# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## ExoSkel (May 1, 2010)

Being developed by Treyarch.

WUT? IT'ts not another WW2 shooter? Treyarch is doing something different for a change.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2010)

Hopefully they improve on the multiplayer.

But the game does have potential.


----------



## Helix (May 1, 2010)

I can't wait for my next Call of Duty game. It should be just as fun as the last one.


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2010)

The whole feeling of the trailer reminds me of Assassin's Creed lol. I cannot wait for it!


----------



## Roy (May 1, 2010)

Pretty shitty name, imo. Teaser was interesting though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 1, 2010)

Seriously, are they ever going to stop milking this title? That's like... 7th CoD, and they have another one planned as well. Time to move on, guys!

I have lost all faith in them after Modern Warfare 2...

//HbS


----------



## Yakuza (May 1, 2010)

hmmmmmm            .


----------



## Awesome (May 1, 2010)

Has potential to be good, but then again so did MW2


----------



## Undercovermc (May 1, 2010)

It looks good, but I've never had an issue with the campaign in the COD series. It's the multiplayer that's sometimes hit or miss, so I want to see some gameplay from that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 1, 2010)

Well it's Treyarch man, they fucking invented the series so i have hope and will probably buy it.


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2010)

Pass.

I'm done with CoD single player until they make drastic changes. I don't like what CoD multiplayer has become.


Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Well it's *Treyarch* man, they fucking *invented the series* so i have hope and will probably buy it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 1, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Pass.
> 
> I'm done with CoD single player until they make drastic changes. I don't like what CoD multiplayer has become.


Oh geez, don't fucking take everything so literally, Call of Duty wasn't good IMO until Treyarch started developing it. Hence why Call of Duty 4 was ok, WaW was fantastic and MW2 tanked badly and hence why i said that.

I agree though, Multiplayer has become suck but only because of MW2, as long as Treyarch doesn't make the same mistakes (and by mistakes i mean what was done with the whole game) as IW did with MW2 then we should be good.


----------



## Flame Killa (May 1, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Well it's Treyarch man, they fucking invented the series so i have hope and will probably buy it.



That would be infinity Ward.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 1, 2010)

^ Figure of speech, people still do it ya know.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2010)

WaW good? Really? 

Anyway no more WW2, thank god. I enjoyed MW2's single player so I'll probably try this one out but meh, halo's year for shooting, fuck the rest.


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Oh geez, don't fucking take everything so literally, Call of Duty wasn't good IMO until Treyarch started developing it. Hence why Call of Duty 4 was ok, WaW was fantastic and MW2 tanked badly and hence why i said that.
> 
> I agree though, Multiplayer has become suck but only because of MW2, as long as Treyarch doesn't make the same mistakes (and by mistakes i mean what was done with the whole game) as IW did with MW2 then we should be good.





Cabbage Cabrera said:


> ^ Figure of speech, people still do it ya know.


Clearly your intended message didn't come through to us ;3 It is the internet after all.

I couldn't make it through the first level of the WaW campaign, though I will admit I didn't give it much of a chance. I bought WaW for dogs in multiplayer and Nazi Zombies, but didn't really enjoy either all that much.


----------



## Falcon (May 1, 2010)

WaW's campaign and nazi zombie modes were superb, but the multiplayer was just awful.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2010)

Hopefully this will be good.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 1, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Call of Duty wasn't good IMO until Treyarch started developing it. Hence why Call of Duty 4 was ok, WaW was fantastic and MW2 tanked badly and hence why i said that.



Multiplayer-wise: COD4 > WaW > MW2 imo.

Infinity Ward made COD2 and COD4, which are considered the fan favourites. Despite that, they managed to make the extremely frustrating and noob-friendly MW2. Inventing the series doesn't mean anything, they can still make subpar games.

Treyarch made the first terrible COD game, COD3. Nazi Zombies was a great addition to WaW, but the multiplayer wasn't problem free. There were numerous glitches and balance issues; overpowered tanks and the MP40 Juggernaut combo.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, CoD4 was pretty much the best title in the series. I never touched WaW, so I won't say anything, but MW2 is a huge downfall. 

I liked CoD1, though. It was great - for 2003, when it was released.

Oh, and first CoD was made by IW, Treyarch made CoD3 and WaW.

//HbS


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 1, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Multiplayer-wise: COD4 > WaW > MW2 imo.
> 
> Infinity Ward made COD2 and COD4, which are considered the fan favourites. Despite that, they managed to make the extremely frustrating and noob-friendly MW2. Inventing the series doesn't mean anything, they can still make subpar games.
> 
> Treyarch made the first terrible COD game, COD3. Nazi Zombies was a great addition to WaW, but the multiplayer wasn't problem free. There were numerous glitches and balance issues; overpowered tanks and the MP40 Juggernaut combo.


Well i graduated from Core to Hardcore style so Juggernub wasn't an issue and the MP40 was non-existant, it was too powerful and innacurate for Hardcore.

If i had to say anything WaW was equal to CoD4 in MP value, yes you did have tanks in WaW but they were ommited in Hardcore so they weren't much of an issue there. Dogs in my eyes were actually a little meek, i mean a few shots and you could kill a dog but i remember unloading on the fucking Heli in CoD4.


----------



## swedishpasta (May 1, 2010)

Can't wait for it, hype <3


----------



## narutosushi (May 1, 2010)

the multiplayer is the only thing im worried about for this


----------



## Maxi (May 1, 2010)

Interesting .
But i don't know if this is gonna be a purchase, maybe if it dropped in price.


----------



## Payapaya (May 1, 2010)

I get the feeling that the trend of having no dedicated servers will continue, and that steam will be used again. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2010)

Black Ops is gonna have dedicated servers, though.



			
				CVG said:
			
		

> Call of Duty 7 - long rumoured to be set in Vietnam - will feature the custom killstreaks introduced in Modern Warfare 2.
> 
> That's according to the eagle-eyed super-fans at CoD Vietnam News, who've dug through Treyarch's recent forum comments with a fine comb to compile a list of things we know about the next Call of Duty (which admittedly isn't much).
> 
> ...


----------



## Undercovermc (May 1, 2010)

> At this stage in development, killstreaks stack and carry over if you die, but do not contribute to further killstreaks (hence eliminating the 'camping for killstreaks' problem of Modern Warfare 2).



This will _reduce_ camping, but it will also make COD an even bigger killstreak fest than it already is. Bad players can get over seven kills in a game, so with this killstreak system, they will be rewarded too. Killstreaks are supposed to be a reward for playing well, not for camping or managing to get a certain number of kills irrespective of whether you've died.

Since the killstreaks won't contribute to further killstreaks, many people will still camp until they get their final killstreak, with the mentality of "staying in this spots seems to be getting me a lot of kills". I don't think this is the solution to eliminating the problem of camping for killstreaks. Campers gonna camp.


----------



## Hannibal (May 1, 2010)

Nice, I guess the days off WW2 are over.


----------



## Darklyre (May 1, 2010)

All I'm waiting for is to see which military catchphrase they'll overuse next. We've already seen "OSCAR MIKE" repeated to absurdity in MW2. What's next, will they steal "TANGO DOWN" from Rainbow Six or call everyone and the mothers "operators" instead of special ops soldiers?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 1, 2010)

Darklyre said:


> All I'm waiting for is to see which military catchphrase they'll overuse next. We've already seen "OSCAR MIKE" repeated to absurdity in MW2. What's next, will they steal "TANGO DOWN" from Rainbow Six or call everyone and the mothers "operators" instead of special ops soldiers?


Hey don't forget MW2's Danger Close.


----------



## Bakapanda (May 1, 2010)

Hell yes 

Call of Duty in Vietnam 

Should show my Grandpa and see what he'd think.


----------



## Taki (May 1, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Nice, I guess the days off *MW2* are over.



Fixed.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 1, 2010)

I wonder if it will be as bloody as WaW


----------



## Kabomacho (May 2, 2010)

This looks like it'll be pretty good. I think Treyarch makes fine games.

IMO campaign: WaW>MW2>MW>CoD 3

And in multiplayer I wasn't a big fan of MW, but that might be because I played WaW before MW so I saw them as the same thing.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2010)

WaW did have a pretty good but simple single player campaign. And i loved the ending of it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 2, 2010)

Reznov is the best.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2010)

Seriously that was a fucking powerful ending. Putting up the flag while bleeding out. Best ending to any CoD game so far.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tw2ljRmHpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2010)

i like shotguns as secondaries.  Everyone can choose what they want, so what's the problem?


----------



## ExoSkel (May 2, 2010)

World at War was pretty fucking epic, only because of the Soviet missions. American missions were meh.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2010)

In terms of great CoD moments

Planting the Russian Flag> Dying from the Nuke> Knife Throw.


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I wonder if it will be as bloody as WaW


Dismemberment of teh bodies is returning!

If you wanna see the trailer analyzed, it's right


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> In terms of great CoD moments
> 
> Planting the Russian Flag> Dying from the Nuke> Knife Throw.


Oh hellz yea.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 2, 2010)

Eh, planting the flag was cool I guess, but I didn't find any of the characters cool at all and I was tired of the WWII crap.


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2010)

That Russian Sgt. you play with is the coolest.


----------



## Payapaya (May 2, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Black Ops is gonna have dedicated servers, though.



Has that been confirmed by the developers, or is that just a rumor that is going around?

The Russians always had awesome moments in CoD WW II games since the beginning.  In CoD there was the River Crossing and than the Red Square charge.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 2, 2010)

Personally im stoked. I have confidence that Treyarch will made a great game here.

I've _never_ understood the hate for WaW, the multiplayer especially was near perfect imo.


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> Has that been confirmed by the developers, or is that just a rumor that is going around?
> 
> The Russians always had awesome moments in CoD WW II games since the beginning.  In CoD there was the River Crossing and than the Red Square charge.


Hm..





> ?We can?t wait for our community to experience Call of Duty: Black Ops,? said Mark Lamia, Studio Head for Treyarch. ?We have focused our entire studio on this game, with *dedicated* multiplayer, single-player and co-op teams creating the most intense, gripping and riveting experience possible for our fans on all fronts.?



Seems like people are speculating this as ded. servers being confirmed.

I guess it's not confirmed yet.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 2, 2010)

Well lets put it this way - if there _aren't_, then we'll know for sure at the end of the day that it has been (and always will be) Activision's call.

There _will_ be dedicated servers though imo.


----------



## Twilit (May 2, 2010)

I don't have very high expectations for this.

IW >  Treyarch


I'll wait for some review to come out. I'm not gonna get it if the multiplayer doesn't get some serious innovations.


----------



## Payapaya (May 3, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Hm..
> 
> Seems like people are speculating this as ded. servers being confirmed.
> 
> I guess it's not confirmed yet.



Isn't dedicated serving as an adjective for teams in that post?



			
				Toffeeman said:
			
		

> Well lets put it this way - if there aren't, then we'll know for sure at the end of the day that it has been (and always will be) Activision's call.
> 
> There will be dedicated servers though imo.



I would have thought that MW2 would have dedicated servers since MW1 did, but they didn't.  I just think that Activision is beginning to move away from using dedicated servers to using a match maker system. Still, I will continue to have some hope that Black Ops will have dedicated servers.


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2010)

I'm just gonna safely assume that it will. If it doesn't, you can track me down and kill me.


----------



## g_core18 (May 3, 2010)

They have milked this series dry. Time to move on.
Am I the only one tired of playing sequels? Sure a trilogy has a nice story arc but when it's seven standalones it gets fucking stupid.


----------



## superman_1 (May 3, 2010)

hoping this cod turns out to be good esp. in terms of single player campaign and includes coop campaign as cod5 did... as the last cod game mw2 was a big disappointment...


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2010)

Hopefully the campaign is great. WaW's was the absolute best CoD campaign I've played.


----------



## swedishpasta (May 3, 2010)

Nah i love Treyarch, i would even sa that i would prefer Treyarch before IW


----------



## Man in Black (May 3, 2010)

swedishpasta said:


> Nah i love Treyarch, i would even sa that i would prefer Treyarch before IW


Treyarch has come along way and I believe this next CoD will be their best one yet.

This game isn't going to be a carbon copy of MW2 as Treyarch had alot of reserve about the stuff that's in MW2 and the time-period this game takes place in allows for a lot of interesting stuff opposed to Treyarch usual WW2 CoDs.

I can't wait for this game to come out and I fully expect it to be a great game, probably better than MW2.


----------



## narutosushi (May 3, 2010)

I think a beta version should be released so we can test out multiplayer


----------



## Toffeeman (May 4, 2010)

The only thing I didn't really like about WaW's multiplayer was the vehicles - im strictly a gun-in-hand kind of player. Also the dogs were only really cool if they were yours, not so good if they're after you instead. That said, they were great for flushing out campers I guess.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 4, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Personally im stoked. I have confidence that Treyarch will made a great game here.
> 
> I've _never_ understood the hate for WaW, the multiplayer especially was near perfect imo.



Yes, the broken tanks and MP40 truly contributed to a nearly perfect multiplayer.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 4, 2010)

^ The MP40 was no worse than what the UMP45 is in MW2. Not broken imo. Plus I already mentioned the vehicles being the only really downer on the MP.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 4, 2010)

IW ruined the multiplayer game is so overrated and shite money grabbing cock suckers.

Glad that Treyarch have done a more modern game.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 4, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ The MP40 was no worse than what the UMP45 is in MW2. Not broken imo. Plus I already mentioned the vehicles being the only really downer on the MP.



The difference is that MW2 has assault rifles that are better or on par with the UMP45 and shotguns that are better than it in CQB, while the MP40 was hands down the best gun in WaW. The same goes for the M16 in COD4. When one gun is clearly better than the rest, there's a balance issue.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 4, 2010)

^ Again i'll state the fact that the MP40 ruled over Core, Hardcore is completely different and you rarely see an MP40, it's stupid to even use one.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 5, 2010)

I generally found the FG42 and PPsh by far the best weapons in WaW. Both had super high rates of fire with barely any recoil.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 6, 2010)

Am i the ONLY person that didnt hate Call of Duty 3? i damn well loved it :/ i thought that the effort treyarch put into creating a bond between yourself and the squadmates in the game was brilliant, not to mention rare. It was refreshing to be working as a team in a game, instead of the trademark 'medal of honor style "hey look we'll send you in with 50 guys but all of them but you die in the first opening seconds of the level so you solo the rest."' I hope they stick to at least some teamwork in black ops.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 15, 2010)

Apparently a new reveal trailer will air on ESPN in America this coming tuesday night and consists entirely of "gameplay" footage. Will definately be keeping my eyes and ears peeled for that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2010)

AL1A5 said:


> Am i the ONLY person that didnt hate Call of Duty 3? i damn well loved it :/ i thought that the effort treyarch put into creating a bond between yourself and the squadmates in the game was brilliant, not to mention rare. It was refreshing to be working as a team in a game, instead of the trademark 'medal of honor style "hey look we'll send you in with 50 guys but all of them but you die in the first opening seconds of the level so you solo the rest."' I hope they stick to at least some teamwork in black ops.


Exactly, CoD3 was easily one of the best out of the original series, before MW.



Toffeeman said:


> Apparently a new reveal trailer will air on ESPN in America this coming tuesday night and consists entirely of "gameplay" footage. Will definately be keeping my eyes and ears peeled for that.


Hmm, sounds good. I hope it reveals some nice goodies.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 16, 2010)

Call of Duty 4 was the best ever. WaW is complete and utter shit compared to it, so is MW2. IW > Treyarch any day


----------



## Toffeeman (May 17, 2010)

Good article. Sums up my feelings on the whole "IW vs Treyarch" mindset people have.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2010)

saw an ad today on espn, no trailer, just text :S


----------



## Toffeeman (May 18, 2010)

I've seen it too. It's a teaser, the full trailer will be shown tonight I believe.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 19, 2010)

Im new to the whole Call of Duty phenomenon. I played MW2 last year, and I fell in love with it. I probably MW2 on xbl more than any other game. I never played the other COD's. Im looking forward to black ops.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 19, 2010)

So, anyone seen the new trailer? It's on Youtube now.

Consider me hyped.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 19, 2010)

That trailer was indeed hype-inducing. Trailer did give me a MW type feel as far as story and action is concerned though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 19, 2010)

anyone have a link to a good trailer?


----------



## Toffeeman (May 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> anyone have a link to a good trailer?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSfWHD8tZQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 19, 2010)

looks interesting.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 19, 2010)

Some of the textures look kind "clayish," and the explosions look kind of rough, and the trailer gives more reasons as to why helicopters are terrible.

I'm hoping they didn't spoil the coolest set pieces, because I'm definitely interested in the singleplayer after seeing some of that helicopter horribleness. Especially if you keep that buddy for most of the ride.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 20, 2010)

Still _a lot_ of time for optimisation to be fair.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll have to wait for reviews till I decide if I'll actually get this game or not.


----------



## Filum (Jun 6, 2010)

yaaaaay dedicated servers


----------



## Twilit (Jun 7, 2010)

Fucking SpaceShip Bomber at 1:10 


I want me a MP Beta dammit.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

I just watched the trailer on XBL, it's looking good.  That little video got me interested.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 10, 2010)

I preferred COD4 to COD: WaW. I got both COD4 and COD5. I didn't get COD6. The gameplay looked exactly the same, just that with better graphics and such.

Hopefully COD: Black Ops will improve on the system.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 10, 2010)

Well treyarch is our only hope now that 1/3rds of the developers of Cod 4 have left.


----------



## Tomasu H. (Jul 13, 2010)

Hopefully Treyarch redeems the COD name, because the last game by Infinity Ward was so broken (x2), unbalanced, and boring I sold it.  The first COD game I ever sold.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 13, 2010)

> Treyarch has stated that Black Ops will be much grittier than Modern Warfare 2 and that the differences between World at War and Black Ops will be as significant as the differences between Call of Duty 2 and Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare



Let's hope it lives up to the promise.

Reznov being in the game is a good enough reason for me to buy it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 13, 2010)

Avian005 said:


> Hopefully Treyarch redeems the COD name, because the last game by Infinity Ward was so broken, unbalanced, and broken I sold it.  The first COD game I ever sold.



We have activsion's rush to make the holiday release date to thank for that


----------



## Gecka (Jul 13, 2010)

SR 71 for killstreak fuck yeah


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2010)

Avian005 said:


> Hopefully Treyarch redeems the COD name, because the last game by Infinity Ward was so *broken*, unbalanced, and *broken* I sold it.  The first COD game I ever sold.



It's so bad that it's broken twice?


----------



## Tomasu H. (Jul 14, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> It's so bad that it's broken twice?


Well, that's a fail I didn't notice.  I meant to say "boring".  My bad.

EDIT:  Yes, it's that broken.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 10, 2010)

**New**

*Multiplayer Teaser Trailer*​[YOUTUBE]BMX6R6WB82g[/YOUTUBE]

*Analysis of the Trailer*​[YOUTUBE]UeDf4FOJnmc[/YOUTUBE]
What he didn't mention is that there's a smiley face in the middle of the holographic sight.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 10, 2010)

Dolphin dive lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2010)

That mutiplaye trailer made me nut.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 10, 2010)

Dedicated servers to me is the best part in this game. I don't why IW didn't do that for MW2...


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 10, 2010)

The PC version will have dedicated servers because that's the norm for most PC games. The console version will have the same system as MW2.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 11, 2010)

i was thinking about getting medal of honor over this but after the multiplayer video i'm thinking about getting black ops instead. i gotta say the video has me pretty stoked for this game. I just hope they dont make the same mistakes infinity ward made with MW2.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 11, 2010)

The video actually spiked my interest in actually picking up this game. Hopefully more information will be coming out shortly.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought that dude that was doing the dive was getting shot by the heli so he died and that's the way he fell to the ground.. I could be mistaken.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone notice the smiley face on the red dot in the beginning?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I thought that dude that was doing the dive was getting shot by the heli so he died and that's the way he fell to the ground.. I could be mistaken.



That would be a pretty weird death animation for someone who wasn't killed by an explosion. Also, the only death shown in the killfeed was the guy who got shot by what's believed to be the fully automatic FAMAS.



blakstealth said:


> Anyone notice the smiley face on the red dot in the beginning?



Yeah. A lot of people are calling it the RDS, but it looks a lot more like the Holographic sight to me. I could be wrong. vv



Undercovermc said:


> What he didn't mention is that there's a smiley face in the middle of the holographic sight.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2010)

You have a point there. And about the dive, it's probably a new move that you can do. It looks more like a dive into the prone position.


----------



## Taki (Aug 11, 2010)

Dive into prone is going to be WAYYYYY overused. Unless there is a down-time in between dives.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe it's in a form of a perk or something.


----------



## Taki (Aug 11, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Maybe it's in a form of a perk or something.



Oh god, what a waste of a perk. Im guessing it a normal gameplay mechanic, and will have a perk to supplement it somehow.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 11, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> That would be a pretty weird death animation for someone who wasn't killed by an explosion. Also, the only death shown in the killfeed was the guy who got shot by what's believed to be the fully automatic FAMAS.


I don't know I've seen people fly all kind of ways while getting hit by CG/AC-130. I seriously don't hope it's a dive. That would be wack.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 12, 2010)

Diving into walls and under the map...I see it being exploited.

With he RC cars...invisible wheels, also a possibility.

but cod is too proud to offer betas...


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 12, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know I've seen people fly all kind of ways while getting hit by CG/AC-130. *I seriously don't hope it's a dive. That would be wack.*



I agree.



Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Diving into walls and under the map...I see it being exploited.
> 
> With he RC cars...invisible wheels, also a possibility.
> 
> *but cod is too proud to offer betas...*



They would be shooting themselves in the foot if they don't have a beta. MW2 would have been a much better game if they had a beta to expose the issues.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 12, 2010)

WaW had a beta too.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure BO's gonna have a beta.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

BO's closed beta is going on and the open beta will likely be soon.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 12, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> BO's closed beta is going on and the open beta will likely be soon.





JD is a member of the Treyarch development team.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow.

You have to buy the "Prestige Edition" to get the RC Car.

What the...


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, to get the tangible RC Car. MW2 came with Night Vision Goggles. It's just an overpriced toy that overzealous fans of the series will buy.

If you buy the Hardened or Prestige Edition, you will get all four existing Nazi Zombies maps as playable callback co-op levels in Black Ops.


----------



## mitija (Aug 15, 2010)

does anybody know will there be custom kill streaks like in MW2 cos i hate them


----------



## HidanCursed (Aug 15, 2010)

Well don't know if you guys know this yet but Gamestop and bestbuy leaked some info bout zombies if you buy hardened you get the classic 4 zombie maps.

So sorry if this is old news but i got really happy when i saw this so i want to spread the news.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 15, 2010)

mitija said:


> does anybody know will there be custom kill streaks like in MW2 cos i hate them



Yes, there will be custom killstreak rewards.

*Confirmed*

3 Killstreak: RC Bomb
4 Killstreak: Care Package
5 Killstreak: Archangel
???: Napalm Strike

*Speculated*

???: Attack Helicopter
???: Airstrike
???: Artillery Strike



HidanCursed said:


> Well don't know if you guys know this yet but Gamestop and bestbuy leaked some info bout zombies if you buy hardened you get the classic 4 zombie maps.
> 
> So sorry if this is old news but i got really happy when i saw this so i want to spread the news.



I mentioned that in my previous post.


----------



## mitija (Aug 15, 2010)

damn it
it seems ill be waiting for killzone 3


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 20, 2010)

any word on a beta or demo for this game? I have an online friend who is insisting that he got a beta code voucher when he reserved his copy but i talked to the guy at my ebgames and he hadn't heard a word about a beta. My first thought is that my friend could be lying but he's not really much of a liar/joker and he's twice tried to get me to join a video chat so he could show me. anyways i'm just asking if anyone else has heard or seen anything. They better do a beta seriously. I thought it was just infinity ward being cocky asses thinking they didn't need a beta for mw2 but if there is no black ops beta after the glitchy mess that is mw2 than it's all on activision. of course they probly dont give a shit because they know it's gonna make billions lol


----------



## Skylit (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm wondering if you could try out the MP Beta on the Gamescon.

I don't know, because of the Age.


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2010)

Nazi Zombies!?! :33


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2010)

No Nazi Zombies.


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> No Nazi Zombies.



For Realz?!?


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2010)

I lie.


----------



## Id (Aug 29, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I lie.



I ban smite thee.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2010)

Id said:


> I ban smite thee.



You can try.  

What I want to know is if there will be mods.  Bad Company 2 had dedicated servers but it ruined itself by not having mods.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2010)

Actually, there WILL be mod tools for the PC post-launch.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 29, 2010)

Put money down on this last Thursday


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Actually, there WILL be mod tools for the PC post-launch.



Buying.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2010)

NAZI ZOMBIES OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT *orgasms*


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm more excited about mods than silly Nazi zombies.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ahh a Cod game that I am not getting.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



MW2 fault


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ahh a Cod game that I am not getting..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know this game is not being done by the makers of MW2 though, right?...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dokiz1 said:


> Do you know this game is not being done by the makers of MW2 though, right?...


yes I know and yet I have my doubts.. MW2 just destroyed my desire for any COD games and I am not hating guys. This game looks awesome.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 1, 2010)

alright today's the big day. The big multiplayer reveal! I really hope they announce a beta, really really hope.


----------



## Taki (Sep 1, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> alright today's the big day. The big multiplayer reveal! I really hope they announce a beta, really really hope.



It only matters if you have an Xbox 360. If there is a beta, cant wait to play it.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 2, 2010)

i do have a 360, but honestly i dont even care if i dont get into the beta, i just want a beta so that black ops wont be a glitchy mess of a game like mw2 was.

Anyways. Wager mode looks pretty sick, i'm loving the thought of laying down bets on the match and "one in the chamber" and "sticks and stones" matches look awesome. 

for those that haven't seen it or are to lazy to go find it here is the video about wager


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2010)

Sad thing is it'll be overrun with boosters in no time.



> This information comes from Activision’s Call of Duty: Black Ops multiplayer event…
> 
> - Can play with bots
> - Combat Training: sort of like multiplayer training
> ...


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 2, 2010)

I was sure the other modes were coming back as well (domi, demo, S&D, HQ etc). Trailer was alright. Not too big on the cash idea, but the gametypes do look like fun. That knive like thing is annoying me already though.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope this is good.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'ma role Scavenger/Sleight of Hand/Ninja, fa sho.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2010)

2 player splitscreen online confirmed. yay!



> Perk 1
> Lightweight - Move Faster (Pro)
> Scavenger - Pick up ammo from fallen enemies. Replenish lethal grenades. (Pro)
> Ghost - Undetectable by the Spy Plane and the Blackbird.
> ...


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

There's like 50 different launchers. 

I really hope that mobile turret isn't going to be overpowered in anyway.

At least the game modes look pretty cool.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2010)

If you're talking about that Mini-gun, you can only get it through the Care Package.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> If you're talking about that Mini-gun, you can only get it through the Care Package.



That sounds better.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2010)

Yup. That goes for the missile launcher called the Grim Reaper too.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Sep 2, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> 2 player splitscreen online confirmed. yay!


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like they've done away with SP. 

I don't like how they arranged the perks. You can't have Marathon and Ninja together anymore. :/


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 2, 2010)

I just wish they'd take Lightweight out. Other than that, this is the COD game I've been dreaming of.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I just wish they'd take Lightweight out. Other than that, this is the COD game I've been dreaming of.



What's the problem with Lightweight? There's no more Commando so there's no problem.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like I can expect all of team NF to buy this game now. 

Can't wait to rape with Attack Dogs.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

And I can't wait to get killed by one of the 50 million launchers in that game.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 2, 2010)

I wanna rape with the fucking Napalm Strike


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 2, 2010)

Scavenger and Warlord are different perks....
I don't think that's a good idea. The majority of people will just attach a noob tube and another attachment lol.

But wager looks hella fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2010)

I see none of the perks act like Danger Close which is good, I'm praying this game isn't a explosive/noob-tube fuck-fest like MW2 is.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 2, 2010)

I fear so much boosting in some game modes.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

If Treyarch was smart, they'd take the "Join Session" option off when people are playing wager matches.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 2, 2010)

Agreed           .


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I can see tons of boosting in Wager mode, which will probably make me get sick of it fast unless I'm hunting boosters.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

They should've just taken Tactical Insertions out of the game. I have no idea why they added it into Black Ops.


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 2, 2010)

Saw the trailers for the new game modes, looks fun.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Scavenger and Warlord are different perks....
> I don't think that's a good idea. The majority of people will just attach a noob tube and another attachment lol.
> 
> But wager looks hella fun.


I don't think Scavenger replenishes grenade launcher rounds in BO.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> I don't think Scavenger replenishes grenade launcher rounds in BO.



It only replenishes your lethal grenades and bullets.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2010)

Killstreak haters are gonna eat that mini-SAM up.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 2, 2010)

Just noticed we get a flamethrower attachment. Time to watch them burn. 

Glad they realized shotguns are better as primary weapons.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 2, 2010)

FAMAS Red dot sight w/ Flamethrower anyone?


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you think CTF is gonna be in Black Ops? It's the best game mode for GameBattles.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh thank god they don't replenish noob tubes, that's a relief.
Is getting an open beta, or even a closed beta wishful thinking for this game?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2010)

CTF should be back.

Just give me a pistol with a silencer and tons of ammo and I'll destroy people N64 GoldenEye style.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2010)

Activision already denied a public beta..so there's only an internal one right now.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Hutch already has some gameplay from the closed beta up on his channel with commentary. It's pretty cool. 
The snipers seem to scope in pretty fast. :ho


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2010)

It's cos of SOH Pro most likely. And Seananners has some too.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 2, 2010)

Acog pistols can not wait


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 2, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Hutch already has some gameplay from the closed beta up on his channel with commentary. It's pretty cool.
> The snipers seem to scope in pretty fast. :ho



can you post that link please


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Do the guns have camouflages or no?


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> can you post that link please




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqwLMzYcFV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Do the guns have camouflages or no?


Yes, they do.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 2, 2010)

^ Glad to hear that diving thing doesn't really do anything at THIS point.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> ^ Glad to hear that diving thing doesn't really do anything at THIS point.



It's just an evasive maneuver. You can't shoot while you're doing it and a bit after.


----------



## Cash (Sep 2, 2010)

This looking like it will be better than MW2. I'm really liking the new online modes and the kill streaks. except for the fucking dogs


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 2, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> What's the problem with Lightweight? There's no more Commando so there's no problem.


I just don't like Lightweight, lol. I figure if you want to run faster, use a SMG. Everyone was fine without it in every other CoD game.


Naked Snacks! said:


> If Treyarch was smart, they'd take the "Join Session" option off when people are playing wager matches.



I've actually heard rumour that that is exactly what they did/are planning to do.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I just don't like Lightweight, lol. I figure if you want to run faster, use a SMG. Everyone was fine without it in every other CoD game.



I like Lightweight because I play CTF in GameBattles. I guess it'll be pretty easy because of the "Dolphin Dive", but still.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2010)

Shit looks fucking tight


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 2, 2010)

You just got tomahawked.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 2, 2010)

game looks sick grapics don't look at great as MW 2 but no biggy


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2010)

When I do Co-op mission online y'all better not slow me down. 

Because I play to win. :ho


----------



## Naked (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2010)

Ganta said:


> This looking like it will be better than MW2. I'm really liking the new online modes and the kill streaks. except for the fucking dogs



Gun mode <3


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2010)

It needs snipers with red dots


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2010)

Fuck yes, looks like you get a shitton of ammo even without Scavenger.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome said:


> It needs snipers with red dots


That would be awesome..but that would be unbalanced as hell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well If I get this game it is going to be the Wii version "Wiimote rules all" Imo* and I am glad to see this news coming together. Edited*


Headset confirmed for the Wii and patches are going to be available..

Call Of Duty Black Ops - Interview with Dan Suarez


5:30


----------



## Naked (Sep 4, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well If I get this game it is going to be the Wii version "Wiimote rules all" and I am glad to see this news coming together.
> 
> 
> Headset confirmed for the Wii and patches are going to be available..
> ...



Are you kidding me?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Are you kidding me?


about? T_T


----------



## Naked (Sep 4, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> about? T_T



The Wiimote is a terrible controller to play an FPS on. I've tried it before.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 4, 2010)

N64 controller over all other controllers for a FPS any day of the week.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> The Wiimote is a terrible controller to play an FPS on. I've tried it before.


Alright w/e you said lolol... It clear as water   
that you don't have any idea of what you are talking about...


----------



## Naked (Sep 4, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> Alright w/e you said lolol... It clear as water
> that you don't have any idea of what you are talking about...



Hah, have you tried it before?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Hah, have you tried it before?


I have all 3 consoles so yeah.. example..


----------



## Naked (Sep 4, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have all 3 consoles so yeah.. example..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You were playing a bunch of garbage players. Most of them didn't even shoot you and the ones that did had atrocious aim. Not impressive at all.


probably but I do like the feeling of the Wiimote and that video was not to impressive you at all in fact was to show you how is the Wiimote accuracy and how can you miss your target if you are not using it correctly in every situation..


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2010)

The Wii is mostly shite all-round, so 'eh. It's online is incredibly crap, too. No truly competitive gamers are gonna play the game on there, just kids.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> The Wii is mostly shite all-round, so 'eh. It's online is incredibly crap, too. No truly competitive gamers are gonna play the game on there, just kids.


Please do not make this Thread a consoles war because that is out topic. This is about Call of Duty: Black Ops which is getting release in all major consoles. Now my guess is that I made a mistake posting the Wii version information in here because a couple of users are just reacting like little kids. I wonder if a mod is keeping an eye on this Thread because if someone is, please tell me if I did break any rule on this thread by posting information about a version of this game which is not HD?  HD* 360/PS3/PC


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2010)

Way to strawman.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 8, 2010)

if there was a console war

the wii wouldn't even be invited


also

zombie mode is a hypothetical at this point, but their was a blog post where a guy said that zombie maps from WaW would be included with the hardened mode

also the G11 is going to be a 3 burst assault rifle with 40 bullets

swear to god that is going to be a problem

also wa2000, dragonuv, and the skorpion are returningpek

stopping power and juggernub is gone toopek

And holy fucking shit treyarch read my mind when they added the jammer and decoy as equipment

like 3 weeks ago I was thinking how scrambler from mw2 had potential, if only it didn't give away the player's position, and how you could attract the enemy with gunfire, without anyone having to actually use their weapon

also the camera spike looks retarded and the motion sensor is a direct steal from bad company series


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 11, 2010)

Dedicated servers cost money!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2010)

It's an Activision-Blizzard game.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 11, 2010)

It may be just me, but doesn't this game look almost exactly the same as Modern Warfare 2?


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2010)

Maximum player size of 24?  

This game has instantly gone to my shit list.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> It may be just me, but doesn't this game look almost exactly the same as Modern Warfare 2?



It's just you.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 11, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> It may be just me, but doesn't this game look almost exactly the same as Modern Warfare 2?





Hangat?r said:


> It's just you.



Derp, actually the game runs on an enhanced World at War engine (which itself was improved from Call of Duty 4's) at 60 frames per second. It features a streaming texture technology (also seen in Modern Warfare 2), making bigger levels possible such as "Payback" where the player controls a helicopter. Lighting has been improved as well.

so similarities from all the CoD games are imminent


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2010)

All of Treyarch's  COD games look like enhanced versions of the previous game made by Infinity Ward. If I didn't know much about the franchise, I would think that their games were merely DLC skins. Whereas, MW2 feels completely different to any COD released prior to it. According to people who have already played Black Ops (Hutch and SeaNanners), its graphics aren't as good as MW2's. That's not surprising because COD4 has better graphics than WaW.

Also, the COD points/currency system was going to be in MW2, but Infinity Ward opted not to use it; so Treyarch can't be credited with creating that. I've never been a fan of Treyarch's COD games, but I hope that Black Ops will change that.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 12, 2010)

Is there going to be a demo? And it would be alot helpful if there is a demo someone tells me when it will be released on XBL.


----------



## Creator (Sep 12, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> Is there going to be a demo? And it would be alot helpful if there is a demo someone tells me when it will be released on XBL.



Only internal beta testing. No external testing. Which was the same for MW2.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 12, 2010)

Creator said:


> Only internal beta testing. No external testing. Which was the same for MW2.



In other words....


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2010)

There won't be a demo.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 12, 2010)

Fuck. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Naked (Sep 12, 2010)

They still haven't shown any Zombie gameplay yet. :/
And don't tell me there isn't a Zombie mode because there is.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Derp, actually the game runs on an enhanced World at War engine (which itself was improved from Call of Duty 4's) at 60 frames per second. It features a streaming texture technology (also seen in Modern Warfare 2), making bigger levels possible such as "Payback" where the player controls a helicopter. Lighting has been improved as well.
> 
> so similarities from all the CoD games are imminent



Off Topic : I thought you were banned 

I don't personally care about the graphics except for the dynamics or movements in the game. For example, I can't go prone alot of time in MW2 even though there more than enough space for me lie down.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 12, 2010)

I think they will have fixed that, since there is a straight-to-prone action available

edit: oh yeah, i was banned for only a week


----------



## Creator (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a question for people. Does Black Ops have bullet drop? If i remember, MW2 doesnt, and i heard rumours that Black Ops did, is there any confirmation.


----------



## Naked (Sep 16, 2010)

Creator said:


> I have a question for people. Does Black Ops have bullet drop? If i remember, MW2 doesnt, and i heard rumours that Black Ops did, is there any confirmation.



I didn't hear anything about that. From the sniping videos I watched, there didn't seem to be any, but don't hold me to my word.


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 16, 2010)

Creator said:


> I have a question for people. Does Black Ops have bullet drop? If i remember, MW2 doesnt, and i heard rumours that Black Ops did, is there any confirmation.



bullet drop? Do mean as the bullet travels it goes lower and lower?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah that's what it means. Battlefield BC2 had bullet drop. Nothing was more fun than dropping a bullet right into some unknowing guy's skull from so many yards away lol


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 16, 2010)

Did ANY of the COD  games have bullet drop?


----------



## Naked (Sep 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Did ANY of the COD  games have bullet drop?



No.
/10char


----------



## Gecka (Sep 16, 2010)

Creator said:


> I have a question for people. Does Black Ops have bullet drop? If i remember, MW2 doesnt, and i heard rumours that Black Ops did, is there any confirmation.



No way

The maps in CoD aren't big enough for a bullet drop system

It'd take about 2-3 fuel sized maps(MW2) to seriously consider bullet drop

If you've played CoD for more than 2 hours you'd see that the entire game is based around close-medium range firefights


----------



## Creator (Sep 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> bullet drop? Do mean as the bullet travels it goes lower and lower?



Essentially. The bullet can travel so far after which i runs out of energy. 



Gecka said:


> No way
> 
> The maps in CoD aren't big enough for a bullet drop system
> 
> ...



Not entirely true. Wasteland you can leave the map entirely and just snipe.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 25, 2010)

One map in comparison to the other 15+

So has anyone pre-ordered yet?

It's only 5 dollars to preorder for me, so i might do it.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah i put five bucks down a month ago


----------



## Naked (Sep 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> One map in comparison to the other 15+
> 
> So has anyone pre-ordered yet?
> 
> It's only 5 dollars to preorder for me, so i might do it.



Yeah, preordered a while ago. 
I also got the Hardened edition for the Zombie maps.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 25, 2010)

how much more is hardened edition?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> how much more is hardened edition?



$79.99 Canadian, which is like 78 dollars American.


----------



## Naked (Sep 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> $79.99 Canadian, which is like 78 dollars American.



I think it's still $80 USD.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2010)

Probably after taxes or whatever.


----------



## Naked (Sep 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Probably after taxes or whatever.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 25, 2010)

OMG CANT WAIT for this!! Its gonna be SO much better than MW2!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2010)

^If not, someone needs to burn down Activision.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 25, 2010)

It can't possibly get worse then MW2
............


............


.............. Right?!?!?!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 25, 2010)

You guys think it'll outsell MW2 or do you think that MW2 has left a bad taste in people's mouths keeping them from purchasing it? Not to mention Treyarch isn't the "loved" one of the developers (that may have changed). Then there is Halo Reach thrown in the mix this year.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> ^If not, someone needs to burn down Activision.



Activision has been around for a long time for a reason.

But the Call of Duty franchise should not have been put in their hands.

EA would have been a better choice, as they are known for enforcing good relations between gamers and developers (Especially if it was Illusion, the guys who did bad company).


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Activision has been around for a long time for a reason.
> 
> But the Call of Duty franchise should not have been put in their hands.
> 
> EA Illusion would have been a better choice, as they are known for enforcing good public relations between gamers and developers.



True but they are still making a lot of unwise choices at the moment.

What their doing to Blizzard is just sad.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 25, 2010)

Activision now is what EA used to be. And they'll continue to be as long as the milk business is good.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 25, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> *You guys think it'll outsell MW2 or do you think that MW2 has left a bad taste in people's mouths keeping them from purchasing it?* Not to mention Treyarch isn't the "loved" one of the developers (that may have changed). Then there is Halo Reach thrown in the mix this year.


Well it sure didn't stop people from buying the new maps for MW2. As if a shitty game will get any better with new maps (which are shitty as well btw). COD as a franchise just sells well. I'm sure Black Ops will do great as well. Though you have a point about IW being the loved one as you say it. MW1 did great so people had very high expectations for MW2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2010)

Black Ops will sell well, will it outsell MW2....who knows.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 25, 2010)

i do know one thing for sure. there have been more preorders for black ops than mw2.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 26, 2010)

I think its probably not gonna outsell MW2 but its gonna be hell of a lot better.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2010)

zombie~~ 

I'll buy it for the zombies, before the zombies i wasn't interested as it seemed like treyarch was just aping IW even more than they already were


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 28, 2010)

ima get guitar hero, play real guitar


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure if want


----------



## Taki (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont want this anymore :/


----------



## Naked (Sep 28, 2010)

Zombies is probably the only reason that'll keep me buying the CoD games.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 28, 2010)

Honestly I just want a responsive game developers.

IW had internal problems that prevented many major alterations to the game.

BC:2 was possibly the greatest community responsive game I've ever played


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Oct 3, 2010)

Finally decided and pre-ordered a Hardened edition for myself on the 360 and got my buddy the prestige edition on PS3


----------



## Gecka (Oct 6, 2010)

I was scrolling through the *possible* playlists and I saw hardcore free-for-all


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2010)

It's alright, Devon. I'm gonna rape you anyhow.


----------



## ShadowStep (Oct 7, 2010)

The wager matches themselves is reason enough to buy Black Ops...the trailer was kickass.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2010)

Unless they change it so you can't join a friends game, Wager Matches will very quickly become Booster Matches.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> It's alright, Devon. I'm gonna rape you anyhow.


In your dreams, dearest davey


Violent-nin said:


> Unless they change it so you can't join a friends game, Wager Matches will very quickly become Booster Matches.



They did actually make it entirely random, and I believe they took out Join In Session option as well


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> In your dreams, dearest davey



Boy, don't make me pull out my Magnum.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> They did actually make it entirely random, and I believe they took out Join In Session option as well



That's good then, Wager Matches may actually turn out good after all.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2010)

Boosting shouldn't be as rampant as in CoD4 or MW2, anyway. Now that most rewards that were first tied to 'skill'-based objectives (headshots, high killstreaks, etc.) are available for purchase as soon as you achieve the designated level, it's far less rewarding to actually boost, unless there's a fast way to gain money.

I just hope you get way more than in Halo Reach, cause the currency acquisition in that game is shite.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Oct 7, 2010)

WaW sucked so much ass it was just garbage.
MW2 was great until everyone turned into boosting and hacking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), then I stoped playing it.
I don't know if i'm getting Black Ops


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 7, 2010)

Duel Wielding knife / Projectile one-hit kill knife. 
Sounds fun to me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 7, 2010)

a bunch of custom reticules but no chevron


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 7, 2010)

Hollowed Shinigami said:


> WaW sucked so much ass it was just garbage.
> MW2 was great until everyone turned into boosting and hacking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), then I stoped playing it.
> I don't know if i'm getting Black Ops



MW2 was trash, it was never great. Maybe on the console it was "decent", but on PC it was utter garbage. WaW redeemed itself with Nazi Zombies, and a semi-playable MP, but MW2 MP was beyond help, it was a huge clusterfuck.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 7, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> a bunch of custom reticules but no chevron


chevron?


AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Duel Wielding knife / Projectile one-hit kill knife.
> Sounds fun to me.


Looks like a glorified tomahawk to me

But don't forget that it only has 2 shots, and takes the place of pistols and launchers



Hangatýr said:


> Boosting shouldn't be as rampant as in CoD4 or MW2, anyway. Now that most rewards that were first tied to 'skill'-based objectives (headshots, high killstreaks, etc.) are available for purchase as soon as you achieve the designated level, it's far less rewarding to actually boost, unless there's a fast way to gain money.
> 
> I just hope you get way more than in Halo Reach, cause the currency acquisition in that game is shite.



Same, plus with the fact that with theater mode you can send in proof of boosting. They are gonna crack down hard on boosting.

Treyarch is trying to answer to the screams of rage of the community.

But why the fuck they didn't do a public beta is beyond me


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 7, 2010)

Public beta would of been far more effective way of testing than a internal beta, but oh well.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> But why the fuck they didn't do a public beta is beyond me



people will troll/ complain about any beta and poo-poo it, no matter how good it is.   I'm thinking trey arch knows that and figures public betas can only hurt.


----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> people will troll/ complain about any beta and poo-poo it, no matter how good it is.   I'm thinking trey arch knows that and figures public betas can only hurt.



No. A public beta would've helped refine the game before it was released rather than waiting till after its release to find its flaws. Activision just wants your money. 

A public beta could've saved MW2.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree with Naked Snacks. Nonetheless I'm still getting this game. CoD is the only FPS on the ps3 that I actually like. I've tried other FPS's, but most of em just got boring really fast.


----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2010)

If Multiplayer is going to suck, I hope they at least don't fuck up Zombies.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 9, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> people will troll/ complain about any beta and poo-poo it, no matter how good it is.   I'm thinking trey arch knows that and figures public betas can only hurt.



Yeah, if it's a bad game it would hurt


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wii Owners news:

*PDP's Limited Edition Call of Duty: Black Ops Wii Headset*


*LOS ANGELES, Oct. 11, 2010 – Performance Designed Products LLC (“PDP”), a worldwide leader in the videogame accessory market, will be adding to its line of peripherals with an exclusive limited edition Call of Duty®: Black Ops Headbanger® Chat Headset for Wii™. Officially licensed by both Activision and Nintendo, the Headbanger Headset brings multiplayer online chat to the Wii version of the year’s most anticipated title. This limited edition black headset will hit stores in October, prior to Call of Duty: Black Ops’ worldwide launch on November 9th, along with the standard white Headbanger® Chat Headset for Wii™, each with a suggested retail price of $24.99.

“The Headbanger Headset is the first and only headset to bring online multiplayer chat to the Wii, and what better game to introduce it to the world than Call of Duty: Black Ops?” said Tom Roberts, Senior Executive VP & CTO from PDP. “Serious Call of Duty players require voice chat for team-based online games and we’re making sure that they can be heard loud and clear.”

The exclusive limited edition Call of Duty: Black Ops Headbanger® Headset allows gamers to experience epic Call of Duty multiplayer the way it’s meant to be, with full voice communication for the first time in franchise history on the Wii, and features a noise-cancelling microphone for crystal-clear voice input, high-quality sound via its oversized speaker, an extra large mute button and volume control dial and a 10-foot cord.

PDP’s Headbanger® Headset for Wii™ is anticipated to be at retailers across North America and Europe in October 2010.

Features:
• Seamless, high-quality online chat for Wii gamers
• High-quality, noise cancelling microphone and earpiece
• Usable on either ear with no need for adjustment
• Aesthetically matched to the Wii console and accessories
• Mute button and volume control integrated into earpiece
• LED indicators for system live and mute functions
• Adjustable, flexible microphone boom for maximum comfort
• Fully licensed by Nintendo
• Compatible Wii games will be listed online at 

MSRP: $24.99*


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wii



I stopped reading there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I stopped reading there.


mission accomplished!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2010)

I forgot a Wii version even existed.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2010)

It'll be the MLG standard!


----------



## Gecka (Oct 12, 2010)

So you'll be able to choose the background of your title, and emblem design is more customizable than halo's.



go to  so you can see a new single player trailer

I think the appeal of black ops is not that it is aiming for originality, but its promises of better community response.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

We need to think about Team NF's identity and appearance.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah I know man. Since were all secret naru-tards, I guess it should be something Naruto themed.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

Ninja's with guns. 

:ho


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I know man. Since were all secret naru-tards, I guess it should be something Naruto themed.



YEah,          no.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> YEah,          no.





I was talking about Team NF, I'm not even sure what the 360 side of NF players call themselves.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I was talking about Team NF, I'm not even sure what the 360 side of NF players call themselves.



I'll go with the ninja theme, but no more then that.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 12, 2010)

Same here

Although most of the time Ill be running a Boondock Saints theme


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dude, fuck multiplayer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJerWQhMl6k[/YOUTUBE]

This campaign looks AWESOOOOOOME!!!! 

Looks like you'll also be playing a little bit Russian Roulette in one of the missions. Looks like Deer Hunter was an influence there. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh and by the way fans of World At War, in case you don't already know, Reznov will be in this game as an ally that defected from Russia. Guess our favorite badass Ruski wasn't very pleased with the path his country took.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2010)

I plan to fully finish the campaign before even touching multiplayer. Did the same thing in MW2, the only draw back is people have far more experience than me when I first hop online.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 12, 2010)

People are finally getting hyped for this game. 

Can't wait to kill team up with all of you online.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 12, 2010)

Same to you Brandon


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 12, 2010)

NF will be strong and dominating ones more.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 12, 2010)

Preordered with Amazon. Prolly be running an Alpaca theme.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 12, 2010)

We all need to hop on Zombies together every once and a while


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 12, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> We all need to hop on Zombies together every once and a while



Makes me wonder if getting the hardened edition will be worth it for those extra zombie maps.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 12, 2010)

I wouldve got the Hardened edition if it wasnt for them stopping preorders


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 12, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> I wouldve got the Hardened edition if it wasnt for them stopping preorders



I believe Amazon are still taking hardened pre-orders and promise release date delivery.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm, I might have to cancel my preorder at Gamestop


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 12, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Hmm, I might have to cancel my preorder at Gamestop



You should since Amazon also does not charge taxes.
Edit: Flak Jerk Pro supposedly reduces fire damage and allows you to reset the fuse of a thrown grenade when you pick it up.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 12, 2010)

Gamestop doesn't deserve your money.

Amazon is where its at.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 12, 2010)

Im definatly getting it from Amazon then

I just want Hacker pro


----------



## Gecka (Oct 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I was talking about Team NF, I'm not even sure what the 360 side of NF players call themselves.



Davey won't drop his AESIR tag, but me, nae, gary, and fapper use "derp" and it variants

Course we could modify it when black ops comes out


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 12, 2010)

So is this game gonna be worth my money?  a fan of MW1&2 but is this gonna be the same game pretty much?  whats new about it?


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 12, 2010)

Captain Fry said:


> So is this game gonna be worth my money?  a fan of MW1&2 but is this gonna be the same game pretty much?  whats new about it?



Not as annoying hopefully.

I'm just saying but my opinion on this game is that sooner or later people will find the screwed up parts in the game and then exploit them. Hopefully they're not as bad as mw2


----------



## Gecka (Oct 12, 2010)

The aim of treyarch this time is to have better community response, so any problems the community finds, it will try to fix ASAP.

I think MW2 was as screwed up as it was because of IW having internal problems.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 12, 2010)

iced
chum
duke
myth
neon
tide
wisp
volt
lux

are all clan tags i've seen and liked


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 12, 2010)

GT-TV is having an episode dedicated to Black Ops this week. It will cover a new multiplayer map, cover a single player campaign mission, and some other information from Treyarch.

It will air on Spike TV at 1:10 A.M. on Thursday night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2010)

not too long now.. for the first time this gen, am gonna start with multiplayer first.. than campaign..


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 12, 2010)

If it has a good MP like CoD 4 I'll just play half the campaign like I did for CoD 4 and WaW and go straight to MP. If it sucks like MW2, I'll just play the campaign and special ops if there's something like that.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 12, 2010)

I still haven't played zombie mode in WaW. Can't get myself to finish the campaign mode. Guess I'll have to play zombies in Black Ops then. Anyone getting the special edition with the remote car?


----------



## Naked (Oct 12, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I still haven't played zombie mode in WaW. Can't get myself to finish the campaign mode. Guess I'll have to play zombies in Black Ops then. Anyone getting the special edition with the remote car?



Lol, I'll laugh at anyone that buys the Prestige edition.


----------



## Shuhhoe (Oct 12, 2010)

cant wait.
dead ops


----------



## Gecka (Oct 12, 2010)

G11 looks like the only gun i'll be complaining about honestly


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 12, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, I'll laugh at anyone that buys the Prestige edition.



Prepare to laugh at a lot of people. 

Zombies sell.


----------



## Naked (Oct 12, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Prepare to laugh at a lot of people.
> 
> Zombies sell.



You don't need to buy the Prestige edition for Zombies.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 12, 2010)

My mistake. 

RC Cars sell.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> GT-TV is having an episode dedicated to Black Ops this week. It will cover a new multiplayer map, cover a single player campaign mission, and some other information from Treyarch.
> 
> It will air on Spike TV at 1:10 A.M. on Thursday night.



Awesome..cant wait fo dat shit.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 13, 2010)

I was gonna get the Hardened Edition when this game releases, but due to financial issues, I might just get the Standard Edition. I mean, what am I losing, really? a few extra co-op missions and an avatar outfit? Who thinks it's really worth the extra $20?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2010)

RAging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Naked (Oct 13, 2010)

Panic said:


> I was gonna get the Hardened Edition when this game releases, but due to financial issues, I might just get the Standard Edition. I mean, what am I losing, really? a few extra co-op missions and an avatar outfit? Who thinks it's really worth the extra $20?



The four original NZ maps. 
That's the only reason I got the hardened edition.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> chevron?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess I'll see how things go when the game is released. I still have 2 more paychecks coming in before then. Maybe I can make it work.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2010)

FUCKING ZOMBIES D:


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like I'll have more time to spend on this game since Gran Turismo 5 is being delayed.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 13, 2010)

W T F AGAIN!! Dammmn. Well looks like November is Black Ops month after all.


----------



## Naked (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, first LBP2 gets delayed and now GT5. 

I guess it's for the better. I don't wanna play a game full of glitches and bugs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2010)

Sucks to be a PS3 user right now. 

GT5 better be god damn perfect when it comes out. :33


----------



## Gecka (Oct 13, 2010)

PS3 HAS NO GAMES


----------



## Naked (Oct 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> PS3 HAS NO GAMES



Don't be such a Xbox360 fanboy.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 13, 2010)

lol pc master race

anyways, whoever believes in the console war is a tard

unless it's the wii

because the wii is a complete joke


----------



## Naked (Oct 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol pc master race
> 
> anyways, whoever believes in the console war is a tard
> 
> ...



At least there's something we can agree on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2010)

Unless it's SNES vs Everything, console wars mean nothing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Looks like I'll have more time to spend on this game since Gran Turismo 5 is being delayed.



Don't make it sound like a bad thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2010)

^It's motherfucking Gran Turismo 5, BH.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 13, 2010)

Black Ops is more of the same. While GT5 is a complete new experience. Something we've been looking forward to for some years now. I didn't think they would delay it again this time around. Especially with the release date so close. It's like they're fucking with us. Okay now we're definitely finished and you'll get the game on the 2nd. We: HURRAY!! 2 weeks before release date, SYKE haha we sure got ya


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 13, 2010)

You have been waiting for 4+ years, another couple months won't hurt. 

I just think Sony was afraid of competing with Black Ops and getting overshadowed in sales. I think it was a good marketing strategy but it should have been decided on at an earlier time not a couple weeks before release.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> You have been waiting for 4+ years, another couple months won't hurt.
> 
> I just think Sony was afraid of competing with Black Ops and getting overshadowed in sales. I think it was a good marketing strategy but it should have been decided on at an earlier time not a couple weeks before release.



Yeah, that makes sense.

Medal of Honor chose a horrible time to be released

Sandwiched in between halo reach, and black ops

horrible


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 13, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Black Ops is more of the same. While GT5 is a complete new experience. Something we've been looking forward to for some years now. I didn't think they would delay it again this time around. Especially with the release date so close. It's like they're fucking with us. Okay now we're definitely finished and you'll get the game on the 2nd. We: HURRAY!! 2 weeks before release date, SYKE haha we sure got ya



Quoted for absolute truth. Black Ops looks good and all but I've been anticipating Gran Turismo 5 more than anything, the only other games I want just as bad as GT5 is Diablo 3 and Marvel vs Capcom 3.

Seriously they have to be fucking with us, and it's one sick prank. 

--

I'm interested to experiment with the customization settings in Black Ops. I saw you can have basically Eric Draven (The Crow) face paint, so I just may end up rocking that because I'm huge Brandon Lee and The Crow fan.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 13, 2010)

I kinda wonder why the brought back akimbo SMGs if they suck huge cock

I saw the crosshairs for the akimbo skorpions and akimbo kiparis

shit was larger than akimbo mp5k


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2010)

This genre has to die, for the good of all things gaming


----------



## Gecka (Oct 14, 2010)

what, military fps?

different strokes for different folks


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2010)

Akimbo SMGs are good if you use them properly. I have kicked some major donkey dick in MW2 with Silenced Akimbo P90s with Stopping Power and Stead Aim.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 14, 2010)

I only ever used Akimbo MP5K's in MW2 just so I could pretend I was playing Halo 2


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2010)

Panic said:


> Akimbo SMGs are good if you use them properly. I have kicked some major donkey dick in MW2 with Silenced Akimbo P90s with Stopping Power and Stead Aim.



You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gecka (Oct 15, 2010)

leaked gameplay

there are a few more videos on that guys account

apparently this guy's friend is a developer(he's gonna get fired and blacklisted for sure)


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2010)

> This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Activision Games Inc.



Fucking lame, I was too late.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 15, 2010)

They were short clips, but they showed quite a bit

The RC cars are like motorized retards

and dogs are a monster of a killstreak

guy got 5-6 kills when he called them in till the clip got cut

the AUG has no recoil

and the developers are some of the worst gamers i've ever seen

The famas has a lot of recoil, and it's full auto in this game. you get 1 claymore(already assumed, but now confirmed)

did I mention the dogs completely tore shit up?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 15, 2010)

no seriously, the dogs killed in like, 1 bite

they were like mara-light-commando runners in mw2


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2010)

Yay instead of "Super soldiers" we now have those crazy dogs from Resident Evil.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 15, 2010)

if anyone is interested here is a slow-mo version of the customization video. you can see a lot more with it slowed down. cant wait to mess around with all the different options


----------



## Gecka (Oct 15, 2010)

They've earned their place as 11 killstreaks


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 15, 2010)

You gonna get bumfucked, Devon.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2010)

Gecka said:


> They were short clips, but they showed quite a bit
> 
> The RC cars are like motorized retards
> 
> ...



And I shall not be getting this game unless shit changes.


----------



## Naked (Oct 15, 2010)

Gecka said:


> no seriously, the dogs killed in like, 1 bite
> 
> they were like mara-light-commando runners in mw2



Yeah, it's already been confirmed that the dogs kill in one bite. Better hide.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't fear the dogs from Resident Evil, all I need is my trusty Striker.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 15, 2010)

It's not like you can't hear the dogs coming and kill them before they reach you.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 15, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> And I shall not be getting this game unless shit changes.


Don't worry, the dogs are an 11 killstreak, and since killstreaks don't count towards another streak, you'll have to straight shoot up 11 people in a row. And if you can do that, you deserve the dogs


Brandon Heat said:


> It's not like you can't hear the dogs coming and kill them before they reach you.


Ninja dogs from naruto

the fuck are you going to do then


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2010)

Just as long as the community doesn't ruin this game like MW2 (though it already had it's problems), it's all good.


----------



## Naked (Oct 15, 2010)

All you gotta do is climb up a ladder. Dogs can't climb ladders.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 15, 2010)

Or you can just run and hide in corners while randomly shooting your gun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2010)

Men don't run from dogs, instead we do this: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVX8Ab6Gjhk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Ninja dogs from naruto
> 
> the fuck are you going to do then


The fuck. You can Ninja Pro dogs now


----------



## Gecka (Oct 15, 2010)

try to throw in some nerd humor, and people think you're srs


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes. cause I seriously meant what I said.. it was a joke.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> *It's not like you can't hear the dogs coming* and kill them before they reach you.


haha lol


----------



## Naked (Oct 15, 2010)

So I heard SoH Pro doesn't work on Sniper Rifles. :L
Now it takes skill to quick scope.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 15, 2010)

looks like following f1st has pulled through


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> So I heard SoH Pro doesn't work on Sniper Rifles. :L
> Now it takes skill to quick scope.



It never took skill to quick scope in the first place my friend. 

This is good, maybe now there won't be so many scrubs running around doing it, and saying to their bed buddy Kyle "Hey Kyle you see that amazing quick scope, OMG I did it when he was running yo, WHEN HE WAS RUNNING!"


----------



## Gecka (Oct 16, 2010)

Quickscoping is a legitimate tactic

let the fanboys have their fun


----------



## Gecka (Oct 16, 2010)

Check the youtube link i posted


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh shit I'm blind, much appreciated.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 16, 2010)

and it was taken down

but i checked again

and jesus are those really dogs and not balverines?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

The dogs definitely look like a force to be reckon with, I'm most definitely looking forward to setting them loose on people but not so much about have them hunting my ass down.

You 360 guys need to upload your team play on Youtube. Since the PS3 side of NF and 360 side will never get to play together it'd be nice to see how you guys operate. Which reminds me I need to get a capture card as soon as I get a new TV.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 16, 2010)

Think I'm gonna be the one to get the capture card

Just gonna ask parents for the cash, not questions asked.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

None of those other silly bastards on the 360 side can record? 

I swear I remember someone posting in the MW2 thread about them recording matches and it was a 360 player a while back, but then again I might of just been hallucinating that. "Cocaine is a hell of a drug".


----------



## Gecka (Oct 16, 2010)

Neither Dave, Nae, Panda, DJ Antman, or MegaRanX have told me of any capture cards


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Must of been me hallucinating things then.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 16, 2010)

Funnily enough one of my classmates asked if I was sponsored


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Get on Machinima Gecka! 

More and more players are getting sponsored these days which is a nice thing to see. Games are taking over. 

bama


----------



## Gecka (Oct 16, 2010)

Eh, I play for fun

I just so happen to be awesome while I do it though


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 16, 2010)

Why are you going to buy a capture card if you only play for fun? Black Ops has a theatre mode for you to record the odd game and show it to your friends.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> looks like following f1st has pulled through


the clip from yesterday seems to have disappeared, but the dogs were something out of legend. and whoever was playing was god-awful.

anyway, gun game looks really interesting.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 16, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Why are you going to buy a capture card if you only play for fun? Black Ops has a theatre mode for you to record the odd game and show it to your friends.


Well if team NF on our sister console wants to see DerpAESIR gameplay, I assume I need a capture card to show it to them.

Unless I can upload theatre mode clips online

wait, can I?

I know nothing about theatre mode FYI, never dug halo


Nae'blis said:


> the clip from yesterday seems to have disappeared, but the dogs were something out of legend. and whoever was playing was god-awful.
> 
> anyway, gun game looks really interesting.


yeah, treyarch does not want to show killstreaks

I TOLD YOU ABOUT THOSE DOGS BRO

I TOLD YOU

also yes, the guy who was playing must have been high on 

*PCP*


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not sure how theater works either. Regardless I'll have to get a capture card for when I'm recording other games I play competitively.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 16, 2010)

competitive gaming

oh lol

who can use the broke weapons and what corners to camp

as well as spawn traps


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> and what corners to camp



Which is why I play objective-based game modes.



Gecka said:


> as well as spawn traps



Now who's fault is it for getting spawn trapped?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I don't really do actual tournaments for the current FPS games out right now. If it was GoldenEye then I would participate and defend my title. 

I mostly do fighters, racing and RTS.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 16, 2010)

this is looking bad for treyarch

all these leaks man


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow.  

So many leaks, this is hilarious.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 16, 2010)

it's only going to make the fanbois more eager.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 16, 2010)

What is their to leak anyways? 

Nobody plays these games for the single player story.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> What is their to leak anyways?
> 
> Nobody plays these games for the single player story.



*Raises hand nervously* I do. :33

Nah I play everything, but I pretty much like to finish campaign first before diving into multiplayer.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Raises hand nervously* I do. :33
> 
> Nah I play everything, but I pretty much like to finish campaign first before diving into multiplayer.



Same here.


----------



## Theaww (Oct 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> this is looking bad for treyarch
> 
> all these leaks man



The same thing happened with Halo:Reach so I think its just cause the big market releases. People had MW2 2 weeks before it came out.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> What is their to leak anyways?
> 
> Nobody plays these games for the single player story.



I do 

I love all the Call of Duty campaigns, and the fact that they've been adding stories with sweet characters to them since Modern Warfare only makes me love them that much more. Can't wait to fuck shit up with Frank Woods and Reznov next month


----------



## Arsecynic (Oct 17, 2010)

Dammit, I wanna know where people are getting these .iso from.  People are giving out beta codes on YT as well.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 17, 2010)

You know what I mean. 

Multiplayer is the main focus for people when they buy this game. That's not saying the story isn't good or will be good but most people head straight for the multiplayer.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

I finish the campaign first for all multiplayer games.

that's five people straight disproving your theory.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 17, 2010)

I didn't expect people from here to prove my theory correct. 

I was talking about the general public.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

Same, I finish the campaign.

which in black ops won't give you too much of a disadvantage to the people who jump into multiplayer first, since they modeled the single player maps from the multiplayer maps


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

so we in this thread aren't _people_ or part of the public? okay that makes sense. u so smart


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

It's okay to be wrong Brandon

Just embrace your failure

and make sweet passionate love to it, while stroking its hair softly...

brb


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 17, 2010)

I was saying a majority of people do not buy a FPS for the campaign but more for the multiplayer.

Obviously this forum does not represent the majority of people who buy FPS.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

Chill bro

we just trollin


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 17, 2010)

Really, I couldn't tell. 

But anyways, how many of you people already pre-ordered your copies or plan on just picking it up at a store? I haven't really seen any pre-order specials.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2010)

I finish the campaign in one sitting, generally.

MP maps often spoil SP settings, so I wanna get at least some enjoyment/surprise out of it before raping online.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah same here. but it takes probably two days to finish it, or three depending on other things.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

I pre-ordered the hardened edition, didn't feel like spending more just for the remote control car. I usually pre-order games that are going to be in high demand. Last time I didn't pre-order a high demand game (NBA 2K10) I couldn't find it anywhere, and everyone was like "You should of pre-ordered it" and it's like "yeah..no shit".


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 17, 2010)

I never pre-order games. Mainly because I work in the electronics department of Walmart. I end up hiding a copy of any game I want for myself so I can just walk in at the midnight release if we're having one or at 7 AM when we open and just grab it, pay, and go. I'm hoping we're doing a midnight release for Fable III. We just got the games last night and stored them in the back room for now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

what kinds of discounts do they give at walmart for employees?

one of my mates pre-ordered Halo Reach from amazon ($20 Amazon credit + 99 cents release day shipping), traded the game back to them last week, so he basically paid $2 for the game. that's what I do, pre-order from amazon, get the $20 credit and end up having a new game for $40.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 17, 2010)

Employees get a measly 10% discount at Walmart.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

that's not bad, considering they pretty much sell any and everything. but 10% off a game pretty much just covers the tax.


----------



## Outlandish (Oct 17, 2010)

i thought they would having something on Warez by now  so it his coming out on PC as well ?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, it's also on PC.


----------



## Outlandish (Oct 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> Yeah, it's also on PC.



awesome, cheers mate. Hope it's not with steam though!


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I pre-ordered the hardened edition, didn't feel like spending more just for the remote control car. I usually pre-order games that are going to be in high demand. Last time I didn't pre-order a high demand game (NBA 2K10) I couldn't find it anywhere, and everyone was like "You should of pre-ordered it" and it's like "yeah..no shit".


Yeah, remote car's definitely not worth my mony. I'm confused about the extra maps in the hardened edition. Are those extra online maps (like you can buy for mw2)?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, remote car's definitely not worth my mony. I'm confused about the extra maps in the hardened edition. Are those extra online maps (like you can buy for mw2)?



Nah I'm pretty sure they're 4 extra co-op zombie maps, or that's what I heard last time I checked.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

But seriously, how is a legit copy of black ops already out?

I know if you have a modded 360 you can find it in the market place under "first strike"


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah I'm pretty sure they're 4 extra co-op zombie maps, or that's what I heard last time I checked.


So black ops will *not* have a zombie gametype unless the person buys the hardened edition? Or it will have zombies regardless of edition, but with four extra maps with hardened?

statements have been so ambiguous about this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 17, 2010)

There will be up to four player co-op for Black Ops regardless of what version you buy. 

The co-op zombie maps are four extra maps included only with Hardened or Prestige copies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> So black ops will *not* have a zombie gametype unless the person buys the hardened edition? Or it will have zombies regardless of edition, but with four extra maps with hardened?
> 
> statements have been so ambiguous about this.





Brandon Heat said:


> There will be up to four player co-op for Black Ops regardless of what version you buy.
> 
> The co-op zombie maps are four extra maps included only with Hardened or Prestige copies.



Basically what BH said.

You'll have zombies/co-op regardless but with the Hardened edition you get four additional maps to what was already included. Knowing Activision though the four maps will become DLC for more money.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought there was a difference between regular co-op where the player actually finishes the level (like the co-op in MW2), and endless waves of enemies where the level ends when the player dies.

I'm probably not understanding this because I didn't play World at War.

Okay, so I just saw that there is a distinct "zombie" mode with new maps that is separate from the co-op campaign and not tied to which edition is bought.

edit: okay Nin.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I thought there was a difference between regular co-op where the player actually finishes the level (like the co-op in MW2), and endless waves of enemies where the level ends when the player dies.
> 
> I'm probably not understanding this because I didn't play World at War.
> 
> ...



Oh I see where you got mixed up. Me and BH kinda worded it a bit confusing. There is a Spec-Ops in Black Ops like there was MW2 (at least there should be). Zombie mode (co-op) is the one with the four extra maps.

Edit:

My bad when I'm talking about the Co-op campaign I usually refer to it as Spec-ops and when I'm talking about Zombie mode I sometimes just say co-op.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

good gracious this conversation is confusing


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

heres some live feed



and some gameplay


----------



## Gecka (Oct 17, 2010)

and apparently there has already been a leaderboard hacked designed

not implemented, but designed



EDIT: to prevent further spam

I think wager match is going to be dominated by players with headsets

No perks means no ninja, and that means sound whores are going to fill up the entire playlist

me included


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> But seriously, how is a legit copy of black ops already out?
> 
> I know if you have a modded 360 you can find it in the market place under "first strike"



For big games the often start producing discs early to meet demand after it's gone gold.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, the game comes out in close to 3 weeks. When I was working at a multimediashop a couple years back, I got games 2, 3 weeks early to release date. That's usually when they get them in stock. Especially the popular games.

I don't know if I should get the hardened edition. Are the zombie packs worth it? I still haven't played zombie mode in WaW.. Can't get myself to play the campaign mode.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Big names tend to come late, though. Cause a lot of non-chain stores (and even chain ones) will sell the game early to get ahead of the competition, even when fines are presented as a threat.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

May actually get this, Gene commanded me


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like team NF is getting another person

wait, you have a ps3 right tachi?

or was it pc...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

PS3/PC/360 

Going PS3 since I need to play with Heero and Gene


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

damn rich boy

we need more people for Team DerpAESIR on 360


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2010)

so


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Call of Duty: Black Ops leaked footage shows zombie multiplayer, once again with a Nazi twist*








*Spoiler*: __ 



http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=139569


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 18, 2010)

u guys ever use goozex?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> damn rich boy
> 
> we need more people for Team DerpAESIR on 360


Hardly, I cant even afford to buy food this month


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> so
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was part of the Hardened Edition

4 classic nazi zombie maps from WaW

The new zombies is supposed to be related to the single player campaign, which is during the cold war.

And from all the leaked footage, we can assume that the zombies are going to be:

1. Viet cong
2. Russians
3. Cuban

all hypothetical, but more likely than replay of nazis


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Be a real man and step up on 360, yo.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

I cant get live in my region so I get all multiplayer games PS3PC


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2010)

you're just too hardcore hangatyr


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I cant get live in my region so I get all multiplayer games PS3PC


Really, why not?


Nae'blis said:


> you're just too hardcore hangatyr



I'm just outta they reach.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Really, why not?


something or other about not being able to put a South African residential address in. Apparently most of the people I know scammed their UK based family into letting them sign up with their details. 

too much effort for a paid service.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

You don't really need to scam anything, as they don't use your rl address. Just use a post-office or something.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You don't really need to scam anything, as they don't use your rl address. Just use a post-office or something.


Better to just wait till 10 November. Don't want currency issues etc. 





> _Monday, 18 October 2010 17:02_  	Xbox Live will be accessible in nine new countries when Microsoft's new peripheral Kinect is released later this month.
> Russia, Poland, South Africa, Greece, Czech Republic, Hungary, Brazil,  Colombia and Chile will all gain Xbox Live access from November 10th.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

So list guns you'll possibly use

I'll start

MP5K
AUG
AK-74U
.357 Python with ACOG(just for shits 'n' giggles)


----------



## Naked (Oct 18, 2010)

The AK-74u was my favorite gun in CoD4. I'm happy they brought it back.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2010)

MP5K, that's all I can tell for now.

Anyway, lol I foresee lots of team-killing with the chopper gunner.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

I gots no idea, I'll just roll with what feels best. If the MP5 is like it was in CoD4, maybe that.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

The Spektre(sub machine gun) looked very awkward

Low recoil, but low rate of fire

AK74U had no recoil and a good rate of fire

but the MP5K had good rate of fire, and good accuracy


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Whatever Gene, Heero and Leon suggests.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Haha, you sheep.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Well it's not like I play CoD alot =P


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Whatever Gene, Heero and Leon suggests.


New to CoD?


Hangat?r said:


> Haha, you sheep.


suck my cock

i love tachi

he helped me get off my high horse when i was a blind raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

Does he know you're Texan?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Well I played WaW on and off. I'm actually really good at FPS's (but on PC) Won a number of tournaments here. You win crap like graphics cards, $200 mice and stuff. Just could never get into console FPS's. Unreal and Quake was/is my poison.

Hey Gecka :33


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Does he know you're Texan?


he knows every inch of my innards


Tachikoma said:


> Well I played WaW on and off. I'm actually really good at FPS's (but on PC) Won a number of tournaments here. You win crap like graphics cards, $200 mice and stuff. Just could never get into console FPS's. Unreal and Quake was/is my poison.
> 
> Hey Gecka :33


As long as you aren't a halohomo, you won't have too much trouble getting into it


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Played some Halo ODST, came with my new Xbox I meh'd


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Played a bit of Killzone 2 though. Enjoyed it mostly.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

The muddy controls didnt bother me really. I wish PS3 FPS's would let me use my keyboard and mouse but blargh. What can I do.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Kay. I better head off, got an early day. laters :33


----------



## Gecka (Oct 18, 2010)

Who is playing on the Wii as their sad pathetic existence begins to slowly degrade into a pile of defecation and loneliness?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't like how the bullets look when your shooting, you can see them :/ it looks really tacky in what would normally be covered up by muzzle flash


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 19, 2010)

^I loved the bullet trace effects on the Rifles on Lost Planet 2.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm almost sure I can see bullets in the previous game...

but those may just be the meds.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2010)

Either that or you're plugged into the Matrix.

You filthy Pats ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gecka (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 20, 2010)

Just came from playing this game over at a friends house, pretty epic


----------



## Naked (Oct 20, 2010)

The Dolphin Dive thing is going to get on my nerves. I'm gonna do it accidentally when I'm trying to drop shot. :/


----------



## Gecka (Oct 20, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Just came from playing this game over at a friends house, pretty epic


Oh?

Single player?
Multiplayer?
Zombies?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2010)

dual mags sounds pretty useless for most players. I mean, who doesn't reload after every engagement?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2010)

Smart players?

I used to get killed while reloading way too damn often before.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah well so do I...

oh wait.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2010)

I only reload when I'm in a safe spot, or if there's one left in the chamber. I managed to somehow condition myself to always leave one round in the mag, even on full-auto.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah that's what I mean.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

I need to get this game myself.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anyone have the final confirmed list of perk and perktiers?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Does anyone have the final confirmed list of perk and perktiers?





website seems legit


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 21, 2010)

I was waiting on that thanks.


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2010)

I personally don't like how the Perks are tiered. Now you can't use Marathon and Ninja together.
I doubt anyone is going to use Marathon in competitive play anymore.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm getting my PS3 soon .. let's hope i can get black ops too ;; 
but until then , MW2 will have to do.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 21, 2010)

Another site has more perk details but does not seem too trust worthy like the Tactical Mask Pro is night vision goggles


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2010)

Ghost/SoH/Ninja for me, I guess. Though Hacker also looks pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 21, 2010)

Anticipation is obvs. building .


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2010)

Lightweight/Sleight of Hand/Ninja

...probably.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 21, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> website seems legit





Hangatýr said:


> Does anyone have the final confirmed list of perk and perktiers?



The only pro perks that have been confirmed are *Lightweight and Sleight of hand*

Everything else is up for speculation


Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Another site has more perk details but does not seem too trust worthy like the Tactical Mask Pro is night vision goggles


Again, not trustworthy.


Hangatýr said:


> Ghost/SoH/Ninja for me, I guess. Though Hacker also looks pretty fucking sweet.



Hacker is going to be hilarious.

Also every perk has been confirmed by the people who got to play the beta via JTAG

only the pro perks are unkown at this point


----------



## Gecka (Oct 21, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> dual mags sounds pretty useless for most players. I mean, who doesn't reload after every engagement?



I almost always do. Especially if I have sleight of hand on

unless i know there are more people, I always reload after every kill.

I've seen idiots in search just run around the entire map with half a clip in.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 22, 2010)

You don't really need that many bullets to kill someone in the game. I'm one of those who run around without reloading, at least in a large game (COD4 with ded. servers). If worst comes to worst, i'll just quick draw a pistol.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]JVjr35FAADE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Tehmk (Oct 22, 2010)

Pre-ordered this shit.  Lol, all the special and prestige editions are out of stock. Who the hell bought the fucking RC car, fools. 

I just forced myself to learn to reload on every kill, I was dying a lot in WAW from reloading at bad times.

Damn Marathon got nerfed hard, kills it. Commando seems to be not there.  I mainly liked the jump from any distance and survive but meh, I'll live.


----------



## Naked (Oct 23, 2010)

Tehmk said:


> Pre-ordered this shit.  Lol, all the special and prestige editions are out of stock. *Who the hell bought the fucking RC car, fools.*



That's what I was saying. Haha.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

the famas looks fantastic, I think I'll use that weapon once I reach level fourteen


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

This game looks epic just from the cover art.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

AUG is for me

you see that ACR-level accuracy?!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

No I haven't, because all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have been using is Scorpion/M16/MP5


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

Wait, what gameplay are you talking about?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2010)

I might not be on BO for a while until there's a new flash update for the new dashboard. D:


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I might not be on BO for a while until there's a new flash update for the new dashboard. D:



that's what you get you dirty modder


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

Watch hang get banned in the first week.


Gecka said:


> Wait, what gameplay are you talking about?


All the gameplay I've seen has been using the same couple of guns.

yeah, the one or two clips with the AUG have been phenomenal, but it is still only two clips. Might be the player is awesome or something.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Watch hang get banned in the first week.
> 
> All the gameplay I've seen has been using the same couple of guns.
> 
> yeah, the one or two clips with the AUG have been phenomenal, but it is still only two clips. Might be the player is awesome or something.



Do davey some good

fire under his ass is always funny to watch

So if yall haven't heard already, SoH Pro(faster aim) will not affect scoped weapons. So no more MW2 quickscoping. Back to CoD4 style.

So that created a wave of, "OMG WILL THE L96 BE A OHK EVERYWHERE THEN?" (and it is supposed to btw)

The M14 looks really....meh. Lot of recoil, but high damage. Seems like a love it hate it weapon


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2010)

Watch me kick both your asses even if I get in on the action 2 months later.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

I've still seen some pretty interesting/quick sniping action.


Hangatýr said:


> Watch me kick both your asses even if I get in on the action 2 months later.


good luck with that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> So if yall haven't heard already, SoH Pro(faster aim) will not affect scoped weapons. So no more MW2 quickscoping. Back to CoD4 style.



Easily one of the best things I've heard about Black Ops to date.

Hopefully youtube won't be flooded with the same old stupid quick-scoping montages now.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

There are no friends on Xbox, only competitors


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

fuck you that probable explains everything

oh and there is still a version of quickscoping on BO. there was one guy on Launch who camped on top of the infrastructure in the corner of the map (where A is). He pretty much quick/no-scoped 7 guys in a row.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy shit, I just subbed Fedor in EA MMA. D:


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm disappointed that Ghost will be UAV Jammer from CoD4, and not cold-blooded from MW2

but the pro version will be the cold-blooded pro, no name and no red-crosshair


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

what's the difference?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

Ghost will only protect you from UAV and the SR71-blackbird

You will still be targeted by sentry guns, attack heli's, etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2010)

Just spyplanes, no complete invis towards kill-streaks, meaning dogs will raep.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

Fuck, the dogs @_@

I hear that they will be more inclined to attack moving people @_@


though i also heard the complete opposite


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

well that's stupid.

hopefully the pro isn;t 100 killsteaks or anything


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> well that's stupid.
> 
> hopefully the pro isn;t 100 killsteaks or anything



Well with the SAM Turret(5 killstreak, 4 with hardline) being able to shoot down air-support, it probably won't be terribly hard.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope Hacker Pro isn't what it is rumored to be

"Able to sabotage enemy carepackages"

sounds hella-retarded, but at the same time really fun


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah, enemy carepackages are impossible to steal, nevermind bobbytrap.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

herp derp, dogs in a care package?

better sabotage it


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

The second link has one of the most ACE players I've seen.

Easily my level if not better



This guy actually tells us stuff

And my worst fear was confirmed.

All the guns have zero recoil.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2010)

> Second Chance will return in Black Ops, however the minimap icon for downed teammate is smaller than its World at War counterpart. It was confirmed by Josh Olin (Treyarch Community Manager) that anyone can revive a friendly downed player, even if they do not have second chance.



This does not look good....


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 25, 2010)

There are tons of gameplay footage in here.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2010)

soh should work for snipers, cause quick scoping isn't a useful skill anyway


----------



## Gecka (Oct 25, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> There are tons of gameplay footage in here.



Thanks...

Kakuzu, right?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2010)

i got a long shot with my m9  the other day, doesn't beat the one i got with the magnums though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2010)

no recoils? 

what about snipers?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm just glad that you're killstreak isn't influenced by the other killstreaks which means people can't camp somewhere and let their harrier build up their killstreak to chopper gunner.


----------



## Theaww (Oct 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I hope Hacker Pro isn't what it is rumored to be
> 
> "Able to sabotage enemy carepackages"
> 
> sounds hella-retarded, but at the same time really fun



I can imagine it being hilarious


----------



## Klue (Oct 26, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> There are tons of gameplay footage in here.



Epic footage.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 26, 2010)

klue, what console you on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

This game needs to hurry the fuck up and get here, I like seeing those videos of people showing stuff in the game but I wanna try this shit out for myself.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> This game needs to hurry the fuck up and get here, I like seeing those videos of people showing stuff in the game but I wanna try this shit out for myself.


yeah, like using that diving (to prone) technique to jump through windows in campaign. so cash.

I wonder if it's going to be possible to change the bots skill level a la Quake III Arena.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 26, 2010)

So what's yall's take on how they are nerfing quickscoping?

I feel that making the SoH Pro effect incompatible with scoped weapons is more than enough.

But the addition that the scope will not zoom at the center is utter bullshit. Quickscoping is a recreational playstyle, and it by no means is so "broken" or "cheap" that they would need to nerf the sniper rifles this much. The shotguns are a joke as a primary and the way Treyarch is tightening on snipers worries me that this game is going to be another SMG and Assault Rifle oriented one.

What, LMG's?

What are those?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

I have to pick this game up.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 26, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I have to pick this game up.



What console?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2010)

idk but apparently quickscoping causes a lot of angst and fanny wobbles. players just need to man the fuck up.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> What console?



The PS3.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 26, 2010)

Fucking PS3 man


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> yeah, like using that diving (to prone) technique to jump through windows in campaign. so cash.
> 
> I wonder if it's going to be possible to change the bots skill level a la Quake III Arena.



You should be able to, I think it'd be silly if you couldn't.

I hope there's some kinda pro side to a perk where there's no falling damage aka Commando pro, so I could pull some Wesley Snipes moves out some god damn windows.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s9nvB7Oc8s[/YOUTUBE]

Love this movie. pek


----------



## Gecka (Oct 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You should be able to, I think it'd be silly if you couldn't.
> 
> I hope there's some kinda pro side to a perk where there's no falling damage aka Commando pro, so I could pull some Wesley Snipes moves out some god damn windows.



Suspected that Marathon PRO's effect will do just that.

Key word suspected


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Fucking PS3 man



My bad bro.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 26, 2010)

Why is there no 360 love here?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Suspected that Marathon PRO's effect will do just that.
> 
> Key word suspected



That's what I was hoping/think of but we'll find out soon enough.

The amount of customization I've seen so far in this game is beautiful.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 26, 2010)

I am a 360 man, and I will have this day one.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 26, 2010)

My GT: AlphaRaptorXI


----------



## Daedus (Oct 26, 2010)

GT: Deminine


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2010)

Despite all the apparent flaws that might be in the game I'll still be getting it.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like another game that I'll be getting on day 1...fall/holiday season always kills my bank account.. but its worth it


----------



## Gecka (Oct 27, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> Despite all the apparent flaws that might be in the game I'll still be getting it.



Such as?

Only flaws I see are burst weapons and RC-XD

I say the remote control car because a 3 killstreak should not get you an unlimited-fuel explosive killstreak


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2010)

it's not unlimited fuel

I wonder if it's possible to put equipment on the RC-XD


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2010)

i'll probably get it cause i have 10 months of xbl paid for, may as well use it...ugh, do i really wanna get into this for another 8 months :S


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2010)

lol at the bolt action only being a ohk upper torso.


----------



## Lost Time01 (Oct 27, 2010)

Pre ordered my copy, can't wait to try out some of the equipment, though the novelty of things like the spy camera and such will probably wear off pretty quickly.


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

I was thinking of not getting this one. But now i think i am. CoD is part of my DNA. Ever since the first one on the PC.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried to pre-order this yesterday but my local GameStop isn't taking reservations anymore. It's fine, though. I can probably get it from my job since we'll most likely have a midnight release and we don't take pre-orders. Just gonna get the Standard Edition. Hardened has nothing to offer me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2010)

unless you like to pay $20 for 4 old maps.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm probably not gonna play Zombies that much to be honest. I'm not worried about it. And if I decide I want the maps later on, $20 is the difference between the Hardened and Standard Editions, so I'm still spending the same.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 27, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> lol at the bolt action only being a ohk upper torso.



wrong sir Nae

it's a OHK to the stomach as well

EDIT: and apparently the groin area as well


----------



## Theaww (Oct 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Why is there no 360 love here?



 I gotcha love right here


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

what do you guys think of wager matches? for me and my friends is gonna be so awsome to actually gamble money or w/e to buy stuff in the game and getting them mad from taking their game money haahaha


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

Might be alright i suppose. Something new


----------



## Gecka (Oct 27, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> what do you guys think of wager matches? for me and my friends is gonna be so awsome to actually gamble money or w/e to buy stuff in the game and getting them mad from taking their game money haahaha



You better play with a headset. No perks means no Ninja. Which means your footsteps are going to be your worst nightmare.

Also people who invest in headsets, generally are going to be exceptionally good at the game. So lots of hardcore players who will know all the tips and tricks of the maps.


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

A lot of kids have headsets these days, but most of them are still 1st rate BK's


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> You better play with a headset. No perks means no Ninja. Which means your footsteps are going to be your worst nightmare.
> 
> Also people who invest in headsets, generally are going to be exceptionally good at the game. So lots of hardcore players who will know all the tips and tricks of the maps.



ive always played with headset but i broke them by accident so i need new ones, ill buy some on the weekend


----------



## Gecka (Oct 27, 2010)

Pure, you on the 360?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2010)

just send a forum-wide recruitment letter.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 27, 2010)

fuck off nae i need more than you


----------



## DanE (Oct 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Pure, you on the 360?



no, ps3 but im gonna get a job and get an xbox 360


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2010)

ouch 

but I'm almost sure most of your friends will be getting this game, it's not like you lack competitive playing partners. anyway, the 360 is still grossly underrepresented here.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 27, 2010)

I need to ask amano if he's getting black ops

but so far it's me, you, 5 or 6 of my friends, the dutchman/davey, Eki, and Deminine.

Out of that, me, you, davey, Eki, and only one or two of my friends are in top 30% of CoD players.

I say Eki, because the few games I played with him, he did pretty ace with the fucking F2000.



christ, that guy almost got a triple kill with the flamethrower


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2010)

Top 30%, wut?


----------



## Naked (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone else think that nerfing the sniper rifles is retarded? 

Is it really that much easier to use a sniper rather than using an automatic weapon?

I like how they didn't nerf the MP40 in World at War, but they're making sniper rifles worse because they're "overpowered".


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

They must of did it for a good reason


----------



## Naked (Oct 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> They must of did it for a good reason



Can you come up with one?
I dunno. I just thought it was a bad idea.

It's not like it's going to completely ruin the game for me, but using the sniper was a lot more fun than using an automatic weapon. Looks like I'll be playing more Zombies.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 27, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Top 30%, wut?



Not including of pro-league gamers btw.

Those guys are monsters

30% because when we play with more than 4 NFer's, we almost never lose, or go negative.

Seeing as how you never play the objective, you almost always go positive


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 27, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Anyone else think that nerfing the sniper rifles is retarded?
> 
> Is it really that much easier to use a sniper rather than using an automatic weapon?
> 
> I like how they didn't nerf the MP40 in World at War, but they're making sniper rifles worse because they're "overpowered".



They are only disabling quick scoping, if you dont quick scope then theres no problem.

Can't wait too play this .


----------



## Naked (Oct 27, 2010)

Gamst said:


> They are only disabling quick scoping, if you dont quick scope then theres no problem.
> 
> Can't wait too play this .



I just think it's funny that of all the problems with Call of Duty, they ruin something that was completely fine. 

Assault rifles and submachine guns are going to be OP compared to snipers and shotguns. 

They should've just gone back to Call of Duty 4 sniping. That was completely balanced.


----------



## Theaww (Oct 27, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ouch
> 
> but I'm almost sure most of your friends will be getting this game, it's not like you lack competitive playing partners. anyway, the 360 is still grossly underrepresented here.



I'm on 360, hit me up when it releases 

GT:Theaww

I wont be on much till then (damn school work)


----------



## Gecka (Oct 27, 2010)

Gamst said:


> They are only disabling quick scoping, if you dont quick scope then theres no problem.
> 
> Can't wait too play this .


Wrong, all of the snipers are being altered so that when a sniper rifle zooms in, it won't zoom towards the center of the crosshair, it may zoom to the bottom right, or upper left, etc.




Naked Snacks! said:


> I just think it's funny that of all the problems with Call of Duty, they ruin something that was completely fine.
> 
> Assault rifles and submachine guns are going to be OP compared to snipers and shotguns.
> 
> They should've just gone back to Call of Duty 4 sniping. That was completely balanced.


this this this this arhadg;lkjasfdblasiud


----------



## Naked (Oct 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> this this this this arhadg;lkjasfdblasiud



I understood completely what you're trying to say.

Hopefully they'll take some pertinent advice from the community.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 28, 2010)

Meh i dont mind it, i hate camping snipers so im happy.


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2010)

Im going to be such an SMG whore again


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Gamst said:


> Meh i dont mind it, i hate camping snipers so im happy.



Well, now that snipers can't quickscope, expect them to camp.


----------



## Arsecynic (Oct 28, 2010)

Gamst said:


> Meh i dont mind it, i hate camping snipers so im happy.



Lolwut? Quickscopers rush, not camp. I'm really surprise with the sniper damage though, they're all one shot kill on the upper body apart form the Drag. WA2K is gonna get some serious whorage.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 28, 2010)

supposedly they are not only trying to get rid of the cheap quick scope but also make sniping more realistic in the process (hence the zoom thing) 

i believe i read that on the Josh Olin twitter page.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Not including of pro-league gamers btw.
> 
> Those guys are monsters
> 
> ...


I specialize in area lockdown and flanking. That and traps, if the opponent is retarded enough. Plus if other people are already going for the flags, then there's not a lot of reason for me to do so, too. Especially not in GW, Afghan anyone? I'll help cap if I'm near a person trying, but beyond that I generally just lone-wolf. =p


Naked Snacks! said:


> I just think it's funny that of all the problems with Call of Duty, they ruin something that was completely fine.
> 
> Assault rifles and submachine guns are going to be OP compared to snipers and shotguns.
> 
> They should've just gone back to Call of Duty 4 sniping. That was completely balanced.



Quick-sniping wasn't really _that_ balanced, though. In fact, it was rather fucking annoying  at times. A sniper one-shotting me at range, fine, I can deal with that, but a OHKO in CQC? Fuck that shit.


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

What are snipers supposed to do in RL ?

Camping ain't that bad if you don't keep running into the trap, there ain't one place in any cod maps that you can't get around and kill from behind.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Not quick-scope or no-scope, for one, unless you're at point-blanc rage. Even then you'd use your secondary or knife for a silent kill. Sniping IRL is a lot of waiting, positioning, camouflaging and then getting the fuck out of there, because after one shot your position is likely to be compromised.

Sniping is different from being infantry. Rather than killing someone in combat, in self-defence or whatever, you're killing someone pre-emptively.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

What Gecka Sees said:


> CAMPING


;D



> Quick-sniping wasn't really _that_ balanced, though. In fact, it was rather fucking annoying  at times. A sniper one-shotting me at range, fine, I can deal with that, but a OHKO in CQC? Fuck that shit.


Yeah, that's the one point I can't really counter.

But it's pretty much all chance that the first shot they get off kills. After that, any halfway competent player can kill the sniper.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't be hatin' just cause I got marshmellows, son.

Besides, you know you love me watching your back. Unless it's hardcore. And I'm feeling dickish.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

True enough. You always stay by the best spawn sides


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Plus with my mad side-arm sniping skills, I'll generally end up with a 2:1 K/D at the very least. xd


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2010)

Hardcore get on mah nerves :taichou


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 28, 2010)

Cuz im lazy, what date does it come out?


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2010)

Nov 9  


and on a school day. So no little kids will be on thank god


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> Hardcore get on mah nerves :taichou



HC > Core, fa sho'.


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2010)

If it were more realistic i wouldn't mind i guess. But it's CoD


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2010)

You can still quickscope just not as easy as in MW2.


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

Quickscope is a resultant of the aiming system in COD; until they removing the "auto aiming" in COD it will always exists to some extent


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> Nov 9
> 
> 
> and on a school day. So no little kids will be on thank god



Oh you know some kids will be on because their idiot/bad parents will let them stay home from school to play Black Ops.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 28, 2010)

Jordanl93 said:


> Lolwut? Quickscopers rush, not camp. I'm really surprise with the sniper damage though, they're all one shot kill on the upper body apart form the Drag. WA2K is gonna get some serious whorage.



No shit sherlock read what the person said above about snipers.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Quick-sniping wasn't really _that_ balanced, though. In fact, it was rather fucking annoying  at times. A sniper one-shotting me at range, fine, I can deal with that, but a OHKO in CQC? Fuck that shit.



Is it their fault that you can't kill them with an assault rifle or a submachine gun when they have a sniper rifle close range? 

I agree, no scopes are annoying at close range, but we aren't talking about that.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 28, 2010)

School doesn't last the whole day, rest assured kids will take day off and the rest will come on in the evening. I'll have to play it a week later.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> You can still quickscope just not as easy as in MW2.



No, you can't. The scope won't zoom into the center of the screen so you can't line up your shot. You'll be lucky as hell if you pull of a quickscope like that. 

They should've just disabled Sleight of Hand Pro for snipers. That would've made it fair.


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll just play zombie mode for the first 2 weeks


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> I'll just play zombie mode for the first 2 weeks



That's what I was thinking of doing. At least until they fix this.


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> That's what I was thinking of doing. At least until they fix this.



Sorry if i have missed out on your previous posts but fix what ?


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Sorry if i have missed out on your previous posts but fix what ?



The snipers.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 28, 2010)

Why would they fix it if they are implementing it


----------



## Daedus (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone seen the tomahawk in use?  I'd like to know how it compares, speed-wise, to the throwing knife in MW2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Naked, do you purely just use Sniper Rifles?


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> The snipers.



The fact that the scope doesn't zoom in straight but is slightly off ?


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Naked, do you purely just use Sniper Rifles?



No, but that's what keeps me playing the games. I just think it's too easy to run around with an assault rifle or a submachine gun. 

If the multiplayer is that bad, I guess I'll have to wait for LBP2 or GT5.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> No, but that's what keeps me playing the games. I just think it's too easy to run around with an assault rifle or a submachine gun.
> 
> If the multiplayer is that bad, I guess I'll have to wait for LBP2 or GT5.



Do what I do, run around with just a pistol like James Bond and take on full rooms of people, you'll either have tons of fun look amazing or die trying. 

GT5 sadly is still a while away, we have no precise date yet.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Do what I do, run around with just a pistol like James Bond and take on full rooms of people, you'll either have tons of fun look amazing or die trying.
> 
> GT5 sadly is still a while away, we have no precise date yet.



I've tried that before and it's still pretty easy. Nevertheless, that's better than nothing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I've tried that before and it's still pretty easy. Nevertheless, that's better than nothing.



There's not much in these games that are hard to do/take skill.


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

GT5 is a December release; i have kinda got bored of the run and gun fps but MoH is no better therefore i will just get Black Ops to kill sometime until Battlefield 3 comes out.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> GT5 is a December release; i have kinda got bored of the run and gun fps but MoH is no better therefore i will just get Black Ops to kill sometime until Battlefield 3 comes out.



Nope. GT5's release date was pushed back to next year.

Zombies is still entertaining though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> GT5 is a December release; i have kinda got bored of the run and gun fps but MoH is no better therefore i will just get Black Ops to kill sometime until Battlefield 3 comes out.



Where did you hear/see that?

I keep just seeing Q4 2010 or "holiday release".


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

The official release read: “We are sorry to say that Gran Turismo 5 will not be available on the previously announced release date of November 3rd, but the game will be released before Christmas. We sincerely apologise to GT fans for the delay, however creator Kazunori Yamauchi and the team at Polyphony Digital want to make certain they are creating a racing experience of the highest quality."


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Never mind. It was LBP2 that was coming out next year. 

 is coming out this holiday season.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2010)

the famas looks promising. I need a bullpup to replace the tar.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Hutch and Seananners get my point exactly.
Sark was just talking out of his ass most of the time.

*Spoiler*: _Video_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJG0hrut7Bo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Hutch and Seananners get my point exactly.
> Sark was just talking out of his ass most of the time.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Video_
> ...



god damn we are pretty much synced up right now aren't we?

I was about to post that vid as well.

Also fuck you Sark is my waifu


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

Mans has good points but as a sniper user that hates the quick scoping; this is a good step and would be a great step if the assault and smg classes were weakened or if we actually had more long range maps where snipers could be useful.

btw i never watch them but my respect for them has increased 4-fold when seeing the tron poster. who's whom?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2010)

why would a sniper hate quickscoping? I pretty much only use it if an enemy comes up to me unawares and I don't have time to pull out my secondary. defensively basically. Now with this black ops faggotry I'm basically screwed.

And I've hardly ever been killed by offensive quickscopers, I don't see that the problem is.


----------



## Skandranan (Oct 28, 2010)

Black Ops for PC will have dedicated servers and mod tools, so I'll definitely be buying it.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Mans has good points but as a sniper user that hates the quick scoping; this is a good step and would be a great step if the assault and smg classes were weakened or if we actually had more long range maps where snipers could be useful.
> 
> btw i never watch them but my respect for them has increased 4-fold when seeing the tron poster. who's whom?



The guy with the cup and soft soothing voice is SeaNanners

Sark is the smartass<3

And Hutch is the one who is mainly talking


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2010)

soft soothing voice?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> why would a sniper hate quickscoping? I pretty much only use it if an enemy comes up to me unawares and I don't have time to pull out my secondary. defensively basically. Now with this black ops faggotry I'm basically screwed.
> 
> And I've hardly ever been killed by offensive quickscopers, I don't see that the problem is.



What console are you playing on ?

I constantly get killed by offensive quickscopers on the ps3, the whole point of being a sniper for me is the hunt aspect to killing a person when looking down the scope.

Quickscoping is a negative side effect to me, in COD 4 and WaW it was dealable cause it was so rarely done but MW2, it became more prevalent .


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

There are other people that I agree with, but these guys hit most of my points.

I agree quickscoping is annoying when the quickscoper is on your team and he sucks ass, but for it being overpowered? No way.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

Nae plays on 360

we encounter our fair share of quickscopers in Search

but very rarely do we get killed by em


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

It ain't the most overpowering thing in the game, some of the stupid guns are. There needs to be a couple of improvements in Black Ops; more balance guns, more balanced maps and making quick scoping harder.

I think the PS3 attracts alot more douches


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> What console are you playing on ?
> 
> I constantly get killed by offensive quickscopers on the ps3, the whole point of being a sniper for me is the hunt aspect to killing a person when looking down the scope.
> 
> Quickscoping is a negative side effect to me, in COD 4 and WaW it was dealable cause it was so rarely done but MW2, it became more prevalent .



If you're being killed by quickscopers that often, maybe it's because you need to work on your shot. 
If you can't kill a quickscoper when you have an automatic weapon in your hand, that's pretty damn sad.

Though quickscoping has become easier because of Sleight of Hand Pro.
If they disabled Sleight of Hand Pro's effect with sniper rifles, I'd say it's fair. Call of Duty 4 had it right.


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

I am a sniper, pretty full sniper very rarely use a gun other than a Barrett 50 cal


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Their all ugly nerds but that being said they definitely know what their talking about. 

Personally I'm not too concerned on this issue because I usually like to use the least used weapons in both casual and competitive play, but for other people I see why this could become a problem.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Nae plays on 360
> 
> we encounter our fair share of quickscopers in Search
> 
> but very rarely do we get killed by em


 

I'm not going to elaborate on what this says about the average PS3 player.

It's so rare for me I congratulate the guy, less than ten deaths in 40 days of gameplay (and a good 25% of that is S&D showboaters).


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't think it's a case of Treyarch thinking _"Quickscoping is overpowered, so let's take it out!"_ but more along the lines of _"You know what? Let's make a sniper loadout a strictly long-range class again! More realistic, no?"_

Can't say I blame them really.


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 28, 2010)

Only works if there is more long range maps, there was at least a couple in WaW i remember which is one more than MW2 so hopefully there will be a bit more in Black Ops


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> I don't think it's a case of Treyarch thinking _"Quickscoping is overpowered, so let's take it out!"_ but more along the lines of _"You know what? Let's make a sniper loadout a strictly long-range class again! More realistic, no?"_
> 
> Can't say I blame them really.



I find that hard to believe after what I've seen in World at War. 
Anyway, is it realistic to respawn after you die?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

Heh, forget it Naked.

Haters gonna hate


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2010)

tonight's my last night of mw2, since i'm mailing it to amazon tomorrow.  the quality of player and games these last few days really blows though, almost makes me not wanna get into black ops


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2010)

I rented MW2, I actually miss that game now that I can't play it. the intervention is just so fucking sexy.

it's not a bad game, just some of the players are massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I rented MW2, I actually miss that game now that I can't play it. the intervention is just so fucking sexy.
> 
> it's not a bad game, just some of the players are massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Yeah I mean there is some bullshit in it aka Commando, infinite noob-tubes, camp friendly maps, but the game isn't as bad as some people claim it is. It's just frustrating as fuck sometimes. 

It was ruined by a combination of some of the things I listed above and the community itself in the game.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

It wasn't necessarily the developers' fault. It was the community's fault for talking advantage of these exploits. 

The game would be fine if it weren't for these retards.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I mean there is some bullshit in it aka Commando, infinite noob-tubes, camp friendly maps, but the game isn't as bad as some people claim it is. It's just frustrating as fuck sometimes.
> 
> It was ruined by a combination of some of the things I listed above and the community itself in the game.


if everyone played like me, it would be the best FSP of all time. I liked it (minus all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).)

people complain about all the shit perks and guns, but they also use them. I can honestly say I never use all the gay perks, and I stopped using the fam/m16 8 prestige levels ago.

It's the players that make the game


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

A lot of people who "want to be the best" in a lot of games tend to take the easiest route possible. Basically goes along the lines of, picking the best character, abusing exploits, spamming, camping, etc.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> if everyone played like me, it would be the best FSP of all time. I liked it (minus all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).)



yeah but you cam-

OH HAHAHAHAHA

if everyone played like me

well

everyone would raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) no-lifes


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2010)

fuck you gecka.

 40 days


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Cross-console servers would be hilarious, btw.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Cross-console servers would be hilarious, btw.



I agree.

I'd be stylin' on all three of you.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

Wrong actually

xbox users have incentive to be better than PS3 users because we put more money into gaming

I would never have gotten a headset if I didn't want to play better

and boy

do i play better with this thing on

How many PS3 people here have headsets?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Plus our controller is superior.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Wrong actually
> 
> xbox users have incentive to be better than PS3 users because we put more money into gaming
> 
> ...



I've got gaming headset too. Tritton AX720s.

I know, not many people have headsets compared to the Xbox360 players, but our skill is on par. Well, mine at least.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't buy all them extra stuff.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Wrong actually
> 
> xbox users have incentive to be better than PS3 users because we put more money into gaming
> 
> ...


I usually play with fire, crix, onmi and they all have headsets. I think all of the nf ps3 players that I have in mij psn list have headsets but I could be wrong.



Hangatýr said:


> Plus our controller is superior.


I didn't like it that much. It's feels a lot bigger than the ps3 controller. To each their own I guess

So I was checking out the prices for the headsets on both systems and it seems their both damn expensive. I'm glad I borrowed mine from my nephew.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Analogue stick placement is better. And triggers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh dear console wars, as a SNES player I fuck all of you three times from Sunday.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm getting ready to dominate.  This game is going to be good.

Best Buy had some sort of promo video for this game.  And there were like 4 people standing around watching it.  lol.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 28, 2010)

It's been a while since I last played on a 360 so I don't remember the analogue placement but I don't remember it making that big of a difference.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I'm getting ready to dominate.  This game is going to be good.



You don't play games you poser.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Left stick is where the d-pad for the PS3 is. The top is concave, too, which helps with grip.

And headsets for 360 are like 15 bucks.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I've got gaming headset too. Tritton AX720s.
> 
> I know, not many people have headsets compared to the Xbox360 players, but our skill is on par. Well, mine at least.


lol tritton

they awrite


Haohmaru said:


> So I was checking out the prices for the headsets on both systems and it seems their both damn expensive. I'm glad I borrowed mine from my nephew.


Yeah, mine was $130 headphones, but the overall headset was $230


Hangat?r said:


> Analogue stick placement is better. And triggers.


True dat


Violent-nin said:


> Oh dear console wars, as a SNES player I fuck all of you three times from Sunday.


Not really console wars. More of the community vs community on a competitive level

and the xbox community is the most competitive, on the PS3 Vs Xbox

But of course, PC master race always comes out the overall victory


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm talking about the official ps3 and x360 headset. This one


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Not really console wars. More of the community vs community on a competitive level
> 
> and the xbox community is the most competitive, on the PS3 Vs Xbox
> 
> But of course, PC master race always comes out the overall victory



Not even sure where I fall under that then considering my FPS roots is a PC and majority of the FPS games I do play is on PC, with the exception of MW2. 

As for the 360 community vs PS3 community being more competitive yeah I guess so for FPS, but as for fighters is really neither cause we don't give a darn which console were playing on because we have sticks and/or better pads.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

dem pieces of shit?

lol what a joke


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You don't play games you poser.


The guy that refused my Mario Kart challenges has guts to say that.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol tritton
> Yeah, mine was $130 headphones, but the overall headset was $230
> y


Dahammmmn that's expensive. I was to cheap to buy one for 50 euro's (around 100 dollars)


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The guy that refused my Mario Kart challenges has guts to say that.



Trolling with lies I see huh, as usual. 

Still waiting for you to post that PSN, of if you have a 360 then play some the 360 guys in here and they can let me know how good you were for real.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh dude.  Gecka is absolutely right.  He's stating an obvious fact, but it's amusing to hear it laid out so casually.  The 360 FPS community is fucking elite.  Searching for good competition is as easy as joining a random Multiplayer contest.  It can be fucking difficult on the PS3.

You didn't play Reach, Violent?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Here and there at friends house, never got to sit down and play it online by myself.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm talking about the official ps3 and x360 headset. This one


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Here and there at friends house, never got to sit down and play it online by myself.


Too bad.  This is a busy time of the year video game wise.

I'm done with the Halo Reach Campaign - Multiplayer situation.  In the process of Fable 3.  Getting ready for Black Ops and Assassin's Creed Brotherhood.  I'm sure some additional titles will fall in between.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Too bad.  This is a busy time of the year video game wise.
> 
> I'm done with the Halo Reach Campaign - Multiplayer situation.  In the process of Fable 3.  Getting ready for Black Ops and Assassin's Creed Brotherhood.  I'm sure some additional titles will fall in between.



Sounds like you only have 360, you should play with Gecka, Hangatýr and 	Nae'blis once Black Ops drops.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol tritton
> 
> they awrite
> 
> Yeah, mine was $130 headphones, but the overall headset was $230



Pssh, what do you have? Astros?

Tritton has the best surround sound. 
Astros has the best sound quality.

Turtle Beach is shit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Sounds like you only have 360, you should play with Gecka, Hangat?r and 	Nae'blis once Black Ops drops.


I got all three, dawg.  And I suffer from nostalgia.  So I have kept my other systems over the years.  I even have an operable Intellivision.  Tennis with a character looking suspiciously like Mario is the only game still functioning.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I got all three, dawg.  And I suffer from nostalgia.  So I have kept my other systems over the years.  I even have an operable Intellivision.  Tennis with a character looking suspiciously like Mario is the only game still functioning.



 

Oh wow. 

So I guess the real question is which console you plan to get Black Ops for, if 360 then do what I said to do in my other post.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Oh dude.  Gecka is absolutely right.  He's stating an obvious fact, but it's amusing to hear it laid out so casually.  The 360 FPS community is fucking elite.  Searching for good competition is as easy as joining a random Multiplayer contest.  It can be fucking difficult on the PS3.
> 
> You didn't play Reach, Violent?



oh god no, elite? pffffft

the general populace of the 360 FPS kiddos are just more inclined to be better than the PS3 nigs


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2010)

Always a tough choice.  360 has better competitors and better controls.  I prefer the graphics on the PS3... this might be my Playstation favoritism speaking through though.  (I loved the PS and the PS2 because of the numerous RPG titles that each produced.)

I'm leaning towards the 360 right now since I have been playing so much of it lately.  (Maybe my PS3 will be reduced to movie duty?)  

Gecka, looking at your sig.  What happened to the Tales of Vesperia PS3 port?  I thought it was coming to the states?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Pssh, what do you have? Astros?
> 
> Tritton has the best surround sound.
> Astros has the best sound quality.
> ...


Yeah, Astro a-30's

i use it outside of gaming, but god people always ask stupid questions, like if i'm sponsored or have a custom controller

i play for fun

fun for me though happens to involve winning


Rukia said:


> I got all three, dawg.  And I suffer from nostalgia.  So I have kept my other systems over the years.  I even have an operable Intellivision.  Tennis with a character looking suspiciously like Mario is the only game still functioning.




what's your GT?


> Gecka, looking at your sig. What happened to the Tales of Vesperia PS3 port? I thought it was coming to the states?


turns out it's going to be nippon only

but i'm still pissed that the PS3 port is getting so many new things in it. Flynn is in your party permanently after a certain point in the game, and a completely fucking new character is coming out


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey look guys, I got an early copy!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks legit, right?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

WE HAVE CONFIRMED PRO PERKS



FUCK

YES

EDIT: Wait, I just saw in the comments that it might be fake, since only JTAG/hackers can play the game, and the guy might have hacked the game to give descriptions he made


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm liking what I saw in that video.

Seriously where the fuck was Flak Jacket Pro when I needed it in MW2.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 28, 2010)

ghost, warlord or hardened, hacker

scavenger, warlord, ninja

two solid classes once pro versions are unlocked


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm just glad I can have marathon and SoH in one class now.

Did anyone see this 

Looks like it actuallly could be fun this time. A new contender has arrived?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

thinking about it now, I don't think they should have put warlord and scavenger into different tiers

silencer + extended mags

and extended mags + dual mags


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 29, 2010)

whenever I played the IW game I wanted to have scavenger and the warlord equivalent in different perks, then I thought about how broken that would be and was grateful instead.

but I guess since baby monitors aren't in this game, warlord won't be a clusterfuck, perk for newbs and campers.


Hangatýr said:


> Plus our controller is superior.


this is pretty much the only reason I have not bought any playstation ever; the controller is shit. especially when playing a shoot-em-up game. 

I used to rape last year when playing on my mates PS3 though lol. that one PS3 guy gets 10 nukes a day or some shit. even with camping that crap would never happen on the... oh no, not console wars. never mind.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 29, 2010)

All of this new information is just getting me hyped up to finally play the game.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Turtle Beach is shit.



I have a pair of X31's - they are most certainly *NOT* shit


----------



## Naked (Oct 29, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> I have a pair of X31's - they are most certainly *NOT* shit



What I meant was, Turtle Beach headsets have the best bass out of the three.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

I use Audio-Technica ATH AD-700, suck on that.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 29, 2010)

I use the one which originally came with the console.


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2010)

Astro A-40's ftw



So proooooooOOoooOoacvbdnm,.sm,mn vasdfg,asdfghjkl


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> Astro A-40's ftw
> 
> 
> 
> So proooooooOOoooOoacvbdnm,.sm,mn vasdfg,asdfghjkl



A-40's?

damn son

you made of money?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 29, 2010)

finally made the pre-order, I was biting my nails the past fortnight hoping they would bring back the $20 gift card with the purchase... and they did.


----------



## Naked (Oct 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> finally made the pre-order, I was biting my nails the past fortnight hoping they would bring back the $20 gift card with the purchase... and they did.



Wait, what $20 gift card?!


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

Damn, the perk video i posted was taken down


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

It's alright, I studied that video a decent amount so I know what to expect now. As long as it was real and not fake.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, from what I saw, none of the pro perks had an advantage over each other

Warlord pro took me by surprise though.

Extra lethal grenade was it?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure that's what it was.

I agree with what you said earlier about them separating Warlord and Scavenger, the possibilities seem a bit extreme with being able to use both of them, but who knows it may not be that bad.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

I wonder how fast the reload is with dual mags and sleight of hand


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

You won't even be able to see the guys hand change mags, it will be instant.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

IT'S OKAY GUYS
STEADY AIM, DUAL MAGS, AND SLEIGHT OF HAND
I GOT THIS SHIT


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Ghost Pro = Cold-blooded Pro


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Ghost Pro = Cold-blooded Pro



Ghost- invisible to uav and blackbird

ghost pro- invisible to dogs, thermal, sentry guns, unmanned aircraft, your name doesn't show up, and no red crosshair when an enemy looks at you


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Aka CB pro.

Also, how do you  plan to have both SoH and SA?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

> Lightweight Pro +No fall damage
> Lightweight Challenges:
> Escape death 5 times after being shot
> Get 15 melee kills
> ...



there are the pro perk challenges apparently

god some of them seems pretty damn hard


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Aka CB pro.
> 
> Also, how do you  plan to have both SoH and SA?



I keep forgetting that they occupy the same tier level now    :I


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT.

FUCK YOU, TREYARCH FUCK YOU FOR MAKING ME PLAY SEARCH


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 29, 2010)

it's almost like they don't want players to prestige.

and lol plant 10 bombs in search.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> GOD FUCKING DAMN IT.
> 
> FUCK YOU, TREYARCH FUCK YOU FOR MAKING ME PLAY SEARCH



EAT YOUR HEART OUT DAVEY

YOUR RAGE FEEDS ME


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Kakuzu, right?


Wrong          .


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Wrong          .



yeah, sorry.

Nae corrected me. I knew you were apart of GB, and was just going off of that.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> it's almost like they don't want players to prestige.
> 
> and lol plant 10 bombs in search.


Unless there's some major fucking benefits beyond some shitty new emblems/titles and more class slots (cause I only use like.. 3 at most), I won't be prestiging.


Gecka said:


> EAT YOUR HEART OUT DAVEY
> 
> YOUR RAGE FEEDS ME



You do realize that I'll vent my frustration on you in Hardcore, right?


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 29, 2010)

Ghost, Warlord & Ninja pro, however I think I'll spend most of my time on Barebones.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Unless there's some major fucking benefits beyond some shitty new emblems/titles and more class slots (cause I only use like.. 3 at most), I won't be prestiging.
> 
> 
> You do realize that I'll vent my frustration on you in Hardcore, right?



gold weapons i believe

also 




























































































I WILL END YOU​


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 29, 2010)

> *(Xbox 360 only) You can bring a 2nd, Gold Xbox LIVE account online!*
> 
> (Xbox 360 only) Both players with full online accounts can rank-up while playing split-screen, as if on two separate console


I can finally have people coming over whenever I'm playing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll most likely just prestige once, unless there's something amazing for doing prestige's all the way to the final prestige.


----------



## Theaww (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll probably prestige until i get bored, its usually a competition between me and my friends


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Wait, what $20 gift card?!



seriously what's this i'm hearing about a $20 dollar gift card for buying black ops?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> gold weapons i believe
> 
> also


Fuck that.



Gecka said:


> I WILL END YOU​



Try again in a few years, youngin.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]3kSGbmqLJPU[/YOUTUBE]

Black Ops zombies, video may be taken down anytime soon.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> [YOUTUBE]3kSGbmqLJPU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Black Ops zombies, video may be taken down anytime soon.



Nice, but the guy playing is garbage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Anna Donlon Interview: Sr. Producer on Black Ops for the Wii
*


*Q: So, why should the Wii players be excited for Black Ops on the Wii?*

*Well, let’s start with the basics. We’re giving the fans the full single-player storyline, with huge maps and an amazing story that I think will really blow them away. We’re also back with 5v5 multiplayer, all maps and all game modes, including the newly introduced Wager Matches and Contracts.

But, like I said, we pushed things a little harder this year, and can now confirm that the Wii version will have online Co-Op. We’re doing this through Black Ops’ new Combat Training mode and of course... ZOMBIES. That’s right, 4-player Co-Op Zombies will have its debut on the Wii this year.

There was one day on the project where we were playing Zombies and I was yelling at my Associate Producer, Aaron Roseman, from down the hallway to come Revive me (which I’m sad to admit he has to do quite often). It quickly became clear, as we screamed back and forth at each other, that we had to have headset support for all of our online modes. That’s why the introduction of the Headbanger Headset to this game is so exciting to us. It really takes the online experience in both Multiplayer and Zombies to the next level on the Wii.

And then there’s the Classic Controller Pro. Don’t get me wrong, I love playing the game with the Wii Remote and Nunchuk, especially after I customize the controls to my heart’s content. But once we started supporting the Classic Controller Pro, I was hooked. Now I find myself switching back and forth between the two depending on my mood and what game mode I’m playing.

There’s a bunch of other new features that we developed this year as well. We’ve created a new "Allies" system that allows you to invite recent players to be your allies for text messaging, game invites and more without a need for code exchanges. We have more player customization in Create a Class than ever before and we have enhanced party privacy options for players who want to set up their private matches with a little more control over who they allow in.*

*Q: What’s been your most memorable experience in the months leading to launch?*

*There was an evening we were at work pretty late and four of us decided to jump into a Zombies match, headsets and all. We were all pretty tired, and ready to go home, but after a few rounds, we couldn’t put it down. Out of nowhere, I hear Matt Kimberling (Technical Director on the Wii) yell out, "The Wii players are gonna freakin’ love this!" And we all knew he was right. It was the missing piece of the puzzle on the Wii, and an accomplishment we’re all pretty proud of.*


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, the PS3 and the Xbox360 have all of that. Only they do it better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You know, the PS3 and the Xbox360 have all of that. Only they do it better.


? is Not the point. I posted that because "Cod BO Thread" "all versions"


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2010)

^   True that


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like one of the big isp's in my country has signed a deal with gameservers to host a dedicated Black Ops server 2 miles down the road from me. Sub 35ms pings on PC here I come.


----------



## Gene (Oct 30, 2010)

you're getting this for PS3, tachi


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

No tachi, the 360 :I


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Nah, PS3 all the way.


*Spoiler*: _Click_ 



(Only kidding)


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

You are what you eat!


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> You are what you eat!



So, you're telling me you eat juvenile domestic cats that are not yet fully-grown?

You MONSTER.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2010)

Why do people have to argue about Xbox and PS every fucking time?

And I have both, and I'm getting it for the 360.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2010)

I have both, getting it for Ps3 so me and Genie can have sexy chats.

Genie, those people aren't getting WaW


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Why do people have to argue about Xbox and PS every fucking time?
> 
> And I have both, and I'm getting it for the 360.



We were only joking around bro. No need to get all riled up.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2010)

Even if it is a joke, it's lame and it happens more often than it should. Its just annoying.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 30, 2010)

Console wars will never die. Ever. People are too insecure.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh god. Do you not understand what a joke is? 
Or are you trying to be a douche?


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2010)

Thts gd thry


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Oh god. Do you not understand what a joke is?
> Or are you trying to be a douche?



Not sure if it's directed at me but like Yakuza said, it gets annoying even if it's a joke. Trying telling someone the same joke 3 times a day for the next 3 weeks.

Unless my friend decides to pony up and buy this game (since he owes me a game) won't be playing it right away. Gonna be rusty as sin when I do play though :x


----------



## Gene (Oct 30, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I have both, getting it for Ps3 so me and Genie can have sexy chats.
> 
> Genie, those people aren't getting WaW


I'll be selling my WaW for Black Ops. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

I gots both consoles too, no secret which I'll be playing online on.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Not sure if it's directed at me but like Yakuza said, it gets annoying even if it's a joke. Trying telling someone the same joke 3 times a day for the next 3 weeks.



Too bad the joke wasn't directed at you; your argument would've been relevant.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

Girls girls,

you are all very pretty


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 30, 2010)

black ops ps3 D

any news of any zombies gameplay yet? would love to see some before i buy hardened edition


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Too bad the joke wasn't directed at you; your argument would've been relevant.



Touchy aren't we. 
It's relevant, because we all read it everyday on a forum.

Now let's play this game in 12~ days like civilized killers shall we.

I'm gonna wreck your shit Gecka. Maybe. Depends if I can sneak up on you with your sound whoring.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

Check the previous pages.


Devon, I'ma bitchslap the shit outta ya. With Johnny.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> black ops ps3 D
> 
> any news of any zombies gameplay yet? would love to see some before i buy hardened edition



There was some gameplay earlier, but it got taken down. :/

It looked pretty cool though, but I didn't see any new game mechanics.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> There was some gameplay earlier, but it got taken down. :/
> 
> It looked pretty cool though, but I didn't see any new game mechanics.



aww that sucks, I wanted to see some gameplay but its w.e im sure in like 5-6 days we will see alot of gameplay.


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

you can search youtube too see game play. And im sure most of the gaming sites have some


----------



## Taki (Oct 30, 2010)

Watching leaked campaign footage as we speak.

OMG .

Ice cube's voice is freakin legit as hell


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 30, 2010)

Taki said:


> Watching leaked campaign footage as we speak.
> 
> OMG .
> 
> Ice cube's voice is freakin legit as hell



Can you link it please? Thanks.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wq56k2VuEc[/YOUTUBE]

Some multiplayer gameplay with for you guys.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNV-O05ONp8[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, and another zombie video in case you missed the first one.


----------



## Taki (Oct 30, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Can you link it please? Thanks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

pro pipes on my SMG's. I was just thinking the other day that exactly what I needed on my rushing MLN w/ ump45 class was a m203.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

As much as I hate f1st

he actually services the community


----------



## Taki (Oct 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> As much as I hate f1st
> 
> he actually services the community



Agreed

(filler)


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> As much as I hate f1st
> 
> he actually* services the community*




if only justin.tv worked on ubuntu.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

So me, taki, nae, davey, daedus, Eki, Yakuza, and amano

fuck yar

@Nae, as soon as you posted that, F1st's channel went down b/c activision shut it off


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't include me! I'm gonna actually have to get the game on release!


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 30, 2010)

Zombie mode still looks epic, can't wait to play it.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm getting my game at 11:30 on november 8th

the guys at my local video rental store were pretty chill about giving me an early copy


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the videos. Seriously November 9th hurry the fuck up and get here.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

rather risky on a school night.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> rather risky on a school night.



it's okay, my test week is next week, so i'll be free for a few weeks after black ops comes out


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 30, 2010)

I probably won't play Black Ops for the first 2 weeks that it is out so that will be kinda weird for me.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

well, the single player looks solid

but the cutscenes look like MGS length


----------



## Taki (Oct 30, 2010)

Fuck, I want another SP stream.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 30, 2010)

COD has cutscenes now? wwuuutttt


----------



## Daedus (Oct 30, 2010)

Pre-ordered and whoring out to my local Gamestop on the night of the 8th.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

The power pistols look really shitty

The magnum in gun game took like 4 bullets to kill


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

I noticed that too.

I wonder if the sleight of hand "not working on scoped weapons" includes weapons like the crossbow or the acog attachment.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

yeah yeah

pretty sure that applies to thermal/IR weapons as well


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

and the swarovski scope?


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Pre-ordered and whoring out to my local Gamestop on the night of the 8th.



Not as a big deal as Halo. So no midnight launch for me


----------



## Daedus (Oct 30, 2010)

I am neither 12 years old, nor a frat-boy.  I've never liked any of the Halo games.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

They should've just made it so only sniper rifles can't get the Sleight of Hand Pro scope in time reduction.

I think it's kinda stupid that they took it off on every scoped weapon.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

the only time I'd wait outside a gamestop is with a blowtorch and fire propellant.


Daedus said:


> I am neither 12 years old, nor a frat-boy.  I've never liked any of the Halo games.




yet you take the time to make your fonts pretty and colourful


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

Daedus said:


> I am neither 12 years old, nor a frat-boy.  I've never liked any of the Halo games.


Actually, i find that more little ones play CoD than Halo now 


Nae'blis said:


> the only time I'd wait outside a gamestop is with a blowtorch and fire propellant.



Lets have a bon fire :33


----------



## Daedus (Oct 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> yet you take the time to make your fonts pretty and colourful



I use green to easier distinguish between posts I have made and posts made by others as I scroll.


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

Got on too see how many people play Modern Warfare.... 400k... Reach.... 200k


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm not even going to bother pointing out how full of shit you are.

@Naked Snacks: yeah, pretty much. I just wonder how badly they'll be effected.





Eki said:


> Lets have a bon fire :33


:33


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll write to treyarch asking if I can exchange my reputation points with cod points


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I'll write to treyarch asking if I can exchange my reputation points with cod points



Are you really queen bitch already?

you fuckin repwhore


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

I like the way they did the customization :33


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

I like that you can put your clan tag on your gun

shit is so baller

the emblem designer is amazing as well


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

ah yes i saw that too. 

And they way you can have your own Red Dot.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm not gonna put any emblems on my guns. They look like fucking stickers.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I'm not even going to bother pointing out how full of shit you are.


You need a hell of a lot more intimate knowledge of my thought process before you can make that call, princess.


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

Eki said:


> ah yes i saw that too.
> 
> And they way you can have your own Red Dot.


Last page me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 


Hangat?r said:


> I'm not gonna put any emblems on my guns. They look like fucking stickers.



lol, i don't mind looking like the rear end of a car while raping kids


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

No, not even bumper stickers. More like the kind you get in those cheap bubblegum wrappers.


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

What kind of shitty gum are you chewing on that gives you stickers?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

clan tag on weapon was (is going to be) very nice. But i think in one of the customisation videos I saw, that specific ability is only unlocked at level 30 or something. That would suck, yet another reason to not prestige.


Gecka said:


> Are you really queen bitch already?
> 
> you fuckin repwhore


No, lol, only almost Eternal. but I've been almost Eternal for 18 months now .

A rehabilitated one .

but just imagine how many stupid shit I can buy with 1.5 million points.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

Pussies the lot of you

I'll at least get to 9th prestige again before I consider quitting

unless i get something REALLY fucking sweet on 15th prestige


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I'll write to treyarch asking if I can exchange my reputation points with cod points


Back in the day when me, Neji & Kakuzu trolled MP I had a 96% avoided reputation on XBL 

its 83% now.


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

Give me a list of the prestiges and ill choose one to stop at


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

Just not something as stupid as gold camo. It's not even pleasing to look at.

I guess it just matters on how the general game play is.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Pussies the lot of you
> 
> I'll at least get to 9th prestige again before I consider quitting
> 
> unless i get something REALLY fucking sweet on 15th prestige



That's a gigantic waste of time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Back in the day when me, Neji & Kakuzu trolled MP I had a 96% avoided reputation on XBL
> 
> its 83% now.


 

I swear 95% of all the XBL reputation I have   comes from Halo 3


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

i haven't gotten rep since Street Fighter 2 HF. long time.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

holy shit

dogs won't attack you if you don't shoot


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I swear 95% of all the XBL reputation I have   comes from Halo 3


We weren't too bad in Halo 3... It was the 1st time we gamed together, all d00ds from GB, I think there was 7 or 8 of us...

But when we hit COD4 shit just went bananas.





Gecka said:


> holy shit
> 
> dogs won't attack you if you don't shoot


If thats the case it's a pointless killstreak.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

I got a lot of negative from Street Fighter 4. 


*ED!*t: I wonder if it goes for silent weapons too, or if you can fire those.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Hmm...interesting, guess dogs won't destroy me as bad as I thought.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

If someone doesn't fire a single shot in the however-many-seconds the dogs are on the field, they are camping pretty hard.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> If someone doesn't fire a single shot in the however-many-seconds the dogs are on the field, they are camping pretty hard.



Or they are just that awesome with the ballistic knife


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

i have to say i am actually kind of excited for this game now


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 30, 2010)

It's not like everyone will stop shooting when dogs come on the screen. If they do, the person who called the dogs will have easy pickings against people who won't defend themselves.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

It's not like the dogs will be a constant factor like Harrier/Chopper were, though. Unless your team sucks hard/the other team's dude is really good/lucky streak.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

I love guard rabbit


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I love guard rabbit



Fuckin' A.  How is Hutch a sell-out, though? I don't really follow the MW2 YT scene much, tbh. I just watch SeaNanners and F1st, along with random Respawn/Sports vids.


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2010)

only time i use youtube is looking for music. lulz


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

SeaNanners, Hutch, Zerkaa, moodieswede, small beans, and f1st(only because he serves the community, everything else he does is pretty much filled to the brim with bullshit)


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

F1st actually used to have some great shit on, back in the early MW2 days. After that it was mainly drama (which proved him to be a fucking hypocrite, but eh).

You forgot Cr1tikal.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

oh fuck how could i forget cr1tikal


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Cr1tikal is the best of them all by far IMO. His videos are actually entertaining.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Definetly a must have.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 30, 2010)

I was so mad when they announced online splitscreen MP with 2 psn users on PS3 and then lied and said it was only for the 360.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

.....

I think we have a problem here.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2010)

yeah I think the guy from treyarch also said on his twitter today that the perk list is not legitimate.

but it would have been interesting, that other perk list looks like it forces people to play the objective for some gametypes rather then just sit in the grass and camp.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh so that perk list isn't real then?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

BTW, the lower quality left pic is the from an official video.

not that it changes anything


----------



## Theaww (Oct 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> .....
> 
> I think we have a problem here.



I really hope nopt 'cause that would be some grade A BS


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 30, 2010)

I had no idea there was MW2 YT scene.... wut


----------



## Taki (Oct 30, 2010)

Did BO outsell MW2 in pre orders?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 30, 2010)

yeah, like a month ago


----------



## Taki (Oct 30, 2010)

Sweet. Cant fucking wait.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2010)

Let's just get rid of perk pros and everyone's happy.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 31, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Fuckin' A.  How is Hutch a sell-out, though? I don't really follow the MW2 YT scene much, tbh. I just watch SeaNanners and F1st, along with random Respawn/Sports vids.



I watch Sandy Ravage, Elpresador (For the lulz), ThatGuyWhoCamps, XJawz, and CR1TKAL

And fuck, that perk list isnt real?

Ah, we'll find out in 8 days


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 31, 2010)

Pay attention when the guy picks up the G11 at ~2:30, the player he just killed spawns in the middle of his crosshairs.


----------



## Taki (Oct 31, 2010)

Supposed iso file leaked. We should see alot of shit before the night's over.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2010)

We should be playing Zombie Mode for Halloween, but nooooo.....damn November 9th.


----------



## Theaww (Oct 31, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> We should be playing Zombie Mode for Halloween, but nooooo.....damn November 9th.



meh its a sunday so i'm still going to bed early for work


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2010)

Who's picking it up the day it releases?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 31, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Who's picking it up the day it releases?



*Raises hand* Right after work...got the 10th and 11th off too!


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2010)

Can you make montages using theater mode?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 31, 2010)

I will be getting it through the mail on release day.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 31, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Who's picking it up the day it releases?



Getting it delivered to my doorstep on release day, already took the day off work and everything. Oh, and I'm also only paying $35 for it. Thank you $20 Amazon video game credits


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 31, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Getting it delivered to my doorstep on release day, already took the day off work and everything. *Oh, and I'm also only paying $35 for it. Thank you $20 Amazon video game credits *



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2010)

Lazy fat-fucks and their amazon.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 31, 2010)

Picking it up at midnight... physically.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Pay attention when the guy picks up the G11 at ~2:30, the player he just killed spawns in the middle of his crosshairs.


ahh too late for me, Video got removed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 31, 2010)

how'd u get the credit?


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2010)

I paid $80 for the Hardened Edition. 

Why didn't you guys tell me about the $20 off earlier?


----------



## Helix (Oct 31, 2010)

I wasn't going to get this game... until I saw the beginning of the Zombie Co-op mode.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm getting it the day before release


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I'm getting it the day before release



That happened with MW2. A couple of my friends got it a week early if they payed $20 extra.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 31, 2010)

^No risk of getting band?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2010)

Nah, i aint paying extra, I just have to come at 11:30 when they stock up


----------



## Theaww (Oct 31, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Who's picking it up the day it releases?



Me, but after school/work


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 31, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Lazy fat-fucks and their amazon.



No taxes and $20 is worth being lazy. 

@Naked Snakes
I thought most people knew about Amazon and their deals. I thought I posted somewhere in this thread or the MW2 thread about them having $20 off.


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> ^No risk of getting band?



You mean banned?

In MW2, there wasn't. I'm not so sure about BO.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2010)

treyarch enabled multiplayer servers yesterday

so they won't ban anyone who plays on them


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> treyarch enabled multiplayer servers yesterday
> 
> so they won't ban anyone who plays on them


really? and I heard people are playing in the 360 version, is that correct?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah, the high rollers on machinima already have their copies


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> yeah, the high rollers on machinima already have their copies


I don't want to hype myself with this game. So far looks cool and I can get it in any console. Last year I got MW2 for the 360 but the game was a huge let down for me. So this year I am just not hyping this product.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2010)

Good idea.

Keep your expectations low, so you can be amazed by everything, and won't be disappointed.

tell me how that works out for you in life!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Keep your expectations low, so you can be amazed by everything, and won't be disappointed.
> 
> tell me how that works out for you in life!


In life works great but last year hype for MW2 was huge and I got caught in such event. lol "when almost all your friend were talking about that game,man I was vow to get it regardless".


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 31, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Getting it delivered to my doorstep on release day, already took the day off work and everything. Oh, and I'm also only paying $35 for it. Thank you $20 Amazon video game credits


$20 Reach credit + $20 Black Ops credit + $5 amazon discount... that's almost paying $15 with .99 cents release day delivery. 

did I mention no taxes?

gamestop what? 


Brandon Heat said:


> Great minds think alike.





Violent-nin said:


> Lazy fat-fucks and their amazon.


I'll come home from work and play immediately 

although that will be the campaign.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> No taxes and $20 is worth being lazy.



Whatever helps you sleep at night. 

Oh well, never took me much time to catch up. 

Hoping the Single player is a more difficult this time around.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 31, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> how'd u get the credit?



You can't use the credits you get from ordering the game, seeing as how you only get it once the game ships. I'm using the ones I got off of Halo: Reach.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2010)

I think i'm gonna be rolling with the SAM Turret and Counter UAV

Since the SR-71 blackbird can't be shot down, someone can just whip out a counter uav and just take out the enemies radar


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll have to see it to believe it,  I don't anticipate the blackbird being used that often.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll probably get it for Xmas.. Currently have no money..


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 1, 2010)

Golden L96...

[YOUTUBE]lNAHzm9mhss[/YOUTUBE]



lol double rainbow



Perks and Pros


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 1, 2010)

Zombie mode repost.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMvlQ0qAZCk&feature=mfu_in_order&playnext=1&videos=xRYQNyQc3xc[/YOUTUBE]

Flamethrower gameplay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeOHsjuUbSk&feature=mfu_in_order&playnext=1&videos=34juQDC44dg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daedus (Nov 1, 2010)

Love the look of that A-Bomb test-town map.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay... those gold guns are pretty ballah. If you get them all in one Prestige, I might do it once.





Gecka said:


> Nah, i aint paying extra, I just have to come at 11:30 when they stock up



And bending over in the backalley.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2010)

why would anyone want the gold guns again?


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 1, 2010)

cuz dem ganz r liek wel kewl


----------



## Naked (Nov 1, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> why would anyone want the gold guns again?



Because they look boss.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 1, 2010)

i want gold guns to match my teef


----------



## Eki (Nov 1, 2010)

I want gold guns to match my anus


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

Unless they one shot kill like the Golden Gun in GoldenEye 64, I won't really bother with them much.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't wait to fuck up zombies as Richard Nixon.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> why would anyone want the gold guns again?



Cause it's




And your sig is way to gay to be any JoJo. Dio, maybe, but no JoJo, pause.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 1, 2010)

I wonder if using the flamethrower gives away your position. Would be hilarious using Ghost and Ninja and get a stealth kill with the flamethrower.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 1, 2010)

So is the Zombie Mode worth the buy?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2010)

if you want zombies just play left four dead or something.

and gold weapons are twice as retarded as fall camo.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 1, 2010)

so ima get hardened edition, and wear that stupid ass medal


----------



## Naked (Nov 1, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So is the Zombie Mode worth the buy?



If you buy the game, you get zombies. You don't have to pay extra unless you want other maps.


----------



## Eki (Nov 1, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> .7500 K/D ratio.
> 
> Get on my level.





Fixed


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2010)

exactly.

I tried getting the highest k/d on my friends list 8 prestige levels ago, until the top guy got into  a lobby and it became 75 

I stopped after that.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2010)

I still shit on all of y'all, I reckon.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2010)

Eki is pretty hardcore.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2010)

Pretty sure mine was around 2.6, but I dunno, can't really check. xd


----------



## Taki (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## icyBlade (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 1, 2010)

I think it's down now. I don't think I would be interested in watching anyway. The campaign in CoD games are usually so boring to me. Online multiplayer is where it's at.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2010)

Really, boring? I mean, short I can understand, but boring?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 1, 2010)

Maybe boring is the wrong word. Uninteresting? I just have a lot more fun with multiplayer than campaign.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 1, 2010)

I prefer SP than MP, but obviously the everlasting MP aspects keeps me addicted to it.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 1, 2010)

Some guy posted a sniping video from black ops, quickscoping was still there, but guessing they will patch it on release day.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd rather not watch someone play through the campaign until I finished it, but that's just me.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Some guy posted a sniping video from black ops, quickscoping was still there, but guessing they will patch it on release day.


Was it the retail game itself? Or that one beta for friends/family?


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm gonna camp so badly, Im gonna glitch, Im gonna TK everyone, I am going to play SnD, get the bomb an commit suicide on a glitch, I'm going to play TDM and die over 50 times so my team can lose, I'm gonna steal all your kills, I'm not going to revive your sorry ass, I'm going to use Noob Tubes, Claymores and Lunchers.


Can't wait.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2010)

I was thinking back to that gamestop "surprize" commercial when I remembered he jumped off some structure and knifed 3 people in less than a second. It's pretty much the same as flash knife (or melee cancel or whatever it's called) from the previous game, but a lot of people didn't use it. It's weird how a glitch becomes a legit perk.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 2, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I was thinking back to that gamestop "surprize" commercial when I remembered he jumped off some structure and knifed 3 people in less than a second. It's pretty much the same as flash knife (or melee cancel or whatever it's called) from the previous game, but a lot of people didn't use it. It's weird how a glitch becomes a legit perk.



And you think some dramatically edited footage for the sake of a gamestop commercial is valid and indicative of actual gameplay?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2010)

lol double rainbow.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 2, 2010)

Daedus said:


> And you think some dramatically edited footage for the sake of a gamestop commercial is valid and indicative of actual gameplay?


Yes        .


----------



## Theaww (Nov 2, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Some guy posted a sniping video from black ops, quickscoping was still there, but guessing they will patch it on release day.



You can still quickscope just not like MW2 more like Cod4


----------



## Gecka (Nov 2, 2010)

It now has a halo style of map choosing

vote for whatever map you want

<3


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2010)

I love how the woman played much better than the guy who played first. It's like he didn't know there was a melee. But I shouldn't talk, I gave up on the knife now that I'm playing with the tactical layout.

Also Hanoi looks interesting.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 2, 2010)

As I thought

Dual Mags + SoH= rape


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2010)

closest thing to infinite ammo.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 2, 2010)

Treyarch just sold me their CoD game.



Gonna play as 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fidel Castro


----------



## Gecka (Nov 2, 2010)

FUCKING NIXON

EVIL friend SHOULD BE CONTROLLING THE ZOMBIES

GOD DAMN

KENNEDY?

FIDEL CASTRO?

THIS IS

FUCKING

AS;LKDFJA;LKSDJF;LAKSDFJ;LASKJDF


----------



## Gecka (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm gonna have to tell everyone at my school about this


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

Gecka is going to run down the hallways of his school screaming this information and end up getting suspended. On the bright side you'll have more time to play Black Ops.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 2, 2010)

As if

i'm a good student

very well mannered



though my abrasive cuntiness comes out once in a while


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2010)

You're still a youngin' when it comes to that, m'boy.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 2, 2010)

oh dave

your snide jizz leaking mouth will always be your best feature


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 2, 2010)

hardened edition sold out, like everywhere


----------



## Gecka (Nov 2, 2010)

go to your local video rental store


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

Everyone wants to get hard when Black Ops comes out. :33


----------



## Gecka (Nov 2, 2010)

You should feel ashamed of yourself Nin...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone know what the four extra maps are in the hardened edition?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2010)

I always do Gecka. 

I'm so excited to do the diving lunge out of a window and survive a fall that would kill a normal man AKA pulling a Wesley Snipes. pek


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Anyone know what the four extra maps are in the hardened edition?



The classic Nazi Zombie maps from WaW is what I've been told.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 3, 2010)

I WILL RAPE U ALL


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

^On what console?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> I WILL RAPE U ALL





Violent-nin said:


> ^On what console?



And what orifice do you plan to do the raping of?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 3, 2010)

PS3 because my xbox doesn't wanna work no more piece of shit

All the maps


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like Hell will be a part of Team NF. 

Or he might betray us and become a target.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 3, 2010)

All I know is you better be good


----------



## Proxy (Nov 3, 2010)

Can...I be in too?


----------



## lydia (Nov 3, 2010)

*Excited about its coming release*

For all the call of duty fans, I guess all of us are can not wait for the coming of Black Ops, Yeah, I really excited about its coming from one asia online store which I re-order this game on, that site offer free shipping to worldwide.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> All I know is you better be good



I can hold my own. 



Proxy said:


> Can...I be in too?



If your getting Black Ops for PS3 then yes.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 3, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I can hold my own.
> 
> 
> 
> If your getting Black Ops for PS3 then yes.



Of course


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like Team NF gets new recruits for Black ops.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Nov 3, 2010)

Sup guys, can't wait for the new COD! Question though, can anyone explain to me how the dedicated servers work this time? I understand that they differ from the ones in modern warfare...?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 3, 2010)

Dedicated servers are only for pc


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2010)

Nae you gonna be rollin with GB am I ryt?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm a CoD noob, so excuse the question. But these teams you guys talk about, do you mean clans?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2010)

Nah, team NF is more like a team of scrubs.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 3, 2010)

Luckily, we're talking about the best team of scrubs in the entire scrubby community.


----------



## Naked (Nov 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Nah, team NF is more like a team of scrubs.



It can't be. I'm on the team.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> All I know is you better be good


Does this mean you're all that? Anyway, I'm glad team NF is going to be gaming again.

Why you be hatin' 360 players?


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't worry about it, tachi. You're going to be on my team anyway.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey anyone else living in the UK, Sainsbury's will be selling Black Ops for £25 until the intial stock runs out. One copy per platform but you can buy 1 PS3 copy and 1 360 Copy, and then sell one of them for profit at full retail price.

HMV will be selling for £7 if you trade in MOH.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 3, 2010)

who is getting this game on the ps3? maybe we can play? im new to the series tho


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 3, 2010)

man this is bull shit, i would buy the standard edition on amazon, but i at least want that free avatar.  wtf!   any other places to get this and get a good deal? 

btw, i can sell my flash drive with mw2 maps right? it works


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 3, 2010)

Team NF is growing in numbers. 

Just as planned.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2010)

naturally yakuza


FapperWocky said:


> man this is bull shit, i would buy the standard edition on *amazon, but i at least want that free avatar.*  wtf!   any other places to get this and* get a good deal? *
> 
> btw, i can sell my flash drive with mw2 maps right? it works


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 3, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> naturally yakuza



by deal, i meant free stuff  

how much are the maps gonna cost if i just buy standard edition? shit, now i gotta get maps and an avatar and i still don't get that stupid graphic book, f'ing BS!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2010)

Gene said:


> Don't worry about it, tachi. You're going to be on my team anyway.


Fair warning, I sing Japanese music when I get "in the zone"


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2010)

when I'm in the zone I pretty much don't say anything at all... deathly quiet.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2010)

I find it puts people off when I sing, plus it makes me more relaxed. (although technically if I sing to my team mates thats bad for business )


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 3, 2010)

Team NF, I'm back! Well, I was never gone, I just stopped playing MW2 because of its bullshit. . But, I'm completely confident in Black Ops, since I liked WaW so much. I'm hyped, can't wait for next week, exam week is in 2 weeks, and I'm going to be on Black Ops for hours!


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 3, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Nah, team NF is more like a team of scrubs.



Borrow or rent Black Ops for your PS3 and we'll see about that.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Fair warning, I sing Japanese music when I get "in the zone"


I blast kpop when I'm in the zone. 

Heero was horrified once.


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2010)

WaW was not so fun. Guns needed to be tweaked more i think.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 3, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> when I'm in the zone I pretty much don't say anything at all... deathly quiet.



I concur with this statement.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Nah, team NF is more like a team of scrubs.



Don't be jealous cause were better looking. 



Sonikku Tilt said:


> Team NF, I'm back! Well, I was never gone, I just stopped playing MW2 because of its bullshit. . But, I'm completely confident in Black Ops, since I liked WaW so much. I'm hyped, can't wait for next week, exam week is in 2 weeks, and I'm going to be on Black Ops for hours!



Stop the presses, the chosen one has returned! 

Hehe, welcome back Sonikku, Team NF is definitely happy to have one of it's veterans back in the mix. Yeah I have high hopes for Black Ops as well, I'm truly hoping it doesn't disappoint all of us. As long as Treyarch listens to the community, everything should be good.

-----


So your telling me none of you when you're in the zone strip down and get butt naked like Cr1TiKaL?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> when I'm in the zone I pretty much don't say anything at all... deathly quiet.



you must be in the zone all the time then

when i get in the zone, i go, "Oh Wow I love the *insert weapon in use*"

wtf is with everyone on NF having PS3?

we need more 360ers

oh well, quality over quantity I guess


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm not gonna renew my LIVE after January(when my gold sub. ends), so I gotta ps3 it. 

Sorry, but $60 a year is a no no.

edit: my bro can play MP, too (his gold sub. ran out a long time ago)


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 3, 2010)

And another joins the ranks.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 3, 2010)

when u know , u newegg, and fuck amazon  i'm getting my hardened! 

and i'm prestiging until i get those damm gold guns.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like explosives aren't going to be a problem


----------



## Outlandish (Nov 3, 2010)

Russian version leaked, awaiting crack and fixes : 

can't wait to merk people on ps3 though


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2010)

Has anyone played medal of honor? Its something different and i kinda find it nice. Though the gun customization should of been deeper.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Looks like explosives aren't going to be a problem


W T F :amazed. People are commenting that it's a custom game or something. I hope that's not real, cause that would be fucked up. When I throw my grenade I expect people to die, dammit.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2010)

Flak Jacket, marathon, and warlord is going to be my domination class fo sho


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 3, 2010)

Scavenger/Sleight of Hand/Marathon= I'm gonna be raping you a lot with ammo to spare.








Good day


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2010)

why anyone would use marathon over ninja?

especially with it's pro version as it is


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2010)

because of people like me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm actually rather interested in marathon, footsteps definitely haven't sounded as loud in the videos which have been released.

but that David guy was talking a lot of nonsense in the gamespot thing.


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2010)

there is going to be ninja?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah, and good luck with that. I can already see six months from now less-than-average players still won't have any pro-perks and get raped because of it.


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2010)

i don't think ill prestige this time ;O


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2010)

fucking pussies

prestige to the TOP


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2010)

buying the prestige edition of this game gives you all fifteen prestige levels after completing the campaign.


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like this one guy said when MW2 came out. he said, "If you beat the game on the hardest difficulty with out dying a single time you get to tenth prestige."

I just lol'd.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2010)

does anyone know if the RC-XD will be used in the campaign?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Borrow or rent Black Ops for your PS3 and we'll see about that.


Yeah no, doubtful. MW2 was scrubcentral on PS3, not gonna bother spending time/money on PS3 again.


blakstealth said:


> I'm not gonna renew my LIVE after January(when my gold sub. ends), so I gotta ps3 it.
> 
> Sorry, but $60 a year is a no no.
> 
> edit: my bro can play MP, too (his gold sub. ran out a long time ago)



More like 35 bucks.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure both consoles were scrub central my friend, PC is where it's at.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

Without dedicated servers?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 4, 2010)

PC has dedicated servers here


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

They wised up and brought it back for Black Ops at least.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

By 'wised up' you mean 'charging people for', right?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 4, 2010)

Been watching this guy play for the last few minutes, looks great


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> By 'wised up' you mean 'charging people for', right?



How much and over what terms?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't recall, I just know that you have to pay to play on dedicated servers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah I remember reading that. Oh well, it's just Activision being thier usual money hungry selves. Thier master plan is to eventually charge us for everything on thier games and sadly most people will pay no questions asked. :33


----------



## Naked (Nov 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Don't recall, I just know that you have to pay to play on dedicated servers.



What is this I don't even


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

The single-player is pretty orsum so far.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh shit, you can shoot off limbs and get major gore in the campaign. D:


----------



## Skandranan (Nov 4, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Don't recall, I just know that you have to pay to play on dedicated servers.



No you don't. If you want to rent a dedicated server of your own then you will have to pay a certain amount per month depending on how many server slots you want. Basically, they now have a monopoly on what companies can host their game, while previously people could shop around for what company they want as a host. Players are still free to play games on any server they're allowed into.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 4, 2010)

fucking dave and his flashed 360


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

Zombie mode is hilarious. xd


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

Stop posting in here you bitch. 

I want to play the game too.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

Wtf... this G11 gun is weird as hell.

Also, AUG is an AR now.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> *Wtf... this G11 gun is weird as hell.*
> 
> Also, AUG is an AR now.



Sounds tempting...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

It looks like a launcher, and has a 3-round burst.

Also, I won't be using the new Cold Blooded. It turns you into a fucking wookie! D:


*ED!*t: You can also fire the balistic knife and tomahawk at the same time. And you have 3 equipment slots; so now you can have semtex and claymores/C4/whatever at the same time.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 4, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> It looks like a launcher, and has a 3-round burst.
> 
> Also, I won't be using the new Cold Blooded. It turns you into a fucking wookie! D:
> 
> ...



fucking hell

that's gonna make for an epic killcam

the equipment slot thing I already knew about

you can't replenish claymores, camera spikes, tactical insertions, etc.

So how is C4 in this game?

as powerful as MW2?

i hear you get 2 C4 packs like in CoD4 also, which is fucking annoying

i liked it better when it was a grenade slot, cuz i could treat it like a mega-semtex


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

Haven't tried C4 yet, was more pissed about Ghost = Wookie. >[

You can also recollect ballistic knives, so they're pretty much throwing knives on steroids.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 4, 2010)

lol

ghillie suits aren't that bad mah boy


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Oh shit, you can shoot off limbs and get major gore in the campaign. D:



Medal of Honor does too. The single player graphics were outstanding


----------



## Gecka (Nov 4, 2010)

GTFO

Medal of honor has no place in this existence


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

Eki said:


> Medal of Honor does too. The single player graphics were outstanding



Same the rest was shit, eh?


Dolphin-diving is pretty easy, btw. Sprint then hold duck.


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't know bout that. If the online gun customization was deeper, CoD would be in some deep shit. But Medal of Honors single campaign far > MW and MW2


Online mode is mostly about camping. Which can get pretty aggravating, but once you figure out how to play it's quite fun  But like i said the gun customization is pretty limited and the number of variety of guns is too. Which kinda makes it boring after a while. But i love the whole MW and Battlefield feel to it. Gives a new outlook rather than the same old CoD.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 4, 2010)

Medal of honor was just as much a mistake as davey



pro perks now confirmed for real


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2010)

working on release day... and for two days after that. so much for completing the campaign in one sitting.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2010)

Any word on how long the campaign is exactly?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 5, 2010)

I liked M4 in the past games, so Commando looks right up my alley.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 5, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> working on release day... and for two days after that. so much for completing the campaign in one sitting.



i got 2 major projects due on release date

i can always make it up next 6 weeks


----------



## Netorie (Nov 5, 2010)

I can't wait to play it. My brothers have gotten me into the games here recently.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Any word on how long the campaign is exactly?



5-6 hours, thereabouts.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 5, 2010)

netorie said:


> I can't wait to play it. My brothers have gotten me into the games here recently.



PS3 or xbox?


----------



## Daedus (Nov 5, 2010)

Why must I wait until Tuesday, again.

Oh, right, because I'm being slowly digested by an amoral universe.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 5, 2010)

Don't know if old, but here's the perk list anyway.


----------



## Naked (Nov 5, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Don't know if old, but here's the perk list anyway.



Yeah. That's been posted here several times, but thanks anyway.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2010)

newegg sold out of hardened edition preorders too.

anybody know how much they can get for a hardened edition flip?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2010)

The first-tier perks decide what your character looks like.


----------



## Eki (Nov 5, 2010)

Ninja, Warlord, Ghost. Shits gonna be beastly


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2010)

You look like a fuckin' Wookie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2010)

ugh, i can see second chance pro being an utter failure. who the hell is gonna stop and revive a teammate? it will be a classic fail.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2010)

Eki said:


> Ninja, Warlord, Ghost. Shits gonna be beastly


Thats the way forward, only drawback is you look like a monkey.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2010)

honestly the only thing balancing out "ghost" in other games was the inclusion of stopping power. without that I really don't see why +40% of players won't use it. and lol blackbird


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2010)

uh oh gais, newegg said my order will ship in a day or 2  see u online ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 5, 2010)

^

Now that was a great commercial. Like what Kimmel had on his RPG


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome commercial.

Kobe was noob-tubing, but he's still the man.

---

@Hangatýr

Give us your general review/thoughts on the game (hopefully before the IGN and other sites reviews start popping up). :sweat


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2010)

Can only give you singleplayer, cause of no online and all. >_>


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2010)

Anything will do, I just want an idea of what I should be expecting.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2010)

Singleplayer shits on MW2's, IMO, and has more variation than MW1. I didn't care too much about the characters, and there's a forseeable little plottwist at the end, but it has a nice amount of diversity in gameplay and keeps shit entertaining. One thing that stuck especially was when you took control of a gunboat... and another soldier tuned on the radio and Sympathy for the Devil started playing.


I also lul'd that one of the loading screens shows a fake Dutch passport with the city where I go to school at on it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice, what difficulty are you playing on and has there been anything that's given you a hard time yet?


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 5, 2010)

How is BO's single player better than MW2


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2010)

newegg gave me a tracking number just now.  who wanna buy my copy for 120


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2010)

Before video is taken down

Dead Ops


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Very nice, what difficulty are you playing on and has there been anything that's given you a hard time yet?



Normal, and not really. There're a few portions where your health doesn't regen, but beyond that it's pretty normal.


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone have the list of probable stuff you can get for pre-ordering from gamestop?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2010)

a one in 8,000,000 chance of winning a jeep. good luck with that.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2010)

I think you get a flysuit thing for your character.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2010)

^ ie useless shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2010)

I wish there was a detailed list on exactly what you get on each prestige level.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2010)

Implying you get anything.


----------



## Eki (Nov 5, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> ugh, i can see second chance pro being an utter failure. who the hell is gonna stop and revive a teammate? it will be a classic fail.


It worked quite well in WaW


Yakuza said:


> Thats the way forward, only drawback is you look like a monkey.



Good, then everyone can suck my hairy monkey nuts when i fucking exterminate their team


----------



## Fatality (Nov 5, 2010)

Is it me or does the G11 gonna be OP. Also what perk setup will you guys use? I'm going with *Flak Jacket*/Hardline, *Steady Aim*/SOH,* Tactical Mask*/Ninja/Marathon (Bolded will be most used)


----------



## Gecka (Nov 5, 2010)

Rush Objective Class- Flak Jacket, Warlord, Marathon
Team Deathmatch- Ghost, Sleight of Hand/Hardline, Ninja/Hacker
Hardcore- Ghost, Sleight of Hand, Hacker
Close Quarters Deathmatch- Lightweight, Sleight of Hand, Tactical Mask
Sniper Class- Ghost/Flak Jacket, Scout, Ninja/Second Chance/Tactical Mask

And a pissing off class- Lightweight, steady aim, marathon. Considering their pro effects, its a knifing class


----------



## Fatality (Nov 5, 2010)

I probably might incorporate Ghost in a class. So many people are gonna run spy plane now that I think about it. Whats the point of hacker though?


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 5, 2010)

One of my friends got the game since he works at Best Buy. Said that he didn't play multiplayer but says the AI matches against the computer are pretty good and involve no camping. Too bad thats not gonna happen when the real online playing starts


----------



## Gecka (Nov 5, 2010)

Fatality said:


> I probably might incorporate Ghost in a class. So many people are gonna run spy plane now that I think about it. Whats the point of hacker though?



I just hate being on the radar, period. I roll with silencer and coldblooded on a lot of my MW2 classes. 

I don't think UAV will be a huge problem, RC Car being also as a 3 killstreak ensured that.

And for Hacker, after a while, I just get tired of getting killed by claymores. Also shit is going to be fucking hilarious when I turn enemy claymores friendly.

Hacker + Hardened is probably going to be another class once I prestige


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

claymores shouldn't be as big a problem, especially since scavenger doesn't replenish equipment. but campers gonna camp.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 6, 2010)

well it's not just claymores, camera spikes in search as well


----------



## Helix (Nov 6, 2010)

Got it for only $45 on Direct2Drive.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Singleplayer shits on MW2's, IMO, and has more variation than MW1. I didn't care too much about the characters, and there's a forseeable little plottwist at the end, but it has a nice amount of diversity in gameplay and keeps shit entertaining. One thing that stuck especially was when you took control of a gunboat... and another soldier tuned on the radio and Sympathy for the Devil started playing.


I just hope increasing difficulty doesn't just translate to grenade spam. It was more stupid and cheap then actually legitimately challenging in the COD games before MW2. And infinite respawn until you cross some magical line.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2010)

I have no idea what perks I'll roll with first, just going to try out them all and see what grooves.

Like Nae said campers are gonna camp no matter what. I just hope in Black Ops the game won't be as rewarding for them as MW2 is.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2010)

Chrome > Gold.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2010)

Indeed, it looks beautiful.

I can't wait to have dat Chrome on my noob tube.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2010)

Golden guns are ghey

Chrome looks much sweeter


----------



## Theaww (Nov 6, 2010)

woa....chrome


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow got leaked already. But it doesn't work...


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

chrome olympia just looks sexy.

gold camo is teh ghey





Yakuza said:


> I can't wait to have dat Chrome on my noob tube.


----------



## Fatality (Nov 6, 2010)

Discuss thoughts? 
Motion Sensor vs Camera Spike
Nova Gas vs Flashbang vs Concussion.
Decoy and Jammer.
A if you need it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I want to get the game after seeing 

Good fuck...


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't make my mind up if I want to play campaign first or go straight into multiplayer. Originally I was going to go straight into multiplayer but the trailer for single-player campaign look sweet


----------



## Gecka (Nov 6, 2010)

Well you can't see the leaderboards unless you prestige

and you can't prestige until you pay 5000 cod points


----------



## Eki (Nov 6, 2010)

Ill be the only original kid using the pre-set color for a gun. Im so cooooool


----------



## Gecka (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so using the golden Walther2000

chrome looks like my alternative for the other guns though


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

I thought the dragunov was your weapon of choice?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 6, 2010)

Dragonuv is my favorite gun from CoD4

and WA2000 for MW2

For the same reasons, they don't benefit from stopping power.

And since stopping power has been removed

well

it's like your old girlfriend meeting up with your new girlfriend


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2010)

Shame you can't go akimbo, huh?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 6, 2010)

Overkill from CoD4

also I think my clan tag is going to be GoCI

Guild of Calamitous Intent from the venture bros


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 6, 2010)

I dunno if you guys saw this shit..


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 6, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> I dunno if you guys saw this shit..


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 6, 2010)

It's funnier how he actually came to realizing that there was that kind of glitch. Which idiot goes to a table and starts shooting the apples?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

he didn't shoot the apple.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 6, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> It's funnier how he actually came to realizing that there was that kind of glitch. Which idiot goes to a table and starts shooting the apples?



It's called fucking around...


----------



## Netorie (Nov 6, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> PS3 or xbox?



xbox. That's all we have.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

netorie said:


> xbox. That's all we have.


gamertag?

I know gecka is going to ask anyway.


----------



## Netorie (Nov 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> gamertag?
> 
> I know gecka is going to ask anyway.



Do not have one. My brother never set up Live. I'm working on getting him to do so though.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 6, 2010)

netorie said:


> xbox. That's all we have.


so hey, what's your gamert-




Nae'blis said:


> gamertag?
> 
> I know gecka is going to ask anyway.



...


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

netorie said:


> Do not have one. My brother never set up Live. I'm working on getting him to do so though.


xbox live allows the first three gamertags per xbox to have one month free live.

so create one and post it here.


Gecka said:


> so hey, what's your gamert-
> 
> ...


----------



## Eki (Nov 6, 2010)

I love me some apples


----------



## Netorie (Nov 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> xbox live allows the first three gamertags per xbox to have one month free live.
> 
> so create one and post it here.



Ok thanks. I had no idea. I'll be sure to do so then.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 6, 2010)

Eki said:


> I love me some apples


Me too man..me too..


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2010)

..wait, wut? How do you not have a gamertag? How do you save games?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

gamertags are only for live gold. silver accounts have something else.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2010)

Really? Thought you had to create a profile either way?

Still pretty damn stupid to have a 360 and never go online, though. That's like 60% of the appeal.


----------



## Netorie (Nov 6, 2010)

We just got our internet hooked back up, so that's part my problem.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 6, 2010)

what is your gamertag yakuza?

also preemptive STFU Nae


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2010)

Prof Knee Grow


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2010)

You should change it to Sheikh Yerbouti.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I thought they just force you to change it.
> 
> I didn;t even say it out loud until now.



This is my 3rd account, the other two got banned for similar reasons + all the TK and trash talking on COD4

I mean, I think Im on my current 6th enforced name change for my account

poo c lips, CrackHeadGnome, Pedo Priest, eyeTouchKidz, iMeatOrphans and Prof Knee Grow

Im losing credibility with them


----------



## Eki (Nov 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Really? Thought you had to create a profile either way?
> 
> Still pretty damn stupid to have a 360 and never go online, though. That's like 60% of the appeal.



its all the appeal to me. But now since the invention of the party chat thing, no one has a mic on or is ethier in a party. So whats the fucking point of having my fucking mic in. Basically fucking playing against BOTS.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Helix (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2010)

Only bad thing about that video it was released for Gaylo Leaks


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm worried for sniping... Also, I hear L96 is unlocked at rank 26... Pretty long wait for the presumed best sniper in the game.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2010)

Working til 2am cause of Black Ops, damn you game


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2010)

I was planning on getting this somewhere cheap. But my local gamestore gives a free headset (€50) when you pre-order it. Monday it's pre-order time baby. Now I'm still not sure if I should get the hardened edition or the regular one. Is zombie mode really worth it?


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2010)

People go banana's for the zombie mode. Usually because they can't really play well online anyway. I never found it fun in WaW ;0


----------



## Naked (Nov 7, 2010)

Btw, *you do not need to buy the Hardened edition to get Zombies.*


----------



## Gecka (Nov 7, 2010)

Well duh       .


----------



## Helix (Nov 7, 2010)

Eki said:


> People go banana's for the zombie mode. Usually because they can't really play well online anyway. I never found it fun in WaW ;0



Zombie mode.

No fun.

IDONTTHINKSOTIM.JPG


----------



## Naked (Nov 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Well duh       .



I was responding to Haohmaru.

>>


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Really? Thought you had to create a profile either way?
> 
> Still pretty damn stupid to have a 360 and never go online, though. That's like 60% of the appeal.


I misspoke: account names aren't registered as gamertags until someone actually joins live (silver or gold).

people on live are morons though, soo many have tried to insult me by saying "go have your tea" or something . I'm american.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 7, 2010)

Well if you have a british accent then be prepared to be bullied.

I just go with the crowd, I can do perfect English UK/US, Spanish and Portuguese. A lot of the time I pretend to be Japanese and talk garbage in a homo voice just to stir some reaction from the crowd.

Always works.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I misspoke: account names aren't registered as gamertags until someone actually joins live (silver or gold).
> 
> people on live are morons though, soo many have tried to insult me by saying "go have your tea" or something . I'm american.



You never sound British to me, yo. xd I know all you New-England folk want to try and sound it, but it just ain't there!


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Btw, *you do not need to buy the Hardened edition to get Zombies.*


Yeah, I know. But it gets you extra maps for it right? I'm gonna go with the regular version. Fuck zombie's


----------



## Naked (Nov 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I know. But it gets you extra maps for it right? I'm gonna go with the regular version. Fuck zombie's



The Hardened edition only gives you the old Nazi Zombie maps. I can gameshare with you if you want them.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 7, 2010)

No point in getting the old maps... These new ones look very promising, and if the Nuketown surprise rumours when shooting all the mannequin heads off in record time is true, then that map maybe turned into a zombie gameplay.

Looking forward for new maps, old maps are old.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 7, 2010)

the old ones are just updated


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> The Hardened edition only gives you the old Nazi Zombie maps. I can gameshare with you if you want them.


That'd be great.


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 7, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Well if you have a british accent then be prepared to be bullied.
> 
> I just go with the crowd, I can do perfect English UK/US, Spanish and Portuguese. A lot of the time I pretend to be Japanese and talk garbage in a homo voice just to stir some reaction from the crowd.
> 
> Always works.




LOL...gay japanese voice....wish I could hear that one. You use broken english??


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 7, 2010)

When black ops comes out, will y'all try story mode first or jump straight in to online?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2010)

Only scrubs and people who care about a online rank more than life itself hop online right off the bat. 

I always do single player first.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 7, 2010)

Story mode first, then Zombie then online where I'll unleash my Raging Noob class

Flat Jacket, Tactical Mask & Hardline

M16 with Tube and M72 LAW, claymore, decoy & frag

Care package as a kill streak for datGrimreaper and datDeathMachine.





Haters gonna hate


----------



## Newton (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll be doing a mix


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm gonna do private match with my friends first to get a hang of the maps. No rush in doing online.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm gonna do private match with *Team NF* first to get a hang of the maps. No rush in doing online.



Fixed.


----------



## Arsecynic (Nov 7, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I'm worried for sniping... Also, I hear L96 is unlocked at rank 26... Pretty long wait for the presumed best sniper in the game.



Lolwut? I thought that you unlocked all the same snipers at the same time (same applys to LMGs, ARs, SMGs, Shotties)...... or am I mistaken?


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Only scrubs and people who care about a online rank more than life itself hop online right off the bat.
> 
> I always do single player first.



um, what does that make me? I just prefer playing multiplayer period.


----------



## Theaww (Nov 7, 2010)

I never really enjoyed the Cod storyline, although Cod4's was amazing


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

The story-line was far from amazing. The experience was great, though.


----------



## Theaww (Nov 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The story-line was far from amazing. The experience was great, though.



^^^^ what I meant


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Fixed.


You guys are the shiznit. But since the time difference is like 8 hours I'll be hanging out with my boys first.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> um, what does that make me? I just prefer playing multiplayer period.



Guess.


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2010)

Medal of Honor campaign = bad ass


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2010)

As far as I'm hearing the single player is actually pretty good.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 7, 2010)

I always do campaign on normal first to get a feel for it, see the story unfold in a timely matter and just enjoy the ride. I love CoD campaigns, the gorgeous visuals, sounds and set pieces are so goddamn immersive. Oh and say what you want about the stories, but I like em. They may not be "entirely" realistic, but they sure are entertaining. This one looks like it won't be any exception.

After that I do a little multi-player, then my annual Veteran grind session, then back to MP.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2010)

damm ups and newegg. hope i could be playing black ops by tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> You guys are the shiznit. But since the time difference is like 8 hours I'll be hanging out with my boys *+ Deathgun* first.



Well lucky us, we live in the same country.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2010)

The weapon designs in BO look lacking compared to MW2..the muzzle flash as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2010)

...the fuck are you talking about? It's not like Treyarch designed the fucking weapons themselves.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 7, 2010)

Graphics aren't a big deal for this game. As long as the gameplay is improved upon from MW2, people will overlook the difference in graphics.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2010)

Graphics isn't important, gameplay is what really matters.


----------



## Lost Time01 (Nov 7, 2010)

I work at Gamestation, was hoping I'd be able to get it a day or even a few hours early, but Treyarch are trying to keep it as tight as possible. One of my collegues was offered a copy early for ?200...

And yes, Gameplay >>>>>>>> Graphics

Don't dissapoint us Treyarch


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 7, 2010)

As long as movements are good and I don't get stuck on fucking cars and look like I'm humping them on Mw2 then I'm alright. I just really hope that the game dynamics are good. When I go prone in mw2 I can't even move another even though there is a ton of space around me.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 7, 2010)

> The Baltimore Sun reports two men armed with handguns stole four cases of Activision's Call of Duty: Black Ops video game, cash, and gaming systems from a GameStop store at the Bel Air shopping center in Harford County, Md. late Saturday night.
> 
> The robbers made off with more than 100 copies of Black Ops, which is set to go on sale this Tuesday. The local sheriff's office is asking residents to contact them if they come across early copies of the game.



Source: 

Goddamn, there's only one more day until release


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 7, 2010)

Thats beyond sadness.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2010)

HAHAHA, all the Black Ops leaks is hilarious.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Seriously 2 days before release? How desperate can you be. People suck.


----------



## Theaww (Nov 7, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Source:
> 
> Goddamn, there's only one more day until release



LOOOOOOLLLL

thats unbelievable....for a game HA!

words cannot describe how low that is


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2010)

Probably an inside job


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2010)

that's not desperation.  i'm sure you can mark up black ops 50% and still sell it easily on the web.  there gonna make bank


----------



## Netorie (Nov 7, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Source:
> 
> Goddamn, there's only one more day until release



Holy shit. I don't think I would have believed it if i hadn't read this.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 7, 2010)

fucking a'

1 day till the release


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 8, 2010)

i feel bad for the people who arent getting their copy because of this. you know 100 people are gonna get screwed.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2010)

It's what they deserve for going to GameStop.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2010)

Good thing I'm gonna go see Conan instead of this.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2010)

Bring tissues.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 8, 2010)

I won't be getting it day one :x

Although a friend of mine has a pre release copy for review etc.


----------



## Theaww (Nov 8, 2010)

only 16 more hours here


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2010)

Only 10 more hours for me


----------



## Daedus (Nov 8, 2010)

14 hours to go on the East Coast.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2010)

I love the commercials where everyone plays Call of Duty.


So how many people do you guys think will now get the game hoping to get to kill Kobe and Jimmy Kimmel on multiplayer?


----------



## dubai909 (Nov 8, 2010)

Call of Duty Black Ops 1st 15 Minutes PS3


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2010)

Meh. No reserved copy for me. So i guess i'll just have to see of they have some more for sale. Still bugs me that i don't find it as exciting as MW2's launch


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 8, 2010)

A man with a stack of NDA's offered me a copy of Black Ops-PC today (job perk). I turned it down because I wasnt going to be able to help them test(I'm honest). I'll probably get the PC version for free but play on PS3.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 8, 2010)

Eki said:


> Meh. No reserved copy for me. So i guess i'll just have to see of they have some more for sale. Still bugs me that i don't find it as exciting as MW2's launch



because infinity ward makes it, not treyarch. I think this is the first game where treyarch actually did something new. they have new modes like gun game, etc, which I think is really cool, but other than that, infinity ward has always been the one coming up with new stuff.



Triggerhappy69 said:


> Source:
> 
> Goddamn, there's only one more day until release



I don't think they care about playing the game. they probably want to sell it to people who cant wait 24 more hours for the game for an overly inflated price....why else would they be stealing a hundred copies?


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuu shit is sold out in ASDA


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2010)

Im going to trade in GH3, WaW, and COD4. How much would i get for those??


----------



## Daedus (Nov 8, 2010)

Eki said:


> Im going to trade in GH3, WaW, and COD4. How much would i get for those??



If you trade them in for the pre-order at a gamestop location, you'll get 25% more trade-in value.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2010)

Dunno but i will gladly part with my MW2 and GOW3


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. IM NOT GOING TO PRE-ORDER SO I WON'T GET AN 25% VALUE. FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## Daedus (Nov 8, 2010)

You can still pre-order before 9 tonight.


----------



## Lost Time01 (Nov 8, 2010)

So, anyone going to be queuing for the midnight launch?

Just gonna pick up my reserved copy tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Daedus (Nov 8, 2010)

12:01 tonight, baby.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2010)

First time I am doing a midnight launch for a game, but it is because I am not paying for it, so I got to go lol

5hrs left


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2010)

Trading in "The Force Unleashed 2" as well as mebe something else. 

midnight release should be fun.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 8, 2010)

Time zones make release dates unfair.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Time zones make release dates unfair.



This is the truth.

Either way I'll go to the midnight release and go right into Single Player.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

midnight release is for sillies.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> midnight release is for sillies.



Then color me silly...

and also green.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't trade shit in at GameStop. You might as well put a sign on your back saying "please rip me off like you're raping a newborn".


----------



## Daedus (Nov 8, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Don't trade shit in at GameStop. You might as well put a sign on your back saying "please rip me off like you're raping a newborn".


More often than not, especially in east buttfuck USA, Ganestop is your only real option.  There just is no competition within reasonable distance.  Add to that the fact that no other stores in the surrounding areas offer store credit for trade ins like they do, and it's a pretty clear sell.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

lawl

sasbenjr is australian and since he's a day ahead, he already has a 38 min video up


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2010)

Damn, F1st is kinda no-life. Dude has already prestiged


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, saw that.

Thank god Treyarch is going to reset the leaderboards

fucking bullshit that leakers had enough time to prestige, and we haven't even touched the single player yet


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess I'll go through this game a bit differently than I did with MW2. 

So first Single player (normal), then hop on Multiplayer for a bit, then do Spec-Ops, then Multiplayer then back to Single Player to finish off Hardened and Veteran difficulty. 

With MW2 I completely finished off single player (all difficulties) then did all of Spec-Ops then finally did Multiplayer last. :sweat


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2010)

Lol Spec ops and Veteran, i play campaign once on hardened and after that MP


----------



## Lost Time01 (Nov 8, 2010)

Didn't know Spec Ops returned...


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

don't think it has, they're just talking about what they did for mw2


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Pretty much, if there's no Spec-Ops, then basically Zombie mode is my replacement for that.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

at least ninja pro allows for demolition too instead of just search & destroy.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

BUT WHAT ABOUT SABOTAGE NAE

AREN'T WE GONNA PLAY LOADS OF THAT AS WELL?


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2010)

Demo > Sabo


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

sabotage? lol wats that


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

sabotage- 20 minute team deathmatch


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

>twenty minutes of staring out same window like a lovelorn woman... so yeah you're right.

I don't have the patience for that gametype, lasts way too long.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2010)

I won't be heading to Gamestop at midnight to pick up my copy.  Tomorrow after work is a different story.  

I ended up buying the XBOX version btw.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

fuck yeah    !

gamer
hold on
















FUCK OFF NAE

gamertag please


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I won't be heading to Gamestop at midnight to pick up my copy.  Tomorrow after work is a different story.
> 
> I ended up buying the XBOX version btw.



You'll be playing with team derp or whatever exactly their team name is then. They'll let me know if your skills are for real or not Rukia.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> sabotage- 20 minute team deathmatch



OR you could play it as intended and finish in about 4-5 minutes and piss off kill whores at the same time.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

So Team NIGS

what's good


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2010)

team derp is the bestest team of all timezzzzzz


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

lol Dj Antman, you only played with me and Nae once.

Granted I've joined a few games where you were killwhoring in demolition


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

You silly bastards need to figure out exactly what your team name is, I'm hearing derp and NIGS. :S


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

no, team PS3 was team NIGS at one point

i just thought that was lulzy


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

We were Team NIGS when ID was here and organizing, but he's disappeared of the face of the planet so we are Team NF as always.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lol Dj Antman, you only played with me and Nae once.
> 
> Granted I've joined a few games where you were killwhoring in domination


It was twice.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 8, 2010)

People going to midnight release have no life. 

It's all about release date delivery.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey BH!


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> We were Team NIGS when ID was here and organizing, but he's disappeared of the face of the planet so we are Team NF as always.



I was wondering where Id went.

Is someone going to make a Team NF clan thread?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2010)

mmkay.. getting this, this thursday.. i think i have *brandon heat* and *Violent-nin*..

see ya guyz on thursday


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Hey BH!



Are you ready to revive the powerhouse that is Team NF? 

@NS!
I thought ID already made a Team NF clan thread in the online gaming section?

For everyone getting it on the PS3, my PSN ID is in my signature. Just let me know your from NF in your request.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Are you ready to revive the powerhouse that is Team NF?
> 
> @NS!
> I thought ID already made a Team NF clan thread in the online gaming section?
> ...



roger 

you already have me


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2010)

Gamertag= superbadhatter

don't expect me to add you if you don't tell me your forum name, i don't wanna add molestors. Still don't have the f'ing game


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 8, 2010)

PSN: fire-in-the-sky9

At long last, Team NF is revived and well for another "_Second chance_".


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 8, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I was wondering where Id went.
> 
> *Is someone going to make a Team NF clan thread?*



Yessir.



Leave a post with your PSN ID and I'll add you to the list. Also, we should choose a clan tag and stick with it for a while.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 8, 2010)

1 more day of Modern Whorefare


----------



## Skandranan (Nov 8, 2010)

Purchased and pre-loaded it last night on Steam... It won't be unlocked until 10:00AM Eastern time though.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

I decided not to buy a new turtle beach headset, but rather the box-set DVD of Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> @NS!
> I thought ID already made a Team NF clan thread in the online gaming section?



He did, but I thought that was only for the MW2.

Also, he hasn't updated the PSN ID list.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I decided not to buy a new turtle beach headset, but rather the box-set DVD of Vampire Diaries.



.       .            .


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I decided not to buy a new turtle beach headset, but rather the box-set DVD of Vampire Diaries.



YOU

FUCKING

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 8, 2010)

A friend got his copy today and is now giving us a running commentary of the MP over Ventrilo. So jealous


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I decided not to buy a new turtle beach headset, but rather the box-set DVD of Vampire Diaries.


Hey, it's your money but damn.. what an epic face palm right there.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2010)

It's to be expected, though. He's a Pats fan.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Friend currently 12-2 in his TDM game. He really likes the M16, and he got a quad with his Valkyrie rocket apparently


----------



## Theaww (Nov 8, 2010)

can I haz 360 clan?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 8, 2010)

Khris said:


> mmkay.. getting this, this thursday.. i think i have *brandon heat* and *Violent-nin*..
> 
> see ya guyz on thursday



I think you also have me, I'm *Crucifixion13*

Getting my hardened edition tonight hopefully, just gonna walk in and pick it up after the line dies down, luckily my Gamestop won't have a lot of people in line.

If anyone wants to add me my PSN is in my sig. Just put who you are in the friend request.

I hope Team NF missed me.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 8, 2010)

I gotta get it Best Buy tonight. I should have done Gamestop since Best Buy is probably gonna be packed


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I think you also have me, I'm *Crucifixion13*
> 
> Getting my hardened edition tonight hopefully, just gonna walk in and pick it up after the line dies down, luckily my Gamestop won't have a lot of people in line.
> 
> ...



Fuck I should just do that. Rather wait in a line like a retard I should just show up when the their letting in the last bunch of people in and get the game.

Yes Team NF missed you. You better not abandon it like you did with MW2.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Fuck I should just do that. Rather wait in a line like a retard I should just show up when the their letting in the last bunch of people in and get the game.
> 
> Yes Team NF missed you. You better not abandon it like you did with MW2.



I hope I won't, the only reason I stopped playing MW2 frequently was because all the glitches, lag issues, and OMA/DC/MLC started grinding my gears. That, and school became quite hectic for me. But I have a lot of faith in Treyarch and Black Ops.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I hope I won't, the only reason I stopped playing MW2 frequently was because all the glitches, lag issues, and OMA/DC/MLC started grinding my gears. That, and school became quite hectic for me. But I have a lot of faith in Treyarch and Black Ops.



Fair enough man. The more and more I think about I think your plan of action is best. What time are you going to get your copy of Black Ops at?


----------



## Agitation (Nov 8, 2010)

Got the game with Zero waiting time at the shop at a price of £36!


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

Agitation said:


> Got the game with Zero waiting time at the shop at a price of ?36!



great, you and davey can 69 each other while i cut myselfbama


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Gecka said:


> great, you and davey can 69 each other while i cut myselfbama



 

Poor Gecka.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Fair enough man. The more and more I think about I think your plan of action is best. What time are you going to get your copy of Black Ops at?



Well at the moment I need to call them and find out what time they're closing. If they don't specify and say it depends and when there are no more customers, I'll probably just scope out the scene at around 12:30am - 1:00am and see how far it's gone down. Hopefully I get it between those times too


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I hope I won't, the only reason I stopped playing MW2 frequently was because all the glitches, lag issues, and OMA/DC/MLC started grinding my gears. That, and school became quite hectic for me. But I have a lot of faith in Treyarch and Black Ops.



Alot of people have faith in this game now just because its COD and a different publisher. Honestly if this game does become the horror that became Modern Warfare 2 then I think many fans will lose there respect to COD. 
I personally probably won't because people work hard when they make this game. But I won't get the next game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I think you also have me, I'm *Crucifixion13*
> 
> Getting my hardened edition tonight hopefully, just gonna walk in and pick it up after the line dies down, luckily my Gamestop won't have a lot of people in line.
> 
> ...



yes i do 

anyone know what happened to crispax?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Well at the moment I need to call them and find out what time they're closing. If they don't specify and say it depends and when there are no more customers, I'll probably just scope out the scene at around 12:30am - 1:00am and see how far it's gone down. Hopefully I get it between those times too



Yeah that sounds like the best bet man. If it was Summer it would be a bit different, but waiting in the cold for hours over a game just seems very silly to me now that I think about it. I'm going to head there around 12ish and just chill in my car and join the line when it gets really short then just head home and hop on single player.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

there is a gamestop pretty much on campus, right behind the art library, at my university. I know a couple of friend are going to get the game when they walk back from a bar tonight. screw waiting in line if you can just look out the window from your table


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 8, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Alot of people have faith in this game now just because its COD and a different publisher. Honestly if this game does become the horror that became Modern Warfare 2 then I think many fans will lose there respect to COD.
> I personally probably won't because people work hard when they make this game. But I won't get the next game.


I have faith in it for the fact that it's Treyarch and I was a big fan of WaW. I believe that they'll at the very least put more effort into it than IW did. And they already fixed some of the main problems I had with MW2, such as OMA/DC/MLC and glitches/easter eggs/whatever you want to call them.


Violent-nin said:


> Yeah that sounds like the best bet man. If it was Summer it would be a bit different, but waiting in the cold for hours over a game just seems very silly to me now that I think about it. I'm going to head there around 12ish and just chill in my car and join the line when it gets really short then just head home and hop on single player.



I know what you mean, what with school and all, I just can't go waiting in a line in the freezing cold for 3 hours. I'm just gonna go get it, come back, play for a couple hours then it's bed for the next hectic day of school.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 8, 2010)

I was just told I get a free copy of the game for working the midnight release. Fucking awesome


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> there is a gamestop pretty much on campus, right behind the art library, at my university. I know a couple of friend are going to get the game when they walk back from a bar tonight. screw waiting in line if you can just look out the window from your table



Your getting yours delivered?



Sonikku Tilt said:


> I know what you mean, what with school and all, I just can't go waiting in a line in the freezing cold for 3 hours. I'm just gonna go get it, come back, play for a couple hours then it's bed for the next hectic day of school.



Exactly man. I'll be finishing single player first, but make sure you're ready for Team NF raping other teams left and right like usual.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

^ yes, release-date delivery.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 8, 2010)

Theaww said:


> can I haz 360 clan?




NF is on PS3 and 360 

Live: *Ja Ne Tomodachi* / PSN: *Ja_Ne_Tomodachi *
- Anyone add if I don't have you if you want, just say who you are.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2010)

fckin newegg and ups, there's still a chance the game is in my mailbox, but i doubt it


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah that sounds like the best bet man. If it was Summer it would be a bit different, but waiting in the cold for hours over a game just seems very silly to me now that I think about it. I'm going to head there around 12ish and just chill in my car and join the line when it gets really short then just head home and hop on single player.



I'm so happy college has days off with no classes sometimes, cause for me thats tomorrow


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I hope Team NF missed me.



Welcome back Crux. 

Seems like Team NF is back at full force. 

Now where is Newton?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Your getting yours delivered?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly man. I'll be finishing single player first, but make sure you're ready for Team NF raping other teams left and right like usual.



Oh I'll be ready.  But as a warning, I won't be able to play with Team NF everytime I'm online, a lot of my friends from school want to play with me, and 70% of my list consists of people I know from school lol, but there will be plenty of time for Team NF rapeage on the cod clock.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Welcome back Crux.
> 
> Seems like Team NF is back at full force.
> 
> Now where is Newton?



He got arrest by Interpol for drug trafficking and illegal child labor. 



Sonikku Tilt said:


> Oh I'll be ready.  But as a warning, I won't be able to play with Team NF everytime I'm online, a lot of my friends from school want to play with me, and 70% of my list consists of people I know from school lol, but there will be plenty of time for Team NF rapeage on the cod clock.



No worries, just as long as you remember Team NF is cooler than your friends.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 8, 2010)

So who else is getting it for 360?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

yo, wassup


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Gecka you were supposed to have your copy already, your slacking off man.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2010)

guys cockblocked me

"YO SORRY MAN BUT MY SUPERVISOR LOCKED UP THE STORAGE TILL MIDNIGHT."

:unfathomablerageensues


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

you should have just sucked it like he asked.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 8, 2010)

Man quickscoping so hard now lol. New maps aren't too bad.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2010)

im getting it for 360. but i think ill have to go around 10 in the morning to get it


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Man quickscoping so hard now lol. New maps aren't too bad.


they want eveyone to run SMG.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2010)

Now you have to suffer like the rest of us Gecka.


----------



## Theaww (Nov 8, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> So who else is getting it for 360?



Me! Gt is in my sig if you wanna add me just say your from NF in the message


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 9, 2010)

The only thing I don't like is that snipers are so bad now.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 9, 2010)

That's why I'll play Hardcore


----------



## Theaww (Nov 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> That's why I'll play Hardcore



I always play hardcore


----------



## OSO (Nov 9, 2010)

Last time I went to gamestop they said they would open doors at 10-11:59 pm to give people who payed it in full, tickets.  then once midnight hits you can exchange your ticket for the game. That way you give a ticket and you get your game. No chit chat just get it and go. it should go by fast enough. Hell in about 15 minutes I'm going over there.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 9, 2010)

I mainly want this for campaign..how is it compared to MW2's campaign??


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2010)

So, does it look the same as all the other CoD's?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 9, 2010)

Eki said:


> So, does it look the same as all the other CoD's?



Looks like WaW I heard


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2010)

ew


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 9, 2010)

WaW has better map/level design though :x


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 9, 2010)

Any large maps ? or are the map size's roughly the same ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know about where you guys are but here they do these midnight releases so stupid at EB/Gamestop. Wait outside in a huge line and they let people in slowly in small packs, then when you finally get inside the mall there's another huge ass line to get in to the actual store to get the game. Just got home with the game now. 

I'm just gonna eat, play it for a bit then get some sleep.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 9, 2010)

ugh, I wasn't going to go to a midnight release but I was dropping some peeps home and they wanted to get it at Tesco. So I went and waited in a 30 minute queue. The shame of it.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't know about where you guys are but here they do these midnight releases so stupid at EB/Gamestop. Wait outside in a huge line and they let people in slowly in small packs, then when you finally get inside the mall there's another huge ass line to get in to the actual store to get the game. Just got home with the game now.
> 
> I'm just gonna eat, play it for a bit then get some sleep.



Not how we did it. We had everyone pre-processed before 11:30, then they were in a line right outside our store. At 11:30 we closed the gate and brought all the copies out. At 12 we opened, and everyone just came in 10 at a time, and picked up the game they already paid off.

Everyone who didn't make it before 11:30 came in after them, it went real quick. I can't think of a more effective way to do it, since people often lose the ability to stay in a neat line once entering the double digits.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 9, 2010)

Got the game tonight, but I won't get to play it for a while. My bro is addicted, and pretty much gonna hog the shit out of it for the next year and change.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Not how we did it. We had everyone pre-processed before 11:30, then they were in a line right outside our store. At 11:30 we closed the gate and brought all the copies out. At 12 we opened, and everyone just came in 10 at a time, and picked up the game they already paid off.
> 
> Everyone who didn't make it before 11:30 came in after them, it went real quick. I can't think of a more effective way to do it, since people often lose the ability to stay in a neat line once entering the double digits.



I like the way you guys did it, it's actually far less time consuming and a pain in the ass. Sadly can't say the same for how things worked here. I think from now on I'm going to go to midnight releases at Best Buy rather than Gamestop/EB. Best Buy seems to know how to get stuff done the right way.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2010)

xd

My fave part was the Dragonbreath Spaz. If you can get that in MP, it'd be so gdlk.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 9, 2010)

was playing with team GB

shit was baller


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2010)

You'll have to wait a while before your glorious leader joins you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2010)

Only played two missions of single player (exhausted from waiting in stupid lines), won't touch multiplayer till I finish single player first.


----------



## DanE (Nov 9, 2010)

The one thing i think everyone wants to know is, Is black op better than MW2?


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 9, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> The one thing i think everyone wants to know is, Is black op better than MW2?



that question will take months to answer. there will be the immediate answer, and there will be the answer after playing the game more in depth for a couple of months.


----------



## DanE (Nov 9, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> that question will take months to answer. there will be the immediate answer, and there will be the answer after playing the game more in depth for a couple of months.



the immediate answer is nothing to me since I want to see if the game is good in the long run since MW2 is a game that hasn't gone out of style in a whole year


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 9, 2010)

Went to get my game @ 12am, waited for 3 minutes and walked out with 3 copies lol

Played a little it of campaign, combat training and MP.

Went bed knowing I am going to spend a lot of time in this game... Levels are quite awesome imo


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> The one thing i think everyone wants to know is, Is black op better than MW2?



Yes, because MW2 sucked ass due to many a reason.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 9, 2010)

Maps are crazy good.  At first I thought it was way slower than MW2, but after a few rounds of domination with the Skorpion +extended mags and lightweight I dismissed that notion entirely.  I'm at work, daydreaming about matches and running on energy drinks alone.  A good time all around.


----------



## DanE (Nov 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Yes, because MW2 sucked ass due to many a reason.



i doubt a game that received *10 *in almost all reviews worldwide and is the most famous game this year sucks, that it doesn't fit your gaming style thats your opinion


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 9, 2010)

Reviews don't justify that a game is good.

The main issues from MW2 ranged from the multiplayer. No real reviewer has enough time to play multiplayer to see all of the issues that eventually sprung up after the game was out a couple of months.


----------



## DanE (Nov 9, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Reviews don't justify that a game is good.
> 
> The main issues from MW2 ranged from the multiplayer. No real reviewer has enough time to play multiplayer to see all of the issues that eventually sprung up after the game was out a couple of months.



still the game is good it has more positives than negatives


----------



## Theaww (Nov 9, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Maps are crazy good.  At first I thought it was way slower than MW2, but after a few rounds of domination with the Skorpion +extended mags and lightweight I dismissed that notion entirely.  I'm at work, daydreaming about matches and running on energy drinks alone.  A good time all around.





I've been there, thats why I didn't do that this time around


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm off to buy now..


----------



## Gecka (Nov 9, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> i doubt a game that received *10 *in almost all reviews worldwide and is the most famous game this year sucks, that it doesn't fit your gaming style thats your opinion





Brandon Heat said:


> Reviews don't justify that a game is good.
> 
> The main issues from MW2 ranged from the multiplayer. No real reviewer has enough time to play multiplayer to see all of the issues that eventually sprung up after the game was out a couple of months.





Pure9 said:


> still the game is good it has more positives than negatives



Oh hey don't mind me, just gonna drop the bomb and say, "ACTIVISION PAID OFF SOME CRITICS YO."

if yall didn't hear.

Also it takes months to find the impairments of CoD

Hell, people didn't start largely rolling with a UMP45 till about june. Took their sweet time didn't they?

anyways, black ops so far is largely UHMAZING

Btw who here noticed that shotguns are fairly apt to almost ALL of the maps?

seems like shotguns as primaries isn't too bad


----------



## Daedus (Nov 9, 2010)

I've been rolling SMG/Assault class types with my matches last night, so I haven't touched the shotties yet.  What you say sounds promising, though.  I would like to see the shotgun as a viable main weapon.


----------



## DanE (Nov 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Oh hey don't mind me, just gonna drop the bomb and say, "ACTIVISION PAID OFF SOME CRITICS YO."
> 
> if yall didn't hear.
> 
> ...



Where do you get this info 0_-, anyway MW2 is a great game overall and if it took that long to find out something then I'm glad because some games hype don't even last that long, and if your judging Black Ops as Amazing from the start your doing the same thing everybody did with MW2.  There is no perfect game people and if their not perfect it doesn't mean there not awesome


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm off to buy now..


Me 2! We should make a party tonight and test the multiplayer maps.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 9, 2010)

So far, the only maps I flat-out don't like are Villa and Array.

I'm a beast on Hanoi.


----------



## DanE (Nov 9, 2010)

Daedus said:


> So far, the only maps I flat-out don't like are Villa and Array.
> 
> I'm a beast on Hanoi.



Hey dude when you went to buy it, was Gamestop s?perfull of people


----------



## Daedus (Nov 9, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> Hey dude when you went to buy it, was Gamestop s?perfull of people


Hell yes, more so than the MW2 release.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 9, 2010)

people skipping school to play lol


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 9, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> i doubt a game that received *10 *in almost all reviews worldwide and is the most famous game this year sucks, that it doesn't fit your gaming style thats your opinion



No, the game was screwed up. Your defending by using reviews aren't helping considering all the shit that started in the game came up after the reviews were out.
If they were reviewing it now then it would be completely different story. The storyline was great but multiplayer did not work out.

But I do agree with you, its everyones personal opinion. I'm liking Black Ops multiplayer right now, there is barely any camping so far. I hope seriously it doesn't get abused.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 9, 2010)

I cracked last night and played some MP, main class so far is MP5K w/ silencer, Ghost, SoH and Ninja. I own so much with it, it's beautiful. I'm also rolling with decoy nades. I'm liking the M14 and the Enfield a lot too though. QSing definitely is dead.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 9, 2010)

i'll be on tonight, delivery is at my door according to website 

-GT: superbadhatter


----------



## Daedus (Nov 9, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I cracked last night and played some MP, main class so far is MP5K w/ silencer, Ghost, SoH and Ninja. I own so much with it, it's beautiful. I'm also rolling with decoy nades. I'm liking the M14 and the Enfield a lot too though. QSing definitely is dead.



As are knifing sprees.  I'm glad those cheap tactics are no longer truly viable options.

I have recently discovered that I am a monster with the Tomahawk.  Not too surprising, considering my skill with the throwing knife in MW2.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 9, 2010)

Strange, I have a 50MB connection, playing locally only and still there was a lot of lag.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 9, 2010)

Just got my copy in the mail. :WOW


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah mine came like an hour ago, UPS guy knocked on the door with a very knowing grin.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2010)

Black Ops review by IGN if anyone cares:


----------



## Deva Path (Nov 9, 2010)

IGN only gave it an 8.5. I'm kind of surprised. I was expecting Black Ops to be maybe one or two on/off Modern Warfare 2's score. 

I watched the video review and I think the one thing they based their review was familarity. Although it's personally kind of dumb (what else would you expect from a sequel), they also do have a point. 

Oh well, it'll still kill holiday sales. Activision isn't losing jack.


----------



## Lance Vance (Nov 9, 2010)

Black Op's is the fucking tits.


----------



## DanE (Nov 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Black Ops review by IGN if anyone cares:



familiarly thats the only thing wrong?.... ima gonna buy this game right now


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 9, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Strange, I have a 50MB connection, playing locally only and still there was a lot of lag.



yea, I was really hoping for some dedicated servers...but I guess not


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2010)

ign gave it an 8.5 and the people gave it a 7.7


:taichou


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 9, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just got my copy in the mail. :WOW





Nae'blis said:


> yeah mine came like an hour ago, UPS guy knocked on the door with a very knowing grin.



friend still hasn't come with mine....lucky bastards


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, mine hasnt came yet


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 9, 2010)

Blasted through the campaign in one sitting.

Shit became very confusing at some point.

Still great and VERY cinematic, even more then MW2.

Gonna hop on MP now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2010)

Been to busy today to really play the game, probably finish the campaign tomorrow or something.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 9, 2010)

Mmm.... wager matches are fun


----------



## Lost Time01 (Nov 9, 2010)

This game is the shiz 

PSN: thedons_web

Just let me know you are from NF and I'll be glad to play you some time


----------



## Gecka (Nov 9, 2010)

Jesus christ the bots in combat training are fucking bullshit

perfect aim on hardened

god damn what would they be like on veteran


----------



## insane111 (Nov 9, 2010)

Eki said:


> ign gave it an 8.5 and the people gave it a 7.7
> 
> 
> :taichou



Probably because the PC version release is a complete disaster. If they don't get a patch out by tomorrow they're going to lose a ton of money (if they already haven't). Maybe this will teach their QA department to actually test the next game they put out.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Strange, I have a 50MB connection, playing locally only and still there was a lot of lag.


This! Game is way too laggy. Also anyone annoyed about the aiming system? I get a lot of random hitmarkers. When I think I'm shooting someone I'm not.. I really hope this is a connection issue and not because of the game.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried the online multiplayer?


----------



## Theaww (Nov 9, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Has anyone tried the online multiplayer?



yeah its good, but confusing at first


----------



## Phunin (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol, I heard that the frag grenades suck badly in this game. Besides that, I may have to eat my words and actually get this game.


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 9, 2010)

Everything is 1-2 shot kill, except whatever im using, in which case it is full magazine plus grenade then still die


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2010)

^Haha or is it because you're just not that good? After playing the MP for 3 or so hours, I've come to the conclusion that MW2 was way more fun when I first started playing. Seriously, MW2 without commando and bullshit Killstreaks would've been an awesome game. Also getting to 11 killstreak is freaking hard. I think I might have to pull out my silencer and let the dogs out.


----------



## hate-breeds (Nov 9, 2010)

I wasn't too crazy about MW2, tbh.  It was alright, at least I liked the single player, too much going on in the multiplayer.  I am kinda diggin Black Ops, though.  So far, anyways.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 9, 2010)

yea but mw2 got screwed over. I'm not getting mad at this game. But I have to say it is super difficult getting a 10 killstreak.

So far my best game has been on Nuketown domination 58-21


----------



## hate-breeds (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't think it got 'screwed over' as it was too much going on in the multiplayer.  Great ideas for it, but... I just think it was too much.  When does adding a new feature take away from a game rather than add, you know?  Again, just my opinion, anyways.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm actually kind of happy to hear getting your killstreaks up is more difficult. pek


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 9, 2010)

Ghost, Scavenger, Ninja w/M16 silencer is awesome

So many people are using the radar plane right now that its better to have Ghost on.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2010)

I like it. 

Single player is nice and interesting.

Multiplayer is balanced and can-be-gay ish. 

Zombie is cool.

@Friends over psn.

Sorry I couldn't join your games, I was a little preocupied over at home and had some things going on at the same time. 

I'll join you guys in a few games later on.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 9, 2010)

I may change mine from xbox version to ps3. Since my friend wants to play it and he only has ps3. Unless ps3 version is missing out on something that 360 version has like they usually do most of time.


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2010)

I went 43 - 8 in my first game. 
I'm still disappointed with the sniper rifles. 

Anyone up for Zombies?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 9, 2010)

The MP's difficulty is perfect. Everyone is expecting this to be the messiah of cod, don't. Cod will still always be cod in terms of gameplay, especially with Activision in control.


----------



## hate-breeds (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't like the sniper rifles either.  And yes, Ninja, Ghost and Warlord I think are sweet.  And the M-16 silenced is dirty.  I like the SMG's though, just can't hold down and spray though.  Gotta tap the trigger.

Haven't tried the zombie mode yet, but I am lookin forward to it.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 9, 2010)

Eki said:


> ign gave it an 8.5 and the people gave it a 7.7
> 
> 
> :taichou



Played a bit and I'm in the middle...game deserves an 8.0 no less, no more.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> The MP's difficulty is perfect. Everyone is expecting this to be the messiah of cod, don't. Cod will still always be cod in terms of gameplay, especially with Activision in control.


It's not that its difficult. It just isn't good. A lot of random hitmarkers. Aiming is fucked up. I aimed at someones chest form 5 meters away and I missed. According to the game that is. And this happened to me a couple of times today. I never hold my trigger for longer than 1-2 seconds. I knew I hit the guy, but wtf no hitmarker. Aiming and being sure you hit someone is just way more effective and fun in MW2.


----------



## hate-breeds (Nov 9, 2010)

Hit markers can be tricky, but I find, for me... that 1-2 seconds is even a bit long.  I seriously just tap the trigger in rapid succsion.  But... I've had it happen to me too.  I rounded the corner on this one guy, there was literally no way to miss, got my shots off and nothing happened.

Expect me failing and in turn getting shot for it, hah.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 9, 2010)

I love how when bots use a sniper I'm always lined up dead centre.

I don't like the snipers now.

but tomorrow I get to sit down and play the multi-player for real.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's my thoughts on the game

Story: It's surprisingly good, very character driven. It's a mindfuck of a story.

Zombies (Dead Ops): It's JFK, Nixon, McNamara (he's former Secretary of Defense), and Castro in the same room fighting zombies. How is this not awesome?

Multiplayer: Getting killed doesn't feel cheap, no uber broken killstreaks. Have to buy your perks, attachments, weapons and stuff but no big deal. MP5 w/ extended mag is fuckin GAWD! 

Already lvl 6, since I was playing the minute I got back from the store till like a couple hours ago on story, I only had a bit on online.


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 9, 2010)

Grenade throwing system is hilarious compared to previous games. It doesn't go at all where you expect it to, will take getting used to.


----------



## Netorie (Nov 9, 2010)

I have to wait till saturday to play it. And even then my brothers will be hoggin up the xbox. Damnit.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2010)

Sextex and claymores for the win. Famas extra mags fun.


----------



## Darth (Nov 10, 2010)

Main Menu is stupid looking.

Lack of split screen co-op is HORRIBLY DISAPPOINTING.

Other than that, can't wait to start it!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 10, 2010)

Loving this game!! better than mw2 no question. I've been maining a few guns mostly the early assault rifles and shotguns. More and more i find my self choosing to use my secondary (dual pistols) more than my primary weapon. I have been beasting with dual pistols.  I'm running Ghost, Sleight of Hand, and Ninja with frag, decoy, and claymore. Also i occasionally drop in the tomahawk and the ballistic knife. I'm loving pretty much all the maps right now except for one (Crisis) and my fav is Jungle but i'm loving hanoi, launch, and nuke town. One in the Chamber and Sticks & Stones ftw!! The zombie map is huge! Black Ops rapes MW2!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2010)

Haven't touched multiplayer yet, just finished single player a few minutes ago. Going to go mess around in zombie mode for a while before joining multiplayer.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 10, 2010)

Famas is the new TAR-21

gun is so fucking amazing to use

I don't really like the MP5K, especially when I have a damsel like the Skorpion

I should never have bought hardline, waste of 2000 points.

The sluggish movement is still fucking me over, I've got to stop being so aggressive, because without Sleight of hand pro(still don't have ANY pro perks), i'm just moving target practice


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Famas is the new TAR-21
> 
> gun is so fucking amazing to use
> 
> ...



MP5 has way better range than Skorpy. Helps to have either extended mag or silencer on it.

And yes the FAMAS is just.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 10, 2010)

Still not arrived  currently 7.36am


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2010)

i can't get my woods avatar outfit working, how come?

anyway, story is the shiznit! real interesting way of going thru missions, beginning feels like  saw :S

MP seems cool so far, so combat training counts for real?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2010)

Story mode was nice and had it's moments but could of been done better (not complaining). I messed around with zombie mode for a bit and had a blast, it's too fun. I do miss spec-ops (co-op campaign) but I'm sure zombie mode should keep me busy.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Story mode was nice and had it's moments but could of been done better (not complaining). I messed around with zombie mode for a bit and had a blast, it's too fun. I do miss spec-ops (co-op campaign) but I'm sure zombie mode should keep me busy.



We should do some co-op zombie mode.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy shit, the Spas-12 is easy mode on small-medium maps.  I was going something like 28 and 6 without even trying on Summit.  Getting sleight of hand pro has never been easier.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Nov 10, 2010)

Just played it the other day Kino der Toten was awesome.  The RPK gun is great but damn the zombie level is big . Does anyone know if their are more zombie levels in BO?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 10, 2010)

Multiplayer seems promising. Needs promod though.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 10, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> It's not that its difficult. It just isn't good. A lot of random hitmarkers. Aiming is fucked up. I aimed at someones chest form 5 meters away and I missed. According to the game that is. And this happened to me a couple of times today. I never hold my trigger for longer than 1-2 seconds. I knew I hit the guy, but wtf no hitmarker. Aiming and being sure you hit someone is just way more effective and fun in MW2.



its not just you. I have issues with the aiming as well. I don't like to complain about stuff like that though


----------



## Daedus (Nov 10, 2010)

I have had no problems with aiming.


----------



## Newton (Nov 10, 2010)

so Team NF (or should i say TITS lol)

should I bother getting this today?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Augors (Nov 10, 2010)

Blackbird plane and Attack dogs are dirty.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 10, 2010)

Blackbird is 8 kills.  Attack Dogs are 11.

What'd you expect?  Personally, I like being rewarded for my streaks.


----------



## Augors (Nov 10, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Blackbird is 8 kills.  Attack Dogs are 11.
> 
> What'd you expect?  Personally, I like being rewarded for my streaks.


It's a good combo breaker if you ask me and good for hunting. 

I saw couple of gameplays and I just might get it. Hows storyline on it?


----------



## Daedus (Nov 10, 2010)

Augors said:


> It's a good combo breaker if you ask me and good for hunting.
> 
> I saw couple of gameplays and I just might get it. Hows storyline on it?


Definitely a step above in comparison to all the other military based shooters out there.  Just don't expect it to rival the likes of Bioshock.

The multiplayer is where the game keeps on giving.  Love the wager matches.


----------



## hate-breeds (Nov 10, 2010)

I like how the famas is full auto now.  And claymores, forget it.  You can't run through these anymore, finally.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 10, 2010)

returning this FTL
im done with FPS for now
MW2 turned massively shitty
this was meh to begin with it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> returning this FTL
> im done with FPS for now
> MW2 turned massively shitty
> this was meh to begin with it



why, is their cheating


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2010)

Newton said:


> *so Team NF (or should i say TITS lol)*
> 
> should I bother getting this today?



Wait, that was YOU guys? I fuckin killed people with that tag last night.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 10, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> why, is their cheating



the campaign 
after about 3 missions said fuck that
onto multiplayer

BORING
its camp heaven all over again
so
many
fucking
corners

went into 5 games full matches
3 them were dead silent until i walked around a corner and got blasted

when a game with 8 players
ends with the top score having 7 / 8 / 11 kills
Fuck that
returned
gimme my money back

only thing better than MW2 was the perks 
but i had returned mw2 already as well
weapons gunna be weapons
it shoots bullets
same thing


----------



## Newton (Nov 10, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Wait, that was YOU guys? I fuckin killed people with that tag last night.



na we didnt play in weeks, and that was on mw2


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2010)

^ 2: pretty much


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 10, 2010)

Played a lot of Headquarters with my friends even though I fucking hate it.

Unlocked Hardcore now is time to jew around HC S&D


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> the campaign
> after about 3 missions said fuck that
> onto multiplayer
> 
> ...



yeah, there;s a lot of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  could just play the computer in combat training, that way u can still use MP maps without the assholes


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 10, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> tBORING
> its camp heaven all over again
> so
> many
> ...


I disagree, although there are A LOT of places to hide there are as many different ways to flank it.

I am quite pleased, there aren't many places on the map for choking points, everywhere seems to have another way around where you can flank and catch the fuckers by surprise.

Im having a lot of fun tbh


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2010)

this is nerve wrecking, I have to wait three hours to get on matchmaking.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2010)

Newton said:


> na we didnt play in weeks, and that was on mw2



Last night there was like 3 people with the tag [TITS] in one of the matches I played.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 10, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> this is nerve wrecking, I have to wait three hours to get on matchmaking.


Server overload.


----------



## Newton (Nov 10, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Last night there was like 3 people with the tag [TITS] in one of the matches I played.



we usually use the tag NF

that TITS thing was just a one time joke, so it definitely wasn't any of us


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 10, 2010)

Newton said:


> we usually use the tag NF
> 
> that TITS thing was just a one time joke, so it definitely wasn't any of us



Crixpack
Modern Warfare 2: Playing Capture the Flag in Invasion....


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 10, 2010)

lol the next COD will be futuristic, everything suggests it will be called Future Warfare

So gay.


----------



## Newton (Nov 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Crixpack
> Modern Warfare 2: Playing Capture the Flag in Invasion....



I'm gonna pick up Black Ops in a little while

yesterday about 5-7 of you all were in a party in Black Ops, and were in some tdm game

and I brought up my friends list and just saw all of you playing together and felt


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 10, 2010)

Newton said:


> I'm gonna pick up Black Ops in a little while
> 
> yesterday about 5-7 of you all were in a party in Black Ops, and were in some tdm game
> 
> and I brought up my friends list and just saw all of you playing together and felt



Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2010)

I think im gonna jump on MW2  All the irritating assholes who made me quit it in the first place should be playing Black Ops


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2010)

Getting on this tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> We should do some co-op zombie mode.



I'm down, just send me a invite whenever.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2010)

best part about black ops: no [3==D]


----------



## Newton (Nov 10, 2010)

Let's get this shit started


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2010)

That RC car killstreak is just evil.


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 10, 2010)

You can break out of the chair on the menu , and play some mini arcade game and some other stuff


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2010)

a lot of these maps are camp havens.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally, I really don't know how _anyone_ could seriously prefer MW2 over this.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2010)

^ sniping, amongst other things. I'm more of a casual sniper and I hate this shit. It's like we are being forced to use SMG/AR. So much for diversity. 

seriously fuck treyarch for this


----------



## Lance Vance (Nov 10, 2010)

Attack dogs come like terminator. You need some fucking heavy artillery to take 'em down.

The ending was pretty shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2010)

how do u get out of the chair?


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2010)

I love the split-screen online multiplayer/Zombie option.

Btw, if you guys want the other Zombie maps without having to beat the Campaign, the cheat is "3ARC UNLOCK".


----------



## Newton (Nov 10, 2010)

35 - 10 

@fapper, I just moved the view to the hand restraints, and then mashed all the buttons lol


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 10, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ sniping, amongst other things. I'm more of a casual sniper and I hate this shit. It's like we are being forced to use SMG/AR. So much for diversity.
> 
> seriously fuck treyarch for this


I was a Dragunov bumboy on COD4, on MW2 sniping was shit and this one its realistic, however Black Ops made me hate the Dragunov, at least I hated it when I used it for 1 round on S&D, other than that I haven't used sniping rifles.

And I am super Tony Romo for sniping.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2010)

that would be a cool story bro, unless you get online.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2010)

If anyone on the PS3 side wants to play some Zombies, hit me up.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ sniping, amongst other things. I'm more of a casual sniper and I hate this shit. It's like we are being forced to use SMG/AR. So much for diversity.
> 
> seriously fuck treyarch for this



Given that either AR and SMG have more guns than Snipers, lolwut? Plus you'll adapt to it before long.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> how do u get out of the chair?



It's the L2 + R2 for PS3.

I think that's the left and right bumpers for Xbox 360.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 10, 2010)

freaking internet was down the whole day. Cant wait till my new cable connection gets here. Plsyed a couple of rounds. People are shit. they even camp in launch. Bitches are scared that theyll mess up their k/d ratio. )ust like Axl said. fucking idiots waiting around in corners. Fuck that. I dont have the patience to check every single corner when I get out of a door etc. Loving the Galil btw. Need to unlock more. I hate how you have to buy every weapon to unlock the last one on the list


----------



## Captain Fry (Nov 10, 2010)

Dead Ops got to Level 10 on first try, any high scores you people got?


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 10, 2010)

Couldn't even play a fucking match entirely today. My internet decided to fuck up right when I started playing today. Fucking ridiculous. Fuck Verizon Fios


----------



## Twilit (Nov 10, 2010)

Going to get this tonight. I'm very excited. MW2 kinda flopped after a few months for me; mainly due to Commando and the ridiculous amount of glitches (seriously, with so much time and hype for the game, they should have had ALL the bugs out.)

If it sucks, I've still got Halo: Reach, which kicks ass.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 10, 2010)

The auto pistol sucks

but then again, all the pistols suck big cock

python is the only passable pistol

Do yall roll for high pay off contracts?

I just keep redoing cheap easy contracts, but imma try to get one that pays off 2000+

steady aim is <3

I can spray a good 20 feet with a famas with steady aim +extended mags and get a kill


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2010)

So CoD4 all over again?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone have a pro perk yet?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 10, 2010)

ahahahahahaha

fuckin swede


----------



## Daedus (Nov 10, 2010)

I got lightweight and steady aim pro each.  Working on marathon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2010)

Damn, I suck at this game so far.  I am getting completely overwhelmed at times.  I was in Vietnam and I had to defend the LZ while tanks and enemy combatants rolled in and I must have died half a dozen times before I made it through.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 10, 2010)

So when will team NF meet up?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Given that either AR and SMG have more guns than Snipers, lolwut? Plus you'll adapt to it before long.


why would I even bother using snipers when the maps are SMG friendly?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 10, 2010)

There are no maps that are sniper friendly

actually, Array is fairly sniper friendly, but it's too Derail-esque in that everyone fights for the center building

also I'm gonna upload a good gameplay via theatre mode next post


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 10, 2010)

Gecka said:


> The auto pistol sucks
> 
> but then again, all the pistols suck big cock
> 
> ...



dual pythons are pretty good. Got some good kills with them close up


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 10, 2010)

Level 10 on zombies is my record so far


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> So when will team NF meet up?



That's up to you guys for now. I'm doing some stuff before I start multiplayer.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2010)

that starter assault rifle is shit, i shoot a burst and fail then die, shit...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> that starter assault rifle is shit, i shoot a burst and fail then die, shit...



Stick with MP5 then earn the Enfield. Then work your way to earn that FAMAS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2010)

getting it in 4-5 hours (hopefully)..

see ya guys then..


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

So who here plans to prestige all the way to 15? 

*Coughs not me* 

Edit:

The best COD player has returned for Black Ops:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G7n8UKGlj0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 11, 2010)

Has anyone else gotten the "Death Machine" minigun out of a care package?  I've gotten it twice so far.  I wish it was a killstreak I could select.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

I love to  put a jammer inside camp friendly buildings to annoy the fuck out of campers.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadly, theatre mode is still in beta testing, and i can't seem to upload my clip

also what the fuck is up with only being able to render a 30 second clip?

bullshit

I found something more amazing than the Ak-74u and famas

The fal

holy shit

no fire cap, low recoil, high damage.

FN FAL with my custom blue dot sight(X with dot) and dual mags
Ghost
Warlord
Hacker

shit on everyone, everywhere, everytime

@Deathgun- fuck yeah jammer

claymore is redundant in this game, already enough camping as it is, camera spike is for tards, c4 is difficult to use, and motion sensor has NO radius whatsoever


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

LMG's are SO outclassed by SMG/AR's, it's not even funny.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 11, 2010)

Only played a few hours far, currently lvl 18. Really liking it, a lot  they just need to patch some of the bugs that exist in the PC version (CPU load/lag issues, server browser functionality etc). The Famas is a beast imo - blinged it with Red Dot + silencer and it rapes, pretty much.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Anyone have a pro perk yet?




i got sleight of hand pro today and i'm working on ghost and ninja. getting close to both.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

My first pro perk is Hardline.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 11, 2010)

btw, i'm loving the reflex sight. i tried it out and just switched it out on my ar's instead of red dot. plus i'm loving all the reticle options yellow crosshairs, green burst, and blue star ftw lol


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

Assault rifles fire fairy dust and kind words at 90˚ angles,
SMGs are automatic railguns that fire condensed hate wrapped in adamantium...


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm still getting used to this game, all this shit is confusing tbh.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 11, 2010)

Really fucking fun game. I'm very satisfied with it. $60 very well spent.


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

what a lovely day for all the lecturers and lab techs at my uni to be on strike


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2010)

Newton said:


> what a lovely day for all the lecturers and lab techs at my uni to be on strike


I would be pissed if that happened to me.


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

ehhh they knew they would end up doing it, so they kinda compensated for it over the past few weeks


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 11, 2010)

In work chomping at the bit atm, really wanna get home and play some more


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> In work chomping at the bit atm, really wanna get home and play some more


Fucking same.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2010)

Slick up in this friend!


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2010)

I have uploaded my first video via the "My Theater" function.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JDorayhfAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 11, 2010)

Is it a purely online game? I don't and can't play online.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2010)

The most fun to be had with the game is online.  You would be doing a disservice to yourself to pick this game up without an internet connection.  I'd suggest picking up something with a stronger, more narrative driven single player experience otherwise.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally i found my usable LMG, i fucking love the stoner. 

Also it appears you can change ANY kind of package with hardline pro, say you have the SAM turret in your killstreak and call it in you can change it to ANY random killstreak like a blackbird.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2010)

Definitely a useful perk if you regularly use the care package killstreak.


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

hit registration with snipers are fucked up

I'm 100% sure I'm hitting these guys (some of them arent even moving)

and nothing, not even a hitmarker


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but you can't upload an entire match to theater mode, just six 30 second segments?


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

Nin get online


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 11, 2010)

That guy in the Video sucked.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah I see, since I have no capture card or camera at the moment I just may have to do that. Then again that may take a while to upload a whole gameplay.


Even in its infant state it's infinitely more convenient than having to drop $50+ on a decent capture card.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

Party matchmaking suck at the moment. 

It always disbands mid match.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> That guy in the Video sucked.


I would agree that trying to get kills from a second story window with a pistol wasn't the best call that guy could've made.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Newton said:


> Nin get online



I am online. 

I'm playing Zombie Mode.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 11, 2010)

Daedus said:


> I would agree that trying to get kills from a second story window with a pistol wasn't the best call that guy could've made.


Lol, Sorry. I wasn't talking about the video you had posted if what i said sounded that way. 
I don't even see the video i was talking about on this page anymore and i don't know where it went. 
_*EDIT:*_ Here it is.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Violent-nin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G7n8UKGlj0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 11, 2010)

Newton said:


> hit registration with snipers are fucked up
> 
> I'm 100% sure I'm hitting these guys (some of them arent even moving)
> 
> and nothing, not even a hitmarker


Finally someone who feels my pain. I have the same thing when I shoot from long distance with smg's so now and then. Gonna start playin in an hour orso. Anyone gonna join me?


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah ill be back home in about an hour - an hour and a half

i'll hop on at that time


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> That guy in the Video sucked.



He doesn't suck as player, he just likes to mess around and have fun a lot, that video isn't to be taken seriously.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2010)

So, how is this game going? I heard alot of bad things about it, people saying it's buggy and glitchy as fuck, and as low bad as MW2 was.

If that's right, then fuck, CoD really stopped improving after MW1.

There are already plans for CoD8.... IN SPACE  with space marines  - Shattered Horizon much?

//HbS


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

Dude the Stoner is so good, i love it. 

I'll probably make this my main gun.



Hunted by sister said:


> There are already plans for CoD8.... IN SPACE


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> So, how is this game going? I heard alot of bad things about it, people saying it's buggy and glitchy as fuck, and as low bad as MW2 was.


Here's a novel concept: Why don't you rent it, or ask a friend you know who has it if you can try it.  

Opinions on this game are going to run the full spectrum no matter how good or bad the game is.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2010)

treyarch still didn't do anything for a player who half his team ditches the match halfway thru the game, especially for game type where big teams beat small teams.  

fucking kicking ass in domination yesterday, half my team leaves ,they had 9 we had 5, and we get sexually assualted.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 11, 2010)

WHAT IS THIS? NO COMMANDO IN MULTIPLAYER ? 
Or do I have it wrong?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

Indeed there is not...


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> WHAT IS THIS? NO COMMANDO IN MULTIPLAYER ?
> Or do I have it wrong?



No sleight of hand quickscoping either! 

Isn't life wonderful?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2010)

Double head shot for game winning kill with WA2000.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2010)

Dead serious.


Daedus said:


> Here's a novel concept: Why don't you rent it, or ask a friend you know who has it if you can try it.


No can do. Not one of my friends has it, renting is not a possibility either.


Daedus said:


> Opinions on this game are going to run the full spectrum no matter how good or bad the game is.


That's why I'm asking a whole bunch of people.

//HbS


----------



## Gene (Nov 11, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> So, how is this game going? I heard alot of bad things about it, people saying it's buggy and glitchy as fuck, and as low bad as MW2 was.
> 
> If that's right, then fuck, CoD really stopped improving after MW1.


If wouldn't say its glitchy, but it's nowhere as smooth as MW2. Like some people have said, some shots doesn't register properly even when they're dead on making for a lot of wtf deaths. 

MW2 is unbalanced as fuck, but I can at least comprehend as to why and how I died. Half of the time I die on Black Ops, I call bullshit. At least that's been my online multiplayer experience for the PS3 so far. 

Also the matchmaking sucks ass.


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

Gene said:


> If wouldn't say its glitchy, but it's nowhere as smooth as MW2. Like some people have said, some shots doesn't register properly even when they're dead on making for a lot of wtf deaths.
> 
> MW2 is unbalanced as fuck, but I can at least comprehend as to why and how I died. *Half of the time I die on Black Ops, I call bullshit.* At least that's been my online multiplayer experience for the PS3 so far.
> 
> Also the matchmaking sucks ass.



fucking this

fuuuuu-


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2010)

last night i got killed , the killcam showed some dude that i never saw shooting me in last stand , my friends witnessed it and said they never saw that guy, shit was so weird.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Dead serious.
> 
> No can do. Not one of my friends has it, renting is not a possibility either.
> 
> ...


The matchmaking does some pretty shitty things to parties, but I haven't had anything close to the experience those guys are talking about in regards to hitboxes.

Hell, it could be attributed to lag.  They are playing on the internet after all.

I'm playing on Live and I haven't had any problems that couldn't be attributed to lag- especially in match types like ground war.

In terms of balance, it is much more so than MW2 ever was.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been playing HC S&D when Im alone or with 1 friend, and been doing Headquarters with a large party.

I hate HQ but whatever, at least Im having a laugh, and I never lose a fucking game when Im on with my friends, they are beastly.

And *Nae*, why the fuck do you keep your xbox on if you are not going to play? You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) breath, I joined your party twice but you bailed off.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2010)

Treyarch needs to upgrade their fucking servers already.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Treyarch needs to upgrade their fucking servers already.



Agreed.

--

Me and Newton are raping as a team, but that's just normal.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2010)

I like how last night I got a double kill as the game winning kill on TDM.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 11, 2010)

It just froze my PS3 and the lag seems worse so far, not good in that respect. Like the videos that plays in the single campaign.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Agreed.
> 
> --
> 
> Me and Newton are raping as a team, but that's just normal.



And what about me then? 

You can't forget the master stoner.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> And what about me then?
> 
> You can't forget the master stoner.



Oh I posted that before you joined.

Now it's me, Newton and Fire raping. Team NF represent.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 11, 2010)

The only problem I get occasionally is getting into a lobby, once Im there nothing goes wrong. No lag, no hardware problems, no connection issues..

Some people need to upgrade their Walmart connection and stop blaming the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2010)

The flow of this game is really fucking weird.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 11, 2010)

Emphasise please.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2010)

"The flow of this game is _really_ fucking weird."

Better?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Good games Newton and Fire, Team NF is back and in full gear. 

We didn't lose a single match and dominated pretty much every lobby. pek


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

what was that, 13 matches?

i need to learn these fucking maps


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Newton said:


> what was that, 13 matches?
> 
> i need to learn these fucking maps



Yeah I think so, the one on Nuke Town or whatever it's called was pure domination.

You and me both man, I got fucking lost a few times and end up in some dead ends. Oh I also did what I usually did in MW2 and suicide/fell of the side of the map.


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm gonna play some single player

if you guys are playing Zombie, or if you get a little party going, make sure to invite me


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Newton said:


> I'm gonna play some single player
> 
> if you guys are playing Zombie, or if you get a little party going, make sure to invite me



I'll hop on Zombie mode in a hour, I'll send you a invite then.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I think so, the one on Nuke Town or whatever it's called was pure domination.



Man did i tear that place up. 

*Me sitting in a corner calling a care package* "I hope it's something good."	:33 

*Spy plane*  "Reset that shit." *Double tap's square." 

*Choppergunner*    ..............  :ho

They didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Man did i tear that place up.
> 
> *Me sitting in a corner calling a care package* "I hope it's something good."	:33
> 
> ...



Very nice.  

What set up are you running with exactly? Gun, perks, etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2010)

Match-making is retarded, it keeps sending me into US games. Didn't WaW have local search?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Assault rifles fire fairy dust and kind words at 90˚ angles,
> SMGs are automatic railguns that fire condensed hate wrapped in adamantium...



lol i never use smg's just dont care for them. but i do love my assault rifles. I'd take an m16 over a skorpian any day and i do just fine with it i might say.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2010)

TDM, Summit, 22-4. Definitely a Theater video and game share vid. 

On a crappier note, Cracked is officially the most fucked up map I ever played on. It's a goddamn nightmare when playing HQ and Demolition. 

And for some reason when I was playing HQ on WMD, everytime I died, I FELL THROUGH the map. WTF?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What set up are you running with exactly? Gun, perks, etc.



Class name: "Get Stoned"

Primary: Stoner63 : red dot.

Secondary: CZ75: Full Auto.

Frag, Stun, Jammer.

Hardline(pro), slight of hand, Last stand (pro)


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> WHAT IS THIS? NO COMMANDO IN MULTIPLAYER ?
> Or do I have it wrong?


no everyone has commando now. Actually I don't think I've been knifed from the front yet, but I had this retardedly long knife lunge yesterday.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Match-making is retarded, it keeps sending me into US games. Didn't WaW have local search?


this game also has local search.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2010)

Really? Where's the option fo' that?

And I'm not liking the AR so far. M16 requires no explanation, the first full-auto has recoil that doesn't suit its power, and I don't wanna roll semi-auto unless it's close-range/Hard-core.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2010)

main menu > multiplayer > xbox live > player match. At the bottom it has "party privacy / search preferences".


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

it froze my ps3


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Crix. 

Match-making sucks ass.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 11, 2010)

Got a 9 killstreak today and used a chopper gunner. Gotta say, its pretty beast. Ended up getting 11 kills with it


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

"you wanna go play some quidditch?"


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 11, 2010)

Neally got to round 14 on zombies


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

we would have probably gotten close to that if I wasn't fucking around


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Newton said:


> we would have probably gotten close to that if I wasn't fucking around



It's all your fault. 

Good games Team NF I'll be back on later. Crix you were cracking me up and getting me killed at the exact same time.


----------



## Kagawa (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe ill join you guys sometime, do you guys use mic? are you on ps3?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

@Gamst

Yes and yes.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2010)

maps are pretty garbage tbh.


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> maps are pretty garbage tbh.



I agree

don't get me started on spawning either


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2010)

oh so you've also experienced the entire team spawning behind you? Or you spawning in the middle of the enemies crosshairs?


----------



## Naked (Nov 11, 2010)

I kept getting DC'd when I was playing with you guys. :/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2010)

yesterday i spawned _in_ fire


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> oh so you've also experienced the entire team spawning behind you? Or you spawning in the middle of the enemies crosshairs?



I've seen myself spawn in my killcam more than once


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> yesterday i spawned _in_ fire



So did I today. 



> maps are pretty garbage tbh.



The maps aren't that bad. They're pretty interesting and Nuketown is just 

But Cracked is just pure bullshit.


----------



## Naked (Nov 11, 2010)

The RC car is too good of a killstreak for only 3 kills.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 11, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> The RC car is too good of a killstreak for only 3 kills.



RC cars are the devil.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 11, 2010)

Newton said:


> I've seen myself spawn in my killcam more than once


 okay you win


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 11, 2010)

I LOVE the RC cars. Chopper Gunner too. So damn fun!


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2010)

The worst thing about the spawns flipping so frequently is the completely silent footsteps. As a result of that combination, I've been stabbed/shot in the back several times. Apparently, Treyarch's sound engineer is considering increasing the sound of enemy footsteps. I hope they do because Ninja is currently a useless perk.


----------



## Naked (Nov 11, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The worst thing about the spawns flipping so frequently is the completely silent footsteps. As a result of that combination, I've been stabbed/shot in the back several times. *Apparently, 3arch's sound engineer is going to consider increasing the sound of enemy footsteps.* I hope they do because Ninja is currently a useless perk.



Ninja Pro.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Ninja Pro.



Lol, good luck hearing enemy footsteps with that. I've spoken to people who have tried it and they said it's useless and needs to be patched. It makes your footsteps quiter, but doesn't make enemy footsteps louder.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 11, 2010)

Wait, the pro version doesn't do shit?

so i played 10 games of demo for nothing?

well

flak jacket pro would be nice

THEY SEE ME WALKIN THROUGH THE FIRE

WHAT THEY GON' DO

THEY GONNA DO NOTHING

THEY GONNA DIE


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2010)

I exaggerated a little. The pro version _may_ allow you hear enemy footsteps on _to an extent on certain surfaces_. Unfortunately, it's nowhere near the normal footstep sound on MW2, let alone SitRep Pro.

Good news:


----------



## Naked (Nov 11, 2010)

That's retarded. I guess I'll be using Marathon then.


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

SitRep Pro generally made you shit your pants from how loud it was

"wtf he's behind me "


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

I plan to use and try everything a fair amount. I miss C4 from MW2 but oh well, gotta get used to the new one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2010)

The amount of lag during multiplayer is unbearable. It's annoying trying to get clean kills when someone is 10 feet away. 

And don't get me started on spawning. 

The good news: during the hind assault in single player, the game decided to freeze.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, I am having zero of the problems you guys are claiming here.

For the record, I'm having a blast.  Not quite at prestige yet.  Level 43, I think.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2010)

So far single player kicks ass. Multiplayer is alright, same old. Zombies sucks balls.


----------



## Newton (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Ops Arcade is the best thing about this game lol


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Nov 11, 2010)

I was nervous for a while...I played about 3 games in a row, and there were quite a few noobtubers.lol Felt like MW2 all over again...but after that, I rarely saw a grenade launcher attachment.

I made the Sharingan for my playercard...took me long enough to get it semi-right, though.lol


----------



## Proxy (Nov 11, 2010)

Worst part of single player was in Vietnam. You know what I'm talkin' about


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2010)

Newton said:


> Black Ops Arcade is the best thing about this game lol



Agreed, I could play that shit all day.

I'm just going to prestige once, the rewards for prestige's are worthless.


----------



## Naked (Nov 12, 2010)

Sticks and Stones is hilarious in private match.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 12, 2010)

What is the appeal of the Galil?

also the SAM turret officially has a place in my heart


----------



## Rokudaime1010 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gecka, the Galil is a beast...I unlocked it...played a game with it...then another game...and another.lol
Not the most powerful gun...or the most accurate...but it has quickly become a favorite of mine.


----------



## Naked (Nov 12, 2010)

The AUG and the AK-47 are my favorite assault rifles so far.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> *What is the appeal of the Galil?
> *
> also the SAM turret officially has a place in my heart



I gave it extended mag, plus Scavanger, then it earned me a 22-4 on TDM on Summit. It's man's best friend.

Plus I gave it a Tiger Stripe camo and has my custom emblem on it.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2010)

Beastly 3.0 KD/ratio ftw.

Just like MW2 though. Everyone sucks and i am quite bored with it already


----------



## Gecka (Nov 12, 2010)

as soon as i unlocked sleight of hand pro, i started to see more games go 20+ kills and less than 10 deaths

i actually unlocked steady aim pro, ghost pro, sleight of hand pro, and hardened pro today

Sadly I still can't get the rhythm of the game quite yet

also the Galil is terrible, bad accuracy and damage...

AUG, FAMAS, FAL, and Ak-47 are fucking amazing though


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2010)

Everyone uses those guns. So i find myself using the MAC 11 and M16 a lot lately


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2010)

Eki said:


> Beastly 3.0 KD/ratio ftw.
> 
> Just like MW2 though. Everyone sucks and i am quite bored with it already



KD/ratio means nothing. 

Challenge yourself more. That's what I do anyways when I get bored, I start making weird combination's of different things in the game.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2010)

it does when everyone has a .59 KD 

Crossbow is about the only challenging thing there is. Plus i just prestige'd thinking it would make it funner... it didn't. It just raged me


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2010)

i'm really digging the game so far

i had a good streak of kills sniping, it wasn't too bad, awkward but alright.

and no nukes, it's a big deal, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are camping for nothing, it just hurts their team in any objective game.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 12, 2010)

Best streak I had thus far was 10.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2010)

UAV is a much bigger deal in this game than mw2, imo.  i don't want to put it in my class, but i'm glad everytime someone calls in the spy plane, the maps are funky so that u need it.  

Wtf, is blackbird a fancier uav?


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 12, 2010)

The Galil supressed is jiozz-worthy.



FapperWocky said:


> Wtf, is blackbird a fancier uav?



Did you ever play Private Match with Radar always on. You know, shows you enemy position's exaact movements and not just the 3 second beeps. 

Its that but also shows which dirextion they're facing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 12, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> UAV is a much bigger deal in this game than mw2, imo.  i don't want to put it in my class, but i'm glad everytime someone calls in the spy plane, the maps are funky so that u need it.
> 
> Wtf, is blackbird a fancier uav?



I think Blackbird is this games version of a Stealth Bomber or something.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 12, 2010)

LMG's are so underpowered compared to the SMG/AR's.

Except for the Stoner, that thing is the only and last LMG that can hold a candle.

So when I absolutely, positively, have to kill every single player in the lobby, Then the Stoner63 is my friend.


> Wtf, is blackbird a fancier uav?



Blackbird is the shit. (in a positive way) You can see were the enemy is wherever they go, and it's not like it makes sweeps.

No it were you see the Enemy THAT'S were he is at that moment, and it's constantly visible. You can also see were they are looking at.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, the Galil is boss. Slapped a reflex sight on it and it just... rapes. Rapes hard. :amazed


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The worst thing about the spawns flipping so frequently is the completely silent footsteps. As a result of that combination, I've been stabbed/shot in the back several times. Apparently, Treyarch's sound engineer is considering increasing the sound of enemy footsteps. I hope they do because Ninja is currently a useless perk.


I don't give a shit about footsteps when hit detection is so shit. They need to fix that first. That's what makes a game.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 12, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't give a shit about footsteps when hit detection is so shit. They need to fix that first. That's what makes a game.


I need evidence, because I do not see these hitbox problems you people are crying about.  31 and 6 with the AK47u from mid distance is not indicative of a hitbox problem.  This has to be a lag issue with whatever ISP you use.


----------



## Newton (Nov 12, 2010)

herp derp

BOA tonight bitches


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

Daedus said:


> I need evidence, because I do not see these hitbox problems you people are crying about.  31 and 6 with the AK47u from mid distance is not indicative of a hitbox problem.  This has to be a lag issue with whatever ISP you use.


I do hope it's a lag issue or else I'll be selling this game shortly. I'm gonna play to level50 (for Commando gun and that last aussault rifle) then I'm back to MW2, cause the fucking hit detection is driving me nuts. Fucking dude is right in front of me. I hit him at least 5 times with silenced famas, dude turns out shoots I'm dead. W T F :amazed Doesn't happen all the time of course. But still. I don't want it to happen at all. Seriously I don't remember this happening to me in MW2. When it happened there was serious lag (host migration).


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 12, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't give a shit about footsteps when hit detection is so shit. They need to fix that first. That's what makes a game.


yeah this is definitely something that needs work. As much as a I hate the switching spawns, I kind of understand the need for it to prevent spawn camping. I've only been legitimately spawn trapped four times in other COD games and I would literally spawn on top of my corpse more often then not.

Does ninja pro work? I have difficultly hearing people using marathon most of the time.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone find out what happens when you shoot all the heads off the dummies in Nuketown?


----------



## Gene (Nov 12, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I do hope it's a lag issue or else I'll be selling this game shortly. I'm gonna play to level50 (for Commando gun and that last aussault rifle) then I'm back to MW2, cause the fucking hit detection is driving me nuts. Fucking dude is right in front of me. I hit him at least 5 times with silenced famas, dude turns out shoots I'm dead. W T F :amazed Doesn't happen all the time of course. But still. I don't want it to happen at all. Seriously I don't remember this happening to me in MW2. When it happened there was serious lag (host migration).


Don't worry, bro. I feel the same way. At this point, while the game is way more balanced, I may go back to MW2 after a while because the lag or hit detection (whatever it may be) is just awful at times for this game.

Treyarch acknowledges that the PS3 ver. is a bit shoddy with the online and there will be a fix soon hopefully.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

It's ruining the game for me. Plus the match making system sucks balls. Why am I being put in the same lobby as people with 1, 2 bar? And is it my ps3 or does this game make your ps3 freaking slow. Unnessacary load times. Even pressing the PS buttons is slower lol. Going in a game with your _whole_ pary is a miracle. 9 out of 10 times someone from our party gets kicked :S  So many things that are so easy to fix that they should've thought of before releasing the game. That last gun game is pretty fun. Where you switch weapons every 25 sec. 
Anyway just hit me up if you guys are going online or post here.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 12, 2010)

It has made my PS3 crash 3 times


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 12, 2010)

Is it even possible to get 11 killstreaks from packages?


----------



## Gene (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, I've had to reset my PS3 a few times as well because of freezing issues. Other times I've had to back out of the game because I couldn't get into a friend's party for some reason.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Is it even possible to get 11 killstreaks from packages?


Killstreaks don't count toward other killstreaks anymore.


----------



## Naked (Nov 12, 2010)

Daedus said:


> Killstreaks don't count toward other killstreaks anymore.



I think he's talking about getting either Attack Dogs or the Gunship from a Care Package.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

Yep it's possible. I've gotten attacks dogs and gunship once. Gunship is awesome. I got winning kill cam on it on TDM.


----------



## Newton (Nov 12, 2010)

Death Machine is the motherfucking tits lol


----------



## Naked (Nov 12, 2010)

Wager matches anyone?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2010)

so u have to bet points in a wager match?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but you lose everything when you prestige (like MW2) minus your COD points? :33


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2010)

Finally getting used to the flow of this game.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2010)

what does scout pro do, anybody?

tier 2 perks suck, i'll probably do warlord since i don't know what scout pro does.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2010)

Lolwut, Sleight of Hand and Steady Aim are tier 2.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but you lose everything when you prestige (like MW2) minus your COD points? :33


Nope, points go, you keep your emblem, layers, background, clantag, lifetime challenges, attachment challenges (not real sure about this one) and the ability to put your clantag and emblem on guns you've already purchased them for though you need to rebuy the gun itself.


----------



## Gene (Nov 12, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> what does scout pro do, anybody?


Switch weapons faster.


----------



## Kri (Nov 12, 2010)

I rented _Black Ops_ a few days ago... just beat it on Veteran.

I'm not sure why Treyarch decided to bring back infinite enemy spawns... I hated it in _Modern Warfare_ (though, Infinity Ward tried to fix that next time) and it's just as annoying now. There are some really good missions in between the ones I'll hate forever though. Makes up for it, I think.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2010)

Butō Renjin said:


> Nope, points go, you keep your emblem, layers, background, clantag, lifetime challenges, attachment challenges (not real sure about this one) and the ability to put your clantag and emblem on guns you've already purchased them for though you need to rebuy the gun itself.



Ah I see, appreciate the answer. 

Guess I'll start spending more points then.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 12, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't give a shit about footsteps when hit detection is so shit. They need to fix that first. That's what makes a game.



I doubt that Treyarch will do anything about that. They've always sucked with hit detection; it was atrocious in WaW. If Infinity Ward and Treyarch worked together, they would make a great COD game, but alas, we're stuck with what we have.

I have one more gripe, although it's campaign related this time. There's a glitch on the Crash Site mission. If Bowman isn't with you when you reach the crash site (that's not much of a spoiler), you won't be able to progress. I'm playing on Veteran, so it's quite annoying to have to restart a mission from the beginning when I've almost reached the end of it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lolwut, Sleight of Hand and Steady Aim are tier 2.



i never used soh (don't quick scope) and only use steady aim for iron lungs.  both of those changed so tier 2 has basically nothing for me. might use warlord for the pro perk


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I doubt that Treyarch will do anything about that. They've always sucked with hit detection; it was atrocious in WaW. If Infinity Ward and Treyarch worked together, they would make a great COD game, but alas, we're stuck with what we have.


What a bunch of fucking idiots. That and camping is the main reason I won't be playing this in a week. Fucking sick of the game already and I'm not even half bad at it. Won a lot of matches today together with my boys. When you're in a party of 6, I can stand the fucked up campers. But when you play it alone or with just 2, 3 people it's ridiculous. I'm not kidding you. We were playing Demolition. One dude was camping somewhere no one would come. I walk past him (was near him) and I get killed. I go back there, throw a stun gren, before I actually see him and I actually get a hit marker. THAT'S HOW FUCKING RETARDED THIS GAME MAKES PEOPLE. Camping in the same spot for over 5 minutes, because it's so damn camp friendly. Starting playing with the Ghalil. I prefer it to the Famas and M16. Waiting for the AK47, commando and G11.

@FapperWocky, you don't use SoH for faster reloading? It's a lifesaver when it's swarming with enemies.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 12, 2010)

I had heard the hit detection in WaW was horrible. Looks like they really didn't improve it at all

But the music in the beginning of a match still kind of pumps me up though


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2010)

Black Ops Zombie Mode.  Let's do this.

I need to put a lot of hours in this weekend.  I will be mixing with Brotherhood starting next week.


----------



## Newton (Nov 12, 2010)

Won a few thousand dollars or points of whatever today on wagers

gun game mostly, cuz its the one that's a good balance of fun with less camping

its so nerve racking when you're close to winning along with someone else

I also went out trolling, and kept knifing people (it sets them back a stage) and even ended up winning some of them. On one I finished with like 15 knives lol

you guys should try it


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2010)

Campers are going to camp. Maybe it's because there's so many gutter-trash kids that play COD now but I never had to deal with so much camping in COD games till MW2 and this. COD 2 there were of course *some* campers but they got raped in no time, then again that was on PC.


----------



## Newton (Nov 12, 2010)

its the worst so far in this game IMO

the game is totally anti-rushing, and walking around is the probably the worst thing you can do in general (I'm am realllyy sick and tired of getting gunned down from behind right after I've spawned) 

So the only thing left to do is just sit up in some high window and wait for someone to pass in the distance so you can pick them off with your almost-no-recoil gun


----------



## Theaww (Nov 12, 2010)

Had some good games

Some kid thought he was the shit 'cause he beat us once in Capture the flag,we proceeded to destroy him in a sweep twice

see ya tomorrow


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

Newton said:


> Won a few thousand dollars or points of whatever today on wagers
> 
> gun game mostly, cuz its the one that's a good balance of fun with less camping
> 
> ...


And that's what makes this a shitty game. I want to run and gun. But pretty much every level prevents me from doing so. Launch and Shooting range are prolly the only 2 levels I actually run and gun.

Wager matches are fun. I also do gun games most the time. I end up 2nd more then first though. Prolly cause I suck at sniping.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2010)

I have no real style I just adapt to the situation and do weird shit here and there but most of time I have the most fun running and gunning. So I feel your pain Haohmaru.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I have no real style I just adapt to the situation and do weird shit here and there but most of time I have the most fun running and gunning. So I feel your pain Haohmaru.


It's not like I run around like an idiot. I do check my corners. Choose the best paths to walk and go for cover most the time. In mw2 I always had a good k/d because I was cautious (not that I give a shit about k/d ratio). But this game has too many levels with a billion windows that you have to check. Combine that with retards that camp around corners and you have a very camp friendly game. 
Something I wasn't looking forward to. I was expecting MW2 only without all the retarded killstreaks and perks. I am disappoint 

I still haven't played Zombie mode. Gonna get to that tomorrow. BTW anyone gonna prestige? It's so annoying having to buy all that shit again. It's not enough that you have to unlock it first, but you have to buy it as well. Damn cod points. I won't be prestiging.


----------



## Newton (Nov 12, 2010)

I run around like an idiot


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 12, 2010)

Newton said:


> I run around like an idiot


Haha no you don't silly. Well in some levels in mw2 you can run around like crazy. But you have to have great reflexes to stay alive.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 13, 2010)

Run and Gun would seem harder since it takes longer to drop people, to be effective at run n gunning you gotta drop people fast and keep moving and look for another victim to drop.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 13, 2010)

you people do realize it's only been like 4 days right. I'm sure they are working on a fix as we speak but relax, the game hasnt even been out a week. When i first got the crapfest known as mw2 i couldn't even join a party with my friends for like the first two days and it was hard as hell to even get online because the servers were fried, they clearly werent ready. So just remember it's only been 4 days and give treyarch a chance to fix the issue/s. This game is so much better than glichfest 09 aka mw2.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 13, 2010)

Theaww said:


> Had some good games
> 
> Some kid thought he was the shit 'cause he beat us once in Capture the flag,we proceeded to destroy him in a sweep twice
> 
> see ya tomorrow



lol yeah, that shit was hilarious

"chill the fuck out people, he's just trollin"

we obliterated him the next few rounds

Finally prestiged

only took 4 consecutive games of demolition on nuketown

and in each of those games, I had more than 70 kills, and still maintained a 2.0 k/d minimum

god damn the ak74u is amazing


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 13, 2010)

i'm on that famas right now, anything less is shit.  i have the ak 74 open, not an smg guy though.

anybody try variable zoom?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 13, 2010)

i think i'll go python, dual pythons, be styling again


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 13, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> BTW anyone gonna prestige? It's so annoying having to buy all that shit again. It's not enough that you have to unlock it first, but you have to buy it as well. Damn cod points. I won't be prestiging.



I'm going to prestige because I reckon I'll be playing this game for a year and it'll be boring otherwise. At prestige 13 or 14 you unlock classified weapons, coloured clan tags and gold camos. It's all bell and whistles, but it'll be fun for a while. I'm not going to lie, I'll probably join a prestige lobby/hack if that arises on the PS3.


----------



## Rama (Nov 13, 2010)

I haven't bought the game yet but, I'm a big customization guy. Are the customization features a good thing added to this game or is it just a filler.


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i'm on that famas right now, anything less is shit.  i have the ak 74 open, not an smg guy though.
> 
> anybody try variable zoom?



I have on the L96A1. 

Commando's my favorite gun atm.


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> you people do realize it's only been like 4 days right. I'm sure they are working on a fix as we speak but relax, the game hasnt even been out a week. When i first got the crapfest known as mw2 i couldn't even join a party with my friends for like the first two days and it was hard as hell to even get online because the servers were fried, they clearly werent ready. So just remember it's only been 4 days and give treyarch a chance to fix the issue/s. This game is so much better than glichfest 09 aka mw2.



The problem with the game is not those glitches. Its a big game, sure, there will be things that need fixing, fine. 

The problem is that this game is boring

As broken as fuck as mw2 was, it was fast paced and exciting. In "fixing" the problems, this game also toned down all of the fun

Of course that's just my opinion, which is heavily biased because my main strategy is rushing, which isn't viable in this game, and i just hate having to sit in one spot or stick to one area and _wait_. However I'm sure alot of people would agree that you'll get fed up of this game much quicker than you did with mw2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been to a shop today. Black Ops is 99PLN (34$), and.... MW2 is 130PLN (45$)

lol whut

//HbS


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Newton said:


> The problem with the game is not those glitches. Its a big game, sure, there will be things that need fixing, fine.
> 
> The problem is that this game is boring
> 
> ...



I think your problem is the fact that it takes bit longer to kill someone. You're probably not used to it taking so long to kill someone because the guns in MW2 were killed so quickly. Rushing is still viable as I do it all the time. All you have to do is keep your finger on the R1 button a bit longer when you're shooting someone.

I think Black Ops is a better overall game than MW2. The gimping of quickscoping and the fucking RC cars are my only problems.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

^                          ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

The removal of quick scoping is a pro.


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> ^                          ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Thanks for your educated opinion.



> The removal of quick scoping is a pro.



And just cause you're not good enough you can't kill a sniper with an automatic weapon doesn't make quickscoping overpowered.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

At CQ, yes, yes it does. Especially with aim-assist.


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> At CQ, yes, yes it does. Especially with aim-assist.



First of all, what's more difficult? 
Going 30 - 10 with a sniper rifle or going 30 - 10 with an assault rifle/smg? 

Secondly, aim assist doesn't help you until you put your sights on the guy.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

In MW2? AR/SMG, UMP excluded.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

Eh, I think you need to reread your own question.


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Eh, I think you need to reread your own question.



You make me laugh. 
I knew it was a waste of time trying to explain something to you.

Anyway, I doubt you could even get 30 kills with a sniper rifle in MW2.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> First of all, what's *more difficult*?
> Going 30 - 10 with a sniper rifle or going 30 - 10 with an assault rifle/smg?
> 
> Secondly, aim assist doesn't help you until you put your sights on the guy.





Hangat?r said:


> In MW2? AR/SMG, UMP excluded.





			
				Naked Snacks said:
			
		

> So why complain if it's *easier* to use an AR/SMG than a sniper rifle?



Mhmmmm. Your attempt to elevate yourself has been foiled, I fear.


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Mhmmmm. Your attempt to elevate yourself has been foiled, I fear.



Because it is easier to get a 30 - 10 game with an AR/SMG.
You simply gave me the wrong answer.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

You asked me what's _more difficult_, I answered AR/SMG, excluding the UMP.


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You asked me what's _more difficult_, I answered AR/SMG, excluding the UMP.



Which is the wrong answer.
I doubt you could even go 30 - 10 with a sniper.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

Argumentum ad hominem, get~!


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Argumentum ad hominem, get~!



I'm just saying. IF quickscoping is really as easy as you say, anyone (i.e. You) should be able to do well quickscoping, which is obviously not the case.


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 13, 2010)

I've see talk of prestiging, have y'all nearly maxed your levels after a week??????


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I've see talk of prestiging, have y'all nearly maxed your levels after a week??????



I'm at 47 right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'm just saying. IF quickscoping is really as easy as you say, anyone (i.e. You) should be able to do well quickscoping, which is obviously not the case.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 13, 2010)

I wish when I turn on my console I'll discover it's double xp weekend.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

It's not, but get yo ass on anyway so we can team up.

Che yeah, Ghost Pro!


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 13, 2010)

nope but i wish it was double xp


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 13, 2010)

let me just take a shower first.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

It's not like I can actually smell your New England stink over XBL, Nae.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm going to prestige because I reckon I'll be playing this game for a year and it'll be boring otherwise. At prestige 13 or 14 you unlock classified weapons, coloured clan tags and gold camos. It's all bell and whistles, but it'll be fun for a while. I'm not going to lie, I'll probably join a prestige lobby/hack if that arises on the PS3.


Classified weapons.. dammit. I reaaally don't have the patience to prestige 13 or 14 times in a game like this. Prestige lobby/hack can't come soon enough.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 13, 2010)

Domination is easily the quickest way to level up.

I leveled up about 10 levels this morning.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 13, 2010)

dang, double xp would have been nice


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 13, 2010)

Domination is the quickest way to rank, but I hate it, never played it and probably never will.

I hate HQ too, but I play occasionally if my bro-in-law clan are online.

Otherwise I am a HC faggit, mainly S&D but do TD if there are a lot of people on the party.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 13, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Domination is the quickest way to rank, but I hate it, never played it and probably never will.
> 
> I hate HQ too, but I play occasionally if my bro-in-law clan are online.
> 
> Otherwise I am a HC faggit, mainly S&D but do TD if there are a lot of people on the party.



u didn't say no homo.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 13, 2010)

No    Homo.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

Homo oh no no


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 13, 2010)

I think I'll play some demolition and domination today.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 13, 2010)

Newton said:


> i just hate having to sit in one spot or stick to one area and _wait_. However I'm sure alot of people would agree that you'll get fed up of this game much quicker than you did with mw2



I never sit in one spot and wait, i'm always moving and i'm better at this game then i was at mw2.

Too me it's not boring at all. what i find boring is playing a match on mw2 with a bunch of glitchers, nube tubers, and quick scopers. Treyarch got rid of that shit and this game is much better for it. I can't possibly see what's boring about this game seriously just the fact that you say that makes no sense to me. I know everyone is entitled to their opinion i just dont get yours in this case.

Oh and i got rid of mw2 after a couple months, i couldn't take the bullshit anymore. It just wasnt fun. The game was broken from day one and infinity ward was way to busy working out deals with ea to fix it. I hate that game, you dont even realise how much. It's a freaking joke and people just continue to play it because it has the cod name or the modern warfare name when really it's a pathetic broken mess. To me it seems like they got cocky after the massive success of Cod 4 and figured that we'd play it no matter how bad it was because it had the cod/modern warfare name tagged on it. Well they were right, people still play it like crazy but i never will again. I consider my 60 dollars waisted on that crap.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 13, 2010)

Nae we doing HC later on if you are still online when I sign in.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm not online now; probably will be in two hours.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

You can DW the HS10.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll be on in about 4 hours


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm loving the Skorpion now. In small stages, it's my best weapon at the moment.

What's everyones favorite multiplayer stage? From what I've played thus far, I've enjoyed Nuketown the most.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

Nuke Town!


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> I never sit in one spot and wait, i'm always moving and i'm better at this game then i was at mw2.
> 
> Too me it's not boring at all. what i find boring is playing a match on mw2 with a bunch of glitchers, nube tubers, and quick scopers. Treyarch got rid of that shit and this game is much better for it. I can't possibly see what's boring about this game seriously just the fact that you say that makes no sense to me. I know everyone is entitled to their opinion i just dont get yours in this case.
> 
> Oh and i got rid of mw2 after a couple months, i couldn't take the bullshit anymore. It just wasnt fun. The game was broken from day one and infinity ward was way to busy working out deals with ea to fix it. I hate that game, you dont even realise how much. It's a freaking joke and people just continue to play it because it has the cod name or the modern warfare name when really it's a pathetic broken mess. To me it seems like they got cocky after the massive success of Cod 4 and figured that we'd play it no matter how bad it was because it had the cod/modern warfare name tagged on it. Well they were right, people still play it like crazy but i never will again. I consider my 60 dollars waisted on that crap.



You had it for 360?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2010)

I love Nuke Town when your not getting spawn trapped like crazy.


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2010)

Wager matches


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I love Nuke Town when your not getting spawn trapped like crazy.



Spawn trapped? In Black Ops?

              .


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Spawn trapped? In Black Ops?
> 
> .



Sorry I meant being spawned into a bullet.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Planting claymores in Nuketown is awesome.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 13, 2010)

claymore fagget

My favorite map is Nuketown, easily.

Radiation and WMD are tied for second.

I hate hanoi, too dimly lit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 13, 2010)

My strategy for Nuketown on TDM cannot be beat. I love it when I own the other team and they still vote to play on it again.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> claymore fagget
> 
> My favorite map is Nuketown, easily.
> 
> ...



I use more than one 



Undercovermc said:


> My strategy for Nuketown on TDM cannot be beat. I love it when I own the other team and they still vote to play on it again.



And that strategy is...


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2010)

Lulz, about to prestige again


----------



## Theaww (Nov 13, 2010)

Newton said:


> Wager matches



are amazing?


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 13, 2010)

Has anyone been noticing there is a problem with the hit detection in this game when shooting?
I know some of you guys have mentioned it, but now I'm really starting to notice the problem. More than a few times my ironsight or red dot sight has been on the guy and I haven't got a hitmarker. I had a 5 bar connection so I'm pretty sure that's not the problem.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2010)

Hit detection has been very questionable in this game. I generally have really good accuracy but it seems even perfectly lined up shots have trouble registering.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2010)

The last submachine gun is awesome. It's definitely the best submachine gun. Is it me or is the G11 much better then the m16. Bullets are much faster so you don't have much spread. Fire rate is about the same I think. Attack dogs are awesome, but so hard to get. I hate it when I'm shooting like crazy on 1 guy and he doesn't die and turns around and 1 bullet kills me. That's how shitty the hit detection is Narutosushi


----------



## Daedus (Nov 13, 2010)

I vastly prefer the AK47u to any other SMG in the game.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 13, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> The last submachine gun is awesome. It's definitely the best submachine gun. Is it me or is the G11 much better then the m16. Bullets are much faster so you don't have much spread. Fire rate is about the same I think. Attack dogs are awesome, but so hard to get. I hate it when I'm shooting like crazy on 1 guy and he doesn't die and turns around and 1 bullet kills me. That's how shitty the hit detection is Narutosushi



Thats happened to me so many times....

But the G11 is getting really hated right now in the Black Ops threads on Actvision's website forum. Its supposedly the strongest now out of all the guns.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2010)

G11 is bullshit, FAMAS is nearing it, knifing is retarded.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 13, 2010)

what about hearing footstep problems? i don't hear any players walking around next to me.  what's the deal with that?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Has anyone been noticing there is a problem with the hit detection in this game when shooting?
> I know some of you guys have mentioned it, but now I'm really starting to notice the problem. More than a few times my ironsight or red dot sight has been on the guy and I haven't got a hitmarker. I had a 5 bar connection so I'm pretty sure that's not the problem.





Haohmaru said:


> The last submachine gun is awesome. It's definitely the best submachine gun. Is it me or is the G11 much better then the m16. Bullets are much faster so you don't have much spread. Fire rate is about the same I think. Attack dogs are awesome, but so hard to get. I hate it when I'm shooting like crazy on 1 guy and he doesn't die and turns around and 1 bullet kills me. That's how shitty the hit detection is Narutosushi



This. I hope it's addressed soon.


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Has anyone been noticing there is a problem with the hit detection in this game when shooting?
> I know some of you guys have mentioned it, but now I'm really starting to notice the problem. More than a few times my ironsight or red dot sight has been on the guy and I haven't got a hitmarker. I had a 5 bar connection so I'm pretty sure that's not the problem.



you _really_ notice it in Gun Game, when you have to get a kill with the Dragonov and Wazoo. If at first I maybe could have been convinced that I was just inaccurate but thought I wasn't and hit detecton was actually fine, I'm 100% sure that's not the case now lol


also its very easy to abuse certain strategies to win easily, but I shan't divulge anything yet


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Thats happened to me so many times....
> 
> But the G11 is getting really hated right now in the Black Ops threads on Actvision's website forum. Its supposedly the strongest now out of all the guns.


Yeah, it's amazing. It's what the M16 should've been. 1-2 shot kills. It's like the m16 from MW2. But what's really great about the gun is that there's no firespread or whatever you call it. When you shoot with the m16 while moving the bullets stray and don't go in one line. The G11 doesn't have that problem. Those 3 bullets fire so close to eachother that you usually hit all 3 of em. If not a 2nd fire will definitely kill your opponent.

@Crix, the first sniper in gun game is very easy to use imo, but for some reason I suck with the dragonov. I miss a lot with it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2010)

So many things in this game need to be fixed and addressed. Not going to bother listing them since all of you have basically mentioned the vast majority of them. :33


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 13, 2010)

With a patch, most of this issues should be addressed. Hopefully we see that patch in the upcoming weeks. 

At least we know Treyarch actually cares about fixing the multiplayer issues unlike Infinity Ward.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2010)

so when's you guys playing as team NF?


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2010)

lets do some BOA tonight guys


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Newton said:


> lets do some BOA tonight guys



I didn't even understand how I died half of the times playing that with you guys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2010)

What's BOA stand for lol? :S

I'll be on later tonight, heading to a friends house for a bit, may bring Black Ops and do some Zombie mode.


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> What's BOA stand for lol? :S
> 
> I'll be on later tonight, heading to a friends house for a bit, may bring Black Ops and do some Zombie mode.



I was thinking Black Ops Arcade (Dead Ops Arcade).


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, makes sense.


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah the arcade zombie shit lol


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2010)

let's play some


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2010)

I will if your on later tonight, I'm about to head out.


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2010)

you bastard


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2010)

Just be on later tonight damnit!


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> With a patch, most of this issues should be addressed. Hopefully we see that patch in the upcoming weeks.
> 
> At least we know Treyarch actually cares about fixing the multiplayer issues unlike Infinity Ward.


Not if what Undercovermc said is true. WaW has shitty hit detection as well. They didn't fix that either. I don't really care for the other issues this game has. That's the biggest problem for me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CXGwrykBuS0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]iDTh4lFJadc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2010)

Little car is fun to use


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 13, 2010)

The RC-XD is the enemy killstreak that's killed me the most times. I really need to create a Flak Jacket class.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 13, 2010)

Some guy got mad at me when I was describing my killstreaks to a friends today. Called me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cause he thought I used the RC car when I got a 3 killstreak, when in reality I was using the Spy Plane. 
Though the RC car is pretty fun to use, I gotta have my spy plane to find bitches


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2010)

Fama is whats killed me the most


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

The knife is what kills me the most. The range is ridiculous unless it's me using it.


----------



## Helix (Nov 13, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> The knife is what kills me the most. The range is ridiculous unless it's me using it.



I hate the knife. It's just a matter who has the better latency to be able to knife you first.


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

I liked it better when the melee was a two hit kill.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I liked it better when the melee was a two hit kill.



So fucking agree with this, 1 melee hit = instant kill is beyond retarded.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2010)

i think i once stacked up maybe 5-7 rcxds at nuketown


----------



## Gecka (Nov 13, 2010)

Famas needs to nerfed

or at least it's hip fire spread

m16 needs to have a longer period inbetween bursts

dual wield for smg's needs to be a viable option, or taken out completely

pistols need to be amped up

hit detection needs fixing, servers updated

light machine guns need bigger clips

sound needs to be fixed, I bought a 230 dollar headset, right now it's completely useless

other than that, best first person shooter i've played


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

I hate the damn RC car. It comes out of nowhere and ends my streak.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 13, 2010)

how the fuck did i forget about the RC car?

that needs to be a 4 or 5 killstreak

and a shorter timer


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> how the fuck did i forget about the RC car?
> 
> that needs to be a 4 or 5 killstreak
> 
> and a shorter timer



^This

It's too good for a 3 kill streak.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 13, 2010)

Why the hell is hardline a tier 1 perk?

should be the other tiers


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2010)

predator missile was way easier :/


----------



## Gecka (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah, but i never once heard anyone complain about predator missiles

nobody


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2010)

i always had on cold blood so i couldn't complain. Bitches can't see me


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> yeah, but i never once heard anyone complain about predator missiles
> 
> nobody



Because they can't get inside buildings. 

RC cars can go basically anywhere.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 13, 2010)

Dave, I don't see how you can complain about flak jacket

that's like you complaining about stopping power when there is no juggernub


----------



## Helix (Nov 14, 2010)

Why the hell can't this part play during multiplayer:



Yeah, so I was bored... and started playing with dem emblems. Rate my playercard plox:


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe it`s just me but Black Ops seems a bit more slower paced compared to MW2.


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Maybe it`s just me but Black Ops seems a bit more slower paced compared to MW2.



It's cause it's more difficult to kill people in Black Ops.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> Why the hell can't this part play during multiplayer:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so I was bored... and started playing with dem emblems. Rate my playercard plox:



ehhhh

bland

6/10 though for quality


----------



## Helix (Nov 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> ehhhh
> 
> bland
> 
> 6/10 though for quality



>bland
>quality

wut


----------



## Gecka (Nov 14, 2010)

how fucking long does it take to upload a rendered clip 27 seconds long?

jesus


----------



## Gecka (Nov 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> >bland
> >quality
> 
> wut



Very well designed, proportioned, no overlap.

but the picture itself is boring

kind of like a superficial girl


----------



## Rama (Nov 14, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's cause it's more difficult to kill people in Black Ops.



That means if you get good in this game in MW2 killing will seem way to easy. Anyway what I wanted to say was that I bought the game and played it online and the first thing that came to my mind was "These people dont know what the hell they talking about" saying that black OPS suck, this game is the same or if not better than MW2. It plays smoothly in multiplayer(split multiplayer has problems tho), I buy the weapons I wanna use and the accesories, prestige mode rewards you with valuable stuff, ton of customization options and other cool things including No Quickscoping, this game is alright.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 14, 2010)

360 million first day. dayum.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2010)

Helix said:


> I hate the knife. It's just a matter who has the better latency to be able to knife you first.


So true. I just can't get a knife kill. Everytime I knife either too soon or too late.



Gecka said:


> Famas needs to nerfed
> 
> or at least it's hip fire spread
> 
> ...


I don't agree with the M16 comment, but the rest I completely agree with. The m16 doesn't do that much damage in this game. I had to shoot 3 times from middle range to kill someone. If you want to make inbetween burst longer you got to make the weapon stronger as well imo. 
Sound effects in this game are shitty.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2010)

M16 needs to be removed from the game, as does the G11.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 14, 2010)

i really need a flak jacket class


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2010)

Hashirama said:


> That means if you get good in this game in MW2 killing will seem way to easy. Anyway what I wanted to say was that I bought the game and played it online and the first thing that came to my mind was "These people dont know what the hell they talking about" saying that black OPS suck, this game is the same or if not better than MW2. It plays smoothly in multiplayer(split multiplayer has problems tho), I buy the weapons I wanna use and the accesories, prestige mode rewards you with valuable stuff, ton of customization options and other cool things including No Quickscoping, this game is alright.



It's already way too easy to kill in MW2. 
My main problem with the game right now is the fuckin' lag. Every time I encounter someone, the freezes and I die.


----------



## Rama (Nov 14, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's already way too easy to kill in MW2.
> My main problem with the game right now is the fuckin' lag. Every time I encounter someone, the freezes and I die.



really? I experience no lag at all, for me it feels smoother than MW2, check your connection that may be the problem


----------



## Daedus (Nov 14, 2010)

It could just be the PS3 version.


----------



## Rama (Nov 14, 2010)

Daedus said:


> It could just be the PS3 version.



I play on the PS3 and it looks fine, but split screen is laggy.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it me or the stats on the leaderboard total bullshit ?

My tdm kdr was 2.05 and in the next game i get a kdr of 3, yet my kdr on the leaderboard drops. That made me confused, secondly the number of kills is stupidly high 9000+ when my top weapon has only 320kills.

i think this is a tdm thing


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 14, 2010)

One thing I have noticed is sometimes the textures, especially characters _(eg. ghost class)_ are piss poor. Hopefully Trey has seen the problem too and is working on it.


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Is it me or the stats on the leaderboard total bullshit ?
> 
> My tdm kdr was 2.05 and in the next game i get a kdr of 3, yet my kdr on the leaderboard drops. That made me confused, secondly the number of kills is stupidly high 9000+ when my top weapon has only 320kills.
> 
> i think this is a tdm thing



yeah they are messed up

its says that I have like 6k kills when I'm sure I don't even have over 1k

and it also says Crucifixion (Sonikku Tilt) has over 100k kills which is impossible lol


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 14, 2010)

There is a new update coming soon to fix the lag and networking right now. Its been posted by JD 20_20 a few days ago.

Hopefully that solves one problem. 

Btw sorry that I didn't join your party Fire. I got 5 chopper gunners today and I didn't want to leave the lobby cause they were easy people to kill.


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

putting k/d before friends


...


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 14, 2010)

Newton said:


> yeah they are messed up
> 
> its says that I have like 6k kills when I'm sure I don't even have over 1k
> 
> and it also says Crucifixion (Sonikku Tilt) has over 100k kills which is impossible lol



I actually like the idea of separating the stats by game mode but the stats have to be correct


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2010)

Newton said:


> putting k/d before friends
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry I left so abrupt. I had to go. And just when my brother was about to join me. Twins in action. Maybe I'll be on later.

Getting chopper gunner is pretty easy for me. I use hardline with a lot of my classes. So when I get to 8 kills for blackbird. Getting the 9th kill is a breeze. I just don't find it a good killstreak though in most levels. Really easy to run away from. I wonder if they'll change the aim speed of the chopper gunner. That shit turns slow as hell.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought the carepackage thing was fixed?


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

Left early guys

I was lagging pretty bad and as such was playing terribly

I'll be on later, but will be playin wagers, I'm up for some Zombies if you guys want though


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2010)

Flamethrower is pretty lulz.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 14, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I thought the carepackage thing was fixed?



What are you talking about?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 14, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> i really need a flak jacket class



everyone does

flak jacket, sleight of hand/steady aim, hacker/marathon

and with a smg

very reliable class

also, did yall know you can run faster if you have your pistol out?

even if you have a light machine gun as your primary, if you pull out your pistol, you run hella fast


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> everyone does
> 
> flak jacket, sleight of hand/steady aim, hacker/marathon
> 
> ...



it goes with your weapon

the lighter the weapon you have in your hand at the time, the faster you move


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2010)

It's kinda irritating that Ghost doesn't take the red diamond away from your person when someone's in a Chopper/Gunship. 

It's almost impossible to take air support down.
---
Also, 26 kill streak with Death Machine


*Spoiler*: _Video_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C0Pg4pCx3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 14, 2010)

^ exactly what it says on the tin. infinite carepackage glitchj

Not shooting when dogs called in doesn't work.

had flakjacket yet still 70% of my deaths were explosions


----------



## Arsecynic (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't see what all the Famas hate is about, I don't even think the damage is that good, and yet it's got a pretty big kick compared to the other AR. If anything I think it's crap.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 14, 2010)

same things but thought it would be good to have.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 14, 2010)

Jordanl93 said:


> I don't see what all the Famas hate is about, I don't even think the damage is that good, and yet it's got a pretty big kick compared to the other AR. If anything I think it's crap.



high rate of fire, small hipfire crosshairs, fast ADS time, MANAGEABLE recoil, and great iron sights

great gun, but the hipfire needs to be widened, because this thing can compete with SMG's in close range


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 14, 2010)

Famas seems a bit too good, the G11 seems epic though at least when i pick it up


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2010)

G11 should be removed.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 14, 2010)

It reminds of the last Sniper that is unlocked in WaW, so stupidly good above the other weapons in the same class


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2010)

They need a perk that reduces lag.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2010)

Holy shit, I just got the Gunship on Nuke Town. 30-2. xd


----------



## Arsecynic (Nov 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> high rate of fire, small hipfire crosshairs, fast ADS time, MANAGEABLE recoil, and great iron sights
> 
> great gun, but the hipfire needs to be widened, because this thing can compete with SMG's in close range



Yeah I know the fire rate is a bit OTT, but I don't think it matters, because of the damage. You can have fast ADS sight with any gun if you whop SoH on so I personally don't really care about that too much, and I'm sure about a billion other guns have the same iron sights lool. I just don't find it annoying. Maybe that's because I haven't played enough (8.5 hrs playing time so far) but I'd think that's enough time to get a grasp on how good most of the weapons are. I agree about the G11 though, it's extremely haxxed.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 14, 2010)

So. Just played Black Ops for the first time. WTF.  Still trying to get used to it..


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 14, 2010)

Does changing the setting for match making (i.e best connection, local ) affect the lag much ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2010)

Zombies is more challenging this time around.

Campaign was well done too.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Does changing the setting for match making (i.e best connection, local ) affect the lag much ?



Yes                  .


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Yes                  .



For the good i assume.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 14, 2010)

I put it on Locale Only and it put me in a game that was already in progress with a 3 bar connection. It's hit or miss.


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

sometimes the game says i have a 4 bar connection, and i am laggy lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been looking at my screen for the last half hour waiting to fucking join a party. trey arc get the fuck out and leave the online part to infinity ward. They atleast know how to make onlne work. lazy ass mother fuckers. this really gets my annoyed. why the fuck would you release a game with so many problems!


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

for teh lulz


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

Muso


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

Just broke 40k winnings on wagers

taking a break for now, if you guys are playing zombies post and ill come


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 14, 2010)

god damn, take it easy mate lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2010)

Newton said:


> Muso


 I'm thinking about putting the cable in the ps3. Maybe my wireless sucks (is 98% connection enough)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 14, 2010)

Didn't you read the manual, you need at least 99%. 

But seriously, the game has some match up problems. From what I have read, the upcoming patch should fix that issue.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2010)

I would actually believe that. Anyone know when the patch is coming out?

@Crix, stop stacking up all that money maaan. You're gonna lose it soon anyway bwahaha (you are prestiging right?)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm thinking about putting the cable in the ps3. *Maybe my wireless sucks (is 98% connection enough)*



You shouldn't be complaining period. I use wireless and I work at freakin 40% and it's fine.


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

basch71 said:


> You shouldn't be complaining period. I use wireless and I work at freakin 40% and it's fine.



herp derp you live in NYC

Muso is Dutch (is it dutch muso?)


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> M16 needs to be removed from the game, as does the G11.


 I concur. More like the Famas needs to be tossed out.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2010)

Newton said:


> herp derp you live in NYC
> 
> Muso is Dutch (is it dutch muso?)



There's the occasional lag, and by occasional I mean 5/10 times (it's 40%). Still pisses me off that I get killed in a lag where I can easily win in.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2010)

Newton said:


> herp derp you live in NYC
> 
> Muso is Dutch (is it dutch muso?)


I live in Holland, but I'm Turkish. 

@basch71, lucky you then. Me not so lucky.


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2010)

basch71 said:


> There's the occasional lag, and by occasional I mean 5/10 times (it's 40%). Still pisses me off that I get killed in a lag where I can easily win in.



Same with me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2010)

Crix when you get back online we'll run Zombie mode, it's so addicting.


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2010)

i tried playing it, but someone opened the door and fucking teleporting zombie dogs ate my ass.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Same with me.


Yeah, but do people literally teleport around the map, because of the lag? If not you don't know lag. It's like I'm shooting at Wesker (resident evil). Bitches teleport dodge my bullets.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but do people literally teleport around the map, because of the lag? If not you don't know lag. It's like I'm shooting at Wesker (resident evil). Bitches teleport dodge my bullets.



More like they teleport and I die out of nowhere, think Ichigo vs Byakuya the first time (before Soul Society) and you'll get what I mean.


----------



## Rama (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't played zombie mode yet, been playing the campaign and multiplayer, is it good and what is so good about it so i can try it NOW.


----------



## Rama (Nov 14, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I've been looking at my screen for the last half hour waiting to fucking join a party. trey arc get the fuck out and leave the online part to infinity ward. They atleast know how to make onlne work. lazy ass mother fuckers. this really gets my annoyed. why the fuck would you release a game with so many problems!



how much do you have to wait to join a game?, I only wait less than 10 secs


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2010)

Played the game at a friends house. First time playing a COD game since around March.

And is it me, or is a good portion of the online community not as good as the MW2 players?

Only mode that seems to interest me is Zombiesssss.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2010)

Laix said:


> Played the game at a friends house. First time playing a COD game since around March.
> 
> *And is it me, or is a good portion of the online community not as good as the MW2 players?*
> 
> Only mode that seems to interest me is Zombiesssss.



Give it a couple of months, trust me. MW2 players didn't get irritating till way way later. And I started MW2 when it first came out as well.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 14, 2010)

^ if they're anything like me, they have a terrible connection and will hit/miss randomly. I've killed with three shots or died after firing half a clip to the stomach without rhyme nor reason.


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but do people literally teleport around the map, because of the lag? If not you don't know lag. It's like I'm shooting at Wesker (resident evil). Bitches teleport dodge my bullets.



Mine's worse. The game just freezes and gives me the "Connection Interrupted" message until I'm dead.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ if they're anything like me, they have a terrible connection and will hit/miss randomly. I've killed with three shots or died after firing half a clip to the stomach without rhyme nor reason.



I've killed two people with a single Galil clip (they were in a straight line) on my connection. Got the video to prove it too, TDM 22-4 on Summit. 

I watched the video of the same match and I was like how the fuck did I do all this?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

My friend list on PSN is mostly filled with this title.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 14, 2010)

So I used the G11 today. Now I know why some of you guys hate it....but I'm still using it, its too much fun.

Has anyone put on the low power scope on the gun. It really helps getting long distance targets now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 14, 2010)

To those experiencing lag and/or frame rate issues on the PS3:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2010)

this footsteps business is messing me up.  dudes sprinted up behind me so many times and killed me, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2010)

Crix get online, me and BH doing zombie mode.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> this footsteps business is messing me up.  dudes sprinted up behind me so many times and killed me, it's ridiculous.



You know, I never had this problem and I usually am constantly moving when playing. I'm always on the move, can't sit still or I'll run the risk of getting sniped.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 14, 2010)

Sniped... really? I've only been sniped once so far.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2010)

basch71 said:


> You know, I never had this problem and I usually am constantly moving when playing. I'm always on the move, can't sit still or I'll run the risk of getting sniped.



that doesn't mean someone can't pop up from ur left or right or behind u  while ur moving.  if ur running around i guess it's different, but if ur just walking , u won't hear other people walking up behind u.

people aren't sniping alot right now.


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2010)

Heh. I once knifed this guy, well thought, but he then shot me. In the Kill Cam, my knife floated past him.


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> To those experiencing lag and/or frame rate issues on the PS3:


----------



## Gecka (Nov 14, 2010)

Fucking search on nuketown 3 times in a row

i quit after the 3rd time, shit got boring

went 9-0 in the second game


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

does jetpack gorilla need to choke a bitch? 


that's why i never aim to win


----------



## Newton (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm out for tonight

GGs guys


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry guys, I had to jump off for the night.

Had fun killing zombies. We should do it again soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2010)

who is kuya matt?


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2010)

Khris said:


> who is kuya matt?



Naked Snacks! 

---

I keep getting disconnected from the party after every game. It's getting frustrating.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2010)

Now that makes sense. No wonder my games are laggy. But I want a real fix. I don't feel like deleting my friendlist. Naked you on the ps3 right. I don't think I've added you. I'll add you tomorrow. 

Anyway, even though I said I wouldn't be playing until a fix. My nephew asked me to play with him. Surprisingly enough, my connection was much better. Finally got the G11 on my own account. I love it. Got 3 Attack dogs in TDM out of the 8 TDM matches I did together with by bro. There were some really crappy players though. Them dogs do some serious damage. I got one in Firing range and I LMAO cause it reminded me of my youth. Dogs were chasing them down and they were searching for higher ground hahahah. Climbing up ladders and what not. I was like, I know how you feel bra.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Naked Snacks!
> 
> ---
> 
> I keep getting disconnected from the party after every game. It's getting frustrating.



nice to meet ya bro


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2010)

Good games guys, as usual Zombie mode was fun, then hop on multiplayer and get bored out of my mind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2010)

gotta try zombie mode with you as well..

keep getting raped with fal, i wanna play with it so bad though


----------



## Naked (Nov 14, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Now that makes sense. No wonder my games are laggy. But I want a real fix. I don't feel like deleting my friendlist. Naked you on the ps3 right. I don't think I've added you. I'll add you tomorrow.



Alright, gonna make my games even more laggy. Jk. 
See ya then.



Khris said:


> nice to meet ya bro



Yeah, you too.


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2010)

M16 >     G11


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Good games guys, as usual Zombie mode was fun, then hop on multiplayer and get bored out of my mind.


That's what we're for Ben. MP on my own is boring. Together with you guys or my rl friends it's fun. I love that they added online co-up. Now if no ones online, I can just go play with my bro.

@Naked Snacks, everything to get an edge on you 

@Eki, you crazy. m16 sucks compared to the G11. Besides G11 sound effect rocks. It's like you're shooting a bazooka.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2010)

We should just have private matches and have fun on our own.


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

Eki said:


> M16 >     G11



From a technical stand point, a G11 (~306.25) does more damage per second than an M16 (~300), but it's all preference I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> We should just have private matches and have fun on our own.



or do combat training on easy.. and have sadistic enjoyment


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2010)

Good game Haohmaru, we did decent in Zombie mode but our whole team never really had a good strategy.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rgYoOwDGSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 15, 2010)

wow that was awesome


----------



## Newton (Nov 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Good game Haohmaru, we did decent in Zombie mode but our whole team never really had a good strategy.



I am the only one of us with strategy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2010)

Texting while playing the game isn't strategy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rgYoOwDGSU[/YOUTUBE]



lol.. that must've been fun.. though i think he got kinda lucky... the respawn in this game won't help anyone who's trying this stuff... 

but with no fire shot.. thats the impressive part.. well, kinda...


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 15, 2010)

This lag is killing everytime I tried to party up with NF I would get booted. I am waiting for the fix. 
Naked snacks I am pretty sure Ghost pro makes you invisible to every killstreak.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2010)

Played this a little over my friends house, love that there's now online co-op.

However, is anyone else kinda pissed that the makarov is more powerful than the 1911? It's kind of retarded.


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> This lag is killing everytime I tried to party up with NF I would get booted. I am waiting for the fix.
> Naked snacks I am pretty sure Ghost pro makes you invisible to every killstreak.



Unless they changed it from the last time I tried to take down a chopper gunner, it doesn't.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2010)

Newton said:


> I am the only one of us with strategy



Psh, I'm the one who's made it to level 22 son.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rgYoOwDGSU[/YOUTUBE]



That was epic


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rgYoOwDGSU[/YOUTUBE]


I would never in my life do that. Unless it's you guys or my rl friends.


Violent-nin said:


> Good game Haohmaru, we did decent in Zombie mode but our whole team never really had a good strategy.


Lol, that was my older bro playing (3 people playing on the same account). He hardly ever plays the game, so he's not all that good. I was long asleep by then. Which level did you guys reach?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I would never in my life do that. Unless it's you guys or my rl friends.
> 
> Lol, that was my older bro playing. He hardly ever plays the game, so he's not all that good. I was long asleep by then. Which level did you guys reach?



I think it was 16. Check your leaderboards for the first zombie map, whatever the highest is at, is where we reached. 

Oh, lol I thought it was you.

I reached level 21 the game after with four random people, we would of broke my record of 22 if some retard had not run out alone and basically got us killed in the process of trying to save him so he didn't lose his weapons.


----------



## Red (Nov 15, 2010)

Got the game on launch, I haven't had time to properly sit down and play it yet. Love the action movie feel to it but the lack of single player co-op is disappointing. 

I'm new to CoD franchise but is the multiplayer game supposed to be this unpolished? I'm talking about the graphics, I have mine for the 360 and it looks crude. I turned it on expecting something like the single player but what I got was reduced graphics and a shorter life bar.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I think it was 16. Check your leaderboards for the first zombie map, whatever the highest is at, is where we reached.
> 
> Oh, lol I thought it was you.
> 
> I reached level 21 the game after with four random people, we would of broke my record of 22 if some retard had not run out alone and basically got us killed in the process of trying to save him so he didn't lose his weapons.


Hehe well level 16 isn't bad for someone who never played the game before. I think it's first time for him playing BO. I'll do some zombies today. But first some MP.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2010)

I will jump on for some zombies tonight if Nin and Newton join in.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 15, 2010)

I still think MW2 is somewhat better than it; online anyways.


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone on PS3 wanna hop on and beat Onmi's Zombie record?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 15, 2010)

Red said:


> Got the game on launch, I haven't had time to properly sit down and play it yet. Love the action movie feel to it but the lack of single player co-op is disappointing.
> 
> I'm new to CoD franchise but is the multiplayer game supposed to be this unpolished? I'm talking about the graphics, I have mine for the 360 and it looks crude. I turned it on expecting something like the single player but what I got was reduced graphics and a shorter life bar.



red-o-kun

360 or ps3?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

online now..


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> online now..



Likewise


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 15, 2010)

Ima go on it tonight.

If you motherfuckers like loosing then be on my team, we gonna get raped biatches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2010)

my ps3 froze


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Hehe well level 16 isn't bad for someone who never played the game before. I think it's first time for him playing BO. I'll do some zombies today. But first some MP.



Hehe he died a few times, good thing I'm clutch.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2010)

I love how I go to "locale search only" and the previous four games have all lagged out.

not even in the mood anymore.


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

For anyone that didn't know, Den Kirson already has his site updated for Black Ops.


----------



## Theaww (Nov 15, 2010)

I told you guys i would post so there


----------



## Newton (Nov 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Texting while playing the game isn't strategy.





That remind me, I have to neg you 


Lol just got home, I'm up for anything. anyone playing?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2010)

Can't wait to receive that neg. 

I will be on in an hour. Hope to see everyone on by then.


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

Newton said:


> That remind me, I have to neg you
> 
> 
> Lol just got home, I'm up for anything. anyone playing?



Omni and I are on right now.


----------



## Arsecynic (Nov 15, 2010)

Ohh. My. God. The stoner63..........


----------



## Newton (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be on in a bit


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2010)

I guess I'll play with you guys for a bit, whats ur PSNid?


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I guess I'll play with you guys for a bit, whats ur PSNid?





That's all of the PS3 crew.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd like to join


----------



## Gecka (Nov 15, 2010)

Are the servers down for yall?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2010)

at this point I may as well just play zombies until they fix the server issues.


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2010)

fucking retarded lag pissing me off. And all everyone picks is fucking Nuketown. Im so tired of that map :/


----------



## Newton (Nov 15, 2010)

my psn is Crixpack

add me everyone


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

If you guys are too lazy to click the link, my PSN ID is Kuya_Matt.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 15, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> If you guys are too lazy to click the link, my PSN ID is Kuya_Matt.



Your list is full


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Your list is full



Try now                .


----------



## Theaww (Nov 15, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Are the servers down for yall?



That must have been the problem we were having

Im gonna get on and play zombies


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2010)

better get an update


----------



## Naked (Nov 15, 2010)

PS3 version is completely fine.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2010)

How Ironic haha. Was just about to add you nakedsnacks. Then I saw your inv. I'm playing some demo now, but I'll be off in a bit. Need to get up early tomorrow. 
BTW someone is using NF tags as well, but man do they suck haha. ||NF|| this is their tag.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2010)

So is it zombie time or what?


----------



## Newton (Nov 15, 2010)

How many people do we have? more than 4?


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2010)

Server is back up :33


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 15, 2010)

is there a good combination of contracts to play, so u can do more than one contract at a time?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 15, 2010)

contracts change every so often. you can tell just by looking at them which work with others.


----------



## Newton (Nov 15, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

we were going so good too


----------



## Gecka (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, having a red bar is kinda

well

fffffffuuuuuuu


----------



## Newton (Nov 16, 2010)

later guys


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2010)

on a scale of one to ten, how funny is it to have a penis as a playercard?


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2010)

I was playing in the prestige gametype and this one guy had a hand fingering a butt hole for a playercard. The hole room was laughing and shit


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

my card looks like barragan from bleach.

i saw a card with a horse fucking a gorilla


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

Epic games Crix, Matt and Brandon. That's easily the most fun I had on Black Ops, we have to play together more often.


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2010)

I made one with a raptor sexing a pig, but changed it due to boredom


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2010)

I see quite a few swastikas as emblems.


My emblem is pretty ballah, though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

i tell u what's more fun than blowing people up with the RC, is making them run around the map a while b4 u blow them up, lol, dance pig!


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 16, 2010)

More fixes on the way here there are for ps3:


*Spoiler*: __ 



IN PROGRESS
- Improved matchmaking to find matches faster
- Improved match and host selection; will result in much better networking conditions for all games (a.k.a., decreased lag)
- Weekly and Monthly leaderboards stats reporting incorrectly for kills, deaths and assists (All Time leaderboard not affected by this)
- Additional improvements to party system
? Improved matchmaking to find matches significantly faster
? Improved matchmaking to ensure that players are more effectively matched to games with the best networking conditions
? Improved host selection to ensure that the best host is always selected in the pre-game lobby
? Improved party system to ensure that parties don?t get broken apart
? Disable ability to join Private Match, Combat Training and Theater lobbies when searching for Player Match games
? Server-side and game-side changes to decrease the amount of failed Film uploads
? Weekly and Monthly leaderboards will now track all kills, deaths and assists properly (All Time leaderboards were not affected by this)
? Prevention of Combat Training stats getting crossed with Player Match stats under rare conditions
? Prevention of killstreak selection getting disabled in Combat Training under rare conditions
? Prevention of Valkyrie rocket exploding upon release under rare conditions
? Prevention of Gunship failing to give player full control under rare conditions
? Prevention of temporary loss of functionality when a button was being held down at the point of a disconnect
? Additional fine-tuning of audio levels and ranges for footsteps and gunfire
? Additional fine-tuning of audio levels for bomb plants/defuses
? Additional online security enhancements
? Array: Added collision to prevent players from partially clipping into a tree
? Launch: Added collision to prevent players from strafe jumping onto an invisible ledge at the base of the rocket near B3
? Summit: Added collision to prevent players from jumping to a location outside of the map boundary when in Custom Games where player speed is maxed out
? Havana: Added collision to prevent players from jumping onto an invisible ledge above a doorway at C2
? Nuketown: Adjusted a spawn point that would spawn players on top of a mannequin?s head when that mannequin was randomly spawned in that location
? Disable ability to vote for a previous map twice in a row
? Optimization to prevent friends list from spamming user while in game ? will improve game performance for users with large numbers of friends
Regards,
-JD


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm glad there tuning the footsteps. I still wish they worked on bullet detection. More and more people are noticing this problem other than just us on this forum. I went into 3 different lobbies in a row and each of them had people talking about their bullets not being detected.

BTW what is your guys take on sniper rifles. To me they are horrible just because of the sway in the gun. There are probably almost a 100 topics coming in per day on the Black Ops forums about fixing the sniping in this game. They really need to remove the patch.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> BTW what is your guys take on sniper rifles. To me *they are horrible just because of the sway in the gun*. There are probably almost a 100 topics coming in per day on the Black Ops forums about fixing the sniping in this game. They really need to remove the patch.



Thats why you hold your breath, they are LONG RANGE guns you aren't meant to use them up close.

People are wining because they can't quick scope anymore and have to use them the way there supposed to be used. LONG. RANGE.



On a different topic: Has anyone got Hacker Pro yet?
If not, do so. It's awesome, you can steal someones care package and leave a explosive dummy crate at it's place (they can't tell the difference). Any enemy that tries to pick it up get blown up and count as care package kills.
You can also turn any turrets and equipment to your side, and they don't disappear when you die.
And it masks you from motion sensors.

That's allot of bonuses of one perk.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

thing about hit detection is, i see the killcams where i shot people and none of the bullets hit them, which is so wrong.  not only that, the person who killed me seemed to be a lot closer to me then i saw them from my perspective. whats up with that?


----------



## Red (Nov 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> red-o-kun
> 
> 360 or ps3?


360. You 360 or Ps3?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2010)

watch gecka cry tears of joy.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2010)

Well he _is_ a little faggit, after all.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 16, 2010)

WTF is that shit? I can't accept people's invite. o_O

Some, of course, i can join, but others. =|


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2010)

It's cause you're a nazi.

**


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Thats why you hold your breath, they are LONG RANGE guns you aren't meant to use them up close.
> 
> People are wining because they can't quick scope anymore and have to use them the way there supposed to be used. LONG. RANGE.
> 
> ...




This is a video game, nothing is supposed to be really realistic. Tell me, how many times have you died to somebody sniping? I honestly probably died once from somebody sniping over the past week. They put so much sway into the sniper rifles that its beyond shit. Hell I barely ever quickscoped in MW2 but even camping and trying to move the scope is shit in this game.
MW2 had made it easy for sniping cause of SOH Pro but in COD4 it was real pro sniping without quickly zooming in. THey need to move it back to that.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> This is a video game, nothing is supposed to be really realistic. Tell me, how many times have you died to somebody sniping? I honestly probably died once from somebody sniping over the past week. They put so much sway into the sniper rifles that its beyond shit. Hell I barely ever quickscoped in MW2 but even camping and trying to move the scope is shit in this game.
> MW2 had made it easy for sniping cause of SOH Pro but in COD4 it was real pro sniping without quickly zooming in. THey need to move it back to that.


Slap a ACOG on your sniper and get the shit rocking.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 16, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> It's cause you're a nazi.
> 
> **



oh. I thought that was a secret. D=

and LMAO: just owned my friends in Gun Game with a 1 bar connection. And they are much better than me.

They were so pissed.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 16, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Slap a ACOG on your sniper and get the shit rocking.



How is Acog sniping? Only tried regular sniping so far its okay but the L96 is pretty good.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 16, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> How is Acog sniping? Only tried regular sniping so far its okay but the L96 is pretty good.


I tried the ACOG on WA2000 and it was really good.

I'll stick to my Commando and FAL t y


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2010)

Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Skylit (Nov 16, 2010)

Still smexing the Enfield; I can't become friends with the other weapons.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2010)

FAMAS, M14, FAL, AK, Commando > Enfield.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 16, 2010)

And I still love the Enfield, wap wap.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2010)

headset just arrived, can't wait to try them out this saturday.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2010)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) stop being employed.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Epic games Crix, Matt and Brandon. That's easily the most fun I had on Black Ops, we have to play together more often.



Yeah, playing on "Five" was hilarious. 
It's hard to take the games seriously when I'm playing with you guys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yeah, playing on "Five" was hilarious.
> It's hard to take the games seriously when I'm playing with you guys.



You and your trolling ways. 

Yeah man those games were such jokes/so much fun. 

Ready for round 2 today?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2010)

NUKE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!

(yes, I actually yell this every time I get to play it. Or see it.)


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You and your trolling ways.
> 
> Yeah man those games were such jokes/so much fun.
> 
> Ready for round 2 today?



Yeah, sure. As soon as everyone else gets on.

I kinda felt bad for leaving Proxy out of the fun last night. 
If he gets on, I'll let him take my spot.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 16, 2010)

Were playing today


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

enfield is worse than a hard shit.

how's the fal btw? i just opened it, should i change my famas or keep doing famas challenges for xp?  famas is crap at long range.

headset is useless in this game, can't hear anything important.  you can really play this game on mute, not lose anything. and _i'm a sound whore_.

ugh, and  nuketown, action packed, but quit voting for it every game, ffs


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 16, 2010)

Borrowed this from a friend, so let me know when you guys are on and I'll join you.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Borrowed this from a friend, so let me know when you guys are on and I'll join you.



Are you not going to buy it yourself Koppa?


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Are you not going to buy it yourself Koppa?



Well, I liked it a lot, so my roommate is going to go pick up a copy of our own haha. Until then my friend said I could keep his copy, I lent him MW2.


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 16, 2010)

I have probably got 10 kills with a Sniper rifle and i haven't been using it that often, i just think there ain't the large maps for a sniper class to be any use. I will probably only use snipers for domination games.


----------



## Newton (Nov 16, 2010)

I thoroughly regret buying mine

(damn you Nin and BH )


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

Newton said:


> I thoroughly regret buying mine
> 
> (damn you Nin and BH )



I'm truly sorry. 

At least we have zombie mode fun? :33


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 16, 2010)

It was worth the buy guys. Just give it time. 

Zombie trolling tonight.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> It was worth the buy guys. Just give it time.
> 
> Zombie trolling tonight.


I'm ready when you guys are.

Btw, I put up a 30 second clip on my file share of me stylin' on you, Onmi, and Khris.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 16, 2010)

Newton said:


> I thoroughly regret buying mine
> 
> (damn you Nin and BH )



I'm kind of feeling the same thing now.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'm ready when you guys are.
> 
> Btw, I put up a 30 second clip on my file share of me stylin' on you, Onmi, and Khris.







i have been in your party for 10 minutes.. wth man?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I'm kind of feeling the same thing now.....



wth, u miss the tube fest and hack and slash that was mw2? i don't miss that shit, this game has a different set of problems, but it's way more manageable.


----------



## Newton (Nov 16, 2010)

He just mad cuz he got styled on last night


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 16, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> wth, u miss the tube fest and hack and slash that was mw2? i don't miss that shit, this game has a different set of problems, but it's way more manageable.



yea but i wish there was a perk to manage against enemy air support. I got spawn killed 7 times in a match because there was not enough time to hide from the gunner.
Hopefully though the patch update will help fix some of the bullet detection issues.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> yea but i wish there was a perk to manage against enemy air support. I got spawn killed 7 times in a match because there was not enough time to hide from the gunner.
> Hopefully though the patch update will help fix some of the bullet detection issues.



yeah, i have the same complaint.  i have a ghost class with strela 3, still got killed buncha times just trying to lock on.  happens alot actually.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Khris said:


> i have been in your party for 10 minutes.. wth man?



Lol, sorry. I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

so people say hardline pro can be abused, any opinions? also where's the list of perk challenges?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> NUKE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!
> 
> (yes, I actually yell this every time I get to play it. Or see it.)


He really does



FapperWocky said:


> enfield is worse than a hard shit.
> 
> how's the fal btw? i just opened it, should i change my famas or keep doing famas challenges for xp?  famas is crap at long range.
> 
> ...


FAL is the third best assault rifle imo

Aug>Famas>FAL

FAL is fucking amazing, low recoil and high damage, best semi-auto.

M14 w/ grip is the only contender


----------



## Gecka (Nov 16, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> so people say hardline pro can be abused, any opinions? also where's the list of perk challenges?



Yeah, a whole team can run hardline, sam turret, care package, and sentry gun, and use hardline pro to change the killstreaks out for different ones

shit is fucking broken


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 16, 2010)

Good games so far, Kuya, Kris. We've been raping.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Yeah, a whole team can run hardline, sam turret, care package, and sentry gun, and use hardline pro to change the killstreaks out for different ones
> 
> shit is fucking broken



i guess they'll have to nerf hardline pro, that shit would be unstoppable.  having said that, i fully expect to encounter it by all asshats later when i log in.

u really only need one guy with that hardline pro on ur team, throw him all ur crates


----------



## Gecka (Nov 16, 2010)

already ran into it once


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

some dudes i played against last night did that, i just found out.  the replay showed the dude with 110 kills, lemme see if i'm on utube


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Good games so far, Kuya, Kris. We've been raping.



Yeah, except for that last one.


----------



## Newton (Nov 16, 2010)

oh yay, everytime I try to get a game, it just puts me in a lobby with myself and says "waiting for 5 more players"

awesome


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yeah, except for that last one.



lol, we really made it back this round.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

I got fuckin' disconnected again.

When do you think they're going to fix this shit?


----------



## Newton (Nov 16, 2010)

I think I'm gonna play mw2 lol, that last game that ended with just getting disconnected was 

message me if you guys are gonna do zombies


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Newton said:


> I think I'm gonna play mw2 lol, that last game that ended with just getting disconnected was
> 
> message me if you guys are gonna do zombies



Probably when Onmi gets back from where ever he is.


----------



## Newton (Nov 16, 2010)

he's selling drugs atm, so he'll be back in a bit


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I got fuckin' disconnected again.
> 
> When do you think they're going to fix this shit?



maybe this week I hope. Coding takes awhile from what I heard.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

It's impossible to play Multiplayer with a full friends list. 

I guess it's zombies only until they get this fixed.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry guys, got disconnected again.

Edit: How many people can play zombies?


----------



## Newton (Nov 16, 2010)

4 **


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, who wants to play right now?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 16, 2010)

As soon as I'm done coding a program for school I will get on.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

So me and Brandon. You in Crix?


----------



## Newton (Nov 16, 2010)

sure **


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll be on in a bit, just have to finish some work. 30 minutes tops.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll head on in a sec, just got back from selling drugs to kids going out to eat.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll head on in a sec, just got back from selling drugs to kids going out to eat.



WB, let's get some Zombie matches going.

---

I'm thinking about switching my button layout from tactical to default because drop-shotting got nerfed and the knife is over powered.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2010)

I've always been a default control scheme person, except for fighting games, but not many.

----

Anyone of team NF get online for zombies.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 16, 2010)

What are yall's thoughts on the Skorpion?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2010)

ugly with surprisingly little recoil.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 16, 2010)

I think if Extended mags + rapid fire was allowed, it'd be more overused than the ak-74


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 16, 2010)

I got 177 kills today in Nuketown demolition. I fucking raped. Like 4 gunships (2 in the last round). G11 <3 I saved it on theater mode. Me and a good friend were killing the whole team by ourselves. UAV>NAPALMSTRIKE>GUNSHIP = WIN 

Almost made a perfect round when I joined you guys in Havana (I love that map for TDM). Someone killed me while I was raping with my Gunship :S. 15-1 and the score was already around 3000. The G11 really does miracles.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

since killstreaks don't stack, there's no point in listing ur ks setup


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 16, 2010)

Point.. that was the killstreak rewards I was using. Wasn't trying to make a point. Well actually I was. Being that Napalmstrike and Gunship are amazing in Nuketown.


----------



## Naked (Nov 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> What are yall's thoughts on the Skorpion?



Most powerful SMG with the least range.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 16, 2010)

Hard to decide between the blackbird and napalm strike...

UAV, sam turret, and napalm is always reliable

but hot damn does the blackbird rape shit


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 17, 2010)

Kuya, Onmi, what were you guys saying about Toronto? I couldn't hear too well, but I'm wondering, since I'm actually in Buffalo lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Kuya, Onmi, what were you guys saying about Toronto? I couldn't hear too well, but I'm wondering, since I'm actually in Buffalo lol.



You don't have a mic?

Well I'm from Toronto so Kuya was asking me general questions about Canada. I was talking about Toronto sports teams, the fans and general things about Toronto.

My current mic is shit because my old one broke (somehow).

Good games Koppa. I actually did good in those TDM matches, but it's probably because I stopped sprinting around the map like Usain Bolt (what I love to do), so people couldn't spawn right up my ass like usual.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You don't have a mic?
> 
> Well I'm from Toronto so Kuya was asking me general questions about Canada. I was talking about Toronto sports teams, the fans and general things about Toronto.
> 
> ...



Yeah, good games to you as well, being in a party is a hell of a lot more fun.

And I still run around a lot, but I check my back pretty often. The spawns get pretty ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Yeah, good games to you as well, being in a party is a hell of a lot more fun.
> 
> And I still run around a lot, but I check my back pretty often. The spawns get pretty ridiculous sometimes.



Sometimes when I'm running through a building I'll throw a grenade and have it bounce off a wall in front of me and land behind me, 8/10 times it's gotten me a kill.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 17, 2010)

I keep tomahawking little camping whores in that same window in Hanoi.  I'm gonna have a goddamn montage of clips by the end of the week.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah, there's some spots where u can just throw a grenade or what have u, like that camping window, and u'll definitely kill somebody, no need to look first


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2010)

Domination on WMD = I won't even bother approaching B. There are like four solid camping spots overlooking that point and you'll always get picked off by the guys who go for kills instead of cap objectives. I also think I'll use a sniper on that map.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2010)

G11 user; ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

re: skorpion; why would you use anything other than the AK74u? Maybe the MP5k and Kiparis (from what I've seen, stat-wise it beats the AK-74u in everything but damage, though considering it has a higher RoF...


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2010)

People that complain about weapons are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). It's not like you're noobtubing. 
I use the Kiparis in my ghost class. Aside from the damage I really like it.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2010)

Burst-weapon user = insta-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol, burst people actually have to aim right the first time, instead of holding the trigger and aiming randomly. Good job nub.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess there was a lot of homolust when you two played Modern Warfare 2 together on the PS3?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2010)

I never played with him?

And lolno, burst weapon is no skill, as you don't even have to worry about recoil or controlling your fire.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 17, 2010)

This dude just went 96/14 


Epic.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2010)

What the hell... I spawn in a random game, got killed immediatly by an AK. The fuck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> This dude just went 96/14
> 
> 
> Epic.



hardline cheat? i haven't seen too many people rack up too huge kills without it.
unless they ignore the objective completely



Hangat?r said:


> What the hell... I spawn in a random game, got killed immediatly by an AK. The fuck.



i spawned in fire 2x already, died one of the times, the other i stood frozen till the fire left.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> What the hell... I spawn in a random game, got killed immediatly by an AK. The fuck.



Welcome to Black Ops, where spawning into the line of fire is a common thing.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2010)

Radiation is such a blegh map, especially on objective-based games.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 17, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> hardline cheat? i haven't seen too many people rack up too huge kills without it.
> unless they ignore the objective completely


HQ on Nuketown, 2 chopper gunner + 3 rolling thunder

Guy was sick, no glitch


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't get on yesterday. Got stuck finishing a programming assignment. 

Zombies are going down tonight.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 17, 2010)

Havent been on since Sunday, hoping my job workload lighten ups for some playing time soon.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sorry I couldn't get on yesterday. Got stuck finishing a programming assignment.
> 
> Zombies are going down tonight.



Newton's goofy ass didn't show up either, it was me, Matt and Merc, then Merc left and Koppachino joined. Never had four people. Me, Matt and Merc made it to round 23 on one of the classic zombie maps.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Newton's goofy ass didn't show up either, it was me, Matt and Merc, then Merc left and Koppachino joined. Never had four people. Me, Matt and Merc made it to round 23 on one of the classic zombie maps.



Somebody needs to file share me those classic maps.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sorry I couldn't get on yesterday. Got stuck finishing a programming assignment.
> 
> Zombies are going down tonight.



Programming 



Violent-nin said:


> Newton's goofy ass didn't show up either, it was me, Matt and Merc, then Merc left and Koppachino joined. Never had four people. Me, Matt and Merc made it to round 23 on one of the classic zombie maps.



That was good, last night. Hopefully we'll be able to get further next time.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 17, 2010)

Just got dogs in a random care package(without hacker) and increased my kills by 9. 
:ho

Today is a good day.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 17, 2010)

I prestige and used pistol only on HC TD and S&D until I unlocked the mini AK..

Quite something.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 17, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Programming
> 
> 
> 
> That was good, last night. Hopefully we'll be able to get further next time.



Had to make a hangman game. It was so much fun spending hours to find out my mistake was so simple. 

I wish I could get far in zombie mode. But NS! always be trolling.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> What the hell... I spawn in a random game, got killed immediatly by an AK. The fuck.


this happens every game at least three times (sometimes I spawn or someone spawns in my line of fire). Just the other game as I was about to pick up my care package, someone spawns in front of me not even 10 feet away... I mean who else other than a teammate spawns exactly where I happen to be looking immediately beside me? yeah... It's worse on some maps, Nuketown/Launch, and Hanoi of all places.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Had to make a hangman game. It was so much fun spending hours to find out my mistake was so simple.
> 
> I wish I could get far in zombie mode. But NS! always be trolling.



We played in one of the old maps, I believe. I'll be on later, if you want to play.

That's pretty cool. What language and what was the error?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2010)

Just prestiged and got to level 23 or something in like a hour and a half or 2 hours. First thing I did was buy Gunship and Napalm killstreak. I played 3 demo games in nuketown and had like 100 kills every round. Never have I leveled up that fast lol. I really mis my G11 but it's fun to try out the other guns again. Does any ever use the shotgun? I sometimes see people use shotguns in nuketown but other than that map I've never seen shotgun users. Too bad because shotguns were such a big part of kickass in MW2


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2010)

Shooting Range (I think) is another great shottie map.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 17, 2010)

Proxy said:


> That's pretty cool. What language and what was the error?



I'm working in basic C. Was having trouble with my character arrays. Had to switch the guessed letter into the word being guessed. Couldn't figure out the loop for a while. 

@Haohmaru
I have a set up with the SPAS 12. I use Steady Aim and Marathon and rack up the kills with it.


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Had to make a hangman game. It was so much fun spending hours to find out my mistake was so simple.
> 
> I wish I could get far in zombie mode. *But NS! always be trolling.*



Pssh, not like I'm the only one. 

---

Sorry for leaving so suddenly last night, Onmi and Koppa. I had to go. Play with you guys later tonight.


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 17, 2010)

haven't gotten black ops yet due to this addition of my man-cave. Picked it up a few days ago.

60inches of HD (crappy cell phone pic). Black ops coming next


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't play well on my sixty-five inch, not sure why.


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I don't play well on my sixty-five inch, not sure why.



Because it takes longer to shift your eyes from place to place on a larger television.
I have the same problem with my TV. It's better to play FPSs on a smaller TV or a computer monitor if you can get one.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 17, 2010)

AK47 Reflex pek


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 17, 2010)

GOD DAMN THESE COP COINS.


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone on Team NF wanna get together and play?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm at the movies probably be on in like 2 hours.


----------



## Newton (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm free from now til about 10:30 or 11

so if you guys are playing zombies before than time lemme know


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 17, 2010)

I suck at zombies.
Like, I'll try to revive you & die.


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll get on once Onmi gets back from selling drugs the movies.

And Crix, where were you last night? I thought you said you'd be back to play?


----------



## Newton (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah I thought I would have finished my report, but I had misunderstood some instructions and had to redo a part of it, so didn't get time to come on and say anything

sorry lol


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Newton said:


> Yeah I thought, I would have finished my report, but I had misunderstood some instructions and had top redo a part of it, so didn't get time to come on and say anything
> 
> sorry lol



Same kind of thing happened with Brandon. Onmi and I were waiting for you two, but we just decided to play without you guys.


----------



## Newton (Nov 17, 2010)

lol you should never wait on me

just go ahead and I'll fall in whenever i get on lol

Nin should know that by now


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone that tried to play with me and invite me the past few days sorry for not joining, my brother is the one playing on my account at the moment most of the time since I have exams, I can't get on as frequently until next week.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a 48inch tv downstairs, but I never play on it, cause it takes more time to look everywhere. I'd rather play it on my 34 inch. 


Yakuza said:


> HQ on Nuketown, 2 chopper gunner + 3 rolling thunder
> 
> Guy was sick, no glitch


I thought with some guy, you meant yourself. Getting kills in Nuketown is incredibly easy on objective based games. I've gotten over 100kills multiple times. My highscore there is 177 kills, which I never got in MW2. Gunship, chopper gunner is broken in Nuketown. There's just no running away from it. Especially gunship, since you can actually steer the thing yourself.

BTW, gun game in Nuketown is hilarious.


@Crix, does that mean you've given up on this game?


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Crix hates multiplayer, but he'll play Zombies.


----------



## Newton (Nov 17, 2010)

I've given up on the multiplayer for a while now

I seriously can't enjoy it for some reason. I'll just go on, play 2 games, and either get too bored or frustrated to play anymore. I played mw2 and mw1 today, and I still enjoy both way more, can't say why.

I'll only really be playing zombies and some wagers sometimes, and maybe the odd multiplayer game if everyone else is on


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't hate it anymore, because I don't have that much trouble with host migration. But it's like I've become used to not hitting someone when I'm supposed to lol. It doesn't bother me that much anymore. I know the hit detection is shit, so I just spray bullets over the entire body. I hardly focus on one point anymore when I shoot.

btw that gungame match video you have was funny. You shot that guy at least 2 times with the sniper, but no hit detection.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm heading on now guys.

Its....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNPBeN8UKRI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Who else has CoD4? 
I wanna play some of that later.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm here and ready for killing some zombies.


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Same             .


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have COD 4. I've played every Call of Duty game but I only own, COD2, MW2 and Black Ops, COD2 still being my favorite of the series.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm still on as well. Might be on for another hour or so.


----------



## Newton (Nov 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> btw that gungame match video you have was funny. You shot that guy at least 2 times with the sniper, but no hit detection.



I know right 

I raged so much after that, cuz u know how gun game always has you hyped up lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

Newton said:


> I know right
> 
> I raged so much after that, cuz u know how gun game always has you hyped up lol



Stop talking and get the fuck online!


----------



## Newton (Nov 17, 2010)

btw how do i upload the clip, I try but when I go to the call of duty site is says I have no videos

I can't play tonight guys, its getting too late, tomorrow maybe, weekend definitely


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 17, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Who else has CoD4?
> I wanna play some of that later.



i've got it lying around somewhere...see if I can find it tomorrow


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

I hate you Crix/Newton/I can't remember your older name.


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Newton said:


> btw how do i upload the clip, I try but when I go to the call of duty site is says I have no videos
> 
> I can't play tonight guys, its getting too late, tomorrow maybe, weekend definitely



It has to be under 30 seconds and you have to press "Render Clip" to upload the video.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I hate you Crix/Newton/I can't remember your older name.



Susano 

So we teaming up or what?


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Susano
> 
> So we teaming up or what?



Yeah, who else is on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh yeah.

You were in TDM and I'm playing Zombies, so I figure you were doing that.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 17, 2010)

I was waiting for an invite fool.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 17, 2010)

the commando is meh

good accuracy, but too low of a firerate to compete with the other guns of the game

looks like the AUG will forever be my waifu


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> the commando is meh
> 
> good accuracy, but too low of a firerate to compete with the other guns of the game
> 
> looks like the AUG will forever be my waifu



They have the same fire rate/base damage.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2010)

Someone tell me their experience with the PC version.


----------



## Newton (Nov 17, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It has to be under 30 seconds and you have to press "Render Clip" to upload the video.



yeah i did all of that

I followed all of the instructions or whatever, but its not there on the cod site (I linked my account fine and everything)


Oh whatever Nin, Its you who's always out til 1am having sex with hookers and circumcising unsuspecting jehovah witnesses and god knows what else, and you expect us to just sit here on our asses and wait til you get back to play.

well not me

row row fight the power


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2010)

^Hahahahaha


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 17, 2010)

Get your asses online NS! and Newton. 

Nin actually showed up.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 17, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> They have the same fire rate/base damage.



AUG fires at 937.5 RPM
The Commando fires at 750 RPM

The Commando has a damage of 40-30

and the AUG at 35-25

Sooooooooo

yeah

you're full of shit


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2010)

>mfw I turn around and, startled, see a zombie in my face for the first time

... oh they lack a "scared shitless" emote here.


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Get your asses online NS! and Newton.
> 
> Nin actually showed up.



I'm on right now.



Gecka said:


> AUG fires at 937.5 RPM
> The Commando fires at 750 RPM
> 
> The Commando has a damage of 40-30
> ...



I got the AUG and the AK47's stats mixed up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

Newton can talk all the shit he wants, fact he is I'm still far better looking than him. 

Me:


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2010)

Ben Asshat? That is not a compliment. But he does get Liv Tyler at the end of that film which was and is awesome.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2010)

Who's this Ben person people keep referring to? :S


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2010)

you just posted a picture of ben affleck -_-


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2010)

I think your seeing things sir. 

This "Ben Affleck" sounds like a interesting fellow. 

-------

Loving the spawning system. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oVz0_VUMMs&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gene (Nov 18, 2010)

Newton said:


> yeah i did all of that
> 
> I followed all of the instructions or whatever, but its not there on the cod site (I linked my account fine and everything)


Give it a day. It takes a while for it to appear on the site.


----------



## Gene (Nov 18, 2010)

Yup. The 360 and PS3 updates have gone live.

Here's a list of them again for those who haven't seem 'em.


----------



## Newton (Nov 18, 2010)

Gene said:


> Give it a day. It takes a while for it to appear on the site.



its been 3 days 

I'll redo it or something


----------



## Gecka (Nov 18, 2010)

Holy shit, footsteps


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Holy shit, footsteps



Gotta get the ninja perk out now then


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Holy shit, footsteps



Fuck, Ninja or Hacker?


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I thought with some guy, you meant yourself. Getting kills in Nuketown is incredibly easy on objective based games. I've gotten over 100kills multiple times. My highscore there is 177 kills, which I never got in MW2. Gunship, chopper gunner is broken in Nuketown. There's just no running away from it. Especially gunship, since you can actually steer the thing yourself.


No, I play HQ when my bro in law is online and his clan is on... They do objectives, pretty much dont give a shit about k/d ratio, all they want is that 250/0 win, which they get most of the time.

This is the highest anyone I've played with had in terms of kill, second highest  was no more than 60 kills.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

G11 is OP, for sure. Using it right now and raping the bajeebus out of everyone. It would've been more balanced if it didn't start out with like twice the ammo of any other AR.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 18, 2010)

*Prestige 1*


*Prestige 2*


*Prestige 3*


*Prestige 4*


*Prestige 5*


*Prestige 6*


*Prestige 7*


*Prestige 8*


*Prestige 9*


*Prestige 10*​


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 18, 2010)

*Prestige 11*


*Prestige 12*


*Prestige 13*


*Prestige 14*


*Prestige 15*​


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

Holy shit, those are bad ass.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 18, 2010)

Love the 3, 7, 11, 14 & 15.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

2, 3, 7, 9, and 13 for me


----------



## Daedus (Nov 18, 2010)

Why do folk play anything but Ground War?  Easily my favorite match type.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2010)

Them prestige emblems look pretty rad. 

Lol @hangatyr. I guess you're the gayest of all now.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

Nope, pretty much confirming just how gay you are, though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2010)

Emblems look nice, don't care about getting them though.

Maybe on my fake account.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

3, 5, 8, and 11 look the best imo.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

It's difficult to make your emblem look good on your gun.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 18, 2010)

Mainly because you don't make your emblem with how it will look on your gun in mind.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

Who's ready for zombies tonight? 
Maybe Crix will actually show up this time.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm surprised that no one shoots air support down yet.


----------



## Hell Fire (Nov 18, 2010)

arcade zombies is the shit


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm surprised that no one shoots air support down yet.



Because it's pretty hard because Ghost doesn't take the red diamond away from your person.



Hell Fire said:


> arcade zombies is the shit



inorite?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

It does with Ghost Pro, I believe.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 18, 2010)

is it worth losing everything to prestige?


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> is it worth losing everything to prestige?



I did just for the extra create-a-class slot. It's not that hard to get back to level 50 anyway.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah i've been thinking about that extra slot too. i'm just loving my setup right now and dont know if i want to prestige or not when the time comes


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2010)

The only annoying thing would be attempting to get the Pro versions of the perks again.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't really care about Multiplayer anymore. 
I'm waiting for my clan to do some GBs, but it's taking forever. 

Playing zombies is my only interest in this game as of now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2010)

pro perks are a hassle,  marathon pro require playing ctf. fucking gay


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

You can get a fair few without trying. SoH and Hacker, for example.


----------



## Eki (Nov 18, 2010)

3rd prestige ftw


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

Perfect game, 19-0 on Cracked.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2010)

SOH is the only one i have right now. i'll have to do a session of CTF to finish the last marathon challenge.  scout and scavenger were another couple of perks with inane challenges.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 18, 2010)

26-1 in Jungle


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 18, 2010)

Got Ghost pro, warlord pro, SOH pro, scavenger pro , working on Marathon this weekend along with Lightweight.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

I only got Scav, Ghost, SoH and Hacker pro.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

I only had Sleight of Hand Pro and Lightweight Pro. I didn't actually try to complete the challenges.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 18, 2010)

Game ended as I was in the middle of knifing animation to destroy a sentry gun. I don't think I'll ever get ghost pro at this rate.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't see that many Sentry Guns. 

It must be pretty difficult to get Ghost Pro.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Game ended as I was in the middle of knifing animation to destroy a sentry gun. I don't think I'll ever get ghost pro at this rate.



*ED!*t: Wrong perk. xd I got mine without trying, really. Only one that I had to do actively was 30 killstreaks.

You could try this:


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 18, 2010)

^ thanks, that does seem like the easiest way. I tried that twice in a party, my teammates just came in killed everyone and took the crate :/


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2010)

I have Ghost, Lightweight, Scavenger, Steady Aim, Warlord, Sleight of Hand, Marathon and Ninja Pro Perks.

I just needed to throw back 4 more grenades to get Flak Jacket Pro.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2010)

*Kawarimi no Jutsu!*

Team NF get online for zombies.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Kawarimi no Jutsu!*
> 
> Team NF get online for zombies.



Invite whenever.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

I was ditched by Brandon, Onmi, and Crix.


----------



## Newton (Nov 18, 2010)

You missed brandon getting pack-a-punched Ray Gun and Zeus Cannon, and then ramboing in the middle of wave 17 and the shitstorm that ensued


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry Matt, were going to play again a bit later on tonight. I had a friend over so I only had room for two more people.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

Newton said:


> You missed brandon getting pack-a-punched Ray Gun and Zeus Cannon, and then ramboing in the middle of wave 17 and the shitstorm that ensued



WTF man. I miss the one time Brandon does well.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't worry, I will do great once more.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry Matt, were going to play again a bit later on tonight. I had a friend over so I only had room for two more people.



You better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm heading back on now.


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll get back on after my brother finishes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2010)

Crix and Brandon.....GET THE FUCK ONLINE.....please.


----------



## Newton (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone, hop on quick, we need a forth for Zombies

Where are you brandon!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2010)

Need a fourth NF member for zombies, don't want no scrub randoms!!


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2010)

Brandon... GET THE FUCK ON.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah sorry guys, just remembered I lent my copy since I got Brotherhood. But I see Brandon got on, so it's all good.


----------



## Hell Fire (Nov 18, 2010)

why do you need to be connected to xbox live to play combat training Q.Q


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 18, 2010)

Almost completely satisfied with my emblem, one more unlock in seven levels and it should be done.

The update did seem to speed up matchmaking search times, but the game still has sketchy hit detection.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 18, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> pro perks are a hassle,  marathon pro require playing ctf. fucking gay


I know right. I mean 15 flags is a little much. I got 5 or 6 so far in 3 games. Camping around at the enemies flag with Tactical insertion is not what I would call fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2010)

Fun games guys. 

Round 24, new record.

Good to see NF responded when it was time.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 19, 2010)

Got an awesome 4 or 5 man spray in my fileshare

btw who here has recorded any clips?


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2010)

Saw a prestige 13 today


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2010)

Christ, that's just sad if that's legit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2010)

i don't know how to record clips, i saw u try to play something though.


----------



## Helix (Nov 19, 2010)

So, what exactly do you lose when you go through with prestige? Do you lose all the layers you unlocked for the playercard? Since that is the only thing I care about...


----------



## Gecka (Nov 19, 2010)

Helix said:


> So, what exactly do you lose when you go through with prestige? Do you lose all the layers you unlocked for the playercard? Since that is the only thing I care about...



Nope, you keep anything related to your playercard

layers, background, and emblems purchased

also here, theater mode is up an running

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DECHEsn6v84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Nope, you keep anything related to your playercard
> 
> layers, background, and emblems purchased
> 
> ...



That shit was hilarious. 

Noob question in regards to theater:

Never used it before so what exactly is the process after cutting the clip you want to use and getting it onto YouTube?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 19, 2010)

register an account of callofduty.com first


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2010)

Ah okay, I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 19, 2010)

I had a lot of awesome clips tonight on demolition

some great crossbow sticks, and quite a few WTF kills


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2010)

marathon challenges are dumb as shit, i think it's the only perk that forces u to play a game type, like marathon was made for CTF


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 19, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Almost completely satisfied with my emblem, one more unlock in seven levels and it should be done.
> 
> The update did seem to speed up matchmaking search times, but the game still has sketchy hit detection.


See you stole the colour scheme and some ideas from my emblem you filthy hoe.

Buts cool, I like my emblem quite a lot.



EDIT: Played with a dude Prestige 15 rank 18. So gay.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 19, 2010)

Yall see the machinima people play 24/7 since the game came out, in 4 hour shifts each, until they reach 15th prestige?

they are currently only on 6th prestige


----------



## Newton (Nov 19, 2010)

lemme test this out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc2GzT1xGSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Nov 19, 2010)

only thing this patch has done has fuck the game up even more, now i can't even get a game


----------



## Tomasu H. (Nov 19, 2010)

Damn, the campaign was intense!  Atleast two missions sucked but the rest were good or better.  Zombies!  Need I say more?  BUT...it feels like a multiplayer game I played back in 2007, 2008, and 2009.  I call this game,

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - 75% Less Bullshit Edition

Overall, good game, but overrated.


----------



## Newton (Nov 19, 2010)

Also 75% less fun lol


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 19, 2010)

Bitches gonna bitch


----------



## Tomasu H. (Nov 19, 2010)

Newton said:


> Also 75% less fun lol



Modern Warfare 2 was only fun for about two days, where Black Ops was fun for three days.


----------



## Newton (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

Avian005 said:


> Damn, the campaign was intense!  *Atleast two missions sucked but the rest were good or better.*  Zombies!  Need I say more?  BUT...it feels like a multiplayer game I played back in 2007, 2008, and 2009.  I call this game,
> 
> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - 75% Less Bullshit Edition
> 
> Overall, good game, but overrated.



Let me guess, Vietnam, or more specifically Khe Sanh?


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2010)

Newton said:


> lemme test this out
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc2GzT1xGSI[/YOUTUBE]



Nice fail at the end Crix.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 19, 2010)

The campaign is a pain in the ass on veteran.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2010)

Skylit said:


> The campaign is a pain in the ass on veteran.



Agreed, then again I get killed my the dumbest shit in the campaign.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 19, 2010)

When I don't want my teammates to take my care packages, they do.

When I'm trying for Hardline pro, explain the situation to them and want them to take my care packages, they don't.

I don't like it when my shooters get ironic on me.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r0q8QBEqrc&feature=recentu[/YOUTUBE]


My sites review of Black Ops.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 19, 2010)

Why, after practically rolling in profits from its various sequels does the CoD series not have dedicated servers?

I'm going to murder Bobby Kotick in the dick.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r0q8QBEqrc&feature=recentu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> My sites review of Black Ops.



I just wish that everyone thought the same way. Maybe then the bastards @activision would finally decide to get us some dedicated servers. Good review


----------



## Helix (Nov 19, 2010)

This "My Theater" thing is pretty neat, but I don't know if I am doing it right. I rendered a clip/segment I made, but it isn't showing up on the website. I'm wondering if it just takes awhile before it pops up? I linked it to my Youtube Account prior to making the clip.


----------



## Sassy (Nov 19, 2010)

Well just got the game about to days ago and damn never knew I could get so damn addicited to a game :ho


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2010)

NinjaSassy212 said:


> Well just got the game about to days ago and damn never knew I could get so damn *addicted* to a game :ho



Have fun while it lasts. 
Fixed btw.



Helix said:


> This "My Theater" thing is pretty neat, but I don't know if I am doing it right. I rendered a clip/segment I made, but it isn't showing up on the website. I'm wondering if it just takes awhile before it pops up? I linked it to my Youtube Account prior to making the clip.



Yeah, you gotta be patient with it. It doesn't upload the clip right away.

---

Is the Fantastic Four gonna get together for some Zombies tonight?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> See you stole the colour scheme and some ideas from my emblem you filthy hoe.
> 
> Buts cool, I like my emblem quite a lot..


short answer: yes

Otherwise I was always wanting something like that, but didn't know what kind of shield to use until I saw yours. the colour scheme is completely  coincidental, just similar tastes and GB I guess.

edit: lol as soon as I have time to play I'm too busy watching an awesome television series.


----------



## Skylit (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, I would have never imagined that the AK - 47 would be so awesome.

And no, never tried that weapon out before.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 19, 2010)

the AK47u is my favorite SMG. Good shit right there.


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> the AK47u is my favorite SMG. Good shit right there.



It's "AK74u" btw.

---

Anyone on Team NF online?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Wow, I would have never imagined that the AK - 47 would be so awesome.
> 
> And no, never tried that weapon out before.


I actually liked it better in MW2. I prefer the 74u over the 47. Augbar is awesome in this game btw. Gecka you weren't kidding.


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2010)

4th prestige


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2010)

go to school ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2010)

This coming summer


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 19, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's "AK74u" btw.



74, 47, same difference. 

It nets me some kills, which is all I worry about.


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2010)

Its just as strong as the 47 too


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> Its just as strong as the 47 too



Nope, they nerfed the AK74u by one bullet. I'm not sure how much base damage though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 19, 2010)

You will get hooked on to a game, then after a while you will get tired of it.


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't know bout dat, but i was getting multi kills like nothing with that thing


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2010)

Eki said:


> I don't know bout dat, but i was getting multi kills like nothing with that thing



Well, it was just a rumor I heard. I didn't bother to verify.

Heard it from Nadeshot.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxbohJq7CaA&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2010)

Might get it for the PC if the upcoming patch fixes the glaring issues.


----------



## Helix (Nov 19, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> You will get hooked on to a game, then after a while you will get tired of it.



Doesn't that go for most games?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 19, 2010)

The video quality is decent, but the audio is horrible. I guess it's better than nothing. 

*Quad Spray*​[YOUTUBE]y1p6tadI2NY[/YOUTUBE]

*Killfeed Whoring*​[YOUTUBE]cswQWWeCIkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]DIuC_j5qg5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Newton (Nov 19, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> [YOUTUBE]DIuC_j5qg5Y[/YOUTUBE]



wat **


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 19, 2010)

The RC spazzed out


----------



## Eki (Nov 19, 2010)

i had mine fall through the map and kill some one once


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 19, 2010)

lol                  .


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> *Killfeed Whoring*​[YOUTUBE]cswQWWeCIkM[/YOUTUBE]


I got up to 9 killstreak in that bedroom hahahaha. Shit was hilarious. I'll upload mine tomorrow. You can really do mean mindtricks in there. I'm really glad there's no claymore whoring anymore. Scavenger claymore would've been awful in that level. Anyway nice clips.

WTF @Saintspikes clip.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> That would've been a 9 killstreak if they still stacked lol. I was still happy to get an Attack Helicopter so soon after spawning, though. xD


I got 23-2. I killed the same guy like 5 times in a row. Going from corner to corner. Guy didn't know what corner to aim for each time. And he kept coming back. In the end I get surprised knifed when I was just about to run away and use my chopper gunner.

BTW what's your guys longest killstreak? I think mine is 20. It's pretty difficult to get a long killstreak..


----------



## Naked (Nov 19, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I got 23-2. I killed the same guy like 5 times in a row. Going from corner to corner. Guy didn't know what corner to aim for each time. And he kept coming back. In the end I get surprised knifed when I was just about to run away and use my chopper gunner.



Oh wow Muso. 
I didn't expect you to corner camp like that.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Oh wow Muso.
> I didn't expect you to corner camp like that.


Yeah, I know right. Me camping. Who would've thought. Haha I was just teasing the guy. Me and my nephew went into the bedroom. And he got killed first. So I was like lets stay as long as I can here. And I actually get up to 9 killstreak. I think you can find it in my recent played games list. Nuketown 23-2. I think it's the 4th vid. I also saved a gun game match I had last week I think. Got a mean arrow and ballistic knife kill (and a horrible spas fail). Check it out if you like.


----------



## Helix (Nov 19, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> You can link your PSN ID/Gamertag and YouTube account to your account on the Call of Duty website. Once you've done that, you render the clips that are in your fileshare, and they'll be uploaded to YouTube and the Call of Duty website.



How long does it usually take? It's been about 8 hours since I last rendered my clip...still no sight on the website.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 19, 2010)

Best killstreak I think is 16, using just my FAL

uav, sam turret, napalm strike(1 or 2 kills)


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 20, 2010)

Sam turret to shoot down auv's and air support? I used to use blackbird to pinpoint my napalm strike. But 8 (7) kills takes too long. Now I just roll with UAV, Napalm Strike, Chopper gunner/Gunship. 16 kills with just the Fal is impressive. I got it with my trusty FAMAS.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 20, 2010)

Zombies, level 25 on Five 

The freeze gun does wonders for large mobs of zombies


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2010)

25 on five?


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 20, 2010)

Eki said:


> 25 on five?




Indeed so.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 20, 2010)

Lmao at playing FFA with undercover with the bots, BO is real ass on the PS3


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 20, 2010)

just played mike myers with some friends for like 2 hours. awesome. it's more fun on blackops. the player who is myers gets the ballistic knife and tomahawk for kills plus a motion sensor to help find players and lightweight so he's a bit faster than us. Then we get ballistic knife to try and kill mike myers if your last alive. Camera Spike's to give us a warning if the killer is near our spots plus some decoys.  it's a fucking blast. first person killed becomes the next killer, so on and so forth.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 20, 2010)

I fucking love the tomahawk


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2010)

I cant register on the CoD Site damnit


----------



## Gecka (Nov 20, 2010)

good games eki and dave


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2010)

No                 homo


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2010)

Was getting the lube ready for my anus


----------



## Skylit (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't understand how I can get the trophy "Just Ask Me Nicely". 

/E: Tricky trophy.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2010)

TrophieS? Lolwut


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2010)

Helix said:


> How long does it usually take? It's been about 8 hours since I last rendered my clip...still no sight on the website.



You gotta be patient. It  may take a while.


----------



## Felix (Nov 20, 2010)

The ending was basically AMERICA FUCK YEAH
Felt like Team America


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 20, 2010)

Panda said:


> Zombies, level 25 on Five
> 
> The freeze gun does wonders for large mobs of zombies



Team NF can never get pass level 10 on Five. 

Where do you go to camp?


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 20, 2010)

Fire, are you in N.America as well? lol, I need to sleep, good games though.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm finally getting my dogs in the field. 

No, i'm Dutch. You missed how i released the hounds the next game.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Team NF can never get pass level 10 on Five.
> 
> Where do you go to camp?



You don't camp. I told you to run around the middle. >>


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 20, 2010)

Running in the middle is no fun.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 20, 2010)

This guy destroy 4 guys with a tomahawk (okey net really but just watch)


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 20, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> Lmao at playing FFA with undercover with the bots, BO is real ass on the PS3



I didn't realise that you joined my Combat Training until you got the Chopper Gunner/Gunship lol. The 2 vs. 6 TDM against Veteran bots was fun. They have h4x aim, so I'm content with just going positive against them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2010)

got marathon pro, ctf isn't that bad a game, just don't wanna be raped into playing it :S


----------



## Proxy (Nov 20, 2010)

Felix said:


> The ending was basically AMERICA FUCK YEAH
> Felt like Team America



Definitely, not to mention the blazing rock music that accompanied it


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 20, 2010)

My RCXD is Jewish.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 20, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You don't camp. I told you to run around the middle. >>



I prefer just splitting up if that's the case, I don't like four people running around in that middle area, too much traffic.

People seem to want to do the exact same thing in the theater map, I really don't get it seeing as they don't even get in the 20's with that strategy.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 20, 2010)

>mfw I team kill yakuza and hangatyr back to back


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 20, 2010)

Right you penis faces.

I have to change my gamertag otherwise I will be banned, any suggestions?

It cannot be offensive or disguisedly offensive otherwise I will be console perm b&.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2010)

Spearchucker Jones.

Southern Fairie.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah, I was talking about realistic names that I would pay to have as gamertag, not some gay ass 14 year old hillbilly inbred assfuck name idea.

kthnx


----------



## Gecka (Nov 20, 2010)

luvs2spuge


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2010)

Golliwogg   !


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh man bad idea asking for opinion on NF


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 20, 2010)

When I change mine it will be to Dany Stormborn.

Just characters from literature.

Dheano you can change yours to Ser Loras Tyrell


----------



## Gecka (Nov 20, 2010)

NailinPaylin


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2010)

Haters gon' hate


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 20, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> When I change mine it will be to Dany Stormborn.
> 
> Just characters from literature.
> 
> Dheano you can change yours to Ser Loras Tyrell



Nah, Tyrion Lannister for some dwarf porn.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 20, 2010)

lol gunship is just too damn cheap in demolition. shit 50 kills


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2010)

So which of you 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is gonna get online to raep with me? (no homo)


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 20, 2010)

Be on in 4 hours fagbreath


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2010)

Tell your kid the story of Internet Trolls.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 20, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Be on in 4 hours fagbreath


this sounds about right.


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 20, 2010)

Team NF people get online for Zombies, me and fire are playing.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2010)

I would get on, but you guys probably have four by now.


----------



## Newton (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm ready

post if you guys are playing


----------



## Munken (Nov 20, 2010)

so yeah I was playing some snd and uhh

[YOUTUBE]rdI1rzz0Nco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2010)

Full party Onmi?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually right now it's just me, BH went to go eat, Crix is checking his labor camps before he comes online so yeah.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 20, 2010)

Sorry for the long wait Onmi, I'm getting back on now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 20, 2010)

I will be back in an hour or so. Have to eat. 

Better have a spot ready for me when I get back.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll be playing campaign, anyone can invite when ready.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I will be back in an hour or so. Have to eat.
> 
> Better have a spot ready for me when I get back.



Pssh, not if I get there first.

Who was it the guy that screwed us over on Round 24? I can't remember who it was.
I think his name started with "Brandon" and ended with "Heat".


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 20, 2010)

By the way, are we playing multiplayer or zombies?


----------



## Newton (Nov 20, 2010)

Is like 15 minutes good? I'll fix all my shit for the night so we can just do this shit


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 20, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Pssh, not if I get there first.
> 
> Who was it the guy that screwed us over on Round 24? I can't remember who it was.
> I think his name started with "Brandon" and ended with "Heat".



It was a silly mistake thinking the round was over. 

I plan on redeeming myself.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2010)

I found out this awesome glitch on "Five". I'll show it to you guys later.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 20, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Team NF can never get pass level 10 on Five.
> 
> Where do you go to camp?





Naked Snacks! said:


> You don't camp. I told you to run around the middle. >>





Brandon Heat said:


> Running in the middle is no fun.





Violent-nin said:


> I prefer just splitting up if that's the case, I don't like four people running around in that middle area, too much traffic.
> 
> People seem to want to do the exact same thing in the theater map, I really don't get it seeing as they don't even get in the 20's with that strategy.




I go three rounds, let one live, go find the random box and get a fun gun, then go back to the room at the beginning and pretty much stay there, unless someone wants to hear the Eminem song in Five 

The dude I play with is in the top 1,000 for that map


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2010)

Just a heads up:

the three gun glitch still works on Der Riese.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 20, 2010)

Me and 2 friends found a glitch for Five

got to level 12 because we kept fucking up and dying


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Me and 2 friends found a glitch for Five
> 
> got to level 12 because we kept fucking up and dying



Is it the one where you get on top of the tables? 

---

This video shows exactly why I'm switching back to Default button layout. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo2n8017eHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't know how many times that fucking happened to me. But im still going to keep tactical layout, cause I've been using it for years now.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2010)

Eki said:


> I don't know how many times that fucking happened to me. But im still going to keep tactical layout, cause I've been using it for years now.



So have I, but I'm tired of getting knifed every time I get into a close range encounter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 20, 2010)

Matt's off giving blowjobs that's why he's not online right now.


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Matt's off giving blowjobs that's why he's not online right now.



I'm finished. 
I'm gonna hop on now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'm finished.
> I'm gonna hop on now.



I'll invite you in a bit, taking a food break.


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll invite you in a bit, taking a food break.



Everyone logged off. 

I had a couple glitches to show you guys.


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)

we got to motherfucking round 27


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Everyone logged off.
> 
> I had a couple glitches to show you guys.



It's okay, in a bit we'll play with scrub randoms and style on them.


----------



## Theaww (Nov 21, 2010)

Munken said:


> so yeah I was playing some snd and uhh
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rdI1rzz0Nco[/YOUTUBE]



Is that you?

Also thats amazing:ho


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

Newton said:


> we got to motherfucking round 27



Owat?!
Without me? D:


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 21, 2010)

Munken said:


> so yeah I was playing some snd and uhh


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

Munken said:


> so yeah I was playing some snd and uhh
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rdI1rzz0Nco[/YOUTUBE]



Nice wall hax.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2010)

Free for all is my best gametype

weird


----------



## Munken (Nov 21, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Nice wall hax.



I'm not hacking and even if I did I doubt there's a hack that allows me to snipe a guy from the other side of the map.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 21, 2010)

you guys always playing zombies these days.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 21, 2010)

I was 1 off getting my first earned gunship in FFA.


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> you guys always playing zombies these days.



because its the only thing me and Nin find fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2010)

I wonder if I should buy this.

never played a COD gamebefore


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder if I should buy this.
> 
> never played a COD gamebefore



Rent it first if you're curious.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2010)

Renting games has been forbidden by the game devs here. so I cant rent any games :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2010)

No, don't buy it. We have enough squeakers.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2010)

don't worry I don't use mics anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2010)

Then you're not welcome even moreso~


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Renting games has been forbidden by the game devs here. so I cant rent any games :ho



This game is really only fun when you play with your friends.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Then you're not welcome even moreso~



I don't need a mic to kick your ass


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2010)

No, you'd need a miracle for that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2010)

lol no .


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 21, 2010)

Unlocked dat Commando


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 21, 2010)

Played it at a friend's last night.
Too great.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 21, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Unlocked dat Commando



Commando, no matter in what shape or form, is a powerhouse.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Newton said:


> because its the only thing me and Nin find fun



Pretty much this. I play a few matches of multiplayer and usually do good but I get bored so damn fast. Zombies to me is a hell of a lot more fun. GT5 will be coming soon to save us from this game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Pretty much this. I play a few matches of multiplayer and usually do good but I get bored so damn fast. Zombies to me is a hell of a lot more fun. GT5 will be coming soon to save us from this game.



Yeah GT5 in 2 days.

I think I will probably wait for this game I still need to finish about 5 RPGs,mass effect, 100% yakuza 3, blazblue and GT5


----------



## Eki (Nov 21, 2010)

I only have MvC3 too look forward too


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yeah GT5 in 2 days.
> 
> I think I will probably wait for this game I still need to finish about 5 RPGs,mass effect, 100% yakuza 3, blazblue and GT5



Exactly. I have a feeling GT5 isn't going to be a game I'll get finished/sick of quickly. 



Eki said:


> I only have MvC3 too look forward too



Ah February will be here before you know it. MVC3 is looking to be amazing (as long as classic Mega Man makes it in).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2010)

After BB and GT5 I don't really have any games I am looking forward to. but yeah I don't remember most of the games coming out soon.

Still hoping for RE6 going back to classic style or REmakes of 2/3/veronica

need moar resident evil


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> After BB and GT5 I don't really have any games I am looking forward to. but yeah I don't remember most of the games coming out soon.
> 
> Still hoping for RE6 going back to classic style or REmakes of 2/3/veronica
> 
> need moar resident evil



Yeah I'm waiting for RE6 and while I really enjoyed RE4, I'm hoping they go back to the classic style or something similar.

Well if your a fighting game fan there's tons to look forward to, fighting games have made a resurgence. If your a FPS fan you can grab a seat and wait till the new Duke Nukem game, new Quake or new Doom to come out.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 21, 2010)

people bored of this multiplayer already? lol


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 21, 2010)

Because it's absolutely NOTHING new, it's just a "pro" version because almost any gun takes skill now and there are no bulshit perks, killstreaks, weapons.

But for the rest it's the same. Hell the maps, spawns, matchmaking and hit boxes are worse.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> people bored of this multiplayer already? lol



You say that like it's that far fetched.


----------



## Eki (Nov 21, 2010)

Yea, i guess it is kinda the same. But i still have fun with it.... for now i suppose. Pooping on kids is getting old though


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2010)

You're making it sound like an improved version of a good thing is a negative.


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)

its not a negative, but after playing that older version for so long, its bound to get stale, improved or not


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You're making it sound like an improved version of a good thing is a negative.



Not my intention at all, in fact gameplay wise i'm enjoying this more then MW2.

And i might me exaggerating on the flaws a bit, maybe because they stand out a lot more when all the bullshit was removed.

But the spawn system is still far from perfect.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 21, 2010)

AK74u w/ Grip and Rapid Fire (via Warlord) is the new UMP, MP40 etc.

Apparently, Treyarch are considering patching the AK74u, so whore this setup while you can!


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 21, 2010)

They do need to patch the AK47u, it is too awesome and will have to try that setup out


----------



## Daedus (Nov 21, 2010)

And ditch sleight of hand pro?

Nah, brah.  Nah.


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

Daedus said:


> And ditch sleight of hand pro?
> 
> Nah, brah.  Nah.



^This                          .


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 21, 2010)

G11 = My true love :3


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 21, 2010)

Stoner63(getting more and more popular) w/ ext. mags and red dot + scavenger pro.

60 bullet clips with a high fire rate and accuracy + lots of extra bullets to boot.

(I love how scavenger and BlingWarlord can finally be combined)


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 21, 2010)

I always wanted to use scavenger and bling in the same class setup, then I thought about how broken it would be.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 21, 2010)

Fagbreaths go 0.23 K/D and blame the game for it. Go play Mario Party.

Bitches gonna bitch.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 21, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Fagbreaths go 0.23 K/D and blame the game for it. Go play Mario Party.
> 
> Bitches gonna bitch.


veiled insult is not veiled .

and mario kart stole my girlfriend. so fuck the wii

I really want to love this game, but seriously spawns/hitboxes/maps are making it really hard to like. I played the previous COD game religiously because everything was perfect except for the community playing it, now the developers are fucking it up and i hate the maps in general.


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)

lol and the rest of people who go 2-5+ consistently but still don't like it-?


----------



## Eki (Nov 21, 2010)

I love being spawned right in front of an enemy without my knowledge and then being knifed


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 21, 2010)

^ That's Call of Duty for you


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 21, 2010)

Have you guys ever seen or read someone getting more than 180 kills in demo? I showed my demo game in nuketown where I got 180 kills to some friends and they keep telling me that's the highest score for nuketown as of yet worldwide. That's kinda awesome lol :amazed


----------



## Eki (Nov 21, 2010)

Most likely a huey. Fucking broken killstreak


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 21, 2010)

Daedus said:


> And ditch sleight of hand pro?
> 
> Nah, brah.  Nah.





Naked Snacks! said:


> ^This                          .



That's what i thought at first, but Warlord practically becomes Stopping Power when you use that setup. That said, if you're a habitual reloader, you should probably stick with SoH.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2010)

Demolition on Array is so much fun

I usually start out with sniping people off A, and when they finally get it, we move the the Hot Gates of B

Camp in the green room(right next to the red room), and I can overlook the bomb like a hawk


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 21, 2010)

So is anything happening tonight?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2010)

The Shards of glory challenge sounds fucking badass


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> So is anything happening tonight?



Probably not unless Matt and Crix show up.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 21, 2010)

Matt was on and left me without saying a word. 

I wanted to see that glitch on Five.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2010)

G11 needs to be taken out of the game

like, now


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Matt was on and left me without saying a word.
> 
> I wanted to see that glitch on Five.



Sorry 'bout that. My PS3 froze so I just turned it off.
I'm getting on right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 21, 2010)

Brandon get the fuck in the lobby. 

Need one more Team NF person for zombies.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> G11 needs to be taken out of the game
> 
> like, now



What makes you say that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2010)

had fun guys.. glitch was funny..


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Khris said:


> had fun guys.. glitch was funny..





Yeah we usually don't play like that, good games Khris.

Matt's dumbass disappeared at the start of the game.


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah we usually don't play like that, good games Khris.
> 
> Matt's dumbass disappeared at the start of the game.



Haha. Sorry 'bout that. I had to get off.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 22, 2010)

I really wanna know how many kills I've gotten with my tomahawk

Probably over 100 by now


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Haha. Sorry 'bout that. I had to get off.



Why were you just sitting there idle, or not say something?

Did your dad beat you?


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 22, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> veiled insult is not veiled .
> 
> and mario kart stole my girlfriend. so fuck the wii
> 
> I really want to love this game, but seriously spawns/hitboxes/maps are making it really hard to like. I played the previous COD game religiously because everything was perfect except for the community playing it, now the developers are fucking it up and i hate the maps in general.


Pussy out *LIKE A BOSS*


Newton said:


> lol and the rest of people who go 2-5+ consistently but still don't like it-?


Bitches gonna bitch.


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Why were you just sitting there idle, or not say something?
> 
> Did your dad beat you?



Yeah, and I forgot to turn the PS3 off.


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

Matt lashes out at us because of his childhood?


----------



## Daedus (Nov 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I really wanna know how many kills I've gotten with my tomahawk
> 
> Probably over 100 by now


The game keeps track of that exact number.  Just check your playercard.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Now it all becomes clear why Matt is the way he is. He sabotages us in zombies because he feels he's not a worthy person of getting high score....even if we carry him.


----------



## Daedus (Nov 22, 2010)

39 and 5 in Hanoi, today.

So much hate for that map, but I love it.


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

i am completely free for the rest of today

playing ratchet and clank offline, so message if you guys wanna do some zombies and ill hop on


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 22, 2010)

And of course, when you guys are about to play zombies, Im going to go see HP

You better be on later


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

Found out a couple more glitches. I'm not sure if they're patched by now.
I'll show you guys how to do 'em later if they work.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 22, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Haha. Sorry 'bout that. I had to get off.



You missed out us making it to round 11 by never leaving the room. 

I will be on later tonight after I get home from school. Let's actually try to get to the 20's in Five tonight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm online right now for zombies if any of you guys are game.


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

Say the word


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

*Thinks what the word is*

GET THE FUCK ON CRIX. 

"Oh, wait"

Please? :33


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

that's a sentence retard


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

I know, that's why I put please in there by itself. That's the safe word.


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

**


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

Getting on right after I beat my brother in SSFIV.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 22, 2010)

>mfw I just  woke up, turn on the television expecting black ops loading screen only to see Oprah giving away more cars


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 22, 2010)

Dammn. Is she given out cars again for her audience? About time I go to America and check out this rich black woman. She's like a black santa.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 22, 2010)

So i just finished Black ops campaign on xbox 360 on Veteran mode, and i gotta say, this is the most annoying xbox game Ive played to date .
the AI is as dumb as two crack whores, and the respawing of enemies is crazy to a ludicrous degree.Not to mention the frustrating ass achieves. However, when I wasnt getting bitched, the game was great.

also, lulz @ Oprah...my gf was watchin that..


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2010)

Nah, WaW has the hardest campaign to date. The throws grenades non-stop. I just gave up on that fucking game. 


And when i was playing Black Ops, i started listen to the russian guys voice more and i relized that it sounded the same as the guy in WaW. And then he started talking about Demtri ( the guy you played in WaW) and i was like  a tie in


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 22, 2010)

OH FML. I just got a SICK 360 Tomahawk (and I jumped down) and the guy freaking threw off his connection so I couldn't put it in my fileshare.

FMMMMMMMMMMLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 22, 2010)

Eki said:


> Nah, WaW has the hardest campaign to date. The throws grenades non-stop. I just gave up on that fucking game.
> 
> 
> And when i was playing Black Ops, i started listen to the russian guys voice more and i relized that it sounded the same as the guy in WaW. And then he started talking about Demtri ( the guy you played in WaW) and i was like  a tie in



I played MW2 campaign instead of WaW. it looked kinda shitty. But if what ur saying is tru, then im glad I didnt play it. Cuz Black ops was hard as shit. If I werent so stubborn, I would have quit on the Khe Sahn mission. I was infuriated at that point, and had to go to youtube for help


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> OH FML. I just got a SICK 360 Tomahawk (and I jumped down) and the guy freaking threw off his connection so I couldn't put it in my fileshare.
> 
> FMMMMMMMMMMLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



That sucks massive cock. 
I would know.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 22, 2010)

Daedus said:


> The game keeps track of that exact number.  Just check your playercard.



Combat Record doesn't keep track of equipment kills overall

Only keeps track of current prestige equipment kills


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

I lost all my money

????


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

Newton said:


> I lost all my money
> 
> ????



Lol, wtf?

irl or in Black Ops?


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

in the game lol

had about 40k

get dropped from one of those lobbies we were in

try to find new game, game says "guests aren't allowed to do that" or some shit

go to main menu

come back

0 cod points

????


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Told you to just play zombies Crix, but you didn't listen.


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

its not like i care

i just wanted to point out yet another glitch


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 22, 2010)

Crix get on for zombies, myself and Matt are playing. :33


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Crix get on for zombies, me and Matt are playing. :33



Matt and I*


----------



## Gecka (Nov 22, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Matt and I*



Way to be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

i can probably make 1 game, be there in a bit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 23, 2010)

up for a game.. if anyone is interested


----------



## Gecka (Nov 23, 2010)

Feels good when someone accuses me of having a modded controller

Bitches can't handle mah trigger finger


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Feels good when someone accuses me of having a modded controller
> 
> Bitches can't handle mah trigger finger





I love hearing that, makes me feel like I accomplished something. pek

I haven't been accused of it much on Black Ops, then again I hardly even use the same gun twice in a row.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

i have no skill at placing sentry guns


----------



## Gecka (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, but you make up for it with epic crossbow skills


----------



## Gecka (Nov 23, 2010)

How come dogs aren't as epic when I use them?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Yeah, but you make up for it with epic crossbow skills



crossbow is sick, the arrow  just gets  there


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 23, 2010)

Playing S&D HC against a eXP, 1st game I went 14-2 but the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dashboard. 2nd game 11-0 and the son of bitches dashboard again.

I reported their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bitch ass.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 23, 2010)

David Vonderhaar said that clear abusers will "get smacked", but what's the actually penalty for dashboarding? I've only heard of people being banned for boosting so far.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2010)

What's dashboarding? Boosters actually get banned now. Awesome!


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, you can even find boosters on the leaderboards and report them yourself. An abnormally high score per minute is a clear indicator of boosting.

It's when Xbox 360 players quit the game (before it ends) and go directly to the dashboard. In doing so, none of the stats from that game are sent to Treyarch's servers to be saved. That's how a lot of them maintain high kill/death ratios.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 23, 2010)

Gecka said:


> How come dogs aren't as epic when I use them?



They don't like you. They are epic though


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 23, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, you can even find boosters on the leaderboards and report them yourself. An abnormally high score per minute is a clear indicator of boosting.
> 
> It's when Xbox 360 players quit the game (before it ends) and go directly to the dashboard. In doing so, none of the stats from that game are sent to Treyarch's servers to be saved. That's how a lot of them maintain high kill/death ratios.



That is so gay whats the point of playing then I would feel cheap and worthless. Finally prestiged last night at level 14 debating if its worth prestiging again.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, you can even find boosters on the leaderboards and report them yourself. An abnormally high score per minute is a clear indicator of boosting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, thats the only problem with player dash-boarding, you don't really have any evidence against them.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 23, 2010)

if you were berating them while a spectator between rounds, it could have been out of spite.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2010)

Malvingt2 said:


> To all the Wii owners who got this game, help is on the way. It seem they are already working for a second patch so keep your eyes on this topic for future info.







I tried to change the color of my emblem last night after how shit the Vikes were playing, but then I discovered they fired Chilly and I was like


----------



## Daedus (Nov 23, 2010)

Why the hell are ports even made for the Wii?  The graphics capability is awful, and the motion controls are so imprecise that trying to control anything but racing games is like throwing a brick in your dryer and yelling suggestions at it through the glass.  The only thing Nintendo's little bitch of a system is good for is shovel-ware and their yearly 1st party title.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone here tried any shit with the custom lens and dot tints? Trying to see what works best. I recall reading that folk at gun ranges use yellow-tinted lenses as it increases contrast, and that green is the easiest for the human eye to see. Though teal would be an option, too. A green lens would be too eh in Jungle and such, though.

Also, what akimbo pistol do you prefer?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone here tried any shit with the custom lens and dot tints? Trying to see what works best. I recall reading that folk at gun ranges use yellow-tinted lenses as it increases contrast, and that green is the easiest for the human eye to see. Though teal would be an option, too. A green lens would be too eh in Jungle and such, though.
> 
> Also, what akimbo pistol do you prefer?



Teal optics work well for me and usually use Python or C275 Akimbos.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone here tried any shit with the custom lens and dot tints? Trying to see what works best. I recall reading that folk at gun ranges use yellow-tinted lenses as it increases contrast, and that green is the easiest for the human eye to see. Though teal would be an option, too. A green lens would be too eh in Jungle and such, though.
> 
> Also, what akimbo pistol do you prefer?



irl the yellow tints filter out blue, the most prevalent color, which makes other colors sharper and brighter, baseball players follow this logic too.  I'm not sure that if the color lenses in black ops filter colors or if they just lay some colors on top of what you are looking at, since i don't use rds and holo sights.

right now i use pythons bc it's like having my magnums back, but i'm not sure that it's the best choice.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Teal optics work well for me and usually use Python or C275 Akimbos.


C275 full automatic is fun


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 23, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> C275 full automatic is fun



I agree had it on my sniper class before my prestige any suggestions on a shotty class?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 23, 2010)

I use SPAS 12 with Scavenger Pro, Sleight of Hand Pro, Marathon Pro.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

full auto pistol can't be akimbo without the perk, right? 

spas 12 is semi auto in this game and has decent range.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 23, 2010)

SPAS with CZ75 Akimbo, Lightweight, Soh, and Marathon


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 23, 2010)

Three spas now getting the marathon pro is going to be a bitch since I never really played CTF


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 23, 2010)

I didnt even bother with Marathon pro


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 23, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> I agree had it on my sniper class before my prestige any suggestions on a shotty class?



Stakeout w/ grip (most reliable one hit kill shotty)

C275 full auto

Lightweight, steady aim, marathon.

Stun grenades, tomahawk, C4.


Edit: gonna play online in a minute, anyone inv. me when you want to upgrade you party.

I'm also gonna prestige very soon.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Stakeout w/ grip (most reliable one hit kill shotty)
> 
> C275 full auto
> 
> ...



Would love to play but I am at work so schedule is usually heavy playing on weekends with maybe a couple hours during the week.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

marathon pro is the shit, i had to learn ctf just to get it, but ctf is a decent game, and since most people won't get marathon pro u can outrun a lot of people with that and lightweight.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 23, 2010)

Every time I play Black Ops I


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Teal optics work well for me and usually use Python or C275 Akimbos.


I've found that teal was a bit too light and hard on the eyes for me. I'm trying out different recticle shapes, too. I figured some without a center dot might be better for long-range.


FapperWocky said:


> irl the yellow tints filter out blue, the most prevalent color, which makes other colors sharper and brighter, baseball players follow this logic too.  I'm not sure that if the color lenses in black ops filter colors or if they just lay some colors on top of what you are looking at, since i don't use rds and holo sights.
> 
> right now i use pythons bc it's like having my magnums back, but i'm not sure that it's the best choice.


Indeed, I'm not sure either, but I've found that green dot with yellow lenses works well. The green really stands out, no matter what the lens, moreso than red.

I don't like the Python unless it's HC, to be honest.


Haohmaru said:


> C275 full automatic is fun



I prefer extended mags, as I can fire more quickly with my trigger-finger, it has less recoil that way and you get an 18 round magazine. Plus full-auto reduces the damage, making it a minimum 4-hit kill gun.

 The damage stats are once again BS, btw. All pistols (sans Revolver) do the same damage.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 23, 2010)

Finally bought the game after a week of waiting


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]46ArEKNDd6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 23, 2010)

I got this game 3 days ago and the only thing I like about it is zombies and the campaign (zombies gets boring after the third time for me). Meh I may even trade this and it has been a while since I have felt this way about a game. Ill take more time to adjust but multiplayer just doesnt seem to sync for me. I did much better on mw2.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2010)

Fan o Flight said:


> I got this game 3 days ago and the only thing I like about it is zombies and the campaign (zombies gets boring after the third time for me). Meh I may even trade this and it has been a while since I have felt this way about a game. Ill take more time to adjust but multiplayer just doesnt seem to sync for me. I did much better on mw2.



Just keep playing, I felt the same. You'll sync up before long and have a better time than on MW2.




I'm pissed off at the retarded emblem maker. They really need to tweak the damn thing so you can see what emblems you already bought in a seperate window and add grids. I couldn't remake the Zeon emblem.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 23, 2010)

U haz no skillz makin dem emblemz


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2010)

i'm gonna make a fapperwocky emblem to go with my clan tag, be on the lookout

i need a good fuuuu face though


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 23, 2010)

I made The Comedian's pin from Watchmen


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Zombies for the last time 'til GT5 comes out Team NF?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Sure, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) organize, be finishing single player (Veteran) meanwhile.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 23, 2010)

Im up for it


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Im up for it



Who are you on PSN again?


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Who are you on PSN again?



Saint_Spike.

---

Playing some multiplayer right now with Brandon. Waiting for you guys to get on. :/


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 23, 2010)

Like the multiplayer, except for the maps. Don't realy love one of them, I want oldskool pipeline, was so much fun.


----------



## Eki (Nov 23, 2010)

I beat the single player on veteran last night :33

Took fucking forever though


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 23, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Like the multiplayer, except for the maps. Don't realy love one of them, I want oldskool pipeline, was so much fun.


I hear ya. Nuketown, Launch and summit are the only maps I actually enjoy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Saint_Spike.
> 
> ---
> 
> Playing some multiplayer right now with Brandon. Waiting for you guys to get on. :/



Waiting for who, I said when you guys get a party invite me as the final person. Don't tell me you guys can't carry out such a simple task.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Like the multiplayer, except for the maps. Don't realy love one of them, I want oldskool pipeline, was so much fun.



I agree. 
I still think CoD4 was the funnest game in the Call of Duty series.



Violent-nin said:


> Waiting for who, I said when you guys get a party invite me as the final person. Don't tell me you guys can't carry out such a simple task.



When did you say that? Brandon got off anyway. 
Tell me when you get a party going.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I agree.
> I still think CoD4 was the funnest game in the Call of Duty series.
> 
> 
> ...



I always have to be the one to get a party going? You can do something for once ya know.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm back on and waiting for you guys.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 23, 2010)

Crix, Omni and I are on.

Get on Matt.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

*SAVE ME A SPOT!*

My relatives are over playing SSFIV. Lol.


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 23, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> *SAVE ME A SPOT!*
> 
> My relatives are over playing SSFIV. Lol.




Kick'em in the face and say "I've got business to take care of"...."Gotta take those zombies to the mattresses"

If they continue giving you trouble.....kick'em in the face!


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> Kick'em in the face and say "I've got business to take care of"...."Gotta take those zombies to the mattresses"
> 
> If they continue giving you trouble.....kick'em in the face!



It's too late. These assholes got on without me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm pissed off at the retarded emblem maker. They really need to tweak the damn thing so you can see what emblems you already bought in a seperate window and add grids. I couldn't remake the Zeon emblem.


it is needlessly arduous


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Found a gamebreaking glitch.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0zVL8IRRvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's too late. These assholes got on without me.



It's what you get for not hosting.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> It's what you get for not hosting.



I was hosting and then Brandon left.
You were busy playing multiplayer.
Crix wasn't on at the time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 23, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I was hosting and then Brandon left.
> You were busy playing multiplayer.
> Crix wasn't on at the time.



I was never playing multiplayer today, that's how I know your talking bullshit.


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I was never playing multiplayer today, that's how I know your talking bullshit.



I meant campaign.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

And the "epic moment of the night" goes to........Spike. 

*Applause*

By far one of the funniest things I've seen in zombies, good games guys. Team NF makes this game so fun.


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

fucking lol


----------



## Gecka (Nov 24, 2010)

FINALLY

ALL MY HARD WORK HAS FINALLY PAID OFF


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 24, 2010)

^ I had one of those on Firing Range.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 24, 2010)

43-2 Domination on Hanoi with 2 gunships 

Whats yalls best match or score so far?


----------



## Daedus (Nov 24, 2010)

39 - 1 Jungle Ground War TD.  One Chopper Gunner.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 24, 2010)

36 - 0  Jungle (TDM)
spy plane to care package (blackbird) to gunship.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

God Veteran difficulty can be so retarded, at least I finished it finally. :33

Just need the intel for my platinum trophy.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KWKbkIs1ar4[/YOUTUBE]
This where I got the A-Team theme from btw


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> God Veteran difficulty can be so retarded, at least I finished it finally. :33
> 
> Just need the intel for my platinum trophy.



you have the trophy from dead ops arcade?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 24, 2010)

fucking update was worthless
i'm still playing same maps over and over again, and i can't hear shit , no kind of footsteps.

also, what's with all the duplicate IDs in every match? is there a cheat going on?


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope you're not talking about the split screen players...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 24, 2010)

Gene said:


> I hope you're not talking about the split screen players...



oh is that what that is? i didn't know that's how it looks to other people.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2010)

If they ever come out with extra-layer DLC, I'm so buying that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Newton said:


> you have the trophy from dead ops arcade?



If your talking about the trophy where you speed burst through at least 20 enemies, then yeah it's one of the first trophies I got. I'm working on the intel right now, should be done soon.


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

someone buy a capture card


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If your talking about the trophy where you speed burst through at least 20 enemies, then yeah it's one of the first trophies I got. I'm working on the intel right now, should be done soon.



no theres another one

something about taking on jetpack gorilla


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 24, 2010)

Right quick question..

I havent tried Wagers match yet, what I want to know is do you get XP as well as CoD points? If yes, whats the average XP per game??


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Newton said:


> no theres another one
> 
> something about taking on jetpack gorilla



Really? I'm at 98% finished right now, so if the intel is not the last one then I'll do that after.


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Right quick question..
> 
> I havent tried Wagers match yet, what I want to know is do you get XP as well as CoD points? If yes, whats the average XP per game??



0


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 24, 2010)

No XP at all??


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

Correct **


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Crix link whatever trophy for dead ops your talking about.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 24, 2010)

Okidoki, should be a fun mode to use just before prestige


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Crix link whatever trophy for dead ops your talking about.





Insert Coin: Access the terminal and battle the forces of the Cosmic Silverback in Dead Ops Arcade.


----------



## Eki (Nov 24, 2010)

Its more for after prestige. Money income is slow :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

That's when you first unlock Dead Ops on the terminal, how do you think we played it silly. I guess you didn't unlock it on your end.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2010)

New emblem.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2010)

^ I officially have the best emblem on my friends list now. feels good man.

no honourable mention to Devon's lol, what is that anyway?


Eki said:


> Its more for after prestige. Money income is slow :/


yeah.

but apparently when the ante is low you can play wager matches with a party of friends.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2010)

Not to mention the greatest singing voice on earth.

You considered my previous emblem the One Above All, eh?  It's easy enough to remake, but I only just fucking realized that, even though my dude is portrayed with his back towards the viewer, his feet are in the opposite direction. >_< Plus I had the X on the wrong arm.


----------



## Newton (Nov 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> That's when you first unlock Dead Ops on the terminal, how do you think we played it silly. I guess you didn't unlock it on your end.



lol I just did the thing where you type "3arc" whatever and you get all the map 

heading out for tonight, might be back like 12 if you guys are on, dunno


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 24, 2010)

Unpacked the game, updated, jumped into MP. Matchmaking finds my level 1 ass a room full of level 60 ish folk. I do well but ultimately get pummelled. Feels good man.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Newton said:


> lol I just did the thing where you type "3arc" whatever and you get all the map
> 
> heading out for tonight, might be back like 12 if you guys are on, dunno



Cheater, should be ashamed of yourself. 

Ya I might be on then, can't say for those other fools.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 24, 2010)

Isn't it great when you get back on a hardline pro user by stealing his dog package? 

Feels good man.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 24, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ I officially have the best emblem on my friends list now. feels good man.


No.

Changed mine, managed to do something that incorporates my one-man clan and username.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine is One Piece faggotry on several levels, thus it wins.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 24, 2010)

Zombie time anyone?


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2010)

Newton said:


> lol I just did the thing where you type "3arc" whatever and you get all the map
> 
> heading out for tonight, might be back like 12 if you guys are on, dunno



I'm not sure. Last time I tried to get in a party with you guys, you started without me.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 24, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'm not sure. Last time I tried to get in a party with you guys, you started without me.



You'll be the first in my party, no one else responded yet.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2010)

So , I just got pwned in nuketown .


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Zombie time anyone?



Still trying to finish a few things, give me a bit.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm getting on now, if anyone wants to play zombies/multiplayer just shoot me an invite.


----------



## Eki (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanksgiving + Little Kids off school=


----------



## Gecka (Nov 24, 2010)

Spawn System and Knife Lunge is what is pissing me off the most


----------



## Eki (Nov 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Spawn System and Knife Lunge is what is pissing me off the most



Since day 1


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> Thanksgiving + Little Kids off school=



that's what's up

i'm making an OJ emblem later, the king skull emblem is overused.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Yay, got my platinum trophy. 

I'll be on later guys, gotta run some errands.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 24, 2010)

I thought about makin a OJ or MJ symbol, but if Im banned it will be for good


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Do they actually plan to fix the spawn system, hit detection and commando lunge?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, hit detection is going to be fixed in the next patch


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2010)

hit detection won't help if I still lag.


----------



## Eki (Nov 24, 2010)

^ Lol, maybe singing some music for your internet will give you T1 connection


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2010)

okay okay, enough of that. at least it taught me a lesson: turn off headset when not active.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Yeah, hit detection is going to be fixed in the next patch



That's news to me. Source?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Until a lot of these problems get sorted out, Team NF is going to have difficulty rolling together like we did in MW2. :33


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Until a lot of these problems get sorted out, Team NF is going to have difficulty rolling together like we did in MW2. :33


Why is that? Parties don't get seperated that often anymore. At least I haven't had that trouble much since the latest update.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Why is that? Parties don't get seperated that often anymore. At least I haven't had that trouble much since the latest update.



Really? People keep getting dropped in mine like crazy no matter who hosts. Granted it isn't as bad as launch, it's still pretty bad (MW2 matchmaking was better). :33


----------



## Naked (Nov 24, 2010)

Time for zombies?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2010)

Watching the Raptors game, I'll be on after it's done. Go ahead and get the others.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 25, 2010)

Ah man, you guys always have a full party lol.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 25, 2010)

Third prestige

M14 is my go to weapon until level 26, then its FAL time


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2010)

More like fail-time, as you don't get the FAL until level 32.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry Koppa. :33


----------



## Naked (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh wow. You guys took forever to get on. 
I left my PS3 on by accident so I wasn't there to join.
Tomorrow, eh?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 25, 2010)

what commando lunge do they have to patch?  i didn't notice too much knifking, then i got stabbed and had a freaking flashback of mw2, it was a freaking commando lunge :amazed ?


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Sorry Koppa. :33



lol, don't worry about it. The last thing I'd want is one of you leaving just to make space for me.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Really? People keep getting dropped in mine like crazy no matter who hosts. Granted it isn't as bad as launch, it's still pretty bad (*MW2 matchmaking was better*). :33



lol, I never thought anyone will ever say that MW2 matchmaking was better than any game because before black ops came out it was the worst of all of the CODs.....I really hope this will not become a trend where every new COD game that comes out has a even more awful matchmaking set up (if they give us dedicated severs, it will solve all of these problems)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 25, 2010)

I heard that PS3 owners are creating a petition because they are complaining the quality of the PS3 version is lower than that of the 360.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 25, 2010)

I just got into a weird set-up mood again, I'm currently rocking with the FAMAS IR scope.

I'm also nearly unlocking tactical mask pro.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 25, 2010)

So after not having played this game for a week I played some matches at my nephews. And I suck at it already lol. Totally forgot how to play the game. First 3 matches I was getting used to shit hit detection. Then I put COD4 in and raped. Seriously, I don't even know why I even bothered playing this again.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 25, 2010)

Sick and tired of playing S&D with a team full of fucking retarded newbies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2010)

Most of the random players you find in S&D don't know what to do/are terrible players, best thing to do is use them as a human shield.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 25, 2010)

Man,l I use Ninja/Ghost/Silencer, standard HC...  However every flipping time Im playing there are 3 or 4 moronic drag-queens galloping like horses with a fucking Stoner. To make matters worse, they always, every fucking time manage to go on a place where I am trying to go/camp and because they don't have Ghost/silencer I get fucking killed.

Oh yeah, the other 2 players are snipers. They camp until the bomb is planted and only attempt to get out of their butts when there is 10 seconds left to defuse.

I have been on a horrible run of games, its annoying me.

I need to find a proper HC clan to join or get people to join my one-man clan otherwise I might well play against the dummies on veteran to get a better game.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 25, 2010)

^ , we won those three of four games of HC Search we played though. but yeah unless you're in a party, most games will be incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, it's my favourite game type and I generally do well. If Im playing with a group of people I know 99/100 I go positive and a lot of time I am top 2 player, but the past 50 game or so where I've been solo I don't know why I've been so unlucky with my team mates, its just annoying.

The game with you was fine, I managed to be top player in 2 of them and 2nd on the other then you bailed out. 

I just need to play consistently with people who are willing to do a bit of teamwork.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally got tactical mask pro.

They REALLY need to buff nova gas.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 25, 2010)

If you silly bastards want to run zombies tonight let me know.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Gecka (Nov 26, 2010)

FUCK YEAH

FINAL KILLCAM

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 26, 2010)

You are Jewish tomahawk ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) indeed


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 26, 2010)

Zombie mode, so much more fun with:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r77-SOZQ--U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 26, 2010)

I played zombie mode once... Enjoyed it but nobody on my friends list wants to fucking play it lol


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone play Arcade Zombies yet on here? Its a hidden round on the game. Pretty fun to play though


----------



## Newton (Nov 26, 2010)

We play Dead Ops Arcade for fun to finish our sessions almost every night


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 26, 2010)

Played with my bro in law clan... all HQ matches we won 250-0

Dey do it like a boss


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 26, 2010)

> Treyarch detail what you shouldn't do on Call of Duty: Black Ops and the punishments that will follow if you do.
> 
> Treyarch Community Manager, Josh Olin, has posted the Security and Enforcement Policy for Black Ops on the official forums ?.
> 
> ...



*Call of Duty: Black Ops - Security & Enforcement Policy*

*Modders*

_Users who have modified their hardware and have run hacked script or code. This includes modifying profile data to use illegal characters in a player?s name.

Instant permaban. You will no longer be allowed to play the game online, and you will be reported to the console manufacturers._


*Boosters*

_Users who organize to exploit the game for the explicit purpose of ranking up very quickly or to appear in a high position on the leaderboards.

Minor offense: Temp ban, complete stats reset, leaderboard entries removed once
Major offense: Temp ban, complete stats reset, permanent ban from appearing on the leaderboards
Extreme or repeat offenses: Permaban from playing the game online_


*Glitchers*

_Users who go out of their way to exploit the game to grief other players. An example would be going outside of the map?s clearly defined playable boundary.

Minor offense: Temp ban from playing the game online
Major offense: Extended temp ban from playing the game online
Extreme or repeat offenses: Permaban from playing the game online_


*Offensive emblem makers*

_Users who create emblems that are sexually gratuitous or racially offensive.

Minor offense: 2-week ban from using the emblem editor, emblem reset to default, emblem purchases wiped
Major offense: Permanent ban from using the emblem editor_


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2010)

I made an entire team rage quit in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 26, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> *Call of Duty: Black Ops - Security & Enforcement Policy*
> 
> 
> *Offensive emblem makers*
> ...



I'm gonna have fun trolling all the little kids who think it's cool to have a penis emblem. 

I'll take my 007 emblem instead.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 26, 2010)

My Emblem is Boss.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 26, 2010)

I reported about 5 boosters today who were all on the Search and Destroy leaderboards. But I made sure to check the videos incase they weren't boosting.

It makes me happy that they get there stats wiped out and go back to lvl 1


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 26, 2010)

​


----------



## Newton (Nov 26, 2010)

zombies tonight bitches


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just got Black Ops! Add me gamertag: Blackshades72


----------



## Newton (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Naked (Nov 26, 2010)

Newton said:


> zombies tonight bitches



Hell yeah. This time, save me a spot. 


lololololo


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 26, 2010)

I saw a new emblem type yesterday, like 20 of them (reported naturally), of the KKK variety.

Or a lot of pyramid head fans out there with unfortunate colour choices.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2010)

Please if anything I'm Superman or Wolverine (Canadian factor) and you guys are those fantastic four members. 

----

I gotta go out for a friends birthday so I probably won't be around for zombies tonight.


----------



## Newton (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry i couldn't hear you over the sound of your grunting and the rocky cracks your body emits


everytime I go to the main menu the game asks me to set my graphics options 

also I can't find a game without being invited


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> If they ever come out with extra-layer DLC, I'm so buying that.





Nae'blis said:


> I saw a new emblem type yesterday, like 20 of them (reported naturally), of the KKK variety.
> 
> Or a lot of pyramid head fans out there with unfortunate colour choices.



I gotta admit thats pretty lame, I'd fuck'em people up


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 26, 2010)

How the hell am I the Invisible Woman?

Screw you Crix. 

I will be on tonight and prove that I am clutch.


----------



## Naked (Nov 26, 2010)

We need a fourth since Drew isn't gonna be playing.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> *Call of Duty: Black Ops - Security & Enforcement Policy*
> 
> *Modders*
> 
> ...



I was playing against someone with a nazi swastika yesterday


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 26, 2010)

Everyone is on right now.

We should be taking advantage of this moment of good fortune by killing zombies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2010)

*Coughs*

Someone organize then, "The Thing" isn't the type who organizes and leads.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 26, 2010)

Multiplayer is too badass.


----------



## Eki (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes. And so is my 2.84 KD ratio. Poop on kidsssssssssss 5th prestige, say whaaaaaaaat


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 26, 2010)

Proxy said:


> I was playing against someone with a nazi swastika yesterday



I reported like six of those guys today. This reporting power feels so good 
One of them was saying rascist stuff to people so it was obvious he was about to get reported.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 26, 2010)

My nephew has that sideway swastikas that's used in manga a lot. He actually got the design from Blade of the Immortal.
Are bitches starting to report him now?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 26, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> My nephew has that sideway swastikas that's used in manga a lot. He actually got the design from Blade of the Immortal.
> *Are bitches starting to report him now?*



Most likely, yes. By giving people power to report, your bound to have people spamming the report button like crazy.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 27, 2010)

sideways swastika, yeah right, stop being a racist ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I report all of you queers for that shit.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 27, 2010)

Got Ghost Pro through by giving my sentry gun to the enemy team

only I one upped the process by slamming a tac insert right next to where i threw it, and I managed to take it out about 5 seconds after the guy planted it


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 27, 2010)

What if they are Buddhist or are using the symbol for what it stood for (Peace) about 2000 years before the Nazis' got ahold of it?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 27, 2010)

as if anyone actually does that now. same with the star pentagon: yeah it is still used amongst wicca circles but on COD it is going to be used by some wannabe satanists who don't know the original meaning


----------



## Gecka (Nov 27, 2010)

upside down cross


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 27, 2010)

you mean the cross of  peter? yeah.

I'm yet to actually see any of those type of symbols though, I guess it's funnier to be racist/zoophile than satanist.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 27, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I reported like six of those guys today. This reporting power feels so good
> One of them was saying rascist stuff to people so it was obvious he was about to get reported.



Good work 



Haohmaru said:


> My nephew has that sideway swastikas that's used in manga a lot. He actually got the design from Blade of the Immortal.
> Are bitches starting to report him now?





Amanomurakumo said:


> What if they are Buddhist or are using the symbol for what it stood for (Peace) about 2000 years before the Nazis' got ahold of it?



Probably so. Despite the meaning the symbol originally had, nowadays we all know what it's commonly associated with, so he should have taken that into consideration beforehand.

On top of that, the people I noticed with it were clearly mimicking the Nazi representation, thus rightfully needing to be reported.


----------



## Eki (Nov 27, 2010)

I read something the other day that if people are wearing those emblems, they will egt banned


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 27, 2010)

There is a difference between the hindu-buddist swastika and the nazi swastika, which is of course the angle but seriously i would just stay clear of make any sort of emblem with any religious/political iconography.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2010)

ANY swastika makes for an insta-ban. M$ touched on this by saying that, seeing as most of their customer base is from the West, where the Swastika is always connected to Nazi-ism (and you can't really blame them for that), it is an offensive symbol. Besides, if Buddhists even play this game, who can't the just make the Dharma Wheel?

My emblem actually has a crucifix behind it, though.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 27, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> What if they are Buddhist or are using the symbol for what it stood for (Peace) about 2000 years before the Nazis' got ahold of it?


Not being a dick, but why the fuck would a person make a peace symbol when the whole objective of the game is to kill others?

I don't buy any of that Buddhist crap _(Not the religion, the symbol making reasoning within the game)_, any swastika used in Black Ops is in relation to Nazism, prime reason can be given to Nazi Zombies and overall is the teenagers ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who whas it.

luk gais, i haz a swastinkers, iz uel kewl


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey, my Swastika would be un-nazi related, yo.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 27, 2010)

This game makes me ragequit a lot more them MW2.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 27, 2010)

So playing TDM with Hagy and my connection went bust lol

Should be OK for tonight though, have a dude coming around as I type...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2010)

No        homo.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 27, 2010)

Has anyone gone on the Search and Destroy leaderboards? Your bound to have the top guy as a booster if you just watch one of his videos. I reported 3 guys on the leaderboards yesterday. Probably will find more today if I go on them again.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 27, 2010)

No Homo intended.


Last S&D game I played I had 33,000XP


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2010)

Lawl, just had a lucky cross-map crossbow double.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hso3OBX1Fs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2010)

Eh maybe I will pick this up
again
Sold it on ebay for 75 after playing for a total of 3.5> hours
So meh I could by it again and be only eating peanut butter for a week 
Or I can by actual food D:


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2010)

Or you can do one middle-aged man a favour and buy the Prestige Edition!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Or you can do one middle-aged man a favour and buy the Prestige Edition!



fucking his wife he hasnt touched since their 3rd child?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2010)

Not exactly, though fucking is involved.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 27, 2010)

The wife was a tranny, no homo intended.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2010)

Lawl, just had a hilarious crossbow kill. Fired it randomly, a dude ran into it's path and got stuck.


----------



## EJ (Nov 27, 2010)

So does anyone think this is better then MW2?


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 27, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> No Homo intended.
> 
> 
> Last S&D game I played I had 33,000XP



Yea you can get alot of xp on S&D. I just make sure by watching their videos on S&D if they are boosting or not.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 27, 2010)

Espionage said:


> So does anyone think this is better then MW2?


Yes





narutosushi said:


> Yea you can get alot of xp on S&D. I just make sure by watching their videos on S&D if they are boosting or not.


I find it hard for people to boost on S&D. If you get caught cheating people will report you and instant kill you.

The only way I see cheating is if there is a party of 7+, which rarely happens.

As fot the XP the 33k was a one off, I generally get between 5-10k per game.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 27, 2010)

lol gecka what happened, you went offline suddenly.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2010)

ugh at not being able to join parties.  

epic comeback in that satellite dish map, followed by a not so epic shooting range win.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 27, 2010)

XboX Ahoy returns with his weapon guides, and boy has he improved.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ub89jnFzTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Nov 27, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> XboX Ahoy returns with his weapon guides, and boy has he improved.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ub89jnFzTY[/YOUTUBE]



God, you're so late you missed the late train

and that's not a double negative


----------



## Eki (Nov 27, 2010)

Who needs a fuckin weapon guide?

Just use the damn weapon


----------



## Gecka (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't care about the guide

it's his sexy fucking voice that makes me all wet


----------



## Eki (Nov 27, 2010)

I knew You were 
*Spoiler*: __ 



secretly a girl.


----------



## EJ (Nov 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> I knew You were
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



could be ass juice.

you never know.


----------



## Eki (Nov 27, 2010)

This message is hidden because* Espionage *is on your ignore list.


----------



## EJ (Nov 27, 2010)

I would sort of believe it, if you hadn't read one of my post just about an hour ago. 

I want to use the customization in this game...but I the designs will sort of suck. Pretty bad at that stuff.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 27, 2010)

yellow lens creates horrible glare.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2010)

do yall think that the tomahawk is a legitimate lethal grenade?

not exactly MLG use, but in a local tournament


----------



## Naked (Nov 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> do yall think that the tomahawk is a legitimate lethal grenade?
> 
> not exactly MLG use, but in a local tournament



It depends on how good the other teams are. 

Giving up a frag/semtex could cost you the game in an objective based match.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2010)

mwf I learned that crossbow and ballistic knife show up on radar


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Nov 28, 2010)

Someone on youtube is a straight up beast in COD: Black Ops.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUVHTAa78W4&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2010)

meh about kills in domination.

In CTF just now dude went like 30-2, didn't capture, didn't return, he camped the whole game.  They lost so i sent him a nasty message on how much he and his clan sucks and lost.


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> do yall think that the tomahawk is a legitimate lethal grenade?
> 
> not exactly MLG use, but in a local tournament



Never use for competitive use.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2010)

So Devon, how you enjoyin' dat Rapid Fire SPECTRE?


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 28, 2010)

So I've been having a bit of connection problems, but it only happen with non-local hosts.

So, a real Call of Duty is happening in Brazil right now



Police, Federal Police, Military Police, Army, Navy, Elite Battalion, BOPE all going up in Rio de Janeiro slums taking down all criminals.

Epic country is epic.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 28, 2010)

Flak Jacket pro + Hardend pro + Tactical Mask pro + M60 = "I'm the Juggernaut, bitch "


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2010)

MPL and SPECTRE with rapid fire are loff. <3


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 28, 2010)

Just had my worst run of games ever since COD3


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Nov 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> As much as I love sandy, let me point out a few things about that match
> 
> 1. He had a full, objective aggressive team.
> 2. UAV's out the wazoo
> ...



Go on youtube and look for ELPRESADOR. If you want be to put one his videos on here just tell me. But he cuse a lot in his videos.

I need help on Special Ops. Overwatch and the other one you need two players with.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm assuming english isn't your first language...


----------



## Fatality (Nov 28, 2010)

A few questions (my answers bolded)

1. Favorite class setup?
*Hardline Pro, Steady aim Pro, Marathon Pro, semtex, concussion, motion sensor, G11*
2. Favorite kill streak setup?
*Spy plane, Counter spy plan, Care-package/Napalm*
3. Most overpowered gun?
*G11*
4. Most profound moment of bullshitery?
*Ballistic Knifing with Lightweight and Marathon is still effective imo*
5. Favorite map?
*Jungle*
6. Least favorite map?
*Cracked*


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I'm assuming english isn't your first language...


I'm guessing spanish. He's still understandeble though. Didn't know that was Sandy playing. but yeah. His opponents were meh. 67-1 is good thoug.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2010)

Fatality said:


> A few questions (my answers bolded)
> 
> 1. Favorite class setup?
> *Hardline Pro, Steady aim Pro, Marathon Pro, semtex, concussion, motion sensor, G11*
> ...



1. Ghost Pro, SoH Pro, Hacker Pro, tomahawk, concussion, motion sensor, AUG

2. UAV, UAV Jammer, Blackbird
3. Any Burst fire weapons
4. Put a guy in last stand, emptied entire clip into him, but game servers lagged, i shot the window sill, his teammate revived him, and the last stand guy tubed me. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.
5. Firing Range
6. Nuketown, or Summit.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2010)

Devon, have you tried the SPECTRE or MPL with Rapid Fire? That shit is so beastly, little man.


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2010)

PM63 > Spectre


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anybody else think that the RC car is the most annoying thing in the entire game?..


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2010)

not if you have headphones. I rarely get killed by them. And if i do hear them coming i just pull out my rocket launcher.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 28, 2010)

I can never kill them , and they always seem to blow me up even if I have flak jacket on.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 28, 2010)

Mirrow said:


> I can never kill them , and they always seem to blow me up even if I have flak jacket on.



I'm running with a flak jacket class now and only die if the RC car explodes right next to me.

Running Flakjacket, hardend pro and tactical mask pro.

I can rambo trough anything but direct gunfire now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 28, 2010)

I only use my Flak Jacket x Tactical Mask class in the objective gametypes. Explosive spam is less frequent in TDM, so it's not essential.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't even think I know how to play core tdm anymore. you would think it would be simple, point your weapon and shoot, but eh.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2010)

this game has technical problems. for example sound problems, hit marking problems, knife lunging problems and matchmaking problems and problems putting people into uneven teams.  

in that sense it's not much less frustrating than mw2.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2010)

Spektre with grip and silencer

jesus

got attack helicopter TWICE on search with it


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> this game has technical problems. for example sound problems, hit marking problems, knife lunging problems and matchmaking problems and problems putting people into uneven teams.
> 
> in that sense it's not much less frustrating than mw2.



Meh, and i still somehow maintain a 2.83 KD ratio with over 16,000 kills and only 5,000 something deaths 


Me > Infinity Ward

And i was looking at how many killstreaks you have gotten Alpha, and you barley have any


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> Me > Infinity Ward
> 
> And i was looking at how many killstreaks you have gotten Alpha, and you barley have any



All this time we've spent together and you haven't figured out that I don't killwhore?

I'm an objective aggressive player, I like to win.

Sadly killwhores like you don't tend to help, so I usually don't.

I'm the guy planting the bomb, tac inserting near the objective, running the flag, and rushing to the middle domination point.

And most of the time I don't get very many kills doing so.


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2010)

Im more of the, sit back and wait for my opportunity to take the objective guy.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> Im more of the, sit back and wait for my opportunity to take the objective guy.



YOU!!!!!1!!11!!!

Camper's reflexes are fairly dull

So that means twitchy trigger fingers like mine win the fight half the time.


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2010)

Ill upload game play for you. Better have a pad of paper too take some notes


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 28, 2010)

Eki said:


> Im more of the, sit back and wait for my opportunity to take the objective guy.


this reminds me of those Miller light beer commercials.


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> this reminds me of those Miller light beer commercials.



[YOUTUBE]DxDaP-U843s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Nov 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xs0ckSr2iFw[/YOUTUBE]

LOL WAT


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> Im more of the, sit back and wait for my opportunity to take the objective guy.



That's a roundabout way of saying "camping the objective" lol.


----------



## Eki (Nov 29, 2010)

Well it's hard to take it when kids keep coming in waves like mindless zombies


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2010)

there's too much camping in these games, and my definition of camping is "if everyone played like a camper, would the game go anywhere? NO"

try and think of those hardcore TDM games in MW2 that always ended with time outs and rarely ended cause of score limit.  That's cause everyone was camping, scared shitless of going out of their corner and getting killed.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2010)

That's not a definition, nor is your second statement what camping is.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 29, 2010)

Have any of guys really sniped. I have been using the L96 to varying success.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2010)

but that is how campers play, they just sit and wait, and if everyone was playing like that, the game would basically go nowhere.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2010)

"if everyone played like a camper, would the game go anywhere? NO" is not a definition.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 29, 2010)

you dun like campers go play halo.

oh wait you dun like that game either.

actually how are the Splinter Cell games? I last played Rainbow Six like 9 years ago.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> "if everyone played like a camper, would the game go anywhere? NO" is not a definition.



define definition, i bet you i'm right


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 29, 2010)

that's not a definition, but an example of the term in context.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> that's not a definition, but an example of the term in context.



what is "non-camper", a "non-camper" makes the game go somewhere.  See what i did there?

There is no game mode that _all_ the players can camp, not complete an objective, and win the game.  the game clock will expire.

i guess i could have been more specific, but i didn't think i had to be


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 29, 2010)

you need to play with us more (maybe), we always win hardcore games and even HC objective games by the score limit. Some maps just don't allow it though, like Sub-base in MW2 in any TDM game. And these maps are bigger. I don't (really) camp but I almost always get less than ten kills in a game.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2010)

Eh, he doesn't have/use a headset, so he can go fuck himself as far as I'm concerned.

I play offensive/defensive depending on the map, the tendencies of the opposite team and the weapon/attachments I'm using. I tend to go high octane with SoH/Rapid Fire SPECTRE/MPL. I get a lot of crossbow sticks, too.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah and get a mic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it's black friday today, it should be piss cheap.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 29, 2010)

and dave get online I'm fucking bored


----------



## Eki (Nov 29, 2010)

Camping is better than thinking you got away from someone only to be killed by bulletes that turn around corners like if this was the movie Wanted, with sexy ass Angelina Jolie 

Coming to DVD and BluRay soon.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

So are the majority of you guys Ps3 players? I won't be getting this till christmas, most likely, so just wondering.

Game plays nice, although there are definitely some issues online, but it was the same with MW2.

Oddly enough ha, my biggest gripe is probably that the makarov does more damage than the 1911 in this game.


----------



## Eki (Nov 29, 2010)

fuck all pistols beside the python. 

Should be a shotgun


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea, the python is ridiculous. Ballistic knife is also pretty good, especially with the increased knife speed. Good for a stealth class.

But my issue with the 1911/Makarov is just that its not true. There is no way to make the argument that a 9mm Mak round has more stopping power than a .45 round.


----------



## Naked (Nov 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9XCO22SXqY[/YOUTUBE]

I lol'd.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2010)

Rockin that Stoner63, shit is too juiced.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2010)

i don't use the mic too much except to ask people how they are doing.  unless u r playing  against a really good team and need stronger tactics, i just won't use it.

i'm still pissed at shotguns being a primary


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 29, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Rockin that Stoner63, shit is too juiced.



That and the M60 are some of the most powerful guns in the game in terms of damage. And it been proved that the stoner has the highest DPS of all the guns.

I remember picking up the stoner for the first time, me being a LMG user was pretty pissed at the uselessness of the other LMG's( didn't know the M60's quality's back then) so when i got it and tried it, i fucking loved it.

And i always feel like a badass when i'm shooting it, shit feels powerful.
You can always hear when someone uses it.

I'm using the M60 now with one of my favorite perk set-ups: Flak Jacket, Hardend and Tactical Mask (all pro). Makes you the the Juggernaut bitch himself.


----------



## Naked (Nov 29, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> That and the M60 are some of the most powerful guns in the game in terms of damage. And it been proved that the stoner has the highest DPS of all the guns.



The Skorpion actually has the same DPS as the Stoner.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> The Skorpion actually has the same DPS as the Stoner.



But the Stoner has no damage drop. 

The Skorpion's damage drops REAAAAALLLY fast.
And has a 20 bullet mag.


----------



## Eki (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea wtf is with the low mags for SMG's. Thats some bullshit


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 29, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i don't use the mic too much except to ask people how they are doing.  unless u r playing  against a really good team and need stronger tactics, i just won't use it.
> 
> i'm still pissed at shotguns being a primary


objective games. only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like that one of gecka's friends don't use mics... and me.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 29, 2010)

Went 16-1 in hardcore search on jungle

I got an 11 killstreak, but I only had a 3-4-5 setup

put it in my file share for fellow 360peeps


----------



## Eki (Nov 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> objective games. only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like that one of gecka's friends don't use mics... and me.



Lulz, us ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Gecka (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm such a badass, I blew up a teammates RC Car

AND STILL GOT A KILL


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2010)

Eki said:


> Yea wtf is with the low mags for SMG's. Thats some bullshit



To be honest, some would be OP with more bullets in the mag, especially with rapid fire being as gdlk as it is in this game.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 30, 2010)

>



mwf i learned that ghost pro doesn't protect you from blackbird


----------



## Eki (Nov 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> mwf i learned that ghost pro doesn't protect you from blackbird



mfw i purposely blew up a barrel with a few shots on Jungle and it killed my teammate


----------



## Gecka (Nov 30, 2010)

lmao

eki, check out my fileshare for that hardcore search game will ya


----------



## Eki (Nov 30, 2010)

im watching expendables.

will do in the morning


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 30, 2010)

Im experiencing lag, and now its happening with local connections as well.....


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 30, 2010)

I've seem to hear more lag complaints in this game.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 30, 2010)

I have had lag only in some ground war games since the update and when few times I teamed up with someone from NF. My file share so far has a triple kill claymore almost looks staged.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 30, 2010)

Until last week I never suffered from lag, its weird. It could be the weather, but since all the cables are underground I don't know if its having any effect...

Either way, lately I have been lagging in a few lobbies. Just played a few games and was fine, it seems to come and go as it please...

No homo intended at the end there.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 30, 2010)

i had total shit lag last night , also got knife lunged a few times, even holding the famas trigger at a guy lunging at me and i still got knifed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 30, 2010)

first dude i saw using a shotgun well last night, silenced spas 12?  he was just plugging away at us like a pro, knew the maps and spots and all, but in the end he wasn't much better than even. and that was with the killstreaks he earned.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 30, 2010)

The only problems I've been having is my system freezing up on me, mid game


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2010)

27-1 game on Launch

PUPPIES!


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2010)

woke up to a flashing red hue in my room, coming from console.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> The only problems I've been having is my system freezing up on me, mid game


This!!!!!!!!! I fucking hate when that happens.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 30, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> This!!!!!!!!! I fucking hate when that happens.



And it always happens when things are going well enough. It happens at least once over the course of about 2-3 hours of playing.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> woke up to a flashing red hue in my room, coming from console.



ooooooooooooo wat u gonna do?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2010)

That's what you get for being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that leaves his 360 on.

Lucas, who made your sig? It's pretty nice.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 30, 2010)

I did, it was what I wanted my emblem to look like but they don't have samurai emblems other than the helmet.

Can you read the ScR Shogun in the middle?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2010)

Barely.

Objective games piss me the fuck off. Fucking retards without headsets that don't even know the fucking dynamic of the game. ALWAYS CAP B FIRST.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2010)

imma plug in the av cable properly and play sum moar


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> And it always happens when things are going well enough. It happens at least once over the course of about 2-3 hours of playing.


I also hate when the game hangs at the loading screen. In MW2 you could press the home button and join your friends session to get out of it. But nooo, you actually have to wait to get out of the fucking screen in Black Ops.


----------



## Eki (Nov 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> woke up to a flashing red hue in my room, coming from console.



Thank god       .


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2010)

i know rite?

this is the first day only three people on my friends list are online.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 30, 2010)

I would have lold hard if nae got rrod


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2010)

fuck you gecka


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 30, 2010)

I really wish I wouldn't have allowed my mother to buy this as a Christmas present for me....MWf2 is dead now....what people are left just run around as if everything is TDM.

Maybe I should go buy it and return the other


----------



## Eki (Nov 30, 2010)

<so sick of MW


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 30, 2010)

Eki said:


> mfw i purposely blew up a barrel with a few shots on Jungle and it killed my teammate



lol i did that once as a test if it actually worked. It did.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone from the Fantastic 4 want to play zombies tonight?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 30, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Anyone from the Fantastic 4 want to play zombies tonight?


This is exactly how you can tell BO MP sucks. Instead of NF gathering for MP, all you guys do is zombies. This game is so much fail..


----------



## Proxy (Nov 30, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I also hate when the game hangs at the loading screen. In MW2 you could press the home button and join your friends session to get out of it. But nooo, you actually have to wait to get out of the fucking screen in Black Ops.



Yup. When the game starts acting up like that, I just turn it off. If it's not those problems, it's connection issues. I can't go one day without one of the three things happening when I'm playing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah, this game has issues, i don't see myself picking up the next one


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, i'm actually one of the very few team NF members that plays MP now?
Apart from the lag and matchmaking issues(which is the only real problem) it's fun, i can make different perk and weapon combinations then or use LMG's like i've done with MW2 and i'm doing fine.

I think having to sit trough it and having to bite trough the hard part of it to get accustomed is a little too hard for some people.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 1, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Wow, i'm actually one of the very few team NF members that plays MP now?
> Apart from the lag and matchmaking issues(which is the only real problem) it's fun, i can make different perk and weapon combinations then or use LMG's like i've done with MW2 and i'm doing fine.
> 
> I think having to sit trough it and having to bite trough the hard part of it to get accustomed is a little too hard for some people.


I'm still playing it. It's just that I'm too busy with RL, that I haven't had time to game. I've learned to live with this games faults.


----------



## Eki (Dec 1, 2010)

Everyone bitching cause they suck teh cock.


2.84 kd

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my 

I played with some kids with fucking 4.0's


----------



## Gecka (Dec 1, 2010)

I like the game, but the famas and g11 need nerfing, the pistols need buffing, the knifing lunge needs to be dumbed down to about half a foot, and the rocket launchers need to be better.

Also ballistic knife and crossbow shouldn't show up on the radar, sniping needs to be a usable tactic

the matchmaking needs to be tuned

BUT OTHER THAN THAT, GREAT GAME


----------



## Eki (Dec 1, 2010)

I got knifed by the same guy twice in a row. I was so pissed


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 1, 2010)

i used to be able to pick up any sniper rifle in mw2 and blast away , i wouldn't dare do that here, that's asking to get boned.

ima keep playing since there's still a chance they'll fix things, and i payed for it.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 1, 2010)

I noticed that a few games get deleted from the record... That sucks ass.

Playing HC S&D, we got bombarded 1st round and my whole team fucking quit. I won the 2nd and 3rd round single handed and a douchebag from the other team dashboard, lost the game.

Was a bit annoyed, but I went to the next game, I was 16-1, the game finished and I was quite happy with the performance. I went to theatre mode to capture one of my multi kills and it said _File error_ or some shit like that saying the game record no longer exists.
Checked my combat record and there is no file for the game.


That is so gay.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> Everyone bitching cause they suck teh cock.
> 
> 
> 2.84 kd
> ...


If I gave a shit about k/d ratio, it would've been in the 4-5 as well. But I don't camp. And I mostly play objective gametypes. Caring too much about k/d holds back from the fun you could actually have with this game.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]y79vQ05JYro[/YOUTUBE]
--​


Eki said:


> Everyone bitching cause they suck teh cock.
> 
> 
> 2.84 kd
> ...



People with higher kill/death ratio's than you complain about this game too, so that's irrelevant. As Haohmaru said, it's not hard to have a high kill/death ratio when you camp and use high killstreaks. I'm only defensive when I play TDM solo (because _kill/death ratio actually matters_ and my teammates usually suck), but I still use low "team player" killstreaks.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 1, 2010)

dude had a 16 kd ratio the other day in capture the flag, shooting at the underground passage door near his flag.  he didn't capture shit, all he did was point his gun at the door.  ended 32-2.  does that make u randy?


----------



## Eki (Dec 1, 2010)

All your post responses seem like utter shit.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 1, 2010)

I couldnt' give a shit about K/D W/L ratio, whatI care is dying over some bullshit killcam

Stabbed the guy, got the marker, blood came out, it appeared on the right side of the screen and the guy killed me as if I wasn't there.

I didnt get that kill./


Gonna shelf the game for a while, I need to fix my connection, lagging like a mother fucker.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm gonna take a break from this game too, before I break my controller in rage.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm actually getting good at sniping of all things...


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 1, 2010)

Eki said:


> All your post responses seem like utter shit.



Stop mentioning your kill/death ratio as if it makes your opinion more valid. It's condescending. My kill/death ratio is also above 2.7, but that doesn't matter.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 1, 2010)

whoa, we're all black ops raging in here, i think we need a fruit cooler or something


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm just wondering if I should shelf this before or after I prestige.


----------



## Daedus (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, am I the only one in this thread who even likes this game anymore?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 1, 2010)

I still play multi player and still like it so that makes two of us.
edit: Maybe I like it because I only play it in small doses during the weekend rarely to get play during the week because of work


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm the only one who still plays this full time and has fun.

I say we need the band back together.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2010)

I play multiplayer more than anything


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 1, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm the only one who still plays this full time and has fun.
> 
> I say we need the band back together.



I second this notion


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 1, 2010)

I still play multiplayer but I'm leveling slower than usual because I'm trying out a bunch of different weapons and perks.

I have fun with the multiplayer but at times I do get frustrated because I still have to adapt to not always running and gunning like in MW2.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 1, 2010)

saw some dude with in MP yesterday with a lightbulb picture over his head. anybody seen this before?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 1, 2010)

The light bulb means that they are either calling in support (helicopter, air strike etc.) or in the pause menu.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 1, 2010)

never noticed it b4


----------



## Id (Dec 1, 2010)

Nazi Fucking Zombies Yeah! 

PS I am not playing under Grahf. My kid brother deleted my password by accident.


----------



## Eki (Dec 1, 2010)

Turn around corner, fucking pee my pants.

[YOUTUBE]12mK0uf6rkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Dec 1, 2010)

It was 5, one ran around him when he started to gun them down.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Nazi Fucking Zombies Yeah!
> 
> PS I am not playing under Grahf. My kid brother deleted my password by accident.



I thought you died.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 2, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Nazi Fucking Zombies Yeah!
> 
> PS I am not playing under Grahf. My kid brother deleted my password by accident.



Good to see you alive whats the psn you playing under now?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2010)

Eki said:


> Turn around corner, fucking pee my pants.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]12mK0uf6rkI[/YOUTUBE]


And that's why you take Sleight of Hand pro.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2010)

if he had been using aug he surely would have gotten all of them, just like gecka did in his clip, and i mowed down a bunch of dudes bunch of times with mine.  maybe even galil could have done the job.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 2, 2010)

>mfw I'm suddenly decent with the Commando


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2010)

one time i used it in my setup , got too much recoil.  famas same.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2010)

Lmao, too much recoil?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah, admittedly i used it very little, as soon as i shot at my target the recoil was up and away, similar as the ak-47 iirc.  is hangatyr saying i'm wrong? :amazed


----------



## SMCentral (Dec 2, 2010)

Boom headshot!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpi4GOfHeQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 2, 2010)

I've got a shitload of pro perks already, i got pro for ninja and ghost today.

And marathon + scout yesterday.

I even got Tactical Mask pro.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 2, 2010)

Comando has very little recoil.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2010)

alright, i remember that shit leaving it's target when i held the trigger, like the AK.   I definitely wouldn't take it up against a group like the group dude found up there.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2010)

...seriously dude, either learn to control your fucking fire or use a single shot/burst weapon.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2010)

don't have to, not all guns recoil like that when the trigger is held, this is true for ADS and hip fire, and it's my style to hold the trigger a long time as needed.  that's why i roll with extended mags and scavenger always.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm thinking about registering in GB to find a cool strategy team.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> don't have to, not all guns recoil like that when the trigger is held, this is true for ADS and hip fire, and it's my style to hold the trigger a long time as needed.  that's why i roll with extended mags and scavenger always.



I read 'spraying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with no skill', anyone else catch that?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I read 'spraying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with no skill', anyone else catch that?



 durr, they couldn't have heard that, cause i spent the last page of posts telling them not to use guns that spray.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2010)

"Alright, I'm back. Just grabbed a gingerbread man.

I got ninety-nine problems, but a snack ain't one.

-munching sounds-"

xdddddddddddddd


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I read 'spraying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with no skill', anyone else catch that?



Don't be hatin on extended mags 

And who cares about skill, most people just play for fun


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2010)

lol, made a successful pedo bear emblem


----------



## Gecka (Dec 2, 2010)

Eki said:


> lol, made a successful pedo bear emblem



Is there a vid on how to do that?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2010)

i saw a perfect pedo bear emblem yesterday, only the eyes and mouth though, really


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Is there a vid on how to do that?



Nope, did it myself


----------



## Id (Dec 2, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Good to see you alive whats the psn you playing under now?



Xeno_Id



Brandon Heat said:


> I thought you died.



I live!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Don't be hatin on extended mags
> 
> And who cares about skill, most people just play for fun



Yeah... except for:


> it's my style to hold the trigger a long time as needed. that's why i roll with extended mags and scavenger always.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 3, 2010)

Spray and Pray = SaP = Suck a Penis

Thats major homo intended bro.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2010)

Naruto Simpson loves the cock, true story.


----------



## Newton (Dec 3, 2010)

ho shit is that Id

I've been playing GT5 offline, so if you guys wanna play zombies just leave a VM and I'll hope on


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 3, 2010)

even without controlling fire the commando is a laser.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 3, 2010)

AK-47 is where it's at people.

Except that I need to get another 30 levels before I get it back again :/


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 3, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> AK-47 is where it's at people.
> 
> Except that I need to get another 30 levels before I get it back again :/



I think i'm only gonna Prestige once.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 3, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> I think i'm only gonna Prestige once.



Yup only gonna prestige once right now at 46 first prestige and getting some pro perks sucked looking at you marathon pro.


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2010)

Newton said:


> ho shit is that Id
> 
> I've been playing GT5 offline, so if you guys wanna play zombies just leave a VM and I'll hope on



How is GT5?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 3, 2010)

commando sucks a whole ass


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 3, 2010)

Commando is perhaps the best gun in the game alongside AK74u


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 3, 2010)

it's aighhhtttt


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 3, 2010)

Mang I'll probably have to wait until the next Rainbow Six game to come out in order to play proper tactical game, COD was just not build for it.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 3, 2010)

the drop shot is starting to run rampant in this game. i'm so sick and tired of assholes dropping to prone while shooting to kill me. It especially pisses me off because i should have the kill but the douche drops to the ground. They really should make it not possible to continue shooting while going prone.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 3, 2010)

@Team NF

We should run zombies tonight, bit bored of GT5 right now.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 3, 2010)

Bored of GT5 already? Is it _that_ shit?


----------



## Newton (Dec 3, 2010)

he means he's been playing it all day lol

@Id, its great, but way too addicting at first, so you end up playing so much, that by mid game you get a bit fed up and have to dial back your playing

but its alot of fun, and the physics and cars are unreal

getting it is more than worth it if you're a fan


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 3, 2010)

commando is boss.

one kill before competing a contract some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dashboarded. this has also happened on easy shit like five kills without dying, and it expires :/


----------



## Eki (Dec 3, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> the drop shot is starting to run rampant in this game. i'm so sick and tired of assholes dropping to prone while shooting to kill me. It especially pisses me off because i should have the kill but the douche drops to the ground. They really should make it not possible to continue shooting while going prone.



lol, you must of never played cod4


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 3, 2010)

Newton said:


> he means he's been playing it all day lol
> 
> @Id, its great, but way too addicting at first, so you end up playing so much, that by mid game you get a bit fed up and have to dial back your playing
> 
> ...



Nah truthfully I haven't played GT5 much in the past three days, the game is becoming dull to me, I think GT2 is still my favorite of the series. Plus I like to mix it up and play different games so I feel like playing zombies if any of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are down.


----------



## Naked (Dec 3, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> the drop shot is starting to run rampant in this game. i'm so sick and tired of assholes dropping to prone while shooting to kill me. It especially pisses me off because i should have the kill but the douche drops to the ground. They really should make it not possible to continue shooting while going prone.



Bro, knife > dropshot in this game.

And second chance is an automatic dropshot anyway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 3, 2010)

As usual Team NF is useless.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 3, 2010)

i'll be on later, won't be using commando cause it's a hot piece of dog shit


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 3, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> the drop shot is starting to run rampant in this game. i'm so sick and tired of assholes dropping to prone while shooting to kill me. It especially pisses me off because i should have the kill but the douche drops to the ground. They really should make it not possible to continue shooting while going prone.



Drop shotting in COD4 and "worm sliding" in WaW were actually effective evasive tactics, and were considered as pro moves. Treyarch have increased the time it takes to drop straight to prone, so drop shotting isn't an issue in Black Ops. I've switched back to default layout because being able to knife quicker beats drop shotting in this game.


----------



## Naked (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone on PS3 up for Zombies?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 3, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Anyone on PS3 up for Zombies?



At least one person on Team NF is around.

Give me a bit, gonna eat first.

---

Online, whoever want's to play get on.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 4, 2010)

First time I played zombies online, got to round 26


----------



## Eki (Dec 4, 2010)

lol, noob tube impact ftw on S&D

[YOUTUBE]WSdQ9ab7fls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 4, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> At least one person on Team NF is around.
> 
> Give me a bit, gonna eat first.
> 
> ...



Sorry I missed you yesterday Nin.

Anyone free for some zombies tonight?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 4, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sorry I missed you yesterday Nin.
> 
> Anyone free for some zombies tonight?



I'll do some with you all later today.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah I'll play today, jet let me know when is good for you guys.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm free now till later tonight.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes


> Phase 1: Gather feedback, reproduce reports and implement solutions.
> * • As soon as the game is released, we scour the forums and play online with fans to gather feedback.
> * • The QA team reproduces all feedback reports in a test environment, enters them into our database, and assigns them to dev team members.
> o o Like any scientific process, reports must be reproduced in the test lab before they can be addressed. With millions of users playing the game, something reported by only a small number of users may not be easily reproducible. For this, it’s important that all reports in the forums provide as much helpful information as they can.
> ...


----------



## Eki (Dec 5, 2010)

tl                      ;tr


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 5, 2010)

*anyone up for a game of HQ... Free care packs*


----------



## Eki (Dec 5, 2010)

so persuading


----------



## Gecka (Dec 5, 2010)

just read the bolded for the actual patches


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Added a negative influencer to all spawn points to decrease the chances of spawning near an enemy. This will further improve spawning protection on top of previous updates.

This.


----------



## Eki (Dec 5, 2010)

* • Additional minor reductions in knife lunge.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 5, 2010)

my boy just had the valkerie glitch, he couldn't fire his rockets at all, they would explode immediately and kill him, and when he respawned he had the rockets, would use them and get killed again.  yes he knows how to use rockets .


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 5, 2010)

So playing wit Dave HTD, best tactic is to camp more than your enemies, eventually they will get frustrated of your faggorty...

Once spawn locations are fixed, I am going super camper mode.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2010)

Finally got my emblem sorted.


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 5, 2010)

Hardline pro nerf makes me


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2010)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 5, 2010)

Eki said:


> * ? Additional minor reductions in knife lunge.


----------



## Eki (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Daedus (Dec 5, 2010)

42 - 7 Domination in Havana today.

Living up Hardline Pro shenanigans while I can.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 5, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> So playing wit Dave HTD, best tactic is to camp more than your enemies, eventually they will get frustrated of your faggorty...
> 
> Once spawn locations are fixed, I am going super camper mode.


Spawn, go prone immediately in the nearest shadow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 5, 2010)

Omni or Newton, we need your assistance.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 6, 2010)

the new update sounds awesome. It's too bad the hit markers still havent been adjusted, but they've got a lot of good stuff happening in this update. I really hope that now me or my friends wont get randomly dropped from a party/game lobby/match after this update. I'll miss the hardline pro exploit lol. I have trouble getting big killstreaks so i've enjoyed using that on sam turrets but it's for the betterment of the game and that's a good thing in the end.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2010)

You could start sucking less.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, just wow..... 8 consecutive connection lost..... Has to be some kind of record, either the servers has gone bonkers or there are a lot of dashboard homos.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it's a combo of both.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

I went to try wager matches after the connection issue, it was rather fun.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry Dave, I had to go to my son's school.. It was his Christmas presentation today...I thought it was at 4 but it was at 2:30, hence why I left in a hurry.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuqJEWqjLxI[/YOUTUBE]

EL BEASTADOR BEASTING F1ST NASA1 AIN'T SHIT BEASTADOR BEASTS


And that's alright. I thought I heard your woman shouting at you. xd


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuqJEWqjLxI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> EL BEASTADOR BEASTING F1ST NASA1 AIN'T SHIT BEASTADOR BEASTS
> 
> ...



ELPRESADOR is epic 

And yeah, my woman was like _"AREN'T YOU READDDYYY????"_


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2010)

Lucas, you gots MSN or something?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 6, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuqJEWqjLxI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> EL BEASTADOR BEASTING F1ST NASA1 AIN'T SHIT BEASTADOR BEASTS
> 
> ...


Dude talks a lot of shit for killing a bunch of noobs. What a fucktard. I mean dude was reloading right in front of an opponent, which took like 2 sec and the opponent didn't even fire. Fucking noobs.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 6, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Dude talks a lot of shit for killing a bunch of noobs. What a fucktard. I mean dude was reloading right in front of an opponent, which took like 2 sec and the opponent didn't even fire. Fucking noobs.



Wasn't he playing "Combat training"?

/E: yes, he was.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 6, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Dude talks a lot of shit for killing a bunch of noobs. What a fucktard. I mean dude was reloading right in front of an opponent, which took like 2 sec and the opponent didn't even fire. Fucking noobs.



Oh Haoh, dude was Beasting in Combat training.

It's meant as a joke.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lucas, you gots MSN or something?


Skype 


Haohmaru said:


> Dude talks a lot of shit for killing a bunch of noobs. What a fucktard. I mean dude was reloading right in front of an opponent, which took like 2 sec and the opponent didn't even fire. Fucking noobs.


You don't know ELPRESATOR, the dude is epic.

As he said, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 6, 2010)

Me no comprendo senor haha. Lol I fail in English. Was he doing combat training?


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Me no comprendo senor haha. Lol I fail in English. Was he doing combat training?


Yes it was combat training but he was straight up beasting.

He is a piss taker, look for his page on youtube and watch his games/commentating... He is quality.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone up for zombies, i'm a bit tired of MP now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2010)

silenced spas 12 is fun.  it shoots like a laser beam and sounds like one.  and no cap it seems.  more useful than a flame thrower for clearing a room, which isn't useful bc it hardly kills.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Honestly, I have only tried AK74u, Commando, FAL.

I need to give the other weapons a chance... Will do one day.... will do....


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Ambush, Backlot, Bloc, Bog, Broadcast, Chinatown, Countdown, Crash, Creek, Crossfire, District, Downpour, Killhouse, Overgrown, Pipeline, Shipment, Showdown, Strike, Vacant, Wet Work.

G3. Black Ops are missing Those.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 6, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Honestly, I have only tried AK74u, Commando, FAL.
> 
> I need to give the other weapons a chance... Will do one day.... will do....



Try the Stoner63.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't know if I'll like the stoner, everytime Im on HS&D following a team mate with it looks slow and stupid... Will try it tho.


EDIT: Wait, I did play sharpshooter with Dave before, I had a go with a few guns, but only enough time to kill one person, didn't really get the hang of any of them, no attachments, etc...


----------



## Eki (Dec 6, 2010)

big killstreaks shouldn't be allowed on NukeTown.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Skype
> You don't know ELPRESATOR, the dude is epic.
> 
> As he said, haters gonna hate.


Exactly

Gimme yo Skype then.


Haohmaru said:


> Dude talks a lot of shit for killing a bunch of noobs. What a fucktard. I mean dude was reloading right in front of an opponent, which took like 2 sec and the opponent didn't even fire. Fucking noobs.



YJDK.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Skype = byagamgokulden


----------



## Eki (Dec 6, 2010)

SkypeSaturdaysssss


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2010)

Skypesaturdays, wut?


----------



## Munken (Dec 6, 2010)

uh yeah, my first attempt at a montage

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM6QoQb7lSQ[/YOUTUBE]

dont hate on the music


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 6, 2010)

I just went biblical on some guys with an mp5k


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2010)

MP5K extended mags = <3


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Straight up beasting...

My own team mates tryna stop me with ma own mortar strike, it ain't gonna deter me, a soldier of my caliber and the _beastification_ of all the stats Im giving you guys, its unmatchable.

Look at that, here goes my perfect game, second chance bitch, reload, why the fuck did I reload?


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 6, 2010)

Munken said:


> uh yeah, my first attempt at a montage
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM6QoQb7lSQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> dont hate on the music



you're good at quick sniping.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 6, 2010)

So X-Man/ID when are we running zombies?


----------



## Naked (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone know where Crix went? It's like he disappeared of the face of the planet.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 6, 2010)

Ever since he was raped by silverback gorillas he went MIA.


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> So X-Man/ID when are we running zombies?



In 30 min.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 6, 2010)

XboxNF had some good games

and by that I mean Eki carried us


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 6, 2010)

X-Man said:


> In 30 min.



Post in here when your heading online, I haven't even turned on my PS3 today so I haven't added you yet. :33


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2010)

I am online. I have Brandon Heat added to my old account. Need to add you two guys. :33


----------



## Eki (Dec 6, 2010)

Gecka said:


> XboxNF had some good games
> 
> and by that I mean Eki carried us



I have to go see my doctor for back problems


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 6, 2010)

X-Man said:


> I am online. I have Brandon Heat added to my old account. Need to add you two guys. :33


don't you guys have a fanclub to discuss stuff like this?


----------



## Naked (Dec 6, 2010)

You guys have space for one more? :33


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright added request to some of you fools. 



Nae'blis said:


> don't you guys have a fanclub to discuss stuff like this?



That was MW2, we have not established one for Blk Ops.


----------



## Naked (Dec 6, 2010)

X-Man said:


> That was MW2, we have not established one for Blk Ops.



Actually, you might wanna check  out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 6, 2010)

Eki said:


> I have to go see my doctor for back problems



I told you to stop giving fat girls piggyback rides but you didn't listen.


----------



## Newton (Dec 6, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Anyone know where Crix went? It's like he disappeared of the face of the planet.



Been playin GT5 offline, i said to message me on here anytime you guys wanna play zombies


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 6, 2010)

Newton said:


> Been playin GT5 offline, i said to message me on here anytime you guys wanna play zombies



Excuses.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Mic is bust... Fuck, its a TBX41 too, need $$ to replace it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 6, 2010)

an accident or just wear and tear?

unfortunate though.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 6, 2010)

Neither, it just stopped working. Im so fucking pissed off.


----------



## Eki (Dec 6, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I told you to stop giving fat girls piggyback rides but you didn't listen.



yea, Gecka and nae need to loose some weight


----------



## Gecka (Dec 6, 2010)

That first radiation match I was really off my game

Nae did 10-1 iirc

god i'm too used to hardcore


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, funnest game ever.

We tied our old best and got to round 24, I've gotten to fucking round 24 three times online, I've never gotten higher than that unless you count solo. 

Crix you can never say I wasn't there for you, I came back and revived you. Your girl like scream when you died was the funniest thing I've heard in a while. 

Good games guys, zombies was too much fun. pek


----------



## Id (Dec 7, 2010)

Fuck you guys your on your own. 

Soon as I turn around, Zombies ass-rapes me. Damn Zombies.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Warranty                   ?


No warranty son, the _beastification_ of my contract expired long ago alongside those camping ass cats.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2010)

Sucks to be you, then. 

Just buy a 15 quid headset.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 7, 2010)

I can hardly accept going from Turtle Beach X41 to xbox headset


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2010)

Lmao, Turtlebeach are shit.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2010)

i completed the campaign a few days ago and it was the best(for a cod game)....though i think everyone should complete the campaign on world at war before trying black ops to get the full experience.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lmao, Turtlebeach are shit.


Your face.


----------



## PEET3R (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe it's actually possible that Infinity Ward may make the next game better than Blops. If so; I hereby swear upon my honor and love that I will engage in sexual actions with the disc of that so-called video game. 

- Thank you


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm digging the under barrel flamethrower right now.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 7, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm digging the under barrel flamethrower right now.



Useless on the game modes I play as everyone has Flat Jacket Pro


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 7, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Useless on the game modes I play as everyone has Flat Jacket Pro



And that might be Domination?


----------



## Eki (Dec 7, 2010)

Infinity Ward needs to BACK THE FUCK UP and take some notes


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 7, 2010)

flame thrower doesn't really kill.  it might help to root out one or 2 campers then u run out of fuel and that's it.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 7, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> flame thrower doesn't really kill.  it might help to root out one or 2 campers then u run out of fuel and that's it.



The trick with it is....

It's fire, whatever it touches it kills like me.

You can just throw it all over the screen in the general direction of the enemy and there done REALLY quickly.

Really good with the M16, got 2 Gunships with that combi already.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 7, 2010)

I haven't been killed by flamethrower since my third match of this game.

And lol Gecka and Eki, you have your perspectives seriously screwed if you think all of us being on the top of the leader board for all but two games is a failure. yeah sure I would have liked to maintain a 10KD for all games but lol. Eki did carry us for that one game though lol.


----------



## Eki (Dec 7, 2010)

More 3 games 

I did bad on the last one though, that one ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kept killing me.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 7, 2010)

Havent played in over 1 day, must be some kind of record.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 8, 2010)

the only time I enjoyed HQ was on cod 4 shipment.


Deathgun said:


> And that might be Domination?


            .


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 8, 2010)

11 kills with the dog kill streak


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 8, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> And that might be Domination?





Nae'blis said:


> .


Pretty much this.


----------



## Naked (Dec 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlsatGFS4iA&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking last stand/second chance invincibility frames.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 8, 2010)

Those fuckers look like a bunch of noobs.


----------



## Eki (Dec 8, 2010)

i got tomahawked across the map a few times by brit ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who were doing nothing but sniping


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 8, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Havent played in over 1 day, must be some kind of record.



Try going for a week....unless you've already started playing right now


----------



## Naked (Dec 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RBu9ximO2U[/YOUTUBE]

*Start > Up > A > Up > A*


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Ever since he was raped by silverback gorillas he went MIA.



lol, that just sounds so wrong


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 8, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Try going for a week....unless you've already started playing right now


Nah, I got on it about 15 minutes after I posted that


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]2UWESF3MUhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Dec 8, 2010)

I need three people to play Zombies with me on "Five".

Who's up for it?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 8, 2010)

Darth said:


> I need three people to play Zombies with me on "Five".
> 
> Who's up for it?



What console are you on?


----------



## Gecka (Dec 8, 2010)

Fucking shitfaces dashboarded and froze my xbox


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 8, 2010)

Zombies tonight Nin?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Zombies tonight Nin?



Sure, who else is in?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like Matt is on.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 9, 2010)

I join a game just as the enemy team calls in dogs, blackbird, chopper gunner, napalm strike in the same minute... yeah I pretty much just backed out.

Not sure why 25% of my games in the past two days have been Jungle. These COD games love giving me my most hated maps over and over again.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 9, 2010)

Me and some friends were on a nasty winstreak (21 is when he stopped)

when we were put in a game with 2 level 9's and the other team had a 50 kill lead

we managed to lower it to a 15 kill lead, before we turned off our xbox's


----------



## Gecka (Dec 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR4kP-XV_Kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Dec 9, 2010)

silly rabbit, if you just want my dick, come grab it.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 9, 2010)

I straight up _beasted_ some high prestige hoes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2010)

Any NF people down for zombies?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll go with at least one game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'll go with at least one game.



The others aren't on yet, unless you just want to play us two with randoms or something.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> The others aren't on yet, unless you just want to play us two with randoms or something.



Never mind that.

Something come up anyway. I can't play now.

Why did you have to be born in Canada...


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Never mind that.
> 
> Something come up anyway. I can't play now.
> 
> Why did you have to be born in Canada...



Psh, what does that have to do with you not playing.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, what does that have to do with you not playing.



Because you always show up at the point that i'm tired already AKA time difference. It's a bitch.

NORMALLY i could have played now but alas, RL had other plans.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm ready Nin. Where are you?


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 9, 2010)

lol sorry dude I didn't know I was the host.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]I_49jtIgfNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylit (Dec 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wurP5-TFFbM[/YOUTUBE]

/E: I have to get used to this rendering technique. That's why my camera is pretty fucked up.


----------



## Eki (Dec 10, 2010)

you could always redo the thing


----------



## Skylit (Dec 10, 2010)

I was too lazy.


----------



## Newton (Dec 10, 2010)

im in the mood for zombies tonight


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 10, 2010)

Newton said:


> im in the mood for zombies tonight



I'm bored right now, wanna play for a bit?


----------



## Naked (Dec 10, 2010)

I gave Brandon the old maps so maybe we can play those later.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 10, 2010)

If any of you want to play not let me know.


----------



## Newton (Dec 10, 2010)

shit didnt see you reply

ill be on in a while, gotta eat and do some other stuff real quick


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 10, 2010)

Matt, Brandon or anyone else get on for zombies.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm down for some tdm. Devin and Seth. I see you.

GT: Shiki no Uta


----------



## Gecka (Dec 10, 2010)

kay dani, in a sec


----------



## Naked (Dec 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Matt, Brandon or anyone else get on for zombies.



Shit, is there still an open spot?


----------



## Eki (Dec 10, 2010)

old zombie maps? WaW?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 10, 2010)

BRANDON GET THE FUCK ONLINE!


----------



## Gecka (Dec 11, 2010)

Turns out Reflex sight decreases recoil

fucking awesome


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 11, 2010)

Can't wait to play this game!!


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 11, 2010)

got it, disappointed with online play. Im just playing for the campaign and playing in MW2 for online play


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2010)

Bushido Brown said:


> got it, disappointed with online play. Im just playing for the campaign and playing in MW2 for online play


I haven't played this for a good 3 weeks. I played it for 15 minutes or so at my nephews. I think that says enough. I was bored with MP after 3 weeks.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Zombies is still fun though.

Btw Brandon, we beat both our highscores without you.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I haven't played this for a good 3 weeks. I played it for 15 minutes or so at my nephews. I think that says enough. I was bored with MP after 3 weeks.



That you're unable to form a decent opinion on the game?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Zombies is still fun though.
> 
> Btw Brandon, we beat both our highscores without you.



What the hell you guys?


----------



## Newton (Dec 11, 2010)

you missed out on some crazy ass shit last night man


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

That's what I get for going out last night. 

Are we on for tonight?


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> What the hell you guys?



Drew told you to get on. 
We were playing with Crix's cousin.


----------



## Newton (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah most likely

i'll need to stop before 12 though, got shit to do early tomorrow


----------



## GohanKun (Dec 11, 2010)

Lolz



And this game is good, just has many problems, hopefully will get fixed.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 11, 2010)

The *college geek* crippled the wargame site with a malicious program he wrote - which he sold online so other gamers could cheat. It bombards websites with messages until they grind to a halt under the volume - known as Denial of Service.

A massive hunt by Scotland Yard's Central e-Crime Unit *traced the nerd*, who is from a respectable family, to Beswick, Greater Manchester - where he was nicked for computer crime.

They're just letting him have it, aren't they.

Still, to go to those lengths to have those better than you not play is a bit much. Even so, if his program is based off of the level of other players, a high level doesn't necessarily mean that they're better than you. He still fails though.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Turns out Reflex sight decreases recoil
> 
> fucking awesome



That's why I did better with the Galil with relax sight. I don't want to give up my silenters tho or my dual mag. Devon, are you going to be on today? My gf and I went out to eat that's why I didn't get on last night.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 11, 2010)

@ Dani, maybe, I have some fancy gala to go to, and study for finals

but knowing me i think i'll just "multitask"


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 11, 2010)

Please don't tell me it's like WaW online...


----------



## Gecka (Dec 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NIMrGDYIS_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 11, 2010)

@Devon, Ok sounds good.

Black Ops imo is better than MW2. Yes it has it's flaws but I couldn't take the noob tubing, claymores, and quick scoping with the snipers anymore. Black Ops imo seems alittle more balanced.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> @Devon, Ok sounds good.
> 
> Black Ops imo is better than MW2. Yes it has it's flaws but I couldn't take the noob tubing, claymores, and *quick scoping* with the snipers anymore. Black Ops imo seems alittle more balanced.



Yeah, because it was *SO* damn hard to kill snipers in MW2.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, but it's always fun when you spot the sniper before he spots you, I mean, especially as soon as he spots you


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 11, 2010)

Lol I bet.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Wolfen Blitzer said:


> Yeah, but it's always fun when you spot the sniper before he spots you, I mean, especially as soon as he spots you



I was being sarcastic if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, I could tell. I was merely saying it was fun.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 11, 2010)

quick scoping wasn't a huge deal to me actually


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2010)

Ak74 > Quick Scoping.




DEM AK74 HOES AND DEM GRIP ATTACHMENTS.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> quick scoping wasn't a huge deal to me actually



This 



Eki said:


> Ak74 > Quick Scoping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and this.

For whoever complains that quickscoping was overpowered.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 11, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yeah, because it was *SO* damn hard to kill snipers in MW2.



It's annoying when they're on your team. Also they're trying to 360 quick scope.

Camping with the aa12 is the worst tho. I don't care what you say.




The ak74 is like the acr and ump of black ops.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> It's annoying when they're on your team. Also they're trying to 360 quick scope.



If you're talking about how the snipers on your team suck ass, then I understand what you're saying.

---

Btw, one of the many problems with the PS3 version of this game.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L2FvDNqFNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 11, 2010)

My thing with BOs online is that i dont get that rush i got when i said fuck it im going to play a shooter, that i got from MW2. Im not really into shooters and MW2 is the first real one ive played and probably the only one( and any other CODs) that i will play.


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2010)

Xbox > Ps3

Plus, i think that guy had Lens Color on (Ps3 side). Cause when you add color too the lens, it just fucks it up. Like yellow, fucking stupid, i get the most glare on those lens.

AND, like he said how PS3 is the superior platform, its going to have a bit more detail than the 360. Don't you think?


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Eki said:


> Xbox > Ps3
> 
> Plus, i think that guy had Lens Color on (Ps3 side). Cause when you add color too the lens, it just fucks it up. Like yellow, fucking stupid, i get the most glare on those lens.
> 
> AND, like he said how PS3 is the superior platform, its going to have a bit more detail than the 360. Don't you think?



Nah, the multi-platform games will almost always look better on the Xbox simply because the PS3 is more difficult to code for. Also, it takes twice the amount of memory to run its cell processor than the Xbox 360 does to run its Xenos.

This is just bad coding.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> If you're talking about how the snipers on your team suck ass, then I understand what you're saying.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



You should notice that they are practically the same, he just has his brightness higher on the xbox.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You should notice that they are practically the same, he just has his brightness higher on the xbox.



Try watching in 720p and fullscreen. You'll see what he's talking about.

You can clearly see the blueish tint on the PS3's optics and all the glare.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Try watching in 720p and fullscreen. You'll see what he's talking about.
> 
> You can clearly see the blueish tint on the PS3's optics and all the glare.



Well i'm really glad that he just loves console wars because he keeps starting them.

In fact, i did not see the difference until that video.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Well i'm really glad that he just loves console wars because he keeps starting them.
> 
> In fact, i did not see the difference until that video.


It's not supposed to start a console war.

I just want this shit fixed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2010)

We running zombies tonight?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's not supposed to start a console war.
> 
> I just want this shit fixed.



Of course me too.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> We running zombies tonight?



Yeah, if we can gather a group.

I'm playing GT5 offline right now. Tell me when we're playing.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> We running zombies tonight?



I think i can.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I think i can.



Well get online then!


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2010)

I am.. are _you_?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, Matt get online.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, as soon as I finish this B-Spec race.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2010)

We need a fourth NF person, Crix, Brandon, ID, anyone?


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> We need a fourth NF person, Crix, Brandon, ID, anyone?



Id is playing LBP, message him and see if he wants to play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2010)

I tried, no response.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

A fourth is here.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 11, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> If you're talking about how the snipers on your team suck ass, then I understand what you're saying.




Yes, that's what I'm talking about. I always get the guys that want to snipe on every map and try running around with it like it's an AR, 360, all that. It's quite annoying.




@Violent-Nin, I gave my GT on the other page. Shiki no Uta


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 11, 2010)

ill play some zombies if anyone wants to. Im free until 10 et. Gamertag RichRob12


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2010)

@Grimmjow

We're playing on PS3.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Brandon, fire, where'd you guys go?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2010)

That first match went pretty well, too bad your power got cut.

Had to leave after that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah it was only cut for like 2 minutes and I came back on and you and Brandon were gone. :33

So guess you guys are done for the night?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah it was only cut for like 2 minutes and I came back on and you and Brandon were gone. :33
> 
> So guess you guys are done for the night?



I am, it's getting really late now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2010)

You bastard.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

I can jump back on. 

Had to eat real quick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2010)

I think Matt wants to play SSFIV with you Brandon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 11, 2010)

We can all play together.


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

It was just something to do until Brandon and Crix got back on.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 11, 2010)

I know I'm probably way, way behind on this, but I do not miss being quick scoped at all!


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 11, 2010)

Well shit no Xbox360 people?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm on Xbox, Grimmjow.


----------



## Newton (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't play tonight anymore guys

I am currently not at home, and have no means of getting home


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 11, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> I'm down for some tdm. Devin and Seth. I see you.
> 
> GT: Shiki no Uta


Sorry, I wasn't at home, went to a friends dorm yesterday and just got back.

It's funny how a good connection changes things: I actually understood why the famas is considered powerful today, but at home I'm mediocre with the weapon.


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2010)

You always have full bars, stop crying


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 11, 2010)

Black Ops just got shooter of the year


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2010)

Im not surprised. It was better than Reach


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Even if Infinity Ward made MW2, I still think they were the better game developers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2010)

Alright I'm ready whenever, I sent you guys invites.


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Even if Infinity Ward made MW2, I still think they were the better game developers.



................ no


----------



## Naked (Dec 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Alright I'm ready whenever, I sent you guys invites.



Same.



Eki said:


> ................ no



Call of Duty 4 is still more fun than Black Ops.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like the party is over. 

It isn't the same without Crix, we need all four of us to have a hopping good time.


----------



## Naked (Dec 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Looks like the party is over.
> 
> It isn't the same without Crix, we need all four of us to have a hopping good time.



It was just lagging too much. 

We could've gotten a lot farther.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 12, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> It's funny how a good connection changes things: I actually understood why the famas is considered powerful today, but at home I'm mediocre with the weapon.


Yes, the power in my house went off for a day because of some reforms, so I spent the days at my brother-in-law..

In over 20 games played in his house between TDM & HQ, my K/D ratio was never below 4.5, came back home and the shit was lagging like a mother fucker.

Fun fact, my connection is 50MB and his is 20MB, so I don't know what the fuck is happening.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2010)

Ports, probably.


----------



## Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> It isn't the same without Crix






I'm up for some games today, but can't stay too late

so lets start early if we're playing


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2010)

Newton said:


> I'm up for some games today, but can't stay too late
> 
> so lets start early if we're playing



You can never stay on late.


----------



## Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

i have classes from 8am - 8pm on mondays


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 12, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Even if Infinity Ward made MW2, I still think they were the better game developers.



Their engine is superior and their COD games are more enjoyable when no one is abusing the cheap features. The main problem with IW is that they don't do much to improve their games post-release. I still prefer MW2 to WaW.


----------



## Naked (Dec 12, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Their engine is superior and their COD games are more enjoyable when no one is abusing the cheap features. *The main problem with IW is that they don't do much to improve their games post-release.* I still prefer MW2 to WaW.



Well, you know Treyarch never nerfed the MP40 or even tried to balance the weapons in W@W so you can't say they've been on top of everything.
I think the community has forgotten about that one.

And the hit detection is still god awful in Black Ops.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sY4YzoBym4[/YOUTUBE]



Newton said:


> I'm up for some games today, but can't stay too late
> 
> so lets start early if we're playing



I'm on now if you're still there.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 12, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Well, you know Treyarch never nerfed the MP40 or even tried to balance the weapons in W@W so you can't say they've been on top of everything.
> I think the community has forgotten about that one.
> 
> And the hit detection is still god awful in Black Ops.



That's true, but the MP40 x Jugg setup and the overpowered tanks weren't as bad as OMA x DC noob tubes and Commando in terms of frustration (I still think MW2 was a better game). It's not that the community have forgotten, it's that most of the people who praise Treyarch have only played MW2 and Black Ops.

Yep, inferior engine.


----------



## Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'm on now if you're still there.



if team NF rides i will be there 

are nin and bh on?


----------



## Naked (Dec 12, 2010)

Newton said:


> if team NF rides i will be there
> 
> are nin and bh on?



I dunno.

I gotta go anyway. Play with you guys later.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't think i can.

Well, at least don't expect it to happen.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 12, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Well, you know Treyarch never nerfed the MP40 or even tried to balance the weapons in W@W so you can't say they've been on top of everything.
> I think the community has forgotten about that one.
> 
> And the hit detection is still god awful in Black Ops.
> ...




Good ol' wings there is full of shit

PSG1 and Dragunov are the WORST snipers in this game

They essentially have the same damage multipliers, but more recoil than the WA2000.

WA2000 also has a VERY fast zoom in, so I don't know what game he is playing.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2010)

He's also full of shit when it comes to the sights.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry dave, but the earlier post that had the Reflex Vs Red Dot proved it

The bullet spread was more concise with reflex sight.

so you wanna get on my dick now? Or after I get the peanut butter?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey, so im seriously considering selling my 360 and picking up a PS3 this christmas, and was wondering how different the  quality of online play was.

I've heard that 360 is better, but could someone tell me specifically in what ways, if any?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Hey, so im seriously considering selling my 360 and picking up a PS3 this christmas, and was wondering how different the  quality of online play was.
> 
> I've heard that 360 is better, but could someone tell me specifically in what ways, if any?



The online experience is better because it has more features. Multiplatform games are usually developed for it first, so they tend to have the edge on the ported PS3 counterpart. 

As for it being a better console, that's up to personal preference, such as which controller you prefer and which system most of your friends have.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

So as far as number of dropped games or quality of gameplay they are about the same? Cool, thanks.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So as far as number of dropped games or quality of gameplay they are about the same? Cool, thanks.



The Xbox 360 version is _slightly_, but probably not noticeably, better because it was developed for it first. The ability to boot straight to the multiplayer and there being less obstructive glare on the reflex sight are two examples. I don't know if/how the matchmaking and connection issues vary on each console, though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm on right now for the time being.


----------



## Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

how long you on for


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 12, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Sorry, I wasn't at home, went to a friends dorm yesterday and just got back.
> 
> It's funny how a good connection changes things: I actually understood why the famas is considered powerful today, but at home I'm mediocre with the weapon.



It's straight mate. Are you getting on today? I'm off today and tomorrow.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't plan on playing for awhile anyways. I keep getting kicked out of matches all the time so theres no point in playing until they fix it. Anyone know when the update is coming?


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 12, 2010)

I have that problem too. I'm also wondering about that update.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 1.83 kd


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2010)

You guys are playing right now?


----------



## Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

im just waiting to get started


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You guys are playing right now?



I'll be on in a bit, just have to finish some work.


----------



## Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

alright, meet up in like 25 mins then guys?

first 4 to log on will play?


----------



## Naked (Dec 12, 2010)

Onmi, give Crix the maps now while we're waiting.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2010)

I had to go out and pay a bill, we playing now?

Brandon and Matt get online.


----------



## Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been playing with scrubs (you assholes )

im waiting 10 mins for you guys then starting another with more scrubs


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2010)

So now I'm the only one online, what's going on?

Oh and I can't remember the password for my account I have it set to sign in automatically.


----------



## Naked (Dec 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> So now I'm the only one online, what's going on?
> 
> Oh and I can't remember the password for my account I have it set to sign in automatically.



What, is Crix not on? I'm about to get on.

Oh wow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2010)

Crix is on, get on Matt, we need a fourth.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2010)

I will be on in a little bit.

Save me a spot.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 12, 2010)

Did some HTD rape with Dave earlier today, no homo.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 12, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> It's straight mate. Are you getting on today? I'm off today and tomorrow.


tomorrow maybe... probably.



Yakuza said:


> Yes, the power in my house went off for a day because of some reforms, so I spent the days at my brother-in-law..
> 
> In over 20 games played in his house between TDM & HQ, my K/D ratio was never below 4.5, came back home and the shit was lagging like a mother fucker.
> 
> Fun fact, my connection is 50MB and his is 20MB, so I don't know what the fuck is happening.


pretty  much


----------



## Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

fuck yeah round 27

i need 5 minutes guys


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 12, 2010)

I only played Zombies 1 time, got to round 26. It was fucking hectic, we all run out of bullets and money for traps.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 12, 2010)

I knew you wouldn't get on Seth haha.


----------



## Xerces (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anyone have a higher KD then me? 

*5.31*


----------



## Gecka (Dec 12, 2010)

Xerces said:


> Does anyone have a higher KD then me?
> 
> *5.31*


----------



## Eki (Dec 12, 2010)

Xerces said:


> Does anyone have a higher KD then me?
> 
> *5.31*



I should shove my penis up your ear for lying like that.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 13, 2010)

K/D doesn't mean shit unless you only play TDM or Search

I didn't cap a single flag in domination, but at least I got my blackbird!


----------



## Daedus (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad we got that "Biggest Imaginary Dick Contest" out of the way.
Haven't played this in awhile.  Got caught up with SSF4.  Will get back to it fairly soon.

I can't stand either Zombie mode, though.


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> K/D doesn't mean shit unless you only play TDM or Search
> 
> I didn't cap a single flag in domination, but at least I got my blackbird!



Out of the 10 you've only ever got


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2010)

Played a game on Radiation a few days ago where no one even tried to cap B for two minutes at the beginning of the game before I just decided to do it myself . And I was the only one who capped the spawn flag for my team. that shit makes no sense.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 13, 2010)

Eki said:


> Out of the 10 you've only ever got



High killstreaks aren't my concern. Going out of my way to get kills instead of playing the objective is rarely my game plan.

Also I am certain that I have gotten more than 10 blackbirds, take into consideration the shittiness of the tracking of the combat record.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Sniper shoooooooooooooow!!!


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2010)

It was a wild guess


----------



## Gecka (Dec 13, 2010)

Fuck you Eki, you know I'm an insecure ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

According to the combat record, I have at least 80 blackbirds (which is more than you so hah!)

and lol both of my gunships were from carepackages

although I have gotten dogs legit twice


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Is the online good for this game? so far i've heard that this game only has a good campaign.


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive gotten one.

I don't even remember getting one.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Sorry dave, but the earlier post that had the Reflex Vs Red Dot proved it
> 
> The bullet spread was more concise with reflex sight.
> 
> so you wanna get on my dick now? Or after I get the peanut butter?



It doesn't prove shit as recoil is actually rather random and never the exact same?


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 13, 2010)

One thing I'm finding out is every time I solo my connection goes shit, but when friends host sometimes the connection is perfect.

Don't know how to configure my internet to make it better for the game so I just gonna whine about it more often.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you forwarded your ports and enabled uPnP?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 13, 2010)

Wolfen Blitzer said:


> Is the online good for this game? so far i've heard that this game only has a good campaign.


It's supposed to be the other way around. I bought Black Ops today and played the first 3 levels of campaign and it's so very generic. Haven't tried multiplayer.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Have you forwarded your ports and enabled uPnP?



Did what and where?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Did what and where?



, most likely.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> , most likely.



Nop                 .


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2010)

The galil is a pretty solid weapon. I can do work with that gun.

saw three of my friends get a gunship every game with that weapon before I started using it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2010)

I prefer the AK or Commando, personally.

Also, Lucas, after you left, I got a Gunship out of Chris' carepackage. xd

But the M60 fucking rapes on HC, don't it?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 13, 2010)

was in a strange game just now, GW domination on crisis, my team had 3 1st prest., 1 3rd, 2 5ths, a 6th, a 7th, and a 8th.

the other team had 8 players, 3 1st prest. a second and 4 not even close to prestige.  

needless to say we raped.,  but they were only killing, not capping or defending, so for half the game i was at the top of the scoreboard for all my caps.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2010)

the commando can do work too, but in the mean time the galil pretty much just shoves a cock in everyone and does more work per capita. 50 kills in 15 minutes wat.

I did so much work on a fifth prestige he dashboarded


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm loving the single shot weapons now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2010)

dheano why do you keep signing on then signing off?

I'm vaguely tempted to use 3-5-7. The attack halo might be more beneficial than the counter UAV.


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2010)

Try putting your setting on Local only?


----------



## Gecka (Dec 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It doesn't prove shit as recoil is actually rather random and never the exact same?



The concentration of the bullet spread was increased when the reflex sight was equipped, so bullshit. Start ridin mah dick like a slut at a rodeo


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2010)

devon get online


----------



## Naked (Dec 13, 2010)

Yo guys, I can't get online tonight so it looks like it's Onmi, Brandon, Crix, and Fire.

Don't forget to give Crix the maps before you log off.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I got a Gunship out of Chris' carepackage. xd
> But the M60 fucking rapes on HC, don't it?


Fucking unbelievable, I get ammo you get gunship & chopper gunner. So gay.


Nae'blis said:


> dheano why do you keep signing on then signing off?


Testing the connection.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yo guys, I can't get online tonight so it looks like it's Onmi, Brandon, Crix, and Fire.
> 
> Don't forget to give Crix the maps before you log off.



Why the hell are you online SSFIV then?

-----

Well.....any NF people for zombies?


----------



## Naked (Dec 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Why the hell are you online SSFIV then?
> 
> -----
> 
> Well.....any NF people for zombies?



Oh, I was playing a couple games with my brother.

I've got an essay to finish which is probably gonna take a while.
If I can finish before 12, I'll hop on.


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2010)

flag returns,


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 13, 2010)

best game ever for me, 18-2 with a 17 kill streak domination on wmd.  picked up the stoner with reticle at 7 kills, that shit was sweet 

also i looked at all time leaders for domination. for my SPM, nobody even comes close to my caps and defends, not even half way.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 13, 2010)

lol                         .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 13, 2010)

i'm lying, it wasn't wmd, it was that level with a busted truck in btwn 2 buildings


----------



## Gecka (Dec 13, 2010)

Grid                   ?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Grid                   ?



yeah, and it wasn't my most kills ever, just best killstreak, i went like 26-5 or something b4, but this game i wouldn't die till the end.  then i hid in a corner the rest of the game, didn't wanna mess that score up.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 14, 2010)

eh, grid is pretty simple in my book

If you control the building closest to C Flag, you control the entire game

If you have A flag only, you spawn in the forest area and the electrical generators, too spread out to make any real offensive push, unless you are going against a really shitty team


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 14, 2010)

tried out a sniper rifle for the first time, pretty fun even though I have to zoom in longer than I would wish.


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

just get the scope with 3 different zooms


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 14, 2010)

that's the one I used,


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh. Why you bitching then.

Gecka, fucking combat training homo.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> eh, grid is pretty simple in my book
> 
> If you control the building closest to C Flag, you control the entire game
> 
> If you have A flag only, you spawn in the forest area and the electrical generators, too spread out to make any real offensive push, unless you are going against a really shitty team



 really? i prefer to keep A instead of C, for the spawns and vantages.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 14, 2010)

9-1 on one in the chamber nuketown =D


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

Nuketown 

Most kills i got on that map was 81 on demolition. Game would not end


----------



## Reksveks (Dec 14, 2010)

is it working for anyone, still can't one hit kill with a suppressed snipe though i think i have headshotted them

hardfreezing is still a pain in the arse


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll be on in 15, any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on let me know, a.k.a. Nae & Dave.


----------



## Shukaku_Demon (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has asked this yet...

What's your K/D Ratio? Mines 2.46/Xbox 360


----------



## Agitation (Dec 14, 2010)

FFs takes ages to find a game now and hosts constantly leave when they get raped. RAWR.

and mine is 1.80 k/d 11400/6300


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> The concentration of the bullet spread was increased when the reflex sight was equipped, so bullshit. Start ridin mah dick like a slut at a rodeo


Lawl no. Recoil is odds and dice-rolls. 


Yakuza said:


> Fucking unbelievable, I get ammo you get gunship & chopper gunner. So gay.
> Testing the connection.



He just loves me more.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

Shukaku_Demon said:


> What's your K/D Ratio? Mines 2.46/Xbox 360





Agitation said:


> mine is 1.80 k/d 11400/6300





Hangat?r said:


> He just loves me more.


It's more to do with lack of luck on my side.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2010)

And I'm always a lucky bastard.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, sorry didn't join the Party because Zak just got back, I'm avoiding playing the game in front of him just in case he decides to noob tube his nursery.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2010)

xd

Dheano, he's your son. With your genes he's bound to be fucked up.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

Eventually, but he is only 4... Needs to develop his hate first.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2010)

2 is the first Age of Hatred.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, his hatred has carried out for 2 years, he is still stuck on that stage


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2010)

He's Hispanic alright.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

At least I know where he gets it from


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2010)

Fucked from both sides.

And ugh, I'm just gonna quit playing BO during the week. For some reason I can only find my groove during the weekends.


----------



## Reksveks (Dec 14, 2010)

Update was a bit half arsed, a sniper with a suppressor and another attachment still can't one hit kill if it hits the head.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

It works on X360..


----------



## Reksveks (Dec 14, 2010)

I have definitely headshotted a guy with the last sniper rifle with a supressor and variable scope and he has stayed alive somehow

with just a supressor it one hit kills


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

Shukaku_Demon said:


> I'm surprised no one has asked this yet...
> 
> What's your K/D Ratio? Mines 2.46/Xbox 360



Im always blabbing about mine cause its 2.92 

But i guess it don't really matter.... hmm yes it does matter to an extent actually.


20,000 Kills only 7,000 deaths 

Ranked 1,047 in S&D

4,714 in Domination


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2010)

K/D don't indicate ability, I'm pretty sure most can get 2 or more if they just kept using the reliable classes all the times. I like to lol about.

also can quickscope now after patch


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

People who brag about K/D ratio are those idiotic players who jump on objective game and spawn camp, fucking retards.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 14, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> K/D don't indicate ability, I'm pretty sure most can get 2 or more if they just kept using the reliable classes all the times. I like to lol about.
> 
> also can quickscope now after patch



So SOH pro works on all guns now?


----------



## Newton (Dec 14, 2010)

lol people think k/d means anything


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm more interested over what the stats say about everyone's favorite weapon.

Mines the Stoner63, but it had been the AUG a while too.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

AK74u, Commando, FAL and I'm starting to use the Galil.


----------



## Shukaku_Demon (Dec 14, 2010)

All I did was ask a question and a lot of you freaked out, is it perhaps some of your K/Ds aren't that good?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes we don't want to share our K/D in fear of you thinking we suck. 

Also has anyone seen this yet?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2010)

^that acog scope is exactly how i thought it should  have been in mw2 and in BO, giving you moderate zoom without f'ing with your zoom outside of the scope.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2010)

Shukaku_Demon said:


> All I did was ask a question and a lot of you freaked out, is it perhaps some of your K/Ds aren't that good?



nope.are you on PS3?


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 14, 2010)

when I go to "my recent games" to load up the theatre mode, it doesn't show what my score was in that match any more 

what was the point of removing that feature in the update?



Yakuza said:


> I'll be on in 15, any ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on let me know, a.k.a. Nae & Dave.


 *six hours later* yeah okay here now.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 14, 2010)

my k/d I think is 1.52. I used to care alot in MW2 about it. But now I don't care at all to be honest. I just like getting high killstreaks cause they are enjoyable


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

Or it could be just that people suck so much that they don't even care about their KD 

But, alas, its a video game guys. Use your testosterone for something useful


----------



## Shukaku_Demon (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow a lot of assumptions being made from the things I said. I was even negged. I never said a bad K/D means you suck, it just means you don't focus on it when you play. Don't trip and startin hatin on me now  and naw Im on the 360


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> And ugh, I'm just gonna quit playing BO during the week. For some reason I can only find my groove during the weekends.


lol                        .


----------



## Naked (Dec 14, 2010)

I never cared about K/D ratios. 
Sitting in a corner with Ghost and a motion sensor doesn't seem fun to me. I'd rather run around.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 14, 2010)

I know people with lower K/D's than me who would beat me in a gun fight because they're better aggressive players. If you camp like WingsofRedemption, that's fine, but don't expect anyone to be impressed by it. My K/D is good, but I don't shove it down people's throats.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

Man I watched The Last of the Mohicans last night, cannot get the soundtrack out of my head again...

Must put the Apache face paint and run around with a Tomahawk while the music is playing tomorrow on COD. It has got to be done.


----------



## Rama (Dec 14, 2010)

Whats the new ps3 patch for?


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 14, 2010)

If you have a PS3, add me.

NcTrapperNc

I need a booster to get these perks finished off.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> It's for the Chinese people.


Yeah, I noticed that as well . Damn those South-Koreans are lucky. That looks (graphics and gamepaly) 1000 times better then black ops. CryEngine3 ftw!


----------



## Naked (Dec 14, 2010)

Hashirama said:


> Whats the new ps3 patch for?



It's for all consoles I think.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQy2IZuB2dk&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 14, 2010)

So after about a week of not playing cause of finals in college, I decided to play today. Out of the 6 matches I was in, I was not able to finish a single one of them cause they all ended up getting "Connection Interrupted". 

I really do respect Treyarch but now I understand why so many people love zombies. The multiplayer is fucking retarded with lag. The game is balanced but the amount of lag makes it a piece of shit. Even MW2 had better connections than this.

One of the dudes in the first lobby was talking about how he made a mistake paying 60 bucks for this game after getting kicked out. Even I'm thinking that now...this game isn't worth $60 on ps3 for the amount of lag we deal with.


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

That sucks, should of just stuck with 360 version.


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I never cared about K/D ratios.
> Sitting in a corner with Ghost and a motion sensor doesn't seem fun to me. I'd rather run around.



I run around with Lightweight and a Motion sensor/ jammer. I be wrecking bitches


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2010)

Need +2 for Zombies, anyone can come.....except Matt.


----------



## Newton (Dec 14, 2010)

oh, _now_ you wanna play zombies

after i got off gt5 and sent my friend home, only to have you fucks play Der Reise 

karma is a bitch


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

How does one send a friend home? Simply tell them they must leave so that i can play with my internet friends?


Mine are stubborn as fuck 

i say no, i don't want to hang out now. Hang up phone, continue to do what i was doing, door bell rings. Open door, friends walk right in.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 14, 2010)

Eki said:


> How does one send a friend home? Simply tell them they must leave so that i can play with my internet friends?
> 
> 
> Mine are stubborn as fuck
> ...



So that's what I heard in the background


----------



## Newton (Dec 14, 2010)

he lives a few streets up so its no big deal, he just drops in whenever


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> So that's what I heard in the background


Pretty much. Friend got into a fight at school so he got suspended, and on finals week too. lulz 


Newton said:


> he lives a few streets up so its no big deal, he just drops in whenever



I live in a somewhat small town. And i live smack down in the middle of it.


----------



## Newton (Dec 14, 2010)

oh btw Nin/bh/penisman, i'll be on in about 45 mins


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2010)

Alright message when your coming on, we taking a break till then.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2010)

Friends that come around uninvited will find the door locked.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 14, 2010)

Friends that come uninvited will most likely find me playing in the nude.


----------



## Newton (Dec 14, 2010)

heading back on now


----------



## Naked (Dec 14, 2010)

You think you guys are gonna be on 'til around 11 Eastern?

I'm gonna try and hop on after I'm finished this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2010)

dumb shit


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you guys ever play multiplayer anymore? I always see you all on Zombies.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 14, 2010)

I probably will start playing more zombies now cause of the lag on mp is unbareable


----------



## Gecka (Dec 14, 2010)

Patches tend to carry lag with them


----------



## Naked (Dec 14, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Do you guys ever play multiplayer anymore? I always see you all on Zombies.



Multiplayer isn't fun to me anymore. I'm tired of running into campers with Ghost and a motion sensor.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 14, 2010)

I got bored of multiplayer, I do fine it, I just prefer zombies that`s all.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> That you're unable to form a decent opinion on the game?





narutosushi said:


> I probably will start playing more zombies now cause of the lag on mp is unbareable





Naked Snacks! said:


> Multiplayer isn't fun to me anymore. I'm tired of running into campers with Ghost and a motion sensor.





Violent-nin said:


> I got bored of multiplayer, I do fine it, I just prefer zombies that`s all.





Koppachino said:


> Do you guys ever play multiplayer anymore? I always see you all on Zombies.



Well would you look at that shit for brains. I'm not the only one who isn't madly in love with MP. Now kindly STFU.


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

lol.




I loff MP ~<3


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 15, 2010)

I love how the players on the 360 side hardly ever play zombies but that is all you other PS3 guys play. We have L4D and others for that.

Anyway, a few days ago I seem to have played against a first prestige guy who had emblem unlocks from fifteenth prestige. :S


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2010)

There is already a glitch to get to 15th prestige. Seen quite a few of them last night


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I love how the players on the 360 side hardly ever play zombies but that is all you other guys play now. We have L4D and others for that.
> 
> Anyway, a few days ago I seem to have played against a first prestige guy who had emblem unlocks from fifteenth prestige. :S



I think for me it`s because of who I play with that zombies becomes the best part of Black Ops, when I play with randoms it isn`t half as fun but with NF it`s tons. That said I`m just killing time till MVC3 comes out anyways.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 15, 2010)

i haven't even started up zombies yet :S

as for the patch, i'm glad there's no hardline circle jerk anymore.  haven't noticed much else though.  i go the first 15 or so levels getting marathon pro.  it's pretty tough to get , that's why you don't see it as much as b4, u think?


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 15, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I love how the players on the 360 side hardly ever play zombies but that is all you other PS3 guys play. We have L4D and others for that.
> 
> Anyway, a few days ago I seem to have played against a first prestige guy who had emblem unlocks from fifteenth prestige. :S



True, but it depends. I'm pretty much always solo, so I just play mercenary.

And yeah, apparently there are prestige glitches, haven't seen any so far though.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be on in 1hr, but most likely playing with my brother in law and his clan, full party, HQ, 250-0 all games. Damn.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smETLCCPTVo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 15, 2010)

I think I will start to play zombies with you guys.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't played Black Ops for a week and yet somehow my Turtle Beaches are broken (no sound from the right ear cup). I blame one of my brothers. 

I still need to get the two Zombie related trophies that require a party, so invite me when I start playing it again next week.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 15, 2010)

Multi-player has been a horror this past week, every time I try to party up with someone from NF one of us gets booted installed the patch and 8 out of 10 games did not even finish yesterday. Guess I have wait for another patch and wait for MVC3.
edit: guess people are spamming the PS3 board on the COD site because of the patch.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 15, 2010)

Holy testicles, hosted for the first time and went 21-0, 3 plants on HCS&D. 12000xp without match bonus.

then next game I lagged and got booted out.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 15, 2010)

I wonder how much a used copy of BO is on the xbox might get it since the PS3 one is kinda annoying me right now.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't seem to have problems at the moment.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I don't seem to have problems at the moment.



Lucky man; for me the game has been almost unplayable and my NAT is open and still have random people getting booted from my party.


----------



## Id (Dec 15, 2010)

Nazi Zombies Today.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be up for it as long you don't start too late.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 15, 2010)

and from what i remember, the patch didn't do anything for normal enemy footstep sounds , right?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 15, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> and from what i remember, the patch didn't do anything for normal enemy footstep sounds , right?



Yea, it only buffs Ninja pro a bit.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm having the same problems dude. They really screwed over ps3


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 15, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I'm having the same problems dude. They really screwed over ps3



Gonna try again today hopefully its better even DMZed my ps3 last night.


----------



## Naked (Dec 15, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> *I haven't played Black Ops for a week and yet somehow my Turtle Beaches are broken (no sound from the right ear cup). I blame one of my brothers. *
> 
> I still need to get the two Zombie related trophies that require a party, so invite me when I start playing it again next week.



The same thing happened to me with my old Turtle Beaches. I learned from that mistake and bought some Trittons.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't have problems with matchmaking now, but joining a party was impossible.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 15, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> The same thing happened to me with my old Turtle Beaches. I learned from that mistake and bought some Trittons.



I had Tritton AX Pros and the mic stopped working. It was apparently a common problem, so I traded them for the Turtle Beaches and a refund for the excess (TB's are cheaper).


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2010)

What time we running zombies?


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2010)

8th prestige, here i come


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 15, 2010)

damn, how much have you been playing?


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2010)

5 days and something hours


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 15, 2010)

No-life ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2010)

IKR?pek


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> What time we running zombies?



What time aren't we? 

I'm on right now and Matt is playing GT5.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be on in a hour, got to run some errands.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 15, 2010)

Me, Matt and Brandon are on now..


----------



## Id (Dec 15, 2010)

I will be on in less than an hour.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2010)

Crix and Matt are you guys getting online tonight?


----------



## Newton (Dec 15, 2010)

it seems like you guys have enough people, so go ahead, and i'll finish up some shit i have to do so i can play tomorrow night


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2010)

border line ban sig right there


----------



## Id (Dec 15, 2010)

1 hour break is up! Nazi Zombies!


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2010)

What's with that creep message on PSN Matt?


----------



## Naked (Dec 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> What's with that creep message on PSN Matt?



What? I asked if we were playing zombies.

*@Crix: *Wait, you can play with them Crix.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2010)

Neither you nor Crix came on, either way myself, ID and Brandon got to 26 on Kino.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZHGPmb-VfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2010)

got 15 capture medals b4 level 16  using almost the shit default class with marathon and tac insert


----------



## Gecka (Dec 16, 2010)

Pretty bored with the game atm

I think I'm gonna make some custom games...


----------



## Eki (Dec 16, 2010)

All you play is TDM now, thats why.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 16, 2010)

Im thinking about taking the game back to the shop and getting Assassins Creed Brotherhood. The connections issue is seriously making me want to smash the game.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea Treyarch has probably the shittiest networking programmers out there. At least IW had way better networking


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

For Crix, Brandon and Matt:



Summaries:

*Onmi* aka Clutch: Is known for his amazing leadership skills and ability to succeed when the pressure is on, he also is known as easily the best looking member of the group and has a legion of female followers. 

*Brandon* aka Rambo: Is known for his tendencies to go off and try to play hero by himself, usually in the result of his own death and that of his teammates. He also is known for his amazing luck at the mystery box and his need to kill everything in sight.

*Crix* aka The Savior: Is known for his trying his very best to save the life of his teammates and saving the future (of the game). He is also known for his obsession with time.

*Matt* aka The Lagger: Is known for making excuses during games and often causes his teammates more harm than good. However there are times were he can be a valuable ally and a even better decoy.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> For Crix, Brandon and Matt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear, my pride as an team NF member cannot let this slide. 
I will make it on that lists. 

And don't flatter yourself so much nin.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 16, 2010)

Almost everyone I know who had COD 4 still has it with no complaints, lol.


Anyway I laugh at how MW2 is rated better than black ops: i guess OMA pro-pipes and 360 quickscopes aren't that bad compared to not even being able to find a steady connection.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Oh dear, my pride as an team NF member cannot let this slide.
> I will make it on that lists.
> 
> And don't flatter yourself so much nin.



If you didn't live in some weird ass time zone (Mars) and played with us more often you would of been included and get the references more well. 

But just out of curiosity who would you think you are?

It's not flattering myself when I'm just speaking the truth.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If you didn't live in some weird ass time zone (Mars) and played with us more often you would of been included and get the references more well.
> 
> But just out of curiosity who would you think you are?



Who i am?

I am, the ruler of Black Ops MP, Gunship pilots are hanging pictures of me in there bedrooms because of all the work i give them. 
The thundering shot of my Stoner63 drive everyone to the ground when heard.

I am, the lone survivor of the ones infamous, S&D slayers and clantag robbing "Team NF", rulers of the COD servers.


It truly pains me to see that my former comrades are so onto the undead now.

But fear not, I have an idea. 
I am hereby proposing that Team NF, for the first time in Black Ops history, will compete with each other in the first ever "Team NF Black Ops private match MADNESS".

Whose with me!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Psh, your supposed to use a character from a movie (that's the hidden rule). 

Private matches huh, I'm fine with it. I don't play multiplayer much if at all right now but it doesn't really take me long to adapt and dominate.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, your supposed to use a character from a movie (that's the hidden rule).
> 
> Private matches huh, I'm fine with it. I don't play multiplayer much if at all right now but it doesn't really take me long to adapt and dominate.



Oh right, how foolish of me. I totally forgot to add my picture, therefore i shall post it now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2010)

the lag is shit which mw2 didn't have , the connection is shit, which mw2 didn't have that problem, and the sound is still shit to me. 

I can sort of deal with the sound, but the other 2 is untenable.

i might do a stoner class with my next and likely last prestige.  combine it with my strela 3, that will work


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Oh right, how foolish of me. I totally forgot to add my picture, therefore i shall post it now.



Going to need a summary with that one.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you guys want me to add that to the OP of the PS3 clan thread when it's done?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Who i am?
> 
> I am, the ruler of Black Ops MP, Gunship pilots are hanging pictures of me in there bedrooms because of all the work i give them.
> The thundering shot of my Stoner63 drive everyone to the ground when heard.
> ...



I am in and also
Sixty percent of the time, I will win every time


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Do you guys want me to add that to the OP of the PS3 clan thread when it's done?



Sounds good to me.



Bolivian Alpaca said:


> I am in and also
> Sixty percent of the time, I will win every time





Anchorman reference?


----------



## Eki (Dec 16, 2010)

No problems on 360.  

Oh you fancy huh?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup loved that scene with the Sex Panther. I hoping today the connections are a bit better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Yup loved that scene with the Sex Panther. I hoping today the connections are a bit better.



Reading that made me go watch that scene again and now I'm going through the movie scene by scene, love this movie. Anchorman is easily one of Will Ferrell best films.


----------



## Naked (Dec 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> For Crix, Brandon and Matt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so wrong.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Truth hurts doesn't, lagger?


----------



## Naked (Dec 16, 2010)

Not even.

If When I beat you in SSBB, you change it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Not even.
> 
> If When I beat you in SSBB, you change it.



Yeah fine i"ll do that bet, you win I change it to your liking, you lose it stays. Deal?


----------



## Naked (Dec 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah fine i"ll do that bet, you win I change it to your liking, you lose it stays. Deal?



Yeah, 3 lives no items.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> This is so wrong.





Violent-nin said:


> Truth hurts doesn't, lagger?





Naked Snacks! said:


> Not even.
> 
> If When I beat you in SSBB, you change it.





Violent-nin said:


> Yeah fine i"ll do that bet, you win I change it to your liking, you lose it stays. Deal?





Naked Snacks! said:


> Yeah, 3 lives no items.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Fire. 

Matt is stalling for time and saying he can't find his Wii.


----------



## Newton (Dec 16, 2010)

holy fucking hell nin 

i'm playing tonight for sure btw, i'm free from now


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Dec 16, 2010)

Is this game good on PS3?


----------



## Newton (Dec 16, 2010)

Anbu Deidara said:


> Is this game good on PS3?



you will find that the multiplayer this game is the opposite of mw2 in terms of consoles

ie, most people with 360's love it, while most people with PS3's dont

due to the great lag, and extremely (i cannot stress this enough) match making/match keeping present on the PS3

while trying to convince my friend to get this game, we played for an hour and a half, and only finished 2 whole games, while all the others were dropped midway

he decided not to get it anymore lol


----------



## Newton (Dec 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> What?



you fucking know 

most handsome


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Newton said:


> you fucking know
> 
> most handsome



Hey hey everyone's profile picture and summary I made suits them, don't hate the player....hate the game.


----------



## Anbu Deidara (Dec 16, 2010)

Newton said:


> you will find that the multiplayer this game is the opposite of mw2 in terms of consoles
> 
> ie, most people with 360's love it, while most people with PS3's dont
> 
> ...



But Black Ops looks the same on PS3 right?


----------



## Newton (Dec 16, 2010)

Anbu Deidara said:


> But Black Ops looks the same on PS3 right?



yeah **


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Who i am?
> 
> I am, the ruler of Black Ops MP, Gunship pilots are hanging pictures of me in there bedrooms because of all the work i give them.
> The thundering shot of my Stoner63 drive everyone to the ground when heard.
> ...



And when is this?


----------



## Lost Time01 (Dec 16, 2010)

Too much AK47 wank on MP, for some reason it was better in the 60's than it is in modern times


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 16, 2010)

There were less modern weapons to outclass it in the 60's...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2010)

Fuuuck seems like both me and Deathgun have been long forgotten  Damn you and your inferior country timezone.


----------



## Lost Time01 (Dec 16, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> There were less modern weapons to outclass it in the 60's...



I'm referring to the difference between the AK47 in Black Ops and the AK47 in Modern Warfare. In BO it has a lot less recoil and pretty much the same, if not more damage...

60's AK > 00's AK


----------



## Naked (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, it looks like the PSG1 with no attachments is a one shot kill on the stomach or higher.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 16, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Well, it looks like the PSG1 with no attachments is a one shot kill on the stomach or higher.



DOES it make a difference w/ an attachment?


----------



## Eki (Dec 16, 2010)

So many try-to-be quick scopers now. Basicly free kills for the taking.


----------



## Naked (Dec 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> DOES it make a difference w/ an attachment?



Yeah, with out it it's two shots at the stomach.



Eki said:


> So many try-to-be quick scopers now. *Basically* free kills for the taking.



Me and a couple other people went back to MW2 and S&D was filled with fail quickscopers.


----------



## Eki (Dec 16, 2010)

darn my cold stiffened fingers


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 16, 2010)

Pissed.
My cousin has this game already -________-


----------



## Eki (Dec 16, 2010)

well its been out for almost a month or so now...


----------



## Naked (Dec 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UeLNLBrqqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

So what's the update on what's going on right now Team NF wise?


----------



## Naked (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't know, but I'd rather be playing MW2 or CoD4.

---

Tell me when you guys wanna play some Zombies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

You find your Wii yet? 

*Waits for word from Brandon and Crix*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> For Crix, Brandon and Matt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true. 

Especially Matt. 

So is anyone coming back on for tonight?


----------



## Naked (Dec 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You find your Wii yet?
> 
> *Waits for word from Brandon and Crix*



Naw, I'll just buy another one later.



Brandon Heat said:


> So true.
> 
> Especially Matt.



Don't bring this up again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't hate on the truth Matt.


----------



## Naked (Dec 16, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Don't hate on the truth Matt.



Not even.

It's gonna change anyway once I beat Onmi at SSBB.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

How do you lose a Wii, anyways until your able to play me in Brawl your picture and summary does not change.

I'm getting on zombies now.


----------



## Naked (Dec 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> How do you lose a Wii, anyways until your able to play me in Brawl your picture and summary does not change.
> 
> I'm getting on zombies now.



I told you already.

Same here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Crix get the fuck online. :33


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 16, 2010)

Was gonna play, but them Chargers is on NFL Network


----------



## Newton (Dec 16, 2010)

i'll be on in 20-30 mins


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

We need a fourth for zombies, Koppa?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 16, 2010)

Screw you Crix for leaving us hanging.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2010)

Crix the traitor.


----------



## Newton (Dec 16, 2010)

u       mad?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2010)

*Punches Crix through a wall*

Not mad at all.


----------



## Id (Dec 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> For Crix, Brandon and Matt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now why the fuck am I not on the list? NIGERS!


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 17, 2010)

8 games of ground war but no domination and no vote options for a map with domination?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Now why the fuck am I not on the list? NIGERS!



You need to play with us more often to be included, that goes for you two fire, I guess I could add you guys in the next one.


----------



## Id (Dec 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You need to play with us more often to be included, that goes for you two fire, I guess I could add you guys in the next one.



You know I am down for NF COD, hell I was one of the original clan members and shit plus giggles. You should know enough about me since then. No excuses. :taichou


PS. Winter Break is coming, that means more playtime.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2010)

X-Man said:


> You know I am down for NF COD, hell I was one of the original clan members and shit plus giggles. You should know enough about me since then. No excuses. :taichou
> 
> 
> PS. Winter Break is coming, that means more playtime.



Yeah I hear you man. I basically made it for fun and for the Team NF people that play zombies often with each other. It's basically supposed to match everyone's playstyle and personality traits with whatever character/picture they're up matched with.

So Brandon for example is very Rambo like in his playstyle, he usually wants to kill everything in sight and does some risky stuff which can either help us a lot or fuck us over. 

I'll be making new ones soon and should include you, fire and spike.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 17, 2010)

Everyone and their mother is running around with silencer and ghost

I think I'm going to be playing Bad Company 2 exclusively if Seth or Dani gets it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 17, 2010)

fucking game gave us a team one man short 2 games in a row, fucked me up in my domination ravage contract, missed by one kill :fffffff


----------



## Gecka (Dec 17, 2010)

Favorite gametype on your favorite map

Grid- Demolition
WMD and Firing Range- TDM
Cracked and Radiation- Domination
Villa- Search

Favorite Guns and Attachment/s on it

Spectre w/ grip and silencer
Spectre w/ extended mags or an optic(depends on my accuracy over the course of a few games)
AK-47 w/ extended mags
stoner w/ extended mags


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll be making new ones soon and should include you, fire and spike.



Just don't leave me hanging when crix is down again.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Daedus (Dec 17, 2010)

*Favorite Match-Type per Map:*
Ground War Domination - Launch
Ground War TDM - Hanoi and Radiation
Demolition - Array

*Preferred Guns/Attachments:*
AK47u - Rapid Fire
AUG - Reflex Sight
Stoner - Red-Dot Sight
Magnum - ACOG Sight
SPAS-12 - No Attachments


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I hear you man. I basically made it for fun and for the Team NF people that play zombies often with each other. It's basically supposed to match everyone's playstyle and personality traits with whatever character/picture they're up matched with.
> 
> So Brandon for example is very Rambo like in his playstyle, he usually wants to kill everything in sight and does some risky stuff which can either help us a lot or fuck us over.
> 
> I'll be making new ones soon and should include you, fire and spike.



Guess will have start playing more to be included. Gotta make time damn it

edit: 
preferred guns:
L96 w/variable scope
ak47 w/suppressor 
c275 w/extended mags
m16 w/infrared scope


----------



## Newton (Dec 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Just don't leave me hanging when crix is down again.





that was priceless

"crix I'm, gonna try to get you!"
*runs past fire who is also down

"sweet I got you crix"

fire bleeds out


----------



## Naked (Dec 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Everyone and their mother is running around with silencer and ghost



Exactly my point.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 17, 2010)

Most of my classes have hacker pro takes care of the people with motion sensors.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2010)

ghost pro + silencer must be the new Gatling combo


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 17, 2010)

So, my connection is fixed, got 10MB diverted exclusively to my Xbox.. Playing HQ before with bro-in-law and it was pure rape.. I'm getting to host quite a few matches 

Loving the Flat Jacket + Steady Aim + Hacker combo.....


----------



## Eki (Dec 17, 2010)

No one likes the einfield? the fuck is wrong with you guys


----------



## Gecka (Dec 17, 2010)

It's good, but not my favorite


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 17, 2010)

Eki said:


> No one likes the einfield? the fuck is wrong with you guys



The Enfield is good for people who can't deal with recoil. The FAMAS, Galil, AUG, AK-47, Commando and G11 are better assault rifles.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally started getting a good connection. Ended up going 7500-1100 in a match. Went 21-0


----------



## Gecka (Dec 17, 2010)

Fucking

G11

burst weapons in every game are just way to overpowered


----------



## Eki (Dec 17, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The Enfield is good for people who can't deal with recoil. The FAMAS, Galil, AUG, AK-47, Commando and G11 are better assault rifles.


Horse Shit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 17, 2010)

Eki said:


> Horse Shit.



I won't respond in kind. Instead, I'll tell you that the raw weapon statistics and general usage of each weapon support my claim. If the Enfield is your personal preference, that's fine.


----------



## Eki (Dec 17, 2010)

Gotta differentiate, can't be like everybody else. 


Everyone uses AK 74? Oh i'll just use the Specter.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree with you on that.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2010)

I can't stand the Enfield, the recoil on that thing is retarded.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Just don't leave me hanging when crix is down again.





I had no idea you were on the stairs when that happened, I thought you were downstairs near Matt. 



Newton said:


> that was priceless
> 
> "crix I'm, gonna try to get you!"
> *runs past fire who is also down
> ...





Don't ever say I wasn't there for you lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 17, 2010)

enfield is so bad i wont' even buy it.  i don't buy any guns till the ak 74 comes up and then later when python and galil comes up.  i'm gonna try the sceptre though, saw some dudes clean up with it.


----------



## Eki (Dec 17, 2010)

Its not always just about the gun 


[YOUTUBE]Yau-acy5S9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2010)

SPECTRE's a nice gun. I've been running it RF, but it doesn't feel right. MPL is better suiter for it.

Also your last.fm right now is made of faggotry and fail. And not the good kind neither.


----------



## Gene (Dec 17, 2010)

Eki said:


> Its not always just about the gun


lol dude, you were camping on the high ground with cover the whole time


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 17, 2010)

Honestly the Enfield works great with me and of course the Ak74u is easy for anybody to use.
Personally I dont understand what all the hate about the 74u is. I just really started using when i was getting done with my 1st prestige. I never really had any problems with it before if other people killed me with it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 17, 2010)

People will always complain about the best weapon in each category. The AK74u is nothing compared to the UMP45 or the MP40, so I don't see the issue either.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 17, 2010)

Personally I think its only because so many people use it. If you have a problem with the gun, then just use it yourself. If you feel crappy for using it, you shouldn't cause its a videogame.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 17, 2010)

Ak74 isn't overpowered, but it should have some form of setback

It's one of the few guns that kills in 2 bullets, and has decent accuracy, firerate, and mag size

at least the Mp5 has the setback of being too inaccurate at range, which the Ak74u isn't(with grip)

also it has fucking noob tubes


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 17, 2010)

^The other SMG's should be buffed. There's no reason to use some of them other than to say, "Hey look, I'm a beast with this bad weapon!"

I don't mind what gun people use, it's usually the playstyle and use of cheap perks that annoy me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2010)

I usually only get a bit annoyed/bored when I play against people who just use the most overused guns and perk set-up, I like playing against people who are more original and try to do different things but that's just me.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 17, 2010)

Like me and my PM63


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2010)

We playing zombies tonight? Either way I need my hype up music.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7qC8gXSYKE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Edit:

Never mind I'm not playing tonight, going to a club to find a hooker girl.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 17, 2010)

Nin get back on.

The zombie squad is ready to go.


----------



## Newton (Dec 17, 2010)

I wont be playing with you guys tonight

Randizzle and Pikle got the game so i'm showing them zombies tonight more or less

if we finish early i'll join u guys


----------



## Eki (Dec 17, 2010)

Gene said:


> lol dude, you were camping on the high ground with cover the whole time



if you saw the whole game clip, you would say otherwise.

Plus, After the first triple kill i was killed immediately from behind. And then i made my way back to that spot about a minute or two later.  it was fucking 5 on 1 and the pistol saved my ass


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Favorite gametype on your favorite map
> 
> Grid- Demolition
> WMD and Firing Range- TDM
> ...


Demolition: Grid, Summit... sometimes WMD
HC TDM: Havana

For some reason I dun like core TDM now.

As for weapons, the Galil does more work than any other weapon for me. Otherwise, AUG/Comm with RDS + dual mags or suppressor or extended mags.

yeah the AUG doesn't need an optic but warlord completes more weapon attachment challenges.


----------



## Eki (Dec 17, 2010)

moar objective.




> Also your last.fm right now is made of faggotry and fail. And not the good kind neither.



How could you not like Rise Againt? Or three Days grace?

Meh, I listen to everything out there. People be focused too much on one shit these days


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Nin get back on.
> 
> The zombie squad is ready to go.



Sorry can't make it, told my friends I'd go out with them, I'll definitely play tomorrow. Only thing I gotta do tomorrow is go to this small/short x-mas dinner and the titty bar but yeah.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> SPECTRE's a nice gun. I've been running it RF, but it doesn't feel right. MPL is better suiter for it.
> 
> Also your last.fm right now is made of faggotry and fail. And not the good kind neither.



Don't mind dear old davey here

he's just a hipster


----------



## Captain Fry (Dec 18, 2010)

Blackbird, Huey, and Dogs is just unfair...  they cant hide inside the buildings to get away from the chopper cuz the dogs get them, and even then if the dogs dont get them my teammates can see them on the map and get em...    there was enemy blood everywhere for about a minute or two


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

Eki said:


> moar objective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listening to 'everything' doesn't mean anything when a lot of it is shit. =p Your taste in hip-hop is ballah, but everything else is just... ugh. Three Days Grace, 30 Seconds to Mars, Nickelback, Lost Prophets, Papa Roach, Breaking Benjamin... If you were a 14-year old girl, I'd expect it. And let's not even get started on Linkin Park.

Also, where the fuck is Nujabes in your library? 


Gecka said:


> Don't mind dear old davey here
> 
> he's just a hipster



I'm not hipster, I'm Elitist.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 18, 2010)

My fav weapons are:

AUG w/ AHOG + dual mags.
WAZ000 w/ IR Scope.
Stoner63 w/ Ext. mags.
MPL w/ Silencer


----------



## EJ (Dec 18, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Listening to 'everything' doesn't mean anything when a lot of it is shit. =p Your taste in hip-hop is ballah, but everything else is just... ugh. Three Days Grace, 30 Seconds to Mars, Nickelback, Lost Prophets, Papa Roach, Breaking Benjamin... If you were a 14-year old girl, I'd expect it. And let's not even get started on Linkin Park.
> 
> Also, where the fuck is Nujabes in your library?
> 
> ...




Excluding Nujabes, who exactly do you listen to?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 18, 2010)

He listens to Sadistik and various other artists that I doubt you've heard of.

Also, I can confirm that he's an elitist.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 18, 2010)

So NF is down for some zombies and maybe private/MP tonight?


----------



## Eki (Dec 18, 2010)

Last.fm don't even have nujabes :<

Those bands were the shit back then, and they still are. Or they're old songs are. Im only 18 buddy


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> So NF is down for some zombies and maybe private/MP tonight?



Let me know what time EST, I'm going to a strip club at some point tonight so would rather know when exactly you guys are rallying.


----------



## Naked (Dec 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Let me know what time EST, I'm going to a strip club at some point tonight so would rather know when exactly you guys are rallying.



Alright, stop bragging about it. 

I'm up for any time past 10:00 pm.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2010)

Not bragging, I don't want you fools to say I wasn't around to play at certain times. So I'm stating I have stuff to do so don't rely on me to organize like always.


----------



## Naked (Dec 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Not bragging, I don't want you fools to say I wasn't around to play at certain times. So I'm stating I have stuff to do so don't rely on me to organize like always.



Yeah, yeah.

What time do you think you're gonna get back?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't even know what time I'm leaving yet, friends just said "whenever" so I'm like "okay". 

I could play for a bit now basically.


----------



## Newton (Dec 18, 2010)

lets play some GT5


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2010)

The fuck is GT5? Kidding. 

Give me a bit, in the middle of eating.


----------



## Naked (Dec 18, 2010)

Shit, the one time you guys play GT5 I can't get on.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

Espionage said:


> Excluding Nujabes, who exactly do you listen to?


 Note that it's not all I've ever spun, but a good portion of it.


Eki said:


> Last.fm don't even have nujabes :<
> 
> Those bands were the shit back then, and they still are. Or they're old songs are. Im only 18 buddy





And lawl no. They've always just been shit, it's just that your perception of them is flawed. Everyone starts out that way, all it takes is the will to see more.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 18, 2010)

breaking benjamin isn't that bad Dave. Yeah it's queer but not so queer to call someone out on it. Phobia redeems the rest of the albums.

you should listen to melodic death, like me... well and drum + bass.

Also Dave don't be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), get online on monday so I can play with you.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 18, 2010)

Back on topic

played with a team in search that actually followed my advice, and it was a flawless round


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

I spin Amon Amarth when I'm in the zone, suck on that. And yes, BB is faggotry of the highest order, it's a teen-girl band.

I need to be in the mood for Melodic, I often gravitate towards avant-garde like Diablo Swing Orchestra, Stolen Babies and Unexpect.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah my mood determines what metal I listen to.

but I still expect to see you on Monday.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I'm gonna go back to WoW for my 10-day trial.


----------



## EJ (Dec 18, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Note that it's not all I've ever spun, but a good portion of it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah I'm going at 9, so I'll probably be down for zombies around 11 or a bit later.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 18, 2010)

I love how Nin has obvious hentai pictures in his sig lol.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I think I'm gonna go back to WoW for my 10-day trial.


^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)               .


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I love how Nin has obvious hentai pictures in his sig lol.



I have no idea what you are referring to good sir.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I think I'm gonna go back to WoW for my 10-day trial.





Nae'blis said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)               .



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)             .


----------



## Id (Dec 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to good sir.





/bans


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to good sir.



It's common knowledge that nin is a perv.

Why do you think he was so into going to a gentlemens club?


----------



## Newton (Dec 19, 2010)

X-Man said:


> /bans



today?


----------



## Naked (Dec 19, 2010)

I love how no one was on last night.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

X-Man said:


> /bans



But ID, we are pals. :33

I made it so it doesn't show too much to the kiddies after all. 



Deathgun said:


> It's common knowledge that nin is a perv.
> 
> Why do you think he was so into going to a gentlemens club?



Please, strip club is the greatest place on earth. Naked women and beer, the only thing missing is good food, it also helps when your friends with the owner and don't have to pay for shit. 

---

@Matt

That's cause NF fails like a friend to rally without me, you guys truly do need me to lead you it seems.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> That's cause NF fails like a friend to rally without me, you guys truly do need me to lead you it seems.



You kidding? I'm one of the best rally kings of NF. 

Only reason i can't anymore is because you all live on fricking Saturn.


----------



## Captain Fry (Dec 19, 2010)

"Game Lobby Closed"


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You kidding? I'm one of the best rally kings of NF.
> 
> Only reason i can't anymore is because you all live on fricking Saturn.



Prove it on a daily basis, real talk.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 19, 2010)

You were there on MW2.

Me and crix were the top inviter's.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 19, 2010)

Matt, invite me when you get the chance.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> You were there on MW2.
> 
> Me and crix were the top inviter's.



AND who was the one hosting majority of the time with his amazing stable connection. Yep, that was me.


----------



## Newton (Dec 19, 2010)

except, of course, when it was shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

Newton said:


> except, of course, when it was shit



Yeah right, that was usually IW's matchmaking being bipolar.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 19, 2010)

Newton's connection is always shit.


----------



## Newton (Dec 19, 2010)

**


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been saying for the longest that we should be up this game. 

I call Wolverine.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I've been saying for the longest that we should be up this game.
> 
> I call Wolverine.



You already got it?

I'm going to buy a PSN card in a bit, and yo if anything I'm Wolverine since I'm the Canadian and and all.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 19, 2010)

I haven't bought it yet since I have been waiting word from you fools to get somebody to team up with. 

If you get Wolverine, I get Colossus so I could tear shit up.


----------



## Naked (Dec 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Matt, invite me when you get the chance.



Oh, sorry Fire. I didn't see you there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

We playing tonight?


----------



## Newton (Dec 19, 2010)

im        down


----------



## Naked (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't have any money on my account right now.

You mind letting me game share it off you Brandon?

---

I'm up for some games tonight.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm ready to play some zombies tonight. 

Just let me know when you guys plan on getting on.


----------



## Naked (Dec 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm ready to play some zombies tonight.
> 
> Just let me know when you guys plan on getting on.



So is that a yeah or a nay to my question?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 19, 2010)

Sure, I could give you X-Men.

I will send you my info later.


----------



## Naked (Dec 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sure, I could give you X-Men.
> 
> I will send you my info later.



Thanks broseph.


----------



## Newton (Dec 19, 2010)

post when you guys are going on

playing gt5 offline meanwhile


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you guys like the Fantastic Four on ps3 now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll be on in less than a hour, on my way home.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 19, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Are you guys like the Fantastic Four on ps3 now?



Fantastic Four, X-Men, Justice League, Avengers etc. to be exact.


----------



## Naked (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll get on soon. I'm just watching the Eagles/Giants game on my DVR.


----------



## Newton (Dec 19, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Are you guys like the Fantastic Four on ps3 now?



its the result of zombies being 4 player only, and noone else being online as regularly as us (or during the same time, ie martians)


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Fantastic Four, X-Men, Justice League, Avengers etc. to be exact.



Oh cool. I'll be the bad guy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 19, 2010)

Where the hell are you guys?


----------



## Naked (Dec 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Where the hell are you guys?



I'll be on in about an hour or so.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm getting on now.

*NEWS TEAM ASSEMBLE!*


----------



## Slacker (Dec 19, 2010)

If you guys are gonna play some team deathmatch or something like that, I'm up for it.

PSN: Mazune


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Are you guys like the Fantastic Four on ps3 now?



We're still NF, we just are now known as the "X division of NF".


----------



## Naked (Dec 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> We're still NF, we just are not the "X division of NF".



Who's online right now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Who's online right now?



Me and Brandon, waiting for Crix and you.

I'm in no rush, just let me know when you guys are getting online.


----------



## Naked (Dec 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Me and Brandon, waiting for Crix and you.
> 
> I'm in no rush, just let me know when you guys are getting online.



Save my spot, I just need to do a couple things before I get on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

So we playing or what?

Me and Brandon playing X-Men meanwhile.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 19, 2010)

devon, dave, seth, dheano, dani, johnny boss without any faggotry names


we just stick a cock in all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with our real names. who needs a Pearce Brosnan when we have a Dave?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> devon, dave, seth, dheano, dani, johnny boss without any faggotry names
> 
> 
> we just stick a cock in all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with our real names. who needs a Pearce Brosnan when we have a Dave?



Wait, what?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

half my games today resulted in dashboarders and "multiple connection paths exceeded"


----------



## Gecka (Dec 20, 2010)

Racist lobbies sound nice on paper

but jesus are they annoying


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm going to Toronto for a month to visit some friends, so I won't be on until mid-Jan.

Maybe I'll find out where Nin lives and stalk him.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 20, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I'm going to Toronto for a month to visit some friends, so I won't be on until mid-Jan.
> 
> Maybe I'll find out where Nin lives and stalk him.



Maybe you can confirm if nin is the hot shot he claims he is.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 20, 2010)

Straight up beasting them ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Newton (Dec 20, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I'm going to Toronto for a month to visit some friends, so I won't be on until mid-Jan.
> 
> Maybe I'll find out where Nin lives and stalk him.



just ask for your friendly neighborhood porno/drug dealer and you should find him


also, i won't be playing til maybe wednesday night,got some parties and shit to hit for a few days straight so i'm not gonna bother coming home


----------



## Id (Dec 20, 2010)

Nazi Zombies later today.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 20, 2010)

^ ps3 or xbox?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

so how are you guys with valkyrie rockets? i can't stand them.  whatever the trick to them is i haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 20, 2010)

Meh, there good in some situations were that one camper HAS to die. 

It also works when the enemy is spamming air support, just boost them missiles into them


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 20, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> so how are you guys with valkyrie rockets? i can't stand them.  whatever the trick to them is i haven't figured it out yet.



Shoot the rocket while aiming up at the sky, and once it's high enough, turn it towards the ground and it becomes a predator missile. You have enough fuel to do this and then some.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah, i was trying to guide it horizantally and it was shit, maybe it works better as a javelin, don't know why 3arc hates on the javelin so much, i used that shit all the time in mw2, now it's a 7 kill streak


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2010)

anybody like dual mags?  i haven't used it yet , but it seems to give more rounds, which sounds interesting...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 20, 2010)

Dual Mags with SOH


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 20, 2010)

I use Dual Mags on a few of my classes, so I don't have to use Scavenger and SoH.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 20, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I'm going to Toronto for a month to visit some friends, so I won't be on until mid-Jan.
> 
> Maybe I'll find out where Nin lives and stalk him.



I won't be hard to find, just look for the swarm of hot girls following one guy around and you've found me.



Deathgun said:


> Maybe you can confirm if nin is the hot shot he claims he is.



Oh I am, your mind just can't comprehend how awesome I am. 



Newton said:


> just ask for your friendly neighborhood porno/drug dealer and you should find him
> 
> 
> also, i won't be playing til maybe wednesday night,got some parties and shit to hit for a few days straight so i'm not gonna bother coming home



Haha, ya right Crix.

I didn't know labor camps have x-mas parties, that's pretty noble of you.



X-Man said:


> Nazi Zombies later today.



Of course. 



X-Man said:


> Oh hell yeah! :33



You got it?


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 20, 2010)

Be on soon motherfuckers.

Dave u srss about WoW?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 20, 2010)

So when are we running zombies, ID see your already playing but not with NF.


----------



## Id (Dec 20, 2010)

I am trolling five. I am sending pm now


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 20, 2010)

X-Man said:


> I am trolling five. I am sending pm now



Give me 1 sec, finishing something in the X-men game.


----------



## Id (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok let me know when your ready, I am playing solo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 20, 2010)

Ready whenever, just send a invite.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 20, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Be on soon motherfuckers.
> 
> Dave u srss about WoW?


Apparently he is 

been watching Fringe the whole day


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 20, 2010)

Fringe = epic

yo mang my control went bust, I have no other controls left.. Gonna have to hop into town tomorrow and buy a new one 

and see how I be beasting them motherfuckers? Fo real.


----------



## Naked (Dec 20, 2010)

Is the PS3 crew up for some zombies tonight?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, me and ID are playing right now, jump on.


----------



## Naked (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, you guys logged off right after I got on.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 21, 2010)

> Call of Duty fans looking for a bit more action can now circle February 1, 2011 on their calendars as that will be the day that the ‘First Strike‘ DLC, which is a timed exclusive for the 360, will be released in support of Call of Duty: Black Ops.
> 
> Speaking to Major Nelson, Treyarch’s Dan Bunting revealed that the DLC will feature four new multiplayer maps alongside a new zombie map. The multiplayer maps include Kowloon and Discovery, which are based on the single-player campaign, Stadium (set in a hockey rink!) and Berlin Wall (set at Checkpoint Charlie in Berlin). If zombies are more your thing, you can look forward to the inclusion of the Ascension map, although we don’t really have any details for you at this time.
> 
> The ‘First Strike‘ DLC will be available for 1200 MS Points (or $15) when it launches exclusively via Xbox Live on February 1, 2011. Who plans on picking it up?



Another zombie map?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 21, 2010)

They might as well give the four old ones with it then.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2010)

Fucking suxbox always getting stuff first. I'm actually thinking of getting the pack, cause I have only a few maps I actually enjoy right now. Hopefully the new maps will be cool.


----------



## Gene (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm amazed that they're already releasing a map pack considering how unstable this game is right now for the PS3.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2010)

Gene said:


> I'm amazed that they're already releasing a map pack considering how unstable this game is right now for the PS3.



do u have the will power to not buy it?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2010)

i'm running dual mags on my objective classes now, i've been running out of bullets  during the course of a life, nothing like pulling out a crossbow when u need to finish someone off, and promptly get blasted away.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 21, 2010)

Gene said:


> I'm amazed that they're already releasing a map pack considering how unstable this game is right now for the PS3.



Since when have they let something like that stop them from capitalising on the consumers' desire to buy everything COD? While the community was complaining about MW2, Infinity Ward were promoting their glitchy, overpriced map pack.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 21, 2010)

Ps3 servers are fucking shit


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 21, 2010)

that's not to be wondered at.

I played with my friends mom yesterday , apparently she likes to play call of duty games. COD4 mostly.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 21, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> that's not to be wondered at.
> 
> I played with my friends mom yesterday , apparently she likes to play call of duty games. *COD4 mostly.*



She's doing it right.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 21, 2010)

Managed to get my NAT type to open. Now let's see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 21, 2010)

Moms playing CoD is weird.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 21, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Managed to get my NAT type to open. Now let's see if that makes a difference.



Really  everytime I try to join your sessions they kick me out or freeze my ps3.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 21, 2010)

Well i gotta admit, it does feel better like this. :33


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2010)

is that mom a milf


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 21, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yeah, you guys logged off right after I got on.



Gee I don't know how that could of happened, maybe cause you took forever to get the fuck online. 

----

I don't care for the new multiplayer maps, but new zombie map? Yay.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Dec 21, 2010)

I know it's probably been done a million times already, but here's a bad quality pic of my player card on my weapon.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 21, 2010)

Anything that you find on youtube is unoriginal. Add the thousands of cocks, animal fornication, nazi and KKK emblems and you have a extremely shit community.

It's hard to find a original and/or funny logo.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Lfam2h-S7co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 21, 2010)

So that's what that trick does.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> So that's what that trick does.



You mean to tell me you and Matt have been doing this the entire time and not knowing what it does.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 21, 2010)

I did it for the lulz.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Dec 21, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Anything that you find on youtube is unoriginal. Add the thousands of cocks, animal fornication, nazi and KKK emblems and you have a extremely shit community.
> 
> It's hard to find a original and/or funny logo.



Wish I would have known it is on Youtube. That would have saved me an hour. Either way, most logos are very meh so the slightest effort is usually appreciated.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 21, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> [YOUTUBE]Lfam2h-S7co[/YOUTUBE]



So basically Treyarc wants you to be gay for the greater good of survival. 

Is it zombie time? :33


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 21, 2010)

Brandon, Fire......it's zombie time!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn you! Just when I stop playing you guys start tha zombies. BTW I still haven't played zombies even once lol.


----------



## Eki (Dec 21, 2010)

You have to just sit there and think outside the box


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 21, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Anything that you find on youtube is unoriginal. Add the thousands of cocks, animal fornication, nazi and KKK emblems and you have a extremely shit community.
> 
> It's hard to find a original and/or funny logo.


I think I've only seen five or so of what I would consider original or genuinely funny.

Recently played against someone who had the cover art from Phoenix's Wolfgang Amadeus Phoenix.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Damn you! Just when I stop playing you guys start tha zombies. BTW I still haven't played zombies even once lol.





Until you do, you won't be included in Team NF family portrait.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 22, 2010)

it happens way too often that i start an objective game one man short or one dude just splits, and my team never gets another player.  a team can rarely, like 1/100 times, recover from that.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 22, 2010)

loving the mpl


----------



## Gecka (Dec 22, 2010)

Got a triple kill with a napalm for the final killcam in search

the game was nice enough to be in my fileshare


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

It appears that a new hotfix is now available in the form of  patch 1.05 for the ps3.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2010)

Hotfix? What does it fix? Pleace tell me it fixes the freaking annoying matchmaking. Yesterday I played like 4 games with my friends, cause someone kept getting kicked out of the party or session.

@Omni, is sad  Zombies looks boring though.. I rather play MP even though that's not much better.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

From what i've read on a other forum and my own experience, this is supposed to be the patch that fixes the problems, so far i've had no problems at all.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2010)

Good news. Gonna check it out later.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

I can pretty much confirm now (for me at least) that all the connection problems have been fixed. None of my matches lagged out yet today.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Damn you! Just when I stop playing you guys start tha zombies. BTW I still haven't played zombies even once lol.



......It's like 10x better than multiplayer. Of course to me its better when your playing with friends


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 22, 2010)

I steered clear of Nazi Zombies in WaW, mainly because I loathed the multiplayer and wanted nothing to do with the game once I completed the campaign.

Zombies is pretty good in Black Ops, though.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

I was wondering something.

I had recently opened my nat type and it did wonders i know how everyone can do this.

Does everyone have an open NAT type?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 22, 2010)

My NAT type is open. I noticed that it was moderate on MW2, so I immediately fixed it.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I was wondering something.
> 
> I had recently opened my nat type and it did wonders i know how everyone can do this.
> 
> Does everyone have an open NAT type?



Made sure it was open after 1.04 it has helped.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 22, 2010)

How do you open your NAT type. Mine is on moderate. On moderate it worked alot better for me


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

Note: there are also certain site that can give your IP, just google them.

PM if the password/username is a problem, i know how that works.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGhlGMG2Tug&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylit (Dec 22, 2010)

My NAT Type is strict, but I don't have any problems finding other players.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

Skylit said:


> My NAT Type is strict, but I don't have any problems finding other players.



Then image what it would be like if it was open.


----------



## Skylit (Dec 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Then image what it would be like if it was open.



No difference?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> ......It's like 10x better than multiplayer. Of course to me its better when your playing with friends



*Yet you don't play with Team NF*, we see how it is. pek



Undercovermc said:


> I steered clear of Nazi Zombies in WaW, mainly because I loathed the multiplayer and wanted nothing to do with the game once I completed the campaign.
> 
> Zombies is pretty good in Black Ops, though.



Same goes for you too.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2010)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm making a new Team NF family portrait, why what's going on?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 22, 2010)

I better be in this one


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm here, were are you Nin?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah Nin, where are you?


----------



## Eki (Dec 22, 2010)

Verizon pisses me off.

I dun know how to open mine


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

Eki said:


> Verizon pisses me off.
> 
> I dun know how to open mine



Get your IP, fill it in your browser, go to administration, and enable UPnP.

If your not sure about the password PM me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Yet you don't play with Team NF*, we see how it is. pek
> 
> Same goes for you too.



It's a combination of the different time zones and me not playing Black Ops much recently. I'll try to join you guys the next time I'm on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> When you want to play say the word, till then were owning online.



I got to drop my brother of at his work Christmas patty, It shouldn't take long. I'll message when I'm going to be ready.



Undercovermc said:


> It's a combination of the different time zones and me not playing Black Ops much recently. I'll try to join you guy the next time I'm on.



Fair enough, yeah I used to see you online Black Ops a decent amount but now it seems you've disappeared. 

Whenever we are on just message us on here or on PSN if you want to join.

----

For team NF:



Note: Because when I upload it on here it sizes it down it in turn makes the quality worse, but oh well.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2010)

How did I become Donatello?

I'm clearly not the smartest of the group.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> How did I become Donatello?
> 
> I'm clearly not the smartest of the group.



Yeah it was a toss up between Donatello and Ralphael between you and Matt. Since Matt definitely isn't the smartest, and you don't put us in trouble as much as Matt does you got Donatello. 

You guys are welcome to make your own versions, I just call it like I see it. 

Edit:

Next one I'm making is a DC Universe one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2010)

Raphael is clearly Matt.

Hot headed and always needing to be bailed out of trouble.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

Pretty much, I mean you are Rambo and every time I see you in zombies you usually get me killed but Matt puts us in trouble more just like Raphael.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

It seems i'm Spinter..


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes Splinter is calm, rational, wise and a skilled fighter, got a problem with that?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

No, i do not..


----------



## Eki (Dec 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Get your IP, fill it in your browser, go to administration, and enable UPnP.
> 
> If your not sure about the password PM me.



alright will try :33


----------



## Eki (Dec 22, 2010)

Cannot do, fucking verizon


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 22, 2010)

Where am I?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Where am I?



Who are you again? 

---

Brandon, Fire, you guys ready?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 22, 2010)

Wait I am there

Fuck yeah Casey Jones


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

I use everyone's PSN names rather than their NF names.

Spike, get on for zombies.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok           .


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 22, 2010)

I may be on later tonight, but broken headphones = no mic.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, the wire connecting my mixamp to my controller is messed up from wear and tear

gonna have to order another one

can't talk to anyone atm


----------



## Id (Dec 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I use everyone's PSN names rather than their NF names.
> 
> Spike, get on for zombies.



Zombie Time!


----------



## Id (Dec 22, 2010)

playing solo, send pm, vm, or invite if you want me to join.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Zombie Time!





The fuck is that?

Japanese culture at it's finest.


----------



## Eki (Dec 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Well, the wire connecting my mixamp to my controller is messed up from wear and tear
> 
> gonna have to order another one
> 
> can't talk to anyone atm



Lulz, mix amp


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahah panda is random. You guys need to play MP too. Only one from NF that's playing MP is Fire and me.

@Fire, looks like that fix, fixes absolutely nothing. I still get kicked out of parties and lobbies. How many times did I get kicked while we were trying to play today? Like 5 times at least. Shit is freaking annoying.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2010)

Weird for ME it feels better.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 22, 2010)

I still play MP

Haoh, do you have a new PSN?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm back.

If were running zombies, let me know.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> I still play MP
> 
> Haoh, do you have a new PSN?


Nope it's still the same. Why? I did login at my nephews though (his ps3). Does that matter?

@Fire, Guess that Open nattype thing really does improve things then. I'll change it to open tomorrow.


----------



## Id (Dec 22, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm back.
> 
> If were running zombies, let me know.



I am still here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm back.
> 
> If were running zombies, let me know.



I'll invite you now, ACCEPT DAMNIT!


----------



## Id (Dec 22, 2010)

Lets Fuck Shit Up!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 22, 2010)

Haoh: Its Musolini right?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2010)

Time to kill.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Haoh: Its Musolini right?


Yeah, it's still the same as before. OMG did you delete me from your list, for shame


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 22, 2010)

No I still have you


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 22, 2010)

Yo PSN guys here's my PSN:
Mugetsufinal

Post yours, maybe we can zombie sometimes


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

i just got home

fuck yeah leonardo 


i'm free all day tomorrow up til like 4:30 pm so just post if any of you guys wanna play and i'll hop on, else i'll be playing gt5 online


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 23, 2010)

activisions riding it's own dick about the game, they should mention the glitches, the lag, all the shit that was fine in mw2 that they fucked up here, etc, the nazi wannabe community, shit matchmaking and failing to give u an even team for games at a time.  

hope they choke on their billion dollars.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 23, 2010)

lmao

not an amazing clip, but it was on one of my awesome friends, so i'm uploading so i can gloat


----------



## Eki (Dec 23, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> activisions riding it's own dick about the game, they should mention the glitches, the lag, all the shit that was fine in mw2 that they fucked up here, etc, the nazi wannabe community, shit matchmaking and failing to give u an even team for games at a time.
> 
> hope they choke on their billion dollars.


I don't have any of those problems :33


Gecka said:


> lmao
> 
> not an amazing clip, but it was on one of my awesome friends, so i'm uploading so i can gloat


[YOUTUBE]lgwjH3v5vho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah it was a toss up between Donatello and Ralphael between you and Matt. *Since Matt definitely isn't the smartest*, and you don't put us in trouble as much as Matt does you got Donatello.



Wait, what?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

Look who recovered from his child abuse to grace us with his presence, buy a Wii yet?


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh shit, I forgot. I'll get one later.

Up for Zombies tonight? Brandon still hasn't given me X-Men.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm running on no sleep so I'll play zombies earlier in the day/evening, I definitely ain't going to be up till 10pm - 11pm.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweet, that means i can play longer now.


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Aight, just tell me when you guys get on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

That's purely up to you guys, I just have a certain time I'm stopping at.


----------



## Id (Dec 23, 2010)

Zombiez Tonight.  I wont be on till after 10 pm, damn job


----------



## DanE (Dec 23, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Zombiez Tonight.  I wont be on till after 10 pm, damn job



I'm not playing Zombie mode anymore people are always leaving me behind and closing the doors so the horde of zombies come after me


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 23, 2010)

Spiderman said:


> I'm not playing Zombie mode anymore people are always leaving me behind and *closing the doors* so the horde of zombies come after me


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 23, 2010)

Hahahahaha you have some good friends there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

Spiderman said:


> I'm not playing Zombie mode anymore people are always leaving me behind and closing the doors so the horde of zombies come after me



......

---

I'm online now, who else is playing?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 23, 2010)

I laughed at his post because you can't close doors in Zombies.. at least not to my knowledge. Perhaps he meant the elevator doors, but there are portals to get around that.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> ......
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm online now, who else is playing?



You still there, cause i'm down.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm here, who else is playing?

---

For Team NF to view the latest entries:



----

Matt and Crix get online!


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 23, 2010)

Crix!!! Matt!!

Get the fuck over here!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

Could use +1 Team NF person for zombies.

-------------

Myself, Fire, Spike and a friend of mine made it to 23 on Five, thank god we got past that bastard number known to the world as 22. 

Good games guys.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 23, 2010)

Good game indeed, at one point you had over 1K kills and i has around 200 Headshots.
I even got a complete loadout back after bleeding out, and that was on round 19.

Death Machine is one of your best buddy's one that map.



 

^^Me and onmi most of the game, fucking defcon corridor bullet rain.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

That was definitely some of the most fun/intense rounds I've had in a while.

Death Machine was a life savor, max ammo on the other hand didn't show it's face half as much as I would of liked.

Yeah we held the defcon entrance down pretty well, I was surprised how well we managed to cover each other without saying anything, we were pretty much on the same page for most of it.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 23, 2010)

Team NF is a oiled killing machine, be it undead or alive.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 23, 2010)

Do yall jump if you're ever in a bad situation?

[YOUTUBE]XYxuTW5vP-g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]LImvEzrCVts[/YOUTUBE]

If the guy wasn't so incredibly bad, I wouldn't have gone 33-1


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

Matt and/or Crix if you guys are playing soon let me know, I'm about to pass out.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 23, 2010)

@Gecka, lol that guy was totally clueless. But the jump does help.

Yo X-men what's your PSN again. I got a gestalht something on my PSN. Is that you?


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm hopping on right now.

Btw, Drew and Brandon, I found my Wii. Time for some SSBB.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 23, 2010)

I want in on this SSBB


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 23, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Do yall jump if you're ever in a bad situation?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XYxuTW5vP-g[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]LImvEzrCVts[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



i've observed the jump, which i call the halo jump cause the first time i saw a lot of people doing it regularly was halo 2.  mw2 didn't really have it, i think it works cause of weak guns or latency or something.  

and i can't stand it.  the first reason i got into mw2 was bc people didn't do that , compared to halo 2 which was my what my friends were playing and people were hopping all around.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 23, 2010)

My earlier vid was another nice example of the jump too


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2010)

have you guys watched this series and its spin-off 'Black-ops' or am I slowpoke.jpeg'n?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCYPGnJdO1U[/YOUTUBE]

shits funny cuz I know people similar to this


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> have you guys watched this series and its spin-off 'Black-ops' or am I slowpoke.jpeg'n?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCYPGnJdO1U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> shits funny cuz I know people similar to this



Yeah, I saw those videos a while ago. 

I lol'd.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'm hopping on right now.
> 
> Btw, Drew and Brandon, I found my Wii. Time for some SSBB.



Mother fucker!

I was just about to go to bed and you spring this on me. :33

Ugh, so what are we doing?


----------



## Gecka (Dec 23, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU

*joined a ground war pretty close to ending
*start getting the good ole' rape train going
*get blackbird
*get killed right as I was about to get chopper

INFINITE RAGE


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Mother fucker!
> 
> I was just about to go to bed and you spring this on me. :33
> 
> Ugh, so what are we doing?



I just got home.

I dunno, do you guys still wanna play?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

If you can get 2 other people from NF then I'll do zombies, or I could murder you in Brawl once and for all.


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Dude, that's not gonna happen.

I was just at my uncle's house playing Brawl and I was bodying everyone with Ganon.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

Man up and answer the challenge then.


----------



## Naked (Dec 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Man up and answer the challenge then.



I'm right here.
Let's get it on.


----------



## Newton (Dec 23, 2010)

I have arrived


----------



## Gecka (Dec 23, 2010)

I got a chopper gunner in search

Legitimately


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 24, 2010)

Newton said:


> I have arrived



Now get out.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 24, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'm hopping on right now.
> 
> Btw, Drew and Brandon, I found my Wii. Time for some SSBB.



Took your ass long enough. 

Let me play some zombies with you guys. :33


----------



## Gecka (Dec 24, 2010)

When some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) team runs with ghost and silencer(all of them)

i start playing on their terms

one thing though

I have skill

and that skill

LEADS TO 3 BLACKBIRDS

AHAHAHAHAHA

GHOST CAN'T SAVE YOUR ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ASS NOW CAN IT GHOST+SILENCER ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 24, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> have you guys watched this series and its spin-off 'Black-ops' or am I slowpoke.jpeg'n?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCYPGnJdO1U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> shits funny cuz I know people similar to this


Yeah that pretty much sums me playing board games


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2010)

Love that video. 

Well it's settled, Matt will always be known as Gollum, both myself and Brandon destroyed him in Brawl last night.


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

It's because of the lag. 

Anyway, get on GT5. Crix, Vault, and I are getting some games going.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah excuses.

Can't right now, got Christmas stuff to do.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 24, 2010)

^ I play COD with my uni friend every Christmas morning lol. for the past 3 years.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2010)

That's a nice tradition, I don't really have a gaming one these days. When I was younger I would play games all through out the night Christmas Eve right into Christmas Day, get a few short hours of sleep then keep going.

Me and Brandon are going to start a tradition of destroying Matt in every game he challenges us in. 

---

I'm ready to play whenever.


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Me and Brandon are going to start a tradition of destroying Matt in every game he challenges us in.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm ready to play whenever.



GT5.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2010)

The game with worse online lag than Brawl huh.


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

for matt

we didnt lag at all all day


----------



## Naked (Dec 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> The game with worse online lag than Brawl huh.



No. GT5 was smooth as anything. I'd even say it has better online than Black Ops on the PS3.

Brawl had at least a half second lag between the time you input the controls and the time it happened on screen.


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

it doesn't matter because saturday night/sunday i'm gonna tear all of you up even with my shit lag anyway


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2010)

I won`t be around tomorrow more than likely. As for GT5 we`ll see, last time I played it was complete trash online, and I have a better connection than you two that`s for sure.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 24, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> have you guys watched this series and its spin-off 'Black-ops' or am I slowpoke.jpeg'n?[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCYPGnJdO1U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> shits funny cuz I know people similar to this



Legendary


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> No. GT5 was smooth as anything. I'd even say it has better online than Black Ops on the PS3.
> 
> Brawl had at least a half second lag between the time you input the controls and the time it happened on screen.



It was really smooth. Sometimes it seemed as f it wasnt online at all


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

and yet right now we say its great


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2010)

"2...FUCK! This dice is so fucking gay!"


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

You should see the one where Black Ops finally ships and he disses the WOW guys  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKO6rokBrgY&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2010)

If team NF wants to rally for zombies post when your ready.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 24, 2010)

chuunin lvl


----------



## Newton (Dec 24, 2010)

zombies anyone?


----------



## Gecka (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a nice tomahawk across the map for first blood in search

And I had just unlocked it as well

[YOUTUBE]cdMfQ0BvKIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 25, 2010)

Don't touch CoD on party days. It's been like that forever.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 25, 2010)

I won't be playing CoD today either, so the destruction of the Christmas kids will start tomorrow for me.

Merry Christmas, guys.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 25, 2010)

Imagine all the new thirteen year old shit stains opening their gifts right now and pulling out a copy of black ops


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 25, 2010)

*opens his present*

O boy, X-mas noobs!! 

Thanks Santa!! :33


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Team NF on PS3 and 360!!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 25, 2010)

I got Lego for present 


Epic.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 25, 2010)

^ best evar



RAGING BONER said:


> have you guys watched this series and its spin-off 'Black-ops' or am I slowpoke.jpeg'n?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 25, 2010)

31 - 0

X-mas noobs are awesome.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 25, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ best evar


Lego Police to be more specific. I bought my son Lego too, but it was really for me 

We play together.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas boys and girls for PS3 people and 360 as well, also Gollum too.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas my fellow zombie killers. 

Lets aim for getting to round 30 before New Years.


----------



## Soca (Dec 25, 2010)

played some christmas kids this morning, it was epic lol i love the sound of 11 yr olds crying out don't shoot me :ho


----------



## Naked (Dec 25, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Merry Christmas my fellow zombie killers.
> 
> Lets aim for getting to round 30 before New Years.


 
Haha, sure.

I'm ready whenever.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Merry Christmas my fellow zombie killers.
> 
> Lets aim for getting to round 30 before New Years.



Oh we can do it as long as Gollum doesn't weigh us down.


----------



## Naked (Dec 25, 2010)

Pssh, y'all know I'm the star of the team.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2010)

What's your role again, gonna have to remind me. 

I'm the clutch guy and usually trying my best to revive people, Crix is the best at handling a ton of zombies on the stage and cares about helping the team, Brandon has the best luck for building great weapons and always tries to back up the team with monkey bombs and the thunder gun, so the question stands what do you do for us Matt lol?


----------



## Id (Dec 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> so the question stands what do you do for us Matt lol?



Besides lock us out of the elevator?


----------



## Eki (Dec 25, 2010)

merry xmas guyssssssssss.

Happy killing


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 25, 2010)

Matt is expendable.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 25, 2010)

I can be the replacement....oh wait I"m usually in the middle of a match beasting when Team NF invites me. I can't be there, sorry. 
But anyways I suck at zombies even though its really fun


----------



## Newton (Dec 25, 2010)

merry christmas guys


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Besides lock us out of the elevator?



ID as usual speaks the truth. 



Brandon Heat said:


> Matt is expendable.



Agreed. 



narutosushi said:


> I can be the replacement....oh wait I"m usually in the middle of a match beasting when Team NF invites me. I can't be there, sorry.
> But anyways I suck at zombies even though its really fun



Psh, play with us, it's the only way you'll be included in the "SUPER AMAZING FANTASTIC EXCITING TEAM NF FAMILY ALBUM" 

----

Are we playing something tonight or should I just go and play with random scrubs who just got the game. 

--

Be working on a new NF picture in the meantime while watching Bugs Bunny's Looney Christmas Tales.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm back from Canada early, had some stuff to do here. So I'll probably be on later.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 26, 2010)

Got a 24 killstreak on Array

only used counter uav, carepackage( got another attack heli), and the attack heli itself

Just gonna post my stuff from combat record since there is no site on the web for it

Win/loss: 1.41
Best Win streak: 21
Most kills: 75
K/d: 1.75 (and it's been rising everyday)
19.37% accuracy
Best killstreak: 24
Favorite Weapon: Aug (2534 kills, 214 Headshots)
Killed by AK74U 1476 times, and famas 1175 times
141 tomahawk kills
2041 spy planes, 632 counter spy planes for second place
killed by RC car 240 times
346 contracts paid, 100 expired/failed


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol at your sub 20% accuracy.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 26, 2010)

I played kinect at xmas with the family & friends.

Drunken people attempting to play sports = fun.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 26, 2010)

Dave just got a double kill with a concussion grenade for the final killcam


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2010)

Like a boss.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vjQQf9C4ryc[/YOUTUBE]

Did the second tactic

Sadly it was Dogs in the Carepackage

gonna post tomorrow morning


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2010)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fix your mic.

*ED!*t: My editting sucks, but here's the footage.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fTET9Y90FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm considering buying this....but man. I'm not good in FPS but I need a new online fix.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 26, 2010)

ahhh feels good to have a snowed in day. Might be playing for awhile today later on. Got more than 5 inches and expecting a up to a foot later today.

Good day to practice solo on zombies cause i suck at them


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2010)

Yo is anyone on the ps3 having trouble playing multiplayer. I can't get into MP. I get a message that the servers are down and that I should check the site. But the site says they're fully operational..


----------



## Eki (Dec 26, 2010)

MONSTER HIT MAN ENERGY DRINK



RAAAAAAWR


----------



## Gecka (Dec 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5s-EbsKR5R4[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking Dogs I gave up

but it was worth it


----------



## Eki (Dec 26, 2010)

trolled hard.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 26, 2010)

Forgot most of my stuff:

K/D- 1.69 
Win/Loss-.92
Highest killstreak-26
Most Kills-87

Went in 2 demo matches. 1st match 69-10, 2nd match 87-29


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't seem to have problems connecting.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 26, 2010)

Actually i did have problems connecting but that was when i was leaving and i decided to check something. I haven't gone back on yet


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 26, 2010)

I forgot I bought one of those 1700 xp reward contracts for getting top score in TDM... joined a party with friends and guys with ~9.0 Win/Loss and ~3 K/D. Suffice it to say I didn't get it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, I can connect now. I could't connect for half an hour/1 hour. All my friends had the same problem.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok.. I think I'm going to get this game for 360. Nazi Zombie is just to damn fun. :[ _DELICIOUS. _

Anyone else here playing it on 360?


----------



## Eki (Dec 26, 2010)

me, gecka, nae, and at least 2 others i believe. but i hardly play zombies


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 26, 2010)

The Zombies regulars play on the PS3, Boss.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

Goddamnit.. you guys suck. :[


----------



## Gecka (Dec 26, 2010)

```
The Boss
[✓] Alpha as Fuck
```


```
Alpha
```



Bring it ho


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> ```
> The Boss
> [✓] Alpha as Fuck
> ```
> ...


 
My GT is Diju rike eet ... Bring it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 26, 2010)

no one of the 360 plays zombies with anything approaching regularity .


----------



## The Boss (Dec 26, 2010)

But Nazi Zombie is fun. :[ I would get it for PS3 but I am not a fan of the PSN.


----------



## Eki (Dec 26, 2010)

meh                .


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't know 8 minutes lasted this long Crix.


----------



## Naked (Dec 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I didn't know 8 minutes lasted this long Crix.


Are you guys playing Zombies without me?!


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 26, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Are you guys playing Zombies without me?!



Not at the moment, Crix lied and said 8 minutes he'd get on Black Ops but that was over an hour ago. 

I'm just watching my movies I bought today on the PS3 in the assumption we are not playing tonight.


----------



## Naked (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm only doing B-spec while I watch TV.

I'm waiting for you guys to get on. Id's online right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll be watching the movie meanwhile, if you guys organize and need +1 or want me to host or something let me know.

Been up since 6am so I don't have the energy to rally people.


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

Well right now, it's only me and Id.

If Crix or someone gets on maybe we can start a couple games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Well right now, it's only me and Id.
> 
> If Crix or someone gets on maybe we can start a couple games.



Are you and ID actually playing?

Is Crix actually supposed to come back on? It is late for him after all.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you guys need a fourth?


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

Id is playing Kino right now.

I'm still on B-spec waiting for you guys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Do you guys need a fourth?



I think so if Matt/Naked can organize.



Naked Snacks! said:


> Id is playing Kino right now.
> 
> I'm still on B-spec waiting for you guys.



Well get shit started, I'm just watching the movie till I get a invite.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll be playing mercenary, invite whenever if you guys are playing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I'll be playing mercenary, invite whenever if you guys are playing.



Yep, if you don't get a invite blame Matt because he failed to organize.


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol, wait.

Are you guys getting on or what?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2010)

As soon as you tell me you've got the party going and waiting on me pretty much yeah.


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> As soon as you tell me you've got the party going and waiting on me pretty much yeah.



Well fuck.

Id already logged. I guess we aren't playing tonight, _eh_?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2010)

I suppose not since you can't take charge Gollum. 

Guess tomorrow or something, I'm going to bed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 27, 2010)

This was me when I started playing this shit...I have an anger problem now
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3lvxTo4Oq8&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 27, 2010)

^ Thats pretty much what happened to everyone.


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I didn't know 8 minutes lasted this long Crix.



I was ready, then I saw you already playing, so i figured you guys went ahead without me 

I'm free literally anytime, so just holler


Also, picked up my wii from my cousin, so when you guys are ready for that too


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2010)

New personal record: 22-0 on TDM Cracked. Ran with:
AK-47 Silenced
Strela-3 (Didn't use it that round, but ask Devon about the game we played on Firing Range)
Semtex
Stuns
Scav/SoH/Hacker, all pro
Counter-UAV, Blackbird, Dogs.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 27, 2010)

finally decided to leave azeroth? on in like five minutes.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2010)

Just a holiday.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 27, 2010)

zombies 

your faggotry never seems to end


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2010)

Some BRitish dudes invited me into a party and bet that, if I lost to them in TDM, I'd play Zombies with them.

I went 10-5, but the rest of my team had a collective 0.4 KD


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> I was ready, then I saw you already playing, so i figured you guys went ahead without me
> 
> I'm free literally anytime, so just holler
> 
> ...



Time for a rematch?


----------



## Id (Dec 27, 2010)

Zombiez tonight! 

In 40 min, fire up those ps3's.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 27, 2010)

Once again, if you guys need a fourth, just post here.


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm probably not gonna be on for this one.
Good luck _trying_ to stay alive without my help.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> New personal record: 22-0 on TDM Cracked. Ran with:
> AK-47 Silenced
> Strela-3 (Didn't use it that round, but ask Devon about the game we played on Firing Range)
> Semtex
> ...



Guy in the tower just camped his ass off with the M16 and got dogs off it

I swear, the launchers need to be a good alternative for busting campers, because the RPG is fucking useless


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2010)

I got like 3k exp from just shooting airsupport.


----------



## Arsecynic (Dec 27, 2010)

Are there any brit-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here that play on the 360?


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Some BRitish dudes invited me into a party and bet that, if I lost to them in TDM, I'd play Zombies with them.
> 
> I went 10-5, but the rest of my team had a collective 0.4 KD


How long did take you to come up with that excuse?
I had two threesomes during christmas. Fuck Black Ops.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 27, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I had two threesomes during christmas. Fuck Black Ops.



Best Christmas ever?


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 27, 2010)

^If only that wasn't a normal occurrence.

Dave is as craven as the PS3 players.

Also Dheano lol, don't make us hate you out of spite and jelly.


----------



## Id (Dec 27, 2010)

Koppachino, Violent you game?


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2010)

get on guys, we need 2 more


----------



## Id (Dec 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> get on guys, we need 2 more



Whats your psn?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 27, 2010)

^

Crixpack


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 27, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> How long did take you to come up with that excuse?
> I had two threesomes during christmas. Fuck Black Ops.



Were they hot?

50-4 on demolition, 2 attack dogs and 3 blackbirds


----------



## Id (Dec 27, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> ^
> 
> Crixpack



Brandon you in this?


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2010)

X-Man said:


> Whats your psn?



...


----------



## Id (Dec 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> ...



I kid, I kid. 

Brandon get you ass in here!


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2010)

Koppa, you too


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2010)

Onmi brought his boyfriend, so we're full now


----------



## Jeefus (Dec 27, 2010)

alright..........I have black ops now.... and i'm back home again....what do I need to know?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 27, 2010)

I am really, really feeling Sharp Shooter right now. Gun Game, too. I just wish there was a randomized version of Gun Game.


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> alright..........I have black ops now.... and i'm back home again....what do I need to know?



Everyone uses Ghost w/ Silencer and Motion Sensor and camps in a corner.

Also, Zombies > Multiplayer.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 27, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Everyone uses Ghost w/ Silencer and Motion Sensor and camps in a corner.
> 
> Also, Zombies > Multiplayer.



I dunno, I play multiplayer, and I almost never get people with Ghost + Silencer. And the camping has gone down drastically. At least for me.


----------



## Id (Dec 27, 2010)

Good game, I kinda chocked at the last minute. 

I am going to let my brother play with his friends for while, if thats cool with you guys.


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2010)

I got downed in the middle of a sneezing fit 

you were doing fine up til you died


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like ID can't clutch it out. 

Yeah I'm at my friends house, he's not the greatest player but it's all good.


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2010)

I was afraid that you guys would be getting bored while I was tracking


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 27, 2010)

Turtle Beach's are the shit


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Turtle Beach's are the shit



They're the worst out of the three, but it's better than a RockBand mic I suppose.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 27, 2010)

Dont you have them?


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

HAD them. They broke. I bought Trittons instead.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 27, 2010)

Ill save some of my 140 just in case, I have a back up bluetooth just in case


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah you really need those $300 astro/trittons to play zombies....

what's the point of getting an expensive headset? for that extra .4 k/d?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 27, 2010)

^ 

Treyarch's sound engine is relatively mediocre, so Turtle Beaches are sufficient for Black Ops' multiplayer. As far as durability is concerned, my TB's lasted longer than my Tritton's.

I'm not careless, they both suffered from well-known defects.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Turtle Beach Earforce X11 for my Xbox 360. I love it, personally.


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> yeah you really need those $300 astro/trittons to play zombies....
> 
> what's the point of getting an expensive headset? for that extra .4 k/d?



Lol, who the fuck cares about k/d?
I'm talking about competitive play.


----------



## EJ (Dec 27, 2010)

K/D is basically how well you play in COD...


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 27, 2010)

I was taking the piss. It means nothing. My one account has ~7.0 and my main is like ~1.7

Same player, not negligible play time on both accounts, different stats.


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

Espionage said:


> K/D is basically how well you play in COD...



Lrn2playobjective

You're probably one of those players that sit in the back of the map and camp while your team is losing.


----------



## EJ (Dec 27, 2010)

I mean, I do...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 27, 2010)

Not in BO. In BO you have to camp to get a good K/D ratio (aside from 2 or 3 levels). That's why the MP gets boring fast. Retards camping at corners, windows, dumpsters and what not. I played WaW, CODMW1&2, but the many camping spots in BO is just stupid. It encourages people to camp. I hate getting randomly killed by a bitch I missed cause he was camping at a corner I didn't care to look at, cause I was killing 2 other guys. That's also why getting an 11 killstreak is hard in this game. I always get killed at around 8, 9.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry I'm still not home to play zombies. 

Tomorrow night I will make my return to the battlefield.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 27, 2010)

Also that one contract 1100 xp for getting 10 kills without dying... yeah it requires a gun. Got 14 killstreak (9 with weapon, 5 with napalm/attack halo) without completing the contract.

I raged a bit.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 27, 2010)

Espionage said:


> K/D is basically how well you play in COD...



Wrong

Unless you play TDM exclusively


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2010)

Newton said:


> I was afraid that you guys would be getting bored while I was tracking



Nah it was fine but it's so different when none of us have our mics on. We should let everyone track once or twice whenever so everyone can get points\cash lol.


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah I was thinking that too, but didn't know if Id and your friend could do it

that's why I kept bringing all of the zombies for you guys to massacre


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Wrong
> 
> Unless you play TDM exclusively



I rarely play objective based games because it seems like all people are in it for at the kills. I hate it. I usually just play TDM. My K/D is positive, but it's really not that important. in MW2 mine was like 0.96. I didn't give a darn.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 27, 2010)

You only need 3 objective players

2 Slayers

And 1 Support

And that's the key to victory


----------



## EJ (Dec 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Wrong
> 
> Unless you play TDM exclusively



I play that shit exclusively.


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

In MLG variant settings, you only have four people per team. So it's usually one objective, one slayer and two support.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 27, 2010)

1 objective player is too few. It would take too long to cap a flag.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 27, 2010)

Espionage said:


> I play that shit exclusively.



Fucking boring man.

Search, demo, and domination are where it's at.


----------



## Naked (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol, you obviously don't know the slayer's role or you obviously never have played MLG so I guess I have to explain it to you.. Slayers' main objective is to kill as many people as he can so the objective player has an easier time. The support players protect the objective player when he tries to run the flag back.


----------



## EJ (Dec 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Search, demo, and domination are where it's at.



I'll give those a try when I get more familiar with the game.


----------



## Id (Dec 28, 2010)

got my mic to work.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, you obviously don't know the slayer's role or you obviously never have played MLG so I guess I have to explain it to you.. Slayers' main objective is to kill as many people as he can so the objective player has an easier time. The support players protect the objective player when he tries to run the flag back.



Wrong gametype

I'm thinking MLG domination, not capture the flag.

With set spawns for cap the flag, I guess slayers have a more prominent role.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 28, 2010)

I quite like Sharp Shooter and Gun Game, also. Be sure to check those out Espionage.


----------



## EJ (Dec 28, 2010)

^ One in a chamber is good as well.

Except that a lot of times in the middle of the game, people start to camp to keep themselves from being killed off.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

Newton said:


> yeah I was thinking that too, but didn't know if Id and your friend could do it
> 
> that's why I kept bringing all of the zombies for you guys to massacre



True enough, I think I'm going to stop using Mustang & Salle as much, it can be too suicidal at times and other times the zombies don't seem to get hit by it and walk through like champions.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not a real big fan of One in the Chamber. Mostly because I suck with handguns unless I can have multiple shots and the reason you mentioned, mid-match campers trying to survive.


----------



## EJ (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah, I agree.

.. how did you enjoy the campaign Panic?


----------



## Xerces (Dec 28, 2010)

Finally got my KD over 6.00


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2010)

Xerces said:


> Finally got my KD over 6.00



And not a single fuck was given that day


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 28, 2010)

Espionage said:


> yeah, I agree.
> 
> .. how did you enjoy the campaign Panic?



Honestly, I haven't even finished it. I'm at the mission where you gotta blow shit up with the boat from the river.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, I got the PC version yesterday, and frankly, I'm amazed by how much I've been enjoying it. The story doesn't require significant solvent sniffing to seem rational and multiplayer seems rather balanced.

Overall, pretty good first impressions, Treyarch.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Fucking boring man.
> 
> Search, demo, and domination are where it's at.


I don't know how it is on the x360, but all people do on the ps3 is respawn camp and go for the kills. Spawn trapping on Havana and Firing range is so fucked up.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know how it is on the x360, but all people do on the ps3 is respawn camp and go for the kills. Spawn trapping on Havana and Firing range is so fucked up.



Sounds like demo alright


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

Round 27 on Five with ID. 

Matt, step up your game, were all getting higher scores than you.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2010)

Got 2 triple kills back-to-back on Jungle

blew up one of those red oil barrels, and did a NBA-tier grenade toss onto the cliff


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 28, 2010)

Jungle is garbage. How the hell does anyone do well on that map?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> How long did take you to come up with that excuse?
> I had two threesomes during christmas. Fuck Black Ops.


It's actually what happened.  I still suck at Zombie mode and still do not like it very much, though.


Nae'blis said:


> ^If only that wasn't a normal occurrence.
> 
> Dave is as craven as the PS3 players.
> 
> Also Dheano lol, don't make us hate you out of spite and jelly.



I'd say something differently, but I realize you're an expert on all things craven.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 28, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Best Christmas ever?


Its going to be very hard to top it. I also got Lego.


Nae'blis said:


> Also Dheano lol, don't make us hate you out of spite and jelly.


Stop buying contracts in COD and buy some women.





narutosushi said:


> Were they hot?


The first one was ok, her face was a bit meh but she had nice boobies. The second one was hot, her ass was just DANM.





Espionage said:


> K/D is basically how well you play in COD...


K/D ratio basically shows how much of a bitch you are at the game, as said before, you sit on a corner camping like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on objective games. K/D it meaningless.





Hangat?r said:


> It's actually what happened.  I still suck at Zombie mode and still do not like it very much, though.


Stop lying to yourself. Zombies4Life.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2010)

Get online, bitchass.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know how it is on the x360, but all people do on the ps3 is respawn camp and go for the kills. Spawn trapping on Havana and Firing range is so fucked up.



Don't deny it, you know you would go and spawn kill people on Demolition . Thats what usually happens in every lobby with the dominating team.

Usually if its 2 rounds of demo then i average out to 30-40 kills, if its 3 rounds then 40-60 kills

I still dont care about my K/D to be honest, but I do like to go at least positive in all my matches. Attack dogs are my favorite killstreak. So far I've only gotten 25


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Round 27 on Five with ID.
> 
> Matt, step up your game, were all getting higher scores than you.



How did this happen?


----------



## EJ (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol,

people are saying this is the worst COD ever, because they took quick scoping off.


----------



## Id (Dec 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> How did this happen?



We are getting the sweet silence down to a sweet level. 


Aiming to get to lvl 30 by the end of the year.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2010)

Lvl 30?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

Some friends of mine got to level 35 and then the dude that was hosting internet connection failed and it didn't even save their score lol. Dude has been complaining on facebook for 2 days about that haha


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lvl 30?



he means level 30 on zombies 



Haohmaru said:


> Some friends of mine got to level 35 and then the dude that was hosting internet connection failed and it didn't even save they're score lol. Dude has been complaining on facebook for 2 days about that haha



We could easily get to levels like 40+ using certain strategies, but they're boring and everyone uses them, so we try to get far using our own tactics


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

I was wondering why that friend of mine got to a higher level than you guys. I remember you guys being pretty good at mw2.

So what is this tactic you're speaking of? Kill all zombies with just headshots?


----------



## Jeefus (Dec 28, 2010)

what strategy do y'all use for zombies??


----------



## Augors (Dec 28, 2010)

I got Black ops on sunday with all the christmas sales going on. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Story was alright, but it was a bit random since it had a different personality disorder going on in the middle.




Multiplayer is pretty good. The only thing I have a problem with is the spawns

The spawn system seems really bad placing a person in a safe place where they can respawn without getting shot with in one step. I have playing for two days and the spawns that I get are just plain ridiculous. Like example; I got killed in a good gun fight, spawn next to three other people got killed, then again, respawn next to two people got killed over and over again. I don't know seems broken atm. 

Add GT: Augors


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Don't deny it, you know you would go and spawn kill people on Demolition . Thats what usually happens in every lobby with the dominating team.
> 
> Usually if its 2 rounds of demo then i average out to 30-40 kills, if its 3 rounds then 40-60 kills
> 
> I still dont care about my K/D to be honest, but I do like to go at least positive in all my matches. Attack dogs are my favorite killstreak. So far I've only gotten 25


Haha you know it. But I usually don't do it if our team don't have the bomb. If we have the bomb and if we're on a level that's respawn camp friendly. I'll definitely do it. Firing range is perfect for respawn trapping. If I'm on a roll, I'll get to 70-80 kills easily. Gunship, chopper gunner ftw.


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2010)

The kids i usually get paired with actually go for the objective, so all i has to do is keep everyone off their back


----------



## Id (Dec 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> How did this happen?



Lots of running, and monkeys. 


Fuck You! pentagon thief. Fuck You very Much!


----------



## Agitation (Dec 28, 2010)

Finally sold this shit. :ho


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2010)

You broke our hearts


----------



## Agitation (Dec 28, 2010)

Go back to black ops jew.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 28, 2010)

Framerate messed up so much in a match of mine today....screwed over both teams.

Just a quick question to everybody on here. Does COD bring out the worst in you as a person? 
It does for me, I usually never yell at anything until I play COD


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Newton said:


> We could easily get to levels like 40+ using certain strategies, but they're boring and everyone uses them, so we try to get far using our own tactics


 
Yeah, I die on purpose because I get bored after a while.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Framerate messed up so much in a match of mine today....screwed over both teams.
> 
> Just a quick question to everybody on here. Does COD bring out the worst in you as a person?
> It does for me, I usually never yell at anything until I play COD


^Haha I knew it wasn't just me. This games gets me fucking pissed sometimes. Retarded campers and annoying matchmaking. Also, my connection is pretty good. Yet when I watch killcams, I notice I'm the one shooting last in a gunfight. And that while I thought I shot first.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

Newton said:


> We could easily get to levels like 40+ using certain strategies, but they're boring and everyone uses them, so we try to get far using our own tactics



Pretty much, if Solo counted towards the leaderboards then I'd easily push it into the 70's, I'd would just be bored out of my fucking mind running around the stage all day.



Naked Snacks! said:


> Yeah, I die on purpose because I get bored after a while.



Nah you just suck and can't clutch anything out. 

ID on the other hand showed yesterday on Five he can be clutch.


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Nah seriously. Everytime I'm the last guy alive and I'm kiting, you guys always tell me to die already.

Pssh, if you want me to clutch I'll clutch.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Nah seriously. Everytime I'm the last guy alive and I'm kiting, you guys always tell me to die already.
> 
> Pssh, if you want me to clutch I'll clutch.



It's cause we all know your going to die. We basically take bets on your survival and everyone bets against you. 

You cannon clutch, you've never proven it. 

I've done it, Brandon has done it, ID has done it, Crix has done it, Spike has done it, and Fire has done it.


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, yes I have clutched.

If you do not remember the Shi No Numa game we played? 

Thanks to me, we got to round 25.

I've also clutched on Kino once.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yes, yes I have clutched.
> 
> If you do not remember the Shi No Numa game we played?
> 
> ...



I don't recall Kino and on Shi No Numa it was me and Brandon doing the hard job of kiting/tracking inside the building where there are more places to get trapped and dealing with a good amount of zombies in our runs.


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Some memory you've got there.

I also offered to switch places with you on Shi no Numa, but you said no.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

That was because of the path I was running was beneficial to ammo for me. I was using purely the Thompson, RPK was always out of ammo far too quick, so I kept running and refilling ammo.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2010)

The double CZ's are pretty good with steady aim


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2010)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), left me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 28, 2010)

I freaking love the:

Any Dual wields
all perks when I use it
the GLS
Subs
Assaults

The snipers are garbage


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2010)

What about the LMG?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> What about the LMG?



never tried them yet


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2010)

Why is it that every time I buy the Attack Dog contract, I never get them

But as soon as it expires, the very next game, I get them


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Just camp in a corner with Ghost and a Silencer. That's what all the skilled players do, right?


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Just camp in a corner with Ghost and a Silencer. That's what all the skilled players do, right?



That's what I did all three times


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2010)

I can get a good 7 killstreak just running around with the spectre. Shits lulzy


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

We playing tonight or nah?


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll get on if you guys need my awesome clutch powers.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Why is it that every time I buy the Attack Dog contract, I never get them
> 
> But as soon as it expires, the very next game, I get them


Play demolition Firing Range. Definitely the easiest map to get good killstreaks imo. I got 2 Gunships in one round. I couldn't use my chopper gunner, cause the time ran out. What killstreaks do you guys use? I'm using 2 setups. Counterspyplane/Napalmstrike, Carepackage/attack helicopter when I don't feel like going for killstreaks and Napalm Strike/Blackbird, choppergunner/Gunship. This purely for the kills. Napalmstrike/choppergunner/gunship in Nuketown is like ww3 

You zombies need to start MP again. It's so boring in my own.. Even Fire is absent most the time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm ready to go. 

After I finish installing something...

We could Brawl later too.


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm ready to go.
> 
> After I finish installing something...
> 
> We could Brawl later too.



And Crix got a Wii so he'll see the lag I'm talking aboot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> And Crix got a Wii so he'll see the lag I'm talking aboot.



Is Crix coming back on?

Either way me and Brandon are on right now.


----------



## Naked (Dec 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Is Crix coming back on?
> 
> Either way me and Brandon are on right now.



My dad's watching an American Football game on my TV so I'll get on after that.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 28, 2010)

mortar team or whatever it's called is garbage. 





Gecka said:


> Why is it that every time I buy the Attack Dog contract, I never get them
> 
> But as soon as it expires, the very next game, I get them


ja I bought the top score in domination contract and it expired yesterday or something. this morning I got top score in the first game I played


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Play demolition Firing Range. Definitely the easiest map to get good killstreaks imo. I got 2 Gunships in one round. I couldn't use my chopper gunner, cause the time ran out. What killstreaks do you guys use? I'm using 2 setups. Counterspyplane/Napalmstrike, Carepackage/attack helicopter when I don't feel like going for killstreaks and Napalm Strike/Blackbird, choppergunner/Gunship. This purely for the kills. Napalmstrike/choppergunner/gunship in Nuketown is like ww3
> 
> You zombies need to start MP again. It's so boring in my own.. Even Fire is absent most the time.



Counter Spy Plane or Sam Turret, Napalm, blackbird is my preferred setup

Napalm is probably the best killstreak for objective games, mortar is alright, but I've sometimes gotten NO kills when I've gotten it(legitimately).


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> mortar team or whatever it's called is garbage.



quite exhilarating when you get a kill with it, haha.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 28, 2010)

I was watching a video on YouTube of someone taking out a chopper with a mortar strike. Shit was cash.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

Need +1 for zombies, anyone?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Need +1 for zombies, anyone?



You're on PS3, right?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

Panic said:


> You're on PS3, right?



Yeah, you have PS3? 

*Can't remember*


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2010)

I wont have enough time to run zombies, so if you guys are brawling message me

I might be off by the time you guys are ready though


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, you have PS3?
> 
> *Can't remember*



I have a PS3, but I only use it for Blu-ray, Netflix, and exclusives (Uncharted, LittleBigPlanet, Gran Turismo, etc.) I play CoD on Xbox.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

Panic said:


> I have a PS3, but I only use it for Blu-ray, Netflix, and exclusives (Uncharted, LittleBigPlanet, Gran Turismo, etc.) I play CoD on Xbox.



Oh, so you don't have Black Ops for PS3 then.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh, so you don't have Black Ops for PS3 then.



Nah, just Medal of Honor, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, and Uncharted 2: Among Thieves right now. MoH and Uncharted 2 came with the PS3 (just got it). I would have MoH for Xbox otherwise. I was thinking of getting MW2 for PS3, but shit is still $60.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2010)

That's retarded MW2 is still 60 bucks.

Crix get the hell on Brawl.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Buy it used.


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw  the  new assassins creed for $50 bucks


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 29, 2010)

Even used I think it's like $45 or $50. Seems a lot of money for something I've already beat the hell out of on Xbox.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

See if any of your friends will sell it for you less.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

black ops was selling for $40 + $10 free gift voucher a few weeks back while MW2 was still $59 lol

I guess they think what they lose on retail will be made up on DLC. Didn't treyarch say they would have more than just two DLC packages?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> See if any of your friends will sell it for you less.



I have no friends with PS3. I guess I could check on eBay or Craig's List or something.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> black ops was selling for $40 + $10 free gift voucher a few weeks back while MW2 was still $59 lol
> 
> I guess they think what they lose on retail will be made up on DLC. Didn't treyarch say they would have more than just two DLC packages?



I think so, the thing IW don't have is community support, although BO came out broken, they patch it regularly...

Care about players = win.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 29, 2010)

Even with all of their community support, their games are just not as much fun to play. If there was no Zombie mode, a lot of the PS3 players in here would've stopped playing Black Ops already. It's WaW all over again.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I think so, the thing IW don't have is community support, although BO came out broken, they patch it regularly...
> 
> Care about players = win.



Lol. The reason IW wasn't on top of things right away was because of the whole debacle with Activision and their a lot of their leads leaving.

Don't forget, Treyarch never fixed the MP40 in W@W so you can't say they've been on top of everything.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol. The reason IW wasn't on top of things right away was because of the whole debacle with Activision and their a lot of their leads leaving.
> 
> Don't forget, Treyarch never fixed the MP40 in W@W so you can't say they've been on top of everything.


How many patches did come out for MW2? Not many, but it didn't take them long to fix host and connection problems. I'm not saying they weren't there, but BO problems makes it unplayable. How they haven't been able to fix the online problems is still beyond me.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> How many patches did come out for MW2? Not many, but it didn't take them long to fix host and connection problems. I'm not saying they weren't there, but BO problems makes it unplayable. How they haven't been able to fix the online problems is still beyond me.



It's because they don't care about us PS3 players. My cousin has the game on the Xbox360 and everything seems fine except the game is still boring as hell.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's because they don't care about us PS3 players. My cousin has the game on the Xbox360 and everything seems fine except the game is still boring as hell.


Yeah, but what's really wrong with this game is the weird detection system and campfriendly levels. Even if they fixed the host problems, you'd still have a meh game.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but what's really wrong with this game is the weird detection system and campfriendly levels. Even if they fixed the host problems, you'd still have a meh game.


Which is why I still say InfinityWard was a better game developer than Treyarch will ever be.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

Lawl. Cause MW2 had no camping, no siree.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't say that, but camping is more annoying in Black Ops than it was in MW2 because of the lack of Stopping Power to deter everyone from using Ghost all the time.

And MW2 multiplayer was more fun to play than Black Ops multiplayer. 
Plus, Call of Duty 2 and 4 were the best in the series.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

Lawl no. Camping was way more annoying in MW2, especially because of the map-size. Stopping Power is also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) perk. In MW1 it was a neccesity due to Juggernubs, but in Mw2 no such problem arose.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lawl no. Camping was way more annoying in MW2, especially because of the map-size. *Stopping Power is also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) perk. *In MW1 it was a neccesity due to Juggernubs, but in Mw2 no such problem arose.



Camping in a corner with Ghost is worse.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

No, not really. Given the weapon-damage in MW2, SP is made of faggotry and fail. 

If you keep getting killed by campers, it's you who has to change something. Plus Ghost gets cancelled out by Blackbird.

*ED!*t: Lawl, just went 23-8 with a barebones MAC-11.


----------



## Newton (Dec 29, 2010)

In mw2, camping definitely was an issue, but it was mainly people holing up in some building with claymores and tubing/sniping out of windows or whatever

if you just avoided the area, and not keep running back and getting killed, it wasn't that annoying, especially given the size of the maps

but in Black Ops, you find way more people just crouching in some niche waiting for someone to pass, then kill them, and move to the next corner

with smaller stages, and the new spawning, its way more irritating

different play styles means campers would be harder/easier to deal with for different people, so arguing about it makes little sense

I would usually deal with campers by rushing or sniping, both of which are moot in Black Ops, which is probably why i find it more irritating in that than in mw2


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> No, not really. Given the weapon-damage in MW2, SP is made of faggotry and fail.
> 
> If you keep getting killed by campers, it's you who has to change something. Plus Ghost gets cancelled out by Blackbird.
> 
> *ED!*t: Lawl, just went 23-8 with a barebones MAC-11.


Well, at least most of the weapons killed at the same rate.
MP40 was better than everything in W@W.

And it's not like I have the Blackbird up the whole match. You have to get lucky and not run into a camper to build up those first 8 kills.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

UMP                      .

I rarely run into true campers in BO. And luck has nothing to do with it, getting 8 kills is relatively easy.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> UMP                      .
> 
> I rarely run into true campers in BO. And luck has nothing to do with it, getting 8 kills is relatively easy.



You're forgetting about the assault rifles in MW2.

If you've played W@W, you'd know the UMP is nothing compared to the MP40.
You could hip fire and kill someone across the map.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

UMP was the MP40 of MW2, there's no argueing that. Highest minimum damage, excluding snipers and LMG's.

UMP > AR's, though. Silenced UMP was OP as hell.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

How about them assault rifles in MW2? You could fully auto the ACR and it wouldn't have any kick.

Everything in W@W sucked ass besides the MP40. Over half of the lobby would use it.

In MW2, at least you'd see a variety of assault rifles along with the UMP and the occasional sniper.


----------



## EJ (Dec 29, 2010)

^ It seemed like a lot of the guns in MW2 shot the same..


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree that BO has some absurd campers but I usually go after them with my hacker pro class.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 29, 2010)

The MP40 combined with Juggernaut was more overpowered than the UMP45 could ever be. The MP40 had no competition, while the UMP45 had to contend with a lot of equally powerful assault rifles.The only comparison is that they're the best SMGs in their particular game.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

True enough. WaW was an arse-gravy caliber game, anyway.

I wish I had a PVR, just had the most beastly game on Firing Range with the MAC11. Everyone on my friendslist check it out on my file share.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

^ emptying an entire clip into a dead body  l337 skillz

nah it was good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh COD2 how I love you. pek


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> And it's not like I have the Blackbird up the whole match. You have to get lucky and not run into a camper to build up those first 8 kills.


There aren't as many campers in BO as Mw2.


Newton said:


> In mw2, camping definitely was an issue, but it was mainly people holing up in some building with claymores and tubing/sniping out of windows or whatever
> 
> if you just avoided the area, and not keep running back and getting killed, it wasn't that annoying, especially given the size of the maps
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I don't have that problem really. It's like that in mw2. Maybe it's cause mw2 was like a six sense to you or something.


Hangatýr said:


> UMP                      .
> 
> I rarely run into true campers in BO. And luck has nothing to do with it, getting 8 kills is relatively easy.



Agreed.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ emptying an entire clip into a dead body  l337 skillz
> 
> nah it was good.



Hey, he was looking at me sideways.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> There aren't as many campers in BO as Mw2.


Yeah, but you could easily find the campers with a UAV. 

In Black Ops everyone has Ghost.

I was already finished this conversation btw.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

Lawl no. Campers in MW2 had Cold-blooded/Ninja/Silencer, stop looking at MW2 with nostalgia-tinted shades.


I'm running UAV/Counter-UAV/Blackbird now. And I shoot down air-streaks. Am I a team player or what?


----------



## Newton (Dec 29, 2010)

zombies tonight?


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah Ghost is over used but then again I can't talk cause I use it


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lawl no. Campers in MW2 had Cold-blooded/Ninja/Silencer, stop looking at MW2 with nostalgia-tinted shades.
> 
> 
> I'm running UAV/Counter-UAV/Blackbird now. And I shoot down air-streaks. Am I a team player or what?



People like you taking down my UAV Jammers after i worked so little to get them


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

MW2 has it's problems, but I will admit it was far more fun than Black Ops is. Like Undercover said, majority of Team NF wouldn't even be playing Black Ops still if it wasn't for zombie mode. Black Ops is a fine game but I just expected more, and like I've said time and time again COD2 still ranks as the best of the series for me still.

Easily had the most fun playing COD2.

----

Yeah Crix.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lawl no. Campers in MW2 had Cold-blooded/Ninja/Silencer, stop looking at MW2 with nostalgia-tinted shades.
> 
> 
> I'm running UAV/Counter-UAV/Blackbird now. And I shoot down air-streaks. Am I a team player or what?



Well here's where your argument is flawed. You were complaining that everyone used Stopping Power in MW2. 

More people used Stopping Power than Cold-blooded in MW2. Therefore, it was easier to find most of the campers.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Well here's where your argument is flawed. You were complaining with everyone using Stopping Power in MW2.
> 
> More people used Stopping Power than Cold-blooded in MW2. Therefore, it was easier to find most of the campers.



I was complaining about stopping power, I never claimed everyone used it. Strawman.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 29, 2010)

God, I hate stopping power.


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

Glad they took that shit out. Kind of evened the playing field a bit.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I was complaining about stopping power, I never claimed everyone used it. Strawman.



Alright, so why complain _if_ it wasn't prevalent like ghost is?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

It _was_ prevalent. I argued that _Campers_ didn't use it, instead using Cold-blooded Pro and Ninja Pro.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> It _was_ prevalent. I argued that _Campers_ didn't use it, instead using Cold-blooded Pro and Ninja Pro.


I'd have to disagree with that, but even so, if you had stopping power you could take the camper out quicker than he could kill you in MW2.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 29, 2010)

In MW2 you hardly ever find people with silencers/coldblooded/ninja (outside S&D and Hardcore) cause you do very little damage. That's why even when you came across them you could easily kill them with your regular class or sp whatever you had. I do agree that the UMP silenced was way overpowered. I still stayed true to my SCAR-H though 

Also people saying the camping was the same. It wasn't. I played the ps3 version for a very long time. Sure in the beginning (first 2 months or so) you came across them bitchy campers. But after people learned the maps it wasn't much of an issue. Where as in BO you find at least up to 3 players in a team that freaking corner/window/building camp. And now they have help making camping easier with that mini radar equipment and campfriendly maps. 
Firing range is becoming my favorite map. Especially with Demolition. You can get a lot of kills there if you work together and going for the objective at the same time. 

BTW lagging while in chopper gunner/gunship is so annoying. Both my cg, gs got shot down, cause I couldn't even aim properly. Yet the opponent could still should me down..


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

Yea, now everyone whores the silencers 

Especially on the Galil. Dat fucking gun.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'd have to disagree with that, but even so, if you had stopping power you could take the camper out quicker than he could kill you in MW2.


Can't kill someone you can't detect.


Eki said:


> Yea, now everyone whores the silencers
> 
> Especially on the Galil. Dat fucking gun.



Galil demands Warlord.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Can't kill someone you can't detect.



10 sensitivity + dropshot.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 29, 2010)

^Lol you crazy. 5 sensitivity FTW  Still you wouldn't get killed by that same person more than once. At least when I knew there was a silenced guy around I would look around like crazy.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> 10 sensitivity + dropshot.


Again, can't do that if you're caught off-guard.


Haohmaru said:


> ^Lol you crazy. 5 sensitivity FTW  Still you wouldn't get killed by that same person more than once. At least when I knew there was a silenced guy around I would look around like crazy.



Lol, 5? I use 8, personally.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 29, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Lol you crazy. 5 sensitivity FTW  Still you wouldn't get killed by that same person more than once. At least when I knew there was a silenced guy around I would look around like crazy.



That's not high enough for me. I use seven right now. Once I get use to it I'll move it up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

Hah scrubs, default settings is where it's at and it's how men play.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Again, can't do that if you're caught off-guard.



Depends on how good the camper is at aiming.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

It's easy enough if your prey doesn't know you're there. All day.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 29, 2010)

You           guys.

Anyways, Who's down for some TDM?


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

Fucking default users and their upper hand on knifing. 

I use slight of hand with the galil for some odd reason


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's easy enough if your prey doesn't know you're there. All day.



You can hear the guy shooting. That's enough for me to know to turn around.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

Lolsure            .


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

So when are we playing?


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> You           guys.
> 
> Anyways, Who's down for some TDM?


I've been waiting since your first post one hour ago.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> So when are we playing?



I'm already on playing B-Spec waiting for you guys.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 29, 2010)

Shit would be funny if Silencers cost 20,000 points

Where would the ninja ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) be then


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I've been waiting since your first post one hour ago.



My bad Seth. I'ma go to Gamestop to buy it for my brother then I'll be on.


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

I wish some of the perks and equipment were to cost more. Everything is too low priced IMO.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

I see Team NF people lurking, post if you want to play now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

Galil w/ suppressor is boss tier.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Shit would be funny if Silencers cost 20,000 points
> 
> Where would the ninja ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) be then



Hoorah           .


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 29, 2010)

The Enfield and Spectre is where it's at.


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

Enfield, fuck yeah.


----------



## Newton (Dec 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I see Team NF people lurking, post if you want to play now.



20-25 mins i'll be on


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, it took awhile but I just got it. It's pretty good so far, any recommendations for what I should start out with?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

Enfield is ass. MAC-11 and M14 are boss.

^Sleight of Hand and Hacker.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll be on, if you guys need an extra. I'll just be playing mercenary.


----------



## Jeefus (Dec 29, 2010)

I am liking the carbine....kick back to WWII


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

What attachment do you use? For me the Grip is boss.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 29, 2010)

Enfield is good for a little while

but there is no incentive to use it once you get the famas


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2010)

M14 > Enfield and Famas


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

galil uber alles


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 29, 2010)

Good game of zombie guys.

Got armed to the teeth at some point, and has to save Matt's ass so many times.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Pssh, I had the worst weapons. 

I had the second most revives anyway and I was AFK at the end.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep good games, and you were definitely Matt's savior.

Sorry we all weren't around when round 27 started lol, we fucked things up. We probably could of made it past round 27.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 29, 2010)

So what happened when I was eating?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

The zombie bleed out cause we took too long and only fire was there so we got raped.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 29, 2010)

lol              .


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 29, 2010)

I got to level 9 on Zombies last night with strangers. I made it to 38 once in WaW with a couple of friends.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

Brandon, Matt let me know when you guys wanna play...either zombies or Brawl.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll get on whenever.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'll get on whenever.



*Looks at the time*

I don't know where the one they call Brandon is at, so now is a good as time as any.


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

Got a new controller, and its black. 

All my other ones were starting to break, Can't sprint, Can't talk through mic. 


Saved 5 bucks too


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Change in plans - my brother's using Black Ops.

I'll get on when he's done if you guys are still on.

I can play Brawl though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Change in plans - my brother's using Black Ops.
> 
> I'll get on when he's done if you guys are still on.
> 
> I can play Brawl though.



If we play Brawl right now it would be just us 2, Crix is playing with his people and Brandon is unknown.

We could face randoms as a team if you want lol.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> Got a new controller, and its black.
> 
> All my other ones were starting to break, Can't sprint, Can't talk through mic.
> 
> ...



I just got my PS3, so my controller is fine, but we have a few controllers at my job on clearance for $40. Silver ones and blue ones. I would prefer black over anything, but the blue is kinda cool.


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If we play Brawl right now it would be just us 2, Crix is playing with his people and Brandon is unknown.
> 
> We could face randoms as a team if you want lol.


I don't know... You might hold me back, but I'll play if you want.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I have a feeling Crix won't play with us tonight and Brandon is off doing....something. So get on PSN and we'll set this shit up.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

playstation controller is shit. it's the only reason I don't buy a PS3


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

Panic said:


> I just got my PS3, so my controller is fine, but we have a few controllers at my job on clearance for $40. Silver ones and blue ones. I would prefer black over anything, but the blue is kinda cool.



Where you work?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> playstation controller is shit. it's the only reason I don't buy a PS3



Durability wise it's shit, but it's fine for the most part.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

It's weaker than the sega genesis controller. I pretty much prefer every other controller of any console ever made over the playstation. those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in japan need to change that shit ASAP.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> Where you work?



Walmart.             **


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought mine from target


----------



## Naked (Dec 29, 2010)

I do like the Xbox360 controller better than the PS3's, but I don't think it's the worst controller ever made.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Hah scrubs, default settings is where it's at and it's how men play.


Default. You mean at sensitivy 2? How the hell can you play like that? It's like walking around with a tank in your hand. Everything is so slow, turning, aiming.

Worst controller ever made (durability wise) is definitely the neo geo pad. On the other hand it is the best fighting pad there is


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 29, 2010)

The PS3 controller is better for fighting games and other genres that require use of the d-pad.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

the other controllers were good for the games on that console. the Nintendo controller is mediocre but sufficient for the games released on it. The PS3 is wholly inadequate.

but that's just me.

^ d-pad on playstation is the best ever?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 29, 2010)

^ No, compared to the Xbox 360's.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't testify to that but the d-pad is shit on the 360. Anyway as I said, I would have a PS3 by now if not for the controller.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I do like the Xbox360 controller better than the PS3's, but I don't think it's the worst controller ever made.



I personally hated the Gamcube's controller. But that's just me


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

I was always a playstation fanboy when i was a kid. But when i played Halo : CE, my life was forever changed... and so forth a beast was born.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> I was always a playstation fanboy when i was a kid. But when i played Halo : CE, my life was forever changed... and so forth a beast was born.


The sexbox has the red ring of death that makes a lot of people break dem xboxs so....O_O


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

RROD is so three years ago


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 29, 2010)

I've basically been able to adapt to every controller in the past besides N64, GameCube, and Wii. All Nintendo.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2010)

N64 controller was awkward but I wasn't expected to play FPS on that so it wasn't really a problem.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2010)

some arcade games had controllers looking like dildos. Glad I didn't play them for the past 10 years


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 29, 2010)

It was very awkward. The middle was too damn long, the Z button was in the middle of goddamn nowhere, and that stick in the middle was flimsy.


----------



## Eki (Dec 30, 2010)

Ive had my current 360 for about 2 years or so now. No problems... except it froze randomly yesterday.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 30, 2010)

my 360 is going to shit


----------



## Eki (Dec 30, 2010)

I think mine is too


----------



## Gecka (Dec 30, 2010)

The disk reader keeps fucking up, and whenever I try to play Read Dead Redemption, it

well it just plain fucks up


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 30, 2010)

it's trying to tell you to stop playing queer games.


----------



## Eki (Dec 30, 2010)

Sometimes when i press the button to open the disk tray, it won't open :/


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 30, 2010)

Devon you just got yours a year ago. Send that shit back under warranty to get it replaced.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 30, 2010)

If we're talking about Xbox 360s, mine does the disc tray shit sometimes, too. Like 1 out of every 15 times I open it if I had to estimate how often.


----------



## Newton (Dec 30, 2010)

the Gamecube controller is the worst for me

SNES is the best

Playstation is better for most things except FPS than the 360 imo, especially fighting games, and I find it more comfortable to hold, the xbox controllers are a bit bulky


----------



## Id (Dec 30, 2010)

The D-Pad on the PS3 is just fine...but I guess that's a question of choice.

Now Dreamcast, and the N64 on the other hand.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 30, 2010)

Just went 41-18 in Headquarters on Firing Range. I think that might be the most kills I've ever gotten in a single match ever on a CoD game. I'm fucking psyched.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> N64 controller was awkward but I wasn't expected to play FPS on that so it wasn't really a problem.



its like they designed a concept controller without holding it to see what it felt like.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The PS3 controller is better for fighting games and other genres that require use of the d-pad.



Moot point, as most fighting game enthusiasts will buy/have an arcade stick, or even a fightpad.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 30, 2010)

I has arcade stick.

Anyways, I think I might delete everyone from my friends list.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Really, you do? xd


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah man, I'm tired of inviting _"friends"_ to games and they instantly go offline even though their money and level magically goes up during that time.

I dont care if you don't want to play or can't play at the moment, just fucking say it like a man. Bitching out by going offline is the major ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) stamp on xbox.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2010)

I meant about your arcade stick.

And dude, I'm always online.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh lol, yeah I have an arcade stick, its quite boss. Can't wait for MK to come out so I can abuse it.

As for xbl, there are about 4 or 5 people that I might leave it on my friends list because they aren't gay, fortunately, even though you are gay, I'll keep you. And that seth girl.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 30, 2010)

I freaking love Zombies. I do it with my rl friends everyday. Our highest round was 56


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 30, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> ^ No, compared to the Xbox 360's.


I don't like the PS pad at all for fighting games. Pressing downleft, downright is so freaking annoying. I rather play on the x360 pad.


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

I got used to the PS3 pad and I use it for games like SSFIV.

I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Because you're a padwarrior.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 30, 2010)

How can I go 44-5 in a game of TDM and still lose to the other team sometimes teammates fucking suck.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow your teammates really sucked then. I mean 44-5 is a really good score for TDM. I didn't know you were still playing man. We should team up. Playing solo is fucked up


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 30, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Wow your teammates really sucked then. I mean 44-5 is a really good score for TDM. I didn't know you were still playing man. We should team up. Playing solo is fucked up



I play at random times when I get free time from work and such but yes we should team up playing solo sucks. Yea raped with the m60 and c275 extended (hardline, soh, hacker). (attack heli to chopper gunner to gunship)


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 30, 2010)

just played against a twelfth prestige guy, 14 days time played , pretty much that whole party was above fifth, I was on a team of green recruits.



Yakuza said:


> As for xbl, there are about 4 or 5 people that I might leave it on my friends list because they aren't gay, fortunately, even though you are gay, I'll keep you. And that seth girl.


----------



## Newton (Dec 30, 2010)

Did you guys play zombies last night?


My friends from the old crew were playing last night so I hopped on with them


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkBT6UnG0Ys&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 30, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Wow your teammates really sucked then. I mean 44-5 is a really good score for TDM. I didn't know you were still playing man. We should team up. Playing solo is fucked up



I'll start inviting you as well, it's getting really boring to play alone.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

I play it if someone actually wanted to play it with me, am terrible at Zombies though =p


----------



## Newton (Dec 30, 2010)

only one way to get better


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Newton said:


> Did you guys play zombies last night?
> 
> 
> My friends from the old crew were playing last night so I hopped on with them


Nah. Since you and Brandon weren't on, Onmi and I played some doubles in Brawl against some of his old mates.

We were wreckin' sauce in the beginning, but then I accidentally kept team killing. 

Then Brandon hopped on later and we played a couple more games and then I left while Brandon and Onmi played Mario Kart.


----------



## Newton (Dec 30, 2010)

Let's run that xmen game tonight or some shit


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 30, 2010)

So my neighbor wants to share his zombie maps from his hardened edition to me how is it done?


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Newton said:


> Let's run that xmen game tonight or some shit



Mind gamesharing?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Nah. Since you and Brandon weren't on, Onmi and I played some doubles in Brawl against some of his old mates.
> 
> We were wreckin' sauce in the beginning, but then I accidentally kept team killing.
> 
> Then Brandon hopped on later and we played a couple more games and then I left while Brandon and Onmi played Mario Kart.



It surprised me at first, me and Matt were working really well together and raping. Then Matt started hitting me with Falcon Punches and smash attacks lol and all hell broke loose.

Also those guys have been playing Brawl day and night since it came out, so I thought it was pretty good we put up a decent fight considering neither of us play it at all.

They're one hit gamers, even if they are friends of mine. 

----

Yeah me and Brandon played Mario Kart, we did 8 races or so, I won 7.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 30, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> M14 > Enfield and Famas



Devon got me into using single fires and I'd have to agree.

I use the M14 til I get the Fal again.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 30, 2010)

Is the FAMAS worth getting in this game?


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 30, 2010)

Everyone uses it. That and the Galil.


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Everyone uses it. That and the Galil.



And the AK-74u.

---

I thought Onmi forgot his password?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Devon got me into using single fires and I'd have to agree.
> 
> I use the M14 til I get the Fal again.



I like the M14 more, aesthetically.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> And the AK-74u.


Yeah, that gun too. God, I hate that gun.


Hangat?r said:


> I like the M14 more, aesthetically.



Hmm, do you feel it's that much better? I use grip with slight of hand, Ghost, hacker or ninja all pro.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2010)

It              is.

Also, fuck Ninja.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 30, 2010)

What perks do you suggest?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Scav/SoH/Hacker.


----------



## Jeefus (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a useless post, but....

I just realized that one of the side arms is a CZ75

My brother carries a CZ75 everywhere he goes (hand gun permit and police officer), and I LOVE the thing, though I personally carry(permit) a Springfield 9mm, which is made by CZ

Beautiful guns.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 30, 2010)

Ak74u is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) weapon.

everyone uses it, and they sit a corner like the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) they are.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 30, 2010)

Whoever told me earlier, that the AK47u is the most used gun, was absolutely correct. I haven't gotten killed with anything else in awhile. =/

edit: lol this^


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 30, 2010)

We playing tonight?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Whoever told me earlier, that the AK47u is the most used gun, was absolutely correct. I haven't gotten killed with anything else in awhile. =/
> 
> edit: lol this^



Use it with Grip and Silencer via Warlord


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> We playing tonight?



Yer                           .


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 30, 2010)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Use it with Grip and Silencer via Warlord


Silencer makes the gun weak. Use hardline/counterspyplane instead for carnage.


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Silencer makes the gun weak. Use hardline/counterspyplane instead for carnage.



Actually, it only makes the damage lower at a closer distance than usual.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 30, 2010)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Use it with Grip and Silencer via Warlord



Grip and Rapid Fire is a better Warlord combination for the AK74u.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 30, 2010)

Rapid Fire on the AK74u is a beast


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Actually, it only makes the damage lower at a closer distance than usual.


I don't know the specifics, but what I've experienced is that it's harder for me to kill people with the silencer then without. So I said fuck it. counter-spyplane is lovely. Especially with demolition. I see their spawn, but they don't see me


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 30, 2010)

Matt, get online.

Brandon playing Pokemon and get on.


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know the specifics, but what I've experienced is that it's harder for me to kill people with the silencer then without. So I said fuck it. counter-spyplane is lovely. Especially with demolition. I see their spawn, but they don't see me



I don't know whether you'd care or not, but Den Kirson has most of the stats on the game.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

I wanna get better at Zombies, but I want people to play it with me. :33
Anyone interested?


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

INamineI said:


> I wanna get better at Zombies, but I want people to play it with me. :33
> Anyone interested?



Depends. Which console are you on?



Violent-nin said:


> Matt, get online.
> 
> Brandon playing Pokemon and get on.



My brother's being a tool and isn't letting me play right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 30, 2010)

Well when can you get on then?


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Well when can you get on then?


When he's done I guess.

I can play Brawl though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 30, 2010)

Get on PSN. Crix is on now, but I dunno if his Brawl issue is fixed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 30, 2010)

thing about ak 74u compared to specter is specter can't have dual mag, among other stuffs ak 74u can have that i'm not interested in.  dual mag gives alot of ammo so it's valuable.


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> thing about ak 74u compared to specter is specter can't have dual mag, among other stuffs ak 74u can have that i'm not interested in.  dual mag gives alot of ammo so it's valuable.



No it doesn't. Dual magazines let you reload faster ever other time.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 30, 2010)

FapperWocky is right, it also adds 50% more ammo when you spawn.


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Not for the RPK.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 30, 2010)

He was talking about the AK74u.


----------



## Newton (Dec 30, 2010)

Matt, remind me to gameshare you mvc2 tomorrow so we can beat you up before mvc3


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> He was talking about the AK74u.



Oh right.



Newton said:


> Matt, remind me to gameshare you mvc2 tomorrow so we can beat you up before mvc3



Why not tonight? Just send me the info before you log off.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh I thought you already gave him it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 30, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I don't know whether you'd care or not, but Den Kirson has most of the stats on the game.


I don't really care about stats to be honest. If a guns feels good in my hands and I make decent amount of kills with it. That's good enough for me. I've never looked at stats for any COD I've played. AK74u, FAMAS, G11, Commando, MPK ftw.
Hardline is fucking awesome in this game. I hardly used it in MW2, cause I couldn't use SP. But here it's the SHIT!!! One ghost perk and the rest is Hardline! btw rolling thunder in firing range = like a nuke. 

Also ps3 players. Stop being so gay for Zombies and start playing MP

Talking about zombies. Anyone wanna share the extra maps with me?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 31, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Depends. Which console are you on



Xbox 360. Just started playing it like a week ago.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 31, 2010)

INamineI said:


> Xbox 360. Just started playing it like a week ago.



What's your GamerTag? BAU3R POW3R is mine. Add me if you want.


----------



## Newton (Dec 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Also ps3 players. Stop being so gay for Zombies and start playing MP



the reason we play zombies so much is because MP is such crap lol

i played a grand total of 3 games today, on the last one, bought CG and GS and had my set up as, attack heli, CG, GS. managed to all get twice, but only got time to call in 1 of each 

no sir, Muso, you need to play more zombies


@Team NF - get Xmen ("The Uncanny Xmen" or whatever, off the PSN) that game is fucking hilarious


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 31, 2010)

But what's so fun about going through the same levels over and over again? I still haven't played zombies even once lol. Next time I'm online be sure to invite me guys. I'll join and see what's the big deal with zombies. Also someone share me the extra zombie maps. I don't want to get kicked when I join you, because I don't have the map. 

I hate people with attack heli's. It takes so long before it go away. It's in the way of my chopper and gunship.


----------



## Eki (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't see how that could NOT get so repetitive.


----------



## Id (Dec 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> But what's so fun about going to the same levels over and over again? I still haven't played zombies even once lol. Next time I'm online be sure to invite me guys. I'll join and see what's the big deal with zombies. Also someone share me the extra zombie maps. I don't want to get kicked when I joined you, because I don't have the map.



I can't describe it...playing Zombies with a good team is addicting. 

MP can suck a fat one.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 31, 2010)

those wings were delicious.


----------



## Eki (Dec 31, 2010)

Wingstop      .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 31, 2010)

is it worth giving up scavenger for hardline?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 31, 2010)

I prefer Hardline, personally. I never have a problem running out of ammo, though. I can never seem to get more than a 5 or 6 killstreak on a good day.


----------



## Soul (Dec 31, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> is it worth giving up scavenger for hardline?



I would say yes, although that depends on your skill.

My max kill-streak has been 9, once, and I always kill people with equipment or  the secondary weapon (Double Python ftw), so I don't need so much ammo.

On the other hand, a friend of mine always uses his Assault Rifle, and he usually gets out of ammo when he kills 5, so he uses scavenger to get more ammo.

It depends on your style.



Haohmaru said:


> I hate people with attack heli's. It takes so long before it go away. It's in the way of my chopper and gunship.



Yeah, a bit annoying.
I rarely have a Chopper, but it seems that, when I get one, someone gets a fucking helicopter.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 31, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Scav/SoH/Hacker.


Do you really need Scav? You must have a hella trigger finger lol.


Nae'blis said:


> Ak74u is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) weapon.
> 
> everyone uses it, and they sit a corner like the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) they are.


Agreed.


Mr. Psychs said:


> Whoever told me earlier, that the AK47u is the most used gun, was absolutely correct. I haven't gotten killed with anything else in awhile. =/
> 
> edit: lol this^



That was me.


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

You don't really need Scavenger, unless you're gonna camp in one spot the whole game.

Just pick up someone else's gun, unless you're only good with the Ak-74u or the FAMAS, but everyone uses them so it'll be easy to find one.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 31, 2010)

I need Scav, cuz my runs usally ae just me shooting and getting kills so I need Scav if I want to do it for the whole game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 31, 2010)

I finally gave in and bought black ops for my 360 since I prefer the 360 controller for shooters.

this better be worth the 60 euro


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I finally gave in and bought black ops for my 360 since I prefer the 360 controller for shooters.
> 
> this better be worth the 60 euro



It's not           .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 31, 2010)

I shall now ragefully insert this game in my 360 then


----------



## Daedus (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome I have been looking for that picture for ages :ho


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 31, 2010)

Newton said:


> Matt, remind me to gameshare you mvc2 tomorrow so we can beat you up before mvc3



I want MvC 2 too.


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I want MvC 2 too.


I called it first.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 31, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Do you really need Scav? You must have a hella trigger finger lol.



Extra launcher ammo + grenades.


----------



## Newton (Dec 31, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I want MvC 2 too.





Naked Snacks! said:


> I called it first.



Shit Matt, I forgot to send it last night, I was tired as hell

Me and Onmi couldn't get it to work, I could play other people fine, but we could never join each others' games

Anyway I'm gonna message you guys the info now, so you sort out who uses it when and message me when you're done


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

Newton said:


> Shit Matt, I forgot to send the shit last night, I was tired as hell
> 
> Me and Onmi couldn't get it to work, I could play other people fine, but we could never join each others' games
> 
> Anyway I'm gonna message you guys the info now, so you sort out who uses it when and message me when you're done



I'm already on the PS3. I'll use it now.  

I'm done with it. You can use it Brandon.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 31, 2010)

Yo Matt do you have the extra maps for zombies? Wanna gameshare?


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yo Matt do you have the extra maps for zombies? Wanna gameshare?



Yeah, I'll send you the info right now, but Brandon has to delete my account off his PS3 for it to work.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 31, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Do you really need Scav? You must have a hella trigger finger lol.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...



running out of ammo then dying in the middle of a killstreak cause ur looking on the ground for guns isn't fun either.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 31, 2010)

_Lego: Call of Duty_ has been confirmed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 31, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yeah, I'll send you the info right now, but Brandon has to delete my account off his PS3 for it to work.



You guys are slow, I deleted Crix's profile off my PS3 the very same day I got it from him.


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You guys are slow, I deleted Crix's profile off my PS3 the very same day I got it from him.


Same here.

Get on so I can body you in MvC2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 31, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Same here.
> 
> Get on so I can body you in MvC2.



I won't be playing today, it's new years eve and all got stuff to do.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 31, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yeah, I'll send you the info right now, but Brandon has to delete my account off his PS3 for it to work.


So has he deleted it already?

5ps3 activated on this account. Can't use


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> So has he deleted it already?
> 
> 5ps3 activated on this account. Can't use



Nope, tell Brandon to delete it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long to delete the profiles. Got family over and didn't see the post. 

I won't be playing much today either. If you see me on, its probably my cousin.


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sorry for taking so long to delete the profiles. Got family over and didn't see the post.
> 
> I won't be playing much today either. If you see me on, its probably my cousin.



It's fine. I still have to give Crix the map packs since he doesn't have them yet.


----------



## Newton200 (Dec 31, 2010)

Its toootallly diffrent from Cod6, i think everyone wont enjoy the gam the first day... but when you get used to it, you'll like t ^^, i quit both games tho haha.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 31, 2010)

> *Newton200*



what the fuck is this shit


----------



## Newton (Dec 31, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's fine. I still have to give Crix the map packs since he doesn't have them yet.



I got them from onmi


----------



## Newton (Dec 31, 2010)

what the fuck


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 31, 2010)

Haha newtons lang lost brada for T&T

BTW the bow is so hard to use in this game. Tomahawk on the other hand is great. I had 8 tomahawk kills in that stick and stones game.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 31, 2010)

> Haha newtons lang lost brada for T&T



gibberish     .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 31, 2010)

just finished the story mode.


DEM NUMBERS IN MAH HEAD.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 31, 2010)

this game has a story mode?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 31, 2010)

I accidentally lost the old zombie maps when I deleted Matt's account from my PS3. 

Same goes for MvC 2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 31, 2010)

Fail Brandon just fail. 

Anyways happy new year in advance Team NF.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year Team NF.

It's 3:20 A.M here, i'm going to sleep now.


----------



## Jeefus (Dec 31, 2010)

Newton said:


> I got them from onmi




Give'em to me



Happy new y'all


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I accidentally lost the old zombie maps when I deleted Matt's account from my PS3.
> 
> Same goes for MvC 2.



Sucks for you. Lol.
I'll give 'em to you again if you want.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 31, 2010)

match of domination where one team beats the other 200 - 19. Both teams still had their starting teams too.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 1, 2011)

hzpoy nerw year


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

played some multiplayer, is pretty fun, should try zombies co-op one of these days.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 1, 2011)

Would you like to team up Vegitto-kun?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 1, 2011)

Shut up you guys. 



Naked Snacks! said:


> Sucks for you. Lol.
> I'll give 'em to you again if you want.


That would be much appreciated. 

But I forgot to your information.


----------



## Newton (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone



Jeefus said:


> Give'em to me
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new y'all



I can't, I got it off his account, my account still doesn't count as having it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

INamineI said:


> Would you like to team up Vegitto-kun?



sure what is your gamer tag.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> sure what is your gamer tag.




MY Gamertag is: I Namine I


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 1, 2011)

Team NF plans to roll out tonight?


----------



## Naked (Jan 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF plans to roll out tonight?


Sure, what are we playing?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 1, 2011)

It`s up to you guys, guess it also depends who gets on.

Right now it seems it`s just me and you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm on for now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 1, 2011)

Well yeah Brandon, I`ve been inviting you for the past 10 minutes and you haven`t joined yet.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry, something came up with the family. 

I will be back in a couple of hours though.


----------



## Naked (Jan 1, 2011)

My brother's playing Black Ops.

I can't play Zombies until he's done.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like we won`t play till very late tonight if anything, going to the movies around 9ish.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 1, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> got it, disappointed with online play. Im just playing for the campaign and playing in MW2 for online play





Bushido Brown said:


> My thing with BOs online is that i dont get that rush i got when i said fuck it im going to play a shooter, that i got from MW2. Im not really into shooters and MW2 is the first real one ive played and probably the only one( and any other CODs) that i will play.




I have a change of heart on BOs now. Ive found a gun that suits me and got a better feel for the maps, not all but some. The only one i can say i really dont care for is Radition. Ive found some good places to hideout(camp, or as i like to call it strategic positioning), now im having better kill/death ratio games


----------



## Gecka (Jan 1, 2011)

So do you want us to ask which gun it is asshole?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2011)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) buy a new mic.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) buy a new mic.



I found a substitute actually, my old xbox mic, but the diskreader in my 360 is fucked up, so I have to send in my xbox.

One problem after another.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 1, 2011)

Gecka said:


> So do you want us to ask which gun it is asshole?


do you even care?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm a people person nae.

Of course i care.

you black friend


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 1, 2011)

well look on the bright side: at least _I_ still have a working console :33

how did it end up not working?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 1, 2011)

I elbowed it...


----------



## Eki (Jan 1, 2011)

Should of fingered it instead :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 1, 2011)

It`s so amusing when gutter-trash like to give advice on zombies about how to play and then they die on round 17.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol last time I played zombies was solo I died after round 5


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Looks like we won`t play till very late tonight if anything, going to the movies around 9ish.



I come back and now you leave.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 1, 2011)

Gecka said:


> So do you want us to ask which gun it is asshole?



Galil. Out of all the guns ive tried Galil and Stoner have the best stopping power. It may not be the best gun overall but its helped me go from games of 10 kills at the most to now have games where i get 20-30 kills a game not all the time but probably 4-6 times out of 10. I still have games where i get no more than 10 but from where i first started, its an improvement


----------



## Gecka (Jan 1, 2011)

Stoner does have the highest damage output per minute

Galil is a balanced gun, fairly reminiscent of the SCAR(only with excess ammo instead of lack) for me.


----------



## Naked (Jan 1, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Stoner does have the highest damage output per minute



You're forgetting about the Skorpion.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 1, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You're forgetting about the Skorpion.



Stop being retarded.

Stoner is a 3 hit kill at all ranges.

Skorpion is a 2 hit kill within knifing range, and 5 hit kill past arms length.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 1, 2011)

My bad

I meant smart ass

but i won't change my post


----------



## The Boss (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow... after playing half of the campaign.... I really fucking hate the campaign.  I mean, I wasn't expecting much.... but shit, it's so boring.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 2, 2011)

I still haven't beaten the campaign. I'm also very bored with it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2011)

I kinda liked it but the FLASHING AND OMG WUT stuff really started hurting my eyes. + after the dead fuckign serious ending out of nowhere zombies


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't like the Galil very much, the recoil is retarded. AUG is surprisingly enjoyable. I've also found a surprise replacement for the MPL; MAC11 with extended mags.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I don't like the Galil very much, the recoil is retarded. AUG is surprisingly enjoyable. I've also found a surprise replacement for the MPL; MAC11 with extended mags.



The Galil is my favorite weapon and it's fucking awesome silenced IMO.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 2, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> The Galil is my favorite weapon and it's fucking awesome silenced IMO.



i was fucking ragging over shooting motherfuckers and they wouldnt die or the recoil of other guns would throw my aiming off. But when i found the Galil all that went away


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> i was fucking ragging over shooting motherfuckers and they wouldnt die or the recoil of other guns would throw my aiming off.


lrn2burstfire


----------



## Jeefus (Jan 2, 2011)

3 question: 1) how do you get the scope things that have blue, green or yellow sites? 3) how do you obtain different colored guns? same way in mwf2? 3) what do you gain from prestige mode?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2011)

You can customize the shape and color of a sight(only for Red Dot and Reflex Sights) and also the reticule lens for both. Just pick a gun, go to Attachments and the options will be there.

And here's the  for Black Ops.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2011)

For SMGs:
When starting out MAC11 with extended mags is so busted
Grip + Acog sight on a AK74u is absolutely broken
I love the MPL It is a hip fire beast 
Spectre is amazing as well 

For ARs:
M16 is pretty good, no complaints 
Hate the FAMAS 
Galil is meh
I have a new found respect for the AUG with Dual mags Great gun
AK47 is always good for a roll
Commando... I don't know what to think of it
G11 is fucking m16 on crack with extended mags
Use Warlord with no attachments and kill people with the g11 and then proceed to talk shit  
LMGs:
Fucking hate the HK21 acog, burst fire, etc fuck it
Stoner with hardened pro is <3
Snipers:
What happened here? :<
l86 and Classifed are only ones worth mentioning 
Launchers:
RPG is great for getting SoH Pro 
STRELA 

Pistols:
All of them are pretty good
sadly m1911 is at the bottom :<
Python / ASP
CZ75
Makarov
M1911

I love the B. Knife and Crossbow
I remember my first triple kill was with a crossbow


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2011)

You only have to buy the reticules, and the camos this time around rather than unlock them. Prestige One gets you an extra customization class, basically what Blackstealth linked.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> You only have to buy the reticules, and the camos this time around rather than unlock them. Prestige One gets you an extra customization class, basically what Blackstealth linked.


The prestige icons are MUCH better in BO imo. Still haven't prestiged, though. 

@ Axl The AUG is dumb. I was expecting MW2-goodness AUG, and I get blah.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> @ Axl The AUG is dumb. I was expecting MW2-goodness AUG, and I get blah.


lol                    .


----------



## Jeefus (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't help to feel that ghost doesn't work as it should sometimes...


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> lol                    .


You agree?


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, I just plain suck at this game. I'm getting better though. Where I once couldn't even get a kill, I'm now getting about an average of a half dozen. My all-time high is 13.

Yes, I know I suck at shooters.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 2, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Ok, I just plain suck at this game. I'm getting better though. Where I once couldn't even get a kill, I'm now getting about an average of a half dozen. My all-time high is 13.
> 
> Yes, I know I suck at shooters.



Are you on PS3? We should play sometime.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2011)

You should play CT or splitscreen w/bots for aiming practice.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2011)

my highest killstreak is three, but I liek using five-seven-nine killsteak rewards just in case one game I do well.


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Are you on PS3? We should play sometime.



I don't own the game, my friend does. I can get him to add you though.



blakstealth said:


> You should play CT or splitscreen w/bots for aiming practice.



Yeah, my main issue is I can't aim, or at least not with any consistency.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2011)

what really helps me aim is putting the sensitivity on 10. yeah sure my accuracy is only 9% or something but at least I have killer reflexes.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2011)

I tried going 10 for a game in MW2...geez, you people are crazy and mad. I usually go with 3-4.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I tried going 10 for a game in MW2...geez, you people are crazy and mad. I usually go with 3-4.


I don't think there are many people that play on 10. Most of us play on 5 to 8. 10 is just crazy. What if the opponents strives from to the left or right. If you even touch the analog your arrow shoots from one side to the other. Shit is annoying.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> my highest killstreak is three, but I liek using five-seven-nine killsteak rewards just in case one game I do well.



Wait are you serious? I've seen you post on this topic a ton of times...


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

Jesus Nae stfu already


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2011)

I admit, when we play, I don't think we've ever tweaked anything. We usually just play with the default settings.


----------



## Newton (Jan 2, 2011)

the only thing I can stand to play on now is 10


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 2, 2011)

Me and Brandon are on if anyone wants to join.

Edit: And fire as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2011)

So I'll be around pretty much all day, so whenever you guys wanna play let me know.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So I'll be around pretty much all day, so whenever you guys wanna play let me know.



Cone on now, me, fire and Brandon are on.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 2, 2011)

Note that we are playing online now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2011)

I really don't get the big deal with zombies. I played it the other day with Crix and his friends and it was meh. Shooting zombies, sealing door and repeat..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Cone on now, me, fire and Brandon are on.



TV is being occupied at the moment.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I really don't get the big deal with zombies. I played it the other day with Crix and his friends and it was meh. Shooting zombies, sealing door and repeat..


pretty   much


----------



## Newton (Jan 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I really don't get the big deal with zombies. I played it the other day with Crix and his friends and it was meh. Shooting zombies, sealing door and repeat..



well we didn't exactly get far with you guys

nobody except me really knew how to play too well


it gets fun when you reach the higher levels, and it becomes a fight to survive


I'm heading out now, I'll post when I get back tonight to see if you guys are still on


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> TV is being occupied at the moment.



Excuses.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I really don't get the big deal with zombies. I played it the other day with Crix and his friends and it was meh. Shooting zombies, sealing door and repeat..



It's kind of fun when you have a full party, but yeah, I get bored quick. I usually play zombies when they have an empty spot that needs filling.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2011)

Newton said:


> well we didn't exactly get far with you guys
> 
> nobody except me really knew how to play too well
> 
> ...


Lol I was on the phone the first couple of minutes. I hang up and I see you begging for you life in front of me haha. I was like damn bro, did you die already?


----------



## Newton (Jan 2, 2011)

dying early while maximizing points (knifing only) is a common thing 

not to mention you being phone means you didn't cover a window, and noone realised til the zombies were behind us


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 2, 2011)

What mode you guys playing?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2011)

Nazi Zombies is all I play.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Jan 2, 2011)

I haven't played Zombies in awhile. The best game I had I got to round 38.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 2, 2011)

INamineI said:


> What mode you guys playing?



Are you on PS3? We're playing team deathmatch, you're welcome to join.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Jan 2, 2011)

I would be doing NF Blackops, but I'm using a wired modem so it would be a pain to keep switching Ethernet cables


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Are you on PS3? We're playing team deathmatch, you're welcome to join.



**** I Was trying to all the time lol


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Are you on PS3? We're playing team deathmatch, you're welcome to join.



He's on 360.


Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Nazi Zombies is all I play.



Same with us.



Newton said:


> dying early while maximizing points (knifing only) is a common thing
> 
> not to mention you being phone means you didn't cover a window, and noone realised til the zombies were behind us



Excuses.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 2, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> **** I Was trying to all the time lol



Well, you can add me. PSN: koppachino

Edit: First time in a while none of us had the final kill.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been doing well today.


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

In Multiplayer? 

SnD is probably the only thing I'd play in MP.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 2, 2011)

Good games fire, Brandon. I might be on again later tonight.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone here have 360?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 2, 2011)

just 3rd prestiged, don't know if i'll do a fouth one, unless there's a very well timed 2x xp weekend , it's a hassle to get pro perks.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Jan 2, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> just 3rd prestiged, don't know if i'll do a fouth one, unless there's a very well timed 2x xp weekend , *it's a hassle to get pro perks*.



That's why I'm not going to get most of the pro perks until 14th and 15th prestige. Marathon pro is just a bitch to get. I'm at 6th prestige now. I haven't been on in a few days, though.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 2, 2011)

I only have MW2 on Ps3... I have BOs on xbox also MW2...


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

MissingNinNo87 said:


> That's why I'm not going to get most of the pro perks until 14th and 15th prestige. Marathon pro is just a bitch to get. I'm at 6th prestige now. I haven't been on in a few days, though.



You'll want to play with Eki (Dj Antman), Hangatyr (Sir0slick), and Nae (sethblodia)

I'm going to out of commission for 2-3 weeks


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2011)

so apparently if no one captures B until 60 points the game ends in a draw. lol


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Jan 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> so apparently if no one captures B until 60 points the game ends in a draw. lol



What?  that's unbelievable! 

Everyone that has 360, my Gamertag is: CrzyCactusNinja

I like to play pretty much anything except for Capture the Flag. Hardcore Headquarters is my favorite game mode and my kdr (kill death ratio) is 1.94


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> so apparently if no one captures B until 60 points the game ends in a draw. lol





MissingNinNo87 said:


> What?  that's unbelievable!
> 
> Everyone that has 360, my Gamertag is: CrzyCactusNinja
> 
> I like to play pretty much anything except for Capture the Flag. Hardcore Headquarters is my favorite game mode and my kdr (kill death ratio) is 1.94



Yall didn't know that?

I could have sworn I told you this Nae....

It's a measure to prevent boosting


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that preventative measure was also in MW2. I remember a few legit domination games ending early.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea just hit me up whenever. Except when im playing street fighter, don't bother me.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 2, 2011)

My Gamertag, I Namine I whenever someone wants to play


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

I swear to god Eki, you better be 15th prestige by the time I get back


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

Im not going to prestige anymores... at least i don't think so


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

sucks that my 360 stopped workin right as i was about to hit prestige 8


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

I like the dragon prestige better than all the other ones. Fucking skulls and shit.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

11th prestige is going to be the one i stop at as well

for the same reason too


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

Ought a boy. 

I could care less for Gold camo and colored clan tags.


----------



## Jeefus (Jan 2, 2011)

how do you get the weapon colors this time? buy'em??


----------



## eHav (Jan 2, 2011)

yes at some lvl they are unlocked


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 2, 2011)

So, we on tonight?


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 2, 2011)

I can be on, but only in about an hour+. Got some stuff to do.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2011)

I just want some of my perks 'pro'd' but it's really kinda time consuming. =/


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmm... not really. They are pretty easy to get.

Or its just that i blaze right through all the levels so damn fast that don't notice


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

Sleight of hand is the first perk i buy and get pro'd

then hacker, fuck claymores and motion sensors


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> Hmm... not really. They are pretty easy to get.
> 
> Or its just that i blaze right through all the levels so damn fast that don't notice



I don't know, I've gotten one so far but the others are just taking a little longer to get. 



Gecka said:


> Sleight of hand is the first perk i buy and get pro'd
> 
> then hacker, since fuck claymores and motion sensors



I have SoH pro'd, I'm just going for random ones after that. Just doing what I can. =/


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

sleight of hand pro is the shit


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 2, 2011)

soh pro is easiest to get and very useful, you just have to keep playing to get it, but marathon, hardline, second chance, ghost, etc require some weird shit to get .  like playing ctf, sharing carepackages, getting a headshot in second chance, destroying a sentry gun, so on


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> soh pro is easiest to get and very useful, you just have to keep playing to get it, but marathon, hardline, *second chance*, ghost, etc require some weird shit to get .  like playing ctf, sharing carepackages, getting a headshot in second chance, destroying a sentry gun, so on



Only an asshole would use Second Chance.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

sentry gun or Sam Turret


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

Sentry Gun is rightfully a 6 killstreak, that shit is fucking amazing


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

I like putting it up on one of those buildings in the middle on radiation.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess no one wants to play with me... I understand...


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

The RC car should be moved up to 4 or 5 and the Napalm Strike should move up to 6.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Sleight of hand is the first perk i buy and get pro'd
> 
> then hacker, fuck claymores and motion sensors


Why'd you want to pro Hacker? What does it do? Only thing you need is being able to detect claymore and sensors and hacker already does that for you. 

Also I did that risefield mine thing today on Jungle. Shit was hilarious. Though a bunch of my teammates kept on jumping for the package as well, which didn't really help


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> The RC car should be moved up to 4 or 5 and the Napalm Strike should move up to 6.



Napalm is fine where it is, maybe the length of the line should be toned down, but it's probably the most balanced killstreak. The toy car on the other hand should be 5 kill streak. Just like every other CoD game, the first killstreak reward that can kill someone should be at 5.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Why'd you want to pro Hacker? What does it do? Only thing you need is being able to detect claymore and sensors and hacker already does that for you.
> 
> Also I did that risefield mine thing today on Jungle. Shit was hilarious. Though a bunch of my teammates kept on jumping for the package as well, which didn't really help



Undetectable by motion sensors, you can turn enemy equipment friendly, and you can sabotage enemy crates.

The motion sensor part is invaluable in search


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Undetectable by motion sensors, you can turn enemy equipment friendly, and you can sabotage enemy crates.


Wow I did not know this. I knew that you could hijack carepackages and turn them into boms, but I had no idea that I could turn enemy equipments friendly. Turning mines from enemy to friendly would come in handy.





Gecka said:


> Napalm is fine where it is, maybe the length of the line should be toned down, but it's probably the most balanced killstreak. The toy car on the other hand should be 5 kill streak. Just like every other CoD game, the first killstreak reward that can kill someone should be at 5.


I don't agree. The racing car usually gets you around 2, 3 kills max. While with the napalm strike you can easily get multikills.


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Napalm is fine where it is, maybe the length of the line should be toned down, but it's probably the most balanced killstreak. The toy car on the other hand should be 5 kill streak. Just like every other CoD game, the first killstreak reward that can kill someone should be at 5.



Then the Rolling Thunder and the Valkyrie Missiles should be moved down if the Napalm Strike isn't moving up.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2011)

Rolling thunder moved down? You are crazy, good sir. Rolling thunder covers a much wider area then the napalm strike. Besides 7 kills isn't that much (hardline). Does anyone actually use the valkyrie missiles? I hate them.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

rolling thunder is not worth 8 kills


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2011)

the stealth bomber was never worth eleven kills either, but eh.

toy car is just a troll to piss off otherwise more serious players.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2011)

Depends what you're playing. In Domination and demolition it's one of the best killstreaks you could use. I use napalm strike, rolling thunder and chopper gunner/gunship when I'm playing domination, demolition. Napalm&rolling thunder can easily get me up to 6 kills each.


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Rolling thunder moved down? You are crazy, good sir. Rolling thunder covers a much wider area then the napalm strike. Besides 7 kills isn't that much (hardline). Does anyone actually use the valkyrie missiles? I hate them.



Yes, but the Rolling Thunder doesn't leave behind a fucking trail of fire where ever it lands.
And not everyone uses Hardline, ya know.

In my opinion, they're both worse than the Napalm Strike. I'll accept the Rolling Thunder being one more kill than the Napalm Strike. Not three.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2011)

six players in one isolated open area of the map small enough for napalm? PS3 players must be shit, retarded, or you're lying.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Undetectable by motion sensors, you can turn enemy equipment friendly, and you can sabotage enemy crates.
> 
> The motion sensor part is invaluable in search



ah, no wonder why some assholes would sneak past me.

Though i think that being undetected by motion sensors should be under ghost pro


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 2, 2011)

What happened Nae? I was straight up beasting all night.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> Though i think that being undetected by motion sensors should be under ghost pro



Ghost Pro is already a top tier perk. Adding anything else to it would be overkill.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> What happened Nae? I was straight up beasting all night.


Ordered food, got tired after eating it, watching Fringe in bed instead. You were pretty much getting blackbirds at whim, I should have stayed but eh just too tired to continue.


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> six players in one isolated open area of the map small enough for napalm? PS3 players must be shit, retarded, or you're lying.



No, it's the fucking wall of fire.
If you're smart, you'll place it where it'll block the enemy spawn.

And Nuketown.



Undercovermc said:


> Ghost Pro is already a top tier perk. Adding anything else to it would be overkill.



Agreed.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> six players in one isolated open area of the map small enough for napalm? PS3 players must be shit, retarded, or you're lying.



You must not have played with Eki in Demolition

He fucking blocked off the spawn TWICE on Firing Range. Our team had more than enough time to let the bombs get planted and blow up.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess I just never play with people who run into flames. Or a team who all die at the same time so a napalm strike on their spawn kills them all again.  No one spawns on the napalm, they would have to actively run into the flames. And claiming that it's easy requires a regularity approaching stupidity on the enemy team.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

lolololol, spawn trap ftw


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 2, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yes, but the Rolling Thunder doesn't leave behind a fucking trail of fire where ever it lands.
> And not everyone uses Hardline, ya know.
> 
> In my opinion, they're both worse than the Napalm Strike. I'll accept the Rolling Thunder being one more kill than the Napalm Strike. Not three.



Rolling thunders are much better when compared to the Stealth Bomber from MW2, those bombs hit you INSIDE houses.

Let that shit fly and anything inside that red line of death to dead, even if they have roofs over there head that would otherwise protect them from air support.

And besides, do you knows how awesome it is to blow the whole fucking team away with one air strike.?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 2, 2011)

Spawn trap is a gay way of playing.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

Not when im playing this music and calling in an airstrike twice its not.

[YOUTUBE]4YH5MEyNuIM[/YOUTUBE]


BUUUURN BABY BURN


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 2, 2011)

No its still very gay.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2011)

I've always wondered what playing this game wired would be like. I guess you answer that Eki.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2011)

What Naked Snacks and Eki said. Spawn trapping is freaking easy with demo and domi. I once got 12 kills with a single Napalm strike in Launch Domination. People kept spawning near the flag or the idiots kept going for the flag. Firing range and nuketown are the perfect maps for using napalm. 
Like Fire said, rolling thunder hits you even when you don't expect it to hit. I was in the big building in Summit, under the stairs and I still got freaking hit.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2011)

If you're in its path, you're going to die regardless where you are


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 2, 2011)

Someone mentioned Nuketown. Rolling Thunder >>> Napalm Strike on that map.

[YOUTUBE]zVYXMVnuI34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2011)

I rather use napalm strike, chopper gunner, gunship in nuketown.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Ordered food, got tired after eating it, watching Fringe in bed instead. You were pretty much getting blackbirds at whim, I should have stayed but eh just too tired to continue.


Missed this post. Gay.

I might be on tomorrow night.


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

Undercovermc said:


> Someone mentioned Nuketown. Rolling Thunder >>> Napalm Strike on that map.



Yeah, only on that map.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 2, 2011)

Round 30 in Kino.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2011)

Me and Brandon reached level 30 on Kino with some randoms, take that Crix and Matt! 

Brandon you can never say I wasn't there to save you lol, I love the knife.


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Round 30 in Kino.





Violent-nin said:


> Me and Brandon reached level 30 on Kino with some randoms, take that Crix and Matt!
> 
> Brandon you can never say I wasn't there to save you lol, I love the knife.



Cheaters.

And why was I not invited?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Cheaters.
> 
> And why was I not invited?



Cause you were not online and when you are you always say your brother is playing and your busy on Gay Turismo 5.


----------



## Fear (Jan 2, 2011)

I haven't been on Cod for quite some time now.


----------



## Id (Jan 3, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Round 30 in Kino.



noooo......


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2011)

X-Man said:


> noooo......



See what happens when your off playing other games and not playing with us.


----------



## Id (Jan 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> See what happens when your off playing other games and not playing with us.



I don't really play any other game. When I am at work, my younger brothers vulture their way into my room.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2011)

X-Man said:


> I don't really play any other game. When I am at work, my younger brothers vulture their way into my room.



Oh, lol that would explain the games I saw you playing lately then. 

We can easily break 30 as long as we have a full team and everyone works together *coughs Matt*.


----------



## Naked (Jan 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh, lol that would explain the games I saw you playing lately then.
> 
> We can easily break 30 as long as we have a full team and everyone works together *coughs Matt*.



We would've made it to 30 that one time, but everyone except fire was AFK on round 27. Lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> We would've made it to 30 that one time, but everyone except fire was AFK on round 27. Lol.



More than likely, that was everyone's fault except Fire.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 3, 2011)

i don't know what people's problem is with second chance, aside from it's not realistic (never was) , it's also not something new.  the non pro vers. is dumb, but the pro vers. is good.  I revive everybody i can who has revive so their deaths don't count towards streaks or the score.   in mw2 i specifically used it for my sniper class so if another sniper hit me i survived most of the times since i went into final stand and revived automatically.

second chance isn't even as powerful as last stand or final stand, so it's not even a big deal if u kill the dude dead and don't just turn ur back on the guy.


----------



## Eki (Jan 3, 2011)

Takes more bullets to kill them i believe. ( Aside from the shots it takes to kill them when they are down)


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> More than likely, that was everyone's fault except Fire.



The murdering and rescuing in that game were of the charts.

I had pretty much the best set up of zombies there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

I am on now. though I doubt anybody is online now on the 360


----------



## Gecka (Jan 3, 2011)

second chance is bullshit, it's rewarding you for dying.


----------



## Eki (Jan 3, 2011)

Why are you not at school?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

playing some multiplayer. got the endgame kill godwin, also lol at 12 year old kid whining


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 3, 2011)

gecka is going to quit school and become a professional beggar and COD player.


----------



## Eki (Jan 3, 2011)

I like that. Keep up the good begging hobo.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 3, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I've always wondered what playing this game wired would be like. I guess you answer that Eki.



Hi there Nae 

Ever go 30 kills - 30 kills - 30 kills - 30 kills
in four FFAs in a row? 
I was running Flak SoH M'thon with MPL
People were mad
Even more so on Cracked 

Funny thing: They called me a camper at the end of the second
It was hilarious to run and troll them for 2 more in a row 

NAPALM DEATH

Spy Plane
Napalm Strike
ROLLING THUNDA


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

I wish I had this game for the 360 so I can play online zombies. Most of you guys have it on the PS3 though, right?


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness... I'd play that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2011)

MAC-11 Extended Mags > MPL Rapid Fire, no joke.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 3, 2011)

^ . Was he Carl in Family Matters or Die Hard... or both?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 3, 2011)

Gecka said:


> second chance is bullshit, it's rewarding you for dying.



meh, i don't see it as any kind of "reward", you don't even get akimbo pistols like u could in mw2 and u can't use equipment, people are much better at shooting second chance people nowadays anyway.  you might not even get revived in pro version, if ur teammates are asses.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 3, 2011)

I make sure to fire my weapon into the air, attracting enemies, instead of revive them. Camp in a corner and farms kills after they kill him and are in the middle of reloading.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 3, 2011)

Eki said:


> Why are you not at school?


School starts tuesday


FapperWocky said:


> meh, i don't see it as any kind of "reward", you don't even get akimbo pistols like u could in mw2 and u can't use equipment, people are much better at shooting second chance people nowadays anyway.  you might not even get revived in pro version, if ur teammates are asses.


A guy legitimately kills you, he pumps 5 bullets from a famas into your body. Without second chance, you respawn, but with second chance, it takes 1-3 more bullets (the immortality phase/frame) to kill you.

and should you kill him, your teammates have the opportunity to revive you.

I don't fucking care about juggernaut compared to fucking second chance.

that shit is retarded, and anyone who uses it is a douchebag 12 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Naked (Jan 3, 2011)

Gecka said:


> School starts tuesday
> 
> A guy legitimately kills you, he pumps 5 bullets from a famas into your body. Without second chance, you respawn, but with second chance, it takes 1-3 more bullets (the immortality phase/frame) to kill you.
> 
> ...



Agreed 110%.

I don't revive anyone that goes down into second chance.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

I dont have any problems about second chance. I never got killed because of it.

and for some reason I REALLY like using shotguns


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2011)

Second Chance is barely a problem in BO imo.

Just aim for the feet at all times.


----------



## Naked (Jan 3, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Second Chance is barely a problem in BO imo.
> 
> Just aim for the feet at all times.



Lol, what kind of idiot would do that?

It still takes 3-4 extra bullets to kill the person which ruins triple/quadruple sprays.

If anything, aiming for the head would be the most effective, but it's too impractical.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 3, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> gecka is going to quit school and become a professional beggar and COD player.



Good thing about college: Extra week of winter break


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, what kind of idiot would do that?
> 
> It still takes 3-4 extra bullets to kill the person which ruins triple/quadruple sprays.
> 
> If anything, aiming for the head would be the most effective, but it's too impractical.



I have never had any problems with second chances. 

also 100+ kills


----------



## Naked (Jan 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have never had any problems with second chances.
> 
> also 100+ kills



Oh hot damn. 100+ kills eh?

Looks like you've been playing for a while.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Oh hot damn. 100+ kills eh?
> 
> Looks like you've been playing for a while.



Yes I am a noob, I know. stop being a smartass.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I dont have any problems about second chance. I never got killed because of it.
> 
> and for some reason I REALLY like using shotguns



You're ass and YJDK. Your opinion is null until you've at least prestiged.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> You're ass and YJDK. *Your opinion is null until you've at least prestiged*.



That's just too funny. 

-----

What time we playing tonight boys and girls?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You're ass and YJDK. Your opinion is null until you've at least prestiged.



yes and I atleast dont seem to have problem with enemies that have second chance unlike the whiners about how its unfair


----------



## Naked (Jan 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> That's just too funny.
> 
> -----
> 
> What time we playing tonight boys and girls?



I don't think there are any female NFers unless Crix is secretly a transvestite.

I'm up for anytime past 9:30 EST.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2011)

Are you sure or will your brother be playing and you'll be like "oh I can't get on around now, my dad is beating me".


----------



## Naked (Jan 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Are you sure or will your brother be playing and you'll be like "oh I can't get on around now, my dad is beating me".



They go to sleep around that time. All I have to do is be quiet.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 3, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> They go to sleep around that time. All I have to do is be quiet.



Either way your the weakest link, we won't even make it past 27 with you on our team.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> yes and I atleast dont seem to have problem with enemies that have second chance unlike the whiners about how its unfair



Cause after around 15 matches you'd know the game inside and out, amirite?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Cause after around 15 matches you'd know the game inside and out, amirite?



16 matches bro 

what the hell is the problem with second chance. there is no difficulty, its not like they do a magic backflip and land behind you with a rocket launcher + its easy to to know when they are gonna get second chanced.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2011)

Invincibility frames.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 3, 2011)

i kill my enemies dead, some second chance dudes get me with bullshit, but , not more bullshit then the rest of the game has.  i guess it's more annoying in hardcore modes.

i die more from having quitters and too few players on my team which leads me to get  outflanked constantly or get in 1 vs 2/3/4 gunfights.


----------



## Naked (Jan 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Either way your the weakest link, we won't even make it past 27 with you on our team.


Not even!

---

Btw, look how at Black Ops's new feature (first part of the video):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74aDC46lzlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Not even!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



lol wut


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2011)

hahahhhaahahah

wut


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 3, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Not even!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Thats happened to me 2 times before. All I did after that was annoy the other team since they couldn't kill me and I couldn't kill them. If that happens all you should do is just get in front of the enemy players and distract/annoy them as much as possible.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 3, 2011)

Finished 114-11 in HQ the other day.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 3, 2011)

That's nice and all but did your team win?


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 3, 2011)

Just wondering but whats everybodys Win/Loss record? Personally this is important to me alot more than k/d or accuracy.

Mine so far is .95
I'm hoping to get it to 1.0 soon


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine is pathetic. Doesn't even matter which gametype: TDM or Objective games, still the same.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 3, 2011)

I rarely play with a team, so it's fairly low.

still above 1 though


----------



## Naked (Jan 3, 2011)

My W/L ratio is pretty low because of all the times I rage quitted.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 3, 2011)

Is anyone still on?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine used to be above 1. But then I started playing solo and since I play demo a lot. You can imagine it decreasing fast.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 3, 2011)

Gecka said:


> That's nice and all but did your team win?



Ofcourse.  

After about 45 seconds into the game, we basically had Blackbirds for the rest of the game, because we (4 man party) all running it. Once you get Blackbird once, you should get it atleast once again, unless you get raped by a gayc xd or some other B/S. 8-9-11 killstreaks are awesome to use when you're with a decent team. It's in my fileshare (GT: JJJordl93 xX) on Firing Range.


----------



## Naked (Jan 3, 2011)

If all you did was let the Dogs/Chopper get all the kills, it doesn't impress me.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 3, 2011)

Guys could add me, am always up for Team games 
I Namine I


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 4, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> If all you did was let the Dogs/Chopper get all the kills, it doesn't impress me.



I'd say about 65% of the kills were with my gun, seing as a missed out on chpper gunner & gunship (fuck dogs, gunship is better). a couple times, as I died straight after getting my Blackbird a couple times (I must have gotten about 4/5 BBs though). 

And as I said above, am I the only one the prefers Gunship to dogs? If you don't get taken down, it's the most haxxx thing on the game.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2011)

got all ctf medals right around level 15, should have marathon pro soon, boss


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 4, 2011)

INamineI said:


> My Gamertag, I Namine I whenever someone wants to play





INamineI said:


> I guess no one wants to play with me... I understand...


I think only Gecka on the 360 side bothers to add new people and actually play with them. He's like the xbox LIVE mommy who brings new people into the fold.  With him out of commission for a few weeks...

How old are you? 

Actually, why are you cunts so antisocial? Myself included but still.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm 19. I'm sorry, just trying to fit in..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Is anyone still on?



I am, Gollum said he would come on at 9 but never showed.

I'm still in a game on Kino, round 35 at the moment. 

It's only me and my brother left, my other friends got timed out.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 4, 2011)

Do you have a headset/mic?


----------



## Eki (Jan 4, 2011)

2.14 Win/Loss Ratio


One man team. Im done, im crispy.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 4, 2011)

INamineI said:


> I'm 19. I'm sorry, just trying to fit in..



I was just on, but I didn't notice you online.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 4, 2011)

My win/lose is like a 0.75. It's really bad. I play solo since Devon and Seth are usually off when I get on xbl. I need a vacation from my job.


----------



## Soul (Jan 4, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> My win/lose is like a 0.75.



Same here, but it's because of my fucking connection.
It keeps kicking me out u.u


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I think only Gecka on the 360 side bothers to add new people and actually play with them. He's like the xbox LIVE mommy who brings new people into the fold.  With him out of commission for a few weeks...
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Actually, why are you cunts so antisocial? Myself included but still.



antisocial? they're scared that hangatyr will jump down their throat.  eg..


commando sucks balls  worse than famas


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2011)

Made it to round 46 on Kino. pek

Odd enough my brother and friends didn't get it to show up on the leaderboards for them which is really fucked up. Black Ops fails yet again.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2011)

where's my rendered clips, can't find them


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2011)

you cant find them on the black ops website?


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Made it to round 46 on Kino. pek
> 
> Odd enough my brother and friends didn't get it to show up on the leaderboards for them which is really fucked up. Black Ops fails yet again.



Whats the strat this time?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2011)

Newton said:


> you cant find them on the black ops website?



nope, and my xbl and youtube account is linked , what's up with that


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2011)

hmm, try again, and if it still doesn't come up, maybe they're servers are backed up and it'll come up later or something

or it could just be some sort or error or glitch


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2011)

Fucking dashboarding ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Went 18-2 on Firing Range with the MAc-11, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dashboards when I get the final killcam.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2011)

going on in about 15 minutes anybody on 360

 Add me vegitto kun


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 4, 2011)

just when I get out of the shower you're off lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2011)

No                     .

And ye, got tired of the bull.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 4, 2011)

oh         well


----------



## Naked (Jan 4, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I am, Gollum said he would come on at 9 but never showed.
> 
> I'm still in a game on Kino, round 35 at the moment.
> 
> It's only me and my brother left, my other friends got timed out.



You didn't tell me that you were online. 
I didn't go on because I thought no one else was.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 4, 2011)

Dave, lol, I got that SR-71 in the very next game.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 4, 2011)

TheYellowFlash10 said:


> Same here, but it's because of my fucking connection.
> It keeps kicking me out u.u


Happens to me alot. My connection isn't the best but my bad w/l comes from playing alone alot. My k/d isn't that bad tho. 1.84


Hangat?r said:


> Fucking dashboarding ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Went 18-2 on Firing Range with the MAc-11, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dashboards when I get the final killcam.



That's what happened to me the last time I played. I got two chopper gunners in one game with the Spectre. When I called in the second one the host left.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 4, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> My win/lose is like a 0.75. It's really bad. I play solo since Devon and Seth are usually off when I get on xbl. I need a vacation from my job.


lol Dani mine is worse. 0.6 or something.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 4, 2011)

Idc for it really. I can always get that up. All I care about is my kd.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2011)

i drop shotted some dude last night in jungle , they musta tried to dashboard and failed, their 9 man team became 4 right after that.  i have a clip of a glitch that game, some other dude quit, his model was still there and registering hit markers,  me and another guy were going to town on the model.

btw i'm getting pretty slick at blowing away campers with the law, i might use an rpg in one of my classes.  nice to rpg that hut above B in jungle, people camp there, sometimes a couple of peeps.

yeah, now that i'm 3 rd prestige i'll make a flak jacket class with rpgs


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Dave, lol, I got that SR-71 in the very next game.



Shame that I got two on the game where you got fuck all, huh?


----------



## Eki (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't see why they just don't call it a blackbird 

Whenever i hear Sr-71, im like.. " Wtf is that?"


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2011)

Because the plane is called the Lockheed SR-71?


----------



## Eki (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Whats the strat this time?



Run around the map like a chicken with it's head cut off and don't stop shooting while moving. 



Naked Snacks! said:


> You didn't tell me that you were online.
> I didn't go on because I thought no one else was.



You could always you know...go and check for yourself, either way your fault.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 4, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Dave, lol, I got that SR-71 in the very next game.


I shit Blackbirds for fun.

And I'll be on in about 2 hours, will let you inbreds know otherwise.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone planning to actually be on tonight, not just say they will be?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2011)

is there some kind of bug where everyone is moving slow?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you experiencing some slow sprint speeds or something? Cos Treyarch accidentally f'ed that up for a short while. It should be fixed now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Shame that I got two on the game where you got fuck all, huh?


You only got that because I ran in front, getting killed but revealing the enemy position. 



Yakuza said:


> I shit Blackbirds for fun.
> 
> And I'll be on in about 2 hours, will let you inbreds know otherwise.


Just got back from work.

It was funny because in the previous games Dave and I were getting 10 killstreaks at whim, then the first game after I buy the SR-71 contract I go fucking negative . Got it the game after though.


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2011)

Zombiez now!


----------



## Naked (Jan 4, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Zombiez now!



In                                    .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2011)

Me and Brandon had some hilarious matches in MVC2.


----------



## Naked (Jan 4, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Me and Brandon had some hilarious matches in MVC2.


Is he still online?

We gotta get to round 50.


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2011)

Inv me when you guys are done on five

in the mean time I'll be playing mw2 with some friends, or if Matt comes on we can run mvc2


----------



## Naked (Jan 4, 2011)

Newton said:


> Inv me when you guys are done on five
> 
> in the mean time I'll be playing *mw2* with some friends, or if Matt comes on we can run mvc2



Can I get in on that shit?


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2011)

yea hop on


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2011)

Well we are done on Five, I see you guys are playing MW2.


----------



## Naked (Jan 5, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Well we are done on Five, I see you guys are playing MW2.



You should've hopped on.

How far did you guys get?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2011)

Only 23, we messed up a decent amount.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2011)

Any 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Any 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on?



Be on in a minute


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 5, 2011)

Must be the first time I've seen Dave rage switch-off...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 5, 2011)

Two days in a row, this is becoming a habit.

It seems I have to wake up earlier in order to play with you guys now lol.

/not gay sex


----------



## DaDarkDude (Jan 5, 2011)

I've just finished the campaign, and it was pretty awesome. Currently Prestige 1 though, so yeah I love the multiplayer system. I love the Zombie mode too.


----------



## Eki (Jan 5, 2011)

Well at first i wasn't thinking about gay sex, but now im thinking about Hot Dogs and doughnut holes for some reason.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2011)

32-7 on Firing range vs camping little ghost bitches.


----------



## Eki (Jan 5, 2011)

They must have the "Get So many kills" contract. When that contract is up, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) be ghost whores


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2011)

I wish you got the commando around rank 20.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2011)

Time to break 50 on Kino.


----------



## Id (Jan 5, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Time to break 50 on Kino.



what right now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2011)

X-Man said:


> what right now?



In a little bit, your playing tonight?


----------



## Id (Jan 5, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> In a little bit, your playing tonight?



I have some free time today.


----------



## Id (Jan 5, 2011)

All this talk about MW2, is making me feel nostalgic.


----------



## Naked (Jan 5, 2011)

Crix and I were fuckin' shit up on MW2, but there were a couple of hacked lobbies.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 5, 2011)

Finally saw some dude on 15th Prestige today. Played for 16 days......


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen 2 Prestige 15 people as well. I'm almost at prestige 4 lol. I stayed too long at prestige 1.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 5, 2011)

Just spent 1:30hrs on combat training with my wifey.

It was epic.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2011)

We playing tonight or no?


----------



## Id (Jan 5, 2011)

I am ready.


----------



## Naked (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll get on if you guys need a fourth.

Otherwise, I'm busy.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 5, 2011)

I won't be making it on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I won't be making it on tonight or tomorrow.



We don`t want you around anyways.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 5, 2011)

I see how it is. 

I will remember this...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I wish you got the commando around rank 20.


No.


Yakuza said:


> Just spent 1:30hrs on combat training with my wifey.
> 
> It was epic.


lol                 .


----------



## Gecka (Jan 5, 2011)

The AK-47 unlock level needs to be switched with the AK-74

Also it needs to be distinguished from the commando

maybe a faster fire rate?


----------



## Eki (Jan 5, 2011)

Famas Should be lvl 45.

Ak74u at 40-something


----------



## Gecka (Jan 5, 2011)

The famas needs a worse hipfire spread, and a lower firerate

or worse recoil


----------



## Eki (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't shoot shit from far away without a red dot on that thing. Even when im firing at a 3-burst


----------



## Gecka (Jan 5, 2011)

Guess it's just you, the Famas is easy mode for me at long range

RDS is totally unnecessary for me


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 5, 2011)

After versing people over and over again, I finally see why the AK74u is overpowered....


----------



## Gecka (Jan 5, 2011)

Nothing even comes close to the G11 in terms of OP

that garbage needs nerfing NOW


----------



## Eki (Jan 5, 2011)

its going to be my new pissing of gun lulz


----------



## Gecka (Jan 5, 2011)

you pretty much shit high killstreaks with that thing...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 5, 2011)

I gotta tell ya, the G11 doesn't piss me off that much. As much as the FAMAS, M16, and Raffica pissed me off in MW2, and as much as the M16 pisses me off in BO, the G11 is just fine by me.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2011)

Didn't it already get nerved? Cause it takes 2 shots to kill someone now, which wasn't the case when I used to us it when I was still prestige 1.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 5, 2011)

I couldn't tell ya. I haven't played BO in forever. Been stuck on MW2 for a while now.


----------



## Naked (Jan 5, 2011)

Panic said:


> I couldn't tell ya. I haven't played BO in forever. Been stuck on MW2 for a while now.



Same, you still on?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2011)

Eki said:


> They must have the "Get So many kills" contract. When that contract is up, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) be ghost whores


I think that contract requires 80 kills.

Can't do that sitting in corners and shrubbery.


----------



## Eki (Jan 6, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I think that contract requires 80 kills.
> 
> Can't do that sitting in corners and shrubbery.



Other kids don't know that sadly


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 6, 2011)

G11 are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2011)

Good games ID, that one guy was useless, all he was good for was the glitch and he couldn`t even do that right.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the first time I saw it was in some Wings of Redemption video, and he was pretty much just picking daisies with the weapon.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone can do that with the G11 Seth.


----------



## Id (Jan 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Good games ID, that one guy was useless, all he was good for was the glitch and he couldn`t even do that right.



We wasted a good hour, on his glitch/plan. 

His plan to stay in the top floor till round 6 + buy weapons from the wall didn't help one bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2011)

X-Man said:


> We wasted a good hour, on his glitch/plan.
> 
> His plan to stay in the top floor till round 6 + buy weapons from the wall didn't help one bit.



Seriously he`s not good and he seems too serious about stuff, can`t even joke with him much. We`re better off without him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2011)

where's my fuckin rendered clips! i have an awesome 7 kill suicidal rolling thunder in radiation/domination, shit!!!


----------



## Gecka (Jan 6, 2011)

Rolling thunder?

ehhhhh

not terribly hard to get a multikill with it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2011)

7 kills, biggest multikill ever for me, the general nature of our owning should have been seen, also i got this great new emblem


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2011)

my fuckin new emblem 



had to do it like this cause of gay ass black ops theatre.  don't add me without saying who ur forum name, btw.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

G11 isn't overpowered. If it had more attachments, then ye. But barebones G11? It has lower power than the M16, which can kill at any range in 1 bullet on HC.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2011)

The G11 is better than the M16 in core. With Steady Aim, it has godly hip-fire.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

Lawl, steady-aim.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 6, 2011)

lol burst n00bs


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2011)

when my little bird chirps, lames get trolled and die 

except yesterday, when i emptied a clip , literally, the whole mag on some dude on flag B in launch, and he kinda took all the bullets and then killed me and capped.  No pro perks either :S Black Cops


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 6, 2011)

Undercovermc said:


> The G11 is better than the M16 in core. With Steady Aim, it has godly hip-fire.


Yeah, I was watching a youtube clip yesterday from someone playing in Nuketown and he was killing everyone with hip-fire. Shit is unbelievable.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I'm just gonna trade this game in.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 6, 2011)

I was thinking about trading this game in, too. But, I still have some friends that enjoy playing it with me and I do want the Achievements.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

This game is giving me anger issues that started back in MW2.

Only while playing, though.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm actually playing MW2 more often than BO these days. It's just collecting dust at the moment.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2011)

i'm definitely not getting the map pack, even if i wanted to. no theatre, f'd up lag and hosting and migration,plus this game reminds me of why i started to play video games to begin with, didn't wanna mess with stupid ass people.


----------



## Eki (Jan 6, 2011)

im done, GIVE MEH MVC3


----------



## Naked (Jan 6, 2011)

Look, Treyarch buffed Ghost Pro.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F45wNgcoVG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> This game is giving me anger issues that started back in MW2.
> 
> Only while playing, though.


See this wouldn't happen if you played with me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2011)

Slowpoke SeaNanners. That glitch is old.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2011)

He has better games to play... like Minecraft.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Look, Treyarch buffed Ghost Pro.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F45wNgcoVG8[/YOUTUBE]



i had rendered a clip just like that, i mentioned it the other day, the model of a player was standing there but the player left the game, his model still register hits but won't die.

unfortunately theatre doesn't work 2 months later.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 6, 2011)

So my Black Ops wont load multiplayer, not that I care anyway, I have better multiplayer games, but still


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2011)

so who were the people saying "treyarch derp best game developer in this franchise"?


----------



## Eki (Jan 6, 2011)

They are, fuck infinity ward.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2011)

mw2- noob tubes and commando was much better.

black ops has some cool ideas that don't work.  i like the maps just fine too .


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 6, 2011)

The game is just very unpolished.


----------



## Naked (Jan 6, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> so who were the people saying "treyarch derp best game developer in this franchise"?



Finally. Someone that knows what they're talking about.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 6, 2011)

I hate the hit detection in this game.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I might really buckle down on this 4 day vacation from work I have coming up, get all of the Achievements, then trade this game in. Just can't get into the multiplayer like I can with MW2 and it's just collecting fucking dust.


----------



## Naked (Jan 6, 2011)

Any NFers wanna hop in MW2?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 6, 2011)

I would if I bought it for PS3 the other day. I got MAG instead...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I scared everyone way


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

I might check out MAG, it seems interesting.

If they made it so you couldn't run Ghost/Silencer, fixed the knifing, spawning and hit-detection, this game would be way more enjoyable.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2011)

Infinity Ward have made two great COD games, while Treyarch have yet to make one. I also dislike that they're praised as the best developer merely because they have good community support. Guerrilla Games and DICE have good community support too, but that doesn't make their games better than others.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

CoD1, CoD2 and MW1? 

And do you play MAG, Paul?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2011)

waiting for Dheano or Dave... or Dany if he stops playing MW2.

COD4 is the best, that's why I still have it and play it regularly.

Dave if you can post you can fucking play.


----------



## Naked (Jan 6, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> I might check out MAG, it seems interesting.



It isn't that great tbh. Especially because of the lack of communication on PS3.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> CoD1, CoD2 and MW1?
> 
> And do you play MAG, Paul?



I haven't played COD1, so I can't comment on its quality.

No, I didn't enjoy the demo. I'll consider buying it now that it's cheaper, though.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2011)

I guess I have to watch my dvd box set until one of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get on.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2011)

It's close to midnight, no I can't. Plus right now I don't really want to.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 6, 2011)

okay go masturbate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 7, 2011)

check out the rumor for the next call of duty in this link



personally, I think this is the beginning of the end. once they start making prequels, the franchise is dying. I personally haven't been playing much COD this year due to COD burnout....definitely not getting the next one if it is a prequel.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 7, 2011)

OK night yesterday, I beasted like a friend while Nae & Johnny were chuunin lvl... Then the connection started fucked up and I raged quit.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 7, 2011)

I just realized today how much fun the Crossbow can really be.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 7, 2011)

The Scientist said:


> check out the rumor for the next call of duty in this link
> 
> 
> 
> personally, I think this is the beginning of the end. once they start making prequels, the franchise is dying. I personally haven't been playing much COD this year due to COD burnout....definitely not getting the next one if it is a prequel.



Its not the storyline that annoys me but how the developers are coming up with their own ideas on how to make the multiplayer and ignoring the fans ideas.


----------



## Naked (Jan 7, 2011)

The Scientist said:


> check out the rumor for the next call of duty in this link
> 
> 
> 
> personally, I think this is the beginning of the end. once they start making prequels, the franchise is dying. I personally haven't been playing much COD this year due to COD burnout....definitely not getting the next one if it is a prequel.


BO will be the last CoD I'll be buying.

I'm looking forward to what Bungie and Respawn Entertainment is working on.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2011)

Going on now.


----------



## Eki (Jan 7, 2011)

Ew black ass


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 7, 2011)

It looks like it's gonna pop. Dx


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

Any members of Team NF down for zombies tonight?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2011)

just unlocked the AK74U combined it with steady aim and its pretty nice

out of nowhere im suddenly ranking first on the games I played.

K/D ratio is now 1.13


----------



## Eki (Jan 7, 2011)

Spectere with silencer and rapid fire.

Fuck yeahssssss


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 7, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> OK night yesterday, I beasted like a friend  while Nae & Johnny were chuunin lvl... Then the connection started  fucked up and I raged quit.


You mean I covered your arse while you stole all of Johnny's kills.



Vegitto-kun said:


> just unlocked the AK74U combined it with steady aim and its pretty nice
> 
> out of nowhere im suddenly ranking first on the games I played.
> 
> K/D ratio is now 1.13


lol                      .


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 7, 2011)

Just got Hacker pro and the first thing I did was hijack a carepackage and turn it into a bomb. Retards actually went back for it and he had a friend tag along so I got a double kill haha. Hacker pro FTW!!!

Edit: Demolition nuketown. 
And I still had 2 or 3 chopper gunners on standby. Needless to say. Opponents sucked major balls.


----------



## Eki (Jan 7, 2011)

Lol i hate when kids don't know when to call it quits


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 7, 2011)

Team NF needs to get on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Team NF needs to get on.



Team NF is useless my friend, you and ID are the only people that show up lately.

Yeah you heard me, Matt, Crix, Spike, Fire!


----------



## Naked (Jan 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF is useless my friend, you and ID are the only people that show up lately.
> 
> Yeah you heard me, Matt, Crix, Spike, Fire!



I'm kinda tired of Zombies already. I wish a new game would come out already.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 7, 2011)

Get on MvC2 then.


----------



## Naked (Jan 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Get on MvC2 then.



Pssh, you guys are too easy for me.

Isn't it only two-players?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Pssh, you guys are too easy for me.
> 
> Isn't it only two-players?



Yes, just like SSFIV is only two-players. 

It's not like all we play is zombies, then again I figure your sick of losing in Brawl as well.


----------



## Naked (Jan 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yes, just like SSFIV is only two-players.
> 
> It's not like all we play is zombies, then again I figure your sick of losing in Brawl as well.



You can have lobbies in SSFIV though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You can have lobbies in SSFIV though.



Matt you are just retarded. 

MVC2 can do the same thing.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF is useless my friend, you and ID are the only people that show up lately.
> 
> Yeah you heard me, Matt, Crix, Spike, Fire!



Hey I'm on...but you guys usually know how I respond to invites


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 8, 2011)

lol dude Eki. I know I asked you like many weeks ago, but only once tonight.

And yes, I'll probably forget next week.

we played with one of my uni friends. if I wasn't going to work in a few hours it would have been awesome.


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> lol dude Eki. I know I asked you like many weeks ago, but only once tonight.
> 
> And yes, I'll probably forget next week.
> 
> we played with one of my uni friends. if I wasn't going to work in a few hours it would have been awesome.



You drunk fool


----------



## Id (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF is useless my friend, you and ID are the only people that show up lately.
> 
> Yeah you heard me, Matt, Crix, Spike, Fire!



We might need togo back to multiplayer. When I say multiplayer, I mean MW2. As much as fun as Zombies is, its nothing compared to a full lobby of NF'ers

Ward! 

I also has MvC2. But I suck so bad, I completely relay on Cable, Sentinel, Storm combo. 

Viper!


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF is useless my friend, you and ID are the only people that show up lately.
> 
> Yeah you heard me, Matt, Crix, Spike, Fire!



I can't help it that everyone i play with lives on fucking Uranus.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

X-Man said:


> We might need togo back to multiplayer. When I say multiplayer, I mean MW2. As much as fun as Zombies is, its nothing compared to a full lobby of NF'ers
> 
> Ward!
> 
> ...



I'm down for it, I know Crix and Gollum have been all over MW2 lately.

You should also come play MVC2 with me and Brandon, we aren't amazing but it's usually pretty funny.



Deathgun said:


> I can't help it that everyone i play with lives on fucking Uranus.



Yeah your right. 

We better play each other more in the new Soul Calibur though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2011)

i was playing the prestige rooms tonight , TDM, much better than core,  no dashboards, maybe no connection problems.  the game still has it's problems, but the community in the prestige rooms was _way_ better.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah your right.
> 
> We better play each other more in the new Soul Calibur though.



Sure we will , do you have IV?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone can add me or my BF we both play this game like all the time. Zombies, multi, whatever.
Mine: I Namine I
BF: Constantine254


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF is useless my friend, you and ID are the only people that show up lately.
> 
> Yeah you heard me, Matt, Crix, Spike, Fire!



If I had the PS3 version I would show up.

but too bad 360 controller>PS3 controller


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

You all suck compared to me, so.

Dhaeno, you gonna get MvC3:FTW?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

What     ? Marvel vs Capcom 3? Most likely, but MK comes first baby.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF is useless my friend, you and ID are the only people that show up lately.
> 
> Yeah you heard me, Matt, Crix, Spike, Fire!


Dude you guys only play Zombies, which is freaking boring. We should rape in MP again, like we did in MW2. And yeah, what Fire said.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> What     ? Marvel vs Capcom 3? Most likely, but MK comes first baby.


Yup yup. 

Though how can it come first when it'll definitely be released later? =p The April release feels rather tentative. If I get MK9 I'll prolly main Nightwolf, though. And sub Sub-Zero..


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

Whichever comes out first I'll get as long as they are not released at the same time.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

MvC3 is released in like 2 weeks.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

Then I'll probably get it as a side kick until the great MK returns to its greatness, unlike all the previous MK post 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm gonna beat the shit out of you, real talk.


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2011)

Fuck this game. MvC to the rescue


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 8, 2011)

lol                   .


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

Been playing kinect a lot.. Fuck gym, kinect makes you fit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Sure we will , do you have IV?



Yeah I got IV, haven't played it in ages though.



Vegitto-kun said:


> If I had the PS3 version I would show up.
> 
> but too bad 360 controller>PS3 controller



I would say get it, but for a lot of us Black Ops is nearing the end of it's run for me mostly because of MVC3 on it's way.



Haohmaru said:


> Dude you guys only play Zombies, which is freaking boring. We should rape in MP again, like we did in MW2. And yeah, what Fire said.



I'll do MW2 MP, Black Ops MP got boring for me really fast, but I guess if you guys can get a full party going I'll roll either way.



Eki said:


> Fuck this game. MvC to the rescue



Damn skippy, too bad half of you bastards plan to get it for the 360, booooo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 8, 2011)

im even worse im not getting it at all :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> im even worse im not getting it at all :ho



Wise decision, get MVC3 instead.


----------



## Naked (Jan 8, 2011)

Two more weeks 'til I wreck yo asses MvC3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Two more weeks 'til I wreck yo asses MvC3.



Since I know your goofy ass doesn't play Black Ops/zombies anymore, you playing MW2 tonight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2011)

lol, black ops thread turned into MVC3 mayhem..


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2011)

Im too poor to afford both consoles


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Wise decision, get MVC3 instead.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

MVC3... No Punisher, No Silver Surfer, No Carnage, No Venom......... Gay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2011)

man carnage would have been fuckin sweet


----------



## Naked (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Since I know your goofy ass doesn't play Black Ops/zombies anymore, you playing MW2 tonight?



HELLLL YEAHHHH


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 8, 2011)

I will _try_ to play with you guys today.



Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I got IV, haven't played it in ages though.



We should have a few games sometime though beware, i'm quite bad at holding back. Especially if i use Talim, i tend to get.... lost in the momentum.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure what my team's gonna be yet, so far I like: Amaterasu, Deadpool, Zero, Dante, Wesker, Thor and Magneto. But I doubt I'll really run Dante cause he's gonna be this games Ken. Most accurate assumption I can make so far is Amaterasu/Zero/xx. Probably another close-range fighter.

Phoenix is looking fun, though. But I got a feeling she's gonna be this games Storm. Dormammu is looking beastly, too. Massive control, ranged options and a teleport. Big hitbox, so that might be a problem. Heard Modok's gdlk as hell, but I fucking hate his character design.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 8, 2011)

This is nice and all, but maybe yall should post in a thread actually dedicated to marvel vs capcom...


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> I'm not sure what my team's gonna be yet, so far I like: Amaterasu, Deadpool, Zero, Dante, Wesker, Thor and Magneto. But I doubt I'll really run Dante cause he's gonna be this games Ken. Most accurate assumption I can make so far is Amaterasu/Zero/xx. Probably another close-range fighter.
> 
> Phoenix is looking fun, though. But I got a feeling she's gonna be this games Storm. Dormammu is looking beastly, too. Massive control, ranged options and a teleport. Big hitbox, so that might be a problem. Heard Modok's gdlk as hell, but I fucking hate his character design.


No Punisher, Silver Surfer, Gambit, Ghost Rider, Carnage, Venom, Sagat, Samanosuke, Soki, Nobunaga....

The only characters they added that I like is Thor/Ironman...


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2011)

C. Viper bitches.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2011)

off topic homos

went 24 -1 in tdm nuketown, my little bird was chirping


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> C. Viper bitches.



One of the worst additions to the game.

Plus can you even play her properly in SSFIV? 



And Devon, go eat a dig faggit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't wait for it, , eagerly anticipating playing with... oh wait Ken's not in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

Saints are ass.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

Dem Seahawks


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

SB is gonna be Seahawks vs Chiefs. Calling it.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll kill myself and vow not to watch football this year.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

You might wanna reverse that. xd


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

Not really, by killing myself and putting the vow on my tombstone the sentence becomes correct. But for no homo sake, I'm beasting the verbs dictionary.

And that 67-TD Run by Lynch was primetime trolling.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

There's always hopes for DLC when it comes to those characters mentioned before.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

Hope =/= Fact.. BY not adding it into the game from the get go it made it very gay. Don't feel like buying it anymore.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2011)

Fuck DLC characters. Seriously.


----------



## Naked (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, if one person on the PS3 side gets the DLC, we can gameshare.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 8, 2011)

Are you guys really still playing MW2? I think I'm going to finish prestiging first before I go back to MW2.


----------



## Naked (Jan 8, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Are you guys really still playing MW2? I think I'm going to finish prestiging first before I go back to MW2.



Yeah.

Anyone on Team NF wanna get on and play MW2?
Where's Crix at?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll play, I dunno where anyone else is.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

And they could also add Blade to MVC3...

Fucking devs


----------



## Naked (Jan 8, 2011)

Muso and anyone else, get on.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

And they could also add Amatsu-Mikaboshi....

Fucking devs


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 8, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Muso and anyone else, get on.


Sorry can't get on now. It's too late and my bro is on the ps3 now.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 8, 2011)

And they could also add Black Panther & Iron Fist...

Fucking devs


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2011)

they should add everyone


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 8, 2011)

I decided I'm not getting rid of this. Combat Training and Zombies are something I just can't get with MW2.


----------



## Naked (Jan 9, 2011)

Team NF get on MW2.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2011)

Hell              no.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 9, 2011)

MW2 

Traded it a month after I got it, only played Spec Ops..


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2011)

Dheano, get MvC2 and/or Street Fighter 2 HD Remix so we can play.


----------



## Eki (Jan 9, 2011)

lol, lazy mods doing something for once


----------



## Naked (Jan 9, 2011)

MW2 tonight Team NF?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 9, 2011)

I got COD 4 working 

I wont be on tonight because I got stuff to do, but Ill be on tomorrow


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> MW2 tonight Team NF?



No games for me tonight, got a early day tomorrow.


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 9, 2011)

Ugh, don't bother with Pack-A-Punching the PM63 or the Spectre if there are any Zombies players.  They kinda suck hard

I'm sticking with the M16


----------



## Gecka (Jan 10, 2011)

I've heard polar reviews for the M16 for zombies

I like it, since I don't waste a lot of ammo per zombie, and I go for the headshots mostly.


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup

People say it sucks, but if you're going for headshots, it's easy to use and powerful

Not only that but Pack-A-Punched it is a beast for getting points.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 10, 2011)

M16 does suck unless you're going for headshots. That's a fact.


----------



## Naked (Jan 10, 2011)

If you don't go for headshots on Zombies, you won't get far at all, unless you're kiting with the Zeus Cannon or Mustang and Sally.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2011)

M16 isn't all that great even in MP. I prefer the G11 over it. M16 bullet spread is bigger and fire rate is lower as well. I only choose the m16 when I have just prestiged and even then I only choose it in bigger levels.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 10, 2011)

I barely play Zombies because I suck. I do like it, though. Just seems like I can never get on a decent team to back me up.


----------



## Naked (Jan 10, 2011)

Panic said:


> I barely play Zombies because I suck. I do like it, though. Just seems like I can never get on a decent team to back me up.



Pssh, we got a decent score on Der Riese with Onmi.


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> M16 isn't all that great even in MP. I prefer the G11 over it. M16 bullet spread is bigger and fire rate is lower as well. I only choose the m16 when I have just prestiged and even then I only choose it in bigger levels.



G11 is better for Close Quarters, seeing as the bullet spread is in a circle and not an unidentifiable shape like the M16, but the M16 is better long-range.  It only takes one shot from a burst from the M16 to kill in HC mode, whereas the G11 requires 2.  Other than that they are pretty much the same.

G11 is a fucking ugly weapon though, lol


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 10, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Pssh, we got a decent score on Der Riese with Onmi.



You guys are PS3 players, though, right? I play some games on PS3, but my primary console is my Xbox. I do all of my CoD gaming on there.


----------



## Naked (Jan 10, 2011)

MP5k Upgraded + Mustang and Sally/Zeus Cannon is the best combination anyway.


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 10, 2011)

Panic said:


> You guys are PS3 players, though, right? I play some games on PS3, but my primary console is my Xbox. I do all of my CoD gaming on there.



I'm not so good either.  Solo my best is wave 13, Split-Screen I can get to wave 17, and with a good team I can get to wave 27.  I usually have enough to Pack-a-Punch 2 weapons by wave 8, and I know a few strategies for surviving on Kino.


----------



## Naked (Jan 10, 2011)

Panic said:


> You guys are PS3 players, though, right? I play some games on PS3, but my primary console is my Xbox. I do all of my CoD gaming on there.



Lol, then it was probably someone else then.


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 10, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> MP5k Upgraded + Mustang and Sally/Zeus Cannon is the best combination anyway.



Really?  I agree with the MP5k being the best primary, but I'd go with the Calamity and Jane(CZ75) instead, they just seem like better guns

Plus, even as unpack-a-punched weapons, dual CZ-75's are pretty awesome, they kill quickly


----------



## Gecka (Jan 10, 2011)

pfffft

HK-21 + double tap + pack a punch = total rape

also the commando and galil deals the most damage unpack-a-punched


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 10, 2011)

Gecka said:


> pfffft
> 
> HK-21 + double tap + pack a punch = total rape
> 
> also the commando and galil deals the most damage unpack-a-punched



HK 21 is an awesome Zombies gun, but I prefer using an SMG.  I go for headshots and I can get rid of hordes of zombies with a few short bursts, but the HK and the RPK can mow down zombies quickly

However I HATE Double Tap.  It's pointless for me, because I don't need to spray down zombies.  It lets out rounds faster, but increases the number of rounds expended when you miss


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2011)

Gecka said:


> pfffft
> 
> HK-21 + double tap + pack a punch = total rape
> 
> also the commando and galil deals the most damage unpack-a-punched



Agreed.

Personally I prefer MP40 + Ray Gun the most with all the perks, MP40 makes it so I never have to worry about ammo and it does an okay amount damage given you aim for the head and have double tap.

For kiting around the stage the perfect survival combo is Zeus Cannon + Pack a Punched Crossbow + Monkey Bombs

Highest I've hit is 46, I want to at least break 50 before I stop playing all together.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Dheano, get MvC2 and/or Street Fighter 2 HD Remix so we can play.


----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2011)

All the LMG's pack a punch


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2011)

Someone compared Kingdom Hearts to Chrono Trigger!?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2011)

That MyNindoForever isn't a MvC player, he just came in there. He's a total retard, though. He quotes Glenn Beck in his sig without it being mockery.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 10, 2011)

^


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 10, 2011)

zombies is okay. regular game is like two+ hours and it gets tedious after one hour.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 10, 2011)

I finished it in one sitting but damn were my eyes strained.

what the fuck were they thinking with the constant FLASHING FLASHYDY FLASH all the time.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2011)

i'm approaching the end of my 3rd prestige. i'm hesitant to prestige again unless a 2x xp weekend is coming soon, any date for one?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know, prestiging doesn't take that long in BO. Just do a lot of demolition and you'll prestige in 2 days.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 10, 2011)

Have they ever had one yet, or are they waiting out on something?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Have they ever had one yet, or are they waiting out on something?


Prolly around when a new map pack will be released. BO with double exp. = atleast 4 prestiges in one weekend.


----------



## Naked (Jan 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Prolly around when a new map pack will be released. BO with double exp. = atleast 4 prestiges in one weekend.



Lol, really?

The most I've ever whored out on CoD was on a Double XP weekend on W@W.
I went through a whole prestige in one day playing S&D.

I'm never doing that again.


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2011)

Commando + Ray Gun w/pek is love. 


Pure Zombie gutting love.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2011)

2000 points with every kill you make haha good times. I make an average 40-60 kills with demolition and I win most the time. So I prestige pretty fast.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 10, 2011)

Should be getting my xbox back today, or in the following 2 days


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2011)

Zombies tonight!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Zombies tonight!



What time good sir?


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> What time good sir?



30 min. I will be playing multiplayer in the mean time.

/shrugs


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, I'll be on in 30 mins.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 11, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Should be getting my xbox back today, or in the following 2 days



Got it taken away?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 11, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> Got it taken away?



You slow or somethin?

It was malfunctioning, so I sent it back to microsoft.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 11, 2011)

No one is slower than Microsoft's repair service.


----------



## Setoshi (Jan 11, 2011)

Cammando with a silencer is all i need.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 11, 2011)

valkyrie rockets = worst killstreak

try not hitting the side of a building when you finally find a target.  i think i've killed one dude with it, taken down a heli, can been killed by it 4 times at most (?)


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 11, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> valkyrie rockets = worst killstreak
> 
> try not hitting the side of a building when you finally find a target.  i think i've killed one dude with it, taken down a heli, can been killed by it 4 times at most (?)



I have only used it 6 or so times but its all right I got two triples with it in TDM but for seven kills not worth the hassle.


----------



## Eki (Jan 11, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Microsoft


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 11, 2011)

finally got a couple of kills using death machine and grim reaper, these weapons are difficult to use cause u only get them every once in  a while from care packages.  so u had them zero or 1 x, and you go to use it and fail immediately cause u aren't used to handling them. so weird.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 11, 2011)

I cut a finger on my controller last night. It bled more than I would have thought without having cut a vein. 


Eki said:


> Fuck yeah, Microsoft


lol             wat


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 11, 2011)

MW2 is dead as fuck, one quick re-visit i thought. 

The things i witnessed....


.... i have no words.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 11, 2011)

Black Ops got kinda boring after 2 prestiges 

I think MW2 was better even with all the problems it had. I still cant play 2 black ops matches in a row without lag and/or host migration.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 11, 2011)

MW2 is infested with hacks at the moment.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 11, 2011)

Mac-11's are the shit, I just tried it and it's one of my new favorite guns. :33


----------



## Beastly (Jan 11, 2011)

Its between the Spectre and the Ak-74u for my favorite smg at the moment


----------



## Eki (Jan 11, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I cut a finger on my controller last night. It bled more than I would have thought without having cut a vein.
> 
> lol             wat



I was talking about devon and his shitty xbox

btw, my friend was playing yesterday. Which is why i never responded lol.


All the little hoe's be using the spectre now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 11, 2011)

spectres the shit, too bad about dual mag though.

ak74, weaker than ars but way more versatile than any smg


----------



## Naked (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy shit.
I went back to CoD4 on the PS3 and every single TDM was a hacked lobby.

Super speed + Semi-automatic Noobtubes/Rocket Launchers = No fun.
I didn't bother checking S&D.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 11, 2011)

lol I pretty much won't be on the ps3 anymore for awhile. Gotta alot of stuff to do but yea Black Ops is getting a little boring.

When I played Modern Warfare 2 it was more addicting but either way both games still brought out large amounts of anger.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 11, 2011)

Went on, nobody on, logged off... Haven't played in a week...


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 11, 2011)

I think more people would like the modern aspect of the game with newer weapons compared to old weapons back in Vietnam. It still is more balanced than MW2 but lag and hit detection is crap.


----------



## Jeefus (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been playing COD since number 1...and it's fun to check out the old ones...from what I remember...no one speaks english...and they are all hacked lol...

think I might check them out again this weekend with my vacation starting ^^


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 11, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Went on, nobody on, logged off... Haven't played in a week...


pretty much. It will be worse next month... well worse for anyone wanting to play black ops.


Eki said:


> I was talking about devon and his shitty xbox
> 
> btw, my friend was playing yesterday. Which is why i never responded lol.


that's fine. even if you are online but just don't want to listen to my faggotry you can ignore it / tell me to fuck off . Devon has done that to me often enough. 

I can feel that as soon as my warranty expires my 360 will stop working. Happened with my laptop, original xbox, and sega dreamcast.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 11, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> I think more people would like the modern aspect of the game with newer weapons compared to old weapons back in Vietnam. It still is more balanced than MW2 but lag and hit detection is crap.


Out of the 20 or so demolition matches I played. I finished about 5 max. No host connection is fucking annoying. Gues it's our own fault for respawn camping people. As soon as one of them gets out the rest of them follows.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2011)

What the fuck?
What happened to the Olympia?!
last time I used it I ran around getting OHK's at close range
now it's taking me two shots and then the guy drops into second chance after the second
What happened?!


----------



## Gecka (Jan 12, 2011)

Olympia has always been a pile of shit, treyarch was retarded for making shotguns primaries the way they are now

They are only usable if you have steady aim, because then they are all OHK machines, but for the Olympia, the reload is WAY too slow to sacrifice SoH.

I think a speed reloader would mitigate that problem, but w/e.


----------



## Eki (Jan 12, 2011)

PSG1 used to be one shot one kill. 2 shots now 

also @Gecko

[/IMG]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2011)

anybody beast lately? i did, beasted last night, saved some sorry ass team by dominating 3 pts for the last 50 domination points of the game.  then beasted on some losers on grid.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 12, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Its between the Spectre and the Ak-74u for my favorite smg at the moment



The AK-74u is currently my favorite, grip + steady aim is luv.

Been trying to get pro steady aim but uck stabbing two opponents in 5 seconds.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> The AK-74u is currently my favorite, grip + steady aim is luv.
> 
> Been trying to get pro steady aim but uck stabbing two opponents in 5 seconds.


Try demolition Firing range, Nuketown. A lot of the time people respawn at the same spot. A lot of people also camp at the same spots. Getting steady aim with G11 is a piece of cake btw. Sooo good.


----------



## CobraZ (Jan 12, 2011)

I couldn't agree more AK74U is beast ,I like to play HQ alot. 
once I throw a tomahawk at the beginning of ARRAY and got "First Blood" 
I use tactical insertion the thing that make you decide where to respawn in HQ, the thing is when I get killed and the location of the "Tactical Insertion" is revealed to the enemy team,I keep pressing "Y" (xbox) to disable the "Tactical Insertion" but for the life of me it does not work I keep tapping "Y" like crazy nothing happens and I get killed because some nub was waiting on my ass to respawn
I hope they patch it or whatever


----------



## Naked (Jan 12, 2011)

CobraZ said:


> I couldn't agree more AK74U is beast ,I like to play HQ alot.
> once I throw a tomahawk at the beginning of ARRAY and got "First Blood"
> I use tactical insertion the thing that make you decide where to respawn in HQ, the thing is when I get killed and the location of the "Tactical Insertion" is revealed to the enemy team,I keep pressing "Y" (xbox) to disable the "Tactical Insertion" but for the life of me it does not work I keep tapping "Y" like crazy nothing happens and* I get killed because some nub was waiting on my ass to respawn*
> I hope they patch it or whatever



Your fault for putting it in such an obvious place.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> The AK-74u is currently my favorite, grip + steady aim is luv.
> 
> Been trying to get pro steady aim but uck stabbing two opponents in 5 seconds.



I warlord my AK-74 with grip and extended mag. Got attack dogs with it on my first "try-out" with it.

I'm trying to get scavenger pro but its hard to get resupplied grenade kills cuz grenades suck in this game i get so many semtex hitmarkers nowdays


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 12, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Your fault for putting it in such an obvious place.



I agree, you are the noob for putting it in such a obvious place not the guy waiting for the kill.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 12, 2011)

Beastly said:


> I warlord my AK-74 with grip and extended mag. Got attack dogs with it on my first "try-out" with it.
> 
> I'm trying to get scavenger pro but its hard to get resupplied grenade kills cuz grenades suck in this game i get so many semtex hitmarkers nowdays



Go with the regular grenade then I believe it has a bigger blast radius. I find most people have a tough time getting Marathon Pro.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2011)

to get the grenade challenge i throw the grenade as soon as i resupply, it's grenade spamming, but you just need to get 5 to meet the challenge.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 12, 2011)

going on now. time to play untill level 30


----------



## Beastly (Jan 12, 2011)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Go with the regular grenade then I believe it has a bigger blast radius. I find most people have a tough time getting Marathon Pro.



its tough getting marathon pro cuz of the capture the flag part. Soooo many ppl camp by the objective, and then u have to wait like 15 seconds b4 respawning.


----------



## Naked (Jan 12, 2011)

Beastly said:


> its tough getting marathon pro cuz of the capture the flag part. Soooo many ppl camp by the objective, and then u have to wait like 15 seconds b4 respawning.



lrn2smokegrenade

It's easy as hell to cap flags in pubs.


----------



## CobraZ (Jan 12, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Your fault for putting it in such an obvious place.



Yeah probably, despite that.
I can't cancel the tactical insertion ,it says press "Y" but it doesn't do anything. 
and I've killed people trying to camp my tactical insertion couple times
but this is the only downfall of it ..that it's sometimes ..most of the time (for me) doesn't work.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 12, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> lrn2smokegrenade
> 
> It's easy as hell to cap flags in pubs.



Yea sometimes it is I capped two flags once when running around with a m60


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2011)

think my next prestige will go for hardline pro early too, i might be at level 30 when i get the pro perks i want (15 for marathon pro, another 10-15 for hardline pro, maybe..)


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 12, 2011)

Uzi isn't a bad gun either, at least with Grip.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 12, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> think my next prestige will go for hardline pro early too, i might be at level 30 when i get the pro perks i want (15 for marathon pro, another 10-15 for hardline pro, maybe..)


Getting hardline pro is really easy. 7 killstreaks in one game (spyplane). Share 10 carepackages.  Get 7 kills without dying in one match. You can do this in like 5 matches (if you only play TDM). Or if you play demolition in 1 match.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 12, 2011)

got level 30 hardcore free for all is pretty fun.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Getting hardline pro is really easy. 7 killstreaks in one game (spyplane). Share 10 carepackages.  Get 7 kills without dying in one match. You can do this in like 5 matches (if you only play TDM). Or if you play demolition in 1 match.



i kind of think i can do all that in one match :S


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 12, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i kind of think i can do all that in one match :S


Yeah, if you're doing Demo/Domi then definitely. Otherwise, I think not.


----------



## Naked (Jan 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcBD-1SZWMs[/YOUTUBE]

Rewind that shit coach.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2011)

people who don't revive second chancers are team killers, that gives enemies a killstreak and ruins a teammates killstreak, deepthroat  a cucumber.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 12, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Went on, nobody on, logged off... Haven't played in a week...



Same thing today


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 12, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Same thing today


Didn't know the x360 players were as inactive as the ps3 players. Luckily I have more then enough real life friends still playing it every day.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

The game is losing it's appeal for a lot of people, lucky for me I got MvC3 to save me soon.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 12, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> anybody beast lately? i did, beasted last night, saved some sorry ass team by dominating 3 pts for the last 50 domination points of the game.  then beasted on some losers on grid.



i beasted all day today
nae blis and i saved a team 2000 points behind
i got 3 napalms that game


----------



## Eki (Jan 12, 2011)

Marvel


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 12, 2011)

No game to look forward to other than MK.. Might trade in my BO for AC:B and play ME2 again..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think I'll be going back to MW2 soon. Killstreaks and snipers annoy me. I'll stick with the annoying people at BO for the moment.


----------



## tgre (Jan 12, 2011)

Im a level 17 noob.

First time playing BO

My set-up is basically:

Famas w/ red dot.

- marathon
- light weight
- sleight of hand

using a frag grenade

As an ex-professional CS 1.6er in the past, I'm finding it frustrating playing on my PS3 and getting my gun up and aiming down its sights really quickly. To the point of rage.

Usually in most maps I go for about 15-20 ratio

Any suggestions on how to improve?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 12, 2011)

My gf has a ps3 and I find it hard just to aim at a person. Xbox's controls feel more nature to me.

Are you use to your sensitivity being high Tj?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 12, 2011)

^ PS controller is incredibly awkward.

Played with Johnny today... it was like playing with Eki there was so much rape. 


Yakuza said:


> Same thing today


You're never online too lol. Even when I do other shit I sit idle on dashboarding waiting for you or Dave to finally feel like playing. Well I'll be online tomorrow (in about 16 hours) and will be available any time after that.


Axl Low said:


> i beasted all day today
> nae blis and i saved a team 2000 points behind
> i got 3 napalms that game


> insert Slayer _Raining Fire Blood_


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 13, 2011)

Today is my fiancée birthday.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 13, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> My gf has a ps3 and I find it hard just to aim at a person. Xbox's controls feel more nature to me.
> 
> Are you use to your sensitivity being high Tj?



I'm good with both, but my palms get sweaty when i play with the Xbox controller.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Today is my fianc?e birthday.



MMF threesome?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 13, 2011)

Never, however I will say yes to another FFM


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2011)

You selfish bastard. Don't take the pleasure of double-dickin' away!


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 13, 2011)

The only way I'm standing naked with another guy in the same room is if I'm arrested. And I'm not planning in getting arrested anytime soon.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2011)

Roleplay.


----------



## Eki (Jan 13, 2011)

So could you like.... broadcast that shit live for us?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 13, 2011)

Iv you would like to me my unshaven ballsack, yes.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 13, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Today is my fianc?e birthday.



ignore fiance
play COD
????
profit


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2011)

Lololo.

Ignore a hispanic woman?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 13, 2011)

I just preformed a act of genocide of unspeakable formats.
It happed on a GW domination in Hanoi.

It contained events like Bombing the entire team too hell with one rolling thunder.

Best was a RC-XD carepackage from a teammate that i turned in a Gunship, so after picking that up i turn around to get my own package that i threw down earlier.
What did that contain, you guessed it... Doggies!!

In short Dogs + Gunship = Me laughing like a maniac while my killcount skyrocketed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lololo.
> 
> Ignore a hispanic woman?



rohyphynol


----------



## Eki (Jan 13, 2011)

And if that fails........ Elephant tranquilizer


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

So Musolini is the only person of Team NF that plays MP still, correct?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So Musolini is the only person of Team NF that plays MP still, correct?



*Points to my post above*

I'm also shooting MP up like no tomorrow.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So Musolini is the only person of Team NF that plays MP still, correct?



I play maybe once a week MP my girl is trying to get into MP but so far she sucks gonna try more combat training with her.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So Musolini is the only person of Team NF that plays MP still, correct?



I still do as well.


----------



## illusion (Jan 13, 2011)

What's up guys, PS3 player here. I've played with a few a you on MW2 (not much), but if you guys need an extra guy for NF team lemme know. 

My KDR is 2.01 right now and win ratio is 1.79. One problem is I only play TDM. Tried playing the other games, but man it seems like the matches go on forever. Played demoliton once, racked up 70+ kills, but I started to lose interest and prayed for the game to end.

Anyways, my name is *GOZ1RRA* online, hit me up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> *Points to my post above*
> 
> I'm also shooting MP up like no tomorrow.





Bolivian Alpaca said:


> I play maybe once a week MP my girl is trying to get into MP but so far she sucks gonna try more combat training with her.





Koppachino said:


> I still do as well.



Wasn`t aware all of you still played, my bad. 

Fun games Fire and Muso, so much damn lag though. I think I`m going to do what I did in MW2 near the end and just use random classes, it`s the only way I can keep a interest in this game.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 13, 2011)

illusion said:


> What's up guys, PS3 player here. I've played with a few a you on MW2 (not much), but if you guys need an extra guy for NF team lemme know.
> 
> My KDR is 2.01 right now and win ratio is 1.79. One problem is I only play TDM. Tried playing the other games, but man it seems like the matches go on forever. Played demoliton once, racked up 70+ kills, but I started to lose interest and prayed for the game to end.
> 
> Anyways, my name is *GOZ1RRA* online, hit me up.



I'll add you when I get on, my PSN is koppachino.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm really, really not happy that you can't Prestige in Combat Training. That's really all I do on BO.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm pretty serious. I don't much like Multi-player. Combat Training is a lot more fun IMO.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 13, 2011)

not talking to you.

yakuza, . If not kinect it's a bday.


----------



## illusion (Jan 13, 2011)

Panic said:


> I'm pretty serious. I don't much like Multi-player. Combat Training is a lot more fun IMO.



Really? I just can't do it, it's like playing Poker without real money, you just don't get that feeling.

There's nothing like playing a game and afterwards having a silent lobby. Then out of the blue somebody says.... WOW! That dude tore us up, lol.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 13, 2011)

I have more shit talkers, even if I beat their ass. Especially if I beat their asses, actually. I had a game a few weeks back where everyone on my team left but me. It was a 6 on 1 Team Deathmatch and I stayed the whole time and didn't really do all that bad. I lost, of course, but didn't do that bad. And the whole team afterward is talking all kinds of shit how I got my ass handed to me. Really? Because I could have just fucking left, but I manned up and took them all on. Assholes on Multi-player. Combat Training dummies are silent.


----------



## Naked (Jan 13, 2011)

Panic said:


> I have more shit talkers, even if I beat their ass. Especially if I beat their asses, actually. I had a game a few weeks back where everyone on my team left but me. It was a 6 on 1 Team Deathmatch and I stayed the whole time and didn't really do all that bad. I lost, of course, but didn't do that bad. And the whole team afterward is talking all kinds of shit how I got my ass handed to me. Really? Because I could have just fucking left, but I manned up and took them all on. Assholes on Multi-player. Combat Training dummies are silent.



lrn2muteshittalkers

I dislike multiplayer, but not for that reason.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

Forgot the players from MW2 shifted over to Black Ops, I haven`t seen a single *original* mother fucker, every clown just uses the same shit and makes the game even more boring than it actually is. 

Thank god I use random classes to give me some form of entertainment.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 13, 2011)

I still play MP


----------



## Naked (Jan 13, 2011)

Is anyone up for some S&D on MW2?

I wanna get a full party going before MvC comes out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Is anyone up for some S&D on MW2?
> 
> I wanna get a full party going before MvC comes out.



Give me a bit, try and get other people meanwhile.


----------



## illusion (Jan 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Forgot the players from MW2 shifted over to Black Ops, I haven`t seen a single *original* mother fucker, every clown just uses the same shit and makes the game even more boring than it actually is.
> 
> Thank god I use random classes to give me some form of entertainment.



Isn't that the same as MW2? Everybody and their momma used stopping power and commando, don't get me started on the noob tubes. Plus, 80% of the players used the Scar or ACR. 

I like your idea of using random classes, though, which is why the gun game is fun. The only guns I don't like using in BO are the Shotguns and Snipers.


----------



## Eki (Jan 13, 2011)

Tar 21 shits on all assault rifles


----------



## eHav (Jan 13, 2011)

i see most people dont play this on the pc, why is that? is it because ur pc cannot handle it or u prefer consoles?

PC just seems so much better(if u dont have performance issues) and it has dedicated servers and all.. 

also is it worth prestiging? for some fancy face paints and playercard backgrounds? :\ been lvl 50 for quite a while now just stacking up money ill prob wont ever use


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 14, 2011)

illusion said:


> Isn't that the same as MW2? Everybody and their momma used stopping power and commando, don't get me started on the noob tubes. Plus, 80% of the players used the Scar or ACR.
> 
> I like your idea of using random classes, though, which is why the gun game is fun. The only guns I don't like using in BO are the Shotguns and Snipers.



I guess you could say I am on of those generic assholes on MW2. My main class consists of a silenced UMP45, akimbo Rangers, throwing knife, stun grenade, Marathon Pro, Lightweight Pro, Commando Pro, Martyrdom. Sometimes I use the Vector instead of the UMP45, but mostly it's all the same. I just always rape with that class, so I see no need to change it.



eHav said:


> i see most people dont play this on the pc, why is that? is it because ur pc cannot handle it or u prefer consoles?
> 
> PC just seems so much better(if u dont have performance issues) and it has dedicated servers and all..
> 
> also is it worth prestiging? for some fancy face paints and playercard backgrounds? :\ been lvl 50 for quite a while now just stacking up money ill prob wont ever use



I don't play on PC because my PC can't handle it, and 90% of my friends play on Xbox 360.

As far as Prestige Mode, it's totally up to you. I think it's worth it just because it gives you more to do. Totally up to you, though.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 14, 2011)

Are there still alot of people on MW2?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 14, 2011)

Nae & Dave gay bhoy, I'll be on now for a bit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 14, 2011)

Going to work after I get out the shower in a few minutes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2011)

Not playing Black Ops anymore unless Treyarch changes like 30% of the MP.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 14, 2011)

Fuck you then.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 14, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Not playing Black Ops anymore unless Treyarch changes like 30% of the MP.



^Gay, learn to play. And you were the one always defending the game and telling people this and that. 

Only thing that I'm still annoyed by are host connecting and my game hanging in the loading screen. Other shit don't even bother me anymore.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 14, 2011)

i still have hit and miss hit marking.  i can't tell if i should credit or blame myself when i have good or bad games, or if it's the lag at work.  some games you can hold the trigger forever and not kill a person, i've even heard my death announced b4 i saw it (TDM announcer says "we lost the lead", i was the only one that was killed, but he said it b4 i died, lag)


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Gay, learn to play. And you were the one always defending the game and telling people this and that.
> 
> Only thing that I'm still annoyed by are host connecting and my game hanging in the loading screen. Other shit don't even bother me anymore.


Online games change, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## illusion (Jan 14, 2011)

Panic said:


> I guess you could say I am on of those generic assholes on MW2. My main class consists of a silenced UMP45, akimbo Rangers, throwing knife, stun grenade, Marathon Pro, Lightweight Pro, Commando Pro, Martyrdom. Sometimes I use the Vector instead of the UMP45, but mostly it's all the same. I just always rape with that class, so I see no need to change it.



That is definitely not generic. Rusher class, I like your style! The only thing that really bothered me on MW2 were the noob tubes and sometimes Commando. You nerf those two things and IMO, it's a better game then BO.


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Panic said:


> I guess you could say I am on of those generic assholes on MW2. My main class consists of a silenced *UMP45*, *akimbo Rangers*, throwing knife, stun grenade, Marathon Pro, Lightweight Pro, *Commando* Pro, *Martyrdom*. Sometimes I use the Vector instead of the UMP45, but mostly it's all the same. I just always rape with that class, so I see no need to change it.



This is the kind of player I hate in MW2.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 14, 2011)

lol, panic has the 3rd worst setup in mw2 except for , only a tac knife would make him 2nd worst.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 14, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> lol, panic has the 3rd worst setup in mw2 except for , only a tac knife would make him 2nd worst.



I am guessing first has to be OMA and danger close with commando.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 14, 2011)

^yep, commando knifer second


----------



## Empress (Jan 14, 2011)

the best thing about Black Ops is zombie mode.


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Empress said:


> the best thing about Black Ops is zombie mode.



That's been established for most of us PS3 players.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2011)

Empress said:


> the best thing about Black Ops is zombie mode.



Hey, you

come over here


----------



## Empress (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not into underage boys, gecka. But I'd gladly shoot you in the head if you turned into a zombie.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2011)

Hoorah             .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> That's been established for most of us PS3 players.



Except you don't play it anymore.


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Except you don't play it anymore.



It's because there are better things to play than Black Ops.

And anyway, you never messaged me back.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2011)

Ahh

you bitch that hurt

so are you on 360 or ps3?


----------



## Empress (Jan 14, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Ahh
> 
> you bitch that hurt
> 
> so are you on 360 or ps3?



I love you too, slut.

PS3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's because there are better things to play than Black Ops.
> 
> And anyway, you never messaged me back.



Wait, what?

Oh you mean MW2?

---

What's the farthest you've gone in zombies Empress?


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Oh you mean MW2?



That, and MvC3 is out in TOMORROW.


----------



## Empress (Jan 14, 2011)

@violent-nin: Not that far, I don't remember though it's been a couple of weeks since I last played. After I'm done with this semester I'll go back to playing it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> That, and MvC3 is out in TOMORROW.



It's out February 15th, not January. Damn Gollum can't even read dates properly. 



Empress said:


> @violent-nin: Not that far, I don't remember though it's been a couple of weeks since I last played. After I'm done with this semester I'll go back to playing it.



Fair enough, you should consider rolling with Team NF when you start back unless you only play with certain people.


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> It's out February 15th, not January. Damn Gollum can't even read dates properly.



owat

That's a disappointment.


----------



## Empress (Jan 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Fair enough, you should consider rolling with Team NF when you start back unless you only play with certain people.



Team NF? I'm fine with that, I remember not finding enough players so I could play online with.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> owat
> 
> That's a disappointment.



Man you need to invest in a pair of glasses. 

At least it's not as big as disappointment as GT5, burn! 

I joke I joke. 



Empress said:


> Team NF? I'm fine with that, I remember not finding enough players so I could play online with.



Yeah basically what we call the group of PS3 players on NF that play together.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 14, 2011)

Nin's sigs still never fail to amuse me.

Oh, and I can get on if anyone wants to play. Not in the mood to play alone.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Nin's sigs still never fail to amuse me.
> 
> Oh, and I can get on if anyone wants to play. Not in the mood to play alone.



What's wrong with my sigs? 

I can't right now gotta run a few errands, can probably play after.


----------



## illusion (Jan 14, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> Nin's sigs still never fail to amuse me.
> 
> Oh, and I can get on if anyone wants to play. Not in the mood to play alone.



I'll play Koppa, only for an hour though. Gotta pick my daughter up at 2:30. I just prestiged for the first time, as well, so forgive me if my numbers suck for a few matches.


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Man you need to invest in a pair of glasses.
> 
> At least it's not as big as disappointment as GT5, burn!
> 
> I joke I joke.



Pssh, you're just mad because we're better than you.



Empress said:


> Team NF? I'm fine with that, I remember not finding enough players so I could play online with.



Here's a list of all the usual players on the PS3 side.




Koppachino said:


> Nin's sigs still never fail to amuse me.
> 
> Oh, and I can get on if anyone wants to play. Not in the mood to play alone.


Agreed.

I'm not in the mood for BO right now, but I'm up for MW2 anytime.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Pssh, you're just mad because we're better than you.



Who's we? Are you talking about you and Sm?agol?

It's the lowest rated GT game of the series.


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Who's we? Are you talking about you and Sméagol?
> 
> It's the lowest rated GT game of the series.



Ratings are bullshit.

Black Ops got an 8.5 on IGN. They should've gave it a -9001.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Ratings are bullshit.
> 
> Black Ops got an 8.5 on IGN. They should've gave it a -9001.



Ratings are bullshit, but GT5 definitely isn't the best of the series, may be somewhere in the middle maximum.


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Ratings are bullshit, but GT5 definitely isn't the best of the series, may be somewhere in the middle maximum.



No, it definitely was not the best in the series, but it wasn't the worst either.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> No, it definitely was not the best in the series, but it wasn't the worst either.



Which brings out the question which was the worst.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 14, 2011)

illusion, I don't think I have your PSN. You can add me, mine is koppachino.


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Which brings out the question which was the worst.



Well, I've only played GT3, GT4, and GT5 so I can't say anything about the others.

Anyway, we're getting a bit off topic.

You gonna get on soon for MW2 or BO?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2011)

My 360 is back

But for some reason, it can't read black ops....


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Gecka said:


> My 360 is back
> 
> But for some reason, it can't read black ops....



Still? Maybe it's the disk.

Or the game is just too bad to be played.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh and Snacks, I lent my copy of MW2 to a friend a while ago. So BO is my only option.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Well, I've only played GT3, GT4, and GT5 so I can't say anything about the others.
> 
> Anyway, we're getting a bit off topic.
> 
> You gonna get on soon for MW2 or BO?



GT2 is definitely among the best, the original is a classic so I can't say it's the worst of the series at all either.

I'll play either, you got other people online?


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not online. So no.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Well organize you lazy bitch, and let me know when you get people.


----------



## Naked (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, anyone on the PS3 side up for some games?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2011)

Whenever I try to play black ops, it freezes on me...


----------



## illusion (Jan 14, 2011)

Koppachino said:


> illusion, I don't think I have your PSN. You can add me, mine is koppachino.



I did add you, *GOZ1RRA*. Anybody else wanna add me for the PS3, hit me up.

Gotta do some shit, though, be back in an hour if you're still on.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2011)

This is fucking stupid, I can play MW2 no problems, but BC:2 and Black Ops aren't even an option.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2011)

IT IS A SIGN FROM THE JEW GOD


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 14, 2011)

Decided to play MW2 today after not playing for over 3 months. Managed to get a nuke and 6 chopper gunners. Pretty easy.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2011)

kay, traded for a newer disc, and now it works


----------



## Eki (Jan 14, 2011)

Cunt leaves me in Demo and goes and plays Bad Company


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2011)

lmao

sorry, just got bored of joining losing/raped lobbies

then i switched to ToV


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 14, 2011)

I can already see ten days from now I'll be the only person with this game on the 360... well and Eki/Johnny. Good thing Mass Effect 3 is a long way off. Oh, and MVC3 is coming out, so just me a Johnny. 

Well at least it lasted longer than Halo Reach. Most people stopped playing that game within the release month.


----------



## Eki (Jan 14, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom 3 is coming out. Fuck this game


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2011)

Eki said:


> Marvel vs Capcom 3 is coming out. Fuck this game



This guy knows where it`s at.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 14, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I can already see ten days from now I'll be the only person with this game on the 360... well and Eki/Johnny. Good thing Mass Effect 3 is a long way off. Oh, and MVC3 is coming out, so just me a Johnny.
> 
> Well at least it lasted longer than Halo Reach. Most people stopped playing that game within the release month.



Dude, Halo: Reach was good for all of a week.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 14, 2011)

Everyone was playing mw2 today  Yo Saint those games were fucked up. The games were laggy for me. Must be because we're on different contenents.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2011)

Nobody said exactly when they would be playing so I ended up playing FFVII all day.


----------



## Naked (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy shit. Did I miss MW2?

Get back on you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 15, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Nobody said exactly when they would be playing so I ended up playing FFVII all day.


Next time I'll post here. We need to gather the troops and do a NF party already.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Next time I'll post here. We need to gather the troops and do a NF party already.



I blame Gollum for not organizing properly.


----------



## Naked (Jan 15, 2011)

*Because no one fucking responds when I ask*.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2011)

I responded.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 15, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I responded.


You're not one to trust  You always ignore me when I invite you..

Anyway, late now so gonna continue tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You're not one to trust  You always ignore me when I invite you..
> 
> Anyway, late now so gonna continue tomorrow.



Psh lies, pure lies.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 15, 2011)

If I am to trade BO then I'll probably get Assassins Creed Brotherhood or Dead Space 2.... MVC3 can suck dick, MK is the only fighting game worth getting.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 15, 2011)

Am I right in assuming most of you have BO on the 360?


----------



## Naked (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd say it's about even.

If not, PS3 has more players here.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about selling Black Ops...


----------



## Naked (Jan 15, 2011)

And buy back MW2.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 15, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm thinking about selling Black Ops...



Yea same here

Even tho mw2 is full of hackers atm, its still more fun imo


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2011)

I won't sell my Black Ops seeing as I will play it here and there, then again I never sell my games.


----------



## Naked (Jan 15, 2011)

I just realized, ONLYUSEmeBLADE called it before everyone else:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUTGzxggCpw&lc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2011)

going on BO

360 owners add me. Vegitto kun


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 15, 2011)

that name is anathema now.

but oh look another player who does HC TDM.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2011)

I love HC TDM though it makes me paranoid as hell not having a map.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate how muting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is such a chore on Black Ops. We shuold be able to just press X or something from the lobby.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah last game I played I had this 12 year old who was talking with his dad about black ops

after the game finished his dad went "ooooh points"

some guys told him to shut the fuck up

rage followed.

level 32 now after a 16000 exp game


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 15, 2011)

most xp in one domination game for me is 20k +


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2011)

Fun games Muso, you dominated. I'm going to take a food break.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> most xp in one domination game for me is 20k +



got it in a free for all match. choppers raped ass and I always walked past the guys who were about to shoot it down


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 15, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Fun games Muso, you dominated. I'm going to take a food break.


Yeah, we were carrying our team (that one guy was good as well). I really had to keep attention to every corner. Cause I only have 2 bars, so every time I think I see the opponent first it's actually the other way around :S That launch game was fun. Running from one side to the other. Once you have blackbird going it's flawless victory.

Attack helicopter, blackbird, KUJO'S!!!

Edit: btw who was that other guy in our party. Was he from NF?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2011)

got to level 34 going to bed now


----------



## Naked (Jan 15, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Fun games Muso, you dominated. I'm going to take a food break.



I like how I wasn't told aboot this.


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2011)

I told you guys

I _fucking_ told you guys


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol that's because you guys weren't on. Omni was online so I told him to invite me. We only played like 8 matches, because the game had to act gay on Omni with host migration or whatever. There's always tomorrow..


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, we were carrying our team (that one guy was good as well). I really had to keep attention to every corner. Cause I only have 2 bars, so every time I think I see the opponent first it's actually the other way around :S That launch game was fun. Running from one side to the other. Once you have blackbird going it's flawless victory.
> 
> Attack helicopter, blackbird, KUJO'S!!!
> 
> Edit: btw who was that other guy in our party. Was he from NF?



Yeah pretty much, I hardly play MP on Black Ops anymore but it's good to see I can still compete.

That was my brother.



Naked Snacks! said:


> I like how I wasn't told aboot this.



You weren't around. 



Newton said:


> I told you guys
> 
> I _fucking_ told you guys



Told us what? 



Haohmaru said:


> Lol that's because you guys weren't on. Omni was online so I told him to invite me. We only played like 8 matches, because the game had to act gay on Omni with host migration or whatever. There's always tomorrow..



Yeah my PS3 screwed up twice today on Black Ops, so I stopped playing for the day, always tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 16, 2011)

Newton said:


> I told you guys
> 
> I _fucking_ told you guys



What are you talking about?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 16, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Fuck off         .



Gecky boo don't get mad get good


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 16, 2011)

SeaNanners.....


----------



## Naked (Jan 16, 2011)

Fine, you guys better get on tonight.

And Brandon, hurry up and buy MW2.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2011)

I am on now.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 16, 2011)

Ran into an entire ground war team using just commandos


----------



## Eki (Jan 16, 2011)

And you got butt raped?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> And you got butt raped?



Lol at your sig. And that person repped you? 
Anyway, I am getting this soon.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Fine, you guys better get on tonight.
> 
> And Brandon, hurry up and buy MW2.



What time?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2011)

level 38 hooray. biggest exp tonight was 31000+. 

hardcore makes me scared.


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> level 38 hooray. biggest exp tonight was 31000+.
> 
> *hardcore makes me scared*.



That's why it's called hardcore


----------



## Naked (Jan 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> What time?



Whenever you guys get on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Whenever you guys get on.



I'm on whenever, I'm just playing FFVII meanwhile.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 16, 2011)

Did some serious damage with the skorpion + rapid fire today

Recoil on that thing is non-existent

Not a huge contender though because of the small clip, but whatever.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm actually going to use the AK-74 this prestige. lol I'm busy playing now just so I can unlock it.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 16, 2011)

Gay Nae, Gay.


Im doing triple overtime at work all week


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 16, 2011)

fuck I meant the AK-47. 74u is gay and buttsecks

lol yeah I work a shitload this week too. Picking up my Sperry Topsiders and Rainbow (shoes and sandals) this week on Tuesday and that is pretty much the only day I am free.

And Vegitto-kun, I invited you but you ignored. I guess I should listen to Dave more often.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 17, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> fuck I meant the AK-47. 74u is gay and buttsecks
> 
> lol yeah I work a shitload this week too. Picking up my Sperry Topsiders and Rainbow (shoes and sandals) this week on Tuesday and that is pretty much the only day I am free.
> 
> And Vegitto-kun, I invited you but you ignored. I guess I should listen to Dave more often.



Huh you did? maybe you did when I was outside for a smoke and I didn't see the popup.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2011)

was beasting again, got another 7 kill rolling thunder, fucking clip won't render..

4th prestige , got all my capture medals already (i read teamkilling is rampant in HC CTF bc of this, fucking unintended consequences 3arc) and 7 killstreaks for my hardline pro (i run with care package, so it's worth it) and my second chance headshot (yeah i rock second chance, revive your teammates ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)) all by level 20


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 17, 2011)

Has there been a decline in talent on Bo? Because yesterday on Nuketown went 31-2 with mpl/dual mags
Flak Jacket, Soh pro, Marathon pro the TDM lasted only 3 mins.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2011)

off topic mayhem fest

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUdoXcDp_P0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2011)

Team NF! Has anyone tried this 3 weapon glitch?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI3bQey4pu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 17, 2011)

Thunder Gun, Ray Gun AND the HK-21.


----------



## Naked (Jan 17, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Team NF! Has anyone tried this 3 weapon glitch?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI3bQey4pu0[/YOUTUBE]



I've asked them multiple times to do it, but they wouldn't give up their perks.
There was a similar glitch in Der Riese in W@W.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2011)

there's also a gold camo glitch out now, i even got a message asking for 800 MS points for it.


----------



## Eki (Jan 17, 2011)

thats been out for quite a while now


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I've asked them multiple times to do it, but they wouldn't give up their perks.
> There was a similar glitch in Der Riese in W@W.



We need to add this to our strat. 

Yo! do you have the zombie maps for Blk Ops? :33


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2011)

i guess that gold gun glitch lets u have all pro perks too, what a crock of shit, i waste half my prestige getting pro perks and i'm gonna get raped by dudes that just cheated their way to it..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 17, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i guess that gold gun glitch lets u have all pro perks too, what a crock of shit, i waste half my prestige getting pro perks and i'm gonna get raped by dudes that just cheated their way to it..


What gold gun glitch? Can I use that for mp, cause I sure as hell don't feel like unlocking ghost pro, tactical mask pro and other shit that I never use.

Also didn't see this posted yet


Only one that I'm interested in is Stadium.. Also I wonder if it's true that there'll be new perks and killstreaks.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Team NF! Has anyone tried this 3 weapon glitch?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI3bQey4pu0[/YOUTUBE]



No, but me thinks we should try it.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 17, 2011)

Soo MW2 has been taken over by hackers, I went through 10 hacked games in a row.

Its funny I used to complain about campers and noobtubers, but now they seem like proper gentlemen compared to the hackers


----------



## Naked (Jan 17, 2011)

X-Man said:


> We need to add this to our strat.
> 
> Yo! do you have the zombie maps for Blk Ops? :33



Yessir.

I think we could go to lvl 100 if we used this because we won't run out of ammo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Yessir.
> 
> I think we could go to lvl 100 if we used this because we won't run out of ammo.



Psh, like you even play zombies with us anymore, MW2-whore.


----------



## Naked (Jan 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, like you even play zombies with us anymore, MW2-whore.



Cause you guys never invite me anymore. 

Anyway, I'm on MW2 if anyone wants to play. I've got a party going.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Cause you guys never invite me anymore.
> 
> Anyway, I'm on MW2 if anyone wants to play. I've got a party going.



Your never on Black Ops in general, always on MW2.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Your never on Black Ops in general, always on MW2.



lets play some zombies!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

X-Man said:


> lets play some zombies!



Right now!?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What gold gun glitch? Can I use that for mp, cause I sure as hell don't feel like unlocking ghost pro, tactical mask pro and other shit that I never use.
> 
> Also didn't see this posted yet


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

So who on Team NF plans on getting that DLC and wouldn't mind gamesharing with me? 

*Watches tumbleweed blow by*


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Right now!?



Hell yeah!


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So who on Team NF plans on getting that DLC and wouldn't mind gamesharing with me?
> 
> *Watches tumbleweed blow by*



I'll probably buy it.



X-Man said:


> lets play some zombies!



Let's do it!! 

After i take my dog for a piss.:33


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 17, 2011)

fuck yeah steady aim pro. got lucky now I still got marathon to pro then I got all the pro perks I use


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I'll probably buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We will wait for you!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> fuck yeah steady aim pro. got lucky now I still got marathon to pro then I got all the pro perks I use



good luck with those 15 ctf medals  game sucks


----------



## Beastly (Jan 17, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> fuck yeah steady aim pro. got lucky now I still got marathon to pro then I got all the pro perks I use



what does steady aim pro do? the only second perk i ever really use is sleight of hand pro.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll be on in an hour or so (PS3), if anyone is up for playing


----------



## Taki (Jan 17, 2011)

Beastly said:


> what does steady aim pro do? the only second perk i ever really use is sleight of hand pro.



Faster knife recovery


----------



## Beastly (Jan 17, 2011)

Taki said:


> Faster knife recovery



O well the knife has no lunge in black ops anyway. Seriously I do better dropshotting close range than using the BO knife


----------



## Naked (Jan 17, 2011)

Beastly said:


> O well the knife has no lunge in black ops anyway. Seriously I do better dropshotting close range than using the BO knife



Lol, it's better that way.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, it's better that way.



Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you going to play with us or what?

Don't say we don't invite you.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, it's better that way.



YEAH!


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 17, 2011)

We know your stick and stones are important but we need one extra man here.


----------



## Naked (Jan 17, 2011)

lolk                                       .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> lolk                                       .



Wait 10 minutes.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 17, 2011)

You guys still on? Are you gonna zombie or mp?




FapperWocky said:


> it's for MP, and it's fucking shit.


Yeah, but how do I do that shit ?

@Kuya, why did you leave the lobby? We were doing demo in nuketown and you joined our side.. Also how the hell do you have 10000 cash while your level 1 prestige 2?


----------



## Naked (Jan 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Wait 10 minutes.



Hurry up already and die.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Hurry up already and die.



You missed your shot, ID's brother took your spot.


----------



## Naked (Jan 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You missed your shot, ID's brother took your spot.



Oh, I see how it is.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey don't blame us, we invited and waited for you for ages.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Oh, I see how it is.



Mat get online!:33


----------



## Beastly (Jan 17, 2011)

I've only got to level 15 on zombies. I can only take so much of everyone else in my party going into second chance and me having to somehow pull off a james bond and a jesus at the same time and rescue them.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry I left so suddenly guys. I just really don't like Zombies.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 17, 2011)

wow you must be so good and awesome.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2011)

Tried S&D today. Is it me or are the ps3 S&D players just really bad? Seems like everyone decent is either playing Domination or demolition. 
Also I LMAO today when a guy we fucking raped in demolition was crying about losing. He was like check my K/D, I kill you. I'm much better. Freaking gay british bastard. Sucker sucked so hard. All he did was tactical insert at our spawn. But he failed hard, cause we had a 6 man party and we raped him. Laying claymores right in front of a tactical insertion is fun.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 18, 2011)

Finished making a New Jedi Knights emblem, or a EU Legacy Era symbol since they are the same. feels good.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 18, 2011)

join a game winning by 40 points... the enemy team calls in two attack halo's then two chopper gunners successively.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 19, 2011)

I defined the word "rape" last night. Not sure why some nights I am so good and others I am complete ass. Doesn't seem to make any sense.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 19, 2011)

lot of cheating going on right now, gold guns are shit when every asshole has pro perks that they probably didn't earn (gold guns just shows it)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen the gold guns perk a lot recently, too. Killed a guy in the final kill cam with his own glitched gold gun the other night. Needless to say, he was not happy.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 19, 2011)

Lately having a lot of fun with the zombie mode, can't stop grinning while I make huge hordes of zombies explode with my dual guns


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2011)

Beastly said:


> what does steady aim pro do? the only second perk i ever really use is sleight of hand pro.



Faster knife recovery and pretty much instant aim after running which helps alot since I used to get killed alot because of the delay between running and aiming. I barely use the knife anyway so that part is useless to me. 



FapperWocky said:


> good luck with those 15 ctf medals  game sucks



I hate CTF hard but was able to get 9 CTF medals in one night. mostly thanks to nuketown. 

nothing irritates me more than having the flag and running around for 5-10 minutes and nobody still got our flag back. and then it comes back and I get shot.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 19, 2011)

I almost played the game yesterday.. Almost.


----------



## Taki (Jan 19, 2011)

> "The publishers have the right to shut down the servers for their game at any time as well which based on the number of reported posts from users may be a viable solution over the free PSN."



Damn, if that happens, Black ops on the PS3 will be campaign only


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 19, 2011)

lol       .


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Faster knife recovery and pretty much instant aim after running which helps alot since I used to get killed alot because of the delay between running and aiming. I barely use the knife anyway so that part is useless to me.



Lolnub. L2notrunaroundenemies.


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2011)

i don't think i would care if they did shut down the servers. Some good looking games coming out


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 19, 2011)

I thought those wager matches would be more fun.


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2011)

I played one game back when it first came out. I was like..... this shits stupid


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 19, 2011)

The Wager Matches are kinda fun. Some of them, anyway. One in the Chamber gets boring quickly, Gun Game would be cooler if it was randomized weapons, Sharpshooter is fun as shit, and I don't even remember the other one because it looked uninteresting to me.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 19, 2011)

Eki said:


> i don't think i would care if they did shut down the servers. Some good looking games coming out


And none of them called Marvel vs Capcom 3.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 19, 2011)

Taki said:


> Damn, if that happens, Black ops on the PS3 will be campaign only



I wouldn't mind. 

Activision is just mad people are actually noticing that the PS3 version is far inferior to the 360 version.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 19, 2011)

Panic said:


> The Wager Matches are kinda fun. Some of them, anyway. One in the Chamber gets boring quickly, Gun Game would be cooler if it was randomized weapons, Sharpshooter is fun as shit, and I don't even remember the other one because it looked uninteresting to me.


Yeah Stick & Stones is boring imo. Sharpshooter and gun game are the most fun. Gun game respawns are retarded though.


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2011)

Crysis 2, Moder Warfare 3, Ghost Recon, Bullet Storm, Skyrim, Deadspace 2, MvC3, and gears of war 3.

I probably won't even play half of them but... one can hope that i can shit out some spare change for em.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 19, 2011)

>no ME3 on that list


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 19, 2011)

Is Modern Warfare 3 something that has been confirmed?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2011)

Ye, it's called Call of Duty: Slightly Less Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 19, 2011)

Eki said:


> Crysis 2, Moder Warfare 3, Ghost Recon, Bullet Storm, Skyrim, Deadspace 2, MvC3, and gears of war 3.



Thats all motherfuckers should care about games apart from the Tron one, I just liked how it looked





Nae'blis said:


> >no ME3 on that list


Indeed.


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2011)

mass effect? I haven't played it before. Really need to get some diversity up in my games


----------



## SecondChance (Jan 19, 2011)

this is a cool game. I use:

AK74u + Rapid Fire
Strela
Stun + semtex + motion sensor
Ghost
Sleight of Hand
Hacker

I'm pretty good with this set-up. And everybody cries when I beat them haha.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 19, 2011)

Eki said:


> mass effect? I haven't played it before. Really need to get some diversity up in my games



I'm planning to buy the PS3 version tomorrow.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 19, 2011)

SecondChance said:


> this is a cool game. I use:
> 
> AK74u + Rapid Fire
> Strela
> ...



Because it's a gay setup. Anyone could use it, but then CoD would be boring as shit, which it is not so subtly becoming. Rapid fire should not be an available attachment for the AK74u. It's shits on every other SMG in the game with rapid fire/grip on.

Ghost is kinda nooby, real men don't need to hide in a bush just cuz they're afraid of the big bad radar.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 19, 2011)

SecondChance said:


> this is a cool game


Gay set up, negged.

Welcome to the shitter.


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2011)

I prefer to be a blimp on the radar, cause hoes ain't got shit on me


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 19, 2011)

My fav. set-up is.

M60+grip.
Strela-3

Flak Jacket, Hardened, Tactical Mask. (all pro)
Nade's, stuns, claymore.

Care Package, Cobra, Rolling Thunder.

I like to call it "The Juggernaut bitch" because when you set up with it, nothing will move you from that spot.

You can move around with it pretty decently too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Because it's a gay setup. Anyone could use it, but then CoD would be boring as shit, which it is not so subtly becoming. Rapid fire should not be an available attachment for the AK74u. It's shits on every other SMG in the game with rapid fire/grip on.
> 
> Ghost is kinda nooby, real men don't need to hide in a bush just cuz they're afraid of the big bad radar.



exactly dem pussies hiding from the radar, he probably is some camping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) too. 

real men run on the frontlines.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 20, 2011)

real men get their fat lazy arse off the couch and join the armed forces.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 20, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> *real men* get their fat lazy arse off the couch and join the armed forces.


So you are automatically disqualified.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> My fav. set-up is.
> 
> M60+grip.
> Strela-3
> ...


What does tactical mask do other then being able to run through gas and other tactical equipment?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 20, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What does tactical mask do other then being able to run through gas and other tactical equipment?



It also reveals the direction of any guys that are hit with your Flashbangs or Concussion Grenades by showing a small yellow directional indicator.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 20, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What does tactical mask do other then being able to run through gas and other tactical equipment?



Pro version provides a marker to where the person you stunned is.


----------



## Pein (Jan 20, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Thats all motherfuckers should care about games apart from the Tron one, I just liked how it lookedIndeed.



whats the samurai one?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

half the time i stun someone i end up getting shot by that person, i don't get this game sometimes.


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2011)

lol that must be irritating. I stun the shit out of people


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 20, 2011)

when im stuned i just start shooting my gun in the direction that i think there in. Sometime i kill them cause they say ok he's stuned i can just run in there and knife or run up and shoot him

my class setup is


Galil (reflex sights, suppresser)
Strela

Frag, Stun, Claymore(use mostly to let me know someone is behind me)

Hardline,Warlord,Hacker

RCXD, Naplam Strike, Chopper Gunner


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2011)

claymores are useless to me now that motion sensor is available.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> when im stuned i just start shooting my gun in the direction that i think there in. Sometime i kill them cause they say ok he's stuned i can just run in there and knife or run up and shoot him
> 
> my class setup is
> 
> ...



Nub  class.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been using Kiparis w/extended mags with Scavenger Pro, SOH Pro, Marathon Pro. Tactical Insertion with stuns and Tomahawk. Just a fun class to ran around with.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2011)

Dammn Tactical mask pro sounds good. 99% of the time I know where the opponents are when I throw a stun/flash grenade, but still. That's neat. 

I've been using the FAL silenced since yesterday and I must say, it's a pretty good gun. 3 bullets and you're dead. Only weapons I used silenced are the FAL/M16/AK47. 

I'm surprised at how many people of you use rocket launchers as their second weapon. I always have pistols as 2nd. Only perks I'm using are Ghost, Hardline, Leightweight, SoH, Hacker and Marathon. Don't like changing the 2nd perk, cause SoH is there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

finally got marathon pro.

unlimited running? pretty awesome I must say. 

also level 40


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2011)

^Combine that with Lightweight pro and you can jump down from wherever you want as well. I love how that was just one perk in mw2..


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 20, 2011)

I only ever get fall damage on Jungle.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2011)

Dude you even get fall damaga when jumping in that room down where the bomb is in Radiation. Shit is pathetic. Even a 10 year old could jump down from there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Combine that with Lightweight pro and you can jump down from wherever you want as well. I love how that was just one perk in mw2..



the perks I am using IS lightweight pro, steady aim pro and marathon pro with AK74u grip and a rocket launcher for shooting down cobras and spy planes.

shit is pretty good. probably a noob setup but it works for me


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2011)

Who gives a shit if it's a noob setup. A kill is a kill. I use AK74u with the grenade launcher, cause it's basically the same as using grip, but you have 2 grenade launchers extra. Still haven't pro'd anything other then Hardline, Soh and Hacker. Hacker just because it's fun to make carepackages explosives.

I used all submachine guns. The only ones I like are the Spectre, Kiparis and AK74u ofcourse. The others are so shitty compared to the top.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 20, 2011)

Pein said:


> whats the samurai one?



Shogun Total War 2


----------



## Gecka (Jan 20, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Who gives a shit if it's a noob setup. A kill is a kill. I use AK74u with the grenade launcher, cause it's basically the same as using grip, but you have 2 grenade launchers extra. Still haven't pro'd anything other then Hardline, Soh and Hacker. Hacker just because it's fun to make carepackages explosives.
> 
> I used all submachine guns. The only ones I like are the Spectre, Kiparis and AK74u ofcourse. The others are so shitty compared to the top.



How does GL = grip?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 20, 2011)

coming from spawn campers, not surprised.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2011)

Gecka said:


> How does GL = grip?


I don't know. That's what I've been told. It worked at MW2 with the F2000. Tbh I don't see much of a difference so it must work. 


Nae'blis said:


> coming from spawn campers, not surprised.


You talking to me? Cause you don't even know how and what I rather play. Sure I play a lot of Demo, but I prefer TDM. And don't be hating dude. Spawn camping is a valid tactic


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2011)

most killed by gun is ak 74. I rage.


----------



## Naked (Jan 20, 2011)

Same.
And the Famas is second.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't think there's anyone who's stats would state otherwise. Unless they strictly play S&D.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Nub  class.



there is no such thing. Whatever helps you kill the most people while staying alive longer is main objective.


----------



## Naked (Jan 20, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> there is no such thing. Whatever helps you kill the most people while staying alive longer is main objective.





---

For anyone that actually still plays this damn game, Black Ops has the best hit detection:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1BLDxELL2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illusion (Jan 20, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't think there's anyone who's stats would state otherwise. Unless they strictly play S&D.



Not me, Famas first and I've never played S&D yet. Got my KDR up to 2.08 now, I wanna hit 2.50, gonna be tough.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 20, 2011)

you can fail to hit someone with an ar or smg  even if they are "10-20 feet" in front of you in this game, it's amazing sometimes


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> there is no such thing. Whatever helps you kill the most people while staying alive longer is main objective.



Nope, I'm pretty sure you're a fuckin' nub.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> ---
> 
> For anyone that actually still plays this damn game, Black Ops has the best hit detection:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1BLDxELL2U[/YOUTUBE]



you try to quick scope you pay the price
those are misses 
I mean I have shot someone point blank with a stake out twice and missed 

so i bought second chance to troll around
after one game i put back my hacker pro

also i landed my ass into a modded lobby 
I picked up a Gold Extended mags Olympia 
It held 4 bullets but reload two that counted as 4 in the stock and only 2 from the spare ammo


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 21, 2011)

illusion said:


> Not me, Famas first and I've never played S&D yet. Got my KDR up to 2.08 now, I wanna hit 2.50, gonna be tough.


No you too. It's either the Famas or the AK74u.

@Naked, nothing surprising there. Happened to me often enough.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2011)

actually i die by the knife the most 
gun i die by the most is commando O:


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 21, 2011)

Bullshit. You wanna tell me you died more by the knife then any gun? Also getting killed by the commando the most is weird. Since it's a high level gun. Not a lot of people use it.


----------



## FearGX (Jan 21, 2011)

The Commando IMO is the ACR/SCAR imbred son. No recoil, behaves like the MW2 SCAR, The second gun of choice from me, the first been obviously the 74U (haters gonna hate).


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Bullshit. You wanna tell me you died more by the knife then any gun? Also getting killed by the commando the most is weird. Since it's a high level gun. Not a lot of people use it.


if we look at my total deaths
the knife is nearly 25-30 percent of them
which is funny because every once in four times i die is usually from being stabbed 
but for guns commando is the highest 
AK74u
Famas

i usually play games where everyone commando whores 
ever play a free for all where 4 people have silenced commando and ghost?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 21, 2011)

i think rescuing people in second chance is kinda fun, like a many game, i pretend i'm rambo and have to rescue my comrade. and after the rescue the guy is so grateful i get blowies.

that gold gun glitch, is it really fixed? i swear i've been pulling out gold and platinum pistols lately in second chance.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> ---
> 
> For anyone that actually still plays this damn game, Black Ops has the best hit detection:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1BLDxELL2U[/YOUTUBE]



Not the first time I've seen that happen on Black Ops but it's always a amusing/what the fuck moment when it does happen.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2011)

yeah happens to me too 
Everytime I snipe
A RC XD starts humping my leg :<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2011)

lol yeah, its kinda funny how hard I start panicking when one starts going for me. 

and for some reason I always tend to miss the bloody thing


----------



## illusion (Jan 21, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> No you too. It's either the Famas or the AK74u.



AWWW.  :sweat

I'm switching to the Aug.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2011)

Most people go after the cookie-cutter guns and set-ups, personally I find it get's boring/easy pretty damn fast. Random set-ups and underused guns is where it's at.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 21, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> if we look at my total deaths
> the knife is nearly 25-30 percent of them
> which is funny because every once in four times i die is usually from being stabbed
> but for guns commando is the highest
> ...


I know what you mean. I have a silenced commando class as well and it's beast. Great accuracy and pretty good damage. It's the acr silenced of this game. 

Got my G11 again, so I'm killing with that for now. Until I prestige in 3 levels.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2011)

want a real random set up?

Flak Jacket
Scout
marathon 
RPK Acog or any sniper
RPG 

Why not


----------



## Naked (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I'm bored as fuck.

Anyone up for some games?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 22, 2011)

Fucking hell, I literally went through level 31-33 in about 4 matches

I got around 15 challenges done and just farmed a shitton of exp.

hot damn


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 22, 2011)

so yeah
steady aim sprint snipers
are pretty cool people >_>


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 22, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> so yeah
> steady aim sprint snipers
> are pretty cool people >_>



i like them cause they usually cost their teams the game.

was beasting in domination in hanoi, 34-12, i only had 1long  killstreak though, my care package was a sentry gun and then my other sentry gun, lol, placed in my fave spot, and just killed the guys trying to kill my sentry gun


----------



## Gecka (Jan 22, 2011)

Wtf

I go for Core Ground War

and instead get Hardcore TDM

the hell?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2011)

Selling this game to get DCU Online.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2011)

Tell me how a couple of assholes running around 360 sniping and quick scoping beat my whole teams ass in a game of Demolition.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe you put too much faith in your team? 
That's why I play Free for All


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 22, 2011)

FFA in any COD game does not sound appealing.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2011)

I used to play nothing but FFA for the longest time on MW2 until I realized Team Deathmatch was a lot more fun, and even though I would get half the kills I did in FFA, I was getting the same amount of experience since kills in TD are worth 100 points while FFA kills are only worth 50. Also, in TD you get points for assists, which I get a lot of!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 22, 2011)

Was playing S&D against Mojos and someone on his team had a golden AK74u. So I kill him, hijack his motion sensor. Get the winning kill with the stolen golden AK74u cause something beeped on my hijacked motion sensor. Gotta love Hacker pro.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Selling this game to get DCU Online.



You'll be back....


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Selling this game to get DCU Online.



Thats perhaps the gayest thing you have ever posted after WoW, its Mike Singletary level. But then again, Singletary is on the Vikes now........


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 23, 2011)

Still haven't heard or seen much about the DLC. I wonder what that means.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2011)

this game still has so many problems, don't see my self picking up the dlc, i kinda have a bad taste in my mouth and wish i had just held out for mw3


----------



## Naked (Jan 23, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> You'll be back....



Not really. This game is a piece of shit.

Once Portal 2/MvC3 comes out, this isn't going to be touched again.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I'll still be playing this game and buy the DLC. It has problems but hell no other way to shoot ^ (use bro) up.

Just eh I hope at least a few guys on 360 are still playing this next month.

And I love how MW2 is retroactively appreciated now.


----------



## Naked (Jan 23, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Well I'll still be playing this game and buy the DLC. It has problems but hell no other way to shoot ^ (use bro) up.
> 
> And I love how MW2 is retroactively appreciated now.



Have fun playing with all the Ghost bitches camping in the corner with their little AK-74u's.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 23, 2011)

I still kill them 2:1 so no problems. It's satisfying killing someone with a cheap weapon who think a douche set-up is skill.

But I will say the 74u is worse then the UMP. I hate being killed by that gun but it just makes my cock harder when I kill them.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 23, 2011)

I might trade this for Dead Space 2 after completing the campaign... Then play Dead Space 1 and 2 and Mass Effect 2 until Mortal Kombat comes out.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 23, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I still kill them 2:1 so no problems. It's satisfying killing someone with a cheap weapon who think a douche set-up is skill.
> 
> But I will say the 74u is worse then the UMP. I hate being killed by that gun but it just makes my cock harder when I kill them.


Main reason why it's much worse is because the UMP silenced is highest tier and you can actually kill people from a far with the ump pretty fast. It takes a long ass time before you kill someone with the 74u if he's pretty far away. That's why I don't use it anymore. I'm playing with the FAMAS, M16 and Commando.


----------



## Eki (Jan 23, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I still kill them 2:1 so no problems. It's satisfying killing someone with a cheap weapon who think a douche set-up is skill.
> 
> But I will say the 74u is worse then the UMP. I hate being killed by that gun but it just makes my cock harder when I kill them.



lets kill them all with our rock hard swords


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 23, 2011)

\\_______o_0_________//


that much faggotry going on right now.


----------



## Eki (Jan 23, 2011)

Ive seen worse in the CAGFC


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 24, 2011)

Had my one best games today in TDM went 31-0 on WMD
Ghost Pro, Scout Pro, Hacker Pro
PSG1 and dual Pythons
Blackbird, chopper, dogs. 
Still noticing shitty hit detection with sniper guns though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 24, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Have fun playing with all the Ghost bitches camping in the corner with their little AK-74u's.



Throw a cooked grenade. Smile as the yellow +100 pops up on the screen.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 24, 2011)

People of NF, me and Nin thought it was a good idea to relive old times and have a nice MW2 private match.

Should this be not possible for some we can always try a BO private match.

Who's down?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes Gollum, we'll play MW2 if you get online, so.....GET ONLINE!


----------



## Naked (Jan 24, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 24, 2011)

Nin, where are you?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry, when it's snowing outside people lose the ability to drive it seems so traffic was a damn nightmare.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn if only I read this sooner. I already logged off. Going to sleep soon. MW2 private match sounds nice.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

Damnit, Muso we got 6 so far could use more man-power. Any NF people that want to jump in on for some MW2 action?


----------



## Eki (Jan 24, 2011)

About to trade in MW2 for MvC 3


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2011)

How much is MW2 worth these days.


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn it, my PStripes crapped out on me today.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Damn it, my PStripes crapped out on me today.



Your PS3 is dead?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2011)

Same thing is happening to me. Black Ops made my ps3 freeze 3 times in a row. I was making new classes and the thing fucking froze out of no where. Also something is wrong with my game. I'm prestige 7 now. So I got 9 classes. The 9th class still has that new green logo behind it even though I've edited and used the class. It won't go away :S


----------



## Gecka (Jan 24, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Same thing is happening to me. Black Ops made my ps3 freeze 3 times in a row. I was making new classes and the thing fucking froze out of no where. Also something is wrong with my game. I'm prestige 7 now. So I got 9 classes. *The 9th class still has that new green logo behind it even though I've edited and used the class. It won't go away :S*



Same here, fucking annoying as all hell


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 24, 2011)

has any of you guys seen the trailer for the crysis 2 game coming out this march?


----------



## Naked (Jan 24, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> How much is MW2 worth these days.



I saw it used for like $25 a while ago.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Same here, fucking annoying as all hell


Glad it's not just me and it's not a ps3 issue. Almost prestige 8. Hopefully that will fix it.

@scientist, Crysis 2 mp looks pretty good. Gametrailers has 3 new videos. Invisible mode is annoying though. And here I thought Ghost Pro was annoying.


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Your PS3 is dead?



Yes, otherwise I would by gaming with you guys in the private lobby.


----------



## Eki (Jan 24, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Same thing is happening to me. Black Ops made my ps3 freeze 3 times in a row. I was making new classes and the thing fucking froze out of no where. Also something is wrong with my game. I'm prestige 7 now. So I got 9 classes. The 9th class still has that new green logo behind it even though I've edited and used the class. It won't go away :S





Gecka said:


> Same here, fucking annoying as all hell



it even stays like that for the 10th slot 

11th Green Bad Ass Dragon prestige ftw


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Yes, otherwise I would by gaming with you guys in the private lobby.



Get that shit fixed asap.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 24, 2011)

before action starts, appear as shy as a maiden and the enemy will relax his vigilance


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> it even stays like that for the 10th slot
> 
> 11th Green Bad Ass Dragon prestige ftw


11th already dammn. Was wondering which prestige that dragon was. Might stay at 11, since them skulls don't do it for me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 24, 2011)

he doesn't say he hasn't played in two/three weeks and has been that prestige level 50 since then.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 24, 2011)

People add me for fun on Black Ops  My Gamertag is : I Namine I


----------



## Gecka (Jan 24, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> before action starts, appear as shy as a maiden and the enemy will relax his vigilance



Remember that shenanigan in MW2, when I appeared AFK in the spawn, but right when the guy approached me, I knifed him?

Well, it just happened again


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> he doesn't say he hasn't played in two/three weeks and has been that prestige level 50 since then.


I would've been around prestige 11 as well by now, if it wasn't for my break. I didn't game for like 2 months, cause I was too busy with work and sports. Now I have time to kill


----------



## Gecka (Jan 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MVNQfZQd8pA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 25, 2011)

Gecka said:


> [YOUTUBE]MVNQfZQd8pA[/YOUTUBE]



oh wow, lol



Haohmaru said:


> @scientist, Crysis 2 mp looks pretty good. Gametrailers has 3 new videos. Invisible mode is annoying though. And here I thought Ghost Pro was annoying.



I think I am going to get it, if just for the single player. though the multiplayer is looking pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

Level 42. 43 is 8000 exp away.

Changed my main weapon from the AK-74u grip to spectre grip.

after I changed it I got my best FFA game. 28-1


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 25, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I would've been around prestige 11 as well by now, if it wasn't for my break. I* didn't game for like 2 months*


So you haven't played the game since it came out





Gecka said:


> [YOUTUBE]MVNQfZQd8pA[/YOUTUBE]


That is disturbingly funny.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 25, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Yes, otherwise I would by gaming with you guys in the private lobby.



had my xbox for like 4  years and no rrod 
Lol P$3


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 25, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> So you haven't played the game since it came out


I played up to start of prestige 2 then quit (1 week or so). Around 2 months ago.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 25, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I played up to start of prestige 2 then quit (1 week or so). Around 2 months ago.



I never prestiged. I just got to level 40 and stopped. nothing wrong with the game. I just got burned out on COD. when COD4 was out, I played it religiously for like a year, and then skipped world at war, and all other FPS games for that matter. I didn't play another FPS until MW2....so I guess history is repeating itself in my case.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2011)

Ehh that video :rofl


----------



## Eki (Jan 25, 2011)

All i play is street fighter now thats why. I just didn't want to prestige anymore :3


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 25, 2011)

i had another 7 man carpet bomb kill last night on tdm, so epic the game slows down.  wish i could show u but effing theatre doesn't work


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 25, 2011)

i got a kill with a SAM Turret 

It was locking onto a spy plane and bitch tried to knife it and KABOOM


----------



## Naked (Jan 25, 2011)

I played a little bit of the Crysis 2 beta and the hit detection is pretty bad in my opinion. 

Hopefully it was because I was lagging.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

^Not even.


----------



## Naked (Jan 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Not even.





Did Id get his PS3 fixed?


----------



## Eki (Jan 25, 2011)

5% to go


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Did Id get his PS3 fixed?



Not yet, get online to play Marvel with myself, spike and brandon.


----------



## Naked (Jan 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Not yet, get online to play Marvel with myself, spike and brandon.



You guys are too easy.

I've got to do something anyway.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 25, 2011)

Nae when Crysis 2 Demo comes out you fucking this game off?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You guys are too easy.
> 
> I've got to do something anyway.



Yeah okay there buddy.


----------



## Id (Jan 25, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> had my xbox for like 4  years and no rrod
> Lol P$3



Your X-Box is a freak of nature, for me all it took was one fucking day. And fresh out the Box, my X-Box  ripped circle groves into my games. 

Man fuck these systems.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 26, 2011)

Excellent  .


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2011)

Just watched a couple of Crysis 2 gameplay videos on youtube. Game looks like fun. Although it takes a lot of bullets for someone to die and cloak camping is gayyyy


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 26, 2011)

Hit detection works.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 26, 2011)

Bulletstorm demo is fun


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 26, 2011)

Nuketown doesn't even seem to come up in rotation any more.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 26, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Nope, I'm pretty sure you're a fuckin' nub.



call me what you want but it gets me 15-30 kills a game and if putting up high kills and low death is being a noob then ill take it


----------



## Naked (Jan 26, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> call me what you want but it gets me 15-30 kills a game and if putting up high kills and low death is being a noob then ill take it



No, what makes you a noob is the fact that you have to resort to those bastardly tactics to get a good kill death ratio. 

Good players (people that actually have skill) don't need that.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 26, 2011)

then im king noob


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 26, 2011)

Two guys on my team during a round of Firing Range Domination called in, between them: 6 chopper gunners, 2 gunships, one (but maybe two) dogs. On top of the killstreaks I and another person were calling in. It was silly.

I'm surprised no one left the game or dashboarded.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 26, 2011)

was the score close?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 26, 2011)

I am going to try to do that anti-noob prestige challenge 

You have to pick 5 perks you won't buy
2 of them blue 
1 green
1 Orange
1 of any color 

Ghost
Flak Jacket
Scout
Second Chance
Marathon

attachments you cant use:
nade launcher
flamethrower
rapid fire
Dual Wield
Variable Zoom
Red Dot

Guns you cant use:
ARs:
FAMAS
Galil 
Commando 
g11

smg:
Skorpion 
AK74
MPL
Spectre
Classified

shotties:
Spas
HS 10

Snipers: 
L96 
PSG1

LMG:
M60

Pistols:
Makarov
Python
CZ75 []

Launchers: 
RPG
China Lake

Specials are okay

Equipment you cannot use:
Motion Sensor
Camera Spike
Tact Insert
Flashbangs
Nova Gas 
Semtex

....

It's gunna be a long prestige :/


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, sort of, 200-128. It was like that only because around 120 points people on my team just didn't even bother capping points anymore just farming kills.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

Good games Matt and Spike, got kicked off the TV for the time being, might be back on tonight if not then tomorrow as usual.


----------



## Eki (Jan 26, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> No, what makes you a noob is the fact that you have to resort to those bastardly tactics to get a good kill death ratio.
> 
> Good players (people that actually have skill) don't need that.



lol @ implying there are good players. So many shit people play this game its quite revolting


----------



## Naked (Jan 26, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol @ implying there are good players. So many shit people play this game its quite revolting



I was talking about people like you and me. 

amirite?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Good games Matt and Spike, got kicked off the TV for the time being, might be back on tonight if not then tomorrow as usual.


Don't tell me you guys were playing MP without me


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Don't tell me you guys were playing MP without me



It was a random spur of the moment thing.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2011)

Meh too late for me anyways. You guys do TDM?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

Nah we did capture the flag for a bit.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 27, 2011)

Capture the flag is so boring. I hate basecampers. Only reason I played CtF last prestige was because I wanted marathon pro. Me and my friends were camping at the enemy flag one after another. As soon as we captured the flag another went running with the new flag. And the rest just protected him. Pretty easy way to capture them flags, but boring as well.

I was playing Demo today and got 2 gunships in 1 round in Firing Range. Had 80 kills by the end of round 1 and we still lost!! 2nd round had 40 more. I ended with 120 kills yet, we still freaking lost the game. That's why I hate playing without friends. Everyone just goes for the respawns and not for the bomb. Before anyone starts wondering how I got so many kills. I was staying at the bomb B. Really good way to get in some kills while protecting the bomb.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 27, 2011)

wet            fart


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 27, 2011)

We need to play Sabotage


----------



## Naked (Jan 27, 2011)

Obviously outplayed.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 27, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Obviously outplayed.


----------



## Eki (Jan 27, 2011)

it takes 2 shots for me :[


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 27, 2011)

The PSG1 as of patch 1.06 kills in one shot from the stomach and up with any set up.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 27, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> The PSG1 as of patch 1.06 kills in one shot from the stomach and up with any set up.



Yup I ran a setup of PSG1 w/extended mags and dual Pythons
Ghost Pro
Scout Pro 
Hacker Pro
but looking to change the first perk.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 27, 2011)

So, I could be mad late on this, but what is this update about on the 360 for blackops?


----------



## Naked (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> So, I could be mad late on this, but what is this update about on the 360 for blackops?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 27, 2011)

Spawned right into the middle of an enemies knife lounge. It missed, but I thought to myself "surely I would not get spawned in a confined room cheek by jowl to an enemy when he is staring at the spot I just spawned" (Summit, next to C). I thought it was a twitchy teammate...he killed me half a second later.

edit: just watched the clip. The guy is staring at the spot, my teammate spawns there and gets knifed. I spawn right after that in the same spot while the enemy is still staring there, get sprayed.

I wish this was just butthurt exaggeration on my part.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2011)

post a vid, if ur theatre work that is


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 27, 2011)

the update just made everything worse.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 27, 2011)

Man I haven't been on since Mid December, anything important that I missed? Major updates or shit like that?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2011)

does any one else get a vibe from his answers? like hes better than us players? he made the shitty game.  had an awesome semtex kill of some camper in wmd camping on the platform by the truck over B, stuck and killed him from the C side


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2011)

more like telling every naysayer to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 28, 2011)

Started using the Tactical Insertion for the hell of it, and I'm starting to like it.


----------



## Cash (Jan 28, 2011)

We need to play together one day, Mist.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2011)

this fucking game...last night was playing in a close game of domination in havana against a team that was way too good for us.  enemy drops a marker and the announcer says "enemy sentry gun incoming", i kill him and wait for the gun, the dang package shows on the map but the gun never arrived, which we could have used to help hold down B. 

Then my team wasted a bunch of time flocking to that package and we lost our flag, mmotherflower!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 28, 2011)

Any of y'all want to party up on some NF weaboo shit (I'm not a weaboo)? 
Add me on live SRG Skeetz.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 28, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> this fucking game...last night was playing in a close game of domination in havana against a team that was way too good for us.  enemy drops a marker and the announcer says "enemy sentry gun incoming", i kill him and wait for the gun, the dang package shows on the map but the gun never arrived, which we could have used to help hold down B.
> 
> Then my team wasted a bunch of time flocking to that package and we lost our flag, mmotherflower!!!



It could have landed on top of a building or some other structure. That has happened to me tons of times in many Call of Duty games. A lot of times I lose mine in the sniping area on WMD.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2011)

no, the marker was in a legit spot , and the map showed the package being there, and the enemy never deployed the sentry gun.  it was just a ghost package, which is a known bug btw.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 28, 2011)

That sucks. I've seriously never had it happen to me, but I believe you when you say it's a known bug. Sounds like some kind of bullshit that CoD is good for.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2011)

i've had carepackages of mine where the symbol stays on the map after I took it, your teammates come looking for it, can really mess your team up.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, I know. I have lost matches a few times because my team is more focused on getting out their Care Packages and less focused on capturing/defending the flag, defending/defusing the bomb, etc.


----------



## eHav (Jan 28, 2011)

why do ppl seem to like HC modes less?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't even tried Hardcore on Black Ops yet. I disliked it on MW2 because the HUD was removed and I like the mini-map.


----------



## eHav (Jan 28, 2011)

well but thats why we have the spy plane 

i play it on the PC and i went from MW to black ops, and even back in MW i only played HC. i always found wierd how it could take 5 6 shots to kill someone, in HC at least we gotta watch out for ourselves since getting shot first usualy means we die, we cant spam frags and KS's near our team etc..it also gets rid of people knifing you across a room wich seems to be one of the biggest complaints. i only play normaly in sniper only servers since one shot usualy kills someone unless it bugs out.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 28, 2011)

That's another thing. I was always pissed off by teammates using explosives in Hardcore game modes. In MW2 I constantly got noob tubed and hit with the Javelin by friendlies. Pissed me off.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 28, 2011)

I give up on the black ops knife...i would honestly feel safer with a toothpick.

But uhh yeah First Strike looks pretty cool...whens the release for the ps3?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 28, 2011)

Beastly said:


> I give up on the black ops knife...i would honestly feel safer with a toothpick.
> 
> But uhh yeah First Strike looks pretty cool...whens the release for the ps3?



Prolly March 1st if it follows the pattern of previous DLC from COD. Xbox gets it first then the PS3 after a month has gone by.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> this fucking game...last night was playing in a close game of domination in havana against a team that was way too good for us.  enemy drops a marker and the announcer says "enemy sentry gun incoming", i kill him and wait for the gun, the dang package shows on the map but the gun never arrived, which we could have used to help hold down B.
> 
> Then my team wasted a bunch of time flocking to that package and we lost our flag, mmotherflower!!!


see if you had a headset that wouldn't have happened.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 28, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> see if you had a headset that wouldn't have happened.


>Implying that team mates would listen.

Anyone else play much Zombies? I haven't had much else to do whithout Live :/


----------



## Naked (Jan 28, 2011)

eHav said:


> *well but thats why we have the spy plane*
> 
> i play it on the PC and i went from MW to black ops, and even back in MW i only played HC. i always found wierd how it could take 5 6 shots to kill someone, in HC at least we gotta watch out for ourselves since getting shot first usualy means we die, we cant spam frags and KS's near our team etc..it also gets rid of people knifing you across a room wich seems to be one of the biggest complaints. i only play normaly in sniper only servers since one shot usualy kills someone unless it bugs out.



Do you not run into lobbies that have nothing but Ghost abusers?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2011)

eHav said:


> why do ppl seem to like HC modes less?


most of the 360 players are hc tdm/s&d whores.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm more of an Aug man myself. Regardless of that, has anyone else become addicted to Combat Training?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm still surprised the bots in black ops are actually worse than in games like, say, Doom.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jan 29, 2011)

What do you mean? You can change the difficulty setting from recruit to veteran. Plus, I play on regular all the time and it seems like the A.I. evolves over time.


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

This game when it first came out was like


and then 2 months later its


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> this fucking game...last night was playing in a close game of domination in havana against a team that was way too good for us.  enemy drops a marker and the announcer says "enemy sentry gun incoming", i kill him and wait for the gun, the dang package shows on the map but the gun never arrived, which we could have used to help hold down B.
> 
> Then my team wasted a bunch of time flocking to that package and we lost our flag, mmotherflower!!!



That happened twice when I was playing.

I once accidently got my care package stuck on a roof, it was half on the roof and half floating. physics where are they?

also wtf is up with the physics anyway. you die, you fall down half floating on stairs and after a second you get the ragdolls. 

also I hate my teams on this game, I am always the only one actually going for the domination point and other objectives while they fuck around and killfarm. 

Biscuits: going to add you tonight. you still need to rape me in BB


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 29, 2011)

^People almost never play solely for the objective. I do the same when I'm playing with a party. When we're killing in demolition, we let the enemy team plant/defuse the bom on purpose so that we have more time to get kills. But eventually we do want to win.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 29, 2011)

Eki said:


> This game when it first came out was like
> 
> 
> and then 2 months later its



that took like a week for me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 29, 2011)

half the games i was put in tonight the team was already getting blown away.  fucking bs!


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2011)

This game when it first came out was like



and then 2 months later its


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't touched this game in while and it seems like they haven't fixed shit!

Waiting for my paycheck to a pick up Dead Space 2 and/or Assassins Creed Brotherhood. This game is getting traded, just counting the days...


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 29, 2011)

For all you zombie players out there.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVsHRDKd6uM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 29, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Haven't touched this game in while and it seems like they haven't fixed shit!
> 
> Waiting for my paycheck to a pick up Dead Space 2 and/or Assassins Creed Brotherhood. This game is getting traded, just counting the days...


Idk about that. They have fixed a lot of connection issues on the PS3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

I am suppose to get this later on today.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 29, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I am suppose to get this later on today.



Xbox or PS3? If Xbox, let me know. I'll add you.

Also, last night in Combat Training I had a Care Package marker stay on the mini-map after I picked it up like Fapper and I were talking about. Luckily my best friend and I were doing 2 vs. 9 and I just told him not to try to get it because it wasn't there.

I can't wait for Tuesday night. Both my best friend and I are off work and we're gonna do Combat Training on the new maps all goddamn night!


----------



## Eki (Jan 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> This game when it first came out was like
> 
> 
> 
> and then 2 months later its



Quality post bro


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Couldn't get it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder why I hardly ever hear marathon users when they run up and knife me. Seems silly that I would need ninja pro just to hear someone's footsteps.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 30, 2011)

Add me on xbox: I Namine I or/and PSN: INamineI


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I wonder why I hardly ever hear marathon users when they run up and knife me. Seems silly that I would need ninja pro just to hear someone's footsteps.



among the many reasons i won't be doing the dlc


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2011)

slammin some nubs in sharpshooter


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2011)

went on a 22 killstreak on sharpshooter villa


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Level 44 almost 45. so now I can get the commando. is it any good?

uck I got thrown in a game where the other team was all M60 they were raping our asses.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2011)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH*

You guys have not raged until you have tried this "anti-noob" prestige challenge 

Cant use Ghost
Fine
Cant use flak jacket
WHY?! 
Cant use Scout
Which makes sniping with only the 1st two snipers even more unbearable
Cant use Marathon and second chance
Doesnt really effect me either way

You cannot upgrade the following perks pro:
Lightweight 
Hardline
*Sleight of hand *
Hardened 
Tactical mask
*Hacker*
FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU--


Universal rules:
No red dot, variable zoom, dual wield and no acog for any type of gun

Cant use the last two shotguns
[My Spas :<]
Cant use the last two snipers
No point in sniping even more so without scout and no variable zoom or acog scopes

Only ARs you can buy and use are Enfield AUG and AK47
No overused, single shot or burst shot ARs allowed
Also no noob tubes and flamethrowers 

Only SMGs you can buy and use are MP5K, MAC11, Uzi and PM63
Also, no rapid fire and no dual wield 

LMGs only have the rules of no using the M60

Launchers 
no china lake 

Pistols
No Python and No Makarov
No Fully auto [that's fine with me ]

Equipment:
No Semtex, Nova gas, flashbangs or concussive nades
No Motion sensor, C4 [], camera spike, or tact inserts

Specials are the only thing not restricted

This prestige makes me hate this game
But I am gunna do it
I am gunna spend an entire prestige with these horrible restrictions

---
So basically the best class you can get is
scav pro
warlord pro
ninja pro 

:/
And I see why
You will only have frags, tomahawks and smokes but smoke you dont get extra of :<

Oh and you cant buy any killstreak higher than 8 and you cant buy the same number kill streak
so off the bat:
No RC XD, Napalm and Rockets
Can only Choose between
Rolling Thunder and SR 71
Sentry Gun and Mortars
Counter and Sam turret


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont have any problems with that setup. the only thing il miss is mah marathon and scout. 

I don't use flak jacket/ghost and I used the 47 with grip all the time.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 31, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I dont have any problems with that setup. the only thing il miss is mah marathon and scout.
> 
> I don't use flak jacket/ghost and I used the 47 with grip all the time.



don't u mean 74 w/ grip +rapid fire?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 31, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Cant use Ghost
> Fine
> Cant use flak jacket
> WHY?!
> ...



None of those affect me except for Ghost, which is fine since I only use Ghost when I snipe or feel like shotgunning. 



> You cannot upgrade the following perks pro:
> Lightweight
> Hardline
> *Sleight of hand *
> ...



Only one that affects me on that list is Sleight of Hand. Rest I don't care about pro-wise. 



> Universal rules:
> No red dot, variable zoom, dual wield and no acog for any type of gun



No red dot, can I use Reflex? :ho



> Cant use the last two shotguns
> [My Spas :<]
> Cant use the last two snipers
> No point in sniping even more so without scout and no variable zoom or acog scopes



Poor Spas :<

I'm shit with sniping anyways, so not using snipers isn't a big loss so long as I have my M-



> Only ARs you can buy and use are Enfield AUG and AK47



MY M16 



> No overused, single shot or burst shot ARs allowed
> Also no noob tubes and flamethrowers



Don't use tubs or flames. 



> Only SMGs you can buy and use are MP5K, MAC11, Uzi and PM63
> Also, no rapid fire and no dual wield



MPK5 and Mac11 are cool, so that's all good. But no Spectre or MPL 



> LMGs only have the rules of no using the M60



HK21 



> Launchers
> no china lake



Strela all the way



> Pistols
> No Python and No Makarov
> No Fully auto [that's fine with me ]



All good. 



> Equipment:
> No Semtex, Nova gas, flashbangs or concussive nades
> No Motion sensor, C4 [], camera spike, or tact inserts



Can never use flashes right, and the only equipment I use outside of claymores are tacts, so 



> scav pro
> warlord pro
> ninja pro



Eh.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 31, 2011)

Why no flametrower? It's not like it's good.


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 31, 2011)

Traded this bitch.


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2011)

lol.

Flamethrower is fun to use


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2011)

It's so frustrating not using any cheesey guns D:
I keep  getting out gunned at all ranges
especially close and mid because of enemy rapid fire


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2011)

Shotgun + Light Weight+ Marathon+ Scavenger+ Stun G.=???


----------



## Naked (Jan 31, 2011)

I would try to go through a whole prestige sniping, but I don't want to end up hanging myself.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2011)

Eki said:


> Shotgun + L*ight Weight+ Marathon+ Scavenger+* Stun G.=???



kind of impossible


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 31, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> It's so frustrating not using any cheesey guns D:
> I keep  getting out gunned at all ranges
> especially close and mid because of enemy rapid fire



You can still use the Stoner63 right?

You just saved yourself some trouble, that thing should have been on that ban list of yours.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> You can still use the Stoner63 right?
> 
> You just saved yourself some trouble, that thing should have been on that ban list of yours.



that's one the few things not banned
still i gotta ante up 6k to get it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Mmmm I don't know if I prefer the commando + dot sight or my spectre + grip.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 31, 2011)

COMMANDOOOOOOOO Spectre is meh


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2011)

i remember that my most beast cqc class was
Flakky Coat
Steady Aim
Running Shoes and Spectre extended mags


----------



## Beastly (Jan 31, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> COMMANDOOOOOOOO Spectre is meh



Whats so great about the commando?

It has slow fire rate, average damage and average accuracy..


----------



## eHav (Jan 31, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Whats so great about the commando?
> 
> It has slow fire rate, average damage and average accuracy..



in HC, the first hit usualy kills and the first shot is incredibly acurate


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 31, 2011)

Just saw someone who attempted to make a Punisher emblem. But his proportions, symmetry and design choices were fucking horrid. The rectangular shapes at the bottom did not line up, where mismatched and visibly uneven  I hate those who don't appreciate symmetry. 





Yakuza said:


> Traded this bitch.


I can't believe you got so many games for it.


Yakuza said:


> Haven't touched this game in while and it seems like they haven't fixed shit!


Idd


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2011)

do you guys think they take old original xbox games??


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2011)

Got a triple with C4

ahhh

just like mw2


----------



## DanE (Feb 1, 2011)

What about the new maps are they good


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

> asking people to comment on what they haven't experienced


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

ain't gonna spend my money on shit like that. I'd rather buy alt. costumes for Street fighter


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

lol                            .


----------



## Naked (Feb 1, 2011)

Eki said:


> ain't gonna spend my money on shit like that. I'd rather buy alt. costumes for Street fighter



Lol, that's what I did.


----------



## DanE (Feb 1, 2011)

So they are not good, ok


----------



## Naked (Feb 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> So they are not good, ok



No, Black Ops just sucks in general.


----------



## DanE (Feb 1, 2011)

The why do you guys post here? if you hate so much shouldn't you just let the thread die


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't hate it. Just got bored of it. I think it was because no one was on par with me :/

lolollololololol, someone, eat my ego


----------



## Naked (Feb 1, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> The why do you guys post here? if you hate so much shouldn't you just let the thread die



Because the PS3 crew sometimes plays Zombies.


----------



## DanE (Feb 1, 2011)

Eki said:


> I don't hate it. Just got bored of it. I think it was because no one was on par with me :/
> 
> lolollololololol, someone, eat my ego



Yeah I got bored of it also,  too many little kids and crappy maps.  I prefer challenging games like fighters


----------



## Gecka (Feb 1, 2011)

Eki said:


> I don't hate it. Just got bored of it. I think it was because no one was on par with me :/
> 
> lolollololololol, someone, eat my ego



get on my level son

me and one of my irl friends pretty much rapestomp together if paired up with semi-decent teammates

you on the other hand mastered the art of solo play in every imaginable team oriented game you cunt


----------



## DanE (Feb 1, 2011)

Gecka said:


> get on my level son
> 
> me and one of my irl friends pretty much rapestomp together if paired up with semi-decent teammates
> 
> you on the other hand mastered the art of solo play in every imaginable team oriented game you cunt



Black Ops is suppose to be a team base game?  I bet if you could kill your teammates and they wouldn't retract points, everybody would be shooting at each other


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't play for real when im playing with my friends. I end up fooling around with tomahawks 

Im a one man team. Im like the Captain America of Call of Duty

I basically know what you're going to do before you do it. Thats how i win most of the time. Which is pretty ridiculous, cause my win ratio is like 2.16 and ive mostly played by my self


----------



## Gecka (Feb 1, 2011)

Eki said:


> I can't play for real when im playing with my friends. I end up fooling around with tomahawks
> 
> Im a one man team. Im like the Captain America of Call of Duty



boy you would get your shit packed in by a team that had half of its shit organized though

then again that goes for every other pubstar/machinima guy


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

Its happened before. But i can take on whole teams, its just that my teammates are the ones i usually have to carry.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

sounds like the script to an enticing gay porno.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 1, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> sounds like the script to an enticing gay porno.



just another day playing with the 360 team i guess


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea, we're currently looking for some average sized men atm, though from your singing audition you gave us, you seem pretty reliable for this one part we have. Interested?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 1, 2011)

ugh , ctf has so much camping, lose alot of games cause of trash tactics by opponents, but i got my 15 captures by level 14, shitt


----------



## Sito (Feb 1, 2011)

Is like the whole online community to this game like 9-12 year olds now? 
I played today after ignoring this game for better games and when i got on there was a bunch of kids, I went to a different game, an guess what? more kids. Lol the box does say 17+ right?

Well on the 360 anyways.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

Gecka said:


> get on my level son
> 
> me and one of my irl friends pretty much rapestomp together if paired up with semi-decent teammates
> 
> you on the other hand mastered the art of solo play in every imaginable team oriented game you cunt



I hzve to play solo most of the time, shitty ass teams get you killed if you try to work with them.

about the kids. every online game has kids but popular titles like blackops/halo will have more. I remember the first time some high pitched brat was whining about a RC kill everybody else told him to shut the fuck up and go play barbie or some shit. :ho

and lol got a invite for a clan called TMG


----------



## Sito (Feb 1, 2011)

I know every game has kids, but it was just ridiculous. There's was this one kid that I guess was going through puberty and his voice sounded fucking hilarious. 

When I play reach, only like every other day i have to listen to some little girl(I mean boy with a girl voice), seriously the boys with girl voices conquer it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 1, 2011)

I decided to jump on a Demolition match tonight out of the blue. I got in one that was half over on Firing Range. The best guy on my team was going 12 and 42, the best on the other team was doing 100 and 12. I was so pissed. We literally could not spawn. They had us spawn trapped so bad I couldn't even fucking believe it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 1, 2011)

Panic said:


> I decided to jump on a Demolition match tonight out of the blue. I got in one that was half over on Firing Range. The best guy on my team was going 12 and 42, the best on the other team was doing 100 and 12. I was so pissed. We literally could not spawn. They had us spawn trapped so bad I couldn't even fucking believe it.


Same thing happened to me yesterday. I'm usually the person spawntrapping other people. So I was like lets see if I can get out of this bitch... no chance. If it were just people you had to kill. No problem. But them freaking dogs and chopper gunners, you can't escape from. BTW I love the latest update. Now I can go on without having to kill last stand people.

Edit: Gametrailers has gameplay montages of all the new Strike maps that are coming out soon.
also here 

Edit2: Snipers are so much shit in this game. Yesterday I was playing a private match with like 8 of my friends. Sniper only. I had that standard sniper class that's available from the start. So I come across someone that's standing still in that computer room in radiation. I literally stand 2 meters behind him. Shoot him once, I miss. Second time without moving an inch, I miss again. Third time, still didn't move. I hit him. I was like W T F. I was on the same spot no scoping you and it took 3 times to actually hit you. While you and me both weren't moving :S


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 1, 2011)

The first two snipers are like the Olympia and the Stakeout you know they are in the sights or crosshairs if hipfiring 
pull trigger miss
I  shot the stake out point blank [lol blank is not supposed to miss ] twice in knife range
missed both times
not even a hit marker


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

I hate snipers. I have never ever been good with them. most of the time I take too long aiming and get killed


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 1, 2011)

PSG1 and L96 are the only snipers worth a mention


----------



## Gecka (Feb 1, 2011)

The wa2000 just needs a faster fire rate

it barely has any recoil, but its low damage and large firecap is just fucking frustrating


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 1, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> The first two snipers are like the Olympia and the Stakeout you know they are in the sights or crosshairs if hipfiring
> pull trigger miss
> I  shot the stake out point blank [lol blank is not supposed to miss ] twice in knife range
> missed both times
> not even a hit marker



Hate that. Shoot an Olympia point blank and it misses


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 1, 2011)

olympia and stakeout are shotguns, not snipers


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 1, 2011)

I know. I was referring to when Axl was talking about his Stakeout. Derp.


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

Gecka said:


> The wa2000 just needs a faster fire rate
> 
> it barely has any recoil, but its low damage and large firecap is just fucking frustrating



I know right? And it needs a bigger ammo clip


----------



## Naked (Feb 1, 2011)

The problem with the snipers is that they're inconsistent.
The hit detection is shit in this game so even if you hit your target right in the head, it won't even give you a hit marker.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2011)

^Not even.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah but you can also shoot someone in the butt and get a headshot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone get the new maps and then not be able to hit anyone on new maps and not take theatre video or play a game that your team doesn't get players to play a proper match?

last night , and i have a witness, an enemy showed up with his name in green like a teammate, and shot me.  btw, not the first time it's happened to me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2011)

I lost interest due to shitty matchmaking


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

^ like everyone else. Most people were playing the previous Call of Duty game up until August/September.


FapperWocky said:


> last night , and i have a witness, an enemy showed up with his name in  green like a teammate, and shot me.  btw, not the first time it's  happened to me.


Happens like once or twice a day. Sometimes it's obviously because a teammate is standing behind him, other times no one is near but you two and still a green name. But it happened in the previous Call of Duty game too so...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 1, 2011)

i never saw that in mw2, as a matter of fact alot of the problems of black ops weren't in mw2


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

what is the maximum number of players for zombies?


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

Cuatro           .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

lol wtf 2exp away from level 45


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

We don't need play-by-play updates on what level you're on. No one gives a shit. Everyone here is past second prestige.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> We don't need play-by-play updates on what level you're on. No one gives a shit. Everyone here is past second prestige.



shut up clijsters pwns your ava.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

you don't even know who it is. you only like her because she lasted longer than Henin. 

ie bandwagon whore.

Next you'll tell us you have always liked Federer/Nadal only. Or Maybe Djoko since he won this round.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 1, 2011)

Why is everyone using Final Stand grr. Lobbies are infested with Final Stand morons. I hate having to kill people multiple times. Just freaking die already.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

it must really interrupt your spawn camping...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> you don't even know who it is. you only like her because she lasted longer than Henin.
> 
> ie bandwagon whore.
> 
> Next you'll tell us you have always liked Federer/Nadal only. Or Maybe Djoko since he won this round.



I have liked clijsters since the beginning. 

I hate henin sure she was good but meh I don't like her.

I don't watch men tennis


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 1, 2011)

I liked Henin's beautiful backhand. But that's about it. Chick looks like a dyke. Besides Clijsters is much more fun. 

Djockovic ftw. How the hell did Nadal lose against Ferrer :S


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for not allowing me to join your party Devon.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I liked Henin's beautiful backhand. But that's about it. *Chick looks like a dyke.* Besides Clijsters is much more fun.
> 
> Djockovic ftw. How the hell did Nadal lose against Ferrer :S


You need to see Amelie Mauresmo.

Also anyone who doesn't absolutely adore Henin is silly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> You need to see Amelie Mauresmo.
> 
> Also anyone who doesn't absolutely adore Henin is silly.



I love her for the tennis she plays but otherwise meh, just never liked her + she is french belgian so she needs to do amazing shit before I like her.

Always have been and always will be a clijsters fan. I hope to see her play live soon.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 1, 2011)

second chance pro get's trolled by some teammates, i predicted it would.  some people won't save a teammate even when it's pretty safe too.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 1, 2011)

Most of the time I just leave them lying around now, cause I know I get the kill when they die. I hated how people stole mine kill before the update. 

Maresmo, Henin. Same category of uglyness.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd tap majority of the Russian and other Eastern European tennis players.

The rest are shit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

^ you mean everyone except Kuznetsova. If anyone looked like a man it was her. 

Well, and Petkovic since she has a horse face

The rest are shit.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats why I said *"MAJORITY"*


----------



## Beastly (Feb 1, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> second chance pro get's trolled by some teammates, i predicted it would.  some people won't save a teammate even when it's pretty safe too.



I dont get why but second chance is more jacked up in this game than mw2. I got a ballistic knife hitmarker and i saw the guy go into second chance...that's overpowered for a perk


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

got the new maps this morning, only played Stadium, Berlin Wall, and Kawloon. Just like i did when i hated black ops, i'd have to get use to the maps and know where the hell im going. The only one people in my lobby wasnt camping was Stadium, the other two i couldnt find anyone and there would be 3-4 of my teammates camping in the same building. Thats the be expected i guess since everyone is trying to get a feel for them.


----------



## Naked (Feb 1, 2011)

Beastly said:


> I dont get why but second chance is more jacked up in this game than mw2. I got a ballistic knife hitmarker and i saw the guy go into second chance...that's overpowered for a perk



It's because more people used Commando in MW2.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2011)

I shot this guy out the window, I guess that's why they call it windowpane .


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

I found something for you nae :33


----------



## Gecka (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty happy with all the maps

Kowloon is a fucking tricky map though, too many variables to consider for a good route

Discovery domination is the best though

Berlin wall is kinda fun, but the middle area is a death zone unless you have flak jacket


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 2, 2011)

Beastly said:


> I dont get why but second chance is more jacked up in this game than mw2. I got a ballistic knife hitmarker and i saw the guy go into second chance...that's overpowered for a perk



I tomahawked a guy as he dropped into second chance and got an assist for it


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 2, 2011)

When is the map pack out for PS3?? 

I want to rape everyone in the Stadium map like I did in the awesome Nuketown map! 

I would always be grateful with Black Ops for not bringing in the motherfucking Stopping Power perk....


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 2, 2011)

Earned a rolling thunder on Stadium, killed no one


----------



## Naked (Feb 2, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> When is the map pack out for PS3??
> 
> I want to rape everyone in the Stadium map like I did in the awesome Nuketown map!
> 
> I would always be grateful with Black Ops for not bringing in the motherfucking Stopping Power perk....



A month after if it follows the MW2 route.

I never saw a problem with Stopping Power, but whatever.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 2, 2011)

i didn't like stopping power cause gun fights always went to the stopping power person,  95% of people had to use it cause of that, including myself.

however i don't like halo jumping , guns are pretty weak in BO


----------



## Naked (Feb 2, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i didn't like stopping power cause gun fights always went to the stopping power person,  95% of people had to use it cause of that, including myself.
> 
> however i don't like halo jumping , guns are pretty weak in BO



Nah, not really. So many people have shit aim. 

If you can jumpshot/dropshot, it's easier, but they nerf'd dropshotting in BO so w/e.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

nuketown is not a fun map. But all the scrubs seem to believe otherwise.


----------



## Beastly (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> nuketown is not a fun map. But all the scrubs seem to believe otherwise.



True Story: In nuketown, I spawned, walked two steps, and stepped into the range of a random claymore. Epic spawn kill'd


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> nuketown is not a fun map. But all the scrubs seem to believe otherwise.



It's fun when I'm winning.


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 2, 2011)

Nuketown + Olympia SG =


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 2, 2011)

Nuketown even campers like me can get 30+ kills.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

Peole are retarded to stand in the window. I be noob tubing that shit all day. Well not the noob tube, but the RPG


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> Peole are retarded to stand in the window. I be noob tubing that shit all day. Well not the noob tube, but the RPG



RPG meet Flak Jacket


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

Shits stupid, i once shot a rocket right at a guys feet and he didn't die. Utter shit


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> Shits stupid, i once shot a rocket right at a guys feet and he didn't die. Utter shit



Yea it is I only use it in run and gun class so claymores dont jack me up.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't use Flak Jacket, mostly Scav or Hardline

Is FJ any good?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 2, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I don't use Flak Jacket, mostly Scav or Hardline
> 
> Is FJ any good?



It is in certain maps like Firing Range and Nuketown because of all nade spamming. Also game modes like Domination people use it a lot.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

Would rather use Hardline. Get me dem killstreaks supa fast


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> Would rather use Hardline. Get me dem killstreaks supa fast



True true I switch it up every once in awhile what KS do you use?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 2, 2011)

i like flak jacket, i can't be touched in it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

I fucking hate domination.

why the fuck cant you go "ground war > big team deathmatch"

Every fucking game I join its always domination domination FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT DOMINATION.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not a fan of domination in this game, if your with a full party it's fine but by yourself it's boring and annoying to try and carry the team by yourself.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

and I really regret buying the new maps they are pieces of shit.

and this is something that has been bugging me for a looong time.

if you pick free for all its all "small maps" but then it gives you that new HUEG ice map for some reason.

HOW IS THAT SMALL.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 2, 2011)

Played with this guy: 64-10, no dogs no chopper gunners, caped 6 objectives. 

next game, four people with zero captures on my team. They didn't even go positive


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

hit detection really sucks.

guy walks towards me right infront of me, I aim my commando+dot straight at his head and fucking shoot him in the head 4 times, nothing.

he then shoots back with his AK47 and kills me with 2 bullets no headshot.

what the fuck.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> True true I switch it up every once in awhile what KS do you use?



UAV, Napalm, and the sentry gun


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there a lot of people on NF playing this on PS3?

I need a new shooter to play since I'm burned out on MGO a bit.


----------



## Naked (Feb 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is there a lot of people on NF playing this on PS3?
> 
> I need a new shooter to play since I'm burned out on MGO a bit.



I think Haohmaru still plays this.

You'll get burnt out on this real quick too.


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 2, 2011)

I still play, but only wager matches now.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

So I shouldnt buy this for 10 bucks?


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 2, 2011)

It's not just me. Mojos, Fire, Narutosushi, Saint, Onmi play as well. I play it more than any of them though. Going for prestige 10 now.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> It's not just me. Mojos, Fire, Narutosushi, Saint, Onmi play as well. I play it more than any of them though. Going for prestige 10 now.



Ah, well I might just hold off on it and get MvC3 instead for the time being.


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2011)

meh, you'll get your play times worth with 10 bucks


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 3, 2011)

My opinion of the new maps. Discovery blows, Stadium is okay, Kowloon is okay, Berlin Wall is okay, Ascension is okay. Nothing spectacular at all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't know what they have with huge maps, I don't remember which map, the one with shitloads of buildings with entrances EVERYWHERE.

I ran around for about 8 minutes without meeting anybody in a big team deathmatch.

seriously WTF


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> hit detection really sucks.
> 
> guy walks towards me right infront of me, I aim my commando+dot straight at his head and fucking shoot him in the head 4 times, nothing.
> 
> ...



Maybe cos you probably suck?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 3, 2011)

my kill streaks are:
RC XD
and Sam Turret
[/] None

because i cant do better than that


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 3, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> It's not just me. Mojos, Fire, Narutosushi, Saint, Onmi play as well. I play it more than any of them though. Going for prestige 10 now.



Yeah, Im slowly starting to get back into it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Maybe cos you probably suck?



there is a difference between sucking and bad hit detection.

the guy was infront of me I was aiming straight at his head he was standing still I shot 4 fucking bullets straight in his head and didnt even get a hit marker.

he then shoots 2 times from the hip and kills me


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2011)

Actually, you suck arse _and_ the hit detection is shit.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 3, 2011)

Panic said:


> My opinion of the new maps. Discovery blows, Stadium is okay, Kowloon is okay, Berlin Wall is okay, Ascension is okay. Nothing spectacular at all.



Really?

I thought Discovery was awesome, and Kowloon was the one that blows


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Actually, you suck arse _and_ the hit detection is shit.



I would whoop your ass hard boy.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 3, 2011)

Eki said:


> UAV, Napalm, and the sentry gun



I run BlackBird, Chopper Gunner, Dogs for TDMs.

For objective based games I ran UAV, Napalm, Mortar.


----------



## Eki (Feb 3, 2011)

i don't use big killstreaks


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is there a lot of people on NF playing this on PS3?
> 
> I need a new shooter to play since I'm burned out on MGO a bit.


Myself, Alisha, Gene, Slacker, Munken, Heero plays


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 3, 2011)

oh yeah


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 3, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> oh yeah





Oh, Wow.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 3, 2011)

Eki said:


> i don't use big killstreaks


I use Napalm, Chopper, Dogs. Get on a five killstreak about once a week but eventually my dogs will be ripping your arse apart...

stupid shits need to stop running high killstreaks if they only get the second kilstreak reward about once a day. How many games have I played where not a single killstreak is called in on my team except for mine.

Started using the SAM with more consistency this prestige. Really nice.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 3, 2011)

I like pulling out a Sam Turret, setting my jammer close by, and kill anyone who tries to disable my Turret. 

Meanwhile, copters and spy planes get shot down like flies.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I would whoop your ass hard boy.



Don't see it happening, Dave camps like a champ.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 3, 2011)

even in private matches with two people.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 3, 2011)

the splitscreen player is always the worst player on the team, guaranteed loser


----------



## Naked (Feb 3, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> the splitscreen player is always the worst player on the team, guaranteed loser



Lol, not really.

If my brother and I play splitscreen, I'll still wreck shit.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 3, 2011)

Same here          .


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2011)

I think I might do an only semi-auto run next prestige


----------



## Slacker (Feb 3, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Myself, Alisha, Gene, Slacker, Munken, Heero plays



When are we playing, niggi?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 3, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, not really.
> 
> If my brother and I play splitscreen, I'll still wreck shit.



That's only cause your part of Team NF, we put our members through tough training exercises so that they become perfect weapons.


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 4, 2011)

I enjoy Black Ops, but I suck balls at it. I generally get around 7 kills for a team deathmatch game, and am very lucky if I get a 1.00 K/D ratio.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 4, 2011)

You'll get better, I was pullin negative my first month quite a bit, but 10 prestiges later, whole nother story


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Don't see it happening, Dave camps like a champ.



Ghost pro?

last nights games were insane. big team domination I get dropped in a game
5 minutes afterwards

COUNTERSPY PLANE COUNTER SPY PLANE CHOPPER, NAPALM STRIKE DOG ATTACK CHOPPER and so on.

it just kept on going. never seen such a chaotic matchs with that many kills.


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 4, 2011)

Gecka said:


> You'll get better, I was pullin negative my first month quite a bit, but 10 prestiges later, whole nother story



lol. Been playing it since it came out. I've yet to prestige. Nor do I plan to. I think I'm level 32 or 33. Hell, I only have two pro perks; Ghost and Warlord. Killstreaks? lol, lucky if I get 3 kills in a row.

Before I got an xbox 360, the last console I had was a PS1 way back in 2000. The first FPS I played was Halo 3 when it came out. Not very good at Halo 3 (or Reach) either.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 4, 2011)

well no wonder, you haven't even unlocked all the guns dude


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 4, 2011)

Gecka said:


> well no wonder, you haven't even unlocked all the guns dude



True. Doesn't stop me from picking them up from dead people.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 4, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> lol. Been playing it since it came out. I've yet to prestige. Nor do I plan to. I think I'm level 32 or 33. Hell, I only have two pro perks; Ghost and Warlord. Killstreaks? lol, lucky if I get 3 kills in a row.
> 
> Before I got an xbox 360, the last console I had was a PS1 way back in 2000. The first FPS I played was Halo 3 when it came out. Not very good at Halo 3 (or Reach) either.



i was like you, i only got into consoles again cause of mw2.  BO was a letdown though.  2xp weekend nigggas


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 4, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> I enjoy Black Ops, but I suck balls at it. I generally get around 7 kills for a team deathmatch game, and am very lucky if I get a 1.00 K/D ratio.



Sounds like me when I first picked up this game. You'll get better, it just takes some getting used to. 

Now I generally only go negative if I'm having a bad day or I'm up against really good players.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 4, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> i was like you, i only got into consoles again cause of mw2.  BO was a letdown though.  2xp weekend nigggas


Fucking when?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 4, 2011)

^ right now till sunday if i'm not mistaken


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 4, 2011)

ps3 and xbox?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 4, 2011)

XBOX DOUBLE XP WEEKEND MOTHERFUCKEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSS
Oh Dempsey


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 4, 2011)

double xp is too sexy


----------



## Eki (Feb 4, 2011)

I could of used double xp about a moth ago :/


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 4, 2011)

headquarters + double xp =


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 5, 2011)

I got hacker pro at level 17 on my 1st prestige  
Hardline was by far the easiest 
In one game of TDM I completed the 7 kills without dying, 7 killsteaks and shared 3 care packages 
Hardline pro I got at level 10 on my second prestige 
Then I bought napalm strike at 12 was broke for like 3 more levels 

Hardline 2k
hardline pro 3k
No guns or attachments  

also:
Hardline - Hardened - Hacker = <3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 5, 2011)

My job seriously gave me the shittiest schedule on double XP weekend. I should be able to play for like 5 hours or so tonight, but that's it for all weekend.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I would whoop your ass hard boy.




Very few people from NF top me.


Gecka said:


> Don't see it happening, Dave camps like a champ.


RV King, bitch.


Nae'blis said:


> even in private matches with two people.


Yeah, but that's just to be a dick to you two.


Vegitto-kun said:


> Ghost pro?


Lolno. I run Scav/SoH/Hacker, hell, I don't even run silencer.


Gecka said:


> I think I might do an only semi-auto run next prestige


M14 with grip > FAL


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 5, 2011)

Prestige 10 level 21 in just a couple of hours (was level 43 prestige 9 yesterday). Double xp ftw.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Very few people from NF top me.
> 
> RV King, bitch.
> 
> ...



you probably have the PS3 version right?

such a shame.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2011)

360               .


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm surprised you haven't traded it in yet.

Spending double-xp weekend on Netflix... this game is that fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2011)

Gonna sell it to my 13-year old cousin.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Gonna sell it to my 13-year old cousin.



that is illegal you know :ho



Hangat?r said:


> 360               .



add me (tag in sig)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2011)

first legit chopper gunner 

30-12 , 2 caps 6 def. in jungle


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 5, 2011)

Man I love double xp weekends. Should probably be able to get to 6th prestige by the end of the weekend.

When the maps come out for the ps3, does that mean we get another double xp weekend?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> M14 with grip > FAL



I like the FAL more because if you fire too fast with the M14, it caps and stops firing for a fraction of a second (which is just enough to get you killed)

Whereas the FAL keeps firing

I don't like saying it, but the M14 pretty much jams for a little bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 5, 2011)

Need +1 for zombies, any team NF people interested?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Stadium has the same rotation priority as Nuketown.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2011)

Gecka said:


> I like the FAL more because if you fire too fast with the M14, it caps and stops firing for a fraction of a second (which is just enough to get you killed)
> 
> Whereas the FAL keeps firing
> 
> I don't like saying it, but the M14 pretty much jams for a little bit.


Maybe so, but the M14 is sexier.


Vegitto-kun said:


> that is illegal you know :ho
> 
> add me (tag in sig)



/care and no thank you.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 5, 2011)

Collecting as much double XP as I can now that I'm home from work. Taking down air support like it's no one's motherfucking business.


----------



## Pineapples (Feb 5, 2011)

It's double xp weekend!?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, since yesterday morning. LOL!


----------



## Pineapples (Feb 5, 2011)

Damn lol, I completely forgot. I was gonna play BO yesterday but did WoW instead .

I guess I'm going to have some sessions with my Galil tomorrow.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 6, 2011)

74-13 on Nuketown Domination

124-10 on Nuketown Demolition in just 2 rounds....could have gotten another round but a teammate of mine decided thought defending the objective was worth it in just 2.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 6, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Maybe so, but the M14 is sexier.
> 
> 
> /care and no thank you.



lol arrogant bastard.

also prestige 1


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2011)

It ain't arrogance.

And lawl, first prestige.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> It ain't arrogance.
> 
> And lawl, first prestige.


don't be hating on my first prestige I don't have the game as long as you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

So many scrub players in this game, all they play is Call of Duty and their not even that good at it.


----------



## Eki (Feb 6, 2011)

^^ lol, thats how it goes in the CoD world. Now i just rage at fighting games cause i suck at em


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So many scrub players in this game, all they play is Call of Duty and their not even that good at it.



Sounds like Matt.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sounds like Matt.





True enough.


----------



## Naked (Feb 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sounds like Matt.





Violent-nin said:


> True enough.



Not even                 .


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

Matt's gonna play MvC3 for 3 days realize he's getting bodied every single game and end up selling it.


----------



## Naked (Feb 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Matt's gonna play MvC3 for 3 days realize he's getting bodied every single game and end up selling it.



Pssh, you guys know I'm better than all of you.

Plus, my brother's getting it so I couldn't sell it if I wanted to.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 6, 2011)

I never see you on to prove your better and the last time we played you raged quit. 

How many PS3 owners plan on getting the DLC next month?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

I plan to game-share it off someone.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I plan to game-share it off someone.



Well your off my possible game-share list.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 6, 2011)

That's me.

P.S: if you guys need me for a party just message me. I'll save up and jump in.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Well your off my possible game-share list.



I don't need you anyways, bitch.


----------



## Naked (Feb 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I never see you on to prove your better and the last time we played you raged quit.
> 
> How many PS3 owners plan on getting the DLC next month?



It's because it was getting too easy.

My brother's getting it. Does that count?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I won't be on tonight. Super Bowl tonight


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know what is going on now. Five or six long distance sticks with semtax is just two games.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 6, 2011)

Fuck yeah, FAL rapage time now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 7, 2011)

i'm not sure about prestiging, my combat record is shit from not going without pro perks and good guns for long periods of time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 7, 2011)

your most used guns are the 74u and famas... they unlock rather early. Level 14 can be reached in just a couple of games.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 7, 2011)

SO FUCK FRUSTRATING 

AUG gets out shot by the FAMAS AK74u Galil and etc

It's really hard not using all the cheese guns and attachments
for ARs:
I have used the AUG but it get's outshot by alot of shit
Enfield is lol
Havent unlocked ak47
SMGs:
MPL is my only saving grace
MAC11 is alright
PM63 isnt really fun
Uzi is :33
MP5k is :/
LMGs:
Not using any 
Stoner is good but... :/
Shotguns:
lol shotguns :/
snipers:
LOL SNIPERS 
Got the crossbow but Havent used it

havent used anything other than smoke and frags :/
only equip i have is claymore 

I think I am level 35/36/37

This prestige is hell


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2011)

MAC11 Extended Mags is gdlk.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 7, 2011)

Dragon prestige ftw. I don't think I'll be prestiging again. Don't like them skulls. M60+grip, Hardened ftw. Campers think they can come behind walls lol. Guess again. M60 to the rescue.


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 7, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> SO FUCK FRUSTRATING
> 
> AUG gets out shot by the FAMAS AK74u Galil and etc
> 
> ...



Stoner is pretty decent, been using it for a while.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 7, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> your most used guns are the 74u and famas... they unlock rather early. Level 14 can be reached in just a couple of games.



you mean my most used?  no, my most preferred is aug and spectre, but i end up with aug and ak 74 cause the specter takes long to unlock.  to that end i don't even buy a gun until level 16(or 17? not 14) when the ak 74 unlocks.  

and if you want pro perks, you gotta start at level 4 and that can take a bunch of levels to achieve the real grinding challenges (eg 15 ctf medals), takes me to level 20 and i still don't have the pro perk, just the hardest challenge of the perk.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2011)

My pro-perks are relatively easy to get. Scav/SoH/Hacker ftw.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 7, 2011)

some guy almost gut a collateral headshot yesterday.  I was pretty much almost dead if I wasn't on slightly higher terrain as the other guy on my team.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 7, 2011)

Nuketown's actually pretty cool. Too bad it only comes up once a week.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol I'm sick of nuketown after that 24/7 thing. Played nuketown all day.


----------



## Eki (Feb 7, 2011)

map is extremely annoying. especially on objective based games


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 7, 2011)

Not if you're on the winning end. Napalm+Huey+Gunship is instant win. Everytime I got my Gunship the opponents would run and the game would disconnect or something. Getting raped by Gunship is not fun. Seriously though, you're right. Map is way too small.

Also got in a demo match in Radiation where everyone was spawn trapped. Got out, by luck. Starting a killing spree with my silenced ghost class. Got blackbird and dogs. Raped them spawntrappers and actually won. And funny thing was that the spawn trappers were actually mad at me for playing cheap haha. Idiots and their tactical insertions. I claymored one and he respawned in it. So fun.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 8, 2011)

^ So you run ghost w/ suppressor too? lol

what are your favourite two  guns to use?


Eki said:


> map is extremely annoying. especially on objective based games


but... you don't play the objective, you just killwhore and cap points when it's convenient to do so.


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2011)

Someones gotta make the other team rage quit

Plus, my win ratio says other wise  American Idol


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 8, 2011)

I say that with a lot of affection.

And I thought we put that behind us


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2011)

nothing to be ashamed about 

I sing all the time


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 8, 2011)

i've been quitting alot of games lately.  i didn't used to do that in mw2, but now i'm on teams that aren't even trying to play so i just split.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

Ghost Pro 
M60
with 2nd chance

hell the combo of ghost pro and second chance is gay by itself
actually second chance and ghost are gay by themselves

To make the game more balanced they should switch
Lightweight and Second chance  

no more lightweight marathon 
no more second chance flak/ghost

all would be good then


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 8, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ So you run ghost w/ suppressor too? lol
> 
> what are your favourite two  guns to use?


Hmm lets see. The opponents call in UAV every 2 seconds and they have us spawn trapped. I know lets choose the M60 with hardened and make as much noice as I can. Of course I have a gay class for a fucked up situation like that. How else are you supposed to get out of that. You can spawn trap people so bad in radiation that you don't even need to move. The dude was just standing there and kniving everyone once they respawned. Shit was uber gay. I don't know how I get out of there, but I did. And then the opponents send me a friend request. I'm like GTFO, you guys only respawn trap. You don't even win. I'm all for the win baby.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

I dont get spawn trapped
I play free for all 

If you get spawn trapped then well you are just playing against people like yourself that use the cookie cutter perks and guns and did it better or got lucky

any game with teams ends being who can spawn trap who and rack up kills while occasionally giving the objective some love


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 8, 2011)

^Nah, I don't get spawn trapped when I'm with at least 1 or 2 party members. But what can you do when you're alone and a bunch of noobs in your team? Seriously demolition has the most retarded spawn points ever. And to think MW2 was bad. 

Free for all is alright. Played a FFA in nuketown with like 12 people (didn't even know that was possible) when that 24/7 thing was happening. Freaking war. You're in the middle of gunfire all the time. Couldn't get killstreaks above 6. My napalm got me a lot of kills  Took first place with 30/11

What does cookie cutter perks even mean? Who gives a fuck which perk you use. As long as I have SoH and Hacker I'm cool.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 8, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Nah, I don't get spawn trapped when I'm with at least 1 or 2 party members. But what can you do when you're alone and a bunch of noobs in your team? Seriously demolition has the most retarded spawn points ever. And to think MW2 was bad.
> 
> Free for all is alright. Played a FFA in nuketown with like 12 people (didn't even know that was possible) when that 24/7 thing was happening. Freaking war. You're in the middle of gunfire all the time. Couldn't get killstreaks above 6. My napalm got me a lot of kills  Took first place with 30/11
> 
> What does cookie cutter perks even mean? Who gives a fuck which perk you use. As long as I have SoH and Hacker I'm cool.



AK74u Rapid fire with SoH is  a cookie cutter class
Overused or relatively imbalanced perks are cookie cutter

Example is with this commando lunge crap and invincibility frames when the games believes the knife will land + marathon is busted

Ghost warlord with one of attachments with silencer is a cookie cutter

cookie cutter = cheese = cheap or overused tactics that get easy wins or points

spawn trapping is a cookie cutter tactic
ak74u with rapid fire + grip/silencer is cookie cutter set up

cheap tactics for wins that need little to no skill


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

I generally just end up playing TDM if I'm by myself. The average player is far too stupid to play objective games properly, and sacrificing myself for the good of the team filled with those idiots isn't appealing in the slightest.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 8, 2011)

We need an opportunity to play as a team again.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 8, 2011)

Getting a Flashbang final killcam is so satisfying especially when the person is not even using second chance. 
@death yes we do


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fTET9Y90FE[/YOUTUBE]

Suck on that.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fTET9Y90FE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Suck on that.



What do I suck on good sir?


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah we do need to play together again. I invited Omni the other day, but I got ignored again.. Omni am I not good enough for you snif.

@Axl makes sense. But in the end I don't think anyway gives a shit how they make a kill. They're not going to feel bad for killing someone cause it's cheap. Ak74u with rapid fire is really cheap though. I don't even feel like playing with it anymore.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 8, 2011)

lol                      .


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't recall getting any invites.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't get why people don't like Ghost. Explain to me?

I personally use it and still run around. I don't like getting spotted by UAV's. If thats the main problem, then I think thats a crappy excuse to hate on Ghost.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> I don't get why people don't like Ghost. Explain to me?
> 
> I personally use it and still run around. I don't like getting spotted by UAV's. If thats the main problem, then I think thats a crappy excuse to hate on Ghost.



Campers? I'm assuming that's the main reason. 

Then again, why don't campers just use Flak Jacket?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 8, 2011)

^Ghost w/ suppressor. 

Not sure if this one guy was boosting, victim of poor spawn locations, or just incredibly stupid with his tactical insertions, but I was playing Kowloon when some guy spawned right beside me three times. It was in that small narrow staircase room (next to B and entered through the window after walking up the two-plank walkway). I jump in the window and a teammate and an enemy were inside the room. Enemy gets killed, just to spawn inside that same room less than a foot away from me, two more times. Shit was stupid.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't recall getting any invites.


Check your inbox foo Anyway who's up for tomorrow. Been a long time since I last played TDM with a team.

@Narutosushi, ghost is great. Uav is so easy to get. And when multiple members are running it on the other team. You're fucked. Having ghost on with TDM is a given at times. That said I almost never use it on objective based games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2011)

I use Ghost but I don't camp in the slightest and I only use suppressors when I'm bored. Then again I just use random shit these days, it's not as fun as it was for me in MW2 but it keeps me occupied.

--

@Haohmaru

Already logged off. 

I'll be around tomorrow.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Check your inbox foo Anyway who's up for tomorrow. Been a long time since I last played TDM with a team.
> 
> @Narutosushi, ghost is great. Uav is so easy to get. And when multiple members are running it on the other team. You're fucked. Having ghost on with TDM is a given at times. That said I almost never use it on objective based games.



ill be on just give me a time


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm vaguely tempted to make a new emblem from scratch.

But I love mine so much, I've only seen two others which even remotely compare


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine > Yours.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 9, 2011)

oh you and your differentiated american children's cartoons.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 9, 2011)

i have a little bird, deadly chirps


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 9, 2011)

no comment.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

You wouldn't, you self-hating nazi bastard.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 9, 2011)

wir muessen die Juden austrotten.

oh well there goes half the 360 team.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
Hangatýr, Gecka+

xd


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 9, 2011)

Dave you eunuch bastard, your posting in this thread is just a cock tease since you don't play it any more.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2011)

Lol we got our asses handed to us today. NF should keep to TDM only lol. My connection was really shitty the whole time. I have 78% wireless connection. So when I'm playing peolpe from EU it works out. Playing with people overseas not so much. I have to empty the whole magazine before someone dies every time. Shit is ridiculous. I was surprised I managed to do well in TDM. FAL silenced FTW.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

I did what I could in that match, I was constantly pushing but ended up facing their whole team.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, the thing with demo is. You have to push their spawn. Just going for the bom doesn't cut it. If you just stand around the bom and try defending it from there, you'll get noobtubed or eat a grenade. That's what kept happening. I lolled at the guy that kept getting on that thing in the middle of the map. Where you have to climb up the ladder. I killed that guy like 6 times and he still went to the same place. What a retard.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 9, 2011)

That smoke nade in nuketown was epic.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 9, 2011)

omg. 

What was I thinking when I decided to play BO on a 60" tv.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, the thing with demo is. You have to push their spawn. Just going for the bom doesn't cut it. If you just stand around the bom and try defending it from there, you'll get noobtubed or eat a grenade. That's what kept happening. I lolled at the guy that kept getting on that thing in the middle of the map. Where you have to climb up the ladder. I killed that guy like 6 times and he still went to the same place. What a retard.



Oh I know man, I used to rape in MW2 on Domination, in that match I have no idea what was going on except some major bad luck for me. I died it the most retarded ways today, could of been worse though, we could of lost every single match we played.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, I know. But I don't remember you playing a lot of demo in MW2 right? They're basically the same though. I did really bad today as well. I haven't played this shitty in a long while. Especially that demolition match. Normally I would've killed those guys easily. Today was not a good day lol. Connection issues played a big part though. 

Yo Fire how's the connection on your ps3 when playing with people overseas? Weird thing is that I didn't have that much lag in the TDM matches, but with Demo it was really bad.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I know. But I don't remember you playing a lot of demo in MW2 right? They're basically the same though. I did really bad today as well. I haven't played this shitty in a long while. Especially that demolition match. Normally I would've killed those guys easily. Today was not a good day lol. Connection issues played a big part though.
> 
> *Yo Fire how's the connection on your ps3 when playing with people overseas? Weird thing is that I didn't have that much lag in the TDM matches, but with Demo it was really bad.*



Depends, i have a decent connection and sometimes good connection with everyone from NF.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I know. But I don't remember you playing a lot of demo in MW2 right? They're basically the same though. I did really bad today as well. I haven't played this shitty in a long while. Especially that demolition match. Normally I would've killed those guys easily. Today was not a good day lol. Connection issues played a big part though.
> 
> Yo Fire how's the connection on your ps3 when playing with people overseas? Weird thing is that I didn't have that much lag in the TDM matches, but with Demo it was really bad.



I played everything in MW2, I started playing Demo a lot when I was going for my 9th and 10th prestige, you guys were hardly on then.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, I think I prestiged faster then you. I remember Crix and I were at the same prestige (9 I think) and then I prestiged to 10, not knowing I couldn't change that ugly skull emblem.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I think I prestiged faster then you. I remember Crix and I were at the same prestige (9 I think) and then I prestiged to 10, not knowing I couldn't change that ugly skull emblem.



Yeah you guys did also have the advantage of starting multiplayer before I did, I finished single player and spec-ops all difficulties and got the 100% trophy before I touched multiplayer. 

Didn't take me long to get the hang of things though.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

good games today

still found it got boring fast, I was glad when we did those private matches

9 kills in 30 seconds with the dual pythons while double points was active shot me from 6th to 1st in that sharpshooter match 

hq was a fucking explosive spam, god damn I didnt know it could be that bad on Black Ops, and we still won most of them


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the invite guys, fun games. And I have a mic for next time.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2011)

fucking koppa tomahawking me twice in the same game, me being in first place both times


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2011)

Lawl I suck at crossbow so all I do is tomahawk, which I'm actually pretty decent at. 

HQ was bombs away. I was getting freaking annoyed by that one bitch in Hanoi that kept noobtubing/china laking me from a far. As soon as I came close to the objective I knew what time it was. Definitely not my favorite game type. Reminded me of how retarded Domination could get in MW2 with everyone noobtubing.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been noticing a lot of people not focusing on the objective in objective based games in Black Ops recently. It's pissing me off. That's why I only ever played TD on MW2.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 10, 2011)

Math Software, are you a spam bot?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 10, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> omg.
> 
> What was I thinking when I decided to play BO on a 60" tv.


It just doesn't work.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Dave you eunuch bastard, your posting in this thread is just a cock tease since you don't play it any more.



My legacy lives on.


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 10, 2011)

Newton said:


> fucking koppa tomahawking me twice in the same game, me being in first place both times



lol, I also got tomahawked about 3-4 times too. Half of those were you if I remember =P


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 10, 2011)

Once again I miss all the fun Team NF had


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 10, 2011)

just broke another controller, awesome


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 10, 2011)

last night I played with someone with the sexiest voice. too bad I don't remember who it was.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 10, 2011)

just got done playin with some buddies from HS that i havent talked to since we finished HS. We played for about 4-5 hours and finished on a 17 game winning streak. I had some decent to great games and killed it on berlin wall, claymores are beast on that map


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 10, 2011)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Once again I miss all the fun Team NF had



I know how you feel.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 12, 2011)

I felt like White Ranger the last time I played. Just so awesome: it was morphing time all the time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 12, 2011)

I fucking hate demolition.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol you're just not doing it right. You gotta spawn camp duuh.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 12, 2011)

I swear this game is gonna break my ps3 cause of the fucking freezing issues. I didn't expect myself to get so much more frustrated playing this game than MW2.

They still keep ignoring hit detection which is also I think a huge problem.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2011)

I watched a dude on YouTube shatter his PS3 controller raging over this game. Made me LOL!


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 13, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> I swear this game is gonna break my ps3 cause of the fucking freezing issues. I didn't expect myself to get so much more frustrated playing this game than MW2.
> 
> They still keep ignoring hit detection which is also I think a huge problem.


What's even more frustrating is that I can't play with people overseas. I always have just 1 or 2 bars. That game we played in jungle, I only had like 40 kills. That could've been easily 80 if it weren't for the lag and me being stupid enought to choose the m16 when it's so laggy. 

Also m14+grip is awesome. The thing does so much damage and my trigger finger likes. I never had triple kills this easy.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2011)

dual weild skorpions on nuke town got me a quad kill
they all ran through the same doorway


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 13, 2011)

Dual skorpion haha. Never knew someone would actually use that. You sure like to make it hard on yourself Axl.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 13, 2011)

Panic said:


> I watched a dude on YouTube shatter his PS3 controller raging over this game. Made me LOL!



lol I need to see that video. You got a link or a title for it?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Dual skorpion haha. Never knew someone would actually use that. You sure like to make it hard on yourself Axl.



eh?
in cqc its 
elsewhere = im fucked


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> lol I need to see that video. You got a link or a title for it?



I bet you can find multiple videos with people on PS3 raging over this game.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 13, 2011)

guess even 3arc hates second chancers, lately i've found myself being revived without any weapons , just hands, can't melee and can't pick up anything, fucked.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 13, 2011)

good.

btw musso, I was watching your file share match on Nuktown demo. Damn and I thought I beasted in nuketown demo. Highest I've gone in there was 124-10. Though it only took me 2 rounds


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't remember the name of the video, but I know it's by whiteboy7thst on YouTube. Here's one of his hilarious videos.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 13, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> good.
> 
> btw musso, I was watching your file share match on Nuktown demo. Damn and I thought I beasted in nuketown demo. Highest I've gone in there was 124-10. Though it only took me 2 rounds


Which one did you check? The one with the 177 kills or the other one? I was playing way too defensive with the 177 kills game. Could've easily gotten 200+ if I went respawn camping. I was scared with my G11 lol. Besides my good friend took a lot of kills as well. He had like 110 or something.
Go check the other one. That ones absolute rape. Opponents were so bad haha. I checked out yours as well a couple days ago. Good shit. Spyplane really comes in handy in Nuketown. When I play in a party nobody uses it haha. Everybody wants to get 100+ kills. Napalm, Chopper, Gunship/Dogs ftw.

@Panic vid, hahhahahaha LMAO


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 13, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Which one did you check? The one with the 177 kills or the other one? I was playing way too defensive with the 177 kills game. Could've easily gotten 200+ if I went respawn camping. I was scared with my G11 lol. Besides my good friend took a lot of kills as well. He had like 110 or something.
> Go check the other one. That ones absolute rape. Opponents were so bad haha. I checked out yours as well a couple days ago. Good shit. Spyplane really comes in handy in Nuketown. When I play in a party nobody uses it haha. Everybody wants to get 100+ kills. Napalm, Chopper, Gunship/Dogs ftw.
> 
> @Panic vid, hahhahahaha LMAO



Yea dude there needs to be Nuketown 24/7


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah with 24/7 I actually thought it was going to last for a week. Not just the weekend...


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 13, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol you're just not doing it right. You gotta spawn camp duuh.


derp. 

on a team of killwhores who can't even do that properly. Just started killwhoring myself and took the loss.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol all you can do when your team sucks is get some kills in or just rage quit.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2011)

Rage quit? At least get the match bonus!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol all you can do when your team sucks is get some kills in or just rage quit.



Something I'm sometimes stubborn about, I can't carry a team to victory as well as I could in MW2, so in games like Domination I get my ass whooped trying to do to much. I have to realizing my average teammates are too dumb and I need to be more selfish.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of rage quitting. I've done it a few times now, but I don't like to. If my team is ass cheeks I'll just try to get as many kills as I possibly can.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 14, 2011)

Seriously when you're in a fucked up team, all you can do is just quit. Especially in demolition. Getting spawn trapped ain't no fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2011)

I might go back to MW2 for a while soon.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 14, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Seriously when you're in a fucked up team, all you can do is just quit. Especially in demolition. Getting spawn trapped ain't no fun.



this, if your team sucks and u got spawn trapped, u might as well get out while your just a little negative.  and i was way against quitting games in mw2, but in this game, people seem to not even be playing sometimes.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 14, 2011)

Enjoy your m203, MLC, 360 snipers, and guys sitting corners with Akimbo Rangers...


sounds like heaven.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 14, 2011)

goddamn server, i had my very best game of 38-2 and i didnt get credit for it cause it couldnt connect to host after the game was already decided. We owned, i got two hueys, and attack dogs from my carepackage, it was about time since i get shit from them all the time


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 14, 2011)

I gets dogs a lot from carepackages. Chopper gunner as well. But never Gunships  

@Nae'blis, BO corner camping is much worse then MW2 if you ask me. Don't know about the ps3 version though. But you're right about the rest. 

My nephew lent Medal of Honor from a friend and I played the game like 2 hours straight. Game is a camping piece of shit. At first I was like my usual rushing self, taking my time to learn the maps. And every fucking retard was either sniping or sitting in corners. What's even worse is that opponents are very hard to spot. I went negative for the first 10 minutes or so. So I was like fuck it. Lets do some gay camping as well. I freaking raped lol. Game is so fucking easy when you camp. You just go to a good spot. Shoot a couple of guys. Find another good spot. Keep track of enemy spawn (only played TDM). Also might I add. The spawn system in MoH is the most retarded system I have ever seen. Anyway, I pity the fools that actually bought the damn game, much less payed the full price.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2011)

lol just played with an Akatsuki clan... at least their GT's were Itachi and  Kisame


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Enjoy your m203, MLC, 360 snipers, and guys sitting corners with Akimbo Rangers...
> 
> 
> sounds like heaven.



It's bullshit, yes.

But at least it's refuge in audacity.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2011)

Most of the 360 players you played with except Eki have played MW2 this week, including myself.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd need to DL/buy the game again before I can play.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2011)

chuunin lvl


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2011)

fuck your Microsoft points.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2011)

472 winstreak


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2011)

Everyone's returning to MW2 it seems, I love it. pek


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 16, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> 472 winstreak


How the hell?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 16, 2011)

No not me, mine is fucking garbage.

But some other guys. I guess that is what happens when all you play is TDM in a party with everyone >2 KD.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2011)

my winstreak is like in the 40's from just playing free for all


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 16, 2011)

had a 25 win streak in mw2, 12  in BO, ass


----------



## Gecka (Feb 17, 2011)

My best winstreak is 21 for BO

idk what it is for mw2


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2011)

play free for all
nuketown
shotguns only


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2011)

.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Everyone's returning to MW2 it seems, I love it. pek



thats all I have been playing. nothing against black ops...whenever I play it I do well, I just dont have as much fun. in mw2 I feel like rambo, and I fucking love it.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2011)

i remember for my 1st prestige i got to level 5 in one game of nuketown 
Olympia pek

Then i bought scav and hacker :33

and my RPK after the second game  

I got to level 7/8 in two game of nuke town
Stole two crates [ONE ROLLIN THUNDAH]
one multi [5] kill


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2011)

How can a gun that shoots confetti be so effective?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 17, 2011)

soooo bored of shooters right now

gonna go back to either tales of vesperia, or rent just cause 2


----------



## Naked (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone on Team NF wanna play some MW2?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 17, 2011)

Gecka said:


> soooo bored of shooters right now
> 
> gonna go back to either tales of vesperia, or rent just cause 2


Just get Netflix like everyone else. .


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 17, 2011)

Nae trading this shit yet >>>> *?*


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 18, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> i remember for my 1st prestige i got to level 5 in one game of nuketown
> Olympia pek
> 
> Then i bought scav and hacker :33
> ...


I went to level 11 from level 1 in 1 demo match in jungle. Had 90 kills or something with the m16 class you get from the start.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2011)

Gecka said:


> soooo bored of shooters right now
> 
> gonna go back to either tales of vesperia, or rent just cause 2



Get MvC3 and get raped.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Get MvC3 and get raped.


sorry, i'm a button masher


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 18, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Nae trading this shit yet >>>> *?*


No I'll probably keep it; need a shooter just to kill time.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 18, 2011)

if u want to play
lemme know
until then
MANGA CARTA 2


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so bored with this game, that I actually started using snipers. Using the LSsomething with ACOG. Pretty good gun. Still hate it when someone doesn't die in one bullet when they're right in front of me and not moving.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2011)

Violent Nin!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2011)

Gecka said:


> sorry, i'm a button masher


If you can't even master fighting games, you're gonna bail hard at MCMAP.


Nae'blis said:


> No I'll probably keep it; need a shooter just to kill time.


^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get MvC3 and live up to your skin colour for once.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 20, 2011)

tried to play COD on my new 50 inch and it was the worst gaming decision i made in for ever.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 21, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> tried to play COD on my new 50 inch and it was the worst gaming decision i made in for ever.



Why? I plan BO on my Kuro 50 inch and works just fine.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 21, 2011)

If you're used to playing on smaller screens, a big screen might seem slow. I had to adjust some time before I was at the same level.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 21, 2011)

Almost broke my best killstreak of 24 today

Was spawn camping the shit out of some kids on havana domination (GW), and picked up a sweet triple with an M60 some guy left on the floor

some kid got a lucky headshot on me due to the damage view kick though


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 22, 2011)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Why? I plan BO on my Kuro 50 inch and works just fine.


You have my respect. I have no idea how you do it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2011)

at least my kdr on tdm is above 1, i didn't have that on mw2.  my win-loss sucks though.


----------



## BlackShimigami (Feb 22, 2011)

Call of booty black cocks


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 22, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> You have my respect. I have no idea how you do it.



Sit at least  6.5 feet back from my TV anything closer my eyes cant see the whole screen well enough to have quick reflexes.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 22, 2011)

I dunno if it was my TV settings or how much fucking sunlight glared up the screen when I was playing BO on my big tv making the experience kinda lacking, but I sucked on it. I went 2/20 once and realized that it wasn't my thang.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 22, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I dunno if it was my TV settings or how much fucking sunlight glared up the screen when I was playing BO on my big tv making the experience kinda lacking, but I sucked on it. I went 2/20 once and realized that it wasn't my thang.



Could be the settings but I suck it up big time every time someone visits me and wants me to do split screen I am selfish do not like sharing my screen I get all disoriented doing so.


----------



## Jeefus (Feb 22, 2011)

WOW, it's be a bit more than a month but i'm back now. The teams till playing??


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2011)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Could be the settings but I suck it up big time every time someone visits me and wants me to do split screen I am selfish do not like sharing my screen I get all disoriented doing so.



splitscreen players suck for that reason, always messing up my team going 2-17 and shit.

btw, other day had a domination game end in a draw, that was a first for me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 23, 2011)

Improved my best win streak to 21 games yesterday. I didn't even know I was on the streak until 19 when I checked the awards/challenges tab in the after action report.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> You have my respect. I have no idea how you do it.



Lol I play it on a 107inch curtain with a full HD projector.

best gaming ever.


----------



## Naked (Feb 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol I play it on a 107inch curtain with a full HD projector.
> 
> best gaming ever.



Bad idea for an FPS.
The larger the screen, the farther you have to shift your eyes across the screen while you're playing.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 23, 2011)

well at least that explains why his score is so... mediocre.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

I havent played for more than a month. so yeah.not much chance of improving my score.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol I play it on a 107inch curtain with a full HD projector.
> 
> best gaming ever.


Well fuck ur shit. :mysig


----------



## Gecka (Feb 23, 2011)

Got 3 blackbirds on jungle domination while guarding B and C from the well

that map can be so easy sometimes, especially so if you have a guy watching pride rock


----------



## Eki (Feb 23, 2011)

I see you're online. Bitch.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 24, 2011)

Felt like an asshole after destroying a team with this setup on demo

AUG w/ nubetube
Python speed reloader (as always)
flak jacket
sleight of hand pro
ninja (trying to get pro)
and tac insert

i was on discovery, laying my tac insert on the ladder that leads to the building that controls both bomb sites essentially

as soon as we took the first site, we planted A bomb at least 3 times, and each time I got a double kill off the first set of guys trying to defuse by tubing their tight ass-pussies

eventually we pushed them back with a napalm (best killstreak for objective games period) and they pretty much had the fighting force of melted butter


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 24, 2011)

won domination on grid , 200-23


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry for bad editing never really use Theater but he is some lucky ass tomahawk throw

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSp9_DIORHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 24, 2011)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Sorry for bad editing never really use Theater but he is some lucky ass tomahawk throw
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _vid_
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7V0wqvqPjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 24, 2011)

Yea my throw is not even top ten worthy


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 24, 2011)

I've gotten a multi kill with the famas before. It looked pretty sweet but I couldn't get the video to go to the 30 seconds


----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12mK0uf6rkI[/YOUTUBE]

True story.


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally a level 40. Using the AK47 with IR scope for snow levels, Red Dot for CQB/small maps and suppressor. Perks are Ghost Pro, Warlord Pro/Scout (no suppressor), and Hacker Pro with frags, nova/decoy and claymore. Secondary weapon is either a CZ75 with rapid fire or a STRELA-3.

I like the FN FAL as well. For sniping, I use either the Dragunov or WA2000 with IR scopes and suppressors.


----------



## Naked (Feb 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12mK0uf6rkI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> True story.



I lol'd.

Why didn't you reload before you turned the corner?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 25, 2011)

Since I don't have access to Xbox LIVE right now, I have been watching a lot of game play videos on YouTube to help ease the pain. I've been seeing a lot of people using Warlord Pro with 2 Tomahawks and just throwing them both in the air right at the beginning and getting 2 kills. It pisses me off so bad! I couldn't get a random Tomahawk in this game or a random Throwing Knife in MW2 if my fucking life depended on it. I got a random Tomahawk 1 time in fucking Combat Training and I couldn't even record it because CT doesn't support Theater.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 25, 2011)

MW3 I suppose.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 25, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> MW3 I suppose.



find me a COD that works


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 25, 2011)

Did any of you were aware that shotguns deny 2ndChance users there perk?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty sure they don't.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually, the newest patch did just that


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2011)

Really? Treyarch finally did something right.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there going to be another double-xp when the DLC releases on PS3?


----------



## Naked (Feb 25, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Is there going to be another double-xp when the DLC releases on PS3?



What? The DLC still hasn't come out for the PS3?

---

Anyone wanna let me gameshare when it comes out?


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 25, 2011)

I love how Treyarch reset my playercard for shits and giggles.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 25, 2011)

^ Its mojo telling you to burn that disc


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 26, 2011)

i send opposing players really nasty messages when i felt like they were cheating and i still beat em.  some 8th prestige dude was corner camping in domination, he was the best player on his team doing just that, but we beat them, so i insulted him.  hope he cried


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2011)

RPK is pek

Treyarch should have made knifing ike they di it for WAW
no lunge
if not close enough? miss
no lock on lunge


----------



## Gecka (Feb 26, 2011)

I have no positive feelings for the RPK

I tried it for a little it, then put it away forever.

Gun has too low of a firerate and too heavy recoil

Stoner and M60 are the best LMG's

The HK21 and RPK are just too slow firing to compete in Black Ops


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2011)

I burst fire my RPK and it's retarded accurate
HK21 is hard to handle at first but even getting a good handle is still hard
m60 is for cheese
Stoner is the best LMG

RPK HK21 = Best for Team
Stoner is the best FFA LMG

I lost my talent for shotguns
Olympia Stakeout and Spas have changed in some way

Ive been using AK47 and AUG
Very fun 

I havent tried my fav SMG from MW2: Uzi
Uzi comes too late to even want to try it :/
MAC11 with extended mags was so troll in my 1st prestige 
Spectre and MPL are fun :33
MPL Rapid Fire + red dot = lolololol

Reflex/Red Dot + Flak Jacket and Hardened Pro = :33


----------



## Gecka (Feb 26, 2011)

MPL has too much visual recoil and has this intimidating recoil animation, so I can't be bothered to use an optic

I prefer dual mags + grip, or rapid fire with grip as optional

dual mags is a great reprieve for ammo, and the MPL is really accurate and even more so with grip

I now only have 1 class for the spectre, 2 prestiges ago i had 3


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2011)

Lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). MPL with Rapid Fire is for real men.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2011)

i used to clown ffa with dual mag mpl
hardline
soh
ninja/hacker


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 26, 2011)

skfkf;sfkf;ahgkghdk;hgdh'g


/rages


i was playing such a good game of zombies, only the game glitched around round 17. somehow we got hardly ANY drops after that and the mystery box disappeared, so we were out of ammo, which meant out of points and out of good guns and the only time we got max ammo was when the dogs came. we lasted to round 28


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2011)

that's good thought

I can only make it round 6 by myself because I have no friends :33
And I am afraid of zombies so I start freaking out. 
THEY ARE EVERYWHERE D:
HOW DO THEY KEEP FINDING ME?!
WHY WONT THIS LEVEL END O:
I HAVE KILLED MORE THAN 10 OF THEM


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 26, 2011)

seriously?  the zombies make cute noises sometimes *__*

i've made it past round 40 (online) but i was using my shitty british PSN. it replaces the leaderboard with the last game you played, and in the next game i went to round 14 and it replaced it with that 

in solo...i'm pretty crap >_>;


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2011)

I do not like zombie mode. 

(HC) TDM/'Dom is what's up.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2011)

So I'm on BO again, playing this until I can get MW2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2011)

^Go play Marvel instead.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2011)

I ain't playin' Marvel online unless I know them. Fuck ranked.

*ED!*t: Fuck this game, too. The Ghost faggotry is retarded.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 26, 2011)

Just don't rely on your radar as much

It was fucking hard, but I've adapted

The only thing that really pisses me off is an entire team of silencers

that shit is annoying


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2011)

Or, ya know, fuck this game.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 26, 2011)

I like how you sign off one minute before I sign in. Every time.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2011)

I've got a darkie sensor.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 26, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Just don't rely on your radar as much
> 
> It was fucking hard, but I've adapted
> 
> ...



i've played team w/all silencers, they ripped us up so bad i went and made silenced versions of all my classes.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 26, 2011)

Fapper, I posted a video in the Modern Warfare 2 discussion thread you might enjoy involving C4. Pretty funny IMO.


----------



## Eki (Feb 27, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Just don't rely on your radar as much
> 
> It was fucking hard, but I've adapted
> 
> ...


thats why they invented headphones 


Nae'blis said:


> I like how you sign off one minute before I sign in. Every time.



lawl


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 27, 2011)

Panic said:


> Fapper, I posted a video in the Modern Warfare 2 discussion thread you might enjoy involving C4. Pretty funny IMO.



lol, yeah, that was funny.  i've thrown enough c4 on enemies to get that hit marker, but never got a kill from that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 27, 2011)

lol, just went on a rampage with the grim reaper, 8 kills


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2011)

same here
I went on a major rampage with the grim reaper in FFA
I ran out of ammo and I got 2 double kills
one on two people knife dancing

13+ kills with the grim reaper in a mostly ghost FFA


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKFBFu2oNAg&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]
Holy shit spawn points need to be fixed.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2011)

It's a private video..


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Feb 28, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> It's a private video..



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8rvnkWQgac&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]

new vid sorry guy went private


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2011)

prestiged around 10 last night , got to level 7 immediately cause of a 10k xp lifetime achievement, and captured 10 flags for my marathon pro.  dope


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2011)

Video is total shit. First of all they're prestige 1. Second 2 of em are playing splitscreen. 3rd people on youtube say they're boosting. 4th. no one would ever stay in a game that long. T


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Video is total shit. First of all they're prestige 1. Second 2 of em are playing splitscreen. 3rd people on youtube say they're boosting. 4th. no one would ever stay in a game that long. T



5th gunship and chopper gunner in havana isn't that good, there's a million buildings to hide in, it's one of the worst maps to have those KS.  you literally have to run out in the open on purpose to get killed that many times on havana.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> 5th gunship and chopper gunner in havana isn't that good, there's a million buildings to hide in, it's one of the worst maps to have those KS.  you literally have to run out in the open on purpose to get killed that many times on havana.


I don't really agree with that. The position he flew his gs to was perfect. That's what I always do as well and I rack up a lot of kills. You can't run inside and the other building where you respawn is open from the side. CG on the other hand sucks balls.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Why anyone would stay for the whole match is beyond me, there's hardly any skill in the game to begin with but what I just saw there is beyond easy mode.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyz_2DEah4o[/YOUTUBE]

Team NF better get ready for some Thursday zombie killing.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn straight


----------



## Naked (Feb 28, 2011)

Thursday's when the maps are coming out for PS3?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

^Yes, but you can't play with Team NF. You've been kicked for inactivity.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2011)

2xp weekend?


----------



## Naked (Feb 28, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Yes, but you can't play with Team NF. You've been kicked for inactivity.



LOLWTFISTHISSHIT?

You guys never tell me when you're all playing. 

>:|


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> LOLWTFISTHISSHIT?
> 
> You guys never tell me when you're all playing.
> 
> >:|



Were always on but you never seem to be. 

You never want to play MvC3 with us either.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Were always on but you never seem to be.
> 
> You never want to play MvC3 with us either.



+1 to all of this. 

What's your response to the truth Matt?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2011)

i got 700 live points just sitting there. i'll get the new maps after my 15 ctf medals


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 28, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> prestiged around 10 last night , got to level 7 immediately cause of a 10k xp lifetime achievement


I love doing that, I pretty much play the last 10 levels of a prestige with this in mind before I prestige. Last prestige was 10k total wins challenge, prestige before that 10k contracts completed challenge. Next prestige I can guess will be the 10k assists challenge, if not the 10k total time played challenge.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2011)

i check my lifetime achievements all the time, cause those don't repeat.  some 10 k ones, like spectre 6 or aug 6, whatever, u can get each prestige.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2011)

15 ctf medals by level 13, took me like  1.5 hours  eat my dust


----------



## Naked (Feb 28, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Were always on but you never seem to be.
> 
> You never want to play MvC3 with us either.





Violent-nin said:


> +1 to all of this.
> 
> What's your response to the truth Matt?



If you guys PM/VM me, I'll log on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> If you guys PM/VM me, I'll log on.



What am I, your mother? You can't just come online on your own from time to time.


----------



## Naked (Feb 28, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> What am I, your mother? You can't just come online on your own from time to time.



There's nothing fun to play atm.

It's just easy this way.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 1, 2011)

You guys still play BO? I'm playing a lot of MvC3 lately. Game is so broken lol. If you guys want to do BO mp hit me up. No go for zombies though. Boring as hell.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2011)

I played for a little bit tonight after getting fed up with MW2. Got quite a few Contracts done. I saved up 10,000 CoD Points and decided to gamble it all on a Wager Match. Came in dead fucking last. Also, I noticed they replace the Grim Reaper with the RPG in Gun Game. Is this old news? I haven't played in a while.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Mar 1, 2011)

*Blk ops FTW =) well only Headquarters on hardcore and zombies and gun game! everything else.... garbage..*


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2011)

AUG ACOG Yukon Camo Pikachu
Nice


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 1, 2011)

i was put into a game where the team was getting a severe spawn trap beatdown.  it was like the vid above, except domination on firing range.  the other team had a perfect trap, and every time i spawned, i took 2 steps max and died, sometimes no steps and died.  there was one chopper gunner in the air after another ,and the enemy picked his camp spots so perfectly that he would turn 90 degrees, kill an enemy who spawned, then when he turned again, an enemy had just spawned there and he killed them. 

I died about 9 times like this  in a minute, and their score was like all 50 kills 5 deaths.  i left.  it was redonkulous.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 1, 2011)

So I am bored someone give me class to try out.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 2, 2011)

RPK
RPG/Strela

Flak Jacket
Hardened/Steady Aim/Scout Pro
Hacker/Marathon


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 2, 2011)

^ crossbow w/ scavenger... used as a primary

double-xp in two days and I'm not ready.

And a vague promise of Nuketown 24/7. I can feel my cock growing already


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 2, 2011)

I never knew there was even Double XP weekends in this game.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ crossbow w/ scavenger... used as a primary
> 
> double-xp in two days and I'm not ready.
> 
> And a vague promise of Nuketown 24/7. I can feel my cock growing already



xbox nuketown?  i'm already set to get all my pro perks soon.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome xp-weekend again. I'm already prestige 14. Getting to 15 is going to be easy now. Also I need some cash for golden guns. Good timing. I hardly play it nowadays. Maybe nuketown 24/7 can make me start playing again.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 2, 2011)

360 players didn't get that Nuketown thing when PS3 had it, so I guess _if_ there is going to be a Nuketown 24/7 then it will just be for 360 this time.

I hate how I always get Ghost Pro early on the week of double-xp (when I'm likely to blow through that prestige) but never get it otherwise.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 2, 2011)

i'm keeping my prestige for a while again, get my w/l up.  i was at 1 when got my pro perks last prestige, got to 1.06 b4 prestiging.  i'm gonna kill alot of lames this weekend


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2011)

There is a double XP weekend coming up? Son of a bitch! My sister just got a circle scratch on my Black Ops disk.... I really hope I have $60 extra this check to get a new one. Luckily I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 2, 2011)

what gametype do you normally play?

I never understand it: MW2 I got the Supernatural accolade almost half of my games playing mostly tdm = 0.7 W/L. Blops I play Domination and still the same shit.


----------



## Eki (Mar 2, 2011)

Panic said:


> There is a double XP weekend coming up? Son of a bitch! My sister just got a circle scratch on my Black Ops disk.... I really hope I have $60 extra this check to get a new one. Luckily I get paid tomorrow.


Just go to blockbucter and rent BO and trade the game.

Go trade it in.


Nae'blis said:


> what gametype do you normally play?
> 
> I never understand it: MW2 I got the Supernatural accolade almost half of my games playing mostly tdm = 0.7 W/L. Blops I play Domination and still the same shit.



Poor nae struggling


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> what gametype do you normally play?
> 
> I never understand it: MW2 I got the Supernatural accolade almost half of my games playing mostly tdm = 0.7 W/L. Blops I play Domination and still the same shit.



i play ground war mostly.  in the beginning of my prestige i play ctf until level 14 when i get the 15 ctf medals. then i play some demoltion till about level 20 to get my hardline pro.  those games i might rack up losses, but then i get in ground war and i could rack up some wins.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Eki you need to come boost my Blops W/L


----------



## Xerces (Mar 2, 2011)

Has anyone posted this?: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLmsiaN5dZM&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 2, 2011)

Son of a bitch. We're not getting Nuketown 24/7  I really hope you're wrong and both x360 and ps3 get it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 2, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Has anyone posted this?:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xerces (Mar 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> hahahahaha Jesus tapdancing Christ, get with the programme. FindMakarov is so last week.



It was revealed today


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 2, 2011)

AK-47, fabulous.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

MW2 is still fun with Team NF, can't say the same for Black Ops sadly.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 2, 2011)

Only Eki thinks Treyarch is anything more than shit lvl.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> MW2 is still fun with Team NF, can't say the same for Black Ops sadly.



Keep rubbing it in.


----------



## Naked (Mar 2, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Keep rubbing it in.



We told you to get it a while back already.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Keep rubbing it in.



Seriously it's like 10 bucks, go get it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 2, 2011)

Never been a big Battlefield fan, but this looks tight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great, I may jump into the series with that game, not sure just yet.


----------



## Naked (Mar 3, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Never been a big Battlefield fan, but this looks tight.



I hope it doesn't flop like Dice's last project (Medal of Honor).


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean. MoH MP sucks balls. Battlefield 3 is looking awesome. 

Did you guys check out Crisis 2? The PC demo is out and it's pretty fun. PS3 demo is coming out March 15th. There's a good possibility that I might get it. Check out the demo when it comes out. The Nano suit brings a good variety to the FPS genre.


----------



## Naked (Mar 3, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. MoH MP sucks balls. Battlefield 3 is looking awesome.
> 
> Did you guys check out Crisis 2? The PC demo is out and it's pretty fun. PS3 demo is coming out March 15th. There's a good possibility that I might get it. Check out the demo when it comes out. The Nano suit brings a good variety to the FPS genre.



Played the demo on 360 a while back. It was okay. Wasn't one of my favorites.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmXkBlJzYjA[/YOUTUBE]

funny as hell


----------



## Naked (Mar 3, 2011)

Got the map pack for the PS3.

Team NF up for some Zombies?!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2011)

Someone needs to game-share it to me first.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 3, 2011)

Well hurry up and do it Omni


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 3, 2011)

First strike installed and ready to kick undead ass. 

Just say the word.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 3, 2011)

Im waiting on Omni to finish


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 3, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Im waiting on Omni to finish



I'm next.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 3, 2011)

Just get on when there done


----------



## DominusDeus (Mar 3, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Played the demo on 360 a while back. It was okay. Wasn't one of my favorites.



That wasn't the demo, that was the beta.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 3, 2011)

me and Spike are playing some fresh zombies now, but we could use some more.


----------



## Naked (Mar 3, 2011)

DominusDeus said:


> That wasn't the demo, that was the beta.



That's what I meant.



Deathgun said:


> me and Spike are playing some fresh zombies now, but we could use some more.



FFF, already four people?

Alright, tell me when we're hitting up multi-player or if someone else leaves. :|


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2011)

Matt get online, we'll play multiplayer.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone wanna gameshare with me as well? How are the new zombie maps?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2011)

Like you care, you don't even play zombies.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't be hatin' I've never played, because I've never been on a full party before. Still, zombies is meh. Playing with you guys could be fun though..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 3, 2011)

Good games guys.

Team NF still has it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 4, 2011)

sometimes i play a match against 15th prestige dudes, and they rock, know all my tricks b4 i do them.  and sometimes i play a 15th prestige dude who's total shit, head clipping and corner camping.  f'ing lame


----------



## Naked (Mar 4, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Good games guys.
> 
> Team NF still has it.



You should've stuck around for zombies. We blew past your record of 13.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 4, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> You should've stuck around for zombies. We blew past your record of 13.



Don't worry, we can get farther without you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2011)

After playing it a few times with you guys and solo, I like the new map, it's definitely different from the other ones which gave me a renewed interest in zombies.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 4, 2011)

even though Nuketown is just an RPG/noobtube frenzy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2011)

Team NF get online, Brandon stop masturbating in Gun Game.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 4, 2011)

kite kite   .


think I just encountered my first obnoxious lag switch.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 5, 2011)

I got on tonight to check out some double XP and 3 matches in, 1 friend ruined it for me camping hard body on the hill in Jungle. I finished the match, sent him a message calling him a cock sucker and shut off the Xbox. Asshole.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 5, 2011)

Panic said:


> I got on tonight to check out some double XP and 3 matches in, 1 friend ruined it for me camping hard body on the hill in Jungle. I finished the match, sent him a message calling him a cock sucker and shut off the Xbox. Asshole.


Ur not supposed to do that!

And wow! AK74u sucks now.


----------



## Eki (Mar 5, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Hey Eki you need to come boost my Blops W/L


Im sure i suck balls now


Nae'blis said:


> Only Eki thinks Treyarch is anything more than shit lvl.


BO is so much better D:


Naked Snacks! said:


> I hope it doesn't flop like Dice's last project (Medal of Honor).



Hey, that game was pretty fun. The graphics were awesome for online play. The only thing it needed was deeper gun customization and more guns.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I found a setup I really like for double XP.

MP5K with red dot reflex sight
Strela-3
Frag
Flashbang
C4
Hardline Pro
Slight of Hand Pro
Hacker
RC-XD
SAM Turret
Care Package


----------



## Naked (Mar 5, 2011)

Eki said:


> Hey, that game was pretty fun. The graphics were awesome for online play. The only thing it needed was deeper gun customization and more guns.



I never said it was a bad game. I meant it wasn't very popular.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 6, 2011)

Zombies today?


----------



## Naked (Mar 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Zombies today?



Sure, get on MvC3 right now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol ps3 players suck big time. Or is it just because I'm playing with you americans  Seriously I haven't come across that many noobs in a long time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol ps3 players suck big time. Or is it just because I'm playing with you americans  Seriously I haven't come across that many noobs in a long time.



I better not be included in that "you americans" comment.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Nah we were playing with NF 10 minutes ago. TDM we were raping. Opponents sucked so bad, I even started playing with the sniper, to even their chances..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I better not be included in that "you americans" comment.



You getting on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2011)

Playing zombies with friends right now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 6, 2011)

Guess were not your friends.


----------



## Naked (Mar 6, 2011)

What time is Team NF getting together for Zombies?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 6, 2011)

As soon as Nin stops playing with his "friends".


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2011)

Of course Brandon. 

--

@Matt

You tell me.


----------



## Naked (Mar 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> @Matt
> 
> You tell me.



Well, my brother has BO right now.

:|

I'll get on when I can. I'll be on MW2 meanwhile.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 6, 2011)

I should be on around 10ish


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 6, 2011)

Let's all meet up for zombies at 10:15. 

That gives Matt enough time to be a man and get his BO back.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2011)

Matt's most likely going to get beat by his brother for asking to get the game, and then he'll get beat by his dad for getting beat by his brother.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 6, 2011)

lol                 .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Matt's most likely going to get beat by his brother for asking to get the game, and then he'll get beat by his dad for getting beat by his brother.



Poor Matt's brother.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 6, 2011)

Let me know if you guys need a fourth. I have the map pack.


----------



## Naked (Mar 6, 2011)

What are we playing? 

Multiplayer or Zombies?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 6, 2011)

Zombies         .


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 6, 2011)

Will do, Koppa.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 7, 2011)

3arc hates my connection or something every time I tried to join team NF it booted me to the main screen.

Tried the new zombie map level 21 is my best so far.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 7, 2011)

Same thing happened to me today. I can't join one of my friends in my list, who I can normally join. Shit is weird. After the update I couldn't join him anymore.
BTW playing shooters with cold hands is a no no lol. Just came back from player football outside and I played a couple of TDM matches. My hands were freezing. It's pretty much impossible to play like that.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 7, 2011)

ahh, after a good session of double-xp I think I'm properly bored of black-cops. I even stopped being a try-hard. But Headquarters is an awesome gametype if you aren't on a shit team. It's just rape and sodomy if the other teams gets dogs and chopper just after they capture the HQ. There is no such thing as "I dun care about KD" when playing it; not allowing the team to build killstreaks is just as important.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2011)

Where are you guys? 

Just got MW2 in the mail.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2011)

It's being patched tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2011)

So we playing zombies tonight?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont know


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2011)

Leave it to you guys to be unable to make simple decisions.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2011)

We're playing zombies bitch. 

Or MW2.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 7, 2011)

I wanna play MW2


----------



## Naked (Mar 7, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> I wanna play MW2



Let's do it!

Is anyone on?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm playing with my friends on Black Ops, that's why I didn't join you guys.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 7, 2011)

Ill be on again around 10ish


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 8, 2011)

MW2 patch is out.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> MW2 patch is out.



Oh shi- *gets on*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2011)

GG's           .


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 8, 2011)

Just like old times. 

NF never lost it's edge.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn straight


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2011)

It's the revival of MW2. Crix stop stalking young girls and get in on the fun.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyway Crix


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 8, 2011)

Just realised I have 36 days time played on MW2. wat


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2011)

They're meh, to me. Nothing impressive and as usual majority of people camp the hell out of any place they can, so the matches can be pretty dull. 

COD2 still has the best maps to me, shit MW2 maps weren't that bad either.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2011)

was on a tdm game on discovery last night that almost ran out of time.  haven't had that happen in a while.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2011)

Rank the MPL, specter, and kiparis for overall best smg?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 9, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> Rank the MPL, specter, and kiparis for overall best smg?



Specter Rapid Fire then MPL dual mags then Kiparis extended mags. Also played team Tactical TDM on Discovery the score was 5400 to 3000. I was only one acutally playing and not sitting by a window. (I ran around with my spas 12)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 9, 2011)

PSN isnt going to be down until 10, if anything its going to be down until 5, usually happens anytime they say theyre down for maintnence


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 12, 2011)

M16 with ACOG and Supressors.


Went 49-9 with it, just after a few matches.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 12, 2011)

ACOG? lol

I think I've only tried it with the Commando offline.

Just got the map pack for free from GameTrailers.com!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2011)

Ghost Pro + Silence cookie-cutter Assault Rifle + Claymore + Camping and you still lose, seriously some of these people online do all that and can't even do well, pretty sad.


----------



## Naked (Mar 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Ghost Pro + Silence cookie-cutter Assault Rifle + Claymore + Camping and you still lose, seriously some of these people online do all that and can't even do well, pretty sad.



Just like those scrubs we were playing on MW2. Haha.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 12, 2011)

haha seriously. If you can't even get some kills in like that you might as well stop playing. 

I've been using ghost more and more. Idk why but a lot of people are using UAV these days. It's pissing me off.


----------



## Naked (Mar 12, 2011)

We up for some games tonight?


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 12, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> ACOG? lol
> 
> I think I've only tried it with the Commando offline.
> 
> Just got the map pack for free from GameTrailers.com!



I just started using it a lot lately because I wanted something different than the usual. It's pretty fun with some guns (M16) and pretty frustrating/weird with others. I had a horrible time with ACOG-ed L96A1 .


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> We up for some games tonight?



Only if you can get your mic to work properly.


----------



## Naked (Mar 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Only if you can get your mic to work properly.



I think I've fixed it for the time being.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 12, 2011)

TDM last night, winning ~6500 to ~5800... then the other team called in dogs. I could have clutched if I wasn't so terrible at the slayer role. Four guys ran in front of me (enough to win) and I only got three.


Pineapples said:


> M16 with *ACOG* and Supressors.
> 
> 
> Went 49-9 with it, just after a few matches.


lol


Naked Snacks! said:


> Just like those scrubs we were playing on MW2. Haha.


Ghost isn't the same though, w/o stopping power to shit on it.


----------



## Naked (Mar 12, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Ghost isn't the same though, w/o stopping power to shit on it.



They were camping with OMA/Danger Close Noobtubes.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 12, 2011)

What you guys wanna play, MW2, BO?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2011)

I suppose MW2. I need to eat first.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll *think* i may be on later, i have been drinking though so you might see different gameplay and reactions then you are used of me. :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2011)

Drunken Fire, I look forward to that.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 12, 2011)

Lag during that last zombie match was horrendous. 

Drunk Fire for the win.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Drunken Fire, I look forward to that.





Brandon Heat said:


> Drunk Fire for the win.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2011)

That's disgusting, anyways I'm ready to go. Matt and Brandon get on.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2011)

Zombies if i'm correct right?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2011)

I was kinda leaning towards MW2 now, me and Brandon made it to 30. I'm all zombie'd out kinda.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2011)

Then MW2 it is.


----------



## Homura (Mar 12, 2011)

I really don't like how most of the people I play against run around with AK74u or FAMAS, kind of kills the variety out of it...

Though I'm guilty for using the FAMAS a lot, I had to force myself to stop using that gun and use other guns that normally don't show up in multiplayer (like the Olympia or MAC-11), and I have to say it's a really satisfying feeling to get a bunch of kills with them.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 12, 2011)

Devon respond to messages ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), even if it is just to say "fuck off".


----------



## Gecka (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry, grinding it up in vesperia


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> I just started using it a lot lately because I wanted something different than the usual. It's pretty fun with some guns (M16) and pretty frustrating/weird with others. I had a horrible time with ACOG-ed L96A1 .


Never tried it online. But I sucked at it in CT. rofl

WTF! I'm never playing Merc. Moshpit again.

I give my team Spy Planes, Counter Spy Planes, and even a BLACKBIRD for god's sake in SnD, and our team still loses 2-4. ;_______;


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 13, 2011)

Homura said:


> I really don't like how most of the people I play against run around with AK74u or FAMAS, kind of kills the variety out of it...
> 
> Though I'm guilty for using the FAMAS a lot, I had to force myself to stop using that gun and use other guns that normally don't show up in multiplayer (like the Olympia or MAC-11), and I have to say it's a really satisfying feeling to get a bunch of kills with them.



Mmmmm, Mac-11. 

Also, loving this silenced Commando.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 13, 2011)

Yea I'm starting to get bored with this game. I've been stuck on the last few lvl 40's for the entire week...I just don't feel like playing for more than an hour now.

Personally I don't think Modern Warfare 3 should come out this year. I'd rather have them work alot harder on the mp and get community feedback as much as possible before releasing it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2011)

You'll suck in any CoD, so ye.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2011)

Activision will keep pumping out a new one every year cause they know it will sell. I think I'm done with COD games for now unless the next one is regarded as amazing by everyone and the best of the series (doubtful). I'm bored of Black Ops, MW2 on the other hand is still entertaining to me.


----------



## Setoshi (Mar 14, 2011)

Sharpshooter is the funnest wager match, hands down.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I used to prefer Gungame, but I've been playing a lot of Highroller lately (for getting gold camo). Stick and stones is actually pretty awesome ones you learn how to shoot with the crossbow. Sharpshooter can be awesome, but sometimes you get rocket launchers time after time. Fucking annoying. Yesterday I got 2 consecutive deathmachines in 2 matches in Cracked, awesome! Also there've been a lot of noobs on highroller lately. It seems like most good players have stopped playing. It's so easy to end 1st or 2nd.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

This game is getting boring.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, it is. That's why I'm actually starting to use snipers. I love my golden L96AW. Just not with lag..  
@Omni, how'd you like my golden m16? I kill people with love


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2011)

@Haohmaru

Not bad, not bad. 

I'm stopping first prestige lol, I'm not going to the final one like MW2....fuck that. We destroyed the competition last night, that last game was fucking retarded for me though. Either the hit detection was showing how terrible it was or there was some major lag because I could hardly get legit kills that last game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha dude you were at the top the whole time. Don't bitch and let a bro get the credit for once 
I'm trying to get better with sniper rifles, but it's seriously impossible with lag. I was doing good when I was playing solo. Then I joined you.. I went 0-4, 1-4 the entire time. So I was like fuck it. Lets go with the M16, with the love Reticle all golden. People love to get killed by that


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Haha dude you were at the top the whole time. Don't bitch and let a bro get the credit for once
> I'm trying to get better with sniper rifles, but it's seriously impossible with lag. I was doing good when I was playing solo. Then I joined you.. I went 0-4, 1-4 the entire time. So I was like fuck it. Lets go with the M16, with the love Reticle all golden. People love to get killed by that



Snipers so ass in BO and the maps don't help them one bit, also lag doesn't make it anymore easier. You don't like the G11?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2011)

found out that a machinima director was on my team last night, we destroyed.  he was good at qscope


----------



## Eki (Mar 14, 2011)

I kinda miss setting 4 people on fire with my awesome sauce killstreak.


----------



## Naked (Mar 15, 2011)

It's official. Treyarch is a company of idiots.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnD4nIb9h60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2011)

Not a fan of that strategy but banning over it is just dumb.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 15, 2011)

Yet another reason why i stay away from demo.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2011)

Glitches are in the game
exploits are in the game
the way to hack a character to have all weapons at level 2 is in the game 
spawn trapping is in the game
looks fine to me

if you can only win by spawn trapping well you aint that good
spawn trap is the same as glitching 
you are taking advantage of something that was coded into the game to tip the balance in your favor 
Bravo
that is cheating
Congrats


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 15, 2011)

Is that the reason why they took Nuketown out of Demo?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 15, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's official. Treyarch is a company of idiots.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnD4nIb9h60[/YOUTUBE]



lol. Treyarch and Infinity Ward =


----------



## Id (Mar 15, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's official. Treyarch is a company of idiots.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnD4nIb9h60[/YOUTUBE]



What does Cr1TiKaL have to say about this?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2011)

he is to busy playing shitty games to care
i mean didnt he post a vid of him going 44 and 3 in the first 2 minutes of a game?
He thought it was broken


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> he is to busy playing shitty games to care
> i mean didnt he post a vid of him going 44 and 3 in the first 2 minutes of a game?
> He thought it was broken



broken ass game with stupid players. 

we were winning domination on launch last night, 170-130 even while the other teams best player was kill farming and was 60-8, 0/0 caps/defends. then my team stopped defending, got dominated, and we lost 200-180.  buncha morons.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 15, 2011)

Nuketown is hardly the only map to spawntrap, may not even be the easiest.





Axl Low said:


> Glitches are in the game
> exploits are in the game
> the way to hack a character to have all weapons at level 2 is in the game
> spawn trapping is in the game
> ...


looks fine to me too.

Have Homefront and BC2 sitting on my desk just too lazy to start a new game atm.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 17, 2011)

Good games everyone.


----------



## Naked (Mar 17, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Glitches are in the game
> exploits are in the game
> the way to hack a character to have all weapons at level 2 is in the game
> spawn trapping is in the game
> ...



Well, if one team is significantly better than the other and they push the other team into the back of their spawn, it's the bad team's fault. They either should get better or don't complain. If they didn't want spawn trapping to exist, they should fix their damn spawns.

I'd rather see the camping ghost bitches get banned.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Good games everyone.



Yep good games Fire, Team NF raped so hard to the point we were getting bored.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 17, 2011)

Zombies at 10 anyone?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll be on a bit after 10.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'd rather see the camping ghost bitches get banned.



Why? All they do is sit in one corner, possibly moving to another one to surprise the idiot that blindly rushes into the same room to get a revenge kill. Outside of that, they rarely contribute to the actual team unless a whole mass of idiots bumrushes them and allows them to get their killstreaks. 

Throw grenades. That's why they are there. They don't have Flak Jacket, so use Frags or Sem. Flank them from another area, catch them from behind. Or earn the ultimate Ghost counter: Blackbird.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 18, 2011)

the spawn traps have gotten stronger lately.

also i've noticed high prestige people playing cheap lately.  pretty gay


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2011)

Merc. TDM is back!


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Why? All they do is sit in one corner, possibly moving to another one to surprise the idiot that blindly rushes into the same room to get a revenge kill. Outside of that, they rarely contribute to the actual team unless a whole mass of idiots bumrushes them and allows them to get their killstreaks.
> 
> Throw grenades. That's why they are there. They don't have Flak Jacket, so use Frags or Sem. Flank them from another area, catch them from behind. Or earn the ultimate Ghost counter: Blackbird.


You do know that the main reason people get annoyed by them is because they're just that fucking annoying. I don't even go for revenge kills in this game. I just hate someone fucking up my killstreak, because they're camping in a corner. Happened all the time yesterday in Summit. But this time I'd seen it all. The retard was actually lying on the ground on his own first spawn at that circle thing. Who the FUCK DOES THAT!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2011)

When I do actually go for revenge kills I don't fail, and I do the team a favor in getting rid of a pest. Like 98% of players are extremely predictable with their spray and pray guns, so exploiting that and embarrassing them with pistol gives me a kick.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You do know that the main reason people get annoyed by them is because they're just that fucking annoying.



Yeah, I get annoyed when a camper kills me. I also get annoyed by random crossbow bolts sticking to me. I'm sure people get annoyed when they're spawntrapped. 

No reason to ban them. 



> I just hate someone fucking up my killstreak, because they're camping in a corner.



As opposed to what? There's no difference between ruining your killstreak when they're in one corner or when they're out running on the field, except the former is just standing in one spot.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Nah I don't mind getting killed in a shoot-off. If you lose you only have yourself to blame. Compared to getting killed by a chicken ass retard who can't play decently and has to camp in a corner to get 5 kills a match.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2011)

Many a night where I've raged about those chicken ass retards.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm starting to learn how to use Black Ops' shitty spawn points to my advantage. Completely spawn-fucked a team of n00bs in Havana last night. That's gotta be the easiest map to take advantage of the spawns because you literally only spawn in 2 spots.


----------



## Naked (Mar 18, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> No reason to ban them.



It was a joke if you couldn't tell.

Anyway, don't tell me you have time to check every single corner before you walk into a room. Even if you did, who the hell plays like that?

In S&D, I'm more lenient with campers because the gameplay is slower, but in any other game mode they piss me off.

It's probably why I love S&D.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 18, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It was a joke if you couldn't tell.



I would have followed up with an emote or make it more obvious, since subtlety is lost on the internet. 



> Anyway, don't tell me you have time to check every single corner before you walk into a room. Even if you did, who the hell plays like that?



Nope, I don't have time. That's why I toss a couple of flashes before I go in, just in case.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 18, 2011)

^ you do that in every room? you only have two tactical grenades per life...

because, you know, spawnkilling is teh super skillz


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2011)

@Panic, lol Havana's spawning system is soooo fucked up. Even in TDM everyone spawns at the same point. We were with a full party today and held the opponent at the same place for pretty much the entire game. Sure 1 or 2 people got spawned somewhere else, but the majority stayed there, which is fucking retarded. I mean, it's TDM!!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 19, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> @Panic, lol Havana's spawning system is soooo fucked up. Even in TDM everyone spawns at the same point. We were with a full party today and held the opponent at the same place for pretty much the entire game. Sure 1 or 2 people got spawned somewhere else, but the majority stayed there, which is fucking retarded. I mean, it's TDM!!



Exactly. Havana has got to be the worst one. Launch can be a pretty good one to spawn-fuck people on, too, depending on how good the other team is. And don't even get me started on Firing Range Demolition when you're planting. If the other team just blocks off the 3 major ways to the other side of the map and holds them down, you might as well leave and find another lobby, because you're boned. Going back to how shitty Havana is, here's a video I found the other day that explains so well how shitty it is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oMPEkn4VHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KBb9wFP7uZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 19, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> [YOUTUBE]KBb9wFP7uZM[/YOUTUBE]



WE NEED CRITICAL TO PLAY THE FPS MARIO
MUST GET HIM TO DL THIS D:


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ you do that in every room? you only have two tactical grenades per life...
> 
> because, you know, spawnkilling is teh super skillz



Real men use Scavenger.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Panic said:


> Exactly. Havana has got to be the worst one. Launch can be a pretty good one to spawn-fuck people on, too, depending on how good the other team is. And don't even get me started on Firing Range Demolition when you're planting. If the other team just blocks off the 3 major ways to the other side of the map and holds them down, you might as well leave and find another lobby, because you're boned. Going back to how shitty Havana is, here's a video I found the other day that explains so well how shitty it is.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oMPEkn4VHs[/YOUTUBE]


Already proven fake. still it's really easy to get 100+ kills in demo. I dont choose the gunship killstreak anymore, cause its boring. I rather choose dogs and continue on killing. The thing is that developers cant do much about spawn points in demo. they're always messed up. there are only so many points you spawn at. People can memorize them easily. tdm spawning at havana is bs though. It's like youre playing demo. People spawn back at the same place over and over


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2011)

Just watched a few replays friend sent me of similar games, I cannot respect people who do that in the slightest. I need a challenge when I play and people who need to do that to win may as well just quit gaming in general (majority are one dimensional gamers anyways).


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Already proven fake. still it's really easy to get 100+ kills in demo. I dont choose the gunship killstreak anymore, cause its boring. I rather choose dogs and continue on killing. The thing is that developers cant do much about spawn points in demo. they're always messed up. there are only so many points you spawn at. People can memorize them easily. tdm spawning at havana is bs though. It's like youre playing demo. People spawn back at the same place over and over



I rarely get up to 11 kills, but when I do, I also prefer dogs. I feel like the gunship is too easily shot down and like you said, you don't get to run around and kill people while the gunship is going. I mean, sure, your dogs can be shot and killed, but they usually get a kill before they are killed.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2011)

All the 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should move over to Homefront with me.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 20, 2011)

Panic said:


> I rarely get up to 11 kills, but when I do, I also prefer dogs. I feel like the gunship is too easily shot down and like you said, you don't get to run around and kill people while the gunship is going. I mean, sure, your dogs can be shot and killed, but they usually get a kill before they are killed.


Depends on what you're playing really. With TDM I don't get 11 killstreaks that often either. But with Demo/Domi it's really easy. I miss Nuketown  Only level I used gunship in.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> All the 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should move over to Homefront with me.



I would have Homefront already, but I am on an extremely tight budget recently since I am only getting 12-18 hours at work.



Haohmaru said:


> Depends on what you're playing really. With TDM I don't get 11 killstreaks that often either. But with Demo/Domi it's really easy. I miss Nuketown  Only level I used gunship in.



Yeah, Nuketown 24/7 is the shit. I love double XP weekends more for that playlist than I do for the fact that it's double XP. Any word on when they're doing another one?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 20, 2011)

Doesn't matter anymore anyway, since there's no more Nuketown in demolition


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2011)

There is on the Nuketown 24/7 playlist on double XP weekends. I remember playing it on the last weekend because B was generally easy to destroy and A was a bitch.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, we ps3 players didn't get Nuketown 24/7 last time.. I hope we do next time.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, really? That blows! I dunno if Xbox got it on the 1st double XP weekend because I didn't get to play. Maybe they're alternating who gets it. That would be stupid... But you never know.


----------



## ReCoDe (Mar 21, 2011)

COD Black Ops is truely a better game than its preceders


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2011)

Hell to the no.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 21, 2011)

Black Ops is a "_safe_" game, it's boring, but balanced.

There really isn't any spark to the game honestly.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2011)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you up for some Homefront?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't even think Black Ops is all that balanced, considering all you see is the same shit with scrubs hiding in corners with a silenced Assault Rifle + Ghost Pro + Claymore all the time. Still makes no sense that Scavenger doesn't replenish Flamethrower ammo, can't even have any real fun with it because it runs out of ammo too fast.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, Black Ops is not the worst game in the serious, but it's sure as hell not the best.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you up for some Homefront?


I only rented it for 5 days

returned it and got dragon age instead

that should tell you how i feel about homefront


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2011)

That you're a little shit?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 21, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't even think Black Ops is all that balanced, considering all you see is the same shit with scrubs hiding in corners with a silenced Assault Rifle + Ghost Pro + Claymore all the time. Still makes no sense that Scavenger doesn't replenish Flamethrower ammo, can't even have any real fun with it because it runs out of ammo too fast.


What it doesn't? That's gay. Does it replenish noobtubes? Not that I really care. I've never used scavenger and I'm not going to either. I'd rather pick up weapons from the ground. Makes it more exciting 

I also agree that this isn't the worst in the series. What's a deciding factor in FPS like this are the maps and perks imo. That's where this game fails. Only 3 decent maps.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 21, 2011)

Who needs scavenger?? I use dual mags. 

Of course I will say though I got a lot tired of this game earlier than MW2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> Who needs scavenger?? I use dual mags.
> 
> Of course I will say though I got a lot tired of this game earlier than MW2.



Uh a flamethrower perhaps?

Sorry but I get bored running around with the easy mode scrub-nub spray and pray guns, I need a challenge hence I use the harder things.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 21, 2011)

Normally, campers don't get on my nerves too much... But recently I've been encountering a lot of people sitting in corners with Ghost Pro and a Claymore set up. It's really beginning to piss me off. If half the people I have sent vulgar messages to because of their camping report me, I'll probably be suspended from XBL very soon.


----------



## Naked (Mar 21, 2011)

Panic said:


> Normally, campers don't get on my nerves too much... But recently I've been encountering a lot of people sitting in corners with Ghost Pro and a Claymore set up. It's really beginning to piss me off. If half the people I have sent vulgar messages to because of their camping report me, I'll probably be suspended from XBL very soon.



It's only started to piss you off now?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL @Panic. That's some good old anti-camp rage there. I never message campers, cause it only gives them satisfaction knowing that their camping is working well for them. Whenever I encouter campers, I just go on ultra bishy mode and check every corner with my ninja class. I had a bunch of French retards rage quit because I was fucking them up in their own spawn, after they thought they could camp around the bomb all day. Tactical+Ghost+silenced in demo is great when you're annoyed by campers. The fun thing is that me and my friends always have SR71 on. So once it's SR71 time, they run like little bitches. Dashboarding ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) campers.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 22, 2011)

After they removed the prestige playlist I'm seeing a lot more of the upper prestige players.


Hangat?r said:


> That you're a little shit?


It's not Christmas time yet.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 22, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> It's only started to piss you off now?



Yep. I have never really encountered it as much as I have in the past few days. Sure, once in a while here and there, but never in almost every game. Maybe it's because I am playing FFA a lot more and TDM a lot less?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> After they removed the prestige playlist I'm seeing a lot more of the upper prestige players.
> 
> It's not Christmas time yet.



Wait, they removed that? That was one of the only things I still played. =/


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

Arguably the best game of all time. Looking forward to Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2011)

Troll post: 0/10


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2011)

Not impressed, try harder please. :33


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't get what you're saying.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2011)

Still      0/10.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 22, 2011)

So, I got suspended from Xbox LIVE for 24 hours for having "Prestige lobbies are for cock suckers." in my profile bio. I decided to try Black Ops Campaign because I want some more of the Achievements. Veteran Difficulty is almost as much bullshit as online. Pissed me off. I stopped playing pretty quickly.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 22, 2011)

poor people. one benefit of PS3 I suppose when you have no pennies to rub together.



Panic said:


> So, I got suspended from Xbox LIVE for 24 hours for having "Prestige lobbies are for cock suckers." in my profile bio. I decided to try Black Ops Campaign because I want some more of the Achievements. Veteran Difficulty is almost as much bullshit as online. Pissed me off. I stopped playing pretty quickly.


how did you even enter the text? "cock" is a forbidden word as far as I know.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2011)

ReCoDe said:


> COD Black Ops is truely a better game than its preceders



better than World at War?
debateable

MW doesnt count because Black ops came from the branch of treyarch


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> poor people. one benefit of PS3 I suppose when you have no pennies to rub together.
> 
> 
> how did you even enter the text? "cock" is a forbidden word as far as I know.



No idea. It's forbidden text in a GamerTag or Motto, but not profile bio apparently. I can't believe enough people reported something so stupid that Microsoft looked into it. Probably a bunch of pissed off homos that paid for their Prestige.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 23, 2011)

I once saw this guy with "mess with the best die like a bitch".


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2011)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get Homefront.

Hell, it's even fun/rewarding to be support in this game.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 23, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> LOL @Panic. That's some good old anti-camp rage there. I never message campers, cause it only gives them satisfaction knowing that their camping is working well for them. Whenever I encouter campers, I just go on ultra bishy mode and check every corner with my ninja class. I had a bunch of French retards rage quit because I was fucking them up in their own spawn, after they thought they could camp around the bomb all day. Tactical+Ghost+silenced in demo is great when you're annoyed by campers. The fun thing is that me and my friends always have SR71 on. So once it's SR71 time, they run like little bitches. Dashboarding ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) campers.



lol French players


----------



## Eki (Mar 23, 2011)

I had the word fuck in my bio as F*** and i was banned for 24 hours


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2011)

You too, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Get Homefront. Not like you've anything better to do.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 23, 2011)

Homefront > this shit


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> lol French players


Haha French players are hilarious. My friends go and diss them in English and they're like vulu vulu vu or some French shit. Seriously, like 99% of the French people I encounter can't talk English for shit. All I hear is putem this putem that. I'm know putem means ho, but the rest is all jibberish to me. 

Games gotten so boring. There are hardly any decent players around anymore.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2011)

I find plenty of decent players... Or maybe I just suck. It seems like 25% of the time I kick ass, 75% of the time I have my ass kicked. I hope Gamefly sends Homefront tomorrow since they got back Dead Rising 2 today. I know a lot of my games at the top of my Game Q are high in demand, but it literally skipped to #9 to send me Dead Rising 2 last week. Pissed me off so bad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2011)

French players are a joke, and they sound like such ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on top of it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think I have ever been in a lobby with a French player. Not one who is talking, anyway. I have tried watching commentaries by French players on YouTube, but I can't do it. The accent gets on my nerves and they're usually never all that good. I can just imagine playing with one.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Haha French players are hilarious. My friends go and diss them in English and they're like vulu vulu vu or some French shit. Seriously, like 99% of the French people I encounter can't talk English for shit. All I hear is putem this putem that. I'm know putem means ho, but the rest is all jibberish to me.
> 
> Games gotten so boring. There are hardly any decent players around anymore.



And 99% of native English speakers can't speak foreign languages for shit.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2011)

True, but English is a universal language. I'm not English. I don't speak English outside of these forums and Black Ops online. The main reason German/Spanish/French and a lot more don't know their English. Is because everything gets Dubbed there. TV shows/series, movies. Literally everything. Sure you can learn a lot at school, but I learned most of my English while watching tv, subbed. I speak TV english lol


----------



## Naked (Mar 23, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Homefront > this shit



Lol, what isn't                 ?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Dude stop hating it so much. It's not like it's horrible. Medal of Honor is horrible. This is just flawed, like many other games.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally played Black Ops  Underwhelmed. Zombies is fun though but people hate playing with me because i dont understand the system of unlocking doors and shit


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2011)

Is this your first time playing it? I always thought you played with us before. Playing with Parties is where it's at man. It's much more fun when you're not alone. Next time I see you online I'll join you.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2011)

I dont buy Treyarch games  Not because i hate them or anything its just seems a waste to me to buy a COD game every other year so i skip one year. As for the Zombies i dont really understand the strategies as of yet, so when we play do bare with me  I might get you killed Im a total newb at Zombies


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't even know what zombies are. I'm a MP guy.


----------



## 115 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm at level 48 on 9th prestige right now, as soon as I prestige again, I'm using nothing but silenced pistols. It'll be awesome.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 24, 2011)

Zombies, to me, isn't all that fun. I guess because I suck at it.


----------



## 115 (Mar 24, 2011)

Panic said:


> Zombies, to me, isn't all that fun. I guess because I suck at it.



It's not really that hard to get into it, though it's way more fun when playing with friends. Just use basic tactics like knifing in the first two rounds, getting the stakeout etc. And after unlocking a few doors circle the map herding the zombies up like cattle. 

Also Juggernaut is your friend when playing zombies.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 24, 2011)

Panic said:


> Zombies, to me, isn't all that fun. I guess because I suck at it.


It's boring anyway. Kill zombie, close door, repeat.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 29, 2011)

black ops disc is scratched. fuck, at least now it runs half of the time.

And lol went to MW2 last night for roughly 15 games. Died to: TAR ~10, pro-pipe ~ 10, and everything else UMP. It was still fun though.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 29, 2011)

I dunno if I have said this in this thread or on this forum before (I know I have said it to friends IRL) but I think Treyarch have developed some kind of new technology that makes their discs scratch a lot easier than they should. I have a friend who is on his 2nd copy of Black Ops, I am on my 2nd copy, and there is a YouTube commentator I watch who is on his 3rd for Xbox, 2nd for PS3.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 29, 2011)

treyarch -1

Well I install every game to the HD, which means they shouldn't be running/spinning at all when I play. So even if the console was slightly bumped there is no reason for the disc to be scratched this badly.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 29, 2011)

I've never been a real big fan of installing games unless they are games that take a long, long, long time to load. I think the only games I have ever installed at Borderlands, Fable II, and Fable III. Does installing even make a difference when you're playing online? Because I don't even play CoD offline much. Usually just get the Achievements then all online.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 29, 2011)

I install them because I hate the sound of the disc running; it's too loud. I prefer absolute silence in my room when playing any game. And it prevents the console overheating since I have it on about 10 hours a day.

I don't know if it helps load times since, as I said, I install them before I play. But I know in Halo 3 it actually made loading times slower for matchmaking.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 30, 2011)

I know it made the load times shorter for Borderlands and the Fable games. Like I said, though, that's the only games I ever installed. I'm sure it's the same on everything else. Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2011)

Trolling around with M60 RPK and WA2000 in free for all 
ah man 
people really get angry when they get no scoped by a wa2000 

also lightweight warlord ninja uzi with decoys is complete lulz
*toss a decoy*
*Oh its a decoy*
*Uzi spray*
FUCK I GOT KILLED BY THAT PIECE OF SHIT

nothing like a warlord grip big ammo m60 to make people call you a cheating piece of shit


----------



## Eki (Mar 30, 2011)

i didn't know you could play Zombies Arcade online


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, Dead Ops Arcade is pretty fun online. When you get to high levels it can get confusing with all that's going on on the screen, though. Still fun.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 30, 2011)

I've noticed that the spawns have been sucking lately.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 30, 2011)

They usually do suck... But you're right, recently they have been worse for me, too. I have been spawn raped multiple times where I am pretty sure the other team isn't even trying to spawn trap us. One thing that gets on my nerves really bad is when I am playing Demolition on Firing Range and the other team spawn traps us in the back so we can't plant, but when the round changes and we are defending, my idiot asshole team doesn't spawn trap the other team, they just let them through. Sometimes I really hate running with randoms. A lot of my friends don't play anymore, though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 7, 2011)

Another map pack coming out on May 3. 

Who actually cares?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2011)

It's what they do.

Game comes out it's fine at first then after a while it gets boring and a new map pack comes out to tide you over for a while, then you start to get bored again and a new map pack comes out. When you finally get bored of the latest map pack, the new installment of the franchise comes out. Rinse and repeat every year = tons of money for them.

Activision: +1

Us: -3


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 7, 2011)

hanoi hilton, lol


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 7, 2011)

on a 30 game winning streak, it sooooooo much better playing with people you know who can also can play the game. I usually call in a huey every two to three games but playing with some buddies from HS, i dont even get a chance to use it when i get it. Yesterday we raped, we had a 7500 to 400 game on Firing Range


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 7, 2011)

ever since the presitge lobbies went away, you can get matched up with pretty good randoms nowadays.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 11, 2011)

NEW FUN TACTICS friend
DOLPHIN DIVE CLAYMORES


----------



## Eki (Apr 11, 2011)

I read somewhere that in MW3 or something else that you're going to have to pay an additional fee on top of XBL to get stuff like maps etc. etc.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 11, 2011)

So, decided to slap on steady aim and hipfire only with the MP5k w/ Ex Mags. Damn, thing's like a laser.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 11, 2011)

Extended Mags is all I use for mp5k. I might go try Rapid Fire sometime.

SNAP. RF is all I'll ever use for this amazing weapon.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> So, decided to slap on steady aim and hipfire only with the MP5k w/ Ex Mags. Damn, thing's like a laser.


G11+Steady Aim=Laser


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 12, 2011)

Unfortunately I do not have the G11 unlocked. I'll try it out in combat training though.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 12, 2011)

Running around with a silenced Spas-12 can be pretty fun sometimes.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 12, 2011)

My friend is totally addicted, haven't played it myself though.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Apr 12, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Running around with a silenced Spas-12 can be pretty fun sometimes.



Yes it is got over 1000 kills with it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 12, 2011)

I almost never use it. I have colden camo for the stakeout. Pretty dumb move of me, since the Stakeout fucks me over a lote of the time, by not being a hit shot kill from short distance a lot of the time. Gets me so pissed. I like the range better though. Started using the crossbow. Really loving it. Especially when I have people spawntrapped. Easy double/tripple kills.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2011)

Stakeout is the most unpredictable gun out there, so I stopped using it.

And I've been killed by suppressed Spas-12s from insane ranges.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 12, 2011)

Call Of The Dead is going to have a girl character on it

Fuck yes


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> I read somewhere that in MW3 or something else that you're going to have to pay an additional fee on top of XBL to get stuff like maps etc. etc.



Rumor is completely Bullshit.

Played BO for ther first time in months the other day.

I immediatly got into a lobby with my mates and we practically filled up the FFA server by ourselves. Hilarious shenanigans were had all night.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone use the Suppressor on the Spectre? If so, do you just leave that as the only attachment, or do you Warlord it with something else (Grip, sight, etc)?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 12, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Call Of The Dead is going to have a girl character on it
> 
> Fuck yes



Who, is it Sam?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 12, 2011)

Dont know yet


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 13, 2011)

Really looking forward to these new maps. I don't play Black Ops all that often unless there is a new map pack or double XP.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2011)

i don't like any of the maps from the first dlc, tbh


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 19, 2011)

Hotel and Zoo look pretty cool. Sucks that they didn't talk about Call of the Dead though.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 19, 2011)

^ I love it when people buy the DLC just for zombies.

I have a weird feeling that after the failure of MW2 (good game but no support) and this travesty of a FPS, the death knells of COD are pretty much going full force


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2011)

game wouldn't be bad but it has it's problems .  but it's the only thing i play cause i just won't commit myself to _another_  thing, guys like me that aren't teenagers and work for a living can't just game from 5-11 PM.  

BTW why was the prestige game mode removed ?  i can't stand playing with low level guys that ruin my game, or getting into matches with terribly uneven teams.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 19, 2011)

not enough people played it.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 20, 2011)

played black ops today
famas and ak74u still everywhere :/


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2011)

AK74u sucks now, I still can't believe people still use it.

Mp5k is better!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I'll skip this year's COD, allow buying it yearly.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 20, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> AK74u sucks now, I still can't believe people still use it.
> 
> Mp5k is better!



lolno

74u shits on every other smg as it stands


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2011)

nu uhh man.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 20, 2011)

i use mp5 and nothing else until i get the 74u, then i only use that until galil and better ARs open and MPL and better SMGs open.  having said that, mp5 is great for mobility but not better than mid-range.  not too powerful either.

Also, i found that the commando doesn't have lots of recoil, i take back what i said b4.  still i prefer galil and AUG.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2011)

Commando feels like it has some shotty hit detection for me. It's still good, though.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 21, 2011)

New maps on the 3rd of next month.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 21, 2011)

Panic said:


> New maps on the 3rd of next month.



still not worth a shit


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 21, 2011)

dolphin diving claymore  

Also, just nailed the Slayer symbol as an emblem. Cock is hard.


----------



## iDunk816 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Call of Duty Black Ops Map Pack 2*

It includes 4 multiplayer maps and 1 zombie map:
Hotel, Zoo, Stockpile, Convoy and the zombie map is Call of the Dead
What are your predictions on this map pack?
What are you looking forward to playing the most?
Im looking forward to zombies and thats all 
These maps will come out May 3rd for 1200 msp i believe (which i see as a ripoff)


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't played in awhile....maybe I should...nahhh


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 22, 2011)

i have a hard time playing this game now, unless im playing with buddies. I either get stuck on a shitty team or a team where noone is playing like a team should. I have to come out of good spots just to revive a teammate after the whole team just ran by and left him there to die. I figure it saves us one less death and that person might have been on a streak to give us a booast towards the win. When i play with buddies they all use second chance and we piss people off cause we go around and keep reviving one another, but i never use SC cause its not my style


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to use Second Chance but then I found that in the majority of games, no one would bother to revive me (even when the area was completely free). Though, I do make an effort to revive people that I can (those deaths count mate! Best revive team mate, rather than possibly giving more points to other team, or extend someone's kill streak)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2011)

Whenever I see someone in Second Chance, I walk over to them, t-bag them, and fire off a couple shots to alert the enemy and then run away. Or throw a Decoy is I have them equipped.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd rather a bunch of scrubs use second chance than, say, hacker.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 25, 2011)

I seriously never had any problem with Last Chance.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3_Cx82OFXM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 26, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> I used to use Second Chance but then I found that in the majority of games, no one would bother to revive me (even when the area was completely free).





Panic said:


> Whenever I see someone in Second Chance, I walk over to them, t-bag them, and fire off a couple shots to alert the enemy and then run away. Or throw a Decoy is I have them equipped.



This is why. 

I used to use Second Chance, but getting a headshot wasn't worth it to get Pro, so I didn't bother after I prestiged. 

That, and Hacker is just too sexy.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 26, 2011)

whenever i see someone in second chance 
i tomahawk them 
even if they are on my team in hardcore TD

also i got a gaming winning or rather losing killcam that way
teammate drops to second chance and revvie pops up
score is 7400 - 7400
I tomahawk and lose it for my team 
Oh the rage from my team


----------



## Eki (Apr 26, 2011)

all map packs need to be free. Then i might play again.


----------



## iDunk816 (Apr 26, 2011)

Check out my MLG Variant montage in my sig


----------



## Gecka (Apr 26, 2011)

That trailer was funny as hell


----------



## Eki (Apr 26, 2011)

I used to slap MLG kids all day. Im pretty sure my K/D is still the best evaaaa


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 26, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> [YOUTUBE]3_Cx82OFXM0[/YOUTUBE]



You had me at Danny Trejo.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 26, 2011)

They had me at Robert Englund


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 26, 2011)

They had me at Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

Should of put this legendary man to team with Machete.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeaCgjUXZBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 26, 2011)

Eki said:


> all map packs need to be free. Then i might play again.


THIS!!!!

A lot of the maps are shitty. You're really not getting your moneys worth.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> whenever i see someone in second chance
> i tomahawk them
> even if they are on my team in hardcore TD
> 
> ...



I don't see what is wrong with this, I did it all the time. I consider it doing a favour for my teammate, working as a mercy angel, so they don't have to suffer for longer than they have to.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 26, 2011)

Sarah Michelle Gellar 

suddenly a hard decision.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2011)

wait what?


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 27, 2011)

Buffy in the zombies video for Call of the Dead.


----------



## Gecka (May 3, 2011)

Only map I like is Convoy, and that's just because it is really similar to MW2 maps

Call of the dead is really fun, but super fucking difficult

george romero is a fucking hassle


----------



## Bakapanda (May 4, 2011)

Anyone do anything significant to Ramero yet?

I just keep pissing him off and getting him to chase me


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 4, 2011)

i dont' have the new maps yet, i gotta presitge b4 friday, so i can get that 2xp and rank up quick.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2011)

Someone start a donation drive for me for XBL and MW2.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2011)

Paying for XBL is a total ripoff, amirite?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 4, 2011)

Since the PS3 been dead been trying Black Ops on my Xbox so far I have to come to hate dashboarders.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 4, 2011)

What's the difference? You have them on both consoles right? I have an x360, but it's modded. Do I need to de-mod it first before getting live? Or can I game if I have an original copy of the game. I found a good deal for gold. 44 bucks with a headset and that keyboard thingy and 1 year of gold live. Not bad right. I'm thinking about getting it, but I'm not desperate to play Black Ops. On the other hand, there are some cool games coming out soon. Like Brink.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 4, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What's the difference? You have them on both consoles right? I have an x360, but do it's modded. Do I need to de-mod it first before getting live? Or can I game if I have an original copy of the game. I found a good deal for gold. 44 bucks with a headset and that keyboard thingy and 1 year of gold live. Not bad right. I'm thinking about getting it, but I'm not desperate to play Black Ops. On the other hand, there are some cool games coming out soon. Like Brink.



If its modded you ran the chance of getting banned when going on live. As for the differences it rans smoother when a lot kill streaks are going when compared to the ps3 but hit detection can be a problem for both consoles. But graphically it looks better imo. I am just waiting for the PSN to be back up and thankful I had no real info on the PSN.


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 4, 2011)

my take on the new maps:

Everyone is running Ghost and Flatjacket,but mostly Ghost. Choppers are a waste of a killstreak since most of them have tons of buildings that will protect you. My favorite is Convey, had my best game on Stockpile 25-4 and that was me running and gunning the whole time. Overall i like them though


----------



## Nae'blis (May 4, 2011)

unless you're homeless and begging on the streets you should be able to afford both (all three) consoles.


----------



## xTiax (May 4, 2011)

They need to bring the network back up already  I just been playing solo on zombies and its starting to get boring -.-


----------



## Nae'blis (May 7, 2011)

At least you're only missing double-xp


----------



## Raging Bird (May 7, 2011)

don't the COD map packs release a month later on psn, after its been on xbox live for a while?


----------



## Naked (May 7, 2011)

Man, Treyarch is shit at making Multiplayer, but when it comes to Zombies, they ain't half bad.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2011)

Buy me xbox live, Johnny~!


----------



## Axl Low (May 7, 2011)

Alright. 
Lemme see if anyone on the forum has their banking linked to their PSN
Hell I will by pornz with their monies too


----------



## Nae'blis (May 14, 2011)

tried to finish the campaign. way too boring for anything longer than thirty minute sessions.

whenever I look, Gold is 30%-40% off. The most I've ever paid was $29 for a years gold.


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2011)

Double XP Weekend for ps3 is up. So is Nuketown 24/7.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, been playing since friday. Already fed up with it.. It's such an annoying map if you're not in a full party. Every just runs cris-cross and get themselfs and me killed.


----------



## Koppachino (May 21, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, been playing since friday. Already fed up with it.. It's such an annoying map if you're not in a full party. Every just runs cris-cross and get themselfs and me killed.



I'll invite you next time we're both on.


----------



## Naked (May 21, 2011)

I haven't checked. 

Do they have the competitive playlist on PS3?


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, been playing since friday. Already fed up with it.. It's such an annoying map if you're not in a full party. Every just runs cris-cross and get themselfs and me killed.


I was a victim of spawn-rape recently on that damned map. Enemy dogs, spawn campers, and an enemy Chopper Gunner..we never stood a chance.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 22, 2011)

Lol I think you misunderstood me. I didn't get spawn trapped (so far). It's just that it's annoying getting if you don't have all three paths covered. Just when you think your got a killstreak going you get shot from the left or right. I always run with Napalm, Chopper, Gunship on Nuketown. I got at least 5, 100+ kills today. Highest was 158, but that was with 2 of my friends in the party. 
If you guys are on tomorrow I'll invite you.

@Blackstealth, getting spawntrapped is messed up, especially on Nuketown. You don't stand a chance when a gunship is in the air. I have 1 video in my fileshare where we trap the opponent. It's so freaking easy. Just 1 gunship and you can lock all spawns. All you have to do is sit in shoot. Fucking boring. I finished that game 160+. I had like 3 gunships and 3 choppers left, but because all my friends were using the same killstreaks I couldn't use em.


----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I haven't checked.
> 
> Do they have the competitive playlist on PS3?


Yup.



Haohmaru said:


> Lol I think you misunderstood me. I didn't get spawn trapped (so far). It's just that it's annoying getting if you don't have all three paths covered. Just when you think your got a killstreak going you get shot from the left or right. I always run with Napalm, Chopper, Gunship on Nuketown. I got at least 5, 100+ kills today. Highest was 158, but that was with 2 of my friends in the party.
> If you guys are on tomorrow I'll invite you.
> 
> @Blackstealth, getting spawntrapped is messed up, especially on Nuketown. You don't stand a chance when a gunship is in the air. I have 1 video in my fileshare where we trap the opponent. It's so freaking easy. Just 1 gunship and you can lock all spawns. All you have to do is sit in shoot. Fucking boring. I finished that game 160+. I had like 3 gunships and 3 choppers left, but because all my friends were using the same killstreaks I couldn't use em.


DAMN.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 22, 2011)

^how many nukes did you get?

lol competitive playlist. must have played two games of it before backing out. got tired of people dropshotting with a golden famas even from behind, which was half the lobby.


----------



## Naked (May 22, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> ^how many nukes did you get?
> 
> lol competitive playlist. must have played two games of it before backing out. got tired of people dropshotting with a golden famas even from behind, which was half the lobby.



Lol, who cares about dropshotting?

It's so underpowered in BO.

I'd rather have to deal with dropshotting than bitches that hide in corners with Ghost.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 22, 2011)

completely missed the point.


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Lol, who cares about dropshotting?
> 
> It's so underpowered in BO.
> 
> I'd rather have to deal with dropshotting than bitches that hide in corners with Ghost.



Lol.

Never drop shotted with an LMG? 
And it's only underpowered if you swan dive instead of stopping and dropping


----------



## Naked (May 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Lol.
> 
> Never drop shotted with an LMG?
> And it's only underpowered if you swan dive instead of stopping and dropping



If you played the previous Call of Dutys, you would know that they increased the time it takes to go into prone.

Anyway, if you have *decent* aim, you'll be able to follow the person down as the dropshot.


----------



## blakstealth (May 23, 2011)

And if you're lucky, you will land a headshot on them as they drop to the floor lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2011)

yeah boy, i'm finishing off my blops career in style, 22 game win streak and counting


----------



## Nae'blis (May 24, 2011)

NarutoSimpson, what gametype do you play? Groundwar from the looks of things.

And Nuketown back in Domination mapcycle. Very good.

I;ve been playing a lot of MW2 recently. pro-pipes more abundant now than they were this time last year. In 38 days played I had only been killed by OMA pro-pipe about 10 times in MW2, now we get them in every match.


----------



## Eki (May 24, 2011)

You have 38 days played now? Cheese and rice.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 24, 2011)

38 days played in MW2, not this piece of shit blops. 5 days in blops.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> NarutoSimpson, what gametype do you play? Groundwar from the looks of things.
> 
> And Nuketown back in Domination mapcycle. Very good.
> 
> I;ve been playing a lot of MW2 recently. pro-pipes more abundant now than they were this time last year. In 38 days played I had only been killed by OMA pro-pipe about 10 times in MW2, now we get them in every match.



i play ground war basically, i'm not even that good at tdm ,but i've upped my skill lately, i'm better than 1 k/d anyway.


i'm gt: superbadhatter but i won't have the game much longer, amazon wants it the 30th.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 27, 2011)

sold my BO, got nothin to do now


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 28, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a double XP weekend anytime soon? Probably not because they just had one for the new maps... But I more or less missed it because of fucking work.


----------



## Eki (May 29, 2011)

probably not for a while.

But i played for a while yesterday and fucking dominated with 140 Kills and 25 deaths 

Multiple Sentry Guns ftw


----------



## blakstealth (May 29, 2011)

Panic said:


> Anyone know if there is a double XP weekend anytime soon? Probably not because they just had one for the new maps... But I more or less missed it because of fucking work.


They had one for ps3 last weekend.


----------



## martryn (Jun 2, 2011)

People here still play Black Ops?  Would love to play with people that don't suck for once if anyone is interested.  Been going through a Black Ops phase, but none of my friends have the game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 2, 2011)

^PS3 or X360. For PS3 check here


----------



## martryn (Jun 2, 2011)

360.  I have a PS3 that I never use.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

i will be using mine more since i can homebrew plus get free stuff


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 5, 2011)

Still waiting for the double xp weekend.


----------



## Eki (Jun 5, 2011)

June 10th i believe. Google does wonders :]


----------



## Synthetickiller (Jun 5, 2011)

I just tried COD: Black ops Multiplayer since it was free on steam....

The argument for games not evolving continues. This plays and looks like games I had 10 years ago.


----------



## Eki (Jun 5, 2011)

Go play some Battle Field or some Medal Of Honor then... or Bullet Storm.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 5, 2011)

Eki said:


> June 10th i believe. Google does wonders :]


negged for being a know-it-all cunt.


----------



## Eki (Jun 5, 2011)

Sing for me Clay Aiken  >:]


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 5, 2011)

_I was banging seven gram rocks, that's how I roll_


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 7, 2011)

joined a game of Domination.

Losing 18-199


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2011)

that's why i stopped playing , imagine being in that game when it's like 40-18 or whatever, and wondering whether ur teammates can pull it off, and ur future self knows ur just wasting ur time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 10, 2011)

It gets rather funny sometimes. Another game where only two people on my team at the end of the game had captures, one cap each, and we won by 80 points or something . We clenched our arse pretty tight defending B.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 11, 2011)

Who want a 1v1.................


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 11, 2011)

I like the new maps alot, i didn't try the new zombie map yet.

Maybe of Team NF wants to give it ? try.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 11, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I like the new maps alot, i didn't try the new zombie map yet.
> 
> Maybe of Team NF wants to give it ? try.



That shit fun but hard.............


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 11, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I like the new maps alot, i didn't try the new zombie map yet.
> 
> Maybe of Team NF wants to give it ? try.



I'm still waiting to get it off somebody.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 11, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> joined a game of Domination.
> 
> Losing 18-199


haha how is that possible. Unless you're playing with a bunch of 5 year olds that just get ahold of the game. 



Deathgun said:


> I like the new maps alot, i didn't try the new zombie map yet.
> 
> Maybe of Team NF wants to give it ? try.


Yeah me too. Really a fan of all the maps. Maps are really camp friendly though. Corner camping to the max. I wouldn't dream of walking through the maps without my trusty silencer. M16 silencer is win in the new maps. Great accuracy and damage and you don't have to be afraid of someone rushing you. That hardly ever happens anymore. 

Zombies was boring imo. I played it yesterday with 3 other friends. They thought it was fun, but it was same old imo. Just with a big ass dude with a anker running around electrocuting your ass.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I like the new maps alot, i didn't try the new zombie map yet.
> 
> Maybe of Team NF wants to give it ? try.



If you want to donate them to me then I'm game.


----------



## Naked (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm getting it off of my cousin's friend.

Tell me when you guys wanna play.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2011)

Been hittin' up that Call of the Dead HAM recently. I was never a Zombies fan, but I really, really like this one. Basically this and Der Riese on W@W are the only ones I like.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 13, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> I'm getting it off of my cousin's friend.
> 
> Tell me when you guys wanna play.





Nice troll.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2011)

soooooo

i herd bf3 wants to be a cod killer lololol


----------



## Eki (Jun 26, 2011)

I think its PC version is going to beat CoD. Not so much for console :/


----------



## DarkSpring (Jun 26, 2011)

Wasted 50 bucks and played this game for 5 mins. Just like all the other boring shooters imo


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 26, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> soooooo
> 
> i herd bf3 wants to be a cod killer lololol


Ice-T in Battlefield 3?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 26, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Ice-T in Battlefield 3?



BF3 has dinosaurs

I think Battlefield has a solid chance at beating out CoD this time. They/DICE are releasing BF3 a little earlier than MW3, they took out Squad Deathmatch and replaced it with Team Deathmatch (hoping to attract the CoD crowd), and have been marketing their product much better than MW3 has.

I think the only thing left to ensure BF3 does better than CoD is if they step up their advertising. Put it up on comedy central, adult swim, TNT, and some major sports events and they're golden.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 26, 2011)

Average game

for average people


----------



## DanE (Jun 26, 2011)

I have yet to pay for any DLC maps, but I have all of them except Escalation.  Maybe next week someone will be nice enough to share them with me.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll be on today.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 28, 2011)

got the new map packs, and not really feeling them. I played each one atleast twice and its my least favorite out of all three


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Average game
> 
> for average people


Um...okay.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2011)

the new dlc doesn't seem all that cold war-ish


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm quite liking the new Zombies map. It's kind of small and cramped and there is really only one path you can follow. Makes me feel more trapped and like the zombies are actually a threat to me. It's very cool.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 30, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> I'll be on today.


fucking stealthninja  didn't even see you post.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 30, 2011)

Zombie map is really fun so far. Treyarch is just brilliant as far as zombies go. They addded in things like spiked claymores and creative new short cuts into the new map.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 7, 2011)

Annihilation = biggest piece of shit ever. The zombies map is sexy, and Hazard too. But the rest, eh, I vomit at the thought of them.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 7, 2011)

How's Drive-in? So this map pack isn't worth buying?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 7, 2011)

playing with an awesome crew

I'm on a 90 win streak and we even had a game in which the enemy didn't get a single kill on us. Seriously, we won 7500 to 0


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 7, 2011)

^hahaha they freaking suck. Not even one single kill? Seriously go kill yourself.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 7, 2011)

Gecka said:


> playing with an awesome crew
> 
> I'm on a 90 win streak and we even had a game in which the enemy didn't get a single kill on us. Seriously, we won 7500 to 0


wait wat? two days ago you said you didn't want to play this game.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> wait wat? two days ago you said you didn't want to play this game.



Well 2 days ago I didn't have games where I went 57-1 and went on a 28 killstreak with just an M14 (which I fell in love with again)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2011)

First of all, I'm an M14 OG, so fuck you.

Second of all, you BlOps faggit. Buy me MW2 so we can game again.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 8, 2011)

I played a few days ago and did pretty good since I hadn't played in almost 3 months....but I'm just gonna wait for MW3. 

It seems everybody is still playing though


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 8, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> I played a few days ago and did pretty good since I hadn't played in almost 3 months....but I'm just gonna wait for MW3.
> 
> It seems everybody is still playing though




I can't remember the last time I've played....life does that sometimes lol


I think I'll try to catch some of y'all again this weekend.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been playing here and there. Mostly Gun Game. It's a lot of bullshit, though. Almost every game I get into someone it just fucking beast mode and on the M60 before anyone else even clears the shotguns.


----------



## Captain Fry (Jul 9, 2011)

New Zombie map is sweet...  Might be my new fav


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 9, 2011)

Are the extra maps worth getting?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't get enough of teh zombies.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukoCL5gJt0c&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Surprise bitches!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 10, 2011)

OMG  

10char


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, the olympia is freaking strong. I noticed that as well. Only played with it a couple of times cause it only has 2 bullets.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 11, 2011)

I was stuck on the WA2000 in Gun Game yesterday (which usually happens to me) so I lay down and get a little campy waiting for someone to walk by. This guy walks right over my body, doesn't even see me. I scope in, hit him 3 fucking times out of 4 bullets fired. No kill. Perfect connection. Fuck. My. LIFE!!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 11, 2011)

black ops sniper are shitty for the most part

however i have seen a flak jacket harden marathon l96 go 30 - 10 in ffa
V Zoom or extended mag i think...


----------



## Captain Fry (Jul 11, 2011)

Wonder how bad playing will drop when MW3 and Battlefield 3 come out...


----------



## Naked (Jul 11, 2011)

Did the new Zombies map come out for the PS3 yet?
I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2011)

Not yet, probably soon though


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 11, 2011)

Captain Fry said:


> Wonder how bad playing will drop when MW3 and Battlefield 3 come out...



I think it'll drop significantly. If it wasn't for the OMA Noobubes/Commando in MW2, I'd still be playing that. 

Either that or CoD4, but it takes so long to find a game ):



Naked Snacks! said:


> Did the new Zombies map come out for the PS3 yet?
> I haven't been paying attention.





St. Jimmy said:


> Not yet, probably soon though



Map packs usually come out like a month or so on PS3 after xbox, so probably in a couple of weeks it'll come out.


----------



## Naked (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it any good?

We need to get the Zombies NF team back together.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2011)

I heard its good

It definitely looks fun


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 11, 2011)

Dunno, haven't played it.

A couple of my friends said it's really fun though.

But I've also heard it's not that fun.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2011)

I just wanna try the Spikemores


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, those things look pretty nasty.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2011)

Secret song sounds crappy though


----------



## Naked (Jul 11, 2011)

Do Brandon and Onmi still play?

I know Crix is probably busy with his child labor camp.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 11, 2011)

Haven't heard it.

What is it?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2011)

Brandon has been playing New Vegas lately, and Omni is probably busy with drug dealer crap

narutoguy: I dont know the name, it starts with a p

Der Riese has the best song


----------



## Naked (Jul 11, 2011)

If we ever get the group back together, we definitely have to do .


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 11, 2011)

COTD's is better


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekgpa0hqMts&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 12, 2011)

Shangri-La (the new Zombies map) is pretty damn fun in my opinion. It's like a bit of a maze and sometimes if you're not careful you can feel extremely trapped inside the caves. Makes it feel like you're really being surrounded by zombies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4_9RmivHBQ&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 14, 2011)

Teleporting dogs for the win.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 14, 2011)

I've had so much bullshit happen to me on Black Ops in the past 2 days that I've thrown my controller against the wall. I have never done that with a Xbox controller in the near 2 years I've had it. If that happened to me now, I might just have to burn my fucking house down and piss on the smoldering ashes after the firemen left to satisfy m anger.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats one reason I actually don't play right now. It brings out the worst in me haha


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been raging quite a bit lately too.

Mainly because it never choose the right host.

And everybody's on a 2 bar.

:[


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 18, 2011)

I rarely rage quit. I don't see a point, really. You rage quit in a multiplayer match, you lose your match bonus and if you quit during a Wager Match, you lose your money.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 18, 2011)

^I don't think people give a shit about match bonus. I've never quit during wager match though.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 19, 2011)

I give a shit about the match bonus.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 19, 2011)

Most people don't  2000-5000 extra xp is nothing. 99% of the people I play against rage quit because they're getting killed too much. There are a lot of people with negative win/loss ratio's.


----------



## Eki (Jul 21, 2011)

Rage quitting at a game that takes little to no skill at all?


----------



## 115 (Jul 21, 2011)

And just like that I am once again reminded of how broken the knife is. Curse you, Treyarch. Curse you. 

Also did they nerf the Famas a little bit? Using it with a silencer is fine but without I seem to be getting a lot more hit markers than before.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 21, 2011)

115 said:


> And just like that I am once again reminded of how broken the knife is. Curse you, Treyarch. Curse you.
> 
> Also did they nerf the Famas a little bit? Using it with a silencer is fine but without I seem to be getting a lot more hit markers than before.



Changes: Tweaks on ADS raise time; Hip fire accuracy reduction; more gun kick (so less accurate) and slightly slower re-center speed.


----------



## 115 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Changes: Tweaks on ADS raise time; Hip fire accuracy reduction; *more gun kick (so less accurate) and slightly slower re-center speed.*


That explains it then. Thanks, for a moment there I thought I was just being paranoid. 
Oh well, back to the AUG for me.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2011)

Been seeing a lot of people roll with the AK47 in place of the Famas


----------



## 115 (Jul 21, 2011)

Only a few more levels until I unlock my AK47 again. Probably my favorite assault rifle in BO - used to be the Commando until I started failing with it.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 21, 2011)

It's all about burst firing.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 21, 2011)

I prefer the AK47 over the Commando, even though the Commando has the exact same stats and a better reload


----------



## 115 (Jul 21, 2011)

Eh I do love the Commando but I can't use it without a silencer. AK47 I can use with most attachments. I also prefer the iron sights of the AK - Didn't realize that the Commando had a quicker reload time though.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 21, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Been seeing a lot of people roll with the AK47 in place of the Famas



I used to use the AK47 lots before I prestiged.

I stopped using it for whatever reason.

Might pick it up again, but I've been using the SMG's a lot lately. Since the AR's are easymode.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 21, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Been seeing a lot of people roll with the AK47 in place of the Famas



AK with the silencer is just oodles of fun.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 21, 2011)

AK with reflex is better


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol attachment sights.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2011)

there was a few spots where u can pick alot of people off with a red dot that was harder with iron sights.  eg when people rushed the windows over B flag in array(giant dish map?), if u had A u can head clip all the enemies in the window.  how many faggoty noobtubers and campers did i pick off like that


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol attachment sights.


lol nub,  holographic variable zoom cummin fo yu


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 5, 2011)

Joined game in progress... enemy team  has 100+ kills, everyone on my team has 0 kills.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 5, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Joined game in progress... enemy team  has 100+ kills, everyone on my team has 0 kills.


Good game.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 5, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Joined game in progress... enemy team  has 100+ kills, everyone on my team has 0 kills.



Let me guess, Demolition?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 5, 2011)

There's gotta some fuckin switch that someone at Treyarch turns on and off on a daily rotation with the spawns for the fun of it. One day, spawns are great. They're great for the whole day. Next day, they are completely laughable..for the entire day.


----------



## 115 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yesterday I spawned with 5 enemies around me, literally in the middle of them, on team deathmatch. 
Though nothing gets on my nerves as much as hit detection and "killcams" which show something that didn't happen. Honestly when I run indoors and the enemy is still getting hit markers on my ass through barrels and a thick wall, there's something clearly wrong. Not to mention how broken knifing is (though that has been an issue since the start). 

I don't know why I still have this game, getting to 15th has become a chore rather than fun.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 6, 2011)

I got the newest map pack, so if Team NF is up for zombies just give a shout


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 6, 2011)

You know we are always ready for zombies.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 6, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I got the newest map pack, so if Team NF is up for zombies just give a shout


I'm still waiting for a friend to gameshare it with. I hear the new Zombie map is great. I've been checking out videos of the maps on youtube and they're just okay. Some of them look like they could be fun.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 7, 2011)

I got the map pack as well, so as always, let me know if you guys need a fourth.


----------



## Naked (Aug 7, 2011)

I've got the map pack too.

Anyone know the whereabouts of Crix?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 7, 2011)

Crix was killed during a drug raid.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 7, 2011)

Can I play with you guys?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 7, 2011)

We are always looking for new people to play with.

A majority of the people still playing are on PS3 though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 7, 2011)

Even still they're are hardly ever on.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a ps3 anyway so it's fine. My psn name is Abraxys.


----------



## Naked (Aug 7, 2011)

Guys, we gotta do that 30 minute long Easter Egg thing fro Shangri-La.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 7, 2011)

If you actually get on for once NS, there wouldn't be a problem. 

Let's get on zombies tonight guys.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 7, 2011)

Ill be on around 10


----------



## Naked (Aug 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> If you actually get on for once NS, there wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Let's get on zombies tonight guys.


You guys never tell me when you're on. 

I probably won't be able to play tonight because I'm at my cousin's house and they're going to be all over the PS3. I'll try though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 8, 2011)

Whose getting on for zombies later today?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 8, 2011)

Me           .


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 8, 2011)

I probably can.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 8, 2011)

What time are you guys getting on? 

Hopefully NS! actually gets on now that we are announcing it.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm on stand-by for when we start.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 8, 2011)

Around 8ish


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 8, 2011)

Xbox 360? or PS3?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 8, 2011)

We running PS3.


----------



## Naked (Aug 8, 2011)

Got a major headache. Probably not going to be on tonight.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2011)

So, even more maps coming out. I haven't really looked into it too much, but this new Zombie map on the moon sounds pretty bad ass.


----------



## Altron (Aug 9, 2011)

If anyone is still up for zombies I am down.

PS3 of course


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 9, 2011)

What game modes does this group usually play?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone free to play zombies right now?


----------



## Naked (Aug 9, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Anyone free to play zombies right now?



I can if I kick my brother off.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 9, 2011)

Kick your brother off. 

Spike and Onmi are on as well.


----------



## Naked (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm trying to kick him off, but he keeps saying no.

Never mind, putting him in a headlock worked.
It'll be a bit before he lets me play though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 9, 2011)

Seriously it seems all your brother does is play Black Ops, he better have over a 5.0 kill to death ratio or he should stop playing.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 9, 2011)

Saw a legit dragon prestige 5+ kd with 3+ win/loss the other day... playing without a party. It was glorious watching him play. But it was the same day I played with a bunch of idiots getting 15+ captures a match and royally fucking up the spawns every 20 seconds.


----------



## Naked (Aug 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Seriously it seems all your brother does is play Black Ops, he better have over a 5.0 kill to death ratio or he should stop playing.


Lol, the funny thing is he actually thinks he's good.


----------



## ToadSage312 (Aug 10, 2011)

what maps do you guys have, shangri la by any chance?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 10, 2011)

Team NF ASSEMBLE!


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 10, 2011)

I?M HERE!! am i late?


----------



## Naked (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up for it.

Never mind, my brother took the PS3 with him. lol.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2011)

If everyone's getting on I guess Ill be on in a couple minutes


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll be on in half an hour. 

Matt, get your PS3 back. You have 30 minutes.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2011)

Then I guess Ill be on in a half hour


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 10, 2011)

It's zombies we're doing right?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2011)

I dont know... Ask Brandon


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 10, 2011)

Whatever you guys are in the mood for.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2011)

Im down for anything... You on now?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 10, 2011)

Well you know i'll play whatever you are playing, hell maybe we can play something different today. (But not MK9, that fucking game doesn't want me to play with you. )


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 10, 2011)

Waiting for everyone else to come on. 

If we have a big group we can always play multiplayer or even some MW2.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2011)

Alright, Im getting on now


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 10, 2011)

MW2 online?

Sounds good.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 10, 2011)

Lets do it


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 10, 2011)

which one you rolling with?? BO or MW2?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 10, 2011)

We are currently playing MW2 for the PS3.


----------



## Naked (Aug 10, 2011)

oshit, why didn't you say?

I still have MW2.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 10, 2011)

Then get on fool.


----------



## Naked (Aug 10, 2011)

Never mind, he fucking took it with him.

Never mind, it was in my old PS3.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 10, 2011)

system is updating

slowly...


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 11, 2011)

Logging in...cousin wants to see the game

If ya'll are on send invite...of if you'd prefer mw2 that's cool

never dl'd new stuff for bo yet


----------



## Beastly (Aug 11, 2011)

Is it just me or is black ops boring and unsatisfying compared to COD 4 and mw2?

Really looking forward to Modern Warfare 3 though


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 11, 2011)

I logged into COD _*1,2, & 3*_ tonight.....

Everyone spoke a different language..but they still played


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 11, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Is it just me or is black ops boring and unsatisfying compared to COD 4 and mw2?



Not just you, lots of people think that all over the internet. 

I didn't find it boring, just rage inducing. My dual PM63s could never kill anyone


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 11, 2011)

Dual Skorpions > Dual PM63

:]


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2011)

Ak74u Dual Mag/ Extended Mag > ALLL


----------



## Naked (Aug 12, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Ak74u Dual Mag/ Extended Mag > ALLL


Who the hell cares about easy mode weapons?

Anyone can do well with that shit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it as easy-mode as the UMP? I never used either weapon, not sure.


----------



## Naked (Aug 12, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Is it as easy-mode as the UMP? I never used either weapon, not sure.


UMP in MW2 isn't even comparable to AK74u in BlOps.

Actually, it's probably about the same.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 12, 2011)

Naked said:


> Who the hell cares about easy mode weapons?
> 
> Anyone can do well with that shit.



Matt speaks the truth...............what the hell, I just agreed with Matt.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm getting kinda pissed off... I make all of my classes with a random class gen and my last Prestige I only had 1 sniper class. This time, I'm on 5 sniper classes on level 40. I am such a bad sniper! My least favorite is the WA2000 silenced class.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 12, 2011)

The PSG is the Sniper I use the most in Blops. I'm not that great of a sniper in Blops though. 

I was better in CoD4 and MW2. But MW2 was easy to snipe in. Like everybody could do it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2011)

I could never quick scope in MW2... But I'm happy I couldn't. I try to be as little of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as humanly possible... And quick scopers are HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). And the random class gen I use has yet to give me a PSG1 class. Drag, L96, and WA, but no PSG.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 12, 2011)

Then you're gonna run into lots of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in MW3. Quickscoping is back lol. 

I might try that random class generator. I never change my classes and it gets boring fast.


----------



## Newton (Aug 12, 2011)

Did someone say


----------



## Newton (Aug 12, 2011)

So Matt is just "Naked" now huh? Figures. I always knew he played in the nude when Team NF rolled, but didn't wanna tell anyone


I'm up for some games these days, hit me up


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 12, 2011)

Newton said:


> So Matt is just "Naked" now huh? Figures. I always knew he played in the nude when Team NF rolled, but didn't wanna tell anyone
> 
> 
> I'm up for some games these days, hit me up



Nice trolling there Crix.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 12, 2011)

Panic said:


> I could never quick scope in MW2... But I'm happy I couldn't. I try to be as little of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as humanly possible... And quick scopers are HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). And the random class gen I use has yet to give me a PSG1 class. Drag, L96, and WA, but no PSG.



I know what you mean dude. I hated ppl in mw2 who would try to quick scope but then end up barret .50 cal spraying. I really hope they return sleight of hand pro for snipers in mw3, although I hope the whole quick scope hype doesn't return.


----------



## Naked (Aug 12, 2011)

Newton said:


> So Matt is just "Naked" now huh? Figures. I always knew he played in the nude when Team NF rolled, but didn't wanna tell anyone
> 
> 
> I'm up for some games these days, hit me up


Holy shit fuck.

Someone's back from the dead.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 12, 2011)

Newton said:


> So Matt is just "Naked" now huh? Figures. I always knew he played in the nude when Team NF rolled, but didn't wanna tell anyone
> 
> 
> I'm up for some games these days, hit me up



What the hell is this shit? 

You better be on when I message you.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Aug 12, 2011)

Good god flashbacks from MW2. I say we get a private match on mw2 or black ops going this weekend


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkMXpW4SlYE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 12, 2011)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Good god flashbacks from MW2. I say we get a private match on mw2 or black ops going this weekend


THIS THIS THIS!! I''ve gotten pretty good with snipers. I really need to start sniping in MW2.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 12, 2011)

Did a quick scoper ever enter your lobby causing everyone else on the team to attempt it?


----------



## Naked (Aug 12, 2011)

NF on MW2 tonight?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 12, 2011)

Im down with that


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe i'll be there.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 12, 2011)

I can join to if you want, I don't really like mw2 though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't make any promises, it is Friday night and I need to go hoe hunting.


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 12, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> THIS THIS THIS!! I''ve gotten pretty good with snipers. I really need to start sniping in MW2.




When I think about group, I always think about one night there were about 17 of us all running around using the weirdest and stupidest rules we could think of....

aahhh.....

great times


----------



## Newton (Aug 12, 2011)

Imma be on in maybe 15-20 mins, my friends might be playing Black Ops for a bit () then im up for anything


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 12, 2011)

Going grocery shopping than I'll be on later tonight.


----------



## Newton (Aug 12, 2011)

Was playing offline with some friends, heading out to get some food, will be on after


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 12, 2011)

about to log in

just a reminder, i'm matthew_8580


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll be on!!! 

....ok actually I won't.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 12, 2011)

Im on now


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 12, 2011)

NF assemble


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 13, 2011)

So who's gonna get Rezurrection?
Because i fucking will. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQW4JU5ErsA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 13, 2011)

Me, since Im getting it for free


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 13, 2011)

TEAM NF ASSEMBLE! 

How many are you free tonight?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 13, 2011)

Fire reporting.


----------



## Naked (Aug 13, 2011)

I may be able to, but all of my cousins are over.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm on now, can't say for later tonight.

Playing with Fire right now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 13, 2011)

Getting on.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2011)

wow I play with a bunch of stupid fucking arseholes most of the time. Even worse haven't found a Nuketown lobby in 6 days.


----------



## Naked (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't see a reason to play multiplayer at all without a party.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 13, 2011)

360 group fell apart and turned to shit about three months ago.

Actually, probably around February.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2011)

Naked said:


> I don't see a reason to play multiplayer at all without a party.



Indeed, Black Ops is insanely boring without a party and the hit-detection is too rage inducing.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 13, 2011)

What's the use of full party when you can't even play with a decent connection. Me and Fire always get fucked.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm doing pretty well now actually.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 13, 2011)

What, you actually getting more than 2 bars? You upgraded so satelite connection or something


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 13, 2011)

A cable got inserted on my ps3, wired is always a step above wireless.

I only got 3 bars at worst.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2011)

I may actually be going out, so I may be done for today.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I may actually be going out, so I may be done for today.



I hear you, those drugs don't deal themselves.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I hear you, those drugs don't deal themselves.



Profits go to charity.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Profits go to charity.


To your baby momma's 


Deathgun said:


> A cable got inserted on my ps3, wired is always a step above wireless.
> 
> I only got 3 bars at worst.


I usually play with cable inserted, but that doesn't do much help. Fucking BlackOps. I never had this problem with MW2.


----------



## Newton (Aug 13, 2011)

you are all liars and whores

who's on?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 13, 2011)

As soon as you say your leaving, Crix shows up.


----------



## Naked (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll try to be on tonight.

Black Ops or MW2?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2011)

Newton said:


> you are all liars and whores
> 
> who's on?



Get UMvC3 when it comes out, bitch. :laser


----------



## Newton (Aug 13, 2011)

I've heard this before...

never turns out good for me


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 13, 2011)

Newton said:


> I've heard this before...
> 
> never turns out good for me



Cause you're a fraud who quits on Team NF for months on end.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 13, 2011)

Newton said:


> I've heard this before...
> 
> never turns out good for me



You can trust us this time.


----------



## Newton (Aug 13, 2011)

**


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't played black ops in a while but did the noob tubes get jacked up? Cuz in the first few months (after black ops came out) I barely even encountered someone who used a noob tube but I kept getting killed by them in lobbies today...


----------



## Naked (Aug 13, 2011)

Use dat Flak Jacket.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 13, 2011)

Nah noobtubes still stuck. They're good in smaller levels though. I only use flack jacket in nuketown. Scavenger pro here.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 13, 2011)

Ill be on 10ish so


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish they would make Nuketown 24/7 a permanent playlist.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 14, 2011)

^Really? There are so many spawn fails in nuketown...I liked Rust in mw2 better.


----------



## Newton (Aug 14, 2011)

**


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Get on you fool.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 14, 2011)

Crix trolling you fools like usual.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 14, 2011)

4 playercards away from having everything except for attachments and camos


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 14, 2011)

Beastly said:


> ^Really? There are so many spawn fails in nuketown...I liked Rust in mw2 better.


Rust is smaller and the spawns are even more garbage. Guess you don't play HQ. The only issue is spawning outside when there is a gunship/chopper in the air. Aside from that...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Crix trolling you fools like usual.



Crix should troll all of us by actually getting on and playing.


----------



## Newton (Aug 14, 2011)

you dicks should try talking after getting on and checking who's on 

If anyone want to play MVC3 with us, post your PSN and get on


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm thinking of re-buying this game, I dunno though. 

When I had it, I never played it that much, but lately, I've been having a huge urge to play it again. 

If I do get it again, anyone interested in playing on xbox?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 14, 2011)

don't rebuy, just wait for BF3 or MW3 (both if you're rich and white and have rage insurance)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> I'm thinking of re-buying this game, I dunno though.
> 
> When I had it, I never played it that much, but lately, I've been having a huge urge to play it again.
> 
> If I do get it again, anyone interested in playing on xbox?



I'll play on Xbox if you do re-buy. Add me either way. You're a cool dude. My GamerTag is in my sig.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZO_-otgWx0&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

LOL 

this is amazing, I want to buy it. 


the whole video before the gameplay looked modern, maybe there's going to be Modern Warfare zombies?


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 18, 2011)

what setup do most of ya'll usually run with these days??


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been using the SMG's more recently.

Either the MP5k, Spectre or Skorpion.

Scavenger>Sleight of Hand/Steady Aim/Tac Mas. All pro.

But sometimes when I'm playing against Ghost bitches, I have to use the AUG with Dual Mag and Hardline, SOH and Hacker.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> I've been using the SMG's more recently.
> 
> Either the MP5k, Spectre or Skorpion.
> 
> ...



Try out the dual Skorpions some time.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> I've been using the SMG's more recently.
> 
> Either the MP5k, Spectre or Skorpion.
> 
> ...



Yeah MP5K and Spectre aren't bad. But the Skorpion is shit. You have to be extremely close to actually use the gun to it's full potential. Everytime I'm trying other guns, I run into gay famas silenced noobs. That's why I hardly try other guns in this game anymore. Still rocking the LS96A and PSG though.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 18, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Try out the dual Skorpions some time.



This and silenced Spectre w/ rapid fire


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeefus said:


> what setup do most of ya'll usually run with these days??



Primary: Not important
Secondary: CZ75 Silenced 

Flak Jacket>Sleight of Hand/Marathon (all pro)


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2011)

Depends, i have a lot of different classes with different styles.

Still, nothing beats a good match with my Stoner.

Might as well post it then.

Primary: STONER63 w/ext. mags
secondary: RPG/China Lake
Scavenger Pro, Hardened Pro, Tact. Mask Pro
Semtex
Concussion
Claymore


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeefus said:


> what setup do most of ya'll usually run with these days??



Primary: AUG w/ acog, AK47 Reflex, etc.
secondary: Akimbo Pythons
Flak Jacket, SOH, Marathon
Semtex
Concussion
And Claymore but Im going to change it to C4


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 18, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Try out the dual Skorpions some time.



I do. I got two separate classes for this gun.

Extended Mags with Scavenger, SOH, and Tac Mask. 

And Dual Wield with Scavenger, Steady Aim and Tac Mask. All perks are pro.

You don't even need grip for this gun either lol.



Haohmaru said:


> Yeah MP5K and Spectre aren't bad. But the Skorpion is shit. You have to be extremely close to actually use the gun to it's full potential. Everytime I'm trying other guns, I run into gay famas silenced noobs. That's why I hardly try other guns in this game anymore. Still rocking the LS96A and PSG though.



Lol, it is shit. 

But if I'm fucking around, and I fuck around quite a bit since I play by myself a lot, IMO that's the gun I have the most fun with.

But yesterday and today, I got into a party with a few friends and got put into lobbies filled with noobs. My score per minute on TDM is the highest it's ever been at 466 and I don't wanna play anymore because I might lower it :[


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol, who even cares about score per minute on such a shit game?


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 18, 2011)

I do.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

My TDM score's usually at around 400. But then I start sniping and shit and it goes down. If I wasn't sniping it'd be at 400 most of the time. 
I have a dude on my list that has a SCP of 700 :S Which is ridiculous. I confronted him saying he was a booster, but of course he denied.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZO_-otgWx0&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


If COD took the full-blown zombies route, then meh.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 18, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> My TDM score's usually at around 400. But then I start sniping and shit and it goes down. If I wasn't sniping it'd be at 400 most of the time.
> I have a dude on my list that has a SCP of 700 :S Which is ridiculous. I confronted him saying he was a booster, but of course he denied.



700? That's ridiculous. 

Have any of you guy actually grinded to 15th Prestige? I stopped at 7.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2011)

Can't wait for Moon.


----------



## Newton (Aug 19, 2011)

Galil no attachments, Crossbow, scavenger sleight of hand hacker, none pro


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2011)

Panic said:


> This is a teaser trailer for the next CoD: BO map pack coming out in about a week. It's going to have all 4 of the original maps from CoD: WaW and a new one set on the moon. It looks really good, actually. And to be able to play Der Riese on BO is gonna be awesome.


Yeah, I know.

I was just saying that it would be too much of a departure from the series if they expanded more on the Zombies story and made a full COD game just dedicated to everything zombies lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2011)

is the moon map a zombie map?  anyway, i'm not impressed, 4 recycled maps, jeez, is that full price? fuck


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 19, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> 700? That's ridiculous.
> 
> Have any of you guy actually grinded to 15th Prestige? I stopped at 7.



i stopped at 9 for the longest, missed three double xp weekends. Im on 10 now but probably wont go any further. The only reason i went to 10 is cause i had a friend who didnt prestige at all and i told him if he would.

I have a class for almost everything, from rushing, camping, objective play, and etc. My bread and butter class is


AK47 silenced
CZs duel wield

Scavenger
SOH
Marathon (All Pro)

Frag
Nova Gas
Claymore

(Playing w/ Randoms)

RC Car
Naplam Stike
Chopper Gunner

(Playing with Friends)

Counter Spyplane
Blackbird
Care Package


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 21, 2011)

New Express play list which disables ghost. Watch everyone complain about SP/CSP now.


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> New Express play list which disables ghost. Watch everyone complain about SP/CSP now.


It's not like they're difficult to shoot down if you really want them gone, but I doubt anyone's smart enough to do so.


----------



## Newton (Aug 22, 2011)

**


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 22, 2011)

Wat         ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2011)

Crix is such a fraud.


----------



## Newton (Aug 22, 2011)

i am?

nobody's ever on


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 22, 2011)

^Psh, bullshit. I was just on, Fire is on and Spike was on not that long before.

Plus you don't say when your on and if your playing with your other friends or not.


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2011)

I've stopped playing for a time.  All FPS'ed out.  At least for a few weeks.  I'll probably play a shit ton right before MW3, though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2011)

TEAM NF ASSEMBLE!


----------



## Gecka (Aug 22, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> New Express play list which disables ghost. Watch everyone complain about SP/CSP now.



brb putting on sam turret again


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 22, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> TEAM NF ASSEMBLE!



Gimme a couple mins


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 22, 2011)

Spy Plane, SAM Turret, and Care Package are the best during Nuketown 24/7 double XP weekends. So much XP.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah cod, such a pleasure to play solo. If you can't beat em, lag em.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 23, 2011)

Moon looks awesome.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 23, 2011)

Bought Moon, I had to I am a sucker for Zombies.


Anyone want to Team up on Xbox Live let me know.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 23, 2011)

im can play tomorrow anytime. RichRob12 gt


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok.............


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anyone played Moon yet? It looks so fun, but I have to wait until the 1st to get paid before I can buy it.


----------



## Naked (Aug 23, 2011)

I know that hacking device can transfer money from player to player and do that glitch, but what are its other intended uses?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 24, 2011)

I got the maps, its hard to figure it out at first. Still haven't managed to start the easter egg though I believe it has something to do with the giant excavator outside the map. on the COD website the moon map is referred as the last stand, so we're in for a good show once its figured out.


also LOL the zombies in low gravity.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 24, 2011)

i got to round 21 on my first try, had mule kick, jug, and quick revive. We held out in the dome, but we didnt know what to do with the digger so we got cut off from the dome and had to hold out in the lobby


----------



## Gecka (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got out of the worst situation possible in demo

These 2 guys on the other team kept getting chopper gunners and blackbirds, and me and one other guy manage to plant and hold this bombsite while the rest of our team is getting shit on


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 24, 2011)

Been getting real pissed off lately. I am a Ground War player and every time we're playing Dom, my team seems to think it's TDM and just go for kills. Also, the random class gen I use to make my classes is throwing me a lot of sniper classes. I hate sniping. I think I have a 2nd rule. Rule number 1: No ACOG or thermal scopes. Rule 2: No snipers.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 25, 2011)

Panic said:


> Been getting real pissed off lately. I am a Ground War player and every time we're playing Dom, my team seems to think it's TDM and just go for kills. Also, the random class gen I use to make my classes is throwing me a lot of sniper classes. I hate sniping. I think I have a 2nd rule. Rule number 1: No ACOG or thermal scopes. Rule 2: No snipers.



ground war is too much of a cluster fuck unless you have an above average 4-5 man team


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. Just had a few matches in a row that particularly pissed me off. This one guy was camping so fucking hard with a silenced Spas and then in the lobby is telling everyone how much they suck and they're camping pieces of shit not using real guns and to make it worse for me, his name was JUGGALOPILLZ. I fucking hate Juggalos. It was just irritating. Then the next 2 games were Dom on the golf course map. I forget what the hell it's called. And this dude was steady camping in the building to the left of B if you're coming from C side. We couldn't get him no matter what. I shot crossbow bolts, threw grenades, got shit but hit markers.


----------



## martryn (Aug 25, 2011)

I love my ACOG M16...

Am I a noob?


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 25, 2011)

martryn said:


> I love my ACOG M16...
> 
> Am I a noob?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 25, 2011)

martryn said:


> I love my ACOG M16...
> 
> Am I a noob?



Why would you be?

M16 is pretty balanced in this game


----------



## Jeefus (Aug 25, 2011)

I am voting for a "NF Team Assemble"

I've been playing for the last three hours, and have had my _*ASS *_kicked every fucking game by one damnable clan after the next.

I haven't won a *single *game because the children wont' stop playing TDM for every other style of game available.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeefus said:


> I am voting for a "NF Team Assemble"
> 
> I've been playing for the last three hours, and have had my _*ASS *_kicked every fucking game by one damnable clan after the next.
> 
> I haven't won a *single *game because the children wont' stop playing TDM for every other style of game available.



What's your PSN again? If you still need it I can lend you some help. Forget the rest of Team NF their worthless frauds anyways.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 25, 2011)

Speak for yourself Nin.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 25, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, when the truth is told.


----------



## Naked (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeefus said:


> I am voting for a "NF Team Assemble"
> 
> I've been playing for the last three hours, and have had my _*ASS *_kicked every fucking game by one damnable clan after the next.
> 
> I haven't won a *single *game because the children wont' stop playing TDM for every other style of game available.


I don't know why you would play this game without a party anyway.



Violent-nin said:


> What's your PSN again? If you still need it I can lend you some help. Forget the rest of Team NF their worthless frauds anyways.


What Brandon said.


----------



## Newton (Aug 26, 2011)

What they said


in any case we all know Matt is the only fraud


----------



## Naked (Aug 26, 2011)

Newton said:


> What they said
> 
> 
> in any case we all know Matt is the only fraud


LOL, CRIX. You have no room to talk.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 26, 2011)

Just watched this popular youtube commentator rage fucking HARD at losing a friendly 1v1 

there was about 7 or 8 thousand people watching with me (it was a livestream)

jesus i haven't been this entertained in a long while


----------



## martryn (Aug 26, 2011)

> Why would you be?
> 
> M16 is pretty balanced in this game



*shrug*

Some hate for the ACOG scope, I guess.  Course, I only use it after I get Slight of Hand Pro.  Need that faster aiming down sites.  I guess I'm not accurate enough to use the M16 at distance without the ACOG.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 26, 2011)

AK74FU2 > EVERYTHING IN THE BOX, ON THE WALL.


On moon


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 26, 2011)

to bad you didnt have that last 200 points to cap the round lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> AK74FU2 > EVERYTHING IN THE BOX, ON THE WALL.
> 
> 
> On moon



AK74u + bowie knife


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 26, 2011)

I made it to Round 21 last night with a group of people and completed half of the easter egg.


You need the Easter Eggs from Call of the Dead and Shangri La completed in order to do the moon easter egg.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 26, 2011)

i cant get the easter egg on Call of the dead. I get stuck at the dails


----------



## Gecka (Aug 26, 2011)

Demolition is my bread and butterpek


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 26, 2011)

I've raged that hard once... once.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 26, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Just watched this popular youtube commentator rage fucking HARD at losing a friendly 1v1
> 
> there was about 7 or 8 thousand people watching with me (it was a livestream)
> 
> jesus i haven't been this entertained in a long while



Was it wings of redemption?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 27, 2011)

I've really only ever raged hard one time and I ended up breaking my limited edition Fable III controller. So now if I start to slightly rage, I shut the game off to save myself another $60.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 27, 2011)

i never rage that hard cause its only a game. Had a good 2 man run on Moon made it to round 26. Had little ammo in my raygun and my rpk. Had Commando but it wasnt packed so it was just pissing them off


----------



## Newton (Aug 27, 2011)

getting on in a bit


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 27, 2011)

^Such lies, you fraud.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 28, 2011)

FUCK YOU TREYARCH. Never buying another game from these bastards.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 28, 2011)

i was thinking if i'll get mw3 and then i started thinking how much i hated black ops by the time i sold it.  ugh.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm disappointed that Second Chance won't be coming back in MW3. So much lulz were had using it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 29, 2011)

I am hungry as a friend and there is no food here, my sister and her friends will not shut the fuck up, and I can't get a good game. I am using the MP5K with red dot. I usually excel with this gun!


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you have Tiger camo on it?

'Cause if you don't, then that's why. :ho

Speaking of camos, do you guys use any? Or just leave the gun as is?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 29, 2011)

What does Tiger camo have to do with it? I don't have any camo on it right now because I just went 6th Prestige and I don't have camo unlocked yet. Normally I'll go with camo, though. I like flora and Berlin.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2011)

I just buy random camos. lol


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 29, 2011)

lol Tiger... Warsaw and Siberia>All


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 31, 2011)

Join game in progress, Nuketown, being dominated, everyone spawning at A, enemy doesn't have killstreaks... no one fucking captures. Fuck people sometimes.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 31, 2011)

I hate when I join a match in progress and we're being dominated. It's usually the case, though because most people don't leave games they're leaving.

I need to think of a new GamerTag that is cool to me but everyone understands. Every GamerTag I have, someone calls me the wrong name or assumes it means something it doesn't, and I am tired of it. I thought I had it with my current GT (Voodoo Sprits) but everyone calls me "Voodoo Spirits".


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2011)

bahahaha I can totally relate. Mine is "destructo22," but almost everyone says "destruction" or "destructor." xD


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 31, 2011)

You expect retards to know what a sprite is?

I don't bother with other peoples gamertags though, just call them whatever is easy. Destructo sounds pretty gay, probably say destruct or something.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah well ur gay!


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 31, 2011)

don't be mad bro just deal with it.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 31, 2011)

People usually just call me Alpha (AlphaRaptorXI)


----------



## Gecka (Aug 31, 2011)

I love my new crew

They'll run a flag all the way back and kill themselves just so I can get marathon pro <33333

It also helps that they always get at least 1 blackbirds and 1 chopper gunner a game


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 31, 2011)

I wish I could play with people who would do that for me.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Gecka said:


> I love my new crew
> 
> They'll run a flag all the way back and kill themselves just so I can get marathon pro <33333
> 
> It also helps that they always get at least 1 blackbirds and 1 chopper gunner a game


Dude too bad you're on the x360. We spawn rape people with capture the flag. Get like 100 kills (at least) each. And hold the flag for whoever needs it. For people that think that Demolition is where it's at. It isn't. If you do the same spawn trapping you do with Demo on CTF you earn almost double the amount of exp. I got to level 40 in like 3 hours playing CTF during double xp weekend. It's crazy.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't understand how that works out

The respawn timer for CTF is both a good an bad thing for spawn trapping

Good in that you have time to set up, bad in that it will really decrease the amount of kills you'll get overall


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 31, 2011)

I unlocked all of the achievements for Moon today.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 1, 2011)

I had the weirdest game of CTF today

Not only did we have an Australian host (my party was all american btw, and the host rage quit by the second round thank god), the other team had 7 players for most of the second round. 

WTF?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 1, 2011)

I have rage quit about 100 times today. I really don't know why. I just have been pissed as a friend while playing this game recently.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 1, 2011)

Gecka said:


> I had the weirdest game of CTF today
> 
> Not only did we have an Australian host (my party was all american btw, and the host rage quit by the second round thank god), the other team had 7 players for most of the second round.
> 
> WTF?



That's happened to me a few times too. 

At least the times it happened to me a few of the players on the other team sucked. 

It happened a lot in CoD4 though.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 1, 2011)

Just checked via CoDELITE

my only bitch class is famas with suppressor and ghost, but it also has marathon and tac inserts because it's purely for stealth rushing

who camps

oh wait


----------



## Jeefus (Sep 2, 2011)

Nuketown 24/7 starts in 20mins

Ya'll going to be on?? I am being deployed Wednesday for about 5 months and I have some family over playing. I want to go out with a bang this weekend lol.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 2, 2011)

Made to round 37 last night on moon. 

could have gone farther but that fucking Max Ammo never came up.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

Why can't people play Zombie with some strategy?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 5, 2011)

Got a 31 killstreak and broke my 100+ kills cherry (in different games)


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 5, 2011)

lol demolition. A few days ago playing it on Nuketown. Well, two minutes into the game, the other team put up all the defensive effort of papier mache. My team lost one round on purpose just to get into overtime so they could farm moar kills. After the first minute, dogs/CG/SR-71 never stopped for the whole game. I guess that is normal for demo.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 7, 2011)

Getting really pissed at people on Zombies. Either they enter the lobby just to leave, suck at the game, or fucking play around if they stay around to let it start and don't suck. I just want a good ass game and it's so damn hard to find!


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

It's a waste of time playing with randoms man, usually if I'm not playing with friends I don't even bother with zombies.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Sep 16, 2011)

we should form a NF zombies team


----------



## Gecka (Sep 25, 2011)

I just played with the best player I've ever met

This dude got 4-5 blackbirds, 2 chopper gunners, and 2 attack dogs in the 43 games of search we played

he consistently got 5K/D's and was a straight fucking clutch monster

He got more than ten 4-man clutches

His gamertag was Fish


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2011)

^What set-up was he rocking?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 25, 2011)

Fish? best name


----------



## Gecka (Sep 25, 2011)

Mind you, I say 43 exactly, because that was our ongoing winstreak

His setup was either l96 (which he fucking rocked with) or the AK47 dualmags with lightweight


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 25, 2011)

Team NF, the moon is calling us.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 25, 2011)

Playing with some friends right now, I might Join you.


----------



## martryn (Sep 26, 2011)

How many days do you guys have playing this?  I'm just over 10 myself.  

Curious, because I just played with a guy that has invested 65 days to Black Ops.  Since the game has only been out 320, that's like 20% of his time.  Assuming he gets 8 hours of sleep everyday, that's more than 50% of his life sleeping and playing Black Ops.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2011)

That`s pretty damn disturbing, but he`s not the first person I`ve heard of that lives and breathes the newer CoD games.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 26, 2011)

martryn said:


> How many days do you guys have playing this?  I'm just over 10 myself.
> 
> Curious, because I just played with a guy that has invested 65 days to Black Ops.  Since the game has only been out 320, that's like 20% of his time.  Assuming he gets 8 hours of sleep everyday, that's more than 50% of his life sleeping and playing Black Ops.



65 on just Black Ops? Wow.

I've logged close to 9 days in Black Ops. But I have like 30+ days between CoD4, MW2 and Black Ops.



Violent-nin said:


> That`s pretty damn disturbing, but he`s not the first person I`ve heard of that lives and breathes the newer CoD games.



Some guy I know, who's first CoD game was MW2 logged like 50 days before Black Ops came out and he still plays it more often than I do Black Ops. 

I can't sit down and play a game for that long.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 26, 2011)

I've logged some serious hours in MW2, 48 IIRC

but i've only got like 18 or so days in black ops


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 26, 2011)

I probably have a lot of AFK hours, unless only in-game hours count.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2011)

I have way too many AFK hours, I leave my console on and go do something else way too often.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2011)

It is always misleading if your actually on Nin. 

We should play some zombies tonight team NF.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 26, 2011)

Im down


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2011)

Hopefully Omni wants to play with us this time. 

Matt we need you as a fourth, so get your PS3 back.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2011)

You guys slow me down.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2011)

We make you better. 

Getting on now.


----------



## Naked (Sep 26, 2011)

On             .


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2011)

Matt you fraud, you make us lose.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 26, 2011)

Got the chopper gunner for the first time...got shot down as soon as I opened the frikin door.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2011)

Get back on Matt.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 26, 2011)

Matt get back on


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 26, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Got the chopper gunner for the first time...got shot down as soon as I opened the frikin door.


Hahaha don't you hate it when that happens. Are you on the ps3 or 360 btw? Cause Team NF could help you out a lot. Playing Demo/Domi/TDM with NF is win. But for some reason we suck at S&D haha.

@Omni & the rest. Damn you and your zombies, damn it to hell.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't play S&D on Black Ops because it's boring for me, MW2 on the other hand is a different story. 

Muso you know you want to join.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 26, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Hahaha don't you hate it when that happens. Are you on the ps3 or 360 btw? Cause Team NF could help you out a lot. Playing Demo/Domi/TDM with NF is win. But for some reason we suck at S&D haha.
> 
> @Omni & the rest. Damn you and your zombies, damn it to hell.



Hell yeah I hate it  I stopped using the Blackbird too...cuz I dont know how to make good use of it during the time its active. I got a hind once and it beasted. I want to switch to using the Hind but I only got enough kills for that once. (Started playing two weeks ago) lol
Im on Ps3
Jak_N_Blak

And I play Demolition the most...cuz its the shit. Except for when you're getting spawn trapped...
When that happens I just choose a class that has lightweight on and sprint the fuck out with my pistol out and get a plant somewhere.
(Yes, its easier said than done...lol) 
And who plays Search and destroy anyway


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 26, 2011)

martryn said:


> How many days do you guys have playing this?  I'm just over 10 myself.
> 
> Curious, because I just played with a guy that has invested 65 days to Black Ops.  Since the game has only been out 320, that's like 20% of his time.  Assuming he gets 8 hours of sleep everyday, that's more than 50% of his life sleeping and playing Black Ops.


Pretty sure I have 40+ days MW2, but somewhere between 9-11 days for black ops.

Unless that person is sharing an account... no life no friends.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 26, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Hell yeah I hate it  I stopped using the Blackbird too...cuz I dont know how to make good use of it during the time its active. I got a hind once and it beasted. I want to switch to using the Hind but I only got enough kills for that once. (Started playing two weeks ago) lol
> Im on Ps3
> Jak_N_Blak
> 
> ...



I used to play SnD during double XP weekends in a full party. You can get a shitload of XP and level up faster.

But I stopped Prestiging, so I rarely play SnD. I'm more of a Merc TDM player. I can't play objective-based games solo, usually my team is full of retards.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 26, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> I used to play SnD during double XP weekends in a full party. You can get a shitload of XP and level up faster.
> 
> But I stopped Prestiging, so I rarely play SnD. I'm more of a Merc TDM player. I can't play objective-based games solo, usually my team is full of retards.



I love playing objective game types solo 
(Well...I dont have alot of friends on my PSN yet to begin with so, I dont really have a choice, lol). But either way...I feel a great sense of achievement when I know I "Won it for the team." Like the other day...my team got spawn trapped on WMD...tied game...I died 66 times...lol but got 6 plants and 6 defuses regardless and which made us win. 

I felt pimp


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 26, 2011)

Add me on PSN. jvmrtnz

Maybe we could play together sometime. But I'm super busy this week, studying for midterms. So my gaming time is really limited.

But man, 66 times? I don't have the patience to play a game like that lol.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 26, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> Add me on PSN. jvmrtnz
> 
> Maybe we could play together sometime. But I'm super busy this week, studying for midterms. So my gaming time is really limited.
> 
> But man, 66 times? I don't have the patience to play a game like that lol.



Kool. I'll add ya sometime tomorrow man. Im in skool doing shit too but I find time to play.

And yea...SIXTY SIX. Lmao...my teammates werent leaving the game so I couldnt just leave them to lose. They're my men!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd beast all you scrubs.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDcx2RunFq8&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 28, 2011)

Mule Kick has been added to all of the Zombie maps. 


PLZ ADD PHD FLOPPER NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

all of the special guns should be in one map, like Moon or Der Riese. 


Winters Howl + Ray Gun+ Wonderwaffle + Thunder Gun + The zombie baby maker from Shangri La. 


Also adding the M60 machine gun to the zombies would also be awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bushido Brown (Sep 28, 2011)

thats asking a little to much, just phd and stamina to Kino and jug,QR,speed and double tap to the first WAW map


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 28, 2011)

@JakNBlack, damn there were a lot of campers when I joined you. Campers + UAV's every 10 seconds was driving me nuts. 1 minute later with my ghost class and it's doggies everywhere  Do you live in the eastcoast? For once I actually had green connection.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 28, 2011)

I am pretty much done with this game, it's too boring.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 28, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> @JakNBlack, damn there were a lot of campers when I joined you. Campers + UAV's every 10 seconds was driving me nuts. 1 minute later with my ghost class and it's doggies everywhere  Do you live in the eastcoast? For once I actually had green connection.



Im far...far away friend, lol. Wayyyyyyy over in South America, Guyana.

I didnt know you joined me  But I did see you were playing Demo on summit when I checked so I shouldnt be surprised. I had to come off...Homework.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2011)

What's the ping on that Guyanese connection of yours?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 28, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> What's the ping on that Guyanese connection of yours?



Psshk...
Its usually just over 100. Mostly between 110-120.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone getting on tonight?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably              .


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Anyone getting on tonight?




Sign on and find out, bitch.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 29, 2011)

Been pretty busy with Dead Island and GOW, but I've been playing some Zombies and a tad bit of multiplayer here and there.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 29, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Im far...far away friend, lol. Wayyyyyyy over in South America, Guyana.
> 
> I didnt know you joined me  But I did see you were playing Demo on summit when I checked so I shouldnt be surprised. I had to come off...Homework.


Lol how the hell is your connection better than people in NA. I hardly lagged when I was playing with you. Also how the hell didn't you notice me. I was first place every time (4 times on a row) lol. I was the one with the blackbird and dogs every round. You know the dude that was saving our team, cause everyone was raging about the opponents being campers.

@Fire, yeah I know. I hadn't played this for over a month. So it was fun for the first 2 days and now I'm bored with it already. I'm playing more MW2 these days.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Sep 29, 2011)

Panic said:


> Been pretty busy with Dead Island and GOW, but I've been playing some Zombies and a tad bit of multiplayer here and there.



we should play some zombies sometime


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 30, 2011)

*Grown Man Hunts, Chokes Boy Over Call of Duty Game*

During a round of Call of Duty: Black Ops, 46-year-old Mark Bradford  was snuffed out during an online match by a 13-year-old player. Instead of respawning and trying to avenge himself in-game, Bradford went to the boy's house and choked him.

"I'd been playing the whole day and he was baiting me and baiting me and just would not shut up," said Bradford, an unemployed father of three.

According to the Daily Mail, Bradford "lost it" after the teenager called him a name. Bradford stormed into the boy's nearby house and began choking the 13-year-old with both hands.

"It's pathetic that a grown man would attack a defenceless child like this," said the boy's 33-year-old mother. "If you can't handle losing to a child then you shouldn't be playing games."

Bradford, who apparently has mental health issues, said, "He went on and on and I just lost it. I hold my hands up, I lost the plot. In a moment of madness I went round to his house. I didn't know what I was going to do."

"It wasn't malice," Bradford said, continuing. "I just grabbed him. I've seen him since and apologised. We've played online too. He's actually a decent kid."

The boy's mother pulled Bradford off her son. His neck was red, and he was scratched during the altercation.

"We'd had a bit of a joke and then he stormed in and grabbed me," said the boy. "I didn't know what was going on."

Bradford pleaded guilty to one count of assault, and he is currently waiting to be sentenced. Apparently, he is a family acquaintance of the 13-year-old.

Com Link Delta:


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 30, 2011)

blops is some srs shit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, saw some guy with a crystal meth pipe as an emblem. well made too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, it's better than seeing horny people with dicks and ass.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally was able to delete the credit card information off my main LIVE account... after nine months of trying.


----------



## Eki (Oct 23, 2011)

Youve joined the club


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2011)

lol. I just buy subscription cards.


----------

